# AEW ALL OUT 8/31/19



## Chan Hung

The last major PPV by All Elite before they go on live on TNT. To say this will be historical is an understatement. Years after WCW had passed, we have been teased with a lot of potential start-ups, with some trying to go national and make an impact..cough...TNA...but alas, we can finally breathe a little easier, at least for the present day . .because what started as a small challenge has now become a big reality. We as fans have been given a gift of another other show, another alternative to die hards, newbs, and those who may have given up. We must embrace it and while it will not be perfect it will be a true alternative. Together we were all in, but on 8/31 ALL ELITE, goes...ALL OUT!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is the one we’ll look back on in years to come as ‘when things really changed’


----------



## Taroostyles

Without a doubt they have plans here to do something shocking and memorable. Not sure if that means Punk or what but whatever it is it has to be bigger than Moxleys debut which was already huge and will be tough to top. 

I personally think the deal to get Punk is already done and he will debut during the Moxley and Omega match costing one of them and in turn protecting the other. To me, him costing Moxley makes more sense story wise as they have a history but clearly Punk/Omega is the big money match.


----------



## Raye

Taroostyles said:


> Without a doubt they have plans here to do something shocking and memorable. Not sure if that means Punk or what but whatever it is it has to be bigger than Moxleys debut which was already huge and will be tough to top.
> 
> I personally think the deal to get Punk is already done and he will debut during the Moxley and Omega match costing one of them and in turn protecting the other. To me, him costing Moxley makes more sense story wise as they have a history but clearly Punk/Omega is the big money match.


Am I the only one who doesn't really expect them, or feel that they have to come out with something shocking here? I think the event in-on-itself is going to be memorable. First world champion crowned, and without a doubt a great card from top to bottom. They already hit it out of the ballpark with DoN, and realistically, there is nothing bigger than Moxley's debut. Punk is not returning, and people need to get that thought out of their head.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd keep this card tighter. 5-6 matches tops. With television starting a month from the date no need to spam in every wrestler on the roster.

No bottom card guys even on the pre-show. 

Jericho vs Page

Moxley vs Omega

Rhodes vs Spears

Tag Team Battle Royale where winner's team gets a bye to finals of Tag Tournament (Bucks, Lucha Bros, Dark Order, Angelico/Evans, Best Friends, SCU(all three members due to exploited loophole), Stronghearts, Private Party, Jungleboy/Luchasaurus, Janela/MJF(odd couple team up just to be on card))

Women's singles match

3v3 multi-woman match


----------



## Chan Hung

I agree, Punk at ALL OUT would be a huge deal. If he no shows, Many here will be somewhat disappointed if hes not there, but we should all just hope for a great show before the TNT debut. Who knows maybe they have another major name appear. Also, Theyll probably give us at this ppv a major TV update as well as a sign of maybe even matches to hype up the first TNT show. 2 hours will be relatively easy to fill for AEW.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Cody vs Spears could be a good sleeper match in the sense that it might surprise everyone or put the crowd to sleep. :lol

Half-kidding. I have more faith in Cody than I used to.


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder when the next ppv will be after it ? Prob a bigger gap than DON to All out. I assume they will wanna spend some time building up the next ppv with a few months of tv. Have that tag tourny and have the match at the ppv 


I bet late November or December


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Cody vs Spears could be a good sleeper match in the sense that it might surprise everyone or put the crowd to sleep. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Half-kidding. I have more faith in Cody than I used to.


 I mean no one expect his fights to be the best and then...boom :all wouldn't even surprise me if he steals the show again at fyter fest. But this time its gonna be much harder for him because of the six tag match but ey? Who knows


----------



## THA_WRESTER

AEW Championship-Page vs. Jericho
Omega vs. Ambrose
Riho vs. Awesome Kong
Lucha Bros vs. The Rhodes
Hardcore Match-Darby Allin vs. Jimmy Havoc
MJF vs. Shawn Spears
^^That's the best I got, lol.


----------



## imthegame19

AEW Championship 
1.Chris Jericho vs Hangman Page 

2.Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley

3.Cody/Dustin vs Lucha Bros

4.MJF vs Shawn Spears

5.Young Bucks vs Private Party

6.Darby Allin vs Joey Janela vs Jimmy Havoc

AEW woman's title
7.Britt Baker vs Nyla Rose 


Buy In

8.Over budget Battle Royal

9.Woman's tag team match.


----------



## Donnie

Punker is not coming, and if you base your views on the show on that you ain't going to be happy. 

Hopefully Cool Dad vs Hangy is short. don't think I can suffer through another "EPIC" from this old sack of shit. 

Mox/Omega is going to be something special, I can feel it. 

Should be a banger of a show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Donnie said:


> Punker is not coming, and if you base your views on the show on that you ain't going to be happy.
> 
> Hopefully Cool Dad vs Hangy is short. don't think I can suffer through another "EPIC" from this old sack of shit.
> 
> Mox/Omega is going to be something special, I can feel it.
> 
> Should be a banger of a show.


I'd rather see Jericho to be honest than a banged-up Undertaker or Goldberg just saying LOL ...anyways I think Jericho can still put on a pretty good match to be honest ...and yes Moxley is amazing


----------



## Donnie

Cool Dad can't do shit anymore. He sucks


----------



## Raye

shandcraig said:


> I wonder when the next ppv will be after it ? Prob a bigger gap than DON to All out. I assume they will wanna spend some time building up the next ppv with a few months of tv. Have that tag tourny and have the match at the ppv
> 
> 
> I bet late November or December


Honestly probably mid/late November, which would be the same gap as DON to All Out.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm predicting Punk debuts here. Just seems too serendipitous, like Mox in Las Vegas, for it not to happen. That said the show doesn't need him to be a success.

Hell, DON didn't even need Mox to be a success. But it made an 8/10 show to a 9/10 show. 

We know Mox vs. Omega (which is worth the price of admission alone) and Jericho vs. Hangman.

Plus we know there will be some tag match for the opportunity to win a 1st round bye in the tag tournament. Outside of that though, I really don't know what else to expect from this card.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> I'm predicting Punk debuts here. Just seems too serendipitous, like Mox in Las Vegas, for it not to happen. That said the show doesn't need him to be a success.
> 
> Hell, DON didn't even need Mox to be a success. But it made an 8/10 show to a 9/10 show.
> 
> We know Mox vs. Omega (which is worth the price of admission alone) and Jericho vs. Hangman.
> 
> Plus we know there will be some tag match for the opportunity to win a 1st round bye in the tag tournament. Outside of that though, I really don't know what else to expect from this card.


 can you imagine the sheer amount of hype if after a Jericho victory punk comes out and pipe bomb him to finish the show?! The landscape wood change even more than Moxley already changed it lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Raye said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really expect them, or feel that they have to come out with something shocking here? I think the event in-on-itself is going to be memorable. First world champion crowned, and without a doubt a great card from top to bottom. They already hit it out of the ballpark with DoN, and realistically, there is nothing bigger than Moxley's debut. Punk is not returning, and people need to get that thought out of their head.


I think they will do something insane on this show considering coming out of DON, one of the main things Tony Khan kept reiterating is that "No we have to top ourselves with All Out", and given that this is the main show before the TV debut, it's obvious to everyone involved something monumental has to happen on this show.

Weather that be Punk, weather that be a huge angle, I don't know, but they will do SOMETHING major.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'll have to echo others in saying that this will be a historic event when we look back at it, especially if AEW down the road truly becomes a worthy adversary to WWE. Also, I agree this event needs to be tight-knit. Those who need to be on the show need to be on the show. Don't be like WWE and throw just anybody in there to get a spot. Save it for a preshow.

My predicted card is as follows:

Jericho/Page for the AEW World Championship
Moxley/Omega
MJF/Allin (The two "rising stars" of AEW that'll carry the company down the road)
Cody/Spears (Throwback to Cody's "backhanded" comments about Spears's intro video)
Another Tag Team tournament Bye opportunity match
Kylie/Britt/Tenille (I think Tenille debuts tonight at Fyter Fest. Just a hunch.) for the AEW Women's Championship

As for the elephant in the room, I am hesitant to expect it, but I do think CM Punk arrives in AEW here at All Out in Chicago. Everything is lining up too well for it to not happen. Punk has been referencing/talking more openly about pro wrestling this month than he has in five years. This event is hailed in Chicago with some undertones. Also, peep this video:



Spoiler: .







He'll be back. Maybe not here at All Out but he's got the itch again. He's just fucking stubborn because it's Punk lol

However, even if Punk doesn't show up, this show should be and likely will be great.


----------



## RiverFenix

Donnie said:


> Cool Dad can't do shit anymore. He sucks


Really trying to get that one to catch on, eh?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

If they can get Punk to show up, part of me thinks they should advertise it since it's a PPV, and from a business standpoint, that's a legit difference maker.

If you don't advertise it directly, I almost think they should try something like hidden easter eggs in the "Road to All Out" videos, and let the internet dissect it, let it spread like wildfire, and make us think he'll be there, but don't tell us for sure, because it would still build up traction. 

I know conventional thinking is "The pop would be huge why spoil it", but it is a PPV, and you're just leaving money on the table not giving people SOME sort of indication.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That's what the TNT show would be there for, though. I agree you can drop subtle hints about him appearing but I think you would get a genuine and near iconic moment if Punk came back to pro wrestling via AEW in his hometown and *then* you would use Punk to hype up the impending AEW TNT show. I wouldn't have Punk say a single word at All Out and I would wait and build up Punk's first promo on the debut episode on TNT.

That is how you keep the buzz going after that moment heading into TNT.


----------



## Corey

God damn, Fyter Fest really got me even more hyped for this. :mark: Expecting Dark Order vs. Best Friends and Cody vs. Spears to be added to the card very soon.

Wonder what the Bucks will be doing...


----------



## Raye

Corey said:


> God damn, Fyter Fest really got me even more hyped for this. :mark: Expecting Dark Order vs. Best Friends and Cody vs. Spears to be added to the card very soon.
> 
> Wonder what the Bucks will be doing...


Maybe wrestling for the tag team tournament bye? Considering they have wins over the Lucha Bros in two consecutive events, and I expect them to get the win over Cody/Dustin in 2 weeks as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

I forgot about dark order that was kind of cool to be honest.
Imagine they sign Fatu and LAX? 
:mark


----------



## Corey

Raye said:


> Maybe wrestling for the tag team tournament bye? Considering they have wins over the Lucha Bros in two consecutive events, and I expect them to get the win over Cody/Dustin in 2 weeks as well.


Yeah actually Young Bucks vs. Best Friends for the 1st round bye would make a lot more sense seeing as they're both undefeated in the company. Maybe Dark Order just attacks whoever wins that.


----------



## Mox Girl

Who are these Dark Order people and are they any good? I was so confused by them during the preshow lol, cos they didn't even do anything. I hope if they have a match the Best Friends win.


----------



## Corey

Mox Girl said:


> Who are these Dark Order people and are they any good? I was so confused by them during the preshow lol, cos they didn't even do anything. I hope if they have a match the Best Friends win.


They're formerly known as Super Smash Bros. They made a big name for themselves in PWG a few years back but then there was a problem with their work Visas and they were pretty much relegated to working in Canada iirc. They had a match for ROH in Toronto against the Bucks last year that was great. They can really go and will impress a lot of people when they get the chance.


----------



## Raye

I've really enjoyed the way they've presented the Dark Order so far. The goons are a real nice touch.


----------



## TD Stinger

So now the card is shaping up to be:

*Jericho vs. Hangman
*Mox vs. Omega
*Cody vs. Spears
*Best Friends vs. ???

I imagine The Dark Order will win the other shot at a shot for a bye (still think that's convoluted, lol) and The Bucks will be in another match. Though with who I'm not sure.

So there's 5 matches. Add a women's match or 2 and something for MJF to do and there's your card.


----------



## Hangman

TD Stinger said:


> So now the card is shaping up to be:
> 
> *Jericho vs. Hangman
> *Mox vs. Omega
> *Cody vs. Spears
> *Best Friends vs. ???
> 
> I imagine The Dark Order will win the other shot at a shot for a bye (still think that's convoluted, lol) and The Bucks will be in another match. Though with who I'm not sure.
> 
> So there's 5 matches. Add a women's match or 2 and something for MJF to do and there's your card.


They would probably sell out with just those first 3 matches. Everything else is just gravy on top.

This is the first time in a years that I have been excited for a PPV that isn't the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Raye

Ultron said:


> They would probably sell out with just those first 3 matches. Everything else is just gravy on top.
> 
> This is the first time in a years that I have been excited for a PPV that isn't the Royal Rumble.


They've already sold out with just the first two matches announced


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> So now the card is shaping up to be:
> 
> *Jericho vs. Hangman
> *Mox vs. Omega
> *Cody vs. Spears
> *Best Friends vs. ???
> 
> I imagine The Dark Order will win the other shot at a shot for a bye (still think that's convoluted, lol) and The Bucks will be in another match. Though with who I'm not sure.
> 
> So there's 5 matches. Add a women's match or 2 and something for MJF to do and there's your card.


We'll get the Women's title match for sure. Britt Baker be in that.

Joshi match. Probably be Riho vs Yuka. They probably drop another Joshi talent in there.

MJF will be there for something as you said. Maybe even a match between him and Jungle Boy.


----------



## rbl85

looper007 said:


> *We'll get the Women's title match for sure*. Britt Baker be in that.
> 
> Joshi match. Probably be Riho vs Yuka. They probably drop another Joshi talent in there.
> 
> MJF will be there for something as you said. Maybe even a match between him and Jungle Boy.


No they're just going to reveal the belt.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

rbl85 said:


> No they're just going to reveal the belt.


I'm betting they get Gail Kim for the Presentation.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Taroostyles said:


> Without a doubt they have plans here to do something shocking and memorable. Not sure if that means Punk or what but whatever it is it has to be bigger than Moxleys debut which was already huge and will be tough to top.
> 
> I personally think the deal to get Punk is already done and he will debut during the Moxley and Omega match costing one of them and in turn protecting the other. To me, him costing Moxley makes more sense story wise as they have a history but clearly Punk/Omega is the big money match.


They do this shit I'll never watch WWE again. No need to. Punk is my favorite of the post AE and Mox is just a cool motherfucker who I always liked from day 1 despite some awful booking. I always wanted a Punk/Mox feud in WWE at the main event level (world title or marquee WM/Summerslam matchup) Omega is someone who I haven't watched a lot but I am a fan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Matthew Castillo said:


> I'm betting they get Gail Kim for the Presentation.


Doubt it. She's currently with Impact and has made clear that's her home. Likely, it will be either Madusa or a surprise like Trish or Lita (unless they're signed to Legend deals I'm not aware of).


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> Doubt it. She's currently with Impact and has made clear that's her home. Likely, it will be either Madusa or a surprise like Trish or Lita (unless they're signed to Legend deals I'm not aware of).


Madusa would be a good shout, for someone from Joshi maybe Bull Nakano . I don't see Trish or Lita burning bridges for that. What big names are not on legend contracts. Maybe AJ Lee .


----------



## Chrome

WINNING said:


> Doubt it. She's currently with Impact and has made clear that's her home. Likely, it will be either Madusa or a surprise like Trish or Lita (unless they're signed to Legend deals I'm not aware of).


Guessing Trish and Lita have legends deals. Madusa would be good given her history with multiple promotions, similar to Bret Hart.


----------



## Chan Hung

Will Punk show up? Odds would say NO, but.....theres a TNT live show happening after this ppv..of there is anytime for him to show its here or the debut of that TV show. Otherwise it ain't happening.


----------



## Bosnian21

Chan Hung said:


> Will Punk show up? Odds would say NO, but.....theres a TNT live show happening after this ppv..of there is anytime for him to show its here or the debut of that TV show. Otherwise it ain't happening.


I doubt he shows up. Would be huge if he did though.


----------



## EMGESP

You are telling me they are going to end their last big PPV before their weekly TNT show without some major surprise? I doubt it. Not saying its CM Punk, but it would be dissapointing if they didn't save something really special for All Out. They need a reason to get their name talked about via social media until their TNT debut. Great matches alone won't do that.


----------



## JAROTO

I would be ok with Jericho celebrating in a big way with the title. I mean it's the first champion. Not every ppv needs to end with some guy interrupting.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I hope y'all ain't getting your hopes up about CM Punk coming back because there's a good chance he ain't.

With that said I'm excited for this. Because this is going to be the last show before AEW gets on TV and you know they're going to have to make one hell of a splash. Can't wait to see what they're going to have up their sleeve.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I already got enough to tune in for on AEW (Cody, Mox, MJF). I'm just waiting for the weekly show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Whether Punk shows up or not shouldn't be a detriment that All Out can't be a great show on its own. Punk would simply be the cherry on top but even without the cherry, you'll get a great sundae out of it.

For how much it would mean to pro wrestling and to really make AEW make that next hurdle, I'd love for Punk to show up but I also recognize that he isn't the be all, end all of if this show ends up being good.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Will Punk show up? Odds would say NO, but.....theres a TNT live show happening after this ppv..of there is anytime for him to show its here or the debut of that TV show. Otherwise it ain't happening.


If he has a desire to return to Wrestling it be with AEW rather then WWE, after all they did to him I be shocked if he gives WWE any attention again.

If he return at All Out, I'd say 100% no way. Definitely think he ain't returning. Would I be shocked if he's in the crowd for the show, no I wouldn't. 

They definitely need something big to happen at that show. And I just can't think of anything that would have that crowd go home happy and making All Out the talk of the wrestling world. You need a big debut for sure. But it shouldn't take away from the show if all the matches produce.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If not Punk, then the biggest shock they could pull off, would be if a NJPW relationship is in the works

Imagine Okada standing tall at the end over a prone Jericho and Page

Or during the ‘send the fans home happy’ in-ring segment, with all the Elite in the ring, the Bullet club music plays and they invade

I get goosies just thinking about it


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If not Punk, then the biggest shock they could pull off, would be if a NJPW relationship is in the works
> 
> Imagine Okada standing tall at the end over a prone Jericho and Page
> 
> Or during the ‘send the fans home happy’ in-ring segment, with all the Elite in the ring, the Bullet club music plays and they invade
> 
> I get goosies just thinking about it


That would be a big one alright, it would have to be the likes of Okada, Ibushi (getting Omega vs Ibushi and another Omega vs Okada match is big) Naito and Tana. Definitely a partnership with NJPW would be a big deal.

Do I see it happening? No not really, I think NJPW are in a position where they can strike out on their own now. 

But the two big things that would get major attention would be Punk return or NJPW invading and a partnership with AEW been struck.


----------



## Hangman

AEW will be successful without Punk.

IMO Right now, Moxley is far more interesting and capable in the ring than Punk.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd hope they could find a better presenter than Madusa with the women's championship. For as long as she was in wrestling, in the spotlight, etc, she's frequently awkward/has no idea what to do and another segment that requires her to do something - like introduction a new championship for a promotion - could be a disaster. She did this recently at the Crockett Cup for NWA and it was _*bad*_. 

This is just goofy fan speculation and whatnot, but I'd like to avoid this.


----------



## Britz94xD

The Moxley hype after DON was unreal, so they've got to replicate that buzz leading into their first TV show.

Punk returning would be the biggest thing they could possibly do.
New Japan invading AEW would be the 2nd biggest.

What else could they feasibly do?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Something with Conor McG? I would not want it, but it will be massive


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Britz94xD said:


> The Moxley hype after DON was unreal, so they've got to replicate that buzz leading into their first TV show.
> 
> Punk returning would be the biggest thing they could possibly do.
> New Japan invading AEW would be the 2nd biggest.
> 
> *What else could they feasibly do?*


Get Nick Patrick out of retirement.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Obfuscation said:


> I'd hope they could find a better presenter than Madusa with the women's championship. For as long as she was in wrestling, in the spotlight, etc, she's frequently awkward/has no idea what to do and another segment that requires her to do something - like introduction a new championship for a promotion - could be a disaster. She did this recently at the Crockett Cup for NWA and it was _*bad*_.
> 
> This is just goofy fan speculation and whatnot, but I'd like to avoid this.


If they can't get Kim, Awesome Kong might work. She wouldn't be a big surprise but she's a big name, and while I don't know her wrestling promos well, she's been very good on GLOW.


----------



## looper007

Britz94xD said:


> The Moxley hype after DON was unreal, so they've got to replicate that buzz leading into their first TV show.
> 
> Punk returning would be the biggest thing they could possibly do.
> New Japan invading AEW would be the 2nd biggest.
> 
> What else could they feasibly do?


That's as big as they can go really. I can't see anyone leaving WWE at this time who'd could debut by August time. They could bring in a legend or two to appear maybe that get a pop, maybe debut two or three new roster members on the show. I definitely think they need something, not maybe to close the show out but something during the show that will get people talking and wondering until the debut of the show on TV.

Cris Cyborg has been getting involved with tweet stuff back with AEW. Maybe if she's stepping back from MMA, she could get into wrestling.


----------



## Hangman

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Something with Conor McG? I would not want it, but it will be massive


No it wouldn't. 

He is a nobody now. 

Just another vanilla irish midget lost in a sea of mediocrity.


----------



## looper007

Ultron said:


> No it wouldn't.
> 
> He is a nobody now.
> 
> Just another vanilla irish midget lost in a sea of mediocrity.


He's UFC biggest draw of all time, made UFC bigger then they ever were. That "Vanilla Midget" as you like to call him would rip you to shreds so yeah he make a difference for sure. Imagine calling one of the best talkers in any sport a vanilla Midget, you are a good guy but damn that's some talking out of one's backside.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ultron said:


> No it wouldn't.
> 
> He is a nobody now.
> 
> Just another vanilla irish midget lost in a sea of mediocrity.


Vanilla midget

......

I don’t think that means what you think that means


----------



## shandcraig

So we know what the theme was for DON but what does everyone think the ALL OUT theme will be ? I assume more edgy based off the marketing for it. So different than ALL IN


----------



## RiverFenix

What about Ivory/Lisa Moretti for the Women's Title presenter? She was a GLOW wrestler, and a WWE DIVA era wrestler - she could put over how far women's wrestling has come from what she had to do "back in the day". 

You could even debut Scarlett Bordeaux here as Ivory would be running down the T&A aspect for a confrontation.


----------



## Obfuscation

Updated the card with the "heatseeker" match in tact.


----------



## Donnie

Spears vs CODY should be a LMS match. The thought of those two in a wrestling match for 15 minutes is :yawn And I say that as someone who has almost turned the corner on CODY.


----------



## RiverFenix

I mean Rhodes vs Spears is basically a combination of Rhodes vs Rhodes and Rhodes vs Allin - Cody has a long history with Spears going back to OVW days when Cody was first signed as a 20 yr old and they tag teamed together and has the Darby aspect in that Spears needs to prove himself against Cody. 

Another time limit match draw can't happen. So I assume it will be close to a draw, but have Cody win like at minute 13 of 15 minute limit or something. You could have Spears go for a big move gamble late in the match desperate for the win and he misses and causes him to lose.

Something else that I'd like to see storylined along the way of this arc is the fake crazy of the Spears character. Sure he can play the out of control badass when facing Cody and MJF - but I'd love to see him punk out facing Moxley or even Janela. Fake crazy meets real crazy sorta deal and realizes they're in deep shit. Not everybody can be a bad ass, especially it being out of character for what we know of WWE Spears and I think it would be an interesting character layer.

Sure this is AEW, but they play off the Spears WWE run and will play off his history with Cody so he's not a new character he's portraying, but rather the former Tye Dillinger, the Perfect 10 guy, from WWE.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Spears is just boring and bland no matter how you slice it. And honestly same with Cody. That match is going to be a snoozefest.


----------



## Bosnian21

Bryan Jericho said:


> Spears is just boring and bland no matter how you slice it. And honestly same with Cody. That match is going to be a snoozefest.


I would have to disagree, at least with Cody. I mean the fans love him right now and he’s cut some of the best promos of the year. He had ana amazing match at DoN. I’d say he’s been anything but boring in AEW so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan Jericho said:


> Spears is just boring and bland no matter how you slice it. And honestly same with Cody. That match is going to be a snoozefest.


Spears is more over with that chair shot than he ever was in any other previous company


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Bryan Jericho said:


> Spears is just boring and bland no matter how you slice it. And honestly same with Cody. That match is going to be a snoozefest.


We haven't even seen what Spears can be capable of in AEW yet. Cody has also been the guy to get the most out of wrestlers to tell a story so far as well and this is coming from a guy who thinks Cody is overrated.

Calm down, contrarian.


----------



## Dizzie

Some of these matches definitely need some more build and not just a video promo on social media, Cody vs Spears but mainly the Adam page vs Jericho considering it's for the main title of the company for the very first time, can't say I'm feeling Adam page yet as I need more than just "he's a really good wrestler" though he has been slightly screwed over with the pac bullshit as that feud was looking promising when it started at the launch of aew and with Chris Jericho not bothering to show up for fyterfest or fight for the fallen by the looks of things.


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> We haven't even seen what Spears can be capable of in AEW yet. Cody has also been the guy to get the most out of wrestlers to tell a story so far as well and this is coming from a guy who thinks Cody is overrated.
> 
> Calm down, contrarian.


Just put him on Ignore, he's just always negative about everything.

As I said a few times on here already, people need to give Spears a chance. Just cause WWE didn't do anything with him, doesn't mean the guy isn't talented and can't turn it around to make it a positive for him and prove all the doubters wrong. If he fails, then people can say "we told you so" until then he needs to be given that chance.


----------



## patpat

Dizzie said:


> Some of these matches definitely need some more build and not just a video promo on social media, Cody vs Spears but mainly the Adam page vs Jericho considering it's for the main title of the company for the very first time, can't say I'm feeling Adam page yet as I need more than just "he's a really good wrestler" though he has been slightly screwed over with the pac bullshit as that feud was looking promising when it started at the launch of aew and with Chris Jericho not bothering to show up for fyterfest or fight for the fallen by the looks of things.


 jericho is announced at fight for the fallen


----------



## Tilon

Bryan Jericho said:


> Spears is just boring and bland no matter how you slice it. And honestly same with Cody. That match is going to be a snoozefest.


Not one day after I directly tell him his posts are boring because he provides no reasoning and just says whatever sucks, he does another post saying something sucks with no reasoning. 

Yeah, Cody just is boring and bland. That's how he put on a 5 star match with Dustin.

You're saying that match was nothing because of Cody?

Your black and white petty insults ignore many positive attributes of the people you shit on, which is why your comments aren't taken seriously.

Step it up.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

looper007 said:


> Just put him on Ignore, he's just always negative about everything.


If you ignore me, how do you know Im negative about everything? Which is incorrect btw, but its just so much easier to just say "He's always negative" when I disagree with what others like. 





Tilon said:


> Not one day after I directly tell him his posts are boring because he provides no reasoning and just says whatever sucks, he does another post saying something sucks with no reasoning.
> 
> Yeah, Cody just is boring and bland. That's how he put on a 5 star match with Dustin.
> 
> You're saying that match was nothing because of Cody?
> 
> Your black and white petty insults ignore many positive attributes of the people you shit on, which is why your comments aren't taken seriously.
> 
> Step it up.


Im not going to write 2-3 paragraphs on here like others do, keeping it short and sweet. And thought you said you skip my posts anyway. Guess not.


----------



## Tilon

Bryan Jericho said:


> Im not going to write 2-3 paragraphs on here like others do, keeping it short and sweet. And thought you said you skip my posts anyway. Guess not.


It doesn't take 2-3 paragraphs. "Brevity is the soul of wit". The problem is you make absolute statements about guys with strengths and weaknesses. You have no nuance.

I said I skip your posts because I'm about sick of reading them. They have no depth, and you post as if you have no interest in further discussion, which is contrary to the whole point of a message board.


----------



## patpat

Tilon said:


> Bryan Jericho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spears is just boring and bland no matter how you slice it. And honestly same with Cody. That match is going to be a snoozefest.
> 
> 
> 
> Not one day after I directly tell him his posts are boring because he provides no reasoning and just says whatever sucks, he does another post saying something sucks with no reasoning.
> 
> Yeah, Cody just is boring and bland. That's how he put on a 5 star match with Dustin.
> 
> You're saying that match was nothing because of Cody?
> 
> Your black and white petty insults ignore many positive attributes of the people you shit on, which is why your comments aren't taken seriously.
> 
> Step it up.
Click to expand...

 I already see people turning their vest about Spears after the last road to fight for the fallen episode awesome. Lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Expect more of this from both sides.

https://www.f4wonline.com/daily-upd...weekend-notes-brandi-rhodes-brian-cage-287226


----------



## TheDraw

I thought Sean Spears was a steaming sack of shit in the WWE. Never seen his work outside of that company but all I know is that instantly after one segment I am actually interested in him. 

It's amazing how much WWE can make certain wrestlers seem so lifeless and dull. It's like they do it on purpose.


----------



## Raye

WINNING said:


> Expect more of this from both sides.
> 
> https://www.f4wonline.com/daily-upd...weekend-notes-brandi-rhodes-brian-cage-287226


The Booker T thing is really, really random and way out of left field.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Raye said:


> The Booker T thing is really, really random and way out of left field.


It's not when you think about it. WWE pulled Kurt Angle and Undertaker from Starrcast this year leading into Double or Nothing. This is of the norm and I wouldn't be surprised if those Legend contracts they have on their current legends are strengthened like the standard three year deals for current talent became five year deals for everyone.

If I'm AEW, they have to realize that WWE and Vince/HHH are going to play dirty and do everything in their power to undermine and stop AEW from moving forward before the TV TNT show. History shows it with WWE. They need to be aptly prepared and understand that war is inevitable. They have to plan accordingly or else they could very well let WWE take away all the momentum they have built for the company this year.


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> It's not when you think about it. WWE pulled Kurt Angle and Undertaker from Starrcast this year leading into Double or Nothing. This is of the norm and I wouldn't be surprised if those Legend contracts they have on their current legends are strengthened like the standard three year deals for current talent became five year deals for everyone.
> 
> If I'm AEW, they have to realize that WWE and Vince/HHH are going to play dirty and do everything in their power to undermine and stop AEW from moving forward before the TV TNT show. History shows it with WWE. They need to be aptly prepared and understand that war is inevitable. They have to plan accordingly or else they could very well let WWE take away all the momentum they have built for the company this year.


Starrcast events will take a massive hit for sure. I don't blame WWE Legends on those contracts taking the best deal for themselves.

You will see WWE offer a lot more of those long term contracts with big money to underneath talent just to keep them away from AEW. The funny thing is I don't think AEW would touch the likes of Mojo Rawley, Jinder or Maria/Mike in all honesty and the talent know it too so get their agents to get them the best deal they can cause they know WWE will pay it.

They are trying to get their NXT talent onto long term contracts even ones who won't amount to crap in WWE just to keep them away from AEW.

They will have a PPV even if it's a B-Level one on the same day as AEW on a Saturday, I have no doubt they will move them to Saturday to compete.

I expect a few names to slip through the WWE net in the next 5 years but I don't think it be mass exodus like some expect.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The main people who will go are the ones that put story above money - very simple

The same sort that leaves EA to go work at an indie studio

Money is nice, but it is not everything

But those types are few and far between

I would guess at WWE currently it is Bryan, Revival, Sasha and Rusev (maybe) - that is about it


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

looper007 said:


> Starrcast events will take a massive hit for sure. I don't blame WWE Legends on those contracts taking the best deal for themselves.
> 
> You will see WWE offer a lot more of those long term contracts with big money to underneath talent just to keep them away from AEW. The funny thing is I don't think AEW would touch the likes of Mojo Rawley, Jinder or Maria/Mike in all honesty and the talent know it too so get their agents to get them the best deal they can cause they know WWE will pay it.
> 
> They are trying to get their NXT talent onto long term contracts even ones who won't amount to crap in WWE just to keep them away from AEW.
> 
> They will have a PPV even if it's a B-Level one on the same day as AEW on a Saturday, I have no doubt they will move them to Saturday to compete.
> 
> I expect a few names to slip through the WWE net in the next 5 years but I don't think it be mass exodus like some expect.


Yeah, for some inexplicable reason, as crappy as their product is and has been, WWE is still in a much better position to retain talent than they were when WCW went head-to-head against them. Which is unfortunate now, but we’ve already seen how AEW has been able to do more with less. It just means that they’ve got a little more work cut out for themselves to create new stars instead of poaching them.


----------



## Raye

WINNING said:


> It's not when you think about it. WWE pulled Kurt Angle and Undertaker from Starrcast this year leading into Double or Nothing. This is of the norm and I wouldn't be surprised if those Legend contracts they have on their current legends are strengthened like the standard three year deals for current talent became five year deals for everyone.
> 
> If I'm AEW, they have to realize that WWE and Vince/HHH are going to play dirty and do everything in their power to undermine and stop AEW from moving forward before the TV TNT show. History shows it with WWE. They need to be aptly prepared and understand that war is inevitable. They have to plan accordingly or else they could very well let WWE take away all the momentum they have built for the company this year.


Oh that's not what I meant, I understand that part. I meant having Booker T appear at All Out is really random. I don't see how or where he fits in. Surely he wasn't unveiling the women's title. Also, doesn't Booker make appearances on the pre-show panel from time to time? I don't think Booker is that old or out of touch that he wouldn't have seen a problem with a possible AEW booking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmmm.... very true.

What was the potential spot? 

The only thing I can think of is crowning the champion - ie> handing over the title


----------



## looper007

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, for some inexplicable reason, as crappy as their product is and has been, WWE is still in a much better position to retain talent than they were when WCW went head-to-head against them. Which is unfortunate now, but we’ve already seen how AEW has been able to do more with less. It just means that they’ve got a little more work cut out for themselves to create new stars instead of poaching them.


AEW will always be playing second fiddle with WWE when it comes to talent, sure AEW might pull out a big move and get in a top indy talent or a star from NJPW or might poach someone like a Tessa Blanchard from under the noses from WWE. But a lot of indy talent will still go to WWE even if they more then likely end up spending more time in catering then anything else. Just cause it's WWE. I could name a dozen names in NXT right now not been used who could have done wonders on AEW. On the top of my head, Chelsea Green, Rachel Ellering, Deonna Purrazzo and Karen Q could have done wonders been on AEW's women's roster. Might not be big names but would be given a better chance of a successful career in AEW then they will be in WWE or NXT.

I even think at least a few of the younger talent they got now on AEW are using it to get better deals for themselves once WWE come knocking in the future. Might not be a popular thing to say on here, but I do believe it's the case. 

It might take 10 to 20 years if AEW is still around to probably be on the even level with newer generation of talent who might see AEW as the place to go.


----------



## MOX

TheDraw said:


> It's amazing how much WWE can make certain wrestlers seem so lifeless and dull. It's like they do it on purpose.


Yeah I think it's because with WWE you know they aren't really going to do anything interesting. So many years of limited and repetitive story-telling that new characters just aren't that appealing because we know they're not going to do anything of note.

With a company like AEW, there's an edge to things as we know they really go for it in matches and we might be about to see something special or outrageous. When was the last time WWE made you feel like that? I can't even remember.


----------



## RiverFenix

Was he at All Out or just at the AO Starrcast? 

If he was at All Out, I'd suspect it would be something to do with announcing the Tag Tournament or something. 

Is there any Booker T wrestling school/promotion talent on the AEW roster or radar? Maybe he was going to be used to debut them.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was he at All Out or just at the AO Starrcast?
> 
> If he was at All Out, I'd suspect it would be something to do with announcing the Tag Tournament or something.
> 
> Is there any Booker T wrestling school/promotion talent on the AEW roster or radar? Maybe he was going to be used to debut them.


Kylie Rae is the current women's champ for his promotion.


----------



## patpat

The wwe doesnt understand that what makes aew's talent standout is more than just the talent themselves, its multiple factor, its three freedom, the trust, the whole environment of the company. Listen to Moxley talk, it's a lot less corporate. There is a spirit of collaboration there, the total writes their stories together. The company call the shot but the guys have the freedom to do the rest. Moxley asked for one camera after the shoe to cut a promo and they gave him his camera he did his promo and he was an happy man. The aew product raw , rough and not too polished. 
Wwe might take all the joshi they want they will never feel the same as the aew joshi, because they will try to turn them wwe-like. It's a mentality that even triple h has. In aew the yuka that you see at aew is the one and only yuka and that's the same for all of them. 
I mean look at how shawn spears comes off, during his segments and his part in the last road to fight for the fallen I forgot the motherfucker was tye dillinger. He washed up everything about tye dillinger just like Moxley did. 
That's what makes them standout. Sorry but what is the difference between heel Io shirai and Becky lynch? It's the same goddamn character except becky is face now. 
Again it's only going to work against wwe when their own talent will become much bigger than they were in their company. 

As for their counters so far? Sorry but lol


----------



## percy pringle

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The main people who will go are the ones that put story above money - very simple
> 
> Money is nice, but it is not everything
> 
> But those types are few and far between


It took forever in life for me to realize that sometimes less money is better. I have turned down jobs for five bucks more a hour as the extra stress wouldn't be worth it. I live a pretty meager life so good to go on what I make. More happier this way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

percy pringle said:


> It took forever in life for me to realize that sometimes less money is better. I have turned down jobs for five bucks more a hour as the extra stress wouldn't be worth it. I live a pretty meager life so good to go on what I make. More happier this way.


I’m with you on this

I’m dabbling with minimalism - and I am pretty happy for it


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm thinking Sadie Gibbs may either do something at this show or the buy in.


----------



## NXT Only

I feel every PPV should be headlined with main event

All Out: Jericho vs Page


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> I'm thinking Sadie Gibbs may either do something at this show or the buy in.


If It was me I definitely give her the slow type of big push, I think she's a raw talent but is still green. Has a ton of potential, I'd debut her in the Buy In agaisnt someone who isn't going to be a top star in the women's division but who can still work.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

NXT Only said:


> I feel every PPV should be headlined with main event
> 
> All Out: Jericho vs Page


I could get with that. Kind of like major UFC bouts. Always a good idea to highlight the headliners.


----------



## RiverFenix

NXT Only said:


> I feel every PPV should be headlined with main event
> 
> All Out: Jericho vs Page


I dig it. But I think UFC does that because they don't name their PPV's. It would be more like AEW 2 - Jericho vs Page, AEW 26 - MJF vs Jungle Boy II


----------



## Joe Gill

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I dig it. But I think UFC does that because they don't name their PPV's. It would be more like AEW 2 - Jericho vs Page, AEW 26 - MJF vs Jungle Boy II


I like that idea too.... but it wont work with pro wrestling since you dont always know the main event. There could be a tournament where the main event participants might not be selected until a week or two prior... or one of the main eventers might put his title shot on the line during tv a week before.... you cant have the name of the ppv keep changing since AEW will be promoting the hell out of them. Also some PPV main events might be things like battle royals or versions of royal rumbles, or in ppv tournaments like a king of the ring style.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's been done in wrestling before. EVOLVE's old style was to name events in that fashion, for a prime example. Or how ROH dubbed the card that featured Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi as just that: Joe vs Kobashi. But these didn't have set PPV names, so AEW sticking with the classic approach is more than effective.


----------



## Carter84

Wonder if Jon Moxley will bring his new title.


----------



## Carter84

This one .


----------



## Raye

Carter84 said:


> Wonder if Jon Moxley will bring his new title.


Considering the bad relationship between NJPW and AEW, no.


----------



## imthegame19

Carter84 said:


> Wonder if Jon Moxley will bring his new title.


He hasn't had title with him at Fyter Fest or any of the indie shows he did. He's only carrying title around in New Japan.


----------



## Prosper

Already shaping up to be the best wrestling PPV of 2019. Omega vs Moxley alone is worth the $49.99.


----------



## AEWMoxley

prosperwithdeen said:


> Already shaping up to be the best wrestling PPV of 2019. Omega vs Moxley alone is worth the $49.99.


This is essentially the main event. Jericho's match has to go on last because it's for the title, but Moxley vs Omega is the match that will sell this PPV.

I'm wondering if they'll give MJF a singles match. He's been involved in nothing but multi man matches, and the guy needs some singles wins already. All Out would be the perfect time to do it.


----------



## Chan Hung

prosperwithdeen said:


> Already shaping up to be the best wrestling PPV of 2019. Omega vs Moxley alone is worth the $49.99.


This.
:bow


----------



## Chan Hung

On the Road to All Out, the 1st Episode will include a sit-down interviee by Jim Ross with Spears. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bzn4i3sgAVf/?igshid=ovgtxkmu4ou7


----------



## looper007

So the card so far (the ones in black are not definites but more then likely)

Jericho vs Page

Moxley vs Omega

*The Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers Ladder Match

Awesome Kong/Brandi vs Aja Kong/Allie (no way do I see this been a single match between the Kongs)

4 way match between Bea/Britt/Riho/Yuka *


----------



## Raye

I don't think that tag match is going to lead to a 4-way between this women. We still have Yuka/Riho to build off of from Fyter Fest.


----------



## Raye

*All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*

AEW World Championship
Chris Jericho vs 'Hangman' Adam Page

Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega

AAA Tag Team Championships
Ladder Match
Young Bucks (c) vs Lucha Brothers

Tag Team Tournament Round 1 Bye
Best Friends vs The Dark Order

Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears

Allie/Aja Kong vs Brandi Rhodes/Awesome Kong

AEW Women's Championship Presentation​
*Thoughts:* I understand some people may not like the women's tag but I think if people go into it realising it's more of a match for the moment, rather than for work-rate, and the women clean up their act (ahem Brandi/Allie), then it can be a fun moment for everyone. The top 3 matches all look really promising though. Looking forward to seeing what else they put on here, hopefully Riho vs Yuka!


----------



## TD Stinger

looper007 said:


> So the card so far (the ones in black are not definites but more then likely)
> 
> Jericho vs Page
> 
> Moxley vs Omega
> 
> *The Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers Ladder Match
> 
> Awesome Kong/Brandi vs Aja Kong/Allie (no way do I see this been a single match between the Kongs)
> 
> 4 way match between Bea/Britt/Riho/Yuka *


Don't forget Cody vs. Spears and Dark Order vs. Best Friends.

So that's a top 5 of:

*Omega vs. Mox
*Jericho vs. Hangman
*Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers in a Ladder match
*Cody vs. Spears
*Dark Order vs. Best Friends

I would think they add 2 more main show matches and probably 2 pre show matches.

So 4 more spots, 2 of them probably being women's matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*

In the FftF thread it was mentioned Aja Kong is going in for knee surgery this week - would she be back in five weeks for All Out? If back she'd be limited - this could have been something saved until she was closer to healthy. 

Not a fan of having AAA titles given such prestige and billing on an AEW card. I'd rather it just be a feud ender and title tournament eliminator but I guess for marketing purposes getting the AAA fanbase interested in the show is very valuable. Could see the Bucks lose for the first time on AEW programming here.


----------



## Raye

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> In the FftF thread it was mentioned Aja Kong is going in for knee surgery this week - would she be back in five weeks for All Out? If back she'd be limited - this could have been something saved until she was closer to healthy.
> 
> Not a fan of having AAA titles given such prestige and billing on an AEW card. I'd rather it just be a feud ender and title tournament eliminator but I guess for marketing purposes getting the AAA fanbase interested in the show is very valuable. Could see the Bucks lose for the first time on AEW programming here.


Well it wouldn't make sense to have a ladder match randomly in my opinion lol. Also, they have a partnership with AAA, so it makes sense for now, especially since they don't have their own established tag titles yet.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*

I'm going to make an early prediction for Shawn vs Cody. Shawn will win due to MJF interference. due to MJF getting overzealous and accidentally smacking Cody in the head with a chair.

As for what I see being added, potentially havoc vs Darby and a cm punk appearence. Maybe Dustin vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*

Have they actually said it's for the AAA titles or is this just an assumption?


----------



## Carter84

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*

Hope the best tag team in AEW win!


----------



## eriknesss

looper007 said:


> So the card so far (the ones in black are not definites but more then likely)
> 
> Jericho vs Page
> 
> Moxley vs Omega
> 
> *The Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers Ladder Match
> 
> Awesome Kong/Brandi vs Aja Kong/Allie (no way do I see this been a single match between the Kongs)
> 
> 4 way match between Bea/Britt/Riho/Yuka *


Don't forget:

*Cody vs Shawn Spears

Best Friends vs Dark Order*

I'm thinking it's prob going to be Aja vs Awesome in a singles. Will be a good, short, hard hitting dream match with a big staredown and some smoke and mirrors. I can't imagine them thinking adding Brandi and Allie to make it a tag and trying to turn it into anything else would make it any better..

Also don't know about that particular womens 4-way, but Yuka NEEDS to be in a good spot on this show. Especially since they already kind of teased a Yuka vs Riho angle at Fyter Fest. Was kind of disappointed by Britt and Bea last night, but the TJPW girls have been absolutely killing it!

Would also love to see Luchasaurus/JB, MJF, Janela and some others in a better spot than a pre-show battle royal, but who knows at this point. Really looking forward to this show either way!


----------



## Raye

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Have they actually said it's for the AAA titles or is this just an assumption?


It was mentioned on commentary.

If LAX come in for AEW and this tag team tournament, this tag division is going to be unrivalled by any company.


----------



## Taroostyles

Theres almost certainly gonna be a big battle royale, they have too many guys in the mid card to all get singles matches at this point. 

Coming out of last night Janela, Havoc, MJF, Darby, Sammy, JB, and Luchasaurus all had their stock climb up a notch. Darby/MJF I could see getting on the card here as both men are insanely over with the crowd. JB and Lucha need a signature match as a team maybe against SCU or Angelico/Evan's? 

Havoc and Janela you could easily throw against each other in DM style match but again they still have to add 2 womens matches to this card. Somebody is gonna get left in the lurch.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*

So Omega/Moxley in a no DQ type of match likely, Page/Jericho for the AEW title, Lucha Bros/Bucks in a ladder match for the AAA tag titles (?), and Cody/Spears are the headliner matches for All Out. That's a pretty strong card on those four and their stories alone (well, sans Page/Jericho to me).

The question is, though, what will be the undercard that has to be just as strong as those four? Best Friends/Dark Order for the bye in the impending Tag Tournament seems to be a lock, I have to assume there will be a women's title match there as well (I'm confused as to who the participants will be and what kind of match), maybe will get MJF/Darby Allin in some form here. If you *have* to do Brandi/Awesome v. Allie/Aja, do it for the preshow. It has no place in the main card. I'm also thinking we're getting another battle royale on the pre-show as well like at All In with those, not on the main card. Going by FFTF last night, I think you give it to either Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, or Janela. 

Predictions of a final All Out card:

*AEW World Championship*
Chris Jericho v. Adam Page

*Last Man Standing*
Kenny Omega v. Jon Moxley

*Ladder Match for the AAA Tag Team Championships*
Lucha Bros (c) v. Young Bucks

Cody v. Shawn Spears

MJF v. Darby Allin

*Winners get a bye in the Tag Team Tournament*
Best Friends v. Dark Order

*Six-Woman Gauntlet for the AEW Women's Championship*
Hikaru Shida v. Britt Baker v. Kylie Rae v. Riho v. Yuka v. Nyla Rose

*Preshow Match*
All Out Battle Royale

_*Preshow Match*_
Allie/Aja Kong v. Brandi Rhodes/Awesome Kong


----------



## Raye

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*

I don't think they're going to crown the women's champion at the PPV, nor should they. They should take their time with it, especially heading into TV. Riho vs Yuka should be the women's match that deserves to be on this card and that can really redeem the division for them. I can see Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy vs SCU on the pre-show or something.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Predictions of a final All Out card:

*AEW World Championship*
Chris Jericho v. Adam Page

*Last Man Standing*
Kenny Omega v. Jon Moxley

*Ladder Match for the AAA Tag Team Championships*
Lucha Bros (c) v. Young Bucks

Cody v. Shawn Spears

MJF v. Darby Allin

*Winners get a bye in the Tag Team Tournament*
Best Friends v. Dark Order

*Six-Woman Gauntlet for the AEW Women's Championship*
Hikaru Shida v. Britt Baker v. Kylie Rae v. Riho v. Yuka v. Nyla Rose

*Preshow Match*
All Out Battle Royale

_*Preshow Match*_
Allie/Aja Kong v. Brandi Rhodes/Awesome Kong

The Elite matches are your top matches for the card, which is strong all things considered. 

I think the women's title will be fought on this show as well as a historic marker for the company. I don't even know if you need all six of them in this match but I would assume they want those six, in particular, to be involved in this match that they will tout as a landmark for their women's division. I've been skeptical of Britt winning it and after her awful performance at FFTF last night, I'm more validated in her not winning it. Riho has been getting the strong push out of the six but Yuka is the most over of all six. Hikaru is going to be a major player in the division sooner than later, albeit Elite connections or not, Nyla has improved coming off Fyter Fest as someone to watch for and Kylie Rae would be the perennial underdog fighting in her hometown of Chicago. Lots of dynamics that can go either way.

If you *have* to do Brandi/Awesome v. Allie/Aja, do it for the preshow. It has no place in the main card. I'm also thinking we're getting another battle royale on the pre-show as well like at All In with those, not on the main card. Going by FFTF last night, I think you give it to either Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, or Janela.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*

They have a month, they have time to introduce the Women's title during the Road To episodes and do the ceremony presentation (likely by Madusa or a surprise like Lita) before the title match.

I think the women's title will be fought on this show as well as a historic marker for the company. I don't even know if you need all six of them in this match but I would assume they want those six, in particular, to be involved in this match that they will tout as a landmark for their women's division. I've been skeptical of Britt winning it and after her awful performance at FFTF last night, I'm more validated in her not winning it. Riho has been getting the strong push out of the six but Yuka is the most over of all six. Hikaru is going to be a major player in the division sooner than later, albeit Elite connections or not, Nyla has improved coming off Fyter Fest as someone to watch for and Kylie Rae would be the perennial underdog fighting in her hometown of Chicago. Lots of dynamics that can go either way.


----------



## Raye

*Re: All Out Card Update Post Fight For The Fallen*



WINNING said:


> They have a month, they have time to introduce the Women's title during the Road To episodes and do the ceremony presentation (likely by Madusa or a surprise like Lita) before the title match.
> 
> I think the women's title will be fought on this show as well as a historic marker for the company. I don't even know if you need all six of them in this match but I would assume they want those six, in particular, to be involved in this match that they will tout as a landmark for their women's division. I've been skeptical of Britt winning it and after her awful performance at FFTF last night, I'm more validated in her not winning it. Riho has been getting the strong push out of the six but Yuka is the most over of all six. Hikaru is going to be a major player in the division sooner than later, albeit Elite connections or not, Nyla has improved coming off Fyter Fest as someone to watch for and Kylie Rae would be the perennial underdog fighting in her hometown of Chicago. Lots of dynamics that can go either way.


Definitely agree with you on the women's division, those 5 have all looked really good. As for Britt, there's a lot of people saying that Bea may have concussed her early into the match, so I'm willing to give her a pass on the poor performance. I'm really looking forward to the Road to All Out series though, we've got a good 6 weeks to go.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WINNING said:


> Predictions of a final All Out card:
> 
> *AEW World Championship*
> Chris Jericho v. Adam Page
> 
> *Last Man Standing*
> Kenny Omega v. Jon Moxley
> 
> *Ladder Match for the AAA Tag Team Championships*
> Lucha Bros (c) v. Young Bucks
> 
> Cody v. Shawn Spears
> 
> MJF v. Darby Allin
> 
> *Winners get a bye in the Tag Team Tournament*
> Best Friends v. Dark Order
> 
> *Six-Woman Gauntlet for the AEW Women's Championship*
> Hikaru Shida v. Britt Baker v. Kylie Rae v. Riho v. Yuka v. Nyla Rose
> 
> *Preshow Match*
> All Out Battle Royale
> 
> _*Preshow Match*_
> Allie/Aja Kong v. Brandi Rhodes/Awesome Kong
> 
> The Elite matches are your top matches for the card, which is strong all things considered.
> 
> I think the women's title will be fought on this show as well as a historic marker for the company. I don't even know if you need all six of them in this match but I would assume they want those six, in particular, to be involved in this match that they will tout as a landmark for their women's division. I've been skeptical of Britt winning it and after her awful performance at FFTF last night, I'm more validated in her not winning it. Riho has been getting the strong push out of the six but Yuka is the most over of all six. Hikaru is going to be a major player in the division sooner than later, albeit Elite connections or not, Nyla has improved coming off Fyter Fest as someone to watch for and Kylie Rae would be the perennial underdog fighting in her hometown of Chicago. Lots of dynamics that can go either way.
> 
> If you *have* to do Brandi/Awesome v. Allie/Aja, do it for the preshow. It has no place in the main card. I'm also thinking we're getting another battle royale on the pre-show as well like at All In with those, not on the main card. Going by FFTF last night, I think you give it to either Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, or Janela.


I actually think Cody puts him and Spears either as opener, or middle of the card - same as DoN and All In - so that he can be in Gorilla

In fact, that is why (i believe) he is in this mid-card feud


----------



## RiverFenix

How big is the Tag Tournament that these teams have to win two matches just to get a first round bye? Jericho had to win one match and Page just a pre-show battle royale to get the first title match. Best Friends and Dark Order had to win a respective 3-way match to get to fight each other at All Out in order for a Tag Tournament First Round Bye? 

I assume it would be a 8 team tournament as 16 would be too large and they don't have the teams for that. With a bye it also means that you only need six teams in the field. 

So one of these teams are excluded - 

Young Bucks
Penta/Fenix
SCU
Private Party
One of Best Friends or Dark Order
(Jungle)Boy and his Luchasaur
Angelico and Evans

I'd guess Penta/Fenix losing to anybody other than the Bucks is something AAA woudn't allow as long as their AAA tag champs.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If AEW really want to make a strong point in this tournament, exclude the Bucks. That way, the Lucha Bros can be the clear favorites to win the tag titles but they ultimately don't win it, either. You need to establish a strong team with this tournament. Bucks and Lucha Bros. don't need it, they are already tag team superstars. That's where you can have Best Friends be the winners of the tournament or go left field with Private Party or Lucha/Jungle Boy.


----------



## Raye

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How big is the Tag Tournament that these teams have to win two matches just to get a first round bye? Jericho had to win one match and Page just a pre-show battle royale to get the first title match. Best Friends and Dark Order had to win a respective 3-way match to get to fight each other at All Out in order for a Tag Tournament First Round Bye?
> 
> I assume it would be a 8 team tournament as 16 would be too large and they don't have the teams for that. With a bye it also means that you only need six teams in the field.
> 
> So one of these teams are excluded -
> 
> Young Bucks
> Penta/Fenix
> SCU
> Private Party
> One of Best Friends or Dark Order
> (Jungle)Boy and his Luchasaur
> Angelico and Evans
> 
> I'd guess Penta/Fenix losing to anybody other than the Bucks is something AAA woudn't allow as long as their AAA tag champs.


Potentially LAX, Strong Hearts, maybe a random AAA tag team. Potentially a strange bedfellows tag team?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How big is the Tag Tournament that these teams have to win two matches just to get a first round bye? Jericho had to win one match and Page just a pre-show battle royale to get the first title match. Best Friends and Dark Order had to win a respective 3-way match to get to fight each other at All Out in order for a Tag Tournament First Round Bye?
> 
> I assume it would be a 8 team tournament as 16 would be too large and they don't have the teams for that. With a bye it also means that you only need six teams in the field.
> 
> So one of these teams are excluded -
> 
> Young Bucks
> Penta/Fenix
> SCU
> Private Party
> One of Best Friends or Dark Order
> (Jungle)Boy and his Luchasaur
> Angelico and Evans
> 
> I'd guess Penta/Fenix losing to anybody other than the Bucks is something AAA woudn't allow as long as their AAA tag champs.


Might be a 9 team tournament - hence the bye for team 9


----------



## Taroostyles

They could do a 3 team final for the tag tourney so you could do 12 teams 

SCU
Bucks
Lucha Bros 
Brotherhood 
Best Friends
Dark Order 
Private Party
Boy and his Dinosaur 
Angelico and Evans 
Havoc and Janela
Strong hearts

Theres 11 right there. Writing that down made me realize just how deep their tag division is, potentially the best we've seen in ages.


----------



## TD Stinger

They've got relationships with companies like AEW and OWE. So if they used those partnerships and made a few teams from singles guys, they could expand it to 15 if the wanted.

1. The Bucks
2. The Lucha Bros
3. SCU
4. Private Party
5. Best Friends
6. Dark Order
7. Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus
8. Angelico & Jack Evans
9. The Strong Hearts
10. The Rhodes Brothers (if last night wasn't a one and done situation)
11. Havoc & Janela


There's 11 I can think of off the top of my head. Add a couple more makeshift teams using guys like MJF, Sonny Kiss, Sabian, Guevara, etc. and add an AAA team or 2 and they could make it work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150420742825283584
S T O R Y


----------



## Taroostyles

I dont care what the elitists are saying, Spears is already more than he ever was in WWE and he has a good look, understands heat, and can work. The guy is impressing me so far.


----------



## CRCC

Really looking forward to this show after FFTF.

Expecting to see guys like MJF and Darby in more meaningfull matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

Taroostyles said:


> I dont care what the elitists are saying, Spears is already more than he ever was in WWE and he has a good look, understands heat, and can work. The guy is impressing me so far.


This. I knew his heel work would be better than I thought. The bar was really low but be showed that he is a much better adding character to his heel antics


----------



## Piledriven

Last night was my first chance getting to watch an AEW show and I thought Spears was awesome. The whole "Chairman" gimmick is great. Can't wait to see him vs. Cody.


----------



## Taroostyles

I know it probably wont happen but I think he should go over Cody at All Out. If Cody wins Spears just goes back to being the WWE guy who came over and the feud is over. I would go over the top and have him leave Cody in a pool of his own blood again to build up a 2nd match. 

Especially if Cody isn't going into the title picture right away. My guess is that Jericho beats Page and faces the winner of Mox and Omega for his 1st defense.


----------



## Chan Hung

Piledriven said:


> Last night was my first chance getting to watch an AEW show and I thought Spears was awesome. The whole "Chairman" gimmick is great. Can't wait to see him vs. Cody.


Same. Good heel so far


----------



## RiverFenix

^Maybe if he cheats to win. Before the chair shot they could have told a story where one simply wanted it a lot more and there was a differing intensity level that caught Cody by surprise. But now Cody should be ready for bear as well and want to beat Spears. 

Speaking of cheating to win - it will be interesting to see how AEW deals with it with their "wins and losses matter" approach. Can an egregious cheat win be over turned but a ref missing something is allowed to stand? Ie holding the tights or the ropes for leverage is just like if a NFL referee or umpire misses a call or something but using a weapon is too blatant and post-show viewing can have the match ruled a no-contest. 

Or do they simply have the referees call ultimate and final during the match with any punishment for shenanigans coming in the way of "fines" or "suspensions". Also we could have referees learn the sneaky tendencies and the cheating wrestler pick up a reputation from the referees where they don't give them benefit of the doubt and double check on pin attempts before counting and that costs the heel a second or two and maybe a clean pin.


----------



## Corey

You could noticeably tell Spears was much bigger than everyone else in that 6-man. He definitely has the size and look to be a top guy, especially with this feel turn.



Cowboy Bob said:


> As a WWE fan giving this a shot, I absolutely loved Double or Nothing. FFTF I could have easily done without. If they want me watching in October, All-Out had better be fucking amazing. http://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/06/05/wwes-greatest-problem-vince-hired-the-wrong-gm/


One was a $60 PPV, another was a charity show that was streamed for free.

What's so difficult for people to understand about that?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

TD Stinger said:


> They've got relationships with companies like AEW and OWE. So if they used those partnerships and made a few teams from singles guys, they could expand it to 15 if the wanted.
> 
> 1. The Bucks
> 2. The Lucha Bros
> 3. SCU
> 4. Private Party
> 5. Best Friends
> 6. Dark Order
> 7. Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus
> 8. Angelico & Jack Evans
> 9. The Strong Hearts
> 10. The Rhodes Brothers (if last night wasn't a one and done situation)
> 11. LAX
> 12. Havoc & Janela
> 
> 
> There's 11 I can think of off the top of my head. Add a couple more makeshift teams using guys like MJF, Sonny Kiss, Sabian, Guevara, etc. and add an AAA team or 2 and they could make it work.


Fixed?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Taroostyles said:


> I know it probably wont happen but I think he should go over Cody at All Out. If Cody wins Spears just goes back to being the WWE guy who came over and the feud is over. I would go over the top and have him leave Cody in a pool of his own blood again to build up a 2nd match.
> 
> Especially if Cody isn't going into the title picture right away. My guess is that Jericho beats Page and faces the winner of Mox and Omega for his 1st defense.


I'm beginning to lean to that outcome as well. 

Spears needs the win more than Cody. Cody is going to be over in AEW, regardless of what happens to him. Spears has something he needs to prove come August. Granted, he's clearly a hire by Cody and their history is why Spears is getting this spot but he can be a solid to even good talent when he needs to be. 

For what this story is going to ask and with what is on the line for Spears here in AEW, he needs to deliver big and a win over Cody in a grudge match after a stellar performance can do that.


----------



## Piledriven

I agree with the consensus here and am cheering for a Spears win as well. It could do a lot for him to go over Cody.


----------



## JAROTO

Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus must be in the card!


----------



## Matthew Castillo

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How big is the Tag Tournament that these teams have to win two matches just to get a first round bye? Jericho had to win one match and Page just a pre-show battle royale to get the first title match. Best Friends and Dark Order had to win a respective 3-way match to get to fight each other at All Out in order for a Tag Tournament First Round Bye?
> 
> I assume it would be a 8 team tournament as 16 would be too large and they don't have the teams for that. With a bye it also means that you only need six teams in the field.
> 
> So one of these teams are excluded -
> 
> Young Bucks
> Penta/Fenix
> SCU
> Private Party
> One of Best Friends or Dark Order
> (Jungle)Boy and his Luchasaur
> Angelico and Evans
> 
> I'd guess Penta/Fenix losing to anybody other than the Bucks is something AAA woudn't allow as long as their AAA tag champs.


You need 7 teams for a first round bye. Six teams would need a second round bye.


----------



## RiverFenix

WINNING said:


> If AEW really want to make a strong point in this tournament, exclude the Bucks. That way, the Lucha Bros can be the clear favorites to win the tag titles but they ultimately don't win it, either. You need to establish a strong team with this tournament. Bucks and Lucha Bros. don't need it, they are already tag team superstars. That's where you can have Best Friends be the winners of the tournament or go left field with Private Party or Lucha/Jungle Boy.


Or include them have have them upset in the semi-finals or something. I mean excluding one of the best tag teams in the world would just diminish the magnetite of the tournament. 

JB and Lucha and Private Party gain just from being in the ring and in a competitive televised match with Penta/Fenix, Bucks etc.


----------



## headstar

> If they want me watching in October, All-Out had better be fucking amazing.


Yes! Because Becky Lynch pretending to have a dick and having a pseudo homosexual relationship with Seth Rollins is must see TV.  AEW better live up to that!


----------



## Chan Hung

headstar said:


> If they want me watching in October, All-Out had better be fucking amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Because Becky Lynch pretending to have a dick and having a pseudo homosexual relationship with Seth Rollins is must see TV. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="rolleyes" class="inlineimg" /> AEW better live up to that!
Click to expand...

As much as I like WWE those are actually low standards for all elite wrestling to tackle LOL


----------



## looper007

I wouldn't have the Women's title be decided on this show. I think the women's division is the one I still think needs a lot of work on. Take away the Joshi talent and it's not a very strong division imo. I like Britt and Kylie, Nyla has potential but is green. Haven't been impressed with what I've seen of Allie so far. Brandi shouldn't be anywhere near the title until she massively improves. Sandi Gibbs is green but has potential. Leva ain't nowhere good enough. Awesome Kong is way past her best. Bea is good but she's not going to be around all the time.

They got stars in the making in Riho, Yuka and Hikaru Shida, I even thought Shoko was great. They badly need American or more English speaking talent to get up to their level. Tenille Dashwood would be a solid addition. But Brandi and Kenny need badly to get their ass in gears and get two or three more top class female workers in that aren't Japanese.

I'd go 5 way match with Shida vs Yuka vs Riho vs Bea vs Britt for maybe the winner getting into the match to decide the women's first title winner.

They are going to have Awesome/Brandi vs Allie/Aja on the main card, no way will they have a Brandi match on pre show. I could see the other match along with the Battle royale been on the pre show.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I don't think the Women's Title will be decided here only presented like the World Title was at DoN. I also don't think the ladder match will be for the AAA titles. There is no reason for it. They are having a match on the card for a bye in their own tag title tournament. No need to over shadow that by having the two biggest tag team fighting for some other promotions title on the card. I feel like this will be something like the loser isn't in the tournament at all or who wins gets the #1 overall seed in the tournament since both say they are the best in the world.


----------



## Raye

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't think the Women's Title will be decided here only presented like the World Title was at DoN. I also don't think the ladder match will be for the AAA titles. There is no reason for it. They are having a match on the card for a bye in their own tag title tournament. No need to over shadow that by having the two biggest tag team fighting for some other promotions title on the card. I feel like this will be something like the loser isn't in the tournament at all or who wins gets the #1 overall seed in the tournament since both say they are the best in the world.


There would be no point of having a ladder match with nothing at stake honestly, plus it was mentioned on commentary. In no way do I think it will be overshadowing another match for a bye. That's like saying what's the point of there being two pairs of tag titles in the WWE, wouldn't having two pairs of champions devalue the legitimacy of each pair?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Raye said:


> There would be no point of having a ladder match with nothing at stake honestly, plus it was mentioned on commentary. In no way do I think it will be overshadowing another match for a bye. That's like saying what's the point of there being two pairs of tag titles in the WWE, wouldn't having two pairs of champions devalue the legitimacy of each pair?


I mean I did give two reasons to have a ladder match without some other promotions titles on the line. Also there is no point in having 2 tag belts in WWE as neither are worth a shit right now.


----------



## RiverFenix

looper007 said:


> I wouldn't have the Women's title be decided on this show. I think the women's division is the one I still think needs a lot of work on. Take away the Joshi talent and it's not a very strong division imo. I like Britt and Kylie, Nyla has potential but is green. Haven't been impressed with what I've seen of Allie so far. Brandi shouldn't be anywhere near the title until she massively improves. Sandi Gibbs is green but has potential. Leva ain't nowhere good enough. Awesome Kong is way past her best. Bea is good but she's not going to be around all the time.
> 
> They got stars in the making in Riho, Yuka and Hikaru Shida, I even thought Shoko was great. They badly need American or more English speaking talent to get up to their level. Tenille Dashwood would be a solid addition. But Brandi and Kenny need badly to get their ass in gears and get two or three more top class female workers in that aren't Japanese.
> 
> I'd go 5 way match with Shida vs Yuka vs Riho vs Bea vs Britt for maybe the winner getting into the match to decide the women's first title winner.
> 
> They are going to have Awesome/Brandi vs Allie/Aja on the main card, no way will they have a Brandi match on pre show. I could see the other match along with the Battle royale been on the pre show.



Brandi was asked about hiring Scarlett Bordeaux in the post FftF press availability and said not now. Baiscally she feels they have enough women and wants to make sure all the women signed currently have enough spotlight to show who they are. Utterly self serving on her part really - you can tell right now she's going to be a big problem. Omega, Bucks and Cody have all been top of the card in other promotions where they didn't have the book, but Brandi maybe has wrestled 20 matches in her whole career and is putting herself front and center in the division and is refusing to hire anybody else to make sure she gets her time.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Brandi was asked about hiring Scarlett Bordeaux in the post FftF press availability and said not now. Baiscally she feels they have enough women and wants to make sure all the women signed currently have enough spotlight to show who they are. Utterly self serving on her part really - *you can tell right now she's going to be a big problem.* Omega, Bucks and Cody have all been top of the card in other promotions where they didn't have the book, but Brandi maybe has wrestled 20 matches in her whole career and is putting herself front and center in the division and is refusing to hire anybody else to make sure she gets her time.



She had one match….


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> She had one match….


One too many. And they already set up future matches from that "one match". And she's claiming that they're not looking to hire new women now because the current women need their time to shine. 

She trained briefly in in FCW back in 2011. Wrestled one match for FCW before becoming it's ring announcer before she quit developmental. How many matches has she had over her career. I can't find how she went on some indie wrestling binge. She's not even really a wrestler. And she's putting herself front and center in the division.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One too many. And they already set up future matches from that "one match". And she's claiming that they're not looking to hire new women now because the current women need their time to shine.
> 
> She trained briefly in in FCW back in 2011. Wrestled one match for FCW before becoming it's ring announcer before she quit developmental. How many matches has she had over her career. I can't find how she went on some indie wrestling binge. She's not even really a wrestler. *And she's putting herself front and center in the division.*



She's not.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One too many. And they already set up future matches from that "one match". And she's claiming that they're not looking to hire new women now because the current women need their time to shine.
> 
> She trained briefly in in FCW back in 2011. Wrestled one match for FCW before becoming it's ring announcer before she quit developmental. How many matches has she had over her career. I can't find how she went on some indie wrestling binge. She's not even really a wrestler. And she's putting herself front and center in the division.


Or, stick with me now, she not trying to give away any surprises for All Out or their tv debut.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW really needs to sub-title the Spanish here. I'm a big supporter in wrestlers speaking their native tongue rather than speaking bad English, as the attempted message is lost if the wrestler struggles with the language while trying to be intense or come off as a badass or very limited only to the English words they know. But AEW then needs to insert subtitles into these type of taped videos and for live interview moments they should have an interpreter like they do for the UFC fighters in post match in-ring interviews and other press availabilities. 

Did Penta say "Jon Mox" at one point?


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW really needs to sub-title the Spanish here. I'm a big supporter in wrestlers speaking their native tongue rather than speaking bad English, as the attempted message is lost if the wrestler struggles with the language while trying to be intense or come off as a badass or very limited only to the English words they know. But AEW then needs to insert subtitles into these type of taped videos and for live interview moments they should have an interpreter like they do for the UFC fighters in post match in-ring interviews and other press availabilities.
> 
> Did Penta say "Jon Mox" at one point?


 totally agree , the video package for DON was perfect since there were very classy subtitles. 
And yes ( I can understand spanish a bit) and he did mention jon Moxley at one point and saying they dont really have any fear for any competitor 



Well..


----------



## Raye

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One too many. And they already set up future matches from that "one match". And she's claiming that they're not looking to hire new women now because the current women need their time to shine.
> 
> She trained briefly in in FCW back in 2011. Wrestled one match for FCW before becoming it's ring announcer before she quit developmental. How many matches has she had over her career. I can't find how she went on some indie wrestling binge. She's not even really a wrestler. And she's putting herself front and center in the division.


Huge over-reaction.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW really needs to sub-title the Spanish here. I'm a big supporter in wrestlers speaking their native tongue rather than speaking bad English, as the attempted message is lost if the wrestler struggles with the language while trying to be intense or come off as a badass or very limited only to the English words they know. But AEW then needs to insert subtitles into these type of taped videos and for live interview moments they should have an interpreter like they do for the UFC fighters in post match in-ring interviews and other press availabilities.
> 
> Did Penta say "Jon Mox" at one point?


No Pentagon said Young Bucks but it's his accent lol


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEW really needs to sub-title the Spanish here. I'm a big supporter in wrestlers speaking their native tongue rather than speaking bad English, as the attempted message is lost if the wrestler struggles with the language while trying to be intense or come off as a badass or very limited only to the English words they know. But AEW then needs to insert subtitles into these type of taped videos and for live interview moments they should have an interpreter like they do for the UFC fighters in post match in-ring interviews and other press availabilities.
> 
> Did Penta say "Jon Mox" at one point?
> 
> 
> 
> No Pentagon said Young Bucks but it's his accent lol
Click to expand...

 you mean I also suck at spanish? :lol because I heard jon Moxley clearly too ;(


----------



## deepelemblues

I really missed Mox at Fight for the Fallen, can't wait for him at All Out and in the future. If AEW were a table, he, Jericho, Cody and Omega would be the legs. No three legged tables because one of them is in Japan going forward pls


----------



## patpat

deepelemblues said:


> I really missed Mox at Fight for the Fallen, can't wait for him at All Out and in the future. If AEW were a table, he, Jericho, Cody and Omega would be the legs. No three legged tables because one of them is in Japan going forward pls


 damn bro :lol 
It's normal tho, they are the BIG main eventers. But if they do everything well very soon guys like darby allin, luchasaurus stunt and jungle will be big attractions. Luchasaurus is giving me undertaker vibe in that he is tall, looks great and athletic as hell


----------



## AEWMoxley

Really looking forward to the build for Moxley vs Omega. The video packages will be great, but I hope they also have some sort of press conference where they have the two go face to face, just to ramp up the intensity and hype.


----------



## TripleG

So far we have: 

-Jericho Vs. Hangman to crown the 1st Champ = I like it. 

-Omega Vs. Moxley = I love it

-Bucks Vs. Luchas in a Ladder Match = This is going to be nuts! (though what are they going to hang above the ring?) 

-Cody Vs. Spears = I like it. I actually like Dillinger and hopefully he gets a chance to show what he can do. 

-Best Friends Vs. Dark Order for a 1st Round Bye in Tag Title Tournament = This is fine, BUT there is a bit of a logistics issue here. Unless the Tag tournament is a one night tourney, what sense does it make to have these teams win two matches to get a bye in the first round? Its hardly a bye if you had to win two matches to get it.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> Really looking forward to the build for Moxley vs Omega. The video packages will be great, but I hope they also have some sort of press conference where they have the two go face to face, just to ramp up the intensity and hype.


 a omega vs Moxley face to face?.....
Bro you want people to cream themselves. The video package I know will be awesome tho.


----------



## AEWMoxley

patpat said:


> a omega vs Moxley face to face?.....
> *Bro you want people to cream themselves*. The video package I know will be awesome tho.


That's the idea. People are already hyped about this card, evidenced by the massive ticket demand, but a face to face between these guys (this will easily be the most anticipated match on the card) sometime prior to the event would put it over the top. Let them cut a promo on one another, and have things get heated with security having to step between them to prevent a physical altercation.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> a omega vs Moxley face to face?.....
> *Bro you want people to cream themselves*. The video package I know will be awesome tho.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the idea. People are already hyped about this card, evidenced by the massive ticket demand, but a face to face between these guys (this will easily be the most anticipated match on the card) sometime prior to the event would put it over the top. Let them cut a promo on one another, and have things get heated with security having to step between them to prevent a physical altercation.
Click to expand...

 a omega Moxley face to face in a sit down with JR. Jr said the sit down/interview with spears isnt the only one and there are a lot more that are much bigger and important. If they do this shit it's inthe history books man. A sit down with jr and Moxley/omega and they do one for hangman/y2j 
I might cream myself man stop with these ideas :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

patpat said:


> a omega Moxley face to face in a sit down with JR. Jr said the sit down/interview with spears isnt the only one and there are a lot more that are much bigger and important. If they do this shit it's inthe history books man. A sit down with jr and Moxley/omega and they do one for hangman/y2j
> I might cream myself man stop with these ideas :lol


I was thinking more like a kayfabe press conference, similar to what the UFC does before big events, but a sit down with JR would work, too. Having a face to face that gets really heated, where the two have to be kept apart by security, is the easiest way to ramp up the hype even higher than it is (which is already high.)


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> a omega Moxley face to face in a sit down with JR. Jr said the sit down/interview with spears isnt the only one and there are a lot more that are much bigger and important. If they do this shit it's inthe history books man. A sit down with jr and Moxley/omega and they do one for hangman/y2j
> I might cream myself man stop with these ideas <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more like a kayfabe press conference, similar to what the UFC does before big events, but a sit down with JR would work, too. Having a face to face that gets really heated, where the two have to be kept apart by security, is the easiest way to ramp up the hype even higher than it is (which is already high.)
Click to expand...

 Mosley has been announced for starcast 
What about something like a Moxley panel with omega storming and a brawl. Since it is a real panel, it would have a great "real shit" feeling to the overall thing. It would be hype as fuck too 
But yeah an njpw-like press conference could be interesting too but I think their version of that is the Jr sitdown. Anyway its gonna be so hype 
This shit would have been STELLAR! If this was for the title man, but I can understand why they wouldnt want moxley's first ever appearance to be in the preshow. It had far more impact at the end of the ppv , but if this was for the title man!!! Damn


----------



## Daggdag

With the the women's title being revealed at All Out, does anyone else have the feeling that they are gonna have some sort of big match to set up for the first title match? Perhaps an 8-woman tag match, with the winning team facing off in a fourway for the title at the next PPV?


----------



## Oracle

Daggdag said:


> With the the women's title being revealed at All Out, does anyone else have the feeling that they are gonna have some sort of big match to set up for the first title match? Perhaps an 8-woman tag match, with the winning team facing off in a fourway for the title at the next PPV?


I feel like it will be a fatal four way. 

Baker and Riho other two TBD


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like there's a solid chance the 1st Women's Champion is crowned at All Out.

We know the tag tournament will carry their TV show initially. And that'll probably last a month or two. And I don't see them having another tournament on TV at the same time for the women.

And if it does happen you figure it will feature Britt and Riho for sure. Same probably for Nyla, Yuka, Bea, Kylie. I think those could be your 6 women if you want do it that way.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like there's a solid chance the 1st Women's Champion is crowned at All Out.
> 
> We know the tag tournament will carry their TV show initially. And that'll probably last a month or two. And I don't see them having another tournament on TV at the same time for the women.
> 
> And if it does happen you figure it will feature Britt and Riho for sure. Same probably for Nyla, Yuka, Bea, Kylie. I think those could be your 6 women if you want do it that way.



Yuka and Riho didn't signed with AEW yet and you forgot Shida.


----------



## A-C-P

Jericho/Hangman
Omega/Mox
Cody/Spears
Bucks/Lucha Bros - Ladder Match
Best Friends/Dark Order

Great Card so far :mark:


----------



## Raye

rbl85 said:


> Yuka and Riho didn't signed with AEW yet and you forgot Shida.


It was announced that Riho really enjoyed AEW after DoN and decided to go full time with them. It also explains why she's been readily available for every show.

The first Road to All Out drops today (8 PM EST) and for the first time it's going to be on the AEW channel as opposed to the Nightmare Family channel. I don't think we're going to get to see anything too major on it, I know Spears/JR is going to be on it and I have a feeling that's going to be a huge chunk of it.


----------



## Chan Hung

A-C-P said:


> Jericho/Hangman
> Omega/Mox
> Cody/Spears
> Bucks/Lucha Bros - Ladder Match
> Best Friends/Dark Order
> 
> Great Card so far <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


Looks fantastic!!! They can take my money lol. Add to this card perhaps a surprise return does not have to be by CM Punk could be by somebody else you never know



Raye said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuka and Riho didn't signed with AEW yet and you forgot Shida.
> 
> 
> 
> It was announced that Riho really enjoyed AEW after DoN and decided to go full time with them. It also explains why she's been readily available for every show.
> 
> The first Road to All Out drops today (8 PM EST) and for the first time it's going to be on the AEW channel as opposed to the Nightmare Family channel. I don't think we're going to get to see anything too major on it, I know Spears/JR is going to be on it and I have a feeling that's going to be a huge chunk of it.
Click to expand...

Interesting stuff thank you for the information. It drops today by the way the Young Bucks mentioned that starts who dont get much time on TNT will be probably showcased on the YouTube videos for fans as well as some backstage interview segments etc.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> The first Road to All Out drops today (8 PM EST)


It's tomorrow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150921764156952576


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> It's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150921764156952576


AH fuck lol I read it late last night and went to sleep thinking it was today.


----------



## sim8

Chan Hung said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho/Hangman
> Omega/Mox
> Cody/Spears
> Bucks/Lucha Bros - Ladder Match
> Best Friends/Dark Order
> 
> Great Card so far <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic!!! They can take my money lol. Add to this card perhaps a surprise return does not have to be by CM Punk could be by somebody else you never know
Click to expand...




AEWMoxley said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first Road to All Out drops today (8 PM EST)
> 
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150921764156952576
Click to expand...

1am in the morning for us Brits, I'll be watching it during breakfast then


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like there's a solid chance the 1st Women's Champion is crowned at All Out.
> 
> We know the tag tournament will carry their TV show initially. And that'll probably last a month or two. And I don't see them having another tournament on TV at the same time for the women.
> 
> And if it does happen you figure it will feature Britt and Riho for sure. Same probably for Nyla, Yuka, Bea, Kylie. I think those could be your 6 women if you want do it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuka and Riho didn't signed with AEW yet and you forgot Shida.
Click to expand...

 I follow riho on social media and she is pretty much moving on. And it doesnt really matter because TJPW so far always give aew the star they want they even modify their own cards to let their girls appear on aew. Also they removed the "tokyo" mention on one of their title making it international ( pretty obvious you will see it in aew). Tjpw is affiliated with DDT which so far has a wonderful relationship with aew. So the women not being full time is barely a problem. 
We can thank Kenny omega lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> *I follow riho on social media and she is pretty much moving on.* And it doesnt really matter because TJPW so far always give aew the star they want they even modify their own cards to let their girls appear on aew. Also they removed the "tokyo" mention on one of their title making it international ( pretty obvious you will see it in aew). Tjpw is affiliated with DDT which so far has a wonderful relationship with aew. So the women not being full time is barely a problem.
> We can thank Kenny omega lol


Meaning moving on to AEW? Or moving on from AEW?

Hope it is the former

I have a good feeling Yuka is signing too - as Kenny mentioned they’ll get her original music in her next appearance


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I follow riho on social media and she is pretty much moving on.* And it doesnt really matter because TJPW so far always give aew the star they want they even modify their own cards to let their girls appear on aew. Also they removed the "tokyo" mention on one of their title making it international ( pretty obvious you will see it in aew). Tjpw is affiliated with DDT which so far has a wonderful relationship with aew. So the women not being full time is barely a problem.
> We can thank Kenny omega lol
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning moving on to AEW? Or moving on from AEW?
> 
> Hope it is the former
> 
> I have a good feeling Yuka is signing too - as Kenny mentioned they’ll get her original music in her next appearance
Click to expand...

 she is moving to aew , yuka said she would sign if she found wrestling in america co. And so far she said on her social media she loved both DON and fyter fest and she posted a lot about it. So I am confident about her too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> she is moving to aew , yuka said she would sign if she found wrestling in america co. And so far she said on her social media she loved both DON and fyter fest and she posted a lot about it. So I am confident about her too


That. That is all the good news.

I can’t believe how quickly I went from never caring about women’s wrestling to really wanting to see Yuka and Riho wrestle full-time in AEW

Think they should just pull the trigger and have Yuka as the first champ and be done with it


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is moving to aew , yuka said she would sign if she found wrestling in america co. And so far she said on her social media she loved both DON and fyter fest and she posted a lot about it. So I am confident about her too
> 
> 
> 
> That. That is all the good news.
> 
> I can’t believe how quickly I went from never caring about women’s wrestling to really wanting to see Yuka and Riho wrestle full-time in AEW
> 
> Think they should just pull the trigger and have Yuka as the first champ and be done with it <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 it's becauseof their style,its a hard hitting "no joke" strong style. Holy crap have you seen riho stomping the hell out of those girls? It looks fucking brutal. The reason why joshi get over is because they are no bullshit women, they are badass that are here to do the job, beat each other and go home. That get a lot of people's respect and that's something you rarely see in NA women wrestling. Also aew doesnt shove them down your throat sperging everytime about "look at our women division muh revolution muh women empowerment" no they present these girls and tell you they are here to kick ass and they do it. It's not perfect they need to get some chemistry but they are badass 
I mean look at the intensity during their match at FFTF , the Bea/Britt face to face made people go crazy, why? Because these girls are charismatic. When you see britt when you see these women you know they arent here to tell you "women empowerment" they are here to beat each others ass. Even Riho she has that charisma and that flow to her where despite not being american she can play with the crowd, she knows when to shoot some japanese shit at the crowd to get them hot, do people understand it? No but no one cares because it's a badass chick screaming at you because she is about to kick ass. No secret to it dude, sincerity is the key to it. And you guys have seen nothing , in term of charisma Shida is gonna blow you all out of the water. When she gets in the ring with her traditional japanese samurai robe and point that mother fucking kendo stick to her opponent no word needed you feel the charisma. 
As for champion I would go with riho first with yuka missing it by a very small margin!! So she can do the classic babyface chase and get over later.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think you nailed it 100%

Their movement is faster and more fluid. Their strikes and kicks are harder hitting.

They are all badasses

On Shida.... she has all the potential in the world, doesn’t she? The little I saw at DoN gave me goosies


----------



## shandcraig

its about fucking time.Im sorry but for branding it made no sense that these road to events where under codys youtube channel


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think you nailed it 100%
> 
> Their movement is faster and more fluid. Their strikes and kicks are harder hitting.
> 
> They are all badasses
> 
> On Shida.... she has all the potential in the world, doesn’t she? The little I saw at DoN gave me goosies


Because they’re trained wrestlers, not wannabe-models who’ve been taught some wrestling moves. There are so pitifully few American women who are really good wrestlers. Tessa Blanchard is the best I’ve seen anywhere, and I’d maybe put Charlotte up there, too. Taya Valkyrie sometimes. Most of the rest I just can’t get into, except for the Joshi girls. 

But even the Japanese men are like in another league. Japanese wrestling just generally kicks ass and I can’t get enough of it.


----------



## Daggdag

Oracle. said:


> I feel like it will be a fatal four way.
> 
> Baker and Riho other two TBD


I don't think they will have a women's title match at All Out. I think they will have it at the next PPV. But I think they will wanna give as many women as possible a chance at the title. 

So I think what they will do it have a 8-Woman tag team with the winning team going on to have a fourway for the title at the next PPV, but the losing team will also have a fourway, to determine the first number one contender. I think it will end up with Nyla Rose winning winning the title, and Awesome Kong becoming number one contender, and they will set up a rivalry between the two by having them act as leaders of their respective teams at All Out, and Nyla Rose coming out on top and pinning Kong to get the win for her team. Rose would be a great draw as the first women's champion, especially with the LGBTQ community, since she is also the first trans woman to be signed to a major promotion. And Kong is a fucking legend and would be perfect for putting Rose over as a dominant champion.


----------



## patpat

That move nyla gave riho from the top rope still gives me some nightmares. Holy shit with nyla's size that's really something I would expect from the male division. It looked brutal 
Riho took it like a boss kicked the hell out of her opponent, won her match in a smart way, and got home. 
That's how you do wrestling,


----------



## KingofKings1524

Being there 5th row ringside I believe will end up being one of the top 3 shows I’ve ever encountered live. I haven’t been this excited going to a live event since Mania 30.


----------



## Prosper

ALL OUT looks fuckin fantastic so far. Definitely worth the $60. I'm pumped man. 

I'm hoping Britt Baker gets crowned as the first women's champion. I'm also hoping that Moxley and Spears both win. Mox needs the win more and Spears needs to be pushed as a huge heel. Jericho winning is a given.

The Lucha Bros/Bucks Ladder match is gonna be insane. Lucha Bros deserve the win here. What are they fighting over though? The tag titles are not gonna be introduced until they get on TV.



KingofKings1524 said:


> Being there 5th row ringside I believe will end up being one of the top 3 shows I’ve ever encountered live. I haven’t been this excited going to a live event since Mania 30.


Bro you're gonna have an epic night. Those are pretty close seats. This is a MEGA card. I'll admit I'm jealous. :batista3


----------



## Raye

prosperwithdeen said:


> ALL OUT looks fuckin fantastic so far. Definitely worth the $60. I'm pumped man.
> 
> I'm hoping Britt Baker gets crowned as the first women's champion. I'm also hoping that Moxley and Spears both win. Mox needs the win more and Spears needs to be pushed as a huge heel. Jericho winning is a given.
> 
> The Lucha Bros/Bucks Ladder match is gonna be insane. Lucha Bros deserve the win here. What are they fighting over though? The tag titles are not gonna be introduced until they get on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro you're gonna have an epic night. This is a MEGA card. I'll admit I'm jealous. :batista3


I think one of the joshi has to get crowned the first womens champion for quite literally carrying the division on their backs thus far.


----------



## Prosper

Raye said:


> I think one of the joshi has to get crowned the first womens champion for quite literally carrying the division on their backs thus far.


I wouldn't be opposed to that.


----------



## Chan Hung

The only thing keeping me with some sanity is for them to show weekly clips to keep promoting the product because I really want to see the pay-per-view already


----------



## AEWMoxley

Some interesting insight provided by Google Trends when comparing the interest of All Out vs Summerslam.

For this first comparison, I went back to February, since Summerslam tickets apparently went on sale around the end of Feb/early March. Summerslam's peak comes nowhere close to All Out, even when tickets went on sale.



Spoiler: .















For the next comparison, I only considered from late May onward, as that is when All Out was officially announced. All Out's peak is still astronomically bigger than Summerslam's, and now that both shows are about to take place next month, All Out has once against started to surpass Summerslam in terms of interest in mid July.



Spoiler: .















This is WWE's second biggest show of the year, and AEW still has not had the benefit of a weekly TV build.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Hope Kenny wins it there, he really needs it.

Apart from that, I'm hoping that Yuka gets a chance to shine.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Cody vs Spears official for the card yet? If not I could see Spears being the mystery partner of Texano and Taurus facing Cody, Velasquez and Psycho Clown at AAA's Triplemania on Aug 3rd.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> Some interesting insight provided by Google Trends when comparing the interest of All Out vs Summerslam.
> 
> For this first comparison, I went back to February, since Summerslam tickets apparently went on sale around the end of Feb/early March. Summerslam's peak comes nowhere close to All Out, even when tickets went on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next comparison, I only considered from late May onward, as that is when All Out was officially announced. All Out's peak is still astronomically bigger than Summerslam's, and now that both shows are about to take place next month, All Out has once against started to surpass Summerslam in terms of interest in mid July.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is WWE's second biggest show of the year, and AEW still has not had the benefit of a weekly TV build.


Thanks for the info, we dont k ow all of this and that's why we are surprised everytime they pull big number. We internet wrestling fans are stuck in a "smark" bubble but I feel like there is a big part of the fanbase thats basically silent. Interesting


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## rbl85

Tully Blanchard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW so hardcore, they bleed in their promos.

A+ for hangman - i felt it from him for the first time

Oh... and Tully surely means Tessa at some point, no?


----------



## RiverFenix

Tully Blanchard is the manager/adviser to Shawn Spears. Interesting. 

Tony Shiavone in the AEW Control Center. 

Page obviously in front of a green screen was a bit jarring. He should have been on site somewhere for better staging. 

JR is never really good in these sit-downs, even back in the day, but I understand why they used him here. I would have liked to go over a bit more of the history between Spears and Rhodes than really a passing mention.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tully Blanchard is the manager/adviser to Shawn Spears. Interesting.
> 
> Tony Shiavone in the AEW Control Center.
> 
> Page obviously in front of a green screen was a bit jarring. He should have been on site somewhere for better staging.
> 
> JR is never really good in these sit-downs, even back in the day, but I understand why they used him here. I would have liked to go over a bit more of the history between Spears and Rhodes than really a passing mention.


All honesty - i did not even notice the green screen - will have a rewatch. Hangman was excellent in that promo.

Spears pretty good too!


----------



## Raye

The Hangman promo was amazing. If anyone was sour on Page heading into this match at All Out, this definitely should have turned some eyes in the right direction. 

How many times AEW have been capable of having a single segment or promo for one dude that makes them feel legitimate or important, is just astonishing to me, because WWE can't even do that with 3-4 weeks of buildup to a PPV.


----------



## patpat

The hangman is INTENSE 
why didn't they let that motherfucker cut that badass promo after the Jericho brawl?! Come Onnnnnn


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hangman is going to be huge once the TV deal starts. His look & intensity are amazing.


----------



## Loudness

I hope Mox beats Omega. I am not impressed by him at all from what I've seen so far, wheras that one match with Mox was truly exciting, not to mention he's basically now Ambrose on steroids (figuratively, and possibly literally).

I also want Jericho to beat Hangman Page. I don't like Adam Page for vanity reasons. He has the narrowest shoulders I've ever seen in wrestling in a wrestler his height/weight. Absolutely awful genetics. He's pudgy yet has zero width whatsoever, his clavicles are about the size of a skinnyfat 5'6" 150lbs guy, it throws off his whole physique. Since width is an actual factor when it comes to intimidation, Adam Page's shoulders are far more of a cosmetic detriment than Kofi Kingston's chest (since male chest size may be aesthetic or not, but has zero intimidation/masculinity factor).

Cody is going to beat Shawn Spears in a competitive match, possibly with some good story-telling. That said, I think Shawn Spears is nothing special.

I also hope MJF has a match during that show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Am I right to assume these Road to All Out youtube vids will be a regular thing every Wednesday between now and August 31st? I hope so. That would mean six more episodes before the huge PPV event. 

Crazy thing is Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears(w/Tully Blanchard) is like 5th match down the card - that is how deep this card is. Horsemen vs Rhodes feud is forever. I know Arn was fired from WWE, did he ever land in AEW in any capacity? Imagine Tessa attacking Brandi down the line. It's just too bad the Horsemen don't have any sons in the business.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep, regular vids every wed until ppv


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Tony and Tully. I love it.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Im SO impressed always with the productions of the videos!! The Page segment was awesome. Tony's s voice was nostalgia!! Great seeing Tully Blanchard who can do some psychological things toward the Rhodes angle. [ 4 Horsemen]


----------



## RiverFenix

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's just too bad the Horsemen don't have any sons in the business.


Quoting myself here but when this latest attempt to utilize Bray Wyatt craps out, maybe we could see Windham Rotunda in AEW. His first name comes from his mothers side afterall. Hell Bo Dallas aka Taylor Rotunda (named after Terry Taylor one assumes) is doing dick all. Curtis Axel, Brian Pillman Jr as well could be used given Curt and Pillman Sr had albeit brief connection with the Four Horsemen.


----------



## Geeee

Tully kinda looks like Charles Xavier. He got those cool looking old man genes LOL


----------



## Bosnian21

Great episode. I love the “Road to” videos. 

• Great production on the highlights of FFTF

• Schiavone appearance! Wonder if he’ll be part of commentary or remain in the Control Center for the Road to All Out series

• Hangman Page with a very good promo

• Good interview with Spears and I love that they are already adding layers to this feud by bringing Tully Blanchard in as Spears’ manager


----------



## TD Stinger

Tony in the Control Room. That was nice surprise.

That was easily the best Hangman promo I've ever seen. I've never seen him talk with that much believable hype and anticipation. That cut he got at FFTF may have been the best thing that could have happened to him.

Spears spoke well for himself and told a nice story around an obvious betrayal. As for the Tully Blanchard inclusion as a manager, don't know what to really expect honestly.


----------



## Chan Hung

I cant wait to see this company's progression unfold in front of our very eyes on TNT each week !!!!!! Fuck yes.
It's a long wait til All Out then another month plus for TNT. I'm glad these videos are every week, keeps me engaged and with more patience lol


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Tony in the Control Room. That was nice surprise.
> 
> That was easily the best Hangman promo I've ever seen. I've never seen him talk with that much believable hype and anticipation. That cut he got at FFTF may have been the best thing that could have happened to him.
> 
> Spears spoke well for himself and told a nice story around an obvious betrayal. As for the Tully Blanchard inclusion as a manager, don't know what to really expect honestly.


 Tully blanchard was one of dusty's worst enemy :lol this wont end well, and let's not forget that manager arent only there to do promos. They have a lot of use and the easiest is to bring intensity and prestige to what's happening


----------



## Desecrated

With the inclusion of Blanchard for this match, I reckon they might have Spears go over at All Out and build for a blood-match at a potential 'Thanksgiving' PPV event in the manner of Starrcade. Cody's been very determined to have a tribute run for JCP / WCW and doing something in respect for Blanchard vs Magnum TA seems right up Cody's alley. If they can get within half of that quality, it's going to be one of the best matches of the year as that Magnum/Blanchard match is probably a top 5 best ever match in wrestling.

Blanchard does change the dynamic of how Spears may be portrayed in the future. I was under the impression he'd lose to Cody at All Out and go on to be a jobber to the stars from that point on. But adding him in gives Spears a sort of extra dimension to play off. Just to think people wanted MJF in this spot.


----------



## Alright_Mate

AEW's production is next level, they just know how to build up excitement in various ways.

The Spears interview was the highlight for me, that's how you build a feud in a logical creative manner, it was simple, to the point and it was perfectly produced.


----------



## ElTerrible

Geeee said:


> Tully kinda looks like Charles Xavier. He got those cool looking old man genes LOL


Agreed. Guess we´ll get some vintage training/tactics/video studying from Cody with Dustin and Spears with Tully, and above all they obviously know this is an (in)voluntary Tessa teaser.


----------



## Mordecay

I was a bit dissapointed in that Spears interview in the sense that I thought it was going to be longer and I don't know, I felt like he lacked intensity. So I guess it is a good thing they put a manager on him.

The FFTF backstage stuff was beautifully recorded, the chops looked amazing in slow motion and having a control room adds that sport feel to the presentation.

Also, I am sorry, but still I am not buying into Hangman's intensity, it felt forced.


----------



## Boldgerg

I really, really hope they carry on using Schiavone. Love that mans voice and he means just as much to me in wrestling as JR does.

Fuck it, have him be the third man in the commentary booth.


----------



## ceeder

As a wrestling fan in his mid-30s, literal goosebumps when I saw Tully walk in and pat Spears on the back. 

Epic, epic layer to the storytelling. Spears gets the guy who spent two decades driving Cody’s dad insane. Spears already in Cody’s head from the get-go. Horsemen/Dream feud never dies. 

AEW just builds and tells their stories so well.

Also hope this means a door open for Tessa down the road, she’s red-hot right now and one of the hottest acts in the business. That Sami feud put her on another level.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Tessa re-signed in July 2018 for two years with Impact. If so, she's still a year away.


----------



## RapShepard

The Spears interview just did nothing for me. JR wasn't good and Spears wasn't much better. Think the interview would've worked better for me had they spent less time describing the relationship with Cody and him changing. Spend more time on why you don't call somebody a good hand and why it hurt him that Cody called it. D

Page promo was cool, he just needs to work on his intense voice. But that'll come together in time.

Tony Schivanoe was idk, cool for the WCW fan in me. But I'm over that era of folk, I don't need them dragging back announcers.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Very good start to the Road To series for All Out.

*THIS* was what Page needed from the start. This was a very good promo from Page to add to the match with Jericho at All Out. I don't know if this will save the poor build and direction of this feud but it was about the time Adam Page finally got to speak as to why he wants to be AEW champion and what it means to him.

Loved the Spears sit down interview as well. His point of what he did to Cody was clear, to the point, and understandable. JR could have not interrupted Spears in certain parts of that interview but it wasn't enough to overshadow Spears's performance here. Tully Blanchard seemingly being the manager for Spears is a nice touch as he is one of the better promos of his era.


----------



## Chrome

I dug that Hangman Page promo, especially the part where he ripped out his stitches. :bjpenn

Shawn Spears interview was solid, liked the part where he called Cody a leech, because people have accused him of doing that throughout his career.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Another thing I liked about the Spears interview, and this comes to small detail, is that there was no campy music or overexaggerated camera zoom-ins/outs or angles. It was a simple sit down interview between JR and Spears. Again, I didn't like JR interjecting at certain points but the dialogue between Spears and JR came off more genuine than something that would be overproduced by WWE in sitdown interviews.

Forgot to mention but Tony Schivonne at the AEW Control Center was awesome. Definitely continues to enhance the notion that AEW has WCW/JCP/NWA modern vibes and not necessarily because Tony, JR, or Tully were in this video. From the production to the stage designs to the presentation structure. I love it.


----------



## imthegame19

Spears has a good look and he's a good talker. Like EC3, I dunno why Vince never gave him a chance. Ec3 showed what he could do in TNA as a top talent and even Dillenger showed in NXT that he could at least be a good midcard guy on main roster. Who could consistently be involved in US or IC title feuds and have runs in tag division type.



I'm glad Vince saw so little of Spears and let him out of his deal. When he has held every one else hostage. Even after they turned down extensions and asked for their reason. Only guys he let go were Dillenger, Dustin Rhodes and Kenta. All three have already made impact elsewhere. Now nobody gonna get out from WWE that's for sure. When you consider those were three guys who were bottom of the barrel guys. Now Dustin had top rated match at All Out. Spears getting big upper card push and Kenta is doing well in G1 in New Japan.


----------



## Chan Hung

Desecrated said:


> With the inclusion of Blanchard for this match, I reckon they might have Spears go over at All Out and build for a blood-match at a potential 'Thanksgiving' PPV event in the manner of Starrcade. Cody's been very determined to have a tribute run for JCP / WCW and doing something in respect for Blanchard vs Magnum TA seems right up Cody's alley. If they can get within half of that quality, it's going to be one of the best matches of the year as that Magnum/Blanchard match is probably a top 5 best ever match in wrestling.
> 
> Blanchard does change the dynamic of how Spears may be portrayed in the future. I was under the impression he'd lose to Cody at All Out and go on to be a jobber to the stars from that point on. But adding him in gives Spears a sort of extra dimension to play off. Just to think people wanted MJF in this spot.


Nice points. A manager adds elements to this match. Now it doesnt look so obvious that Cody will win

Spears looks confident and hes going to become better on the mic. Page had the stitches pulled out. Awesome stuff. Great 1st road to ALL OUT!!!
:bow


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

They really fucked up not doing Jericho vs MJF. The promos woulda been fire.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I will also have to agree with social media as well in that I assume these Road To videos for All Out will be on Wednesdays at this exact time at 8pm EST/5pm PST as a way to get fans conditioned for the AEW Wednesday Night Dynamite primetime show that will likely have the same timeslot on TNT in the fall. AEW is doing this to get people prepared for the move. Hell, this video was posted on the official AEW YouTube channel rather than the Nightmare Family (Cody) channel.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They really fucked up not doing Jericho vs MJF. The promos woulda been fire.



:eyeroll Here we go.


----------



## Corey

Good god JR looks really fucking old. :lol

That's my biggest takeaway from the interview.  Not really sure whether to be excited for Tully Blanchard or not...? Spears did fine though.


----------



## Donnie

TULLY FUCKING BLANCHARD :cozy :rusevyes 

My favourite Horsemen, and one of, if not the most underrated wrestlers of the 80's. Having him at Spears mouthpiece is a perfect choice. Spears' promo was pretty good, I guess. More excited about him forming a group called "INNER CIRCLE" 

Hangman's promo was pretty good, but I'm still not seeing it. He's a pretty good wrestler and talker, but making him the top face this soon in the game feels like a bad idea imo. He needs more time to grow. Also, the match with Cool Dad is going to be horrible. 

On another note: THE AEW CONTOL CENTRE IS HERE. :banderas Kick Marvez and Jr off the booth, and put Tony with Ex, and watch the magic happen.


----------



## Chrome

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They really fucked up not doing Jericho vs MJF. The promos woulda been fire.


They'll probably do that feud when TV begins. An MJF/Jericho promo battle would definitely be must-see on Dynamite.


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> TULLY FUCKING BLANCHARD :cozy :rusevyes
> 
> My favourite Horsemen, and one of, if not the most underrated wrestlers of the 80's. Having him at Spears mouthpiece is a perfect choice. Spears' promo was pretty good, I guess. More excited about him forming a group called "INNER CIRCLE"
> 
> Hangman's promo was pretty good, but I'm still not seeing it. He's a pretty good wrestler and talker, but making him the top face this soon in the game feels like a bad idea imo. He needs more time to grow. Also, the match with Cool Dad is going to be horrible.
> 
> On another note: THE AEW CONTOL CENTRE IS HERE. :banderas Kick Marvez and Jr off the booth, and put Tony with Ex, and watch the magic happen.


Tony has MLW obligations.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chrome said:


> They'll probably do that feud when TV begins. An MJF/Jericho promo battle would definitely be must-see on Dynamite.


I would like to believe that, but MJF still doesn't have a match set for All Out yet and all the worthy opponents for him are booked. That doesn't inspire much confidence that he'll be main eventing anytime soon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I know, damn AEW for doing the right thing and letting MJF develop his footing at the second tier since he isn't a proven draw yet to where his road to the AEW World title down the road in the next year or so means more than randomly thrusting him to the main event picture, threatening the potential of him being overexposed and overrated.

Yeah, let's do it the WWE way. The superstars they have made for a decade clearly prove this. :mj


----------



## Chan Hung

Well from what I read Tony Shivani was doing some sports or baseball oriented assignment hence the reason why Jim cornette substituted for him 4 major league wrestling so I was kind of surprised he took time to do this for all elite wrestling but from what I gather he was going back to the mlw booth unless I'm wrong


----------



## Raye

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I would like to believe that, but MJF still doesn't have a match set for All Out yet and all the worthy opponents for him are booked. That doesn't inspire much confidence that he'll be main eventing anytime soon.


He doesn't need to be main eventing anytime soon. He's also apparently injured, so I don't expect him to have a match at All Out, maybe just a backstage promo.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Tully was a nice surprise. I don't know what kinda shape he's in nowadays but wonder if they'll bring in Magnum to be in Cody's corner? :hmmm


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

..... I wonder who the other 3 in Spears’ circle are?

You have Cody, now gone
Tully - his new manager
???
???
???

Is this a new stable like someone mentioned? ‘Inner Circle’?

Fffffffffffff!!! I’m all for that!

Edit: I just realised something. They moved “Road to” to Aew’s channel, because in kayfabe, why would Cody want to publish the Spears interview on his own channel?

In fact, Cody hasn’t even retweeted the video - which he always does immediately

STORYTELLING


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll probably do that feud when TV begins. An MJF/Jericho promo battle would definitely be must-see on Dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to believe that, but MJF still doesn't have a match set for All Out yet and all the worthy opponents for him are booked. That doesn't inspire much confidence that he'll be main eventing anytime soon.
Click to expand...

He's carrying an injury so maybe they'll keep him out the ring & just give him the mic at all out.

He's got the Page feud, which is inevitable, and of course the eventual Cody feud. It'll probably be a year or so before he gets into the title picture. I don't mind, providing they build him up right.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait a minute - I just learned Cody owns the rights to ‘The Four Horsemen’!
Edit: Seems like Conrad and Arn filed the TMs 

Is that true? Could Sean cut a promo on tv the first night where he says... there were 5 in my in inner circle.... but, now there’s only..... four


----------



## patpat

Donnie said:


> TULLY FUCKING BLANCHARD <img src="http://i.imgur.com/mBCtCEV.gif" border="0" alt="" title="cozy" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/pgCxYxS.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Rusev" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> My favourite Horsemen, and one of, if not the most underrated wrestlers of the 80's. Having him at Spears mouthpiece is a perfect choice. Spears' promo was pretty good, I guess. More excited about him forming a group called "INNER CIRCLE"
> 
> Hangman's promo was pretty good, but I'm still not seeing it. He's a pretty good wrestler and talker, but making him the top face this soon in the game feels like a bad idea imo. He needs more time to grow. Also, the match with Cool Dad is going to be horrible.
> 
> On another note: THE AEW CONTOL CENTRE IS HERE. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" /> Kick Marvez and Jr off the booth, and put Tony with Ex, and watch the magic happen.


 hangman isnt gonna be their top face. He is getting the rub against y2j. He easnt sven the first choice to fight for the title, he was supposed to lose against pac. The face of the company have been said to be Kenny omega several time by both Cody and Jericho.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait a minute - I just learned Cody owns the rights to ‘The Four Horsemen’!
> Edit: Seems like Conrad and Arn filed the TMs
> 
> Is that true? Could Sean cut a promo on tv the first night where he says... there were 5 in my in inner circle.... but, now there’s only..... four





MoxleyMoxx said:


> Tully was a nice surprise. I don't know what kinda shape he's in nowadays but wonder if they'll bring in Magnum to be in Cody's corner? :hmmm


I need confirmation on this. Does Cody really own the Four Horsemen trademark?

Also, I did think that Spears was allegedly alluding to a future faction. "Inner Circle" would be a nice name to that faction as a new modern version of the Four Horsemen. You already have an original member in Tully Blanchard. I assume he'll assume the J.J. Dillion role. That's two, who would be the other three to fill the role?

As long as they can book it correctly, I don't mind a faction being a focal point of the show. You can build strong babyfaces going against a potential faction led by Spears and Tully.


----------



## LongPig666

Just watched "The Road to All Out - Episode 01".

Really good watch, great context, production and promo's.


Shawn Spears:"there's certain things you dont say, say publicly, you dont call a woman a 'C' word, you dont tell children that Santa Clause isn't real."

PAC: 'Hold me beer, I got this'


----------



## RiverFenix

Shawn Spears being in a new Four Horsemen group, let alone it's leader, would be sacrilege. That would hurt Spears I think in the eyes of the same fans AEW would be trying to reach out to by using the Horsemen name. 

Conrad trademarked Four Horsemen for Starrcast purposes.


----------



## patpat

I dont think people are that closed minded, if it's well done people will buy it. Not everyone look at this dude and go "rehhh tye dillinger"


----------



## ripcitydisciple

What a kick square in the balls of Vince and Creative if AEW were to make Shawn Spears into a major star. The whole presentation of the interview was perfect. Every word Spears said was measured and deliberate. Cerebral. Cold even. A guy who knew that he was the one who was in the right and that it was Cody who betrayed HIM, not the other way around. Then the cherry on top of the cake was Spears quoting that the biggest battles were not won with the biggest weapons or strongest warriors but with the greatest minds and Tully Blanchard then comes out, whispering in Shawn's ear and ends the interview with JR dumbfound.

It was brilliant.


----------



## NascarStan

That Spears promo is exhibit A of how not having 50 writers and giving the talent the space to develop and grow into their character actually works.

Spears in the interview cut the best promo of his career and he didn't need writers to do it and the best part the more time he gets he will get better.

Don't think he is a face of the company guy but definitely a quality upper missed talent that can be put in main event posisions, ironically enough like Tully in JCP


----------



## RapShepard

WINNING said:


> I know, damn AEW for doing the right thing and letting MJF develop his footing at the second tier since he isn't a proven draw yet to where his road to the AEW World title down the road in the next year or so means more than randomly thrusting him to the main event picture, threatening the potential of him being overexposed and overrated.
> 
> Yeah, let's do it the WWE way. The superstars they have made for a decade clearly prove this. :mj


While Nwo is overreacting if Page is good enough to get a world title match out the gate and Shawn Spears is getting a big match it's weird to act like MJF is too unproven to get a big match so early or that they aren't above hot shotting somebody


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> WINNING said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, damn AEW for doing the right thing and letting MJF develop his footing at the second tier since he isn't a proven draw yet to where his road to the AEW World title down the road in the next year or so means more than randomly thrusting him to the main event picture, threatening the potential of him being overexposed and overrated.
> 
> Yeah, let's do it the WWE way. The superstars they have made for a decade clearly prove this. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/0422WLX.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> While Nwo is overreacting if Page is good enough to get a world title match out the gate and Shawn Spears is getting a big match it's weird to act like MJF is too unproven to get a big match so early or that they aren't above hot shotting somebody
Click to expand...

 that's the thing , page isnt there yet
That's the reason he wasnt the first hand choice and only got put there because Pac pulled off.
Also it's obvious to anyone with a brain they have very long term and great project for mjf just by seeing the little clues of his future storylines.


----------



## AEWMoxley

WINNING said:


> I know, damn AEW for doing the right thing and letting MJF develop his footing at the second tier since he isn't a proven draw yet to where his road to the AEW World title down the road in the next year or so means more than randomly thrusting him to the main event picture, threatening the potential of him being overexposed and overrated.
> 
> Yeah, let's do it the WWE way. The superstars they have made for a decade clearly prove this. :mj


To be fair, Spears isn't a proven draw either, and MJF at 23 is clearly already much better than he is, but Spears is still getting a fairly high profile match at All Out.

I agree that that MJF is guaranteed to be a main eventer at some point, but no one is saying to put the title on him right away. Jericho will hold the belt for a while. But MJF should be the #2 heel in the company behind him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I didn't say Spears was a draw. 

All I stated was that MJF is in the right position right now to where a year or two down the line, he can be a bigger star that can potentially draw as a World champion rather than rocket blast him to the main event scene where he's not ready and you overexpose him to where his potential eventually gets wasted.


----------



## Jman55

AEWMoxley said:


> To be fair, Spears isn't a proven draw either, and MJF at 23 is clearly already much better than he is, but Spears is still getting a fairly high profile match at All Out.
> 
> I agree that that MJF is guaranteed to be a main eventer at some point, but no one is saying to put the title on him right away. Jericho will hold the belt for a while. But MJF should be the #2 heel in the company behind him.


But your post contains why they don't rush with him. He's 23. Barring tragedy he's got years upon years ahead of him wheras Spears is 38. If they want anything out of him his credibility needs to be built immediately otherwise why bother hiring him at all. Hence why Spears got an immediate shot in the arm wheras they are taking the patient approach with MJF. One is a future cornerstone if he develops right the other is potentially useful but doesn't have long enough to be patient with so they need to give him his shot to prove said usefulness immediately.


----------



## AEWMoxley

WINNING said:


> I didn't say Spears was a draw.
> 
> All I stated was that MJF is in the right position right now to where a year or two down the line, he can be a bigger star that can potentially draw as a World champion rather than rocket blast him to the main event scene where he's not ready and you overexpose him to where his potential eventually gets wasted.


I don't get where this notion that he's not ready for the main event scene comes from. At 23, he's already better than most 10 year veterans. The kind of charisma and ability to cut a promo he has is beyond that of virtually every top guy in most other promotions (including WWE.) If Spears can get to the spot where he is, then MJF certainly can. He's much better than Spears, irrespective of the age difference.



Jman55 said:


> But your post contains why they don't rush with him. He's 23. Barring tragedy he's got years upon years ahead of him wheras Spears is 38. If they want anything out of him his credibility needs to be built immediately otherwise why bother hiring him at all. Hence why Spears got an immediate shot in the arm wheras they are taking the patient approach with MJF. One is a future cornerstone if he develops right the other is potentially useful but doesn't have long enough to be patient with so they need to give him his shot to prove said usefulness immediately.


I agree that he has years upon years left. He does. But the company may or may not. They need to showcase their best guys right out of the gate.


----------



## Jman55

AEWMoxley said:


> I agree that he has years upon years left. He does. But the company may or may not. They need to showcase their best guys right out of the gate.


They are though. MJF has had a couple of times to show off his main talent in his promo skills including at a major moment when they first unveiled the belt and has been in fairly high profile matches even if he wasn't 100% the main focus of them he played a major part in the story of all 3 he had (Was the major slimy heel of the battle royal and made the final 2 from the start of it, similarly with the fatal 4 way at Fyter Fest particularly antagonising hangman setting up a future feud and wasn't pinned to keep his credibility and his constant miscommunications with Spears were a big part of the match at FFTF)

However he doesn't need to be a main guy yet cause if they do succeed and stick around and he had the rocket strapped to him causing him to be overexposed then chances are him being a future cornerstone like they probably want from him are out the window. For now he needs to be a major presence in the upper midcard that is the best spot for him currently as it's the spot to develop both his talents (just cause he is great now doesn't mean he can't get better he's still young) and his presence with the fans while the Elite Jericho and Moxley carry the company early on.

Spears is in a slightly higher spot similarly to why Jericho will likely become the first champion. Get as much out of them as you can while you still are able to get anything at all.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Jman55 said:


> They are though. MJF has had a couple of times to show off his main talent in his promo skills including at a major moment when they first unveiled the belt and has been in fairly high profile matches even if he wasn't 100% the main focus of them he played a major part in the story of all 3 he had (Was the major slimy heel of the battle royal and made the final 2 from the start of it, similarly with the fatal 4 way at Fyter Fest particularly antagonising hangman setting up a future feud and wasn't pinned to keep his credibility and his constant miscommunications with Spears were a big part of the match at FFTF)
> 
> However he doesn't need to be a main guy yet cause if they do succeed and stick around and he had the rocket strapped to him causing him to be overexposed then chances are him being a future cornerstone like they probably want from him are out the window. For now he needs to be a major presence in the upper midcard that is the best spot for him currently as it's the spot to develop both his talents (just cause he is great now doesn't mean he can't get better he's still young) and his presence with the fans while the Elite Jericho and Moxley carry the company early on.
> 
> Spears is in a slightly higher spot similarly to why Jericho will likely become the first champion. Get as much out of them as you can while you still are able to get anything at all.


Jericho is one thing, because he's a legitimate star. Spears isn't. I question how much you can get out of him. If the company is able to get anything significant out of him financially, I will tip my hat to them, because that would make them miracle workers and would cement them as wrestling gods. But again, I seriously doubt that _anyone_ can get much out of him.

MJF is basically using the Floyd Mayweather gimmick where he's such a massive dick that people will pay money to see him lose. In order for this to draw money, you need to let him accumulate singles wins. Every time he wins, people will become more enraged, and will flock to his next match because they'll be hoping the next time will finally be the time he loses. He currently has no singles wins in AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've said it before, whenever AEW introduces a mid card title, MJF HAS to be the 1st Champion. That title needs to be the MJF Title.

To me the best way I can say it is that MJF needs to be a foundational piece of this new company. That doesn't mean push him to the top immediately. That means make him a key part of your long term plans. He needs to be their first mid card champion and have a good long reign with it. Make him your first every Triple Crown winner. Feature him consistently. Build him to be a World Champion.

They found a guy in MJF who really no one knew about a year ago and now people are calling him the biggest heel in wrestling. And he's like 22 or 23. So to me, plan long term for him and position him in a way that when contract time comes up he doesn't even think about going to the other company.


----------



## RiverFenix

Can MJF work in-ring? He's only been in multi-man matches afterall - is that to hide in-ring deficiencies?


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> that's the thing , page isnt there yet
> That's the reason he wasnt the first hand choice and only got put there because Pac pulled off.
> Also it's obvious to anyone with a brain they have very long term and great project for mjf just by seeing the little clues of his future storylines.


Yeah they definitely have obvious plans for him which is why NWO is overreacting.

But I still think it would've made more sense to just pivot to Omega vs Moxley. Just imagine the hype for the buy-in show when Moxley comes out as the Joker and wrecks havoc. You could even still have him show up at the end to beat up Jericho and Omega.


----------



## AEWMoxley

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they definitely have obvious plans for him which is why NWO is overreacting.
> 
> But I still think it would've made more sense to just pivot to Omega vs Moxley. Just imagine the hype for the buy-in show when Moxley comes out as the Joker and wrecks havoc. You could even still have him show up at the end to beat up Jericho and Omega.


Jericho is the right choice for first champion. I've got no problem with that. Moxley can win it from him later on, but I think Jericho will get a fairly long reign.


----------



## RapShepard

AEWMoxley said:


> Jericho is the right choice for first champion. I've got no problem with that. Moxley can win it from him later on, but I think Jericho will get a fairly long reign.


I totally disagree with you. Its not that Jericho doesn't have a lot of value. I just don't think the first image you want is old man champion. If I'm a first time wrestling fan I don't think that makes me stop. If I'm a fan that got tired of WWE not pushing old stars over new ones I don't think it makes me stops. Nor do I think it's going to entice old fans that truly left wrestling when WCW died to come back in. 

To me first champ should've been Omega, Cody, then further down Moxley. Omega because he's one the best wrestlers in the world. Moxley because you can boast how top young WWE guys are fleeing to AEW. Cody because he's still wrestling young and you can play up his 2nd generation status. Jericho just screams "well I guess he's the most well known by default".


----------



## AEWMoxley

RapShepard said:


> I totally disagree with you. Its not that Jericho doesn't have a lot of value. I just don't think the first image you want is old man champion. If I'm a first time wrestling fan I don't think that makes me stop. If I'm a fan that got tired of WWE not pushing old stars over new ones I don't think it makes me stops. Nor do I think it's going to entice old fans that truly left wrestling when WCW died to come back in.
> 
> To me first champ should've been Omega, Cody, then further down Moxley. Omega because he's one the best wrestlers in the world. Moxley because you can boast how top young WWE guys are fleeing to AEW. Cody because he's still wrestling young and you can play up his 2nd generation status. Jericho just screams "well I guess he's the most well known by default".


From a business standpoint, Jericho is 100% the right move. When they go to TNT, they need someone with a big following to draw in lapsed and casual fans. Jericho won world titles and main evented WM during the most watched era of wrestling. He's still a great promo and an entertaining character.

Moxley is the right choice to be the next champion, because at the peak of his popularity in WWE (2014-2015, before they completely ruined him) he was one of the most over guys on the roster, and he generated more money than any full-timer other than Reigns back when 4 million people were still watching RAW. Not to mention that he's become the hottest act in wrestling since leaving WWE.

Omega and the rest of the Elite still have to be built up in North America (and in most places outside of Japan.) They won't draw in any casual viewers right now.

Jericho and Moxley have to carry the company for now.


----------



## Bosnian21

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Can MJF work in-ring? He's only been in multi-man matches afterall - is that to hide in-ring deficiencies?


He’s fairly average in-ring and he wrestles a slow, old school style similar to Cody. But he is only 23, he has plenty of time to develop in ring.


----------



## Jman55

AEWMoxley said:


> Jericho is one thing, because he's a legitimate star. Spears isn't. I question how much you can get out of him. If the company is able to get anything significant out of him financially, I will tip my hat to them, because that would make them miracle workers and would cement them as wrestling gods. But again, I seriously doubt that _anyone_ can get much out of him.
> 
> MJF is basically using the Floyd Mayweather gimmick where he's such a massive dick that people will pay money to see him lose. In order for this to draw money, you need to let him accumulate singles wins. Every time he wins, people will become more enraged, and will flock to his next match because they'll be hoping the next time will finally be the time he loses. He currently has no singles wins in AEW.


This is also a fair point but due to Spear's lack of time they need to give him the chance to prove he can provide something for the company much quicker. If he fails then he fails but with his age they need to test the waters with him immediately.

Also you do have a fair point that it is a bit weird MJF didn't get a featured singles match yet obviously that's trickier for the 2 big shows so him being in multi man matches there makes sense just semi surprised he didn't get one at Fyter or FFTF but this is a fear you can hopefully not need once TV gets into the picture as that should hopefully allow him to get more of those wins that a guy like him does need.

Seems like this is probably an agree to disagree type of debate cause I do get the skepticism but the thing is MJF needs to be a big deal but not quite main event at this current moment. As long as AEW book their midcard properly unlike WWE then MJF not being main event right this minute wont matter cause he will still be an important talent and if they keep themselves afloat will end up at the main event in due time.


----------



## jeffatron

Loved the Spears interview, Tully as a manager for him is grand! 

And ya people to chill the fuck out on MJF and learn some fkin patience. He's going to get his push, there's not a fucking doubt about it at all. Just enjoy what he's doing now, he's always featured in one way or the other. Once they have more titles and a weekly show, I guarantee you he will be a main piece every week no matter where on the card he is.


----------



## RiverFenix

Old Man Jericho as champion will probably wrestle 3-4 times before dropping the title. He's going to get it because he's a huge name brand. He beat The Rock and Austin on the same night to be the first undisputed champion. He's been wrestling on national television for near 25 years now. He's the guy you want doing the main stream press work. 

I expect he loses the title next May-June. AEW is going to treat their World Title as prestigious, so it won't be defended on television and Jericho will only be on Dynamite on occasion when they have a good reason for it. So he'll be a special event. Defeat Page to be the inaugural title holder, defend against Cody Rhodes in December and retain, defend against Moxley in early March and retain. At Double or Nothing II have Omega vs Jericho III for the championship and Omega goes over.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the thing , page isnt there yet
> That's the reason he wasnt the first hand choice and only got put there because Pac pulled off.
> Also it's obvious to anyone with a brain they have very long term and great project for mjf just by seeing the little clues of his future storylines.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they definitely have obvious plans for him which is why NWO is overreacting.
> 
> But I still think it would've made more sense to just pivot to Omega vs Moxley. Just imagine the hype for the buy-in show when Moxley comes out as the Joker and wrecks havoc. You could even still have him show up at the end to beat up Jericho and Omega.
Click to expand...

 Mosley was too important to be in the preshow , I get your point but the ending segment of the show with him had such an impact and was so memorable they had to do it. But omega and Moxley trying to get to jericho's title on tv whe hangman goes on a rivalry with mjf ( who blame him for wasting the opportunity wouldnt be bad) 
But yeah your idea us very hype too


----------



## jeffatron

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Old Man Jericho as champion will probably wrestle 3-4 times before dropping the title. He's going to get it because he's a huge name brand. He beat The Rock and Austin on the same night to be the first undisputed champion. He's been wrestling on national television for near 25 years now. He's the guy you want doing the main stream press work.
> 
> I expect he loses the title next May-June. AEW is going to treat their World Title as prestigious, so it won't be defended on television and Jericho will only be on Dynamite on occasion when they have a good reason for it. So he'll be a special event. Defeat Page to be the inaugural title holder, defend against Cody Rhodes in December and retain, defend against Moxley in early March and retain. At Double or Nothing II have Omega vs Jericho III for the championship and Omega goes over.


He may lose it to Mox but I agree with this general timeline and would be fine with it. This is the right way to book your champ. Just have him show up on tv to talk shit and beat ppl up or via satellite. 

Just dont Lesnar him


----------



## RapShepard

AEWMoxley said:


> From a business standpoint, Jericho is 100% the right move. When they go to TNT, they need someone with a big following to draw in lapsed and casual fans. Jericho won world titles and main evented WM during the most watched era of wrestling. He's still a great promo and an entertaining character.
> 
> Moxley is the right choice to be the next champion, because at the peak of his popularity in WWE (2014-2015, before they completely ruined him) he was one of the most over guys on the roster, and he generated more money than any full-timer other than Reigns back when 4 million people were still watching RAW. Not to mention that he's become the hottest act in wrestling since leaving WWE.
> 
> Omega and the rest of the Elite still have to be built up in North America (and in most places outside of Japan.) They won't draw in any casual viewers right now.
> 
> Jericho and Moxley have to carry the company for now.


I just don't think Jericho is that level of draw to where he has to be first champ. I think he'd be just as useful in a secondary main eventer role.

But him or Page being first champ won't stop me from enjoying the company. It's just I think they should've went another route


----------



## AEWMoxley

RapShepard said:


> I just don't think Jericho is that level of draw to where he has to be first champ. I think he'd be just as useful in a secondary main eventer role.
> 
> But him or Page being first champ won't stop me from enjoying the company. It's just I think they should've went another route


He is. People have trouble seeing Jericho as a legitimate star because he was basically a comedy jobber towards the end of his last WWE run, but he's still very much a draw. We're not talking The Rock or Austin level mega draw, but as far as wrestling in 2019, he's one of the bigger stars in the business. It's why TNT reportedly wants him as the champion when they debut on TV.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151922372196392960
Would Conrad book him without speaking with Khan and EVP's first? Could Punk appear at Starrcast and not at All Out?


----------



## RapShepard

AEWMoxley said:


> He is. People have trouble seeing Jericho as a legitimate star because he was basically a comedy jobber towards the end of his last WWE run, but he's still very much a draw. We're not talking The Rock or Austin level mega draw, but as far as wrestling in 2019, he's one of the bigger stars in the business. It's why TNT reportedly wants him as the champion when they debut on TV.


I just doubt it, I could be wrong. But until him or Page have a fantastic reign I'm going to stick with Omega probably should've been first.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"Punk has been tweeting more about wrestling these past three months than he ever did in the five years since leaving WWE"

"Starrcast III is in Chicago, the weekend of AEW All Out"

"Punk is doing a one on one interview the night before All Out"

Where there is smoke, there is fire...


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> AEWMoxley said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is. People have trouble seeing Jericho as a legitimate star because he was basically a comedy jobber towards the end of his last WWE run, but he's still very much a draw. We're not talking The Rock or Austin level mega draw, but as far as wrestling in 2019, he's one of the bigger stars in the business. It's why TNT reportedly wants him as the champion when they debut on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> I just doubt it, I could be wrong. But until him or Page have a fantastic reign I'm going to stick with Omega probably should've been first.
Click to expand...

 he literally made njpw's numbers explode just by appearing at one of their shows. He is a legitimate big draw , its difficult to see when you have his wwe version in head but outside that bubble he is a very big deal.


----------



## NXT Only

AEW should realize there’s going to be someone who shits on anything they do. They should just keep building these storylines up because they’ve been doing a good job with their booking.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'd book Jericho over Page. At then end when Jericho celebrates have CM Punk come out say I'll see you on TNT and you can Thank Me.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> he literally made njpw's numbers explode just by appearing at one of their shows. He is a legitimate big draw , its difficult to see when you have his wwe version in head but outside that bubble he is a very big deal.


But NJPW World still had less than 100k subscribers when he came.

None of his videos with AEW have even hit a million on YouTube last I checked. 

It's not that I don't think he has some name value and shit like that. But for his level of draw, its not something that makes me go "well I get why old man Jericho is champ". If he had helped NJPW world break the 100k mark or was doing a few million more views on his videos I'd dislike it still but get it. Add in being over that era it's just a recipe for "nah I'm not feeling this" for me.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> I'd book Jericho over Page. At then end when Jericho celebrates have CM Punk come out say I'll see you on TNT and you can Thank Me.


 the internet wouldnt be able to handle this shit


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151922372196392960
> Would Conrad book him without speaking with Khan and EVP's first? Could Punk appear at Starrcast and not at All Out?


Good Question..

The question of the day. 

Well here's hoping we learn more in coming days or weeks. Again, I would thought the company, if they signed Punk, keep him away til the PPV. Maybe hes only doing a signing at this show and that's it which would leave a sour taste in the fans being teased. Or maybe it's to throw people off that hes not coming but he is. Either way it is generating BUZZ.



patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd book Jericho over Page. At then end when Jericho celebrates have CM Punk come out say I'll see you on TNT and you can Thank Me.
> 
> 
> 
> the internet wouldnt be able to handle this shit
Click to expand...

The entire Internet will explode, So would this forum
:bow


----------



## AEWMoxley

Chan Hung said:


> I'd book Jericho over Page. At then end when Jericho celebrates have CM Punk come out say I'll see you on TNT and you can Thank Me.


We're getting way ahead of ourselves, but _if_ Punk has indeed signed with AEW, this is how I'd bring him in, too.


----------



## JAROTO

I dare to say it's almost a sure bet AEW signed him. The crowd at All Out will expect him to be there. No doubt there will be CM Punk chants. And its his hometown. It would be a let down if he isn't there.

I must say I dislike CM Punk, but suddenly I really got excited with this announcement. It would be awesome to have him back.


----------



## NXT Only

AEW won’t ruin the Punk surprise but naturally to sell more PPVs they need some sort of buzz or smoke to entice fans on the fence.

This makes sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I would love to see what a lot of peeps on this forum say when they put MJF opposite Punk

If that is what they saved MJF for - i’ll laugh with glee 

People saying he should’ve worked Cody

We all know MJF will come out to CoP to mega heat   

(i hope!)

Edit: they’re using CoP in the promo video - I don’t think Starrcast has that sort of licensing money


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151923037400436737


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I would love to see what a lot of peeps on this forum say when they put MJF opposite Punk
> 
> If that is what they saved MJF for - i’ll laugh with glee
> 
> People saying he should’ve worked Cody
> 
> We all know MJF will come out to CoP to mega heat <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> (i hope!)


I hope at All Out he does that!!! Can you imagine the heat!!


----------



## TripleG

Think they'll do Kong Vs. Kong? 

Or at least a tag match with Awesome Kong and Aja Kong as the heavies for their teams?


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I would love to see what a lot of peeps on this forum say when they put MJF opposite Punk
> 
> If that is what they saved MJF for - i’ll laugh with glee
> 
> People saying he should’ve worked Cody
> 
> We all know MJF will come out to CoP to mega heat <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> (i hope!)
> 
> Edit: they’re using CoP in the promo video - I don’t think Starrcast has that sort of licensing money
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151923037400436737


Good Catch!
Indeed they would have issues $$-wise if they used that song without permission.
The video also may be a preview of his entrance for AEW lol


----------



## RapShepard

TripleG said:


> Think they'll do Kong Vs. Kong?
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least a tag match with Awesome Kong and Aja Kong as the heavies for their teams?


They should just say fuck it throw them in a cage and let them go 10-12 minutes. The poster alone for them could be amazing

Punk being signed is a huge win if they did it. But as of now he's still under contract to UFC so idk hard to buy the hype. Someone like Ariel Helwani (MMA Meltzer and a huge wrestling fan) would've already spoiled CM Punk being released.


----------



## V-Trigger

NXT Only said:


> AEW should realize there’s going to be someone who shits on anything they do. They should just keep building these storylines up because they’ve been doing a good job with their booking.


Nobody takes the geeks that complain about everything seriously. There are legit issues with the company but most of the outrage comes from WWE marks that want a WWE Lite company.


----------



## RiverFenix

I believe I read Aja had knee surgery scheduled right after her appearance at FftF. Maybe it was just a clean-up and she could be ready enough for a tag match. 

(Aja making the save was funny given it means she was hanging around back in her face paint and gear. I guess they could say she was there for promotional photos and the like or a fan signing or something)


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Chan Hung said:


> Good Question..
> 
> The question of the day.
> 
> Well here's hoping we learn more in coming days or weeks. Again, I would thought the company, if they signed Punk, keep him away til the PPV. Maybe hes only doing a signing at this show and that's it which would leave a sour taste in the fans being teased. Or maybe it's to throw people off that hes not coming but he is. Either way it is generating BUZZ.


Especially because that worked so well with Moxley back in May.


----------



## ceeder

TripleG said:


> Think they'll do Kong Vs. Kong?
> 
> Or at least a tag match with Awesome Kong and Aja Kong as the heavies for their teams?


Probably going to be Brandi/Awesome vs. Allie/Aja... with Brandi getting the win.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ever since DON I've said that I think Punk will debut at All Out. Honestly don't know if him showing up at Starrcast is a positive or negative to that theory. Either way, hell a coup for Starrcast.


----------



## RiverFenix

If Punk comes back, he needs to be of the right mind-set. He's a pretty negative dude afterall. 

Truth be told I was over the idea of him coming in and excited about the All Out card as it is coming together. Omega vs Moxley, Page vs Jericho for the World Title, Penta/Fenix vs Bucks, Rhodes vs Spears w/Blanchard, Dark Order vs Best Friends... Punk's "will he or won't he" act will just overshadow all of that. It had died down since the initial Chicago announcement and what could be. The card was standing on it's own, sold out on it's own merits. 

He also hasn't wrestled in years and is a lot older - is he worth the money after the initial hype? Maybe that would be all they bring him in for and that would be enough. A short run would probably be for the best for all involved. Just give me Punk vs Omega in a program and maybe Penta vs Punk on television out of it. 

I guess the "will he or won't he" is for PPV buys - which of course is very important. Announcing him at Starrcast obviously meant to put him back front and center in the minds of fans. Hopefully it's not a necessary business decision based on falling view numbers/attendance from DoN to Fyter to FftF.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's funny. I'm cynical to the point of Punker ever returning to wrestling until I see it, that it is irrelevant even if he does join AEW here. All I should acknowledge is that he's gonna be at Starrcast, which is all we know and is confirmed + that alone in of itself is very awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Punk comes back, he needs to be of the right mind-set. He's a pretty negative dude afterall.
> 
> Truth be told I was over the idea of him coming in and excited about the All Out card as it is coming together. Omega vs Moxley, Page vs Jericho for the World Title, Penta/Fenix vs Bucks, Rhodes vs Spears w/Blanchard, Dark Order vs Best Friends... Punk's "will he or won't he" act will just overshadow all of that. It had died down since the initial Chicago announcement and what could be. The card was standing on it's own, sold out on it's own merits.
> 
> He also hasn't wrestled in years and is a lot older - is he worth the money after the initial hype? Maybe that would be all they bring him in for and that would be enough. A short run would probably be for the best for all involved. Just give me Punk vs Omega in a program and maybe Penta vs Punk on television out of it.
> 
> I guess the "will he or won't he" is for PPV buys - which of course is very important. Announcing him at Starrcast obviously meant to put him back front and center in the minds of fans. Hopefully it's not a necessary business decision based on falling view numbers/attendance from DoN to Fyter to FftF.


Very nice read. Enjoyed this post. I agree, it was a nice marketing move to put Punk out there. I highly doubt they would have risked the initial tease and let down if he doesnt show. I agree the Punk stuff was pretty calm and NOW its definitely picked up!!!


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Punk comes back, he needs to be of the right mind-set. He's a pretty negative dude afterall.
> 
> Truth be told I was over the idea of him coming in and excited about the All Out card as it is coming together. Omega vs Moxley, Page vs Jericho for the World Title, Penta/Fenix vs Bucks, Rhodes vs Spears w/Blanchard, Dark Order vs Best Friends... Punk's "will he or won't he" act will just overshadow all of that. It had died down since the initial Chicago announcement and what could be. The card was standing on it's own, sold out on it's own merits.
> 
> He also hasn't wrestled in years and is a lot older - is he worth the money after the initial hype? Maybe that would be all they bring him in for and that would be enough. A short run would probably be for the best for all involved. Just give me Punk vs Omega in a program and maybe Penta vs Punk on television out of it.
> 
> I guess the "will he or won't he" is for PPV buys - which of course is very important. Announcing him at Starrcast obviously meant to put him back front and center in the minds of fans. Hopefully it's not a necessary business decision based on falling view numbers/attendance from DoN to Fyter to FftF.


I don't think the "will he or won't he" for Moxley overshadowed anything on DoN.


----------



## shandcraig

Wait so Tony is working for AEW now ? And i wonder if he will join JR on the announce team or stay in a behind the scenes announce guy

Lol at Adam page saying sep the 1st but easy mistake as that was the date of last years event


----------



## Obfuscation

He's probably around to do a role like this, and this alone. Similar to how he's appeared on AEW videos before, and now has finally done something "official" for the company; while the announcing is all but set. (regardless of the opinions on the trio)


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Wait so Tony is working for AEW now ? And i wonder if he will join JR on the announce team or stay in a behind the scenes announce guy
> 
> Lol at Adam page saying sep the 1st but easy mistake as that was the date of last years event


At first I thought what you thought but he said September 1st something to do with hoping he has a title In His Hands which is the day after the Pay-Per-View


----------



## shandcraig

Oh thanks for pointing that out. And now it makes sense!


----------



## FROSTY

Donnie said:


> TULLY FUCKING BLANCHARD :cozy :rusevyes
> 
> My favourite Horsemen, and one of, if not the most underrated wrestlers of the 80's. Having him at Spears mouthpiece is a perfect choice. Spears' promo was pretty good, I guess. More excited about him forming a group called "INNER CIRCLE"
> 
> Hangman's promo was pretty good, but I'm still not seeing it. He's a pretty good wrestler and talker, but making him the top face this soon in the game feels like a bad idea imo. He needs more time to grow. Also, the match with Cool Dad is going to be horrible.
> 
> On another note: THE AEW CONTOL CENTRE IS HERE. :banderas Kick Marvez and Jr off the booth, and put Tony with Ex, and watch the magic happen.


:yes :yes :yes :yes

I hope Magnum backs Cody at All Out, I think Nick will at some point turn heel on Matt, I have no idea if Punk will be at All Out and I don't give a fuck etc.


----------



## EMGESP

Why isn't there a thread about CM Punk being at Starrcast? I would think that would be quite a hot topic.


----------



## NXT Only

Chan Hung said:


> I hope at All Out he does that!!! Can you imagine the heat!!


I would be crazy but the thing with AEW is they haven’t really don’t cheap heat tactics and there’s no incentive to MJF doing that. 

It would set up a MJF/Punk feud but do you wanna feed MJF to Punk or have Punk lose his first feud back in the business


----------



## Hangman

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't think the "will he or won't he" for Moxley overshadowed anything on DoN.


DoN was a real treat as it was. Moxley showing up was icing on top.


----------



## RiverFenix

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't think the "will he or won't he" for Moxley overshadowed anything on DoN.


Not to disparage Moxley in any way, but Punk is a whole other level (or two) with die hard fan following.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mox showing up at the end of DON took an 8/10 to a 9/10 show.

Without him the mindset is "that was a great show and I'm excited for AEW." With him the mindset is "game on mother fuckers!"

That's how I see it anyways.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Mox showing up at the end of DON took an 8/10 to a 9/10 show.
> 
> Without him the mindset is "that was a great show and I'm excited for AEW." With him the mindset is "game on mother fuckers!"
> 
> That's how I see it anyways.


This exactly - 8/10 for me, but 9/10 with Mox showing up

That’s what i actually wrote in the DoN thread


----------



## Jeripunk99

Anybody check out what the ticket prices are going for All Out?


----------



## Chan Hung

Jeripunk99 said:


> Anybody check out what the ticket prices are going for All Out?


Aren't they Sold Out?


----------



## Aedubya

*ALL OUT card prediction thread*

As of 19th July the official card is:

Jericho v Page
Moxley v Omega
Bucks v Lucha Bros
Cody v Shawn Spears
Best friends v Dark Order

My predicted remaining card & pre show (all in order) is

Jimmy Havoc v Darby Allin
Britt v Bea v Kylie v Allie
MJF v Brandon Cutler

Pre show
CIMA v Guevara 
SCU v Jungle Boy/Lucha/Stunt
---------

PAC will debut and interfere in a match (one of the top 2, hopefully the omega v mox one as the main event is too obvious)
Bordeaux will debut in the ladies match screwing over someone


----------



## ceeder

*Re: ALL OUT card prediction thread*

Brandi/Awesome vs. Allie/Aja is almost a guarantee and Brandi won’t be on the pre-show.

Also, if CIMA is going to be wasted on the pre-show, don’t even bother booking him.


----------



## Aedubya

Aja is injured dude


----------



## CRCC

The card looks pretty good already. I'm expecting their best show so far, with ou without Punk.

Let's hope they build this PPV as well as they did DoN.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: ALL OUT card prediction thread*



Aedubya said:


> Aja is injured dude


Well, that makes me sad.

Throw Brandi in there somewhere, though.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152187705700343808
Mox has started using the Regal Knee Trembler in his NJPW matches. I hope be brings it out against Omega too.

Would make for a nice little story within the match. V-Trigger vs. The Knee Trembler.


----------



## Aedubya

Brandi will obviously be there for the womans match onlooking, screwing over Allie probably


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152187705700343808
> Mox has started using the Regal Knee Trembler in his NJPW matches. I hope be brings it out against Omega too.
> 
> Would make for a nice little story within the match. V-Trigger vs. The Knee Trembler.


Seems to be copying the recent Masvidal/Askren UFC fight with that spot.

Edit - For reference -


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: ALL OUT card prediction thread*



Aedubya said:


> Aja is injured dude


Aja had surgery on her knee the day after FftF. I'm sure they knew about it. With them still going with the storyline instead of substituting someone else makes me think she will be fine to go at All Out.


----------



## JeSeGaN

*Re: ALL OUT card prediction thread*

Hoping Yuka will get some sort of showing.


----------



## IronMan8

Which match does CM Punk interrupt?


----------



## taker1986

*Re: ALL OUT card prediction thread*

I can't wait for this PPV. The Moxley/Omega and the ladder match alone is worth taking my money.

MJF will likely have a match, plus 1 or maybe 2 womens matches. Jungle Boy/Lucha also need to be on the show.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

I'm a Hangman fan myself but I have to say, this Jericho feud (if you can even call it that) is easily the weakest part of the entire All Out booking. It doesn't even feel like it's for their main title. While Mox vs. Omega and Cody vs. Spears are built up as the high profile matches, this feels midcard at best.


----------



## TD Stinger

Between the spot fest match that will be the Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers, the match that will probably have a bunch of gimmicks in Cody vs. Spears, and the dream match of Omega vs. Mox, Hangman and Jericho are going to have their work cut out for them if they're the main event at the end of the night.


----------



## Donnie

Got a feeling CODY vs Spears will be a Cage match. Spears will win to continue the feud. Also, predicting Darby will attack Spears after or during the match. 

Bucks/LB's is either going to rule, or be awful, no in-betweens.

Jericho/Hangy will suck, and Cool Dad winning is going to ruin my day :mj2 

Hopefully Yuka shows up again and starts her climb to the AEW Women's championship. :yoda

I highly doubt Punker shows up, but I'm here if he does :cozy


----------



## ceeder

Heard a rumor that Dustin vs. CIMA might happen. 

Candidate for MOTN if it happens.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Dustin/CIMA sounds out there. I haven't heard even rumors of that.


----------



## AEWMoxley

First time I've seen betting odds for an AEW event.

From BetOnline:



> Chris Jericho -200 (1/2)
> Hangman Page +150 (3/2)
> 
> Kenny Omega +120 (6/5)
> Jon Moxley -160 (5/8)
> 
> Cody Rhodes -180 (5/9)
> Shawn Spears +140 (7/5)
> 
> The Best Friends +150 (3/2)
> The Dark Order -200 (1/2)
> 
> Young Bucks EVEN (1/1)
> Lucha Brothers -140 (5/7)


Although I can't actually find these odds on BetOnline. They were posted here:

https://www.sescoops.com/betting-odds-for-top-matches-at-aew-all-out/

https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/early-betting-odds-for-matches-at-aew-all-out


----------



## RiverFenix

If Lucha Brothers beat The Young Bucks than AEW is officially getting played by AAA.


----------



## MC

In what way? :lol. AAA allowed The Bucks to show up on their show and beat the Lucha Brothers right after the Lucha Brothers beat their top team, Los Mercenarios who was champions for over a year. How is simply returning the favour being played? You do understand how a successful partnership is supposed to work, right?


----------



## Taroostyles

Lucha bros have to go over if they are gonna be legit mainstays. They already lost to the Bucks twice.


----------



## RiverFenix

MC said:


> In what way? :lol. AAA allowed The Bucks to show up on their show and beat the Lucha Brothers right after the Lucha Brothers beat their top team, Los Mercenarios who was champions for over a year. How is simply returning the favour being played? You do understand how a successful partnership is supposed to work, right?


Maybe I'm missing other results but Bucks beat Penta/Fenix on DoN, Lost to them in AAA, beat them at Fyter (along with Kenny), have that return match coming on Aug 3rd where surely AEW side will eat the pin (even if Laredo Kid was brought in to eat it in AEW). Penta/Fenix went over SCU at FFTF. Cody/MJF lose to Daga/Taurus last night. Penta/Fenix challenge Bucks for a Ladder Match at All Out for the AAA titles. As I said IF the retain there it seems one sided. Not to mention celebrating the AAA Tag Titles on the biggest company PPV. 

Cody, Omega, Matt and Nick, MJF will all appear in AAA, AEW has got Penta, Fenix and Laredo Kid.


----------



## patpat

Hummm not really the young bucks and Kenny Won at fyter fest against the lucha bro and laredo kid. No way is AAA playing aew, so far they allowed their toll guys to lose both on AAA shows AND aew shows. Lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Maybe I am misreading AAA's involvement. Are they just supplying the AAA titles and Penta/Fenix are not AAA wrestlers per se?


----------



## Desecrated

Lucha Bros are 100% the first tag team champions. They are beating the Bucks as they've shared spoils in AAA (Bucks won first, Brothers won rematch for belts) and then the Bucks winning in AEW.

I think the odds for Spears & Cody will slowly flip. The winner of this match doesn't matter all that much. Maybe Khan will be thinking that it's important for Cody to get the win for the sake of thinking forward, but there'ls going to be a bloody rematch. Which will either lead to Cody challenging for the belt or accelerating the story with MJF.

Everything else looks about right. Moxley is 100% getting the win, Best Friends are the gatekeepers of the tag division & Hangman going over would do a lot to damage the beat of the drum.


----------



## RiverFenix

patpat said:


> Hummm not really the young bucks and Kenny Won at fyter fest against the lucha bro and laredo kid. No way is AAA playing aew, so far they allowed their toll guys to lose both on AAA shows AND aew shows. Lol


And they will almost certainly get that win back at Triplemania on August 3rd in a match billed AAA vs AEW - Penta/Fenix/Laredo Kid vs Omega/Bucks.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm not really the young bucks and Kenny Won at fyter fest against the lucha bro and laredo kid. No way is AAA playing aew, so far they allowed their toll guys to lose both on AAA shows AND aew shows. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> And they will almost certainly get that win back at Triplemania on August 3rd in a match billed AAA vs AEW - Penta/Fenix/Laredo Kid vs Omega/Bucks.
Click to expand...

 then it'll just be fair. 
I am not worried about the AAA aew thing because AAA isnt an american company and dont really want to so an american expansion yet


----------



## JAROTO

ceeder said:


> Heard a rumor that Dustin vs. CIMA might happen.
> 
> Candidate for MOTN if it happens.


I think Dustin confirmed he won't be at AO. Apparently he has commited to an autograph signing for that day before the ppv was announced.


----------



## PresidentGasman

i think Moxley wins against Omega, as far as the World Title match it could go either way, Jericho could establish a big-name to start the title off while at the same time giving it to Hangman proves they are not going to be reliant on ex-WWE Wrestlers while at the same time establish Hangman as a huge star in the company.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Don't see how AAA is playing AEW here when Bucks won the AAA Tag titles in Mexico and they have lost to the Bucks twice in matches involving them in the first two shows. It's likely they are winning at All Out to solidify their mainstream presence come to the TNT primetime show.

AAA is known for their shady practices, yes, but this isn't one of them right now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

PresidentGasman said:


> i think Moxley wins against Omega, as far as the World Title match it could go either way, Jericho could establish a big-name to start the title off while at the same time giving it to Hangman proves they are not going to be reliant on ex-WWE Wrestlers while at the same time establish Hangman as a huge star in the company.


Jericho has to win. Page is a charisma vacuum who shouldn't be near the world title. Making him champ won't make him a huge star. Jericho tried as hard as he could at FFTF to sell people on Page being a worthy challenger and he couldn't do it. Jericho also brings prestige to the belt by being the first champion.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

PAC is no longer undefeated so you can take a guess at what will go down during Hangman vs. Jericho


----------



## Geeee

Majmo_Mendez said:


> PAC is no longer undefeated so you can take a guess at what will go down during Hangman vs. Jericho


Page has a few irons in the fire. He could:

-Keep feuding with Jericho
-Feud with MJF
-Feud with PAC
-Win the belt and face the winner of Omega/Moxley


----------



## ceeder

They probably can’t have PAC showing up for Page/Jericho and Punk also showing up for Moxley/Kenny. 

Totally down for PAC, though. Punk still seems like a long shot.


----------



## Raye

If I see any of LAX, Punk, or PAC at All Out, I'll be extremely happy.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

ceeder said:


> They probably can’t have PAC showing up for Page/Jericho and Punk also showing up for Moxley/Kenny.
> 
> Totally down for PAC, though. Punk still seems like a long shot.


They seem to be serious about no interventions during matches (Mox had his debut after Jericho pinned Omega, Spears knocked out Cody after the time limit draw) so my guess is that PAC will just jump Page during a backstage segment and he'll destroy his knee. That way they could still have Punk show up during Mox/Omega even though that is just a wishful thinking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well.... Tye and Neville were in NXT together.

Who knows how close they are in an inner circle 

[/fantasy booking]


----------



## AEWMoxley

I dread the day PAC makes his debut. It'll be even worse than Spears, because PAC will probably be instantly inserted into the main event scene, and the guy absolutely sucks. If they go with Page vs PAC for their next world title feud, the people in charge aren't as smart as I've given them credit for. That would be the worst thing they could do heading into their debut on TNT.

If Punk shows up, you almost have to put him into the title picture. Have Jericho win and do Jericho vs Punk at the next PPV. This would be a great feud that would draw some good numbers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jericho and Mox has to win their matches.

If Punk does indeed show up, he's the next challenger starting your TV off. Mox goes into a long feud with Omega. If Punk is a no show, Mox becomes the contender to Jericho.

I just hope they know, they have got to break up their little Elite kliq. With the lack of stars, they have to go into feuds on each other (Cody vs Omega, etc).


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC could be coming in, but he can't interfere in any way in the Jericho vs Page match for the World Title - it would only diminish it to have the first ever champion have to win due to interference. 

I'm for PAC coming in as he's one of the best in-ring in the world, but he'd bland as hell on the mic/character wise and doesn't seem to know it. His heel act can work in AEW to some extent as they don't have many bigger guys, but his King of the CW attitude doesn't sell when he's facing heavyweights and thus can't be the bully. 

But that is almost surely the character he's going to bring in. AEW seems to want to have the wrestlers do their thing and then if AEW feels they have a role for that character they'll bring the wrestler in. AEW doesn't seem to be handing out gimmicks/characters for wrestlers, well other than The Librarian stuff. 

PAC vs Page still has heat without interference during the match. Hangman is still selling the knee injury and will not be 100% during the championship match.

PAC vs Hangman
PAC vs Omega
PAC vs Penta
PAC vs Fenix
PAC vs Moxley 
PAC vs Allin


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC vs Hangman
> PAC vs Omega
> PAC vs Penta
> PAC vs Fenix
> PAC vs Moxley
> PAC vs Allin


If these are all supposed to be world title feuds, they all sound terrible because PAC is involved. Going with PAC vs Page as your first world title feud on TV is basically telling people to not tune into your show. It also tells people that the world title isn't important, because this feud would get overshadowed by literally anything Moxley, Jericho, MJF, Omega, Cody, and potentially Punk, do. Jericho vs Page is already being overshadowed by Moxley vs Omega. How are you going to have your second title match being overshadowed again?

PAC should be a midcarder, and occasionally he can be plugged into the main event when one of their actual stars needs an easy victory/filler feud. He can't be your world champion. You'd be killing your company before it even has an opportunity to take off.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Just matches I want to see.


----------



## Geeee

Personally, I was not a fan of Neville when he was a babyface but his character around the time of his NXT feud with Sami Zayn was actually excellent. I think if he can be that sort of character as PAC in AEW, it will be fine.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Once PAC drops the DG title, he'll make his AEW debut almost immediately. Wouldn't be surprised if he resumed his feud with Page or even costs him the title in some form or fashion.


----------



## Bosnian21

Pac to come and beatdown Page after Page loses to Jericho. They pick up their feud from pre-DoN in the upper midcard.


----------



## RiverFenix

WINNING said:


> Once PAC drops the DG title, he'll make his AEW debut almost immediately. Wouldn't be surprised if he resumed his feud with Page or even costs him the title in some form or fashion.





Spoiler: DG Title 



He dropped the title to Ben-K at Kobe World 2019 this morning


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm aware of it now. Forgot that the show was last night. I'll check it out later today.

That only adds more to the fact that Jericho is 1000% winning the title.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

PAC/Ben-K was a great, great match that (although it didn't beat the Twin Gate semi-main event) it is absolutely something worth checking out. HelL I'd recommend the whole show, it was probably one of the best top to bottom wrestling shows this year.

As for what this means for PAC & AEW, he'll probably show up at ALL-OUT but I imagine he'll still be protected pretty heavily.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think PAC's heel shtick could still work in AEW. If this were WWE and he was trying to pull this stuff as a heel against faces like Roman or Braun, that's different.

But against guys like Hangman and Omega? He could pull it off. I mean yes part of the reason the gimmick worked on 205 Live was because he just dwarfed everyone else in size. But another part of it was the aggression he showed. And he can still take that to AEW and make it look believable.


----------



## patpat

WINNING said:


> I'm aware of it now. Forgot that the show was last night. I'll check it out later today.
> 
> That only adds more to the fact that Jericho is 1000% winning the title.


 this if the injury angle they are working isnt proof enough. Lol


----------



## Raye

Damn that dude really has a hate boner for PAC. Reality is, PAC is absolutely brilliant on the stick and in the ring. Out of everyone on 205, PAC was the most realistic and best possible option to go on Raw or Smackdown and compete for the main title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Raye said:


> Damn that dude really has a hate boner for PAC. Reality is, PAC is absolutely brilliant on the stick and in the ring. Out of everyone on 205, PAC was the most realistic and best possible option to go on Raw or Smackdown and compete for the main title.


100% - i liked his wrestling - but when he started his game of thrones type of ‘king of the cruiser weights’ - ie> coming of the bastard type promos I was completely sold

There’s a reason people are hyped for him to join AEW


----------



## Hangman

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho and Mox has to win their matches.
> 
> If Punk does indeed show up, he's the next challenger starting your TV off. Mox goes into a long feud with Omega. If Punk is a no show, Mox becomes the contender to Jericho.
> 
> I just hope they know, they have got to break up their little Elite kliq. With the lack of stars, they have to go into feuds on each other (Cody vs Omega, etc).


I don't think Moxley should be losing anytime soon, even unclean heel finishes. He's AEWs biggest star and should be protected.


----------



## imthegame19

Ultron said:


> I don't think Moxley should be losing anytime soon, even unclean heel finishes. He's AEWs biggest star and should be protected.


Yeah Moxley needs to win at All Out. Especially since his match with Joey Janela didn't count in the record books. While Omega win vs Cima at Fight for the Fallen did.


----------



## reyfan

I think Jericho would be a great choice for the 1st champion, means he can go on to defend against Mox or Omega later on, and gives Page a redemption story about him working his was back to get into the main event and create a feel good moment when he finally wins it.


----------



## PresidentGasman

reyfan said:


> I think Jericho would be a great choice for the 1st champion, means he can go on to defend against Mox or Omega later on, and gives Page a redemption story about him working his was back to get into the main event and create a feel good moment when he finally wins it.


I think if Jericho wins Omega will be the second Champ, give Jericho 1-2 successful defenses (Maybe a rematch against Page,and a another defense against Cody) before Omega swoops in and becomes the first from the core BTE crew to win the belt. plus theres already a story from DoN



Deadman's Hand said:


> PAC/Ben-K was a great, great match that (although it didn't beat the Twin Gate semi-main event) it is absolutely something worth checking out. HelL I'd recommend the whole show, it was probably one of the best top to bottom wrestling shows this year.
> 
> As for what this means for PAC & AEW, he'll probably show up at ALL-OUT but I imagine he'll still be protected pretty heavily.


maybe PAC attacks Page at All Out giving Jericho the belt.


----------



## RiverFenix

PresidentGasman said:


> maybe PAC attacks Page at All Out giving Jericho the belt.



Nah, the match crowning the first ever champion needs a clean finish. 

I wouldn't be opposed to a re-match early in the Wednesday Night Dynamite run where PAC attacks Page during the match. I say this but still don't want the title defended on television nearly at all. After that match I wouldn't have Jericho defend the title on television and rarely appear. Have a Dec/Jan PPV against Cody Rhodes. Then maybe have one more defense (special television event?) before Jericho vs Omega III at DoN II where Omega wins the title. 

2-3 defenses for Jericho before he drops it, About a 9-10 month reign. Six World Title Matches a year would be my sweetspot - four PPV's and then two television defenses. Do the same for Tags and Women's. You could stagger the television defenses, but all titles defended at PPV's to make them special. So six times a year a title match would air on Wednesday Night Dynamite - two times the World Title, two times the Tags, and two times the Women's.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Meltzer thinks Jericho will hold the title for about a year. I don't think he drops it any time soon.

This may change depending on whether or not Punk signs with them.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I don't think Jericho needs to hold it for an entire year but a lengthy title reign wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. Have Jericho defeat Page twice to keep the belt, have another Elite member in Cody try but fail, hell throw in a Pentagon for a short program.

The only two people who should dethrone Jericho are either Omega or Moxley. Omega, though, would need the title more than Moxley.


----------



## Tilon

WINNING said:


> I don't think Jericho needs to hold it for an entire year but a lengthy title reign wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. Have Jericho defeat Page twice to keep the belt, have another Elite member in Cody try but fail, hell throw in a Pentagon for a short program.
> 
> The only two people who should dethrone Jericho are either Omega or Moxley. Omega, though, would need the title more than Moxley.


I don't think Omega should get the title anytime soon. He needs to rebuild his character in the US for all the people who didn't know him in Japan. A slow burn is what he needs. He should have the fans hot for it before it happens.


----------



## PresidentGasman

WINNING said:


> I don't think Jericho needs to hold it for an entire year but a lengthy title reign wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. Have Jericho defeat Page twice to keep the belt, have another Elite member in Cody try but fail, hell throw in a Pentagon for a short program.
> 
> The only two people who should dethrone Jericho are either Omega or Moxley. Omega, though, would need the title more than Moxley.


that makes sense actually aside from Page getting 2 rematches, id have Jericho win at All Out then Page again at the next PPV, move onto Cody,then make Omega the last hope for the BTE crew, beating Jericho sometime in March/Early April to become the 2nd champ


----------



## Corey

Officially official.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153375376657330176


----------



## TD Stinger

The top 5 matches have been a given. What I’m really interested in is what they do with the women and what 1 or 2 other matches get added for guys like MJF, Havoc, etc.

This will be a big test/stage for the Dark Order. They’re the one team that feels like they need a a great performance.


----------



## Chan Hung

Are they planning to crown the World Tag Team Championship on TNT or what


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There’ll be a league type tournament on TNT for the tag titles. I’m guessing 9 - 11 teams. 3 points a win, 1 point a draw, 0 a loss

4 to 6 weeks maybe?


----------



## Corey

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’ll be a league type tournament on TNT for the tag titles. I’m guessing 9 - 11 teams. 3 points a win, 1 point a draw, 0 a loss
> 
> 4 to 6 weeks maybe?


That wouldn't make any sense if teams are fighting for a 1st round bye. It's just gonna be a straight up bracket style tournament where a loss eliminates you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Corey said:


> That wouldn't make any sense if teams are fighting for a 1st round bye. It's just gonna be a straight up bracket style tournament where a loss eliminates you.


Ah... fair enough

Good point


----------



## TD Stinger

Unless they do something, it'll be a 7 or 15 team tournament with a 1st round bye. With how big they want this to be, I say 15 teams. So:

1. The Bucks
2. The Lucha Brothers
3. SCU
4. Private Party
5. Best Friends
6. Angelico & Jack Evans
7. Dark Order
8. A Boy And His Dinosaur
9. Strong Hearts
10. Cody & Dustin (maybe)

Throw in some makeshift teams like Havoc & Janela, Nakazawa & Kiss, some AAA teams, another OWE team maybe, maybe a free agent team like LAX, and I think that's the direction they go in.


----------



## RiverFenix

Having to win a three way match and then a tag match just to get a first round bye seems a bit steep a price. Dark Order beats JB/Lucha and Angelico/Evans and then beat The Best Friends and they just get a first round bye? Wouldn't it have just been easier to face any one of those teams two-on-two in the first round? Especially so if it's a 16 team tournament as the first round would be pretty weak competition. 

I get they wanted the tag matches to have reason, but should have made it for the #1 contender to the Tag Titles. So the team that won could sit out the tournament and just wait for the winner to get the first crack at them.


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153579261514657792
Fucking Randy Orton liked the tweet :lol


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153579261514657792
> Fucking Randy Orton liked the tweet <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 2019 randy is the best :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153579261514657792
> Fucking Randy Orton liked the tweet :lol


He was also tweeting with Osprey about having a match and Will said he's in NJPW for awhile, but maybe Orton could come over there for a match given he's the multi-time champ and then go back. Orton said he'd ask on Tuesday since he wasn't booked for Monday's Raw. 

Orton could be unhappy, or just be trolling. He's sort of played out in WWE - fought everybody and won all the titles. He's the type of guy who would jump companies in the past for the fresh start and new challenges. But WWE can pay him the most and give him any schedule he wants - so it's all about what he wants at the tail end of his career.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW can give him the any schedule he desires.

So it comes down to money vs creative freedom

But I’m guessing AEWs money won’t be bad either


----------



## AEWMoxley

I'm not a fan of Orton's, but I'll give it to him, he recognizes that this is the most anticipated match in all of wrestling in 2019 so far.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I see it as no more than Randy doing whatever the fuck he wants and a bit of trolling everyone knowing its going to get people talking.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh Randy's trolling either way, but that doesn't mean that I don't think there's a chance he could make the jump.

He's done literally everything there is to do in WWE. Main event Mania, 10x Champion, Won 2 Rumbles, won MITB, Grand Slam Champion, he's done it all. And I don't get the sense that he has this undying loyalty to WWE where he wouldn't at least consider it.


----------



## TripleG

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Having to win a three way match and then a tag match just to get a first round bye seems a bit steep a price.


Yeah, that confuses me too. 

Is it really a first round bye if you have to win two matches to get it? 

The only way that would make sense is if this is a one night tournament, which I doubt it is.


----------



## Aedubya

It will definitely be a one night tournament
2 or 3 weeks in to the TV tapings


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> It will definitely be a one night tournament
> 2 or 3 weeks in to the TV tapings


I believe AEW will air live every week. No tapings.


----------



## Sin City Saint

TripleG said:


> Yeah, that confuses me too.
> 
> Is it really a first round bye if you have to win two matches to get it?
> 
> The only way that would make sense is if this is a one night tournament, which I doubt it is.


Yeah I doubt that it would be one night. They’ve made it seem like it will be a big part of their programming for awhile after TV starts.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm a Visual person, so hopefully they show a bracket with names.


----------



## Sin City Saint

I’m guessing they’ll add two more matches to the main card (probably a women’s match and maybe an SCU match?) and have a battle royale and one other match on the pre-show (maybe the battle royale would be to determine one of the competitors of the first match on TNT?). 



Chan Hung said:


> I'm a Visual person, so hopefully they show a bracket with names.


I bet they will. Hopefully they release the bracket before All Out.


----------



## Tilon

I really like the build they are putting on the titles. The tournament is going to put a lot of power behind the first to hold the titles, and an epic war to try to be the first to take the winners down that lasts a while will really put some prestige on the belts.

I think they'll do the main title the same way. It's nice for a champ to actually matter.


----------



## TD Stinger

Aedubya said:


> It will definitely be a one night tournament
> 2 or 3 weeks in to the TV tapings


The shows will be live. And I don’t expect the tournament to be that quick. I expect it to stretch at least a month.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Jinx


----------



## AEWMoxley

I actually meant to post that here, but posted it in the AEW Discussion thread by mistake.

Excellent promo by Moxley.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chris van Vliet looks right at home - i hope they put him on some sort of contract


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Another sick promo by Moxley. Dude is too good.


----------



## RiverFenix

Top notch episode that jam packed to much into seven minutes. Tully explains why he's with Spears. 

Allin vs Janela vs Havok announced, and shows the post-FFTF brawl that lead to it. 

Chris Van Vliet now in the control center. I guess Shiavone did have a solid contract with MLW afterall. CVV still going to freelance or is he Elite now? 

And then you have Moxley explaining his draw to the Myth of Kenny Omega. Explains his NJPW/G1 run as building to his match with Omega as he's studying where Omega has been. Really puts over AEW and Omega as the ends and NJPW as the means. The whispers of Kenny Omega painting masterpieces in Japan while Moxley hitting people with cream pies. Now they meet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Top notch episode that jam packed to much into seven minutes. Tully explains why he's with Spears.
> 
> Allin vs Janela vs Havok announced, and shows the post-FFTF brawl that lead to it.
> 
> Chris Van Vliet now in the control center. I guess Shiavone did have a solid contract with MLW afterall. CVV still going to freelance or is he Elite now?
> 
> And then you have Moxley explaining his draw to the Myth of Kenny Omega. Explains his NJPW/G1 run as building to his match with Omega as he's studying where Omega has been. Really puts over AEW and Omega as the ends and NJPW as the means. The whispers of Kenny Omega painting masterpieces in Japan while Moxley hitting people with cream pies. Now they meet.


And all that.... in 7 min and change

These guys get it 100%


----------



## patpat

Moxley's interview was like 3 minutes. And it tells you almost everything you need to know in an organic and fluid way! These guys are good


----------



## RiverFenix

I never noticed how little a dude Janela is. Though it's probably more Billy Gunn is just a big dude. That was well choreographed if they did that in one take. Janela screaming he's 0-2 and he's been waiting 14 years for this. On an aside isn't Havok 0-2 as well? Allin is 0-1-1. I wonder if more comes from these records. Maybe have it mentioned that with their early losing/winless records maybe they're not long for the company/proving they're not Elite. Even if not's not an official "loser is fired" match per se, just worrying about their records maybe just have the talent speak out concerned about the possibility could add drama to the match. I think that's where they could go given Janela's ranting at the end of it.


----------



## patpat

Yeah there should be like a point where when you reach a certain amount of loss you for example cant get access to a contender match opportunity and you'll have to get a lot of wins to get back in the race. That way you can have a midcard with guys who have a goal, instead of a midcard belt, it's getting out of the "dark zone" "secondary league". That might give some weight to the match. 
I think allin will be going over but again , winning isnt the only way to build a character. Janela's line is interesting because it makes his character relatable. He waited 24 years and so far cant cut it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is looking to become an issue for Janela

0-3 incoming

Made wins and losses matter!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I never noticed how little a dude Janela is. Though it's probably more Billy Gunn is just a big dude. That was well choreographed if they did that in one take. Janela screaming he's 0-2 and he's been waiting 14 years for this. On an aside isn't Havok 0-2 as well? Allin is 0-1-1. I wonder if more comes from these records. Maybe have it mentioned that with their early losing/winless records maybe they're not long for the company/proving they're not Elite. Even if not's not an official "loser is fired" match per se, just worrying about their records maybe just have the talent speak out concerned about the possibility could add drama to the match. I think that's where they could go given Janela's ranting at the end of it.


I'm interested to see how they will promote records on TV, definitely has to be different than WWE, you'd have people like Ziggler being promoted with a 1-7546 record.

I imagine that they will do yearly resets, but who knows, not like UFC does that and it seems like that's where they are modeling it from.


----------



## patpat

I also hope it affects his character so far things like time limit and win loss record have been well used. 
The time limit adds tension to the match and the win loss record could be a good way to build characters.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Maybe the best "Road To" video AEW has put out thus far. Definitely re-upped my confidence in All Elite Wrestling and got me hyped for All Out. Mox's promo was perfect in establishing himself and Omega along with their issue with each other. I hope Kenny can bring somee intensity and show shades of his 2016 heel self in the buildup.

Also, I hope both Janela (I like the direction of his frustration from being winless to really establish records meaning something) and Havoc go sooner rather than later. I think the 3-Way is definitely Darby's to win and continue his ascent. Tully has been a revelation already and if he sticks around with Spears, I can see the latter being a legit big time player in AEW, especially if he beats Cody.


----------



## TD Stinger

I would just like to point out that after I made a thread comparing Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin, they go onto team at Fight for the Fallen and now they're in a Triple Threat match at All Out.

Coincidence? I think not. You may all thank me now. 

Loved Mox's little promo. Because they are guys from 2 different worlds now meeting on a new 3rd world. Mox probably does look at Omega as myth, and Omega probably looks at Mox as a bit of a joke considering where he came from.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Top notch episode that jam packed to much into seven minutes. Tully explains why he's with Spears.
> 
> *Allin vs Janela vs Havok announced*, and shows the post-FFTF brawl that lead to it.
> 
> Chris Van Vliet now in the control center. I guess Shiavone did have a solid contract with MLW afterall. CVV still going to freelance or is he Elite now?
> 
> And then you have Moxley explaining his draw to the Myth of Kenny Omega. Explains his NJPW/G1 run as building to his match with Omega as he's studying where Omega has been. Really puts over AEW and Omega as the ends and NJPW as the means. The whispers of Kenny Omega painting masterpieces in Japan while Moxley hitting people with cream pies. Now they meet.


So no match for MJF? I really hope they have a big segment planned for him and Punk.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> I would just like to point out that after I made a thread comparing Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin, they go onto team at Fight for the Fallen and now they're in a Triple Threat match at All Out.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not. You may all thank me now. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Loved Mox's little promo. Because they are guys from 2 different worlds now meeting on a new 3rd world. Mox probably does look at Omega as myth, and Omega probably looks at Mox as a bit of a joke considering where he came from.


 you are getting to the Jericho level of " I demand a THANK YOU!" 
but if anything it shows that the guys running the company thinks a lil bit like you meaning they really see those true as midcard guy but except this time there is one who they have presented as a breakout ( darby) he only lost at fight for the fallen because of his injury. At full health he can draw with cody. That's interesting


----------



## imthegame19

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> So no match for MJF? I really hope they have a big segment planned for him and Punk.


Not yet but they could do one with Kip Sabain. After they had Sabain/Hangman last month. I could see MJF mocking him or whatever for losing to Hangman and seeing up a match between the two. They already have 6 matches and a lot guys and girls to get on the card. I'm expecting 9 matches at minimum and possibly 10. Since that was original plan for Double or Nothing. Before Pac/Hangman got cancelled.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That was an awesome Road To. Maybe the best one yet in terms of importance and message.

Tully is the perfect bridge between Spears and Rhodes and explains why he was needed for Spears in the first place. I like he made it clear that he has no more animosity for the Rhodes family but that he still is the person who knows how to get inside the head of the Rhodes. I wish there was TV or a small event where Spears had to face Dustin Rhodes before Cody at All Out. I'm loving this storyline and it can be argued that it's my favorite one in AEW at the moment.

Great to also hear that Allin/Havoc/Janela is official too. One thing AEW is getting right here is that alignment as a face or heel does not matter if being paired with other faces and heels. At FFTF, we saw the blatant dislike between MJF and Spears while being heels. Now with Havoc, Janela, and Allin arguing and fighting over the loss at FFTF, it's beginning to take effect on their win/loss record. The importance of wins and losses is effective for things like this because now there will be a purpose going into this match rather than it being randomly thrown together. I love Janela screaming that he's waited a decade and a half for this opportunity and yet he is 0-2. Very good stuff and little things like this establish some many options going down the road. 

Pretty good to see Chris Van Vilet here. He has a natural, professional voice doing the Command Center. I wouldn't mind him being a permanent fixture for AEW if they can't secure Tony.

Then there's Jon Moxley. This guy is *so* fucking great. Leaving the WWE was the greatest decision he could have ever made. He is having the best year of his career, without question. What a promo that was only three minutes but did everything it needed to do in establishing this feud with Kenny Omega and the hype around it. To Moxley, he had heard of the Omega myth and went to Japan (a nice segue to his work in G1 and New Japan without even mentioning it) to not only hone his craft but know everything that is to know about Omega. However, my favorite part is that Moxley established Omega as someone who looks at Moxley as a joke because of where he was previously and how he became a shell of his former self. The cadence and conviction of telling Omega that if he sees Moxley as a joke, he is going to hurt him because life isn't a video game. This was just perfect and established the two as complete opposites. I cannot wait for this match.

Another home run Road To for All Out and I cannot wait for this event. It is shaping up to be something special, for sure.


----------



## RiverFenix

Blanchard professing he was over animosity with the Rhodes rings hollow - and it's supposed to. Why would he come back, just by chance to back the guy feuding with Cody Rhodes? Tells the guy to take out a Rhodes. Brags about all his feuds with Dusty but then says "Hey, that's in the past man, I'm over it". 

A case of "The (lady) doth protest too much, methinks".


----------



## DGenerationMC

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> So no match for MJF? I really hope they have a big segment planned for him and Punk.


I'm thinking MJF gets Dustin. But, something "Punk" related would be good too.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm thinking MJF gets Dustin. But, something "Punk" related would be good too.


Never considered Dustin as a possible opponent. I'd take that though. That would be a good match for him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Never considered Dustin as a possible opponent. I'd take that though. That would be a good match for him.


Plus, it builds towards to inevitable Cody-MJF feud. Dustin tries to expose MJF as a fraud friend to Cody, but fails and puts the kid over before calling it a career. Drag it out to when the TNT show starts and boom.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tully: ‘no hard feelings’

Also Tully: ‘Taking out a Rhodes, a Cody Rhodes (with a steel chair to the head) is only PART 1 of a MASTER PLAN’

We see you Tully ;P

Horsemen cometh to kill all the Rhodes boys and their little EVP friends

I think the 4 Horsemen (maybe different name, hope not) will be the counter to the 4 Elite

Spears has gone from 10... to 5 (look at the thumbnail to road to All Out) and now down to 4....


----------



## Obfuscation

It has been said plenty, but I'll say it too: that Road to ALL OUT video was only seven minutes and packed so much _vitality_ in it. As if I needed to be hooked for the PPV prior, but if I did, that video would have done it. Just, gosh, so great in every department. Moxley is at a legit career best in only a few months. Since May I'd say he's possibly peaking even past his pre-WWE tenure. It's kind of unreal, but he's soooo motivated to do anything and everything he can now that he's free.

Can't wait for Darby vs Janela vs Havoc. :mark:


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tully: ‘no hard feelings’
> 
> Also Tully: ‘Taking out a Rhodes, a Cody Rhodes (with a steel chair to the head) is only PART 1 of a MASTER PLAN’
> 
> We see you Tully ?
> 
> Horsemen cometh to kill all the Rhodes boys and their little EVP friends
> 
> I think the 4 Horsemen (maybe different name, hope not) will be the counter to the 4 Elite
> 
> Spears has gone from 10... to 5 (look at the thumbnail to road to All Out) and now down to 4....


 this it's absolutely obvious he is still salty :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So ALL OUT is at 6 announced matches so far, and the word is they're looking to have two women's matches, one with title implications and the other one being something between Allie, Aja, Brandi and Kong, maybe a tag. 

Double or Nothing had 9 matches overall, so unless they're looking to have some of the matches go extra long, that leaves room for one more match, which I guess would be a 4-way tag match between SCU, A Boy and His Dinosaur, Private Party and Angelico & Evans.




> Hangman Page vs. Chris Jericho
> Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega
> Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
> Shawn Spears vs. Cody
> The Dark Order vs. Best Friends
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Darby Allin vs. Joey Janela
> Brandi & Awesome Kong vs. Allie & Aja Kong
> Women's Match w/ title implications
> Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus vs. Private Party vs. SCU vs. Angelico & Jack Evans
> 
> + MJF promo, Librarians skit, PAC?
> 
> Not Booked;
> 
> Brandon Cutler
> CIMA
> Dustin Rhodes
> El Lindaman
> Kip Sabian
> Michael Nakazawa
> Sammy Guevara
> Sonny Kiss
> T-Hawk
> 
> Bea Priestley
> Britt Baker
> Hikaru Shida
> Kylie Rae
> Nyla Rose
> Penelope Ford
> Riho
> Sadie Gibbs
> Yuka Sakazaki


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Knowing Cody and Tony behind the helm, I would not be surprised at all if a modern Four Horsemen faction (Spears already kind of alluded to it talking about his "Inner Circle", which could be a nice name for it) is created to combat The Elite crew of Cody, Bucks, and Omega. You already have Spears and Tully (as JJ Dillon). I wonder who the other three would be that would join the faction.

Would not be surprised if we get Elite/Inner Circle at All Out 2 in some fashion of a War Games match while Jericho/Moxley headlines for the AEW World title.


----------



## patpat

I dont think Jericho will still be champion at all comes all out II. Lol


----------



## CRCC

Really like this 4 horsemen in the making vibe. Would also keep the 4 elite members occupied while allowing people from outside de group to get some titles and stablish themselves. This have a lot of potential.

The Allin vs Janela vs Havoc feels unnecessary, to be honest. I like Darby but I couldn't care less for the other 2, so that kind of spoils Darby's match for me.


----------



## Tilon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Never considered Dustin as a possible opponent. I'd take that though. That would be a good match for him.


MJF _has_ tried to assassinate Dustin with the Master Sword...

https://youtu.be/LUZiK0nbDPk?t=55


----------



## RapShepard

1. The Tully interview was cool, still buy Sears but objectively they're selling him just as they should. Think Tully shouldn't have said the "there's no grudge thing". That's my only gripe, if he's going to get in this "blood" feud his reasoning should be deeper than "ehh he asked me for help". 


2. I liked the set up for Janella vs Allin vs Havoc. Nitpick they did make me think they need some younger road agents. That pull apart was awkward due to the speed of those breaking it up was atrocious lol. But I'm super sold on Janella that "I've waited 14 years for this contract and I'm 0-2" that's great motivation.

3. Moxley interview was cool. The WWE references are getting old from him in general. But story wise it gives a nice comparison of where their careers was and why Moxley is pissed at him. They also perfectly explained why he's in NJPW. Once again great set up from AEW.

4. Double main event, wonder if folk will call bull shit you can't have 2 main events lol

They're killing the build up. Hope to god this level of production and set up translates to weekly TV.




WINNING said:


> Knowing Cody and Tony behind the helm, I would not be surprised at all if a modern Four Horsemen faction (Spears already kind of alluded to it talking about his "Inner Circle", which could be a nice name for it) is created to combat The Elite crew of Cody, Bucks, and Omega. You already have Spears and Tully (as JJ Dillon). I wonder who the other three would be that would join the faction


Sabian and The Best Friends


----------



## Bland

If they do do the 4 Elite vs New Horsemen at one point, then the 4 elite members would have to be Cody, Kenny & The Bucks. The only other guy so far that would only fit with Spears against The Elite would be MJF turning on Cody as well and to make matters worse on Cody, I'd also say turn Hangman and Marty if he did leave ROH as he to has history with Cody and is called, The Villian. Although, if they are serious with having MJF & Shawn Spears at the user mid card/main event, then them being joined by a tag team would work well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cody = Spears
Kenny = You need a genius main event guy. CM Punk? Prince Devitt? 
Bucks = LAX / Revival (can be a long story)


----------



## Chan Hung

Is there any chance, at Starcast something is done hours before ALL OUT to tease Punk of showing up at the ppv. For example an MJF taunt or something? Nah right...wouldnt make sense.


----------



## DOPA

Those Tully and Moxley interviews were fire :mark: :mark: :mark:.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Is there any chance, at Starcast something is done hours before ALL OUT to tease Punk of showing up at the ppv. For example an MJF taunt or something? Nah right...wouldnt make sense.


That would be a good move even if Punk isn't coming.


----------



## imthegame19

As of right now there's no doubt in my mind that both Moxley and Spears should win their matches. Hopefully Tony Khan agrees if Omega and Rhodes win this booking is gonna start to get annoying.


----------



## AEWMoxley

imthegame19 said:


> As of right now there's no doubt in my mind that both Moxley and Spears should win their matches. Hopefully Tony Khan agrees if Omega and Rhodes win this booking is gonna start to get annoying.


Moxley is winning, but Spears should lose. Cody needs to be built up for when he eventually puts MJF over.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody can lose with Tully interference. Heels cheating to win with managerial help is a tale as old as time.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Moxley is winning, but Spears should lose. Cody needs to be built up for when he eventually puts MJF over.


The loss won't hurt Cody if your building up Spears to upper card guy. By giving him this new heel gimmick and manager. It would be bad booking to have him lose. If anything Spears should win and their feud should continue once tv starts. Obviously Spears doesn't have to win clean with Tully on outside. IMO any Cody/MJF feud is still a while away. Like maybe at Double or Nothing 2. Once tv starts I could see Jericho/Moxley, Omega/Pac(original All Out plan),Hangman/MJF and Cody/Spears as the main feuds. That can maybe set up big November or December ppv. Since they seem to do big one every 3 or 3 and half months.


----------



## AEWMoxley

imthegame19 said:


> The loss won't hurt Cody if your building up Spears to upper card guy. By giving him this new heel gimmick and manager. It would be bad booking to have him lose. If anything Spears should win and their feud should continue once tv starts. Obviously Spears doesn't have to win clean with Tully on outside. IMO any Cody/MJF feud is still a while away. Like maybe at Double or Nothing 2. Once tv starts I could see Jericho/Moxley, Omega/Pac(original All Out plan),Hangman/MJF and Cody/Spears as the main feuds. That can maybe set up big November or December ppv. Since they seem to do big one every 3 or 3 and half months.


I'm not sold on Spears. I think they've built him up just to give Cody someone to beat at All Out. I think they'll have Cody looking strong going into the MJF feud, whenever that may be.


----------



## TD Stinger

AEWMoxley said:


> Moxley is winning, but Spears should lose. Cody needs to be built up for when he eventually puts MJF over.


If they're going to make the most of out of Spears, he kind of has to win this match. If he loses here it feels like they're shooting themselves in the foot.

Plus, we have no idea when they'll follow up on a MJF betrayal storyline where Cody can put him over. That could happen next month. It could also happen next year for all we know.

Point is, the win means more to Spears right now. And regardless of wins and losses, the personal side of Cody/MJF will drive that story. Plus Cody's pretty much the Kingpin of AEW, so I don't think you have to protect him to this degree, especially when Spears needs it much more.


----------



## AEWMoxley

TD Stinger said:


> If they're going to make the most of out of Spears, he kind of has to win this match. If he loses here it feels like they're shooting themselves in the foot.


I don't think they would be shooting themselves in the foot at all. I'm not sure why everyone is acting as if Spears is some generational talent who's about to break out just because he's being given an opportunity. He's not horrible, but he's far from exceptional. 

I still say Cody wins, and it will be the right decision.


----------



## TD Stinger

AEWMoxley said:


> I don't think they would be shooting themselves in the foot at all. I'm not sure why everyone is acting as if Spears is some generational talent who's about to break out just because he's being given an opportunity. He's not horrible, but he's far from exceptional.
> 
> I still say Cody wins, and it will be the right decision.


I don't think he's this amazing talent either, but I don't see the good in having Cody win this match. If Spears loses his first big match, it halts any momentum he can build going forward and makes it harder for them to make him look like a big deal.

Regardless of what you or I think about Spears, they put him in this position. So they need to at least have him win his first big match if you want people taking him seriously. I think that's much more important than keeping Cody strong for an MJF match that we have no idea when it will come.


----------



## AEWMoxley

TD Stinger said:


> I don't think he's this amazing talent either, but I don't see the good in having Cody win this match. If Spears loses his first big match, it halts any momentum he can build going forward and makes it harder for them to make him look like a big deal.
> 
> Regardless of what you or I think about Spears, they put him in this position. So they need to at least have him win his first big match if you want people taking him seriously. I think that's much more important than keeping Cody strong for an MJF match that we have no idea when it will come.


"This position" is just jobbing to Cody at All Out. Cody needed a fairly high profile feud, and so they decided to add some buzz with the unprotected chair shot and the personal backstory between the two. This feud is intended to give Cody a big win, not Spears. Once you figure that out, it's easy to see that this is all about Cody, and so giving him the win is the right decision.

They are giving Spears an opportunity to showcase himself in a somewhat high profile position. But that's as far as it goes. Once he loses, he can become more unhinged and they can continue to build his character ... in the midcard.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AEWMoxley said:


> "This position" is just jobbing to Cody at All Out. Cody needed a fairly high profile feud, and so they decided to add some buzz with the unprotected chair shot and the personal backstory between the two. This feud is intended to give Cody a big win, not Spears. Once you figure that out, it's easy to see that this is all about Cody, and so giving him the win is the right decision.
> 
> They are giving Spears an opportunity to showcase himself in a somewhat high profile position. But that's as far as it goes. Once he loses, he can become more unhinged and they can continue to build his character ... in the midcard.


I’d buy this if they hadn’t brought in Tully to work with Spears. But they did, so I have to think they have some longer term plans for Spears than just feeding him to Cody.


----------



## jeffatron

personally I see Spears going over dirty


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> I'm not sold on Spears. I think they've built him up just to give Cody someone to beat at All Out. I think they'll have Cody looking strong going into the MJF feud, whenever that may be.


Spears got a good look and good on the mic. He's got potential I doubt they are building him up just for someone for Cody to beat. They could have done this match without building up Spears the way they did. 


In OVW Cody/Spears where a tag team and Spears turned on Cody and they had a big feud. I watched the stuff on YouTube and Spears was a good heel even back then. So it doesn't surprise me. That instead of making Spears perfect 10 underdog baby face type that got over in NXT. He turned him in this big heel character and revamped his character. They could have had feud without revamping Spears character with Cody being heelish like vs Dustin. 


I think Spears character and revamp is because they need more depth near top of the card and another big heel. Considering Moxley, Cody, Page and Omega are all baby faces. Since he's a good worker, solid on the mic and has a good look. He was good fit for the revamped character and push.


----------



## AEWMoxley

At most, Spears gets the win at All Out but the feud continues and Cody wins the next two matches. Or they can have the match end in a draw, and Cody gets the win in their next match.

I don't see Spears winning the feud.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> At most, Spears gets the win at All Out but the feud continues and Cody wins the next two matches. Or they can have the match end in a draw, and Cody gets the win in their next match.
> 
> I don't see Spears winning the feud.


Probably not. But that's fine. You have him beat Cody at All Out and have him beat midcard guys. Well he at least is built up as a upper card guy. He doesn't have to get title matches. But he's a good guy to have around to feud with Dustin, Hangman and others like Darby Allin.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Spears being the underdog babyface doesn't make any sense considering he is one of the larger guys on the roster. I like the direction his character is taking. He should go over Cody at All Out but their feud won't end there. I can see these guys having a low simmering feud for years honestly, Elite/Nightmare Family vs The New Horsemen. Question is who else will be brought in by Spears?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

And is Spears even the leader?

Spears = Cody

IMO Kenny is the leader of the Elite, so if new 4H, then we need someone = Kenny

Edit: I’m here for it when Spears and his gang starts dismantling the Nightmare family one by one. Dustin and MJF gonna die hard deaths


----------



## RiverFenix

Spears near any connotation of "New Horsemen" is blasphemy. I mean I guess with Tully there it's going to come with any faction formation around Spears now. 

I could see PAC as part of any faction.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears near any connotation of "New Horsemen" is blasphemy. I mean I guess with Tully there it's going to come with any faction formation around Spears now.
> 
> I could see PAC as part of any faction.


More blasphemous than Steve "Mongo" McMichael, Jeff Jarrett, Paul Roma or Sid Vicious?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sid holding up the 4 still gives me heartburn


----------



## RiverFenix

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> More blasphemous than Steve "Mongo" McMichael, Jeff Jarrett, Paul Roma or Sid Vicious?


As 4th members with 2-3 OG's still in it. And I think all those were roundly shit on at the time as well. Spears is being set up to be the leader of any incoming faction.

I don't mind a faction build around Spears, just stay the hell away from any Horsemen connection or comparisons.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I don’t think he’ll be leader

As said above

Spears = Cody

You need a leader = Kenny


----------



## Chan Hung

This is the most interested I've been in Spears since he was with any company so obviously something I think is working for him


----------



## Obfuscation

There wouldn't be all of this focus on Spears to set-up/establish a faction if he wasn't the leader or figurehead. That'll just be really misplaced.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Obfuscation said:


> There wouldn't be all of this focus on Spears to set-up/establish a faction if he wasn't the leader or figurehead. That'll just be really misplaced.


I mean... you’re right


----------



## ElTerrible

0.43 seconds in....

Look at the reaction by Aubrey, the referee, to the chair shot by Spears. That´s SOPHISTICATED gory-telling. >

Also think AEW definitely reads here, cause somebody asked "what is good hand" after the first video and if a die-hard message boarder asks this question, then it obviously needs to be explained.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Glad they explained why ‘good hand’ was such an insult

In fact, the whole thing was a microcosm of wrestling these days

Video - episode 1: he said i’m a good hand, its insulting
Posters (multiple): whyyyyy? Why is it insulting?! They didn’t let us know! Let us know!!!!
Video - episode 2: this is why its insulting 

We want it all now, and they are telling a weekly story


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'll bet you my WF account certain people from AEW browse this forum. I have no doubt. Various WWE stars, past and present, have been known to browse through here and even have accounts.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

WINNING said:


> I'll bet you my WF account certain people from AEW browse this forum. I have no doubt. *Various WWE stars*, past and present, have been known to browse through here and even have accounts.


Wow who?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmmm.... judging from a lot of posters these last couple of days....

I think MJF is posting under multiple handles


----------



## Chrome

WINNING said:


> I'll bet you my WF account certain people from AEW browse this forum. I have no doubt. Various WWE stars, past and present, have been known to browse through here and even have accounts.


There's not doubt in my mind Khan's got people lurking this place like:









I'm sure his people are like, "Hmmm that Chrome guy's got some good ideas, lets use 'em."


----------



## V-Trigger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears near any connotation of "New Horsemen" is blasphemy. I mean I guess with Tully there it's going to come with any faction formation around Spears now.
> 
> I could see PAC as part of any faction.


PAC is part of R.E.D in DG. He even uses their theme on every show (even the AEW conference)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chrome said:


> There's not doubt in my mind Khan's got people lurking this place like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure his people are like, "Hmmm that Chrome guy's got some good ideas, lets use 'em."


Khan is a super fan - the chances are, he has an account here.


Fuck... what if he’s @Pyro ?!!! - and all this time its misdirection and he’s just dead inside


----------



## Chrome

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Khan is a super fan - the chances are, he has an account here.
> 
> 
> Fuck... what if he’s @Pyro ?!!! - and all this time its misdirection and he’s just dead inside


It would definitely be one of those pro-WWE guys to throw people off the trail.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Khan is a super fan - the chances are, he has an account here.
> 
> 
> Fuck... what if he’s @Pyro ?!!! - and all this time its misdirection and he’s just dead inside


it's obviously @The Tony


----------



## TD Stinger

Chrome said:


> There's not doubt in my mind Khan's got people lurking this place like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure his people are like, "Hmmm that Chrome guy's got some good ideas, lets use 'em."


Um, excuse me, but who’s the guy who made a thread about Janela, Havoc, and Allin and now we’ve seen them team up and now they’ll face each other? You know who it is. They know where the money is .


----------



## EMGESP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154897739249082368


----------



## TD Stinger

EMGESP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154897739249082368


Cody at this point making it TOO obvious that Punk's showing up at All Out.

"I wouldn't be surprised if he went back to WWE." I mean I get trying to misdirect people but not when it's this obvious.


----------



## EMGESP

TD Stinger said:


> Cody at this point making it TOO obvious that Punk's showing up at All Out.
> 
> "I wouldn't be surprised if he went back to WWE." I mean I get trying to misdirect people but not when it's this obvious.


Yep. its just too obvious now. This is clearly a work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There are people in twitter shouting at Cody to ‘leave Punk alone’ and to ‘act professional and go see him’ 

These guys are next level promoters - they’re going to break wrestling internet


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Cody at this point making it TOO obvious that Punk's showing up at All Out.
> 
> "I wouldn't be surprised if he went back to WWE." I mean I get trying to misdirect people but not when it's this obvious.



From ESPN interview - 

Punk: I get it. But also there's a weird thing, and I don't know, it's just across entertainment as a whole, but I'm not that dude that sat down on a stage in Vegas eight years ago. *I'm not the dude that left WWE. I'm not that guy. That was five-years-ago Phil. I'm a different dude now. People still have that connotation, like, "Oh, he hates WWE." And it's just like, no, I've let all that go, and I've let all that go so long ago. But there are people that hold on to that. They still think or want me to be who I was.* I'm not who I was yesterday. This is my journey, this is my odyssey.


----------



## EMGESP

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> From ESPN interview -
> 
> Punk: I get it. But also there's a weird thing, and I don't know, it's just across entertainment as a whole, but I'm not that dude that sat down on a stage in Vegas eight years ago. *I'm not the dude that left WWE. I'm not that guy. That was five-years-ago Phil. I'm a different dude now. People still have that connotation, like, "Oh, he hates WWE." And it's just like, no, I've let all that go, and I've let all that go so long ago. But there are people that hold on to that. They still think or want me to be who I was.* I'm not who I was yesterday. This is my journey, this is my odyssey.


That doesn't mean he'd consider going back to WWE, just he's no longer bitter.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> From ESPN interview -
> 
> Punk: I get it. But also there's a weird thing, and I don't know, it's just across entertainment as a whole, but I'm not that dude that sat down on a stage in Vegas eight years ago. *I'm not the dude that left WWE. I'm not that guy. That was five-years-ago Phil. I'm a different dude now. People still have that connotation, like, "Oh, he hates WWE." And it's just like, no, I've let all that go, and I've let all that go so long ago. But there are people that hold on to that. They still think or want me to be who I was.* I'm not who I was yesterday. This is my journey, this is my odyssey.


That to me is all misdirection. Punk saying that. Cody saying what he just said. I mean I don't see Cody especially throwing the name "WWE" out there for no reason. And I don't think he really believes that WWE is an option for Punk, so he uses it as a smokescreen. A very obvious smokescreen, but a smokescreen nonetheless. This just has me convinced he'll be at All Out, more than I already was.

Saying all that, watch him show up in Toronto Summerslam weekend.


----------



## Chrome

Imagine Punk showing up at All Out with a megaphone and an ice cream truck full of ice cream bars. :banderas


----------



## Bosnian21

The way I can tell there’s little chance Punk is going to WWE is because there is no chance in hell Vince would sign Punk and then let him appear at Starrcast right before All Out. He pulled legends from Starrcast, why would he let the hottest guy in wrestling appear their and allow his competition to gain steam with Punk rumors?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

CM Punk is 40, this is his prime opportunity to make an absolutely OBSCENE amount of money. I know he's said he doesn't care about money, but still, he has a ridiculous amount of leverage right now, and it really is now or never to capitalize on that.

Would just seem foolish to leave all of that on the table, but who knows, I'm not filthy rich and I don't know how his mind is wired.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

EMGESP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154897739249082368


100% work confirmed. Not even a WWE drone would buy that line.

At least be convincing if you're going to give misdirection, Cody. :mj4


----------



## RapShepard

I just don't get the purpose of working folk on whether you have him or not. Especially since they're so new and have a $50 PPV to sell. His pop will be massive surprise or announced. So business wise it just makes more sense to tell folk "hey buy this PPV because we're the hot new thing, oh and we brought that CM Punk guy back to wrestling". 

On All Out is anybody else excited for the Havoc vs Janella vs Allin match. For me that's in the top 2 matches I want to see. Hopefully they give it a hardcore or falls count anywhere gimmick


----------



## Raye

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get the purpose of working folk on whether you have him or not. Especially since they're so new and have a $50 PPV to sell. His pop will be massive surprise or announced. *So business wise it just makes more sense to tell folk "hey buy this PPV because we're the hot new thing, oh and we brought that CM Punk guy back to wrestling".*
> 
> On All Out is anybody else excited for the Havoc vs Janella vs Allin match. For me that's in the top 2 matches I want to see. Hopefully they give it a hardcore or falls count anywhere gimmick


No it doesn't. People value the surprise factor much, much more. An unannounced Punk appearance will do a lot more for their debut show on TNT in terms of ratings and ticket sales as well.


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> No it doesn't. People value the surprise factor much, much more. An unannounced Punk appearance will do a lot more for their debut show on TNT in terms of ratings and ticket sales as well.


I don't see how you think Punk being announced for all in hurts their TNT debut, that makes no actual sense. Nobody's going to lose interest in the TNT show because they announced Punk before All Out and not as a surprise. 

Surprise factor is cool and all, but business wise if Punk is signed not using him seems silly. Building up his appearance through their great promotional videos just further proves how legit they are and gets them a lot more buys. I could get keeping the surprise if they were a long established brand. But given this is their 2nd paid PPV and Punk hasn't been in wrestling for 5 years, why not promote that.


----------



## CRCC

I think that people being certain that Punk is signed simply want him signed more than anything. Only time will tell and I'm leading to him not being signed.


----------



## Bosnian21

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get the purpose of working folk on whether you have him or not. Especially since they're so new and have a $50 PPV to sell. His pop will be massive surprise or announced. So business wise it just makes more sense to tell folk "hey buy this PPV because we're the hot new thing, oh and we brought that CM Punk guy back to wrestling".
> 
> On All Out is anybody else excited for the Havoc vs Janella vs Allin match. For me that's in the top 2 matches I want to see. Hopefully they give it a hardcore or falls count anywhere gimmick


While I don’t necessarily disagree with what you are saying, I think they just value the surprise factor a lot. Take Moxley as an example. They probably could have announced him ahead of time and got even more PPV buys but chose to keep him a surprise.


----------



## Shaun_27

If they've got him, tease and mention him all you like but it's best they keep it a surprise. The hype and pop will be insane. It will dwarf the Ambrose appearance in every way. The "suprise factor" and "the holy shit, anything can happen on AEW - I must watch" is worth more to AEW than buys at this stage. WWF built an era on the "anything can happen" mantra. You can always advertise his first pimpbomb for the TV debut and first match for the next PPV and get your buys that way.


----------



## RapShepard

Bosnian21 said:


> While I don’t necessarily disagree with what you are saying, I think they just value the surprise factor a lot. Take Moxley as an example. They probably could have announced him ahead of time and got even more PPV buys but chose to keep him a surprise.


I get the surprise factor, surprises are fun as hell. It's just from a business perspective it seems like it would just make the most sense to cash in on those extra buys and buzz going into your unofficial anniversary show. Surprises are nice, but if they have him they're probably giving up a few million in PPV sales.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RapShepard said:


> I don't see how you think Punk being announced for all in hurts their TNT debut, that makes no actual sense. Nobody's going to lose interest in the TNT show because they announced Punk before All Out and not as a surprise.
> 
> Surprise factor is cool and all, but business wise if Punk is signed not using him seems silly. Building up his appearance through their great promotional videos just further proves how legit they are and gets them a lot more buys. I could get keeping the surprise if they were a long established brand. But given this is their 2nd paid PPV and Punk hasn't been in wrestling for 5 years, why not promote that.


Nah, Punk showing up as a surprise would be one of the greatest all time moments in Wrestling history. You need stuff like that to generate buzz and interest heading into the TV Show. Announcing Punk right now generates buzz leading into ALL Out, and will pop a buy rate, but come October, that will taper off. All you are getting is some extra PPV buys, which in the grand scheme of things really doesn't matter THAT much.

Punk showing up at ALL Out for the first time does so much, that you really can't quantify the importance of it like you can by saying "he adds X PPV buys".

-ALL Time Iconic moment that people will look back on forever(for a start up company, it's important to have these)

-Generate Buzz that you can parlay directly into the debut on TV(only a month of difference as opposed to 2 months if you announced it now)

-Establish that you DELIVER on the $50 PPV's(where as if you announced Punk, you already have that guaranteed expectation in place, right now you don't, people are kind of thinking it's going to happen, but aren't sure, same thing happened with Moxley, and his return was a big factor of the reception of the show, and the overall excitement towards the product, Punk would do the same but 5X the effect)

That's just off the top of my head, again, none of this is directly quantifiable like it is with PPV buys, maybe you give up 50k PPV buys, so what? That's like $1 million of revenue, all of the elements I noted above outweigh that easily. 

If Punk is going to be there, you tease it at most, and that's exactly what they are doing, everyone is in on this and I fully expect Punk to show up at ALL OUT.


----------



## EMGESP

Yep, Cody trying to work the fans, but most of us can see through it. Still will be a huge surprise even though I'm now convinced that Punk has indeed signed with AEW. Because even know I'm convinced there is still some doubt. I think this is kinda the point though. Have us all talk about whether he's gonna be there or not and well that helps sell the PPV.


----------



## RapShepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Nah, Punk showing up as a surprise would be one of the greatest all time moments in Wrestling history. You need stuff like that to generate buzz and interest heading into the TV Show. Announcing Punk right now generates buzz leading into ALL Out, and will pop a buy rate, but come October, that will taper off. All you are getting is some extra PPV buys, which in the grand scheme of things really doesn't matter THAT much.
> 
> 
> 
> Punk showing up at ALL Out for the first time does so much, that you really can't quantify the importance of it like you can by saying "he adds X PPV buys".
> 
> 
> 
> -ALL Time Iconic moment that people will look back on forever(for a start up company, it's important to have these)
> 
> 
> 
> -Generate Buzz that you can parlay directly into the debut on TV(only a month of difference as opposed to 2 months if you announced it now)
> 
> 
> 
> -Establish that you DELIVER on the $50 PPV's(where as if you announced Punk, you already have that guaranteed expectation in place, right now you don't, people are kind of thinking it's going to happen, but aren't sure, same thing happened with Moxley, and his return was a big factor of the reception of the show, and the overall excitement towards the product, Punk would do the same but 5X the effect)
> 
> 
> 
> That's just off the top of my head, again, none of this is directly quantifiable like it is with PPV buys, maybe you give up 50k PPV buys, so what? That's like $1 million of revenue, all of the elements I noted above outweigh that easily.
> 
> 
> 
> If Punk is going to be there, you tease it at most, and that's exactly what they are doing, everyone is in on this and I fully expect Punk to show up at ALL OUT.


I think Punk probably does more than 50k but that's fair minimum. It's still going to be a big classic moment regardless. Being able to promote him already proves you're legit. Then you can put him in some Road To All Out videos and now there's more exposure for the rest of your roster. All Out comes and delivers off the strength of matches and Punk, now there's hype for TNT a month later. Those are good reasons you listed though, I just think them promoting it ahead just has more benefits tangible and not.


----------



## EMGESP

RapShepard said:


> I think Punk probably does more than 50k but that's fair minimum. It's still going to be a big classic moment regardless. Being able to promote him already proves you're legit. Then you can put him in some Road To All Out videos and now there's more exposure for the rest of your roster. All Out comes and delivers off the strength of matches and Punk, now there's hype for TNT a month later. Those are good reasons you listed though, I just think them promoting it ahead just has more benefits tangible and not.


But hearing Cult of Personality at All Out without any confirmation he'll be there is going to be a priceless moment. You don't get another chance at this huge megaton surprise.


----------



## Chan Hung

Let him leave debut at All Out, but not say anything... and then he gets to do a pipe bomb announcement on the first TNT show
:banderas


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk debuting at the pay-per-view will be the biggest final part of this decade and the biggest thing going into the next new decade


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Bosnian21 said:


> While I don’t necessarily disagree with what you are saying, I think they just value the surprise factor a lot. Take Moxley as an example. They probably could have announced him ahead of time and got even more PPV buys but chose to keep him a surprise.


It also creates a lot more buzz when nobody knows for sure what’s going on and they’re all trying to figure it out. If they had just come out and said they’ve signed Punk, then mystery is over other than speculation as to his role. As it is now, there’s a whole lot more chatter about it, which is what they want and need as much as signing another big name like Punk.


----------



## RapShepard

EMGESP said:


> But hearing Cult of Personality at All Out without any confirmation he'll be there is going to be a priceless moment. You don't get another chance at this huge megaton surprise.


Aye from a fan perspective im not saying that's not going to be a big "holy fucking shit they did it" moment. Just speaking purely from my armchair businessman perspective


----------



## EMGESP

Also, how could we forget? If Punk shows up I think there is a 99% chance AJ shows up too. Double Megaton.


----------



## Britz94xD

EMGESP said:


> Also, how could we forget? If Punk shows up I think there is a 99% chance AJ shows up too. Double Megaton.


AJ vs Brandi coming soon, you all excited gang? :laugh:


----------



## Raye

RapShepard said:


> Aye from a fan perspective im not saying that's not going to be a big "holy fucking shit they did it" moment. Just speaking purely from my armchair businessman perspective


Your armchair business perspective isn't very good then, no offence. You're looking at short-term value over long-term value. They stand to gain a lot more overall value from a surprise over an announcement of Punk's return. Moxley's AEW debut doesn't even come close to the buzz that CM Punk's debut/return to wrestling would cause. Punk is the biggest thing in wrestling since Rock/Austin/Cena, you don't just casually throw it out there whether on twitter, youtube, however. Unforgettable moments hold so much more value in a multitude of ways.


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> Your armchair business perspective isn't very good then, no offence. You're looking at short-term value over long-term value. They stand to gain a lot more overall value from a surprise over an announcement of Punk's return. Moxley's AEW debut doesn't even come close to the buzz that CM Punk's debut/return to wrestling would cause. Punk is the biggest thing in wrestling since Rock/Austin/Cena, you don't just casually throw it out there whether on twitter, youtube, however. Unforgettable moments hold so much more value in a multitude of ways.


Listen I get the surprise factor thing. But I think y'all are seriously underrating and underselling what him being confirmed could really do. 

Remember when Bret Hart made his return to a WWE ring. You remember all the buzz that episode of Raw had going for it? Thats the type of effect I'm thinking of. While sure they could've just had Bret on as a surprise. But that announcement was fucking huge.

I mean you think folk are buzzing because they're reading into tweets and interviews, imagine what the buzz would be if it was already confirmed. Just on this forum alone the buzz would be bigger. Think of all the Punk based threads that would be made with him confirmed. Think of how that it would be trending on Twitter causing a stir. You'd have plenty of articles and vids about it from wrestling sites and vloggers to outside media. That in turn puts more attention on All Out and gives folk on the fence or unaware more reason to buy the show.


----------



## EMGESP

RapShepard said:


> Listen I get the surprise factor thing. But I think y'all are seriously underrating and underselling what him being confirmed could really do.
> 
> Remember when Bret Hart made his return to a WWE ring. You remember all the buzz that episode of Raw had going for it? Thats the type of effect I'm thinking of. While sure they could've just had Bret on as a surprise. But that announcement was fucking huge.
> 
> I mean you think folk are buzzing because they're reading into tweets and interviews, imagine what the buzz would be if it was already confirmed. Just on this forum alone the buzz would be bigger. Think of all the Punk based threads that would be made with him confirmed. Think of how that it would be trending on Twitter causing a stir. You'd have plenty of articles and vids about it from wrestling sites and vloggers to outside media. That in turn puts more attention on All Out and gives folk on the fence or unaware more reason to buy the show.


Well because we don't know what Punk would actually be doing, he could potentially interfere in a match. Its why they didn't announce Moxley.


----------



## AEWMoxley

It doesn't make sense to announce Punk beforehand, because it's not like he'll have a match. If he shows up, it'll be at the very end to attack Jericho, and set up a title feud in which Punk will most likely win the title at the next PPV.


----------



## RapShepard

EMGESP said:


> Well because we don't know what Punk would actually be doing, he could potentially interfere in a match. Its why they didn't announce Moxley.


And we still wouldn't know what he was doing if he was announced. He could interfere in a match or he could cut a promo. Maybe he even beats up Jericho and take his spot in the title match, mirroring what Jericho did to him once upon a time. There's intrigue either way.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

It really depends what they think is more important. If getting the most money they can from PPV buys, it makes more sense to announce Punk for All Out, if they want to build to TV, having Punks return as a big surprise that get people to watch to tune in to AEW TV in higher numbers. The former will make more profits right now, but long term they need eyes on the TV, both for Ad revenue and to make money from future PPVs. While I think it's staggeringly unlikely to actually happen, if anything could make AEW TV the most watched wrestling show of that week, it would be the in ring return of CM Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung

I still stand with him debuting at ALL OUT unannounced and not say anything or keep it brief and let fans know that on Oct 2 the pipe bomb returns!


----------



## RiverFenix

Blink-182 cameo with the "again Janela" reference of the nZo scrap. 

:rock1

(Small nitpick - I wouldn't have had Darby there. I know it's a 3-way, but didn't need all three involved. Just have Janela and Havok scrapping this time.)


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Blink-182 cameo with the "again Janela" reference of the nZo scrap.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jgPlLpd.png" border="0" alt="" title="The Rock" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> (Small nitpick - I wouldn't have had Darby there. I know it's a 3-way, but didn't need all three involved. Just have Janela and Havok scrapping this time.)


As someone mentioned online might as well throw in Enzo and have The Lumberjacks Blink-182 LOL


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw them do a funny little bit with A Boy and His Dinosaur and SCU. Maybe that ends up being a match a All Out, although probably on the Pre Show.

I think the main card will probably have 7 matches along with the Women's Title Presentation, just like Double or Nothing.

So with:

1. Hangman vs. Jericho
2. Omega vs. Mox
3. Cody vs. Spears
4. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
5. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
6. Havoc vs. Allin vs. Janela
7. Probably Brandi & Awesome Kong vs. Allie & Aja Kong

And with the Women's Title Presentation, maybe they don't have another women's match on the show.


----------



## Corey

SCU vs. Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, & Marko Stunt would be a perfect match for the Buy In.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Definitely need another women's match, so I'm guessing we get 9-10 matches.


----------



## Buhalovski

TD Stinger said:


> Saw them do a funny little bit with A Boy and His Dinosaur and SCU. Maybe that ends up being a match a All Out, although probably on the Pre Show.
> 
> I think the main card will probably have 7 matches along with the Women's Title Presentation, just like Double or Nothing.
> 
> So with:
> 
> 1. Hangman vs. Jericho
> 2. Omega vs. Mox
> 3. Cody vs. Spears
> 4. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
> 5. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
> 6. Havoc vs. Allin vs. Janela
> 7. Probably Brandi & Awesome Kong vs. Allie & Aja Kong
> 
> And with the Women's Title Presentation, maybe they don't have another women's match on the show.


Dont forget at least 5 mins for the MJF's promo.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> SCU vs. Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, & Marko Stunt would be a perfect match for the Buy In.


Ugh, I hate Marko Stunt with the group so no thanks from me. “A Boy and his Dinosaur” does not need another boy, IMO.



DGenerationMC said:


> Definitely need another women's match, so I'm guessing we get 9-10 matches.


Normally I would agree, but with the women’s title presentation, it’s the one show they could get away with it. Plus you don’t to bloat the card so much because you know most of these guys aren’t going to be able to help themselves from going long.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah I don't know why Marko stunt is there I mean I get it's cool for a few tricks but it kind of devalues the jungle boy character


----------



## Obfuscation

Stunt can be an ally to A Boy and His Dinosaur without actually taking away from the tag team, itself. Like there's been a presented story of why this is so far (BTE, Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy hating the bully heels, saying they have his back) instead of it simply being a usual case of "We're babyface, we are all great friends". Which is something like Havoc vs Janela vs Darby has kind of shown us that AEW seems to be taking note of this usual trope.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I don't like Marko being there, either. Takes away the allure from JB and Lucha being a team with a strong history. That said, those three versus SCU seems like a Pre Show match, which would make it their best preshow ever.

I think the seven matches + Women's Title presentation + other segments is more than enough to carry All Out and adding more will only make it feel like it's bloated.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmmm.... was watching older CVV interviews

And in the Ryback one, he says he’ll be ring ready again in 3 months, which was beginning june - which then coincides with end of Aug

He also had kind words to say about AEW - and on wrestling in general, he said less dates is attractive to him as he wants the fights to feel special and he has other ventures

Really good interview

He also mentions if AEW gets the dates vs creative vs travel correct - that all the wrestlers will want to go work for them (which i mentioned a while ago is AEW’s big trump card)

Any thoughts? Chances of Ryback coming back 31 Aug?

If you have 40min - good interview


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The heat Ryback would get for even existing. :done


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep, mega heat

In Chicago no less

Actually, perfect guy to get if Punk really didn’t sign

Place will go nuclear


----------



## RiverFenix

Ryback would only be brought in after Punk was a hard no on ever working for AEW. I think AEW has their own Ryback already signed in Wardlow - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150854139611684864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155945465814237186


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ryback would only be brought in after Punk was a hard no on ever working for AEW. I think AEW has their own Ryback already signed in Wardlow -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150854139611684864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155945465814237186


 oh they already signed him? I know it was one of their project but I didnt know they did it already.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There’s been no news on him signing other than the whiteboard tease


----------



## patpat

Yeah but they didnt announced all their signings either. And mist time when they outhouse things on the board it means it's almost done.


----------



## RiverFenix

Nothing officially announced, by why easter egg "Wardlow vignette" if he wasn't signed? They're already putting together a promotional package for a guy they didn't sign? And that white board is definitely made for the viewer/fan.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah ryback signing makes little sense if they want punk to join


----------



## The Masked Avenger

If Punk does fall though, could/should they try to sign Colt Cabana? I know he did stuff with them on BTE.


----------



## Corey

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> If Punk does fall though, could/should they try to sign Colt Cabana? I know he did stuff with them on BTE.


Gonna politely say no thank you to that one.


----------



## TD Stinger

Colt as a commentator would be great. One of the best color guys in the business and brings passion and knowledge to the booth.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nothing officially announced, by why easter egg "Wardlow vignette" if he wasn't signed? They're already putting together a promotional package for a guy they didn't sign? And that white board is definitely made for the viewer/fan.


 ohh yeah they certainly signed him, I dont disagree with you
I was just saying that they didnt officially announce it yet ( but I am almost 100% sure he is signex), every cameo on that board is something confirmed


----------



## Sin City Saint

TD Stinger said:


> Saw them do a funny little bit with A Boy and His Dinosaur and SCU. Maybe that ends up being a match a All Out, although probably on the Pre Show.
> 
> I think the main card will probably have 7 matches along with the Women's Title Presentation, just like Double or Nothing.
> 
> So with:
> 
> 1. Hangman vs. Jericho
> 2. Omega vs. Mox
> 3. Cody vs. Spears
> 4. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
> 5. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
> 6. Havoc vs. Allin vs. Janela
> 7. Probably Brandi & Awesome Kong vs. Allie & Aja Kong
> 
> And with the Women's Title Presentation, maybe they don't have another women's match on the show.


Could see the Brandi & Awesome Kong versus Allie & Aja Kong match being announced on the next RTAO video. 



Corey said:


> SCU vs. Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, & Marko Stunt would be a perfect match for the Buy In.


That would be a good one to close out the Buy In. Could see that and a second women’s match being added. And maybe an MJF match to kick off the night on the pre-show? Against like Sammy Guevara? It’s a match that would make sense - with the Cody vs. Sammy match having just been announced for TNT and the current MJF/Cody alliance.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Pulling for Jericho, Omega, the Lucha Bros and the Best Friends.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Colt as a commentator would be great. One of the best color guys in the business and brings passion and knowledge to the booth.


Agreed if it was for his commentating and be a third guy in the booth then I think he be a good signing, that's if the Punk thing isn't on (which I doubt it is). He can have the odd feud here or there during his time with AEW but he should be only a commentator.



TD Stinger said:


> Saw them do a funny little bit with A Boy and His Dinosaur and SCU. Maybe that ends up being a match a All Out, although probably on the Pre Show.
> 
> I think the main card will probably have 7 matches along with the Women's Title Presentation, just like Double or Nothing.
> 
> So with:
> 
> 1. Hangman vs. Jericho
> 2. Omega vs. Mox
> 3. Cody vs. Spears
> 4. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
> 5. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
> 6. Havoc vs. Allin vs. Janela
> 7. Probably Brandi & Awesome Kong vs. Allie & Aja Kong
> 
> And with the Women's Title Presentation, maybe they don't have another women's match on the show.


They need to get a few of the Joshi's in a match, maybe a 6 way tag match on the pre show (I personally have Brandi's match on the pre show but we know that won't happen). Baker/Yuka/Shida vs Priestly/Riho/Nyla Rose could be a very good pre show match.

That women's tag match aside, that card looks strong. If Punk ain't debuting (which I don't think he is) then they need a few surprises on the night imo. All Out seems like it's going to be one of their big shows of the year, a debut or two (I thought Tenille Dashwood would have debut on the show but alas) at least one big name. A heel turn or something. 

This show has to be one of the shows of the year imo.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Corey said:


> Gonna politely say no thank you to that one.


That's cool. I know nothing about the guy except that he has been on BTE on him and Punk are no longer friends. Everyone seemed to love him in the battle royal at All In. I've never watched RoH so I didn't he also did commentary.


----------



## Obfuscation

The worst thing about Colt Cabana is his commentary. 

Absolute dickbag burying people left and right. And is constantly very insulting/condescending.


----------



## Donnie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ryback would only be brought in after Punk was a hard no on ever working for AEW. I think AEW has their own Ryback already signed in Wardlow -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150854139611684864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155945465814237186


Just watched this dude have a match. He sucks, like a lot. Just another dull big man.


----------



## Shaun_27

Are Punk and Colt still not talking?


----------



## imthegame19

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Pulling for Jericho, Omega, the Lucha Bros and the Best Friends.


I think it's good chance all of them besides Omega win. I can't see Moxley losing in AEW this soon with how hot he is right now. But I'm sure Omega will get his win against him back over the next year.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shaun_27 said:


> Are Punk and Colt still not talking?


They're suing and counter-suing each other for hundreds of thousands of dollars right now.


----------



## RiverFenix

Donnie said:


> Just watched this dude have a match. He sucks, like a lot. Just another dull big man.


Doesn't matter. He has the size they don't have on the roster. Also I'd wonder the quality of opponent he has as well and if he could be carried to better matches with better opponents. 

I do question why this guy wasn't signed by WWE though given his size and look and them signing everybody these days. Maybe he fell through the cracks.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Doesn't matter. He has the size they don't have on the roster. Also I'd wonder the quality of opponent he has as well and if he could be carried to better matches with better opponents.
> 
> I do question why this guy wasn't signed by WWE though given his size and look and them signing everybody these days. Maybe he fell through the cracks.


 now I agree with you he is signed, the guy follows aew on TNT , billy gunn and others aew authorities. soooo that plus the white board is kinda clear
of course the aew account won't follow him yet not to give away the whole thing but aew coaches follow him, m'yeah


----------



## AEWMoxley

Just realized that All Out will be going up against college football on the 31st. It obviously didn't affect attendance/ticket demand, but it will be interesting to see what the PPV buys will be. I still expect a very strong number, which will make it look even more impressive given the competition it will be going up against.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEWMoxley said:


> Just realized that All Out will be going up against college football on the 31st. It obviously didn't affect attendance/ticket demand, but it will be interesting to see what the PPV buys will be. I still expect a very strong number, which will make it look even more impressive given the competition it will be going up against.


It's definitely tougher. Saturday nights on the whole will have more competition than Sunday night PPV's. But I still like Saturdays better. Will also have to watch out for UFC cards and big boxing fights competing for the PPV interest and dollar on Saturday nights.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's definitely tougher. Saturday nights on the whole will have more competition than Sunday night PPV's. But I still like Saturdays better. Will also have to watch out for UFC cards and big boxing fights competing for the PPV interest and dollar on Saturday nights.


I doubt they'll put any of their PPVs on the same night as a big UFC or boxing PPV, or for that matter, against late season/playoff NFL games.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEWMoxley said:


> I doubt they'll put any of their PPVs on the same night as a big UFC or boxing PPV, or for that matter, against late season/playoff NFL games.



Right. But they'll have to watch that and book accordingly. Also I don't think they'd book a PPV the Saturday night of a WWE PPV on the Sunday. There could be months where they don't have a choice with competing Saturday night with direct PPV competition.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

AEWMoxley said:


> Just realized that All Out will be going up against college football on the 31st. It obviously didn't affect attendance/ticket demand, but it will be interesting to see what the PPV buys will be. I still expect a very strong number, which will make it look even more impressive given the competition it will be going up against.


These are the nationally broadcast games that will go against some part of All Out:

ESPN
Boise St v Florida St
Fresno St v USC

ABC
Oregon v Auburn

FS1
Miami (OH) v Iowa

All others will be on ESPN+ or league networks. The ABC game is the only one that looks important.


----------



## AEWMoxley

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> These are the nationally broadcast games that will go against some part of All Out:
> 
> ESPN
> Boise St v Florida St
> Fresno St v USC
> 
> ABC
> Oregon v Auburn
> 
> FS1
> Miami (OH) v Iowa
> 
> All others will be on ESPN+ or league networks. The ABC game is the only one that looks important.


This is still easily the most competition that they will have gone up against, and when they pull in 150K+ buys, it will look very good for the company against that kind of competition.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## RapShepard

Due to the incredibly high standards they set, that was easily the worst Road To video they've done. Only talking point is maybe there's a different condition they wanted to change beside just one person at ringside with Cody. 

MJF having Cody's dog on his tie was golden though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was SO good!

Gravitas man - Cody not giving a F - just signing.

First time he has even acknowledged anything relating to Spears since DoN


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Due to the incredibly high standards they set, that was easily the worst Road To video they've done. Only talking point is maybe there's a different condition they wanted to change beside just one person at ringside with Cody.
> 
> MJF having Cody's dog on his tie was golden though


You and I have different eyes and ears brother

That was an amazing video

Ps> anybody get the little dig from the lawyer? It’s 2019, we send everything electronically... ie> emails, texts... and so on


----------



## RiverFenix

Lawyer SLAYED CM Punk in the video. Mentioning how in 10 years as a lawyer for the Jaguars this is the first time she has done a contract in person as "It's 2019, and normally people just sign and email things and deliver them electronically"


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You and I have different eyes and ears brother
> 
> 
> 
> That was an amazing video


I totally disagree with you, but that's okay. Thats easily the worst video they've produced. It was essentially filler. It's not shot bad, but when the highlight is a dog on a tie (my opinion) or Cody not caring and signing a contract (your opinion). It's a hard stretch to call this a good episode/part.


----------



## RiverFenix

I hope they're not going to have MJF as Cody's only entourage at ring side and then he turns on him during the match. A bit too heavy on the foreboding there and I think it would be WAY too soon. 

I'd love for Brandi to try and talk Cody out of having MJF as she doesn't trust him, but Cody insisting. Have that cloud over the match, but in the end MJF is loyal to Rhodes. Save any turn for much later. 

Only white board easter egg worth mentioning is "Penta/Fenix contracts" other things seemed to just be filler and then taking shots at Vince/WWE - "More Blood+Guts!!!" etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well, the real highlight was the lawyer going All In on standards and practices 

I’ll give it to you, was filler

But it was very well done filler IMO


----------



## Alright_Mate

The way that contract signing went down was very professional but it felt somewhat needless.

MJF's Pharaoh tie was the highlight, he tried to kill that dog with chocolate not so long ago :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> I totally disagree with you, but that's okay. Thats easily the worst video they've produced. It was essentially filler. It's not shot bad, but when the highlight is a dog on a tie (my opinion) or Cody not caring and signing a contract (your opinion). It's a hard stretch to call this a good episode/part.


Not amazing, but I dug it. It's fun to wait in anticipation for a new webisode to drop. This one was long game story telling. MFJ going over how much he really likes Cody, Tully making sure Cody could only have one corner man, Cody signing the contract without caring about contract change. 

Cody's one cornerman will be MJF. Can he be trusted? Will he or won't he turn on Cody?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Let’s just all take a moment to realise - in the E this would have been an in-ring segment, with 20 min promos and a brawl to end it

This contract signing was awesome in comparison


----------



## RapShepard

See I wasn't thinking of Punk during this so I didn't interpret it as shots from the lawyer. But thinking of Punks recent stuff I get it. The more blood shit I did catch. 

Idk for me it's a thing of how long can they go with pot shots. Probably doesn't git for me because I like WWE, so it's just like whatever. But their core fans certainly like it so it's not like it's a negative for them at the moment. It just seems unoriginal though, I've seen TNA/Impact wear the "fuck WWE" thing out already.


----------



## Bosnian21

I think they put MJF in there to describe how much he loves Cody, so when Cody doesn’t select MJF he’ll be devastated. Maybe even join the Inner Circle.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not amazing, but I dug it. It's fun to wait in anticipation for a new webisode to drop. This one was long game story telling. MFJ going over how much he really likes Cody, Tully making sure Cody could only have one corner man, Cody signing the contract without caring about contract change.
> 
> Cody's one cornerman will be MJF. Can he be trusted? Will he or won't he turn on Cody?


The anticipation is dope, but this just ain't hit. For me if they were going to focus on just this feud, then we should've got waaaay more build. For it to be the first road to video that I've seen focus on just one feud, it underwhelmed. 




LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let’s just all take a moment to realise - in the E this would have been an in-ring segment, with 20 min promos and a brawl to end it
> 
> This contract signing was awesome in comparison


See disagree WWE contract signings suck because they all end in a fight. But this sucked for me because it was useless as a viewing experience if it was the bulk of the episode.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope they're not going to have MJF as Cody's only entourage at ring side and then he turns on him during the match.  A bit too heavy on the foreboding there and I think it would be WAY too soon.
> 
> I'd love for Brandi to try and talk Cody out of having MJF as she doesn't trust him, but Cody insisting. Have that cloud over the match, but in the end MJF is loyal to Rhodes. Save any turn for much later.
> 
> Only white board easter egg worth mentioning is "Penta/Fenix contracts" other things seemed to just be filler and then taking shots at Vince/WWE - "More Blood+Guts!!!" etc.


How is it too soon? They need to elevate all of their best and most charismatic characters for their TV show. If MJF isn't getting a match at All Out, then starting his feud with Cody is the next best thing. That feud needs to happen in order to elevate MJF. Not because Cody is some big star or anything, but because it's a story that they've built for a while, and it needs to end with MJF beating him. The sooner they start this feud, the better.

However, if Cody doesn't care about drawing in casual fans, as he claimed, then he can continue feuding with his buddies without putting anyone who's actually good over.


----------



## Donnie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Doesn't matter*. He has the size they don't have on the roster. Also I'd wonder the quality of opponent he has as well and if he could be carried to better matches with better opponents.
> 
> I do question why this guy wasn't signed by WWE though given his size and look and them signing everybody these days. Maybe he fell through the cracks.


No, it DOES matter. He sucks at his job, like a lot. I don't give a fuck how big his arms are, dude sucks.


----------



## RiverFenix

Donnie said:


> No, it DOES matter. He sucks at his job, like a lot. I don't give a fuck how big his arms are, dude sucks.


AEW is not going to get top end indie names. WWE gets all of those with five year six figure AAV contracts. AEW does have a budget they need to work under. So they need to find diamonds in the rough they think they can coach up. Sucking in a small time indie against other equally bad workers, in a crud ring in front of a small crowd - I'm not ready to write him off because of it. Who were his trainers? How long has he been wrestling? Has he ever trained under somebody like a Dean Malenko or Jerry Lynn? Who is the best wrestler he's ever been in the ring against? Are they signed anywhere? 

I'm willing to wait and see.


----------



## Donnie

You'll be waiting a while for him to get better.


----------



## NXT Only

MJF cannot turn this soon. 

I need my Nightmare Family stable.


----------



## Mordecay

MJF turning on Cody it seems, and I have been thinking that for a while, it would make sense. That being said, if they do that, Spears is fucked, beause AEW fans care way more about MJF than about Spears, and the thing people would talk at the end of the match/show wouldn't be Spears beating Cody but MJF turning on Cody, so this whole thing they are doing to elevate Spears wouldn't work, at least not all that well, they have to plan this carefully.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lawyer SLAYED CM Punk in the video. Mentioning how in 10 years as a lawyer for the Jaguars this is the first time she has done a contract in person as "It's 2019, and normally people just sign and email things and deliver them electronically"


I noticed that too. Lmao
Anyhow short video too.short but very well.done!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let’s just all take a moment to realise - in the E this would have been an in-ring segment, with 20 min promos and a brawl to end it
> 
> This contract signing was awesome in comparison


I agree. This was very well done


----------



## Bosnian21

Not sure what you guys were talking about, that was a great episode imo. Short, but great.


----------



## TD Stinger

Between the MJF bit (wearing a fucking Pharaoh tie LOL), the contract stating they can only have on person in their corners, and Brandi probably wrestling earlier in the night, looking more and more likely MJF will be in Cody's corner.

And also, I don't need to see MJF betray Cody for a long time. You can build that relationship for awhile.


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> You'll be waiting a while for him to get better.


Dude, all he needs is to be trained by Jerry Lynn :mj4


----------



## Donnie

MC said:


> Dude, all he needs is to be trained by Jerry Lynn :mj4


:lmao He'd do a worse job than :HBK did on NXT.


----------



## DGenerationMC

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Pulling for Jericho, Omega, the Lucha Bros and the Best Friends.


Might as well make my All Out picks now, as it seems the biggest matches on the card have been announced.

Jericho, Moxley, Dark Order, Lucha Bros, Spears and Darby all win next month.


----------



## The Bloodline

I thought the Road To episode was amazing this week. The MJF promo was really good. You could just feel how much of a shitty person he is as he speaks. The contract signing was some of the best stuff ive seen from wrestling in a while. Tully is awesome as his calm serious manager. He brings a confidence that shawn doesnt have on his own. Shawn is also playing his role great. Cody didnt have to say much of anything in the whole video but you felt the tension building with every clip. The signing itself was really good too. Cody not acknowledging them and just shooting Shawn a death stare before leaving. Shawn not knowing how to respond to.Cody approach and Tully having to reassure him.

Great stuff. Hope we get to see this during the weekly shows, not just on the internet.


----------



## Chan Hung

The thing I'm really loving a lot about this company is the way that they are able to put the production for the Road 2 shows allow the viewer to think the potential is huge for them to put a good product out there with stories and compelling production


----------



## Chan Hung

I want to add that I think they really need to give Shawn Spears the win at all out and I enjoy what they're doing continuing pushing him as maybe one of their top heels


----------



## ripcitydisciple

When MJF undid the button to reveal his tie I laughed out loud. MJF is indeed the future of AEW and if he is handled right and with care, will be a major superstar in professional wrestling.

The last thing I will say about this is MJF should be looked at as a Souffle, not a Pop Tart.

If you understand what I mean then you know what side of the fence I am on, regarding the Burberry scarf-wearing prodigy.


----------



## Raye

The Road To episode this week was really good. The contract signing felt refreshing because it didn't follow the same procedure we're used to. The build up to Cody finally arriving all felt legit too. Great stuff.


----------



## ElTerrible

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Ugh he´s got the chewing gum going again. Makes him look like trailer park trash.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Loved how Spears was looking for that reaction, Cody sandbagging him, and the Tully playing his role by getting Spears to calm down

‘Wait for Chicago’ 

Very well done


----------



## Death Rider

I enjoyed that episode a lot. MJF plays his character to a T. Also like Cody not giving a damn what is in the contract and just signing it so he can get his hands on Spears. Spears did a good job as well and I liked the way they put Tully over as a smart bastard.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The chairman hath spoken


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156959025864564737


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

A very short Road To and a step down from the greatness of last week's but it was still good for what they tried to tell.

Cody/Spears is looking like it will be a special match once again under Cody's (and Spears's) belt. I liked that Cody went through his typical routine BUT the chair shot from Spears and betrayal, along with aligning with one of his father's enemies in Tully, clearly has gotten under his skin but is trying hard to play it off as business as usual. Love that kind of subtle storytelling. The one second stare to Spears at the end after signing the contract said everything without blatantly saying anything.

I know that people want MJF in Cody's corner and it'll likely be the case but I would love for MJF to not turn on Cody here and play it clean. It'll be expected from the fans and people in the company to think MJF screws him so why not MJF play 4D chess and not do it? Makes him come off as smart while also keeping the integrity of the story. They may also not have Cody choose MJF and give MJF assured validation of him eventually turning on Cody. A lot of options this can go.

Next Road To, however, we need to start building to Jericho/Page and especially Omega/Moxley. I know Mox said his speech last week but I need a promo from Omega too. As for the World title match, they need to get that going too. Page did very well for himself two weeks ago in his promo but they need to keep that going.


----------



## Chan Hung

WINNING said:


> A very short Road To and a step down from the greatness of last week's but it was still good for what they tried to tell.
> 
> Cody/Spears is looking like it will be a special match once again under Cody's (and Spears's) belt. I liked that Cody went through his typical routine BUT the chair shot from Spears and betrayal, along with aligning with one of his father's enemies in Tully, clearly has gotten under his skin but is trying hard to play it off as business as usual. Love that kind of subtle storytelling. The one second stare to Spears at the end after signing the contract said everything without blatantly saying anything.
> 
> I know that people want MJF in Cody's corner and it'll likely be the case but I would love for MJF to not turn on Cody here and play it clean. It'll be expected from the fans and people in the company to think MJF screws him so why not MJF play 4D chess and not do it? Makes him come off as smart while also keeping the integrity of the story. They may also not have Cody choose MJF and give MJF assured validation of him eventually turning on Cody. A lot of options this can go.
> 
> Next Road To, however, we need to start building to Jericho/Page and especially Omega/Moxley. I know Mox said his speech last week but I need a promo from Omega too. As for the World title match, they need to get that going too. Page did very well for himself two weeks ago in his promo but they need to keep that going.


Yeah Omega needs to promo up...and Jericho heel it up


----------



## Raye

Next week's episode will address the Women's Championship, I'm sure we'll get something in there about one of the other matches. We're exactly 4 weeks away now.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

WINNING said:


> I know that people want MJF in Cody's corner and it'll likely be the case but I would love for MJF to not turn on Cody here and play it clean. It'll be expected from the fans and people in the company to think MJF screws him so why not MJF play 4D chess and not do it? Makes him come off as smart while also keeping the integrity of the story. They may also not have Cody choose MJF and give MJF assured validation of him eventually turning on Cody. A lot of options this can go.


Way too early for MJF to turn on Cody, you have to establish their friendship on TV before you do the turn, besides, I wouldn't even be talking about the turn for a year or two, it's got a lot of legs to it.


----------



## Raye

Does anyone know when Revival's contracts are supposedly going to end?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Way too early for MJF to turn on Cody, you have to establish their friendship on TV before you do the turn, besides, I wouldn't even be talking about the turn for a year or two, it's got a lot of legs to it.


I wouldn't use the outright betrayal here but I could see them possibly have MJF cost Cody the match. Either a DQ or him accidentally hitting Cody instead of Spears and he gets pinned.


----------



## Chan Hung

Raye said:


> Does anyone know when Revival's contracts are supposedly going to end?


I read April 2020. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Less than a month to go! I booked the day off so I could order it on PPV. :woo



Raye said:


> Does anyone know when Revival's contracts are supposedly going to end?


April 2020 for Dawson and June 2020 for Wilder.


----------



## Raye

You know what, I'm really debating on a road trip to attend the event. The card looks great and crowning the first ever AEW World Champion is historic in-on-itself. Plus in the odd chance that CM Punk does show up, I can say I was apart of one of the best moments in wrestling history (because undoubtedly Punk's return would go down as one).


----------



## TD Stinger

I think MJF does end up being Cody's corner guy and gets involved in some shenanigans.

But no way do they do the turn now. Or at least they shouldn't. You could go another 2 years before you finally pull the trigger on that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They're really saving that MJF turn for a rainy day, huh?


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> You know what, I'm really debating on a road trip to attend the event. The card looks great and crowning the first ever AEW World Champion is historic in-on-itself. Plus in the odd chance that CM Punk does show up, I can say I was apart of one of the best moments in wrestling history (because undoubtedly Punk's return would go down as one).


Go man it'll be a fun experience with a bunch of excited wrestling fans and a some good wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung

Raye said:


> You know what, I'm really debating on a road trip to attend the event. The card looks great and crowning the first ever AEW World Champion is historic in-on-itself. Plus in the odd chance that CM Punk does show up, I can say I was apart of one of the best moments in wrestling history (because undoubtedly Punk's return would go down as one).


Im jealous ..i would.make that trip if i could


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So.... MJF is charging $150 per meet and greet at Starrcast, because he ‘doesn’t want to meet anybody’

Those are Hogan / Warrior prices

Guy is a legend


----------



## ceeder

So, what’s the card looking like?

—

Announced:

1. AEW World Championship: Chris Jericho vs. Adam "Hangman" Page

2. Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley

3. AAA Tag Team Championship: Lucha Brothers (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Ladder Match)

4. Cody vs. Shawn Spears (w/Tully Blanchard)

5. Best Friends vs. Dark Order (Winner gets a bye in tag team championship tournament)

6. Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Darby Allin

—

Rumoured:

• Britt Baker vs. Bea Priestley
• Awesome Kong/Brandi Rhodes vs. Aja Kong/Allie

Anything else?

Where do the rest of the tag teams fit on the card? SCU, Luchasaurus/JB, Angelico/Evans, Private Party... crazy 4 way tag or just hold them off the show for the tag tournament coming up on TV?

How about MJF, CIMA, Sabian, Guevara? Kind of expecting MJF in Cody’s corner. I guess CIMA and Dustin aren’t working the show, would have absolutely loved the story they would tell in a match together. 

Comedy acts like Nakazawa, Librarians Avalon/Leva? Maybe pre-show?

Any joshi appearances?

What do you guys predict as a final card?


----------



## TD Stinger

ceeder said:


> So, what’s the card looking like?
> 
> —
> 
> Announced:
> 
> 1. AEW World Championship: Chris Jericho vs. Adam "Hangman" Page
> 
> 2. Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley
> 
> 3. AAA Tag Team Championship: Lucha Brothers (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Ladder Match)
> 
> 4. Cody vs. Shawn Spears (w/Tully Blanchard)
> 
> 5. Best Friends vs. Dark Order (Winner gets a bye in tag team championship tournament)
> 
> 6. Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Darby Allin
> 
> —
> 
> Rumoured:
> 
> • Britt Baker vs. Bea Priestley
> • Awesome Kong/Brandi Rhodes vs. Aja Kong/Allie
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Where do the rest of the tag teams fit on the card? SCU, Luchasaurus/JB, Angelico/Evans, Private Party... crazy 4 way tag or just hold them off the show for the tag tournament coming up on TV?
> 
> How about MJF, CIMA, Sabian, Guevara? Kind of expecting MJF in Cody’s corner. I guess CIMA and Dustin aren’t working the show, would have absolutely loved the story they would tell in a match together.
> 
> Comedy acts like Nakazawa, Librarians Avalon/Leva? Maybe pre-show?
> 
> Any joshi appearances?
> 
> What do you guys predict as a final card?


The women’s title presentation is on the show as well.

If I had to guess, Brandi/Kong vs. Allie/Kong gets added to the main show. And for the pre show another women’s match and a tag match like SCU vs. A Boy and his Dinosaur.


----------



## RiverFenix

SCU vs Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus/Marko Stunt on Buy in would make some sense. 

I think we see a segment involving the ladies at the Women's World Title unveiling rather than another match outside of Kong/Allie vs Kong/Brandi.

I think they need to have Guevara win on the pre-show as well to give him some rub going into the first match at AEWDC vs Cody. I'd probably have Sammy Guevara vs Sonny Kiss on the pre-show. Probably get more rub from beating Cima but I think you keep Cima strong after Omega match to be a solid mid-card guy once television starts. 

I'd get Shida a singles win on her record to have her qualify for whatever match they have for the Women's Title on AEW's TNT premiere as well. Maybe Shida vs Kylie Rae on the pre-show. 

Buy-In

Match#1-SCU vs Boy and his Dinosaur and Marko Stunt
Match#2-Hiraku Shida vs Kylie Rae
Match#3-Sammy Guevara vs Sonny Kiss

Main Card
Match#4- Best Friends vs Dark Order
Mtch#5- Janela vs Allin vs Havoc
Match#6- Kong/Allie vs Kong/Brandi
Match#7- Cody vs Spears
Match#8- Bucks vs Penta/Fenix
Women's Title unveiling segment
Match#9- Moxley vs Omega
Match#10- Page vs Jericho


----------



## Joe Gill

I am legit pumped to see 5 matches on this ppv... moxley vs omega, first aew champion, spears vs rhodes, ladder match spot fest, and the triple threat match. All 5 of these matches have me at least somewhat intrigued. Also curious to see who they choose to reveal the womans championship. 

I honestly cant remember the last wwe ppv where I wanted to see 5 or more matches.... maybe wrestlemania 17? lol


----------



## Asuka842

I wonder if they'll do some matches to set up the women who will compete for the women's title when the TV show debuts as well?

Also I hope that they get a legend to unveil the belt like they got Bret Hart to unveil the HW title. Ivory or Bull Nakano come to mind as good choices if you can get them.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Card is looking like a CLASSIC.


----------



## Aedubya

This is how the womans title should play out:

4 (randomly selected) tag matches -
the winners of each tag team match face each other STRAIGHT AWAY after their win

The 4 eventual winners go onto the the first tv show to fight each other in a semi final/final format

It could play out like this.......

Britt/Bea v Nia/Shoko
Brandi/Awesome v Allie/Kong
Riho/librarian v Ford/Hikaru
yuka/Kylie v Gibbs/Bordeaux

WINNING TEAM SQUARE OFF;(winners---)
Nia Shoko --- Nia
Brandi Awesome --- Brandi
Ford Hikaru --- Hikaru
Yuka Kylie --- Yuka

TV PLAY OFF
Brandi v Nia
Yuka v Hikaru

Final
Brandi v Yuka

Yuka wins

Ps' Brandi completely cheats her way to the Final & Bordeaux will definitely be involved in helping her
Britt/Bea losing can lead to a big program v each other


----------



## shandcraig

the big note about the womans belt is it says world championship. So stupid that it is just womans championship in some promotions. Should be looked at as world


----------



## Corey

New poster just released to purchase. Judging by who is on it that isn't in a match yet, I imagine we're getting SCU vs. Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus as well a women's triple threat with Nyla, Britt Baker, and that Japanese girl with the kendo stick whose name I cannot remember to round out the card. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158467846416031744


----------



## Asuka842

^Hikaru Shida.


----------



## Aedubya

Isn't Hikaru dating Omega?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Isn't Hikaru dating Omega?


that is the rumour

for a while now it seems


----------



## Raye

I wonder if the poster is a good indication that we'll get Britt vs Shida vs Nyla at All Out.


----------



## TD Stinger

It does make you wonder how they are going to crown the 1st Women's Champion on their 1st TV show.

They only have this show before then and they already have a pretty full card. Maybe use the Pre Show to have a pair of qualifying matches (like 2 Fatal Four Ways or something) and then later have the winner of those 2 matches at the championship presentation.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think they want to get Shida a singles win. And then all the women with singles wins face off on Oct 2nd.

Britt Baker (DoN), Allie (Fyter), Riho (Fyter), Brandi(FftF) and then Shida at AO. Allie could be pulled because of her singles loss though making it a four way.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they want to get Shida a singles win. And then all the women with singles wins face off on Oct 2nd.
> 
> Britt Baker (DoN), Allie (Fyter), Riho (Fyter), Brandi(FftF) and then Shida at AO. Allie could be pulled because of her singles loss though making it a four way.


If you pull Allie for that reason then you gotta pull Riho for the same reason and no one wants that.


----------



## RiverFenix

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> If you pull Allie for that reason then you gotta pull Riho for the same reason and no one wants that.


Singles loss. Riho lost a tag match.



Raye said:


> I wonder if the poster is a good indication that we'll get Britt vs Shida vs Nyla at All Out.


Also no Kong, Kong or Allie. Maybe they save that fall out for television. Aja had knee surgery recently I believe.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## RiverFenix

Ivelisse!!!!!!

Teal Piper is interesting as well just on lineage.

Casino Battle Royale announced for women. Will have 21 competitors. Brandi notes there isn't 21 women signed - so open call basically. 

Ivelisse!!!!!!

Jazz in as well. 

Jake the Snake as the dealer is fun as well.


----------



## rbl85

The daughter of Roddy Piper, Ivelisse and Jazz are the first 3 women in the battle royale

So for the moment we have for the Battle Royale :

- Allie
- Kong
- Priestley
- Brandi 
- Britt Baker
- Hikaru Shida 
- Kylie Rae
- Leva Bates 
- Nyla Rose
- Penelope Ford
- Sadie Gibbs
- Teal Pipper
- Jazz 
- Ivelisse

Forgot Riho and Yuka XD

5 women left


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I guess the return of Casino Battle Royale to decide one of the two who fight for the Women's championship makes sense if they really want to present it as being on the same level as the Men's World title.


----------



## V-Trigger

14 participants so far on the Casino BR if we count the most recent ones.


----------



## NascarStan

Ivelisse is a big get for the Womens roster, lot of great matches she can have with Priestley, Baker, and the Joshi's

Jazz is a legend and it's cool to see her and Teal Piper let's see if she has it in her. As for other surprise entrants hoping we get Kagetsu and LuFisto (health permitting)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Where the hell is Kylie Rae? No mention of her at all. 
I hope she’s back for All Out.


----------



## RiverFenix

A shot at the title as in #1 contender after the champion is crowned at AEWDC or one of the two combatants for the title at AEWDC? 

Where does Teal Piper work out of? I can only find that she was an actress up until seven or so years ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ivelisse being there is big news

One of my favs from LU

Can Taya be next?!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

AverageJoe9 said:


> Ivelisse is a big get for the Womens roster


Is she really?
ROH, WWE, TNA all could have had her and have passed.

She has a really bad reputation.


----------



## RiverFenix

AverageJoe9 said:


> Ivelisse is a big get for the Womens roster, lot of great matches she can have with Priestley, Baker, and the Joshi's
> 
> Jazz is a legend and it's cool to see her and Teal Piper let's see if she has it in her. As for other surprise entrants hoping we get Kagetsu and LuFisto (health permitting)


I hope she has signed. I know she was at a recent wwe try out. Could she just be biding her time and getting a one-off paycheck while she waits on her wwe background/medicals to clear? 

Another name I'd like to see is Cheerleader Melissa (Anderson). She played Mariposa in LU and was also part if TNA as both Raisha Saeed and Alyssa Flash. As well of course being a long time presence on the women's indies.


----------



## rbl85

V-Trigger said:


> 14 participants so far on the Casino BR if we count the most recent ones.


No 15


----------



## RiverFenix

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Is she really?
> ROH, WWE, TNA all could have had her and have passed.
> 
> She has a really bad reputation.


She was locked into one of those horrid LU contracts until recently. WWE did her dirty in the past and admittedly she has heat with Tessa Blanchard from a LU happening so Impact probably not an avenue.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope she has signed. I know she was at a recent wwe try out. Could she just be biding her time and getting a one-off paycheck while she waits on her wwe background/medicals to clear?
> 
> Another name I'd like to see is Cheerleader Melissa (Anderson). She played Mariposa in LU and was also part if TNA as both Raisha Saeed and Alyssa Flash. As well of course being a long time presence on the women's indies.


I think that if Ivelisse wanted (or if WWE really wanted her) to go to WWE she would not do an AEW PPV


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

An interesting Road To episode for sure. Not to the level of past episodes but it was decent for what it was.

The Casino Battle Royale being back is a mixed thing. It's a good way to establish a contender for the title like you did for the AEW World title but the Casino Battle Royale wasn't all that great at DoN and I don't see it being any better here at All Out.

That said, we got 14 participants, right?

- Allie
- Awesome Kong
- Bea Priestley
- Brandi Rhodes
- Britt Baker
- Hikaru Shida 
- Kylie Rae
- Leva Bates 
- Nyla Rose
- Penelope Ford
- Yuka Sakazaki
- Riho
- Sadie Gibbs
- Teal Pipper
- Jazz 
- Ivelisse

Leaving five left? I can guarantee Victoria (Tara) will be involved due to All Out being in her hometown of Chicago. I wouldn't even be surprised if they somehow get Lita involved in this as well, assuming she doesn't have a legends' contract with WWE. Maybe an Ayako Hamada from AAA as well?

Should be interesting how this goes. Once again, I repeat, Brandi Rhodes cannot win this match at all. She can get close but let a big babyface (likely Allie) that eliminates her so she gets put over big in that sense.


----------



## RiverFenix

Aja Kong and Awesome Kong have their face off in the CBR instead of a tag match?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ivelisse!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ivelisse!!!!!!


:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone

Another awesome vid from these guys. Instantly stoked for the women’s battle royale. I hope the three new ones they just announced are actually signed — I’d love to see a lot more of them.


----------



## RapShepard

This was a really good episode focusing on the women. 

Nyla's bit was dope, hopefully she can tell it on big day time TV show. .

Didn't know Piper had a wrestling daughter. 

The way they introduced folk for the Casino Battle Royale was dope, though that format is still shitty. WWE can't own the one person enters at a time format, just go with that. 

Ladder match being for the belts is cool, though hopefully this is the last or second to last match with then for a while.

Brandi winning or being runner up seems like it's going to happen


----------



## RiverFenix

You can see all the cards Jake deals when he tosses them across the table. None were the Joker. 

Teal Piper - Five of Clubs
Ivelisse - Seven of Spades
Jazz looked like the Six of Hearts


----------



## V-Trigger

RapShepard said:


> Brandi winning or being runner up seems like it's going to happen


Not gonna happen. They know that it will have major backlash. Specially when you have much better workers on the roster.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: Awesome pickups in Jazz and Ivelisse :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> Didn't know Piper had a wrestling daughter.


I think she's just beginning to train/wrestle as a 35 yr old. She was an actress until 2012 according to an IMDB. And she mentions in the vid that she was inspired by the AEW women and women's wrestling in general "where it's at now is why I finally decided to take a leap into the industry".

Maybe hide her green-ness in the battle royal for her bucket list and then transition her to a out-of-ring role given her acting training/experience.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

That was probably my favorite episode of "Road To" yet, and that's saying a lot because I did not give ONE FUCK about the woman's division.

I didn't even know Roddy Piper had a daughter that wrestled, but she seems cool, hope she can go.


----------



## RiverFenix

Getting lost in this CBR talk is that AEW talked about "our partners, the AAA promotion had their major show of the yeat Triplemania..." and then show highlights of Bucks/Omega vs Penta/Fenix/Laredo Kid even when AEW side lost. But more interestingly was showing highlights of Cain Velasquez, who did team with Cody (and Psycho Clown), but they could have just showed Cody spots but didn't. Also FWIW at post-show interviews Cody was asked about Cain possibly in AEW and was open to it, but said to the effect only after this guy first - indicating Psycho Clown who was standing/walking with him at the time.


----------



## looper007

I really hope they gave Jake Roberts a job backstage as he's one of the best minds in the business. Seen as he's clean and sober now, he be a amazing guy to have around for the younger talent.

For the women, smart move to have a battle royale to get all the women of AEW onto the big show of AEW's budding career. I didn't know Roddy Piper's daughter was a wrestler, fingers crossed she's decent in the ring as plenty of potential there, maybe a team up with MJF. Ivelisse would be a good pick up for the women's division.

Nyla Rose could be a great monster heel in the next few years for AEW once it clicks for her.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think she's just beginning to train/wrestle as a 35 yr old. She was an actress until 2012 according to an IMDB. And she mentions in the vid that she was inspired by the AEW women and women's wrestling in general "where it's at now is why I finally decided to take a leap into the industry".
> 
> Maybe hide her green-ness in the battle royal for her bucket list and then transition her to a out-of-ring role given her acting training/experience.


Okay yeah definitely didn't catch that sentence. But I dig your suggestion of switching her to something non-wrestling related. Maybe be the sit down interviewer or a valet.


----------



## TD Stinger

One of these next few Road to videos I really need a response from Omega to Mox.

That out of the way, I enjoyed the focus on the women in this episode. It does leave me with a question. If this battle royal is to determine one spot in the 1st ever AEW Women’s title match, what will determine the other? Especially with this match taking up their whole roster, or at least you would think.

Ivelisse is a nice surprise. Seems like everyone has passed on her recently from WWE to Impact. I don know if this is a one shot for now or something more but this might be her last chance to do something big in women’s wrestling. And Jazz as a veteran woman in there is great as well.

To echo someone else, I hope Kylie Rae is well. I thought I heard about her dealing with an injury or sickness or something like that. She has been completely absent since DON.


----------



## RapShepard

V-Trigger said:


> Not gonna happen. They know that it will have major backlash. Specially when you have much better workers on the roster.


Hopefully not, but gut feeling says they do. It just an easy story to tell to begin the division. All they got to do is go on an episode of BTE make a light joke about folk not liking Brandi, and some will lighten up like with the Librarians.


----------



## RiverFenix

There should be three more Road to All Out videos before the show. Along with the Omega rebuttal, Page vs Jericho needs a helluva lot more focus as well. I mean it's the main event and to crown the first ever AEW World Champion afterall. Hopefully the next few are longer and promote more of the matches.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Okay yeah definitely didn't catch that sentence. But I dig your suggestion of switching her to something non-wrestling related. Maybe be the sit down interviewer or a valet.


Use her as a shit talking heel manager, gives them time to have someone train her one on one for as long as they feel she needs it in the ring. She can use tag matches to get experience in and to hide her weaknesses. She's got a presence to her, she doesn't need to be Asuka in the ring but she needs to be at a good level. 

As you said if it doesn't work out, you can use her as a interviewer down the line.


----------



## Corey

That was a REALLY good Road To episode, but I don't understand how they're gonna determine the first Women's Champ? Brandi just said "who gets the first shot" so I need further explanation.

Otherwise, I marked for Piper, Ivelisse, and Jazz. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Chan Hung

Ivelisse well I dont know her, but shes hot. I'm excited to.see where Piper goes. Hope Kylie and Britt are in it

Btw please hire Jake Roberts for manager 
:bow


----------



## Death Rider

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Is she really?
> ROH, WWE, TNA all could have had her and have passed.
> 
> She has a really bad reputation.


Yes she is fucking great and was a highlight in LU. I mean didn't Tessa had a bad reputation and look how great she is


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Ivelisse in the CBR though :yes


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Ivelisse is talented but her attitude is shit and is the main reason why she hasn't been in major promotions in recent years. Now that LU is gone, this may very well be her last chance at national prominence. She better not ruin this opportunity for herself.


----------



## zrc

God get Victoria in there. Don't care what voodoo they have to do to make it happen! Go get your send off my Queen!



WINNING said:


> Leaving five left? I can guarantee Victoria (Tara) will be involved due to All Out being in her hometown of Chicago.


She moved back to California in 2015.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I expect it since it's in Chicago and apparently, 2019 is her final in ring year. Give her a big moment as a sendoff since she's persona non grata in WWE these days.


----------



## Aedubya

Loved that ep, hopefully they get the casino royale right this time - production wise that is - seemed to be sloppy at DON , especially the entrances. It was their first show I suppose so we can let them away with that one lol

Never heard of the 3 newcomers, is Jazz old skool WWE? I think I vaguely remember her

Scarlett Bordeaux is the joker #21


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WINNING said:


> Ivelisse is talented but her attitude is shit and is the main reason why she hasn't been in major promotions in recent years. Now that LU is gone, this may very well be her last chance at national prominence. She better not ruin this opportunity for herself.


I’m hoping nobody opting for her services humbled her

+ that Cody kinda spelled out ‘last chance saloon’

Because she is super talented and can bring a lot to the table


----------



## Stetho

I don't care about women wrestling but La Sicaria may very well be the exception to that rule.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Aedubya said:


> Loved that ep, hopefully they get the casino royale right this time - production wise that is - seemed to be sloppy at DON , especially the entrances. It was their first show I suppose so we can let them away with that one lol
> 
> Never heard of the 3 newcomers, *is Jazz old skool WWE?* I think I vaguely remember her
> 
> Scarlett Bordeaux is the joker #21


If you consider 2002 old school, then yes. She used to feud with the likes of Trish and Victoria from 2002-2004.


----------



## Carter84

I've just caught up the ending was funny , Shawn Spears v Cody should be fun , the lucha bros kicking arse again haha , fck I tried a superkick on my mate I actually hit his jaw not his neck damn I felt shit .

Peace.


----------



## Erik.

Very enjoyable episode.

Still think the whole concept of the Battle Royale is a mess, or was certainly made to look like one at DoN. Hopefully they've ironed out some of the kinks


----------



## RiverFenix

Ivelisse's "attitude" that caused her to be fired from WWE developmental where she was Sophia Cortez was that she wouldn't put up with Demott's bullying and then the strength trainer sexually harassing the women he was supposed to be training and complained above Demott's head about it. I think it's pretty known that Audrey Marie was one of the main targets and she was released as well - but didn't make any waves because she was dating Tyler Breeze at the time (now married) and didn't want to hurt his career (also there was a rule against talent dating, they kept their relationship secret at the time and that would have been exposed if she came forward). 

In LU she had a dark match with Tessa Blanchard (who was dating Ricochet at the time) and Tessa was injured during the match and Ivelisse kept working the injured body part. There is a bit of she said/she said there as to who was to blame, but there is still a lot of heat between them that came out in twitter just a couple months ago even. IIRC Tessa had a "bad attitude" that kept her from being signed by WWE when she was getting one-off enhancement matches for them around the time of the first Mae Young Classic. She jobbed out in the first round of the inaugural one, brought in to help Kairi Sane make a good first impression.


----------



## zrc

Tessa Blanchard for joker?


----------



## RiverFenix

zrc said:


> Tessa Blanchard for joker?


She's signed with Impact through next July it seems.


----------



## Raye

The last battle royal they did was a mess but there's 2 reasons I feel like the kinks will be worked out for this one. First off, the last battle royal had a lot of not-so-serious competitors like Glacier, that guy who edits videos, etc. The second reason being that they've self-aware and have definitely read what people thought about the concept. If they're choosing to do it again, it means they have hopes of getting it right this time and have figured out how.


----------



## DOPA

Just caught up with the last 2 episodes which were really good.

They're giving a lot of build/time to Cody and Spears which I guess isn't surprising considering it's Cody's team making these packages. The contract signing was interesting and well put together, we got to see Tully put over as a smart manager/agent with Spears seemingly frustrated that Cody won't give him a reaction by playing business as usual. But you can tell subtly from Cody that it's anything but.

Interesting that they showed quite a bit of footage of both Psycho Clown and Cain Velasquez from AAA's Triplemania when neither have been signed yet. Could be a foreshadowing of some sorts.

Liked the women's title episode, I did not see the battle royal at the buy in so I don't know how good or bad it was but am interested in this one.

Like many, I did not know that Roddy's daughter was a or is at least training to be a wrestler. It'll be interesting to see how she does and I hope it doesn't end up being a signing simply for a wrestling family name.

Jazz also surprised me. That's a name I've not seen in years. I hope she's still got it.

Ivelisse :mark:. I marked out when I saw her in Jake's card segments. Big fan of hers, she was killer in LU so this is a great pick up.

I know there's about 5 spots left, I'm really hoping Taya is one of them as she is fantastic. Don't know about the rest, could be completely new or some surprises from the past. Guess we will see. I would go absolute apeshit if one of them was AJ Lee but I'm not holding my breath.

We need more Omega in these videos and the Page/Jericho main event needs a lot more too.

But good stuff so far (Y).


----------



## zrc

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> She's signed with Impact through next July it seems.


Wonder what the pop would be like if it turns out the Joker is AJ Lee.


----------



## RiverFenix

zrc said:


> Wonder what the pop would be like if it turns out the Joker is AJ Lee.


That would spoil any Punk signing I think or at least REALLY raise expectation that he'd be at AO. Also I believe she has a injury that prevents her from wrestling ever again.


----------



## zrc

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That would spoil any Punk signing I think or at least REALLY raise expectation that he'd be at AO. Also I believe she has a injury that prevents her from wrestling ever again.


I don't want to be her, was just rambling really. :lmao 
This is how rumours start after all lol.


----------



## TripleG

I loved Ivelisse in Lucha Underground, so good for her. 

Piper's daughter is going to be interesting to see as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Was the original CBR only 3 minutes between entrant groups? I guess the change might be because this will be on the main card. It means 15 minutes before the Joker Card drawer enters and probably about 10 minutes after for the winner to be declared. I'd like to see a bit more of an introduction for each of the competitors than we say in the original CBR as these women are not jokes but the core and faces of the division.

No thanks to Taya if it means Hennigan comes in.


----------



## Raye

Yeah I'm interested in seeing Piper's daughter for the first time, I don't have high hopes, but I'm fairly optimistic. I've heard a lot of good things about Ivelisse as well. It's good to see them making a decent effort with this episode to move forward with the direction of the women's division. Will be interesting to see if there are any other new names announced in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Aedubya

So the last 2 in the battle royal fight for the title in Boston on TV?


----------



## NascarStan

Aedubya said:


> So the last 2 in the battle royal fight for the title in Boston on TV?


Winner of the Battle Royal vs the winner of Aja vs Awesome Kong


----------



## TripleG

The women's division is getting some depth and that's good. 

They've gotten some really good teams in their tag division and they are showing depth, and that is good. 

The singles division is starting to branch out and get a little more varied, which is good. 

I do wish MJF would get a singles match on one of these cards though. So far, he's not on the show at all, and before this, he was just the shining star in multi-man matches where he can get lost in the shuffle. Give the guy a bigger platform! He's awesome.


----------



## Corey

AverageJoe9 said:


> Winner of the Battle Royal vs the winner of Aja vs Awesome Kong


Is this actually what they're doing? I asked last night and still not very sure. :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ivelisse's "attitude" that caused her to be fired from WWE developmental where she was Sophia Cortez was that she wouldn't put up with Demott's bullying and then the strength trainer sexually harassing the women he was supposed to be training and complained above Demott's head about it. I think it's pretty known that Audrey Marie was one of the main targets and she was released as well - but didn't make any waves because she was dating Tyler Breeze at the time (now married) and didn't want to hurt his career (also there was a rule against talent dating, they kept their relationship secret at the time and that would have been exposed if she came forward).
> 
> In LU she had a dark match with Tessa Blanchard (who was dating Ricochet at the time) and Tessa was injured during the match and Ivelisse kept working the injured body part. There is a bit of she said/she said there as to who was to blame, but there is still a lot of heat between them that came out in twitter just a couple months ago even. IIRC Tessa had a "bad attitude" that kept her from being signed by WWE when she was getting one-off enhancement matches for them around the time of the first Mae Young Classic. She jobbed out in the first round of the inaugural one, brought in to help Kairi Sane make a good first impression.


Nice one - i didn’t know the story

Thanks for sharing

Edit: seems like i have spread green rep around before i can rep you again - it’s the thought that counts, right?


----------



## americanoutlaw

has Teal piper work a match yet???


----------



## taker1986

AverageJoe9 said:


> Winner of the Battle Royal vs the winner of Aja vs Awesome Kong


That just wouldn't make sense. What gives them priority over the others, neither have won a match in AEW. I really hope that's not the case.


----------



## ElTerrible

Just give us a Awesome Kong and Gail Kim moment for the nostalgia pop. :crying:


----------



## Shaun_27

Big fan of Ivelisse, she has a bit of the "it" factor imho.


----------



## RapShepard

I don't think the CBR is something that can be fixed. In Battle Royales with entrances part of the fun is anticipating who the next entrant is, and them getting their "I'm in the ring now" spot. When you have 5 folk entering at once it's now instead of one person getting the spotlight it's 5 and that's taking away tons of pops and spots. It particularity sucks in their case because with them being new, talents really need their own entrances to curb confusion on who's who. The Joker concept is the only saving grace because they're the one that gets solo focus because they get to come out last by themselves.


----------



## Britz94xD

This Casino Royale thing was dodgy the first time they did it.. Why..

Could have just done a tournament on TV, leading up to the finals on the next PPV after All Out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Adam Cool said:


> And the opposite is better? Cooling off Omega for Moxley's sake?


I'm going to post this here so we don't clog up the NJPW Section.

Omega is already cold right now, Moxley is the hottest thing in Wrestling right now. You go with what's hot, not this preconceived notion of "He's the guy". And this is a defacto #1 contenders match for what I assume is going to be a title match at the Fall PPV. Omega/Jericho again isn't all that compelling. I know we've seen Jericho/Ambrose before, but Moxley may as well be a different person, and Jericho has changed his character immensely, it's pretty much a new program.

Omega can rebuild in the mid card, put on some great matches, and go for the title early next year/spring.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm going to post this here so we don't clog up the NJPW Section.
> 
> Omega is already cold right now, Moxley is the hottest thing in Wrestling right now. You go with what's hot, not this preconceived notion of "He's the guy". And this is a defacto #1 contenders match for what I assume is going to be a title match at the Fall PPV. Omega/Jericho again isn't all that compelling. I know we've seen Jericho/Ambrose before, but Moxley may as well be a different person, and Jericho has changed his character immensely, it's pretty much a new program.
> 
> Omega can rebuild in the mid card, put on some great matches, and go for the title early next year/spring.


I don't think anyone - even the biggest Omega fan - will argue that Moxley is the far better choice from a business perspective right now. Now, some may not care about that and only want their guy to be pushed at all costs, which is fine. But if you want AEW to succeed, you have to go with the hot hand.

I believe that even the EVPs realize that, and even if they don't, Tony Khan certainly does. Which is why Moxley is going over at All Out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

AEWMoxley said:


> I don't think anyone - even the biggest Omega fan - will argue that Moxley is the far better choice from a business perspective right now. Now, some may not care about that and only want their guy to be pushed at all costs, which is fine. But if you want AEW to succeed, you have to go with the hot hand.
> 
> I believe that even the EVPs realize that, and even if they don't, Tony Khan certainly does. Which is why Moxley is going over at All Out.


I think people are just afraid of the idea that Omega is going to be 0-2 in big singles matches(he got the win at FFTF, but still).

That's just a reality people are going to have to accept, this isn't going to be like WWE where there are fuck finishes all the time, DQ's etc. That might happen occasionally, but I think they are going to deliver on their big matches, and giving people finishes. And with finishes comes losses.

It is what it is, someone has to lose, and in this case, it just has to be Omega.


----------



## JustAName

I personally think they have jumped the gun on Mox vs Omega. It should have been a match at a later stage when they are both made in AEW and should probably have been for the belt. I prefer matches like these to have both people come out strong in defeat because they have such a dominant past that one loss wouldn't hurt either and especially not if it's for the title, losing to the champion or lose the belt to the challenger for the championship should rarely make you look weak unless you're WWE


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox vs Omega came early but rest assure itll be another 1 to 2 more matches they have so that perhaps whatever fans missed Part 1 tune in to part 2!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Chan Hung said:


> Mox vs Omega came early but rest assure itll be another 1 to 2 more matches they have so that perhaps whatever fans missed Part 1 tune in to part 2!!!


This is a point that needs to be driven home too, WWE makes matches meaningless because they will literally spam them 5-6 times in the span of a month, look at AJ/Ricochet. 

These guys know what they are doing, Omega/Moxley will happen, and then they will hopefully be separate for a while and they can revisit it later and it will feel fresh again.


----------



## RapShepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> This is a point that needs to be driven home too, WWE makes matches meaningless because they will literally spam them 5-6 times in the span of a month, look at AJ/Ricochet.
> 
> 
> 
> These guys know what they are doing, Omega/Moxley will happen, and then they will hopefully be separate for a while and they can revisit it later and it will feel fresh again.


Who knows I mean Lucha Bros and Young Bucks have wrestled each other in 3 of their 4 PPVs come All Out. I don't think they'll spam the matches on TV, but they might on big PPVs and the free PPVs.


----------



## Asuka842

Jazz and Ivelisse being in the BR is cool, especially Jazz. Hopefully they can get her to make more appearances in the future as well.


----------



## mrcool123

Jazz was so underrated in that WWE womens division around 2002-2004.

I think she was gonna go to TNA when the Knockouts Division first started, but got pregnant and ended up in obscurity, which is a shame coz she's brilliant.


----------



## Asuka842

She also spent a ridiculously long amount of time as NWA Women's Champion. And she can still go in the ring despite her age.


----------



## PresidentGasman

JustAName said:


> I personally think they have jumped the gun on Mox vs Omega. It should have been a match at a later stage when they are both made in AEW and should probably have been for the belt. I prefer matches like these to have both people come out strong in defeat because they have such a dominant past that one loss wouldn't hurt either and especially not if it's for the title, losing to the champion or lose the belt to the challenger for the championship should rarely make you look weak unless you're WWE


Mox vs Omega doesn't need the belt its enough to drive ticket sales it of itself, the belt will be useful on Jericho


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RapShepard said:


> Who knows I mean Lucha Bros and Young Bucks have wrestled each other in 3 of their 4 PPVs come All Out. I don't think they'll spam the matches on TV, but they might on big PPVs and the free PPVs.


They are having big PPVs 4 times a year, meaning, if they do wrestle on two consecutive big shows, they have 3 months of build between. That's fine. In the case of the Young Bucks and Lucha Bros, they are adding to it by making the followup match a Ladder Match too. 

WWE spammed AJ/Ricochet 3 times in the span of 3 weeks. 4th time coming up, and nothing has been changed about it. Hell, with WWE even when they are forced to keep wrestlers apart like Brock and Rollins because of Brock's schedule, they manage to make the build up SO TERRIBLE that it's even weaker on the followup matches.


----------



## RapShepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> They are having big PPVs 4 times a year, meaning, if they do wrestle on two consecutive big shows, they have 3 months of build between. That's fine. In the case of the Young Bucks and Lucha Bros, they are adding to it by making the followup match a Ladder Match too.
> 
> WWE spammed AJ/Ricochet 3 times in the span of 3 weeks. 4th time coming up, and nothing has been changed about it. Hell, with WWE even when they are forced to keep wrestlers apart like Brock and Rollins because of Brock's schedule, they manage to make the build up SO TERRIBLE that it's even weaker on the followup matches.


I think they'll still end up doing 10-12 ppvs a year with only 4 or 5 costing money. Feuds are going to have to stretch, it's just finding a good balance of matches and segments together. You can't have a 2-4 month feud where they only really interact on PPV, but you also don't need to go the WWE route of wrestling every week. 

How they would've handled Bucks vs Lucha Bros with TV would've been interesting as it's easily a feud of the year contender off just matches.


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone think Jazz should be the first worlds champion ? I think shes a talent that never got a proper run anywhere and has a great character and i love her bad ass gimmick character she does. She would be a good champion and bad ass


----------



## shandcraig

Ok im starting to think MJF is going to turn on cody and join with Shawn spears and im sure others. I sense it and maybe im wrong but i sense it. I hope it does not happen by ALL OUT but it might make sense to do so.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone think Jazz should be the first worlds champion ? I think shes a talent that never got a proper run anywhere and has a great character and i love her bad ass gimmick character she does. She would be a good champion and bad ass


Fuck no, maybe 10 years ago. But she's not really a name in all honesty and who knows what her skill level is at. She can be a piece, but first champion there's no real reason for that.

Best choices are Britt Baker or Brandon(unfortunately)


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> Fuck no, maybe 10 years ago. But she's not really a name in all honesty and who knows what her skill level is at. She can be a piece, but first champion there's no real reason for that.
> 
> Best choices are Britt Baker or Brandon(unfortunately)


Other than her looks, I haven't been that impressed with Britt. They should put the belt on a joshi IMO. Either Hikaru Shida or Riho.


----------



## zrc

Jazz's skill level is exactly as it was all those years ago. Do I think she should be champion? Nope. But she's a more than capable veteran. They need a few more of them for these no names they have in their division to go over.


----------



## NXT Only

The issue is no woman has currently established herself as either an unstoppable force, a tough underdog or a snaky scheming type(maybe Brandi) to kinda gain some separation from the pack.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> I think they'll still end up doing 10-12 ppvs a year with only 4 or 5 costing money. Feuds are going to have to stretch, it's just finding a good balance of matches and segments together. You can't have a 2-4 month feud where they only really interact on PPV, but you also don't need to go the WWE route of wrestling every week.
> 
> How they would've handled Bucks vs Lucha Bros with TV would've been interesting as it's easily a feud of the year contender off just matches.


nope they won't go for 12, that would mean almost every mont, they said 4 ppv + some of those free shows here and there. I think Dave kinda released their whole schedule.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are having big PPVs 4 times a year, meaning, if they do wrestle on two consecutive big shows, they have 3 months of build between. That's fine. In the case of the Young Bucks and Lucha Bros, they are adding to it by making the followup match a Ladder Match too.
> 
> WWE spammed AJ/Ricochet 3 times in the span of 3 weeks. 4th time coming up, and nothing has been changed about it. Hell, with WWE even when they are forced to keep wrestlers apart like Brock and Rollins because of Brock's schedule, they manage to make the build up SO TERRIBLE that it's even weaker on the followup matches.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they'll still end up doing 10-12 ppvs a year with only 4 or 5 costing money. Feuds are going to have to stretch, it's just finding a good balance of matches and segments together. You can't have a 2-4 month feud where they only really interact on PPV, but you also don't need to go the WWE route of wrestling every week.
> 
> How they would've handled Bucks vs Lucha Bros with TV would've been interesting as it's easily a feud of the year contender off just matches.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Cody said they won't be doing that. And doing too many is a bad idea.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> nope they won't go for 12, that would mean almost every mont, they said 4 ppv + some of those free shows here and there. I think Dave kinda released their whole schedule.





Death Rider said:


> Pretty sure Cody said they won't be doing that. And doing too many is a bad idea.


I think we'll get way more than what you're expecting. Come All Out they'll already have done 4 PPVs from May to August with no TV. They pretty much said that FyterFest will probably be yearly and with how "passionate for charity" they were at FFTF I'd expect that to become yearly as well. Even considering they have 2 more big PPVs to annouce (brings them to 6) it just doesn't make sense for them to bombard fans with big shows in the summer, while starving them the rest of the year. 

I totally expect Cody and the boys to roll out at least 3 more times with some speecg along the lines of 

"With fan demand being so high we've decided to bring to you our loyal AEW fans (insert show) for free on B/R live (insert date)"


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> Other than her looks, I haven't been that impressed with Britt. They should put the belt on a joshi IMO. Either Hikaru Shida or Riho.


I'm just not sold on Joshi wrestlers, but I get folk like them so I'd grumble to myself about it, but those aren't bad choices.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

RapShepard said:


> I think we'll get way more than what you're expecting. Come All Out they'll already have done 4 PPVs from May to August with no TV. They pretty much said that FyterFest will probably be yearly and with how "passionate for charity" they were at FFTF I'd expect that to become yearly as well. Even considering they have 2 more big PPVs to annouce (brings them to 6) it just doesn't make sense for them to bombard fans with big shows in the summer, while starving them the rest of the year.
> 
> I totally expect Cody and the boys to roll out at least 3 more times with some speecg along the lines of
> 
> "With fan demand being so high we've decided to bring to you our loyal AEW fans (insert show) for free on B/R live (insert date)"


They have done so many because they don't have TV. Is that hard to understand? It would be horrible if they did a show in May and then did nothing but youtube videos until Aug 31st. Doing one show a month until tv is the correct thing to do. Plus 2 of those shows were free. They already said they will only have a handful a year and I expect them to run it more like NXT than the MR. I like 5 per year but could live with 6, one every other month.


----------



## RiverFenix

FftF was supposed to be the bridge between All In and All Out. Fyter was a Omega thing with the gamer folks that Khan decided to put on PPV. 

Fyter and FftF were not really PPV's but on BRLive so Khan and Co could get the demo breakdown of fan interest - which is how they then chose the DC, Boston and Philly locations for their initial TV locations. 

4 PPV's a year is straight out of the mouth of Tony Khan. It's how they plan their long term booking. Asking $50 a month from a fanbase is exploitative. Especially when WWE offers theirs for $10 Network subscription. But making that ask 4x a year for big shows that have been built up, giving fans their monies worth is a different story.


----------



## RapShepard

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> They have done so many because they don't have TV. Is that hard to understand? It would be horrible if they did a show in May and then did nothing but youtube videos until Aug 31st. Doing one show a month until tv is the correct thing to do. Plus 2 of those shows were free. They already said they will only have a handful a year and I expect them to run it more like NXT than the MR. I like 5 per year but could live with 6, one every other month.


What's hard to understand that promoters lie and don't always show all their cards at once? You think with the success of DoN and All Out they're just going to chill out and keep it to 4. You think with Turner happy with the numbers their PPVs/specials have done on B/R Live that they're not going to ask them to do more shows? I'm telling you they'll come out and introduce extra shows and play it up like they're so surprised with the demand they just had to. 

While it's fun to pretend they're like NXT and really competing with NXT they're not. NXTs shows are 1 hour, taped, and on the WWE Network so they can get away with having 4 or 5 big shows. AEW is going to be on a national network prime time TV with 2 hours of television. They're going to need more than just 6 big PPVs/specials.





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> FftF was supposed to be the bridge between All In and All Out. Fyter was a Omega thing with the gamer folks that Khan decided to put on PPV.
> 
> Fyter and FftF were not really PPV's but on BRLive so Khan and Co could get the demo breakdown of fan interest - which is how they then chose the DC, Boston and Philly locations for their initial TV locations.
> 
> 4 PPV's a year is straight out of the mouth of Tony Khan. It's how they plan their long term booking. Asking $50 a month from a fanbase is exploitative. Especially when WWE offers theirs for $10 Network subscription. But making that ask 4x a year for big shows that have been built up, giving fans their monies worth is a different story.


FFTF and FyterFest did cost overseas tho. I believe they won't be asking $50 a month, but I don't believe that they won't be pretty much airing monthly special shows on B/R Live. Whether those others are free or $10-$20 idk. But I certainly expect them to have more than a handful of big feel shows.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

What do you guys have for a predicition on the buy-rate? Considering DoN did around 100K(numbers were as high as 109K), this one is shaping up to be WAY bigger.

125K would have to be the bottom, and I wouldn't be surprised by 160-170k.


----------



## Erik.

Don't think it'll be much different.

Sure, the buzz is higher, but illegal streaming will always be the go-to for some people. Especially most of the newer fans jumping on the bandwagon, in my view.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> What do you guys have for a predicition on the buy-rate? Considering DoN did around 100K(numbers were as high as 109K), this one is shaping up to be WAY bigger.
> 
> 125K would have to be the bottom, and I wouldn't be surprised by 160-170k.


DON did 113K buys.

All Out will do no lower than 150K.


----------



## Jman55

AEWMoxley said:


> DON did 113K buys.
> 
> All Out will do no lower than 150K.


Slow your roll there buddy I'll be adding to the buys but I'll actually be calling it a big success if it gets close to that I am expecting a much smaller rise from DoN than you are though around 125K-130K cause as mentioned above illegal streaming is still fairly common especially for anyone who's not fully convinced yet. (and even then honestly I still feel I am being generous AEW is making a lot of buzz but I can't help but feel slightly pessimistic about the numbers till they happen and surprise me again and again like they have)


----------



## RapShepard

Between 90k-120k


----------



## AEWMoxley

Jman55 said:


> Slow your roll there buddy I'll be adding to the buys but I'll actually be calling it a big success if it gets close to that I am expecting a much smaller rise from DoN than you are though around 125K-130K cause as mentioned above illegal streaming is still fairly common especially for anyone who's not fully convinced yet. (and even then honestly I still feel I am being generous AEW is making a lot of buzz but I can't help but feel slightly pessimistic about the numbers till they happen and surprise me again and again like they have)


The 150K prediction takes into account the prevalence of illegal streaming.


----------



## Britz94xD

They'll get a ton of buys on demand afterwards if Punk is on that show. Bet they'll get close to 200K in total if he appears.


----------



## Joe Gill

80k. Main events sell PPVs. Having a no name like Page and dad body Jericho is a weak main event. 
In the future if they do a moxley vs punk main event that could easily get 200k.
No casual fan is gonna pay 50 dollars for a Page Jericho main event. Only the hardcores.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

I want CM Punk Please Make It Happen Wrestling Gods!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Joe Gill said:


> 80k. Main events sell PPVs. Having a no name like Page and dad body Jericho is a weak main event.
> In the future if they do a moxley vs punk main event that could easily get 200k.
> No casual fan is gonna pay 50 dollars for a Page Jericho main event. Only the hardcores.


And what was the big name main event that pushed DoN to 113k buys? Oh yeah, that non-WWE nobody Omega, and dad body Jericho. Go away.


----------



## Bosnian21

I’d say they do 100-k-130k PPV buys. Their real growth (or lack thereof) will likely be a result of their TV product, so I don’t expect a huge jump here.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Reggie Dunlop said:


> And what was the big name main event that pushed DoN to 113k buys? Oh yeah, that non-WWE nobody Omega, and dad body Jericho. Go away.


That was obviously a troll post, but Moxley vs Omega is certainly outshining the main event by a considerable margin. Jericho is a big star, but Page is just so cold that not even Jericho can get people invested. Moxley vs Omega is killing any other match in terms of the buzz surrounding it right now. AEW knows this, too, which is why they announced it right before they generated record ticket demand, and why they are advertising it more than any other match on the card. This is the match that will drive PPV buys, and I still maintain that they will do at least 150K buys.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont agree that mox and omega are the big match. You clearly dont realize but this ppv is going to have a lot of swerves coming up and the begging of stables forming. That is obvious based off all the road to videos.Sure that match will be very good but storyline the other will win. 

I dont see page winning as someone will help jericho and i dont see Cody winning as i see someone helping spears. MJF maybe


----------



## AEWMoxley

shandcraig said:


> I dont agree that mox and omega are the big match. You clearly dont realize but this ppv is going to have a lot of swerves coming up and the begging of stables forming. That is obvious based off all the road to videos.Sure that match will be very good but storyline the other will win.
> 
> I dont see page winning as someone will help jericho and i dont see Cody winning as i see someone helping spears. MJF maybe


I'm saying that in terms of hype, Moxley vs Omega is the biggest match on the card. This is factual. The vast majority of social media posts about this match gets a lot more attention than any other match on the card.


----------



## shandcraig

AEWMoxley said:


> I'm saying that in terms of hype, Moxley vs Omega is the biggest match on the card. This is factual. The vast majority of social media posts about this match gets a lot more attention than any other match on the card.


ya true they hardly even showed footage driving those 2 characters much either way it will be good!


----------



## FlyOrDie

*All Out*

I bought tickets to All Out in section 117 row 10. I've never been to a wrestling event live before besides one local house show that I went to a few years ago. I was just curious what the view from those seats is like as I really haven't been able to find anything. So if anybody has had similar seats to a wrestling show at Sears Centre or even a different venue and could give me an idea, that would be great.


----------



## Raye

*Re: All Out*

Section 100 seats are usually really good. Honestly, you'll be more than surprised how close it actually seems that you are.


----------



## patpat

i have to agree that omega Moxley just has a bigger feeling. but the main event being for the title helps it. 
guys the fact that they have multiples matches on the card that can draw is the best thing they could hope for. it's just that moxley/omega can't be beaten, you cannot book a match with more hype than it....like you just can't! 
it's one of those "it shouldn't even be imaginable!" kind of match


----------



## RiverFenix

So Mox ends his NJPW run losing to Juice Robinson in the G1. So from losing to Juice to pinning Omega?? I guess at least Mox is 1-1 vs Robinson.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wrong Thread.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Mox ends his NJPW run losing to Juice Robinson in the G1. So from losing to Juice to pinning Omega?? I guess at least Mox is 1-1 vs Robinson.


Entirely expected. He's leaving NJPW for good soon. Wouldn't have made sense for him to run through nearly the whole roster.


----------



## shandcraig

Made a thread for this? Why would you not post this in the all out section. Have a wonderful time though! I went to DON


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: All Out*

Great seats.

Just for future reference have a look at aviewfrommyseat.com
https://aviewfrommyseat.com/venue/Sears+Centre/


----------



## FlyOrDie

shandcraig said:


> Made a thread for this? Why would you not post this in the all out section. Have a wonderful time though! I went to DON


 Sorry... First time using the site. I tried looking for one but couldn't find it



Shaun_27 said:


> Great seats.
> 
> Just for future reference have a look at aviewfrommyseat.com
> https://aviewfrommyseat.com/venue/Sears+Centre/


 The seats are towards the beginning of the row, so they are more towards the ramp than the ring. I just didn't know if being that far over would compromise my view of the ring at all. Those were pretty much the closest I could find. Both of the sections centered with the ring are sold out on all of the ticket sites I looked at.

Sweet, I hope so. I'm just not sure if being so far from the center of the ring will compromise my view at all. That's what I'm most curious about.



Raye said:


> Section 100 seats are usually really good. Honestly, you'll be more than surprised how close it actually seems that you are.





FlyOrDie said:


> Sweet, I hope so. I'm just not sure if being so far from the center of the ring will compromise my view at all. That's what I'm most curious about.


 Sorry, forgot to quote.


----------



## shandcraig

I bet you're using your phone. In my phone the website doesn't properly show the main AEW section or the All out ppv section. I guess i could use the app but it sucks for layout. 

Pc view is the best


----------



## FlyOrDie

shandcraig said:


> I bet you're using your phone. In my phone the website doesn't properly show the main AEW section or the All out ppv section. I guess i could use the app but it sucks for layout.
> 
> Pc view is the best


 You would be correct... Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Aedubya

Everything Elite
@EverythingAEW
·
Aug 9
Shoko Nakajima, Yuka Sakazaki and Aja Kong all have announced matches on September 1 so they may not be available for All Out. h/t george w bushi


----------



## patpat

Aedubya said:


> Everything Elite
> @EverythingAEW
> ·
> Aug 9
> Shoko Nakajima, Yuka Sakazaki and Aja Kong all have announced matches on September 1 so they may not be available for All Out. h/t george w bushi


they booked those matches because they don't have any match at all out. I think the only women match is gonna be that battle Royale. 
so they should make it serious and a bigger deal than men's.


----------



## RiverFenix

An ETCanada article on Teal Piper mentioned that she's taking part in the CBR that will be on the pre-show. Has this been announced - I think that would be a big mistake, especially if it's the only women's match on the card. I hope ETCanada just made a mistake and assumed the men's CBR was on the pre-show so the women's would be as well. 

I think folks here came up with a list of 14 CBR names without including any of those (though counting Ivelisse, Jazz and Teal Piper already). So just need five more names, but already head and shoulders above the talent caliber of the men's offering shit show.


----------



## Raye

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> An ETCanada article on Teal Piper mentioned that she's taking part in the CBR that will be on the pre-show. Has this been announced - I think that would be a big mistake, especially if it's the only women's match on the card. I hope ETCanada just made a mistake and assumed the men's CBR was on the pre-show so the women's would be as well.
> 
> I think folks here came up with a list of 14 CBR names without including any of those (though counting Ivelisse, Jazz and Teal Piper already). So just need five more names, but already head and shoulders above the talent caliber of the men's offering shit show.


I'm pretty sure it was confirmed to be on the pre-show. I don't think it's a mistake at all tbh.


----------



## nsoifer

Found out earlier that you can bet on wrestling on betonline.

Chris Jericho - 1.50	
Hangman Page - 2.50

Cody Rhodes - 1.55	
Shawn Spears - 2.40	

Kenny Omega - 2.20	
Jon Moxley - 1.62	

The Best Friends - 2.50	
The Dark Order - 1.50	

Young Bucks - 1.90	
Lucha Brothers - 1.76

Personally I think only one match is 99% a sure thing and that is Jericho winning.
Any thoughts on why you think they might book the title match differently, or maybe other matches on the card you think have a pretty obvious outcome?


----------



## shandcraig

nsoifer said:


> Found out earlier that you can bet on wrestling on betonline.
> 
> Chris Jericho - 1.50
> Hangman Page - 2.50
> 
> Cody Rhodes - 1.55
> Shawn Spears - 2.40
> 
> Kenny Omega - 2.20
> Jon Moxley - 1.62
> 
> The Best Friends - 2.50
> The Dark Order - 1.50
> 
> Young Bucks - 1.90
> Lucha Brothers - 1.76
> 
> Personally I think only one match is 99% a sure thing and that is Jericho winning.
> Any thoughts on why you think they might book the title match differently, or maybe other matches on the card you think have a pretty obvious outcome?



oh interesting,Ill have to look into that


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> An ETCanada article on Teal Piper mentioned that she's taking part in the CBR that will be on the pre-show. Has this been announced - I think that would be a big mistake, especially if it's the only women's match on the card. I hope ETCanada just made a mistake and assumed the men's CBR was on the pre-show so the women's would be as well.
> 
> I think folks here came up with a list of 14 CBR names without including any of those (though counting Ivelisse, Jazz and Teal Piper already). So just need five more names, but already head and shoulders above the talent caliber of the men's offering shit show.


 
They have 15 women for the moment (including Ivelisse, Jazz and Teal Piper)


----------



## patpat

the men's battle Royale was on the preshow I guess it will be the same for the women's. seriously they had some important stuffs on the pre show the bte thing just screwed it. 

also if anyone is scared, Tony khan confirmed once again that the tv show will be nothing like BTE. lol


----------



## Aedubya

I've a sneaky suspicion that the next match for All Out will be announced on this next Being The Elite, I'm predicting it's : 

SCU v Luchasauras, JungleBoy & Marko Stunt

It'll be pre show too, maybe even opening the whole show!


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160970655048896513


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm surprised Jericho hasn't branded himself to play off the Hangman name. It was Alpha vs Omega, then Painmaker vs Rainmaker, could have went with something like The Frontman vs The Hangman, playing off his Fozzy role, while also calling himself the frontman aka the face aka the ace of AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ordered PPV today - 19 GBP on fite TV

Watching from Germany


----------



## sim8

The PPV is £4 more than DON in UK. Thats fine by me because AEW is now 3 for 3 for good shows, and it is still a really good price (even if it wasn't, i probably still would order it at this point lol). I wonder what the price is in America. DON price had some fans annoyed so hopfully it hasn't gone up.


----------



## Corey

sim8 said:


> The PPV is £4 more than DON in UK. Thats fine by me because AEW is now 3 for 3 for good shows, and it is still a really good price (even if it wasn't, i probably still would order it at this point lol). I wonder what the price is in America. DON price had some fans annoyed so hopfully it hasn't gone up.


$49.99 USD on B/R Live. Couldn't find it on my cable provider yet but I think DON was $59.99


----------



## sim8

Corey said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PPV is £4 more than DON in UK. Thats fine by me because AEW is now 3 for 3 for good shows, and it is still a really good price (even if it wasn't, i probably still would order it at this point lol). I wonder what the price is in America. DON price had some fans annoyed so hopfully it hasn't gone up.
> 
> 
> 
> $49.99 USD on B/R Live. Couldn't find it on my cable provider yet but I think DON was $59.99
Click to expand...

Oh, thats good. UK still get it at a decent price while knocking the price down for America. Win-win


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Corey said:


> $49.99 USD on B/R Live. Couldn't find it on my cable provider yet but I think DON was $59.99


DoN was $59.99 from my cable provider, and I see it now on BR for $49.99. Even if it was the same I’d rather give it to BR than those thieving bastards at Cox.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

$20 here in Japan on FITE. I ordered it from my phone so I got $4 credit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

It's nice to see how many people are ready and willing to drop $50 for this show.

I personally didn't get DoN, but they've earned my $50 for this one. That's why I think the buyrate is going to be so much higher for All Out than DoN, I feel like there are tons of people in a similar boat to me.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I have the Bleacher Report app, but that's on the TV in my bedroom and I kind of want to make a mini viewing party out of it with some people. Only problem is I can't get the app on the TV in my living room. But I do have my PS4 out there. So is there an app that's usable on the PS4 to buy this? I'm so used to the network that I've forgotten how to get ppvs. And I don't have cable so that's a no go.


----------



## Corey

What A Maneuver said:


> I have the Bleacher Report app, but that's on the TV in my bedroom and I kind of want to make a mini viewing party out of it with some people. Only problem is I can't get the app on the TV in my living room. But I do have my PS4 out there. So is there an app that's usable on the PS4 to buy this? I'm so used to the network that I've forgotten how to get ppvs. And I don't have cable so that's a no go.


Is there some kind of internet browser on the PS4? There's Microsoft Edge on the XBOX and I just use that to go to B/R Live's website and watch it on my TV that way.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Corey said:


> Is there some kind of internet browser on the PS4? There's Microsoft Edge on the XBOX and I just use that to go to B/R Live's website and watch it on my TV that way.


I tried a browser for the last show and it just did not work at all. Wouldn't load.

If all else fails I'll just watch it in my room, but it's not ideal.


----------



## RapShepard

What A Maneuver said:


> I have the Bleacher Report app, but that's on the TV in my bedroom and I kind of want to make a mini viewing party out of it with some people. Only problem is I can't get the app on the TV in my living room. But I do have my PS4 out there. So is there an app that's usable on the PS4 to buy this? I'm so used to the network that I've forgotten how to get ppvs. And I don't have cable so that's a no go.


Best bet is to just grab you a Roku/appletv/firestick. That way for this and future PPVs you're already ready to go


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Why isnt there an All Out sub forum like there was for Summerslam? I hate how all All Out info and discussion has to be crammed into one long thread.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Better yet.... shouldn’t AEW be moved into its own section by now?

Not just a root section of ‘other wrestling’


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## V-Trigger

Good promos by Hangman and Kenny.


----------



## Raye

Might be my least favourite Road To episode yet. Didn't dig the Best Friends promo, Omega promo, or the Cody/Spears numbers rundown. Loved the Hangman promo though.


----------



## V-Trigger

Raye said:


> Might be my least favourite Road To episode yet. Didn't dig the Best Friends promo, Omega promo, or the Cody/Spears numbers rundown. Loved the Hangman promo though.


Yeah it was one of the weakest episodes. Luckily we have another episode coming up tomorrow.


----------



## patpat

kenny promo! loved it, classic omega promo, calm, collected and he gets his point right. 
but hearing this promo I can't stop thinking that he will lose, same for hangman. there is just something in their promos that gives off that vibe...
I think the reason it's not as good of an episode is simply because they were working on 2 episodes lol


----------



## V-Trigger

I truly believe that Cody is gona swerve us and bring Arn with him.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> kenny promo! loved it, classic omega promo, calm, collected and he gets his point right.
> but hearing this promo I can't stop thinking that he will lose, same for hangman. there is just something in their promos that gives off that vibe...
> I think the reason it's not as good of an episode is simply because they were working on 2 episodes lol


Kenny line at the end says if Moxley brings all those things. Well then the fans win...


That's a hint to me that Moxley going to win. Since he pretty much is calling him out and saying cant you hang with me. If Moxley loses after being challenged. Well doesn't make him look good if he loses. But if Moxley brings it and he beats Omega in this awesome match. Then the fans won.


----------



## TD Stinger

I have a hard time getting interested in The Best Friends. Chuck Taylor's demeanor always looks like he doesn't give a shit and Trent just looks spaced half the time. Couple that with them not being strong personalities and segments like this don't' do much for me. Obviously they're talented, but they're lacking something.

With them teasing MJF as Cody's corner man makes me think he won't be involved in the match.

I liked Kenny's promo acknowledging he was supposed to be the chosen one but on the very first night didn't get the job done. And that he needs Mox to bring out a new side to him. I feel like if it's gonna mean something though he needs to lose at All Out too.


----------



## patpat

with the story they are telling omega should lose at all out. and then the elite team loses against jericho and his partners. 
from there the man is down, the face of the company absolutely falling appart and then you do one of those wonderful redemption babyface arc that always work lol. 
if they pull it off they can make him 5 times more of a star on national tv


----------



## RiverFenix

Chuck referred to Trent as "Greg" in the promo. I mean sure it's his real name, but then what is Trent? His stage name? Is that being acknowledged as part of the show? 

I'm not big fans of the team either, but I thought the promo was alright. I liked the answer of why they team together - that they're just friends who tag now. I think their out of ring stuff is cringy and/or corny and wholly indie-tastic, but appreciate that they tried to separate that stuff from their in-ring competitiveness and desire to win. 

I liked the Marvez numbers segment - mostly the Dusty and Tully mentions. Who Cody brings shouldn't be a mystery come AO, but announced before hand. Arn would be interesting if they do go the surprise route. IIRC Dustin is booked elsewhere that night. 

Kenny was alright. I was hoping for more though. I hope this isn't the last hype job for this match. I'd like a UFC style weigh in and pose down Friday the 30th, or something like that to get all these folks together and nose to nose. Maybe just a faux panel press conference even.


----------



## RapShepard

That was an okay "Road To" highlight was a promo we've seen. Though I get they have to show it for fans that may not have seen it. Kenny's redemption thing is just eh.


----------



## Chan Hung

My Thoughts on the newest ROAD TO...

Not a big fan of best friends but they actually did a pretty good job giving some of their background.

The "by the numbers" was nice.

Kenny always speaks too damn low. He needs to speak louder lol. 

Not too much else to say. Hopefully tomorrow is good and then next week the last week they need to go all out no pun!


----------



## Bosnian21

Loved the Hangman Page promo. Also love the Numbers segment. 

Interested to see what they have for RTAO tomorrow.


----------



## RiverFenix

Better part of that Hangman promo was his entrance before it. The crowd pop and the announcer's call had Page looking like a super star. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160221018763476993


----------



## NXT Only

Omega is going to reinvent himself after losing to Moxley and then Jericho’s team at AEWDC.

He’ll stray away from the Elite and become a lone wolf and rebuild himself and chase the title.


----------



## LongPig666

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Please tell me that Best Friends are *NOT* bringing back sleeveless 'double denim'.


----------



## ElTerrible

Hangman and Kenny were badass. 

Best Friends. Nah sorry. It´s commendable that they try to put everybody over, which also means a win over them means something, but they are jobbers. Too much time wasted on them. Sometimes it is what it is.


----------



## Erik.

Marvez has found his place with the company by being the numbers guy.

That's exactly what he should be doing. The stats. Keep him off match commentary but perhaps bring him him when confirming stats or numbers during a particular match


----------



## Donnie

MJF said:


> Marvez has found his place with the company by being the numbers guy.
> 
> That's exactly what he should be doing. The stats. Keep him off match commentary but perhaps bring him him when confirming stats or numbers during a particular match


:lmao He sucks at this as well, dude. 

Did you hear that HORRIBLE line about the ten staples in CODY's skull, and Spears being a perfect ten? That was so bad. 

Fingers crossed he quits or gets fired


----------



## Obfuscation

This numbers stuff is the worst. I hate it in WWE, I hate it here. So, that's the last thing I want AEW to keep doing.

Rest of the video was good stuff. This Omega stuff is great. First dropping the IWGP World Championship at the start of the year, leaving New Japan for AEW and then dropping to Jericho in what could have been a "sure thing" to ascending to the AEW World Championship. Needs to see if he can still push through when he reached his highest peak last year.


----------



## patpat

NXT Only said:


> Omega is going to reinvent himself after losing to Moxley and then Jericho’s team at AEWDC.
> 
> He’ll stray away from the Elite and become a lone wolf and rebuild himself and chase the title.


exactly that's what he said in an interview with Alicia about. I remember him saying he wants to show off before getting to the top. he is right presenting him directly to the audience as the ultimate babyface won't work, you need to show them. 
the story of a chosen one, the face the guy made to be on top but who fail and then has to reinvent himself and strike back? 
this story is going to get him fucking. like really really over, if they play it right this guy could become a big thing for them


----------



## Alright_Mate

A good solid to the point promo from Omega.

Best Friends are shit, never been a fan, that crappy promo package has made me dislike them even more.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> This numbers stuff is the worst. I hate it in WWE, I hate it here. So, that's the last thing I want AEW to keep doing.
> 
> Rest of the video was good stuff. This Omega stuff is great. First dropping the IWGP World Championship at the start of the year, leaving New Japan for AEW and then dropping to Jericho in what could have been a "sure thing" to ascending to the AEW World Championship. Needs to see if he can still push through when he reached his highest peak last year.


I don't mind the numbers idea if it takes place in the AEW CONTROL CENTER with Chris Van Vliet. :cozy 

Having Kenny go from an insanely confident wrestler to a man who is now doubting himself and if he can get the job done is FANTASTIC storytelling. Killer promo as well. Really looking forward to seeing how the match plays out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> I don't mind the numbers idea if it takes place in the AEW CONTROL CENTER with Chris Van Vliet. :cozy
> 
> Having Kenny go from an insanely confident wrestler to a man who is now doubting himself and if he can get the job done is FANTASTIC storytelling. Killer promo as well. Really looking forward to seeing how the match plays out.


If they actually got some decent factoids, sure. But this is like pulling things out of nowhere just to try and seem "legit"? It's bothersome to me, maybe because it reminds me so much of WWE and that's a stigma I'm just ready to sigh at. Talking about elements behind the feud such as the staples Cody had to get in his head from the chair shot, or recapping the association of Tully vs Dusty, etc, that's how you tell the story. It's not a "pure" wrestling based grudge, it's personal. Keep it personal.

The Omega angle is a good example of this. He goes over his own details, where he's currently at, all that good stuff, and it just works. It breathes life into things much more. There's a time and a place for stats to be listed, AEW hasn't quite found them just yet.


----------



## Erik.

“I was supposed to be the chosen one.”

Is the best thing Omega has done or said since AEW has been around.


----------



## CRCC

I'm eager to watch Omega's descent into failure and them rise to the top. I hope they write it will, I'm a fan of Omega and think it can be a great storyline.


----------



## RapShepard

Donnie said:


> I don't mind the numbers idea if it takes place in the AEW CONTROL CENTER with Chris Van Vliet. :cozy
> 
> 
> 
> Having Kenny go from an insanely confident wrestler to a man who is now doubting himself and if he can get the job done is FANTASTIC storytelling. Killer promo as well. Really looking forward to seeing how the match plays out.


But it seems early as hell to start that type of story with him. He loss all that confidence from ONE match which he's since rebounded from. Makes more sense if he lost to Jericho, Moxley, then someone else in big singles competition. But he's 2-1 in matches.


----------



## Natecore

RapShepard said:


> But it seems early as hell to start that type of story with him. He loss all that confidence from ONE match which he's since rebounded from. Makes more sense if he lost to Jericho, Moxley, then someone else in big singles competition. But he's 2-1 in matches.


Still early to tell but Itd be refreshing if wrestlers wore more losses with disappointment. Make each big match more impactful. A UFC/pro fight model. Pretty sure if you train for months and come away with a loss you should absolutely hate losing especially if it derails or delays becoming champ.

I love it.

If he loses to Jericho and then Mox his chances for a title shot are definitely slipping away.


----------



## RapShepard

Natecore said:


> Still early to tell but Itd be refreshing if wrestlers wore more losses with disappointment. Make each big match more impactful. A UFC/pro fight model. Pretty sure if you train for months and come away with a loss you should absolutely hate losing especially if it derails or delays becoming champ.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> If he loses to Jericho and then Mox his chances for a title shot are definitely slipping away.


I see where you're coming from there, losing can be disappointing perhaps devastating even if it's just one match. For me it's just the "I have to get back to my winning ways" is usually saved for losing streaks in wrestling. I think this would probably made more sense imo, going into the 6 man tag or Cima match, hell even if it was a Jericho rematch. But given he has more wins than losses it's just a weird direction choice. 

I'd have preferred a simple "Moxley said he heard about me and was always curious just how good I was. Well he should've heard a pissed off and determined Kenny Omega is not to take lightly" style promo. Then if the title must be mentioned just talk about pursuing it after you finish the has been Moxley.


----------



## ceeder

Page is being built up well. It’s clear they’re investing a ton of time into him, but he has a great package; the look, the promo. Big thick boy that can get the cowboy shit gimmick over no problem. Curious to see how they will keep developing him after he loses to Jericho.


----------



## Aedubya

Hopefully we get more announcements for the battle royale in todays episode


----------



## Raye

I hope today's episode does a lot more for me than yesterdays (which did really nothing for me). We're basically 2 weeks away from All Out now.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162001659540717568


----------



## TD Stinger

Wait, is there another Road to All Out coming out today? We're getting 2 in 1 week?


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, is there another Road to All Out coming out today? We're getting 2 in 1 week?


Yep. Cody said as much yesterday. Brandi just further confirms it. Not sure why they just didn't just offer up one 20+ minute one - so I figure they're looking to track and analyze something via twitter metrics.


----------



## Obfuscation

Works for me. I liked the first one, other than my lone gripe. More content en route to ALL OUT is good news.


----------



## Stetho

Jesus fuck fire Chuck Taylor. Or at least understand that not everything that worked in PWG is good to go for AEW. Angelico and Jack Evans are 10 times a better tag team than those two.

Serious Kenny promo was awesome tho. Hope he doesn't ruin it with another cringe video game entrance.


----------



## bradatar

Enzo and Cass sure are on an apology tour to the Hardcore crowd this past week or so. I know nobody thinks the two of them have any shot of showing up, but I'll politely disagree. They lack size, and Enzo is now saying he is focusing completely on his in-ring work.


----------



## ElTerrible

I just hope they have some serious storylines planned beyond the surprises. 

The CM Punk hype (right or wrong in the end) will draw some attention, but they need to hook the audience, so some big angle has to happen in the Cody/Spears match. Otherwise they are just like WWE. 

I´d also have Ivelisse join the Lucha Brothers and help them defeat the Young Bucks. Lucha Brothers are charismatic enough, but adding an English speaking manager can´t hurt.


----------



## patpat

ElTerrible said:


> I just hope they have some serious storylines planned beyond the surprises.
> 
> The CM Punk hype (right or wrong in the end) will draw some attention, but they need to hook the audience, so some big angle has to happen in the Cody/Spears match. Otherwise they are just like WWE.
> 
> I´d also have Ivelisse join the Lucha Brothers and help them defeat the Young Bucks. Lucha Brothers are charismatic enough, but adding an English speaking manager can´t hurt.


the omega promo that we saw this week was shot after DON. he has the same hairstyle and the same clothes he had in his post don interviews. 
which means that the whole story surrounding omega and moxley at least is something of long term booking.


----------



## RapShepard

Hopefully today's episode focuses on Darby vs Havoc vs Janella that's the match that has my interest the most. A hardcore match would be fire.


----------



## ceeder

How many more matches could realistically be added?

None of the announced matches are for the Buy-In pre-show thing or whatever, right?

Card:

1. *AEW World Championship:* Chris Jericho vs. Adam "Hangman" Page

2. Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley

3. *AAA Tag Team Championship Ladder Match:* Lucha Brothers (c) vs. The Young Bucks

4. Cody _(w/TBD) _vs. Shawn Spears _(w/Tully Blanchard)_

5. Women's Casino Battle Royale _(Winner receives shot at inaugural title)_

6. Best Friends vs. Dark Order _(Winner gets a bye in tag team championship tournament)_

7. Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Darby Allin

—

Any predictions for additional matches?

Not yet booked:

SCU (Daniels/Kaz/Scorpio)
Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus
Angelico/Jack Evans
Private Party

MJF
PAC
Dustin Rhodes
CIMA
Kip Sabian
Sammy Guevara
Orange Cassidy
Michael Nakazawa
Librarians (Avalon/Bates)
Sonny Kiss
Marko Stunt
Brandon Cutler

Then I assume all the women will be in the casino battle royale anyhow. 

Will another match get added to the main card or just a couple to the pre-show?


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162104431808323584
JB/Lucha vs SCU is most likely here as all were on the commemorative poster and as of yet not on the card.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162001659540717568
Sooo....

A piece to the puzzle was announcing the first Women's title defense on October 16th. 

"A nail in the coffin" being Brandi announced to be in the CBR? Possibly announce Awesome Kong as well, so she sees this as an advantage of having a partner against everybody else out for themselves.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162151991054938113
Disappointing. Only three minutes of Brandi cutting a promo on Spears. Why couldn't this have been included in yesterdays Road to All Out?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The fact is this - Cody would’ve been the perfect 1st champ

Brandi cuts a great promo


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The fact is this - Cody would’ve been the perfect 1st champ
> 
> Brandi cuts a great promo



It was a damn compelling promo. I think eventually The Nightmare Family heel stable will be the hottest thing in the business. 

I figure they cleaved that off from yesterdays Road to All out because she basically goes over the Marvez "inside the numbers" stuff again.


----------



## Alright_Mate

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162151991054938113


The first minute of that promo :meh
The last minute of that promo :wow


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep, maybe - could have been part of yesterday’s video

Would have taken it to the usual awesome level

Maybe it wasn’t done in time

Regardless - did not need a 2nd date for it - but it was 100% fire


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow THAT Brandi promo was on fire


----------



## RiverFenix

Spears vs Cody is seemingly getting the most promotional time - which is sorta weird given it's a distant fourth on the card behind Jericho v. Page, Mox v. Omega and Bucks v. Penta/Fenix ladder match. 

There is only two more Road to All Out episodes before the PPV now. Has there been an episode that didn't push the Spears vs Rhodes match? 

Road to All Out episode 1 was the Spears interview by Ross where Tully was unveiled. Episode 2 was half just Tully talking about Spears and putting him over. Episode 3 was the Contract signing, Cody training montage. Episode Four just showed some Cody highlights from AAA's Triplemania. Episode Five has the Marvez "numbers" segment that focused on Cody vs Spears match, Dusty vs Tully over the years. Now Episode Six is all about the match via Brandi promo on it.


----------



## V-Trigger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears vs Cody is seemingly getting the most promotional time - which is sorta weird given it's a distant fourth on the card behind Jericho v. Page, Mox v. Omega and Bucks v. Penta/Fenix ladder match.
> 
> There is only two more Road to All Out episodes before the PPV now. Has there been an episode that didn't push the Spears vs Rhodes match?
> 
> Road to All Out episode 1 was the Spears interview by Ross where Tully was unveiled. Episode 2 was half just Tully talking about Spears and putting him over. Episode 3 was the Contract signing, Cody training montage. Episode Four just showed some Cody highlights from AAA's Triplemania. Episode Five has the Marvez "numbers" segment that focused on Cody vs Spears match, Dusty vs Tully over the years. Now Episode Six is all about the match via Brandi promo on it.


I think that he last episode will be Hangman vs Jericho stuff. They were filming something with him on the latest BTE.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162017153559814145


----------



## NXT Only

Brandi is so good. That promo was fire.


----------



## patpat

brandi can cut a fucking promo. the nightmare family stable needs to happen, then adds other stables and this is going to be something else. 
I would have made yesterday's episode far better. I am thinking those guys are reaching their absolute limits in term of management, tnt gotta take the lead soon because this must be killing them lol


----------



## Bosnian21

Definitely agree on the Nightmare Family stable. Cody is super over with the AEW fans and he can play both face and heel really well. 

Out if curiosity, who would you guys have Nightmare Family?


----------



## RiverFenix

Bosnian21 said:


> Definitely agree on the Nightmare Family stable. Cody is super over with the AEW fans and he can play both face and heel really well.
> 
> Out if curiosity, who would you guys have Nightmare Family?


MJF obviously. Then Marko Stunt and Orange Cassidy because Cody thinks so highly of them afterall. 

But really MJF and The Revival.


----------



## V-Trigger

Bosnian21 said:


> Definitely agree on the Nightmare Family stable. Cody is super over with the AEW fans and he can play both face and heel really well.
> 
> Out if curiosity, who would you guys have Nightmare Family?


Cody, Brandi and MJF but every faction needs a pin eater so who nows.


----------



## Erik.

That was a mighty impressive promo. 

Not surprised that this was the episode they gave us though considering we got a full one yesterday. I believe we get two more of these 'Road to' videos so hopefully we get a 10+ minute one next week building up Spears/Cody, Moxley/Omega and perhaps a few of the smaller matches then the one on the go home week is a full preview of Page/Jericho. 

Those are the big three matches. They should be the ones getting the spotlight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Just because it is two weeks away doesn't necessarily mean we're only getting two more Road Tos. Could be getting more than that.


----------



## RapShepard

Omg Cody's a cuck a woman's talking for him :lmao. But that just proves why she should be a a valet/manager and not an in-ring talent.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Holy fuck, what a great promo from Brandi of all people. I never thought she could be able to pull off a promo that intense and cold but boy did she prove me wrong and gladly so. Every word had conviction and cadence to the severity of the Cody/Spears feud. That last-minute, in particular, was especially amazing. 

"Ten stitches. That was your fifteen minutes. I truly hope you enjoyed them." Dog :banderas

If we do eventually get a full scale Inner Circle/Knightmare Family faction war heading into 2020 and they keep this type of intensity and storytelling, this is going to be amazing.


----------



## Empress

Damn good promo by Brandi. One of the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears vs Cody is seemingly getting the most promotional time - which is sorta weird given it's a distant fourth on the card behind Jericho v. Page, Mox v. Omega and Bucks v. Penta/Fenix ladder match.
> 
> There is only two more Road to All Out episodes before the PPV now. Has there been an episode that didn't push the Spears vs Rhodes match?
> 
> Road to All Out episode 1 was the Spears interview by Ross where Tully was unveiled. Episode 2 was half just Tully talking about Spears and putting him over. Episode 3 was the Contract signing, Cody training montage. Episode Four just showed some Cody highlights from AAA's Triplemania. Episode Five has the Marvez "numbers" segment that focused on Cody vs Spears match, Dusty vs Tully over the years. Now Episode Six is all about the match via Brandi promo on it.


I think Spears/Rhodes getting more time because they had build the Spears character up a bit. Since it's a new fresh character. Now that Moxley back from Japan. They will probably film more stuff for him and Omega. I bet his promo he shot before Fyter Fest. While JR already said they shot some Hangman Page interview tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ll be that asshole and say “that was it?”

Was it a fine promo? Sure. Was it well written? Yep. But do I think Brandi is a strong peronality delivering it? Nope. Do I think there were too many edgy swears with bland delivery? Yep.

So, a fine promo, but nothing that needed to be it’s own stand alone episode.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I can agree that Brandi's promo didn't need to be an entire Road To episode. Could have just stuck it at the end of last night's and be just fine.

That said, it was still a great promo. Really loved it.


----------



## Donnie

Darby vs Havoc vs Joey gives me a Raven/Hak/Bam Bam vibe. Three crazy sons of bitches who are willing to fuck themselves up both in Kayfabe and reality to steal the show. Really think this could be the sleeper hit of the night. 

Brandi's promo was :cozy


----------



## Aedubya

A new match announced today isn't there?


----------



## Bosnian21

Aedubya said:


> A new match announced today isn't there?


Yeah, at 10 am EST. I’m hoping it’s an MJF match.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> Omg Cody's a cuck a woman's talking for him <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />. But that just proves why she should be a a valet/manager and not an in-ring talent.


Agreed that was a pretty great promo. Only thing is cody best thing is his mic work so he does not really need a manager.


----------



## Raye

Really curious on what the match announcement today will be. I have a feeling it'll be SCU vs Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Brandi needs to be the first champ. Fuck workrate. Shes a star.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Oh boy, here we go. :eyeroll

One great promo doesn't mean Brandi needs to be the inaugural champion, especially when she doesn't need to be. 

As for the new match, I'll assume SCU v. Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus and I wouldn't mind it because it could be good. That said, I'll keep my expectations realistic (which is minimal).


----------



## ElTerrible

ceeder said:


> How many more matches could realistically be added?
> 
> None of the announced matches are for the Buy-In pre-show thing or whatever, right?
> 
> Card:
> 
> 1. *AEW World Championship:* Chris Jericho vs. Adam "Hangman" Page
> 
> 2. Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley
> 
> 3. *AAA Tag Team Championship Ladder Match:* Lucha Brothers (c) vs. The Young Bucks
> 
> 4. Cody _(w/TBD) _vs. Shawn Spears _(w/Tully Blanchard)_
> 
> 5. Women's Casino Battle Royale _(Winner receives shot at inaugural title)_
> 
> 6. Best Friends vs. Dark Order _(Winner gets a bye in tag team championship tournament)_
> 
> 7. Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Darby Allin
> 
> —
> 
> Any predictions for additional matches?
> 
> Not yet booked:
> 
> SCU (Daniels/Kaz/Scorpio)
> Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus
> Angelico/Jack Evans
> Private Party
> 
> MJF
> PAC
> Dustin Rhodes
> CIMA
> Kip Sabian
> Sammy Guevara
> Orange Cassidy
> Michael Nakazawa
> Librarians (Avalon/Bates)
> Sonny Kiss
> Marko Stunt
> Brandon Cutler
> 
> Then I assume all the women will be in the casino battle royale anyhow.
> 
> Will another match get added to the main card or just a couple to the pre-show?


Pre show 

Battle Royal (confirmed) and world title presentation (with AJ Lee?). I predict Sonny Kiss will be in it. 

Cassidy/Nakazawa/Sabian/Guevera

Add to Main Card

SCU vs. Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy/Stunt

MJF and Dustin Rhodes will likely be involved in the Cody/Spears angle.

*Optional:* Angelico/Evans vs. Private Party (interrupted by Enzo&Cass?) 



Total of 9 or 10 matches.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Brandi needs to be the first champ. Fuck workrate. Shes a star.


I wonder how much main stream attention they´d get for Sonny Kiss winning the Women´s Battle Royal.


----------



## Erik.

ElTerrible said:


> I wonder how much main stream attention they´d get for Sonny Kiss winning the Women´s Battle Royal.


Why would that happen?

Sonny Kiss doesn't identify as a woman, he identifies as being gay. 

Nyla Rose on the other hand is transgender so it'd probably get some sort of reaction if she ended up winning, however I'd hope they'd stay clear of that for now as it's the sort of thing the WWE would do for brownie points.


----------



## DOPA

That Brandi promo :banderas. Absolute fire, who would have thought she was capable of that?

The other Road to All Out was pretty disappointing. Best friends are absolute trash, Chucky T has always been garbage in the character department and this shows it right here. Thankfully they aren't going to be a top tag team.

By the numbers shit was cringe too. Feels super forced.

I'm still not fully sold on Page as a main event guy, the promo was good but not great. I like him but he's still not main event level in my opinion.

Kenny's promo was the only part I thought was great. Pretty intense promo which sold his story and his match with Moxley well. Kenny when serious can be a god damn star and this shows it. Him and Moxley are going to kill it at All Out.

Spears and Cody ONCE AGAIN getting the most attention, is no one not seeing that this isn't an accident? This is Cody's work after all. It's been a good build though so I can't complain too much.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162363382433034240
Huh. I assume this is for the other spot in the match to crown the first AEW Women's Champion on October 2nd. With the CBR winner being the other. Like how it was Omega vs Jericho and the pre-show CBR winner for the men. 

This one could go either way. Love the spotlight on these women - this match will be stellar.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162363382433034240
> Huh. I assume this is for the other spot in the match to crown the first AEW Women's Champion on October 2nd. With the CBR winner being the other. Like how it was Omega vs Jericho and the pre-show CBR winner for the men.
> 
> This one could go either way. Love the spotlight on these women - this match will be stellar.


riho is one of their best talent and Shida is a straight up badass. it's going to be a fucking killer 
Shida for first champion, a samurai badass as your champ is the right choice lol


----------



## Erik.

What an incredible match that is going to be :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bosnian21

Should be a good match. I think Hikaru Shida wins and (I’m guessing) becomes #1 contender.


----------



## Erik.

Shida HAS to win and then go on to beat the CBR winner.


----------



## RiverFenix

Riho is better as an underdog chaser than to hold the belt first. BUT I'm surprised they'll have her take a pin again when they could have hid her in the CBR. 

I could see a 20 minute time limit draw here. And then both move on and the AEWDC match is a triple threat of Shida vs Riho vs CBR winner. 

This would be a way to have Bea Priestly win the CBR and Shida still win the title, have Riho eat the pin so Bea isn't pinned. Save the one-on-one match for down the line when politics allow for either to win. 

As for the AEW Philly first title defense - it could simply be Shida vs second last woman in the CBR.


----------



## Donnie

SHIDA IS BACK :banderas Riho is fucking amazing as well. This is going to bang heavy.


----------



## RiverFenix

I still expect JB/Lucha vs SCU announced for the pre-show. That leaves only MJF as on the poster and not with a match (assuming other women in CBR). So odds are he's in Cody's corner. 

How would you place the matches on the card? Who is your PPV opener? 

Pre-show
Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus vs SCU
21 Woman Casino Battle Royale for spot in AEWDC Women's Title Match

Main Card
Janela vs Havok vs Allin
The Dark Order vs Best Friends for First Round Tag Tournament Bye
Shawn Spears w/Tully Blanchard vs Cody w/MJF
Shida vs Riho for second spot in the AEWDC Women's Title Match
_Some sort of promo/comedy spot here to give fans time to recharge _
Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers Ladder Match for AAA Tag Titles
Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega
_Women's Title unveiling with the two combatants in the ring for the square off_
Chris Jericho vs Adam "Hangman" Page for AEW World Championship

*Duplicate.


----------



## Donnie

mega using the Joshi wrestlers like Eric used the Luchador's did in WCW is one of the best things about AEW. They have a style the majority of the world hasn't seen, and it never fails to blow people away. Truly one of the smartest things they are doing in a sea of other smart choices. 

In my perfect world my new favourite Joshi, Shida will face my other favourite Josh.i Yuka for the title :cozy It would be INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Raye

Any combination of Shida, Yuka, and Riho make the best one on one women matches AEW can have at the moment. What a phenomenal addition to the card, I'm looking forward to this one A LOT.


----------



## RiverFenix

Also worth nothing that this match means two more openings to get to 21 participants in the CBR. So we're up to seven currently unannounced/unrostered women to be in the match.


----------



## rbl85

I hope Shida will have the same music than the one at DON


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I've been gone from the AEW section and been out of the loop on AEW for awhile. Jumping right in though. Some initial observations -

That Brandi promo is going on my list of greatest pre-recorded promos of all time, period. I gave zero shits about this Cody/Shawn Spears match, hadn't followed the feud at all and in 3 minutes she made me care more about this match than anything I was looking forward to at Summerslam or Wrestlemania. Does that mean she should be the inaugural champion? I mean. Kinda, yeah. Because she can reliably build interest in her feuds and get the division rolling on a high note. At this point, I wouldn't trust any of the other women to get the ship sailing. They all seem like stumblers and bumblers except for Hikaru Shida, who would still be a bland champ but an amazzzing foil to the champ. Needs to be Brandi. Don't think it will be, and that's a big mistake, but it should be. 

Hangman Page cut a very solid promo. Nothing groundbreaking for me but Cowboy Shit is a cool catchphrase, and certain times during that promo he really embodied a badass hellraiser's presence and dare I invoke Steve Austin's aura as a comparion? He ain't all the way there yet but I was starting to feel it. Dudes who enjoyed shows like "The Boys" and "The Punisher" where the protagonists are just kind of these masculine cliches hobbled together with a different coat of paint will really like Page, he's very Netflix Show Good Guy. And that's not a bad thing. Only thing he needs to work on is seeming like less of a suck up praising Cody and the Bucks etc. etc. that's such WWE babyface humble shit. Nah man, hype yourself up. I wanna see Page adopt more anti-hero elements.

The Best Friends are garbage. They annoy the fuck out of me. They're the B-Team :eyeroll2 I'm sick of this gimmick. Soooo many jobber teams have this same gimmick... LOL see they're hugging, that's not the normal wrestling thing HAHA so funny HAHA. :eyeroll2 That interview they gave really highlighted not only a total lack of character but a total REFUSAL to have characters. They were smug in their total disinterest in generating interest. Fuck these guys. 

They're dropping the ball with Omega. He should've come in as a heel, because that's when his character is at it's best. If I'm being honest, the guy just sort of has malevolent energy. He has a darkness to his eyes. Right now he's a very white meat babyface and he's doing ok but all of his flair, flash and fire is missing. Not a fan of his current presentation. He doesn't even play a good white meat babyface. Babyface Omega is still kind of a questionable asshole. We need to get back to at least the Omega of the Cow Palace show and the Golden Lovers vs Young Bucks match. That's Omega. I barely recognize this guy

Some production notes:










Please, PLEASE never do this shit again AEW. If you're going to have a "Buy our PPV segment" make it a pretty woman, with bright presentation. Or make it someone charismatic who fans trust like Cody. Or Dustin. Don't make it some random dude with the 2000s heel manager goatee and don't make it look like he's broadcasting from a murder dungeon. It just looks like some bush league indy DVD compilation from 2005. Looks like an ECW re-release. I understand the need to be different from the WWE so maybe AEW wants to do dark color schemes and a rough presentation. You can accomplish dark, dangerous and rough without looking generic, confined and depressing though. It's not exactly inviting and considering this is their "buy our show" bit, no no no. 










I liked the cinematography, the direction here with this opening segment. It looked really professional, it looked like a teaser trailer for a funny Netflix comedy. I think they should've kept this segment in this universe










Instead they transitioned to a more behind the curtain reality show type feel. Which has value and can work. But for the vibe of this team, who are just super fucking bland and needed all the help they could get, was the wrong move and also loses out for AEWs perception overall. They could stand to do more cinematic trailers in general, it'd further set them apart


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I heard somewhere that Chuckie T actually murders on the mic

Anybody have any idea of this is true?

Riho v Shida is the sleeper hit of the night - they are going to murder each other.

Shida to take it - Riho to expand on the character traits she showed by pushing Yuka away

...... she’s going to become some sort of murder pixie princess, isn’t she? I’m here for it!


----------



## Asuka842

Winner probably faces the winner of the BR for the title. My guess is Hikaru wins. This shoulshould be a cool match.


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE will hotshot the NXT Women's title onto Io before Oct 2nd, and Kabuki Warriors probably win the women's tag titles by then as well. NXT taped through Sept 11th last night so next set of tapings will have the 18th and 27th airings before AEWDC on October 2nd. 

Street Profits rush called up because Vince wanted them to beat Private Party to television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE will hotshot the NXT Women's title onto Io before Oct 2nd, and Kabuki Warriors probably win the women's tag titles by then as well. NXT taped through Sept 11th last night so next set of tapings will have the 18th and 27th airings before AEWDC on October 2nd.
> 
> Street Profits rush called up because Vince wanted them to beat Private Party to television.


Won’t matter - they can’t book ‘em correct.

Closest they came was with Asuka in NXT


----------



## Aedubya

Riho wins and goes on to become first women's champ
Although like a poster above said - I could also seeing this be a draw and the first womens title will be decided by a 3 way

No way is Omega booking his girlfriend as the first champ lol


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Riho wins and goes on to become first women's champ
> Although like a poster above said - I could also seeing this be a draw and the first womens title will be decided by a 3 way
> 
> *No way is Omega booking his girlfriend as the first champ lol*


She's not his girlfriend…

There is some rumours that a few years ago, they MIGHT have been together.


----------



## Y.2.J

All Out card...

:bjpenn

I haven't been following much since DoN but this looks good...will obviously watch.


----------



## TD Stinger

Riho has quickly become one of my favorites so her getting a singles match is great to hear. Shida is someone I've only ever seen work once and that was at DON. And in that match I can't say there's anything that I really remember about her performance.

I know a lot of people are behind Shida. but I need to see a bigger sample size of her before I can truly judge for myself.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WINNING said:


> Oh boy, here we go. :eyeroll
> 
> One great promo doesn't mean Brandi needs to be the inaugural champion, especially when she doesn't need to be.
> 
> As for the new match, I'll assume SCU v. Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus and I wouldn't mind it because it could be good. That said, I'll keep my expectations realistic (which is minimal).


Has nothing to do with this promo. Brandi Rhodes has always been money. She looks like money, carries herself like money. I do not give 2 shits if she can do a moonsault, or a hammerlock to be honest. People know who she is, and if they don't, she can cut a promo to tell you and do a damn good job of it. Have Kong fuck around and make sure she wins the belt. Jericho and Brandi are your first champs, then you build your babyfaces through chasing. Britt Baker or whoever can slay Kong and Brandi at the same time and bang you have a star. 

Or just put it on some 4 foot 10 Joshi chick who looks 12 who the maybe 20 people who watch STARDOM who will be tuning in on TNT the first night can jerk off too because they know who the chick is and no one in the arena does. Fuckin A. Do that. I swear some of you want this company to fail and dont even know you're asking for it.


----------



## Asuka842

Brandi being the first champion would kill the division's credibility right out of the gate. Hopefully they're not that stupid.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Asuka842 said:


> Brandi being the first champion would kill the division's credibility right out of the gate. Hopefully they're not that stupid.


How does 50 year old dad gut Jericho not apply the same logic? This is supposed to be the sports based company full of realism and this guy is gonna end up beating Omega and Page and winning the belt. That doesn't look stupid in a "realistic sports based company"? Imagine if a fat Mike Tyson won the HW championship in 2 rounds tomorrow. What the fuck right? How's it different? Its not. Its still pro wrestling. American wrestling fans dont look at it like that.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

What's going to kill the credibility of the women's division is putting the title on a woman with no interesting character traits and no ability to build interest in matches and thus forcing audiences to sit through months of heatless title feuds that don't feel interesting or important

They need to start strong. They need someone who can build feuds around emotion and drama and personality. Otherwise people will simply not care about the title


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> What's going to kill the credibility of the women's division is putting the title on a woman with no interesting character traits and no ability to build interest in matches and thus forcing audiences to sit through months of heatless title feuds that don't feel interesting or important
> 
> They need to start strong. They need someone who can build feuds around emotion and drama and personality. Otherwise people will simply not care about the title


Agreed, but I (and apparently many others) don’t think that first one should be Brandi. It reeks of nepotism, and she can’t wrestle worth a shit. I’m not talking about ‘flippy shit’, I’m talking general ability to believably carry a match. Jericho might be getting a little long in the tooth, but he can still get the fans into it. Brandi cannot. That’s still just as important as being able to build an interesting story line behind it.


----------



## RiverFenix

RainmakerV2 said:


> How does 50 year old dad gut Jericho not apply the same logic? This is supposed to be the sports based company full of realism and this guy is gonna end up beating Omega and Page and winning the belt. That doesn't look stupid in a "realistic sports based company"? Imagine if a fat Mike Tyson won the HW championship in 2 rounds tomorrow. What the fuck right? How's it different? Its not. Its still pro wrestling. American wrestling fans dont look at it like that.


How many matches has Brandi wrestled in her whole career? 

Jericho is a legit active legend in the sport, a brand name in the business. He's not going to be champion for long. He might not be able to go every night, but on any one night he can still be amongst the best. 

Rambo will make probably hundred million+ at the box office - Stallone is 72yrs old. 

George Foreman was 45 yrs wold when heavyweight champion of the world. 

Jericho is younger than Goldberg, HHH, Batista. 

Dad bod - like Fedor fought with his whole career. Or Mark Hunt can't be dangerous because he's fat?


----------



## Joe Gill

the reality is that there are only a handful of female wrestlers that are interesting to the american audience and most of them are in wwe (charlotte, becky and rousey) and maybe someone like tessa blanchard has potential. The rest are meh. Im hoping they limit womans matches to 1 per ppv and tv. If they can build some strong characters long term than give them more matches... but for now limit it to 1 match per show. Americans have no interest in watching 5 feet tall japanese flippers that weigh 90 pounds. 

If im paying 50$ for a ppv I dont want to have to sit through pointless crap just in the name of equality.


----------



## shandcraig

RainmakerV2 said:


> How does 50 year old dad gut Jericho not apply the same logic? This is supposed to be the sports based company full of realism and this guy is gonna end up beating Omega and Page and winning the belt. That doesn't look stupid in a "realistic sports based company"? Imagine if a fat Mike Tyson won the HW championship in 2 rounds tomorrow. What the fuck right? How's it different? Its not. Its still pro wrestling. American wrestling fans dont look at it like that.


not sure when this topic will stop but people need to chill. A fake company saying it will be sports based dont mean its FUCKING REAL. It means its going to be competitive and wins and loses matter.It dont mean the roster cant be diverse it dont mean the roster cant have people that are not extreme in ring wrestling marks,It dont mean a  older or young person has the right to win or lose.

Because people on the internet over think words companies put in ones mouth. Its fake and its going to present more competitive matches and remember if u lost or not. Go watch something else if you cant understand that.


Also UFC and Bellator both have had fights with much older guys faces someone young. I guess that makes no sense and they should stop doing that. Logic


Not getting heated but this is basic logic not what you're saying.


----------



## Asuka842

Also the guy who just pulled off one of the biggest upsets in HW boxing history is also a big guy.

https://sportshub.cbsistatic.com/i/...de769024af0cd2b932d23bf06f8dbab/andy-ruiz.jpg

This guy can beat a 6'6" Adonis, but Jericho cannot be AEW champion? Nah not buying it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

shandcraig said:


> not sure when this topic will stop but people need to chill. A fake company saying it will be sports based dont mean its FUCKING REAL. It means its going to be competitive and wins and loses matter.It dont mean the roster cant be diverse it dont mean the roster cant have people that are not extreme in ring wrestling marks,It dont mean a older or young person has the right to win or lose.
> 
> Because people on the internet over think words companies put in ones mouth. Its fake and its going to present more competitive matches and remember if u lost or not. Go watch something else if you cant understand that.
> 
> 
> Also UFC and Bellator both have had fights with much older guys faces someone young. I guess that makes no sense and they should stop doing that. Logic
> 
> 
> Not getting heated but this is basic logic not what you're saying.


EXACTLY. I was being tongue in cheek. Might be hard to recognize on the internet I guess. Its FAKE. Which is why Kong destroying people and handing Brandi the belt would be fine. And awesome. 

And nepotism? Adam Page is fighting for the world title and the 10 guy from WWE is in a co main event. Like fucking DUH. So what?


----------



## DOPA

Absolutely love Riho to death since I first saw her so her getting a single's match at All Out pleases me .


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

The only good thing about AEW's women's roster are Brandi's boobs that's it ! 

They should have held off until they were able to assemble a solid women's roster before moving forward with the division IMO.


----------



## Erik.

I'mTheGreatest said:


> The only good thing about AEW's women's roster are Brandi's boobs that's it !
> 
> They should have held off until they were able to assemble a solid women's roster before moving forward with the division IMO.


Or you know... build one with what they've got?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MJF said:


> Or you know... build one with what they've got?


Yeah, like I keep saying about the men’s championship (and everything else people are bitching about), just wait and see where they go with it.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'mTheGreatest said:


> The only good thing about AEW's women's roster are Brandi's boobs that's it !


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162502707611078656


----------



## Kabraxal

I got my two weeks notice before being laid off... and I just realised this is the day after. Who is tossing some meat onto a grill and popping open beers that night while enjoying some 'rasslin? This guy.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

MJF said:


> Or you know... build one with what they've got?


That's like saying building a condo with Lego Blocks.

* Insert MJF's voice while reading that quote.


----------



## V-Trigger

What's your main account that got banned?


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>














Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, like I keep saying about the men’s championship (and everything else people are bitching about), just wait and see where they go with it.


Women's wrestling on AEW will be a bathroom break for the majority until they bring in much better talent. 

Men's roster is very solid right now so no issues from me at this point! Moxley, Y2J, Cody and couple home grown guys with potential in Page and MJF plus maybe CM Punk is a nice start!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

spears attack mjf and cody


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162565701590294528


----------



## PavelGaborik

Kabraxal said:


> I got my two weeks notice before being laid off... and I just realised this is the day after. Who is tossing some meat onto a grill and popping open beers that night while enjoying some 'rasslin? This guy.



I booked the night off a month ago. I'll be doing the same.


----------



## Asuka842

Joe Gill said:


> the reality is that there are only a handful of female wrestlers that are interesting to the american audience and most of them are in wwe (charlotte, becky and rousey) and maybe someone like tessa blanchard has potential. The rest are meh. Im hoping they limit womans matches to 1 per ppv and tv. If they can build some strong characters long term than give them more matches... but for now limit it to 1 match per show. Americans have no interest in watching 5 feet tall japanese flippers that weigh 90 pounds.
> 
> If im paying 50$ for a ppv I dont want to have to sit through pointless crap just in the name of equality.


That'd be a terrible idea. The only way to potentially build interest, is to give them a chance to show off what they can do. Limiting them would be counterproductive.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

RainmakerV2 said:


> Has nothing to do with this promo. Brandi Rhodes has always been money. She looks like money, carries herself like money. I do not give 2 shits if she can do a moonsault, or a hammerlock to be honest. People know who she is, and if they don't, she can cut a promo to tell you and do a damn good job of it. Have Kong fuck around and make sure she wins the belt. Jericho and Brandi are your first champs, then you build your babyfaces through chasing. Britt Baker or whoever can slay Kong and Brandi at the same time and bang you have a star.
> 
> Or just put it on some 4 foot 10 Joshi chick who looks 12 who the maybe 20 people who watch STARDOM who will be tuning in on TNT the first night can jerk off too because they know who the chick is and no one in the arena does. Fuckin A. Do that. I swear some of you want this company to fail and dont even know you're asking for it.


I am *so* goddamn sick of you Russo/Cornette type of people who just follow their philosophy but don't actually believe in it. 

AEW prides themselves in being the counterculture to WWE. I'm not a "flips and kicks" guy either but if AEW proclaims to be different, how to not do that is by having the COO and the wife of the Executive Vice President become the inaugural Women's World champion. Do you visit that story down the line? Fine, I guess but it is all about timing and right now, AEW would throw away some goodwill with fans by pulling a WWE move by having Brandi win the title.

Brandi can be effective in promos without having to undermine the division. Period.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> spears attack mjf and cody
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162565701590294528



That was the slowest walk I've ever seen. Comically slow. I mean I get he wants to posture and mean mug and there wasn't much room between the entrance and the ring, but that was literally sloth-like, even the rope reach up. 

Lighting/atmosphere for that bit was very poor if they want to use it on a future Road to AO vid.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah, Brandi being the first champion? Pass. No interest in a Brandi runs as champion as the first champion. Would make the belt look bad imo. I say give it Bea Preistley, she can cut good promos from watching her in WCPW and is good in the ring too.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WINNING said:


> I am *so* goddamn sick of you Russo/Cornette type of people who just follow their philosophy but don't actually believe in it.
> 
> AEW prides themselves in being the counterculture to WWE. I'm not a "flips and kicks" guy either but if AEW proclaims to be different, how to not do that is by having the COO and the wife of the Executive Vice President become the inaugural Women's World champion. Do you visit that story down the line? Fine, I guess but it is all about timing and right now, AEW would throw away some goodwill with fans by pulling a WWE move by having Brandi win the title.
> 
> Brandi can be effective in promos without having to undermine the division. Period.


What philosophy? That a show targeted at 18-34 year old American Males should feature smoking hot chicks who speak English over 12 year old looking foreigners who dont speak a word of it?


What Philosophy does that put me under besides common sense?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Kabraxal said:


> I got my two weeks notice before being laid off... and I just realised this is the day after. Who is tossing some meat onto a grill and popping open beers that night while enjoying some 'rasslin? This guy.


Damn, good luck with everything.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

RainmakerV2 said:


> What philosophy? That a show targeted at 18-34 year old American Males should feature smoking hot chicks who speak English over 12 year old looking foreigners who dont speak a word of it?
> 
> 
> What Philosophy does that put me under besides common sense?


I mean, yeah if you can't wrestle or cut a promo you better be looking good! 

I am also not into these 12 year old looking flippers bad choice to bring them in nobody besides the hardcore will care for them.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'mTheGreatest said:


> I mean, yeah if you can't wrestle or cut a promo you better be looking good!
> 
> I am also not into these 12 year old looking flippers bad choice to bring them in nobody besides the hardcore will care for them.


There are plenty of hot chicks who can work. Tessa, Jordynne Grace, Kiara Hogan. More of that and less of these joshis because Omega has a fetish for them.


----------



## MC

I thought we was done on this fixation of women's physical appearances. Guess not. The insecurity is rife.


----------



## patpat

how do people even know the Joshi won't draw? 
they are atypical, weird and feels unique. the lightweight in wcw were also seen as "how are these manlet gonna draw", result? one of the biggest selling point of wcw. 
we don't know what is gonna draw in front of a mainstream/casual audience, none of us here knows shit. so far the Joshi have been the biggest talking point of the women division, why? they might not look like westerners but their style is stiff as fuck, and people LIKE stiff wrestling because it looks real. that's all


----------



## RainmakerV2

MC said:


> I thought we was done on this fixation of women's physical appearances. Guess not. The insecurity is rife.


Fixation? Lmao. Its not fixation, its just reality. Why is Alexa Bliss the most over chick in WWE behind Becky? Do you think that pop when they hit her music is because the audience cant wait to see her advanced moveset! Jesus. Would I rather watch Brandi Rhodes wrestle for 5 minutes in that ring gear of hers than Yuki whatevernameis do 20 moonsaults in ballet clothing? You're damn right. Does that make me a sexist or a bad wrestling fan? Go for it. Ill eat that. No problem.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RainmakerV2 said:


> What philosophy? That a show targeted at 18-34 year old American Males should feature smoking hot chicks who speak English over 12 year old looking foreigners who dont speak a word of it?
> 
> 
> What Philosophy does that put me under besides common sense?


Nothing remotely resembling common sense here. That puts you squarely in the group of sheltered, frustrated teen males whose idea of watching porn is sneaking a peek at their mother’s Victoria’s Secret catalog. 

There are millions of other places to see ‘smoking hot chicks’. A wrestling show is Nowhere near the top of that list, maybe just a notch above anything on TLC. I’ve said countless times already — when I turn on wrestling, I’d much rather see average looking women who know to wrestle than failed lingerie models who know a few moves, because that’s what I watch wrestling for. I’d watch those joshi girls all day over most of the bimbos in WWE. I don’t give a fuck what language they speak, as long as they can put on a good show in the ring, which needs to be more than just shaking tits and asses.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is Alexa Bliss the most over chick in WWE behind Becky? Do you think that pop when they hit her music is because the audience cant wait to see her advanced moveset! Jesus.


Oh, I don’t know, maybe because that’s the kind of idiot fans WWE attracts now... and the exact reason there’s such a high interest in AEW.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Nothing remotely resembling common sense here. That puts you squarely in the group of sheltered, frustrated teen males whose idea of watching porn is sneaking a peek at their mother’s Victoria’s Secret catalog.
> 
> There are millions of other places to see ‘smoking hot chicks’. A wrestling show is Nowhere near the top of that list, maybe just a notch above anything on TLC. I’ve said countless times already — when I turn on wrestling, I’d much rather see average looking women who know to wrestle than failed lingerie models who know a few moves, because that’s what I watch wrestling for. I’d watch those joshi girls all day over most of the bimbos in WWE. I don’t give a fuck what language they speak, as long as they can put on a good show in the ring, which needs to be more than just shaking tits and asses.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don’t know, maybe because that’s the kind of idiot fans WWE attracts now... and the exact reason there’s such a high interest in AEW.


This post is a whole bunch of hog wash i have no idea what i am talking about non sense. 

- Sex sells rather you want to admit or not it has nothing to do with where it's available - It sells way better in wrestling over the weird underage looking orgasm sounding flippers. 

- Fans enjoying Bliss doesn't make them idiots because you're in the minority for liking something most don't.


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> Fixation? Lmao. Its not fixation, its just reality. Why is Alexa Bliss the most over chick in WWE behind Becky? Do you think that pop when they hit her music is because the audience cant wait to see her advanced moveset! Jesus. Would I rather watch Brandi Rhodes wrestle for 5 minutes in that ring gear of hers than Yuki whatevernameis do 20 moonsaults in ballet clothing? You're damn right. Does that make me a sexist or a bad wrestling fan? Go for it. Ill eat that. No problem.


Hikaru Shida is a way better wrestler than both Bliss and Brandi….

Guess what she's a beautiful woman.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I'mTheGreatest said:


> This post is a whole bunch of hog wash i have no idea what i am talking about non sense.
> 
> - Sex sells rather you want to admit or not it has nothing to do with where it's available - It sells way better in wrestling over the weird underage looking orgasm sounding flippers.
> 
> - Fans enjoying Bliss doesn't make them idiots because you're in the minority for liking something most don't.


Great. So go get your fix of zero talent smoking hot chicks on the WWE network, only $9.99 a month. I’ll be watching wrestling on TNT.


----------



## patpat

sex sells, you know what else sells? shoot style wrestling.....brutal , stiff wrestling sells, and there is no fucking woman on the planet who can wrestle as stiff as the Joshi. Britt Baker got btfo in her first exchange with bea. these girls wrestle stiff. 
Yuka is the most over girl on the roster, she isn't hot. she is just super cute and very talented, Shida is over because she is goddamn samurai badass,riho is over because she is super stiff and her style looks and feel legit! I have seen many people who said before they didnt give a fuck about woman wrestling being legit interested in what those women do, because they are more than chicks embarrassing themselves, they are legit badass fighters.
all of this sells, in fact good storylines sell too, so these women can have all of this, so I think they can handle themselves fine without the hot factor. they are also atypical with their very particular style , its a selling point. sex sell, but other things sell too, and women can have those other things. 
and inb4 "flippy shit" no, the. Joshi barely ever flip. they just work in a very rough way. 
brandi can be good looking and cut good promo, but when she is embarrassing herself in the ring, with the public having an awkward silence... i don't think its the best thing to show on your show. 
again, nobody knows for sure what will draw, but the guy behind all of this, the man who predicted, analyzed and worked on dew's success ( Tony khan) thinks presenting their women division like they wcw did with the lightweight is going to be a hit. I will trust the guy who can sellout arenas rather than fans on internet, no offense.


----------



## Asuka842

Hikaru would be the best bet as first champion imo. Then you have Britt, Bea, Riho, etch as the top echelon, while building up others over time.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

That stuff sells when you got the right people preforming the story lines and promos Joshi wrestlers have all sorts of issues that's a turn off for fans. 


One: The attire they wear is terrible looking and similar. 
Two: They scream too much it's like you're watching some weird jap porn.
Three: Many can't speak English.
Four: Majority of these wrestlers look like they are 12. 
Five: Style is different which some fans may not like. 



Women's division isn't hinged on Omega's obsession that's for sure. 

In the end the women's division needs a tone of work lots of crap on the roster that come from here as well.

Also don't like the whole argument that Tony Khan ( or whomever ) know better because he accomplished this and that it's weak minded one. 

That's like saying WF member X doesn't know what he's talking about because he's not a billionaire like Vince - Maybe if he would have listened to the majority of the fans he'd be selling out ever damn show he puts on and worth billions more for example.


----------



## RainmakerV2

patpat said:


> sex sells, you know what else sells? shoot style wrestling.....brutal , stiff wrestling sells, and there is no fucking woman on the planet who can wrestle as stiff as the Joshi. Britt Baker got btfo in her first exchange with bea. these girls wrestle stiff.
> Yuka is the most over girl on the roster, she isn't hot. she is just super cute and very talented, Shida is over because she is goddamn samurai badass,riho is over because she is super stiff and her style looks and feel legit! I have seen many people who said before they didnt give a fuck about woman wrestling being legit interested in what those women do, because they are more than chicks embarrassing themselves, they are legit badass fighters.
> all of this sells, in fact good storylines sell too, so these women can have all of this, so I think they can handle themselves fine without the hot factor. they are also atypical with their very particular style , its a selling point. sex sell, but other things sell too, and women can have those other things.
> and inb4 "flippy shit" no, the. Joshi barely ever flip. they just work in a very rough way.
> brandi can be good looking and cut good promo, but when she is embarrassing herself in the ring, with the public having an awkward silence... i don't think its the best thing to show on your show.
> again, nobody knows for sure what will draw, but the guy behind all of this, the man who predicted, analyzed and worked on dew's success ( Tony khan) thinks presenting their women division like they wcw did with the lightweight is going to be a hit. I will trust the guy who can sellout arenas rather than fans on internet, no offense.


Theres zero evidence that any type of womens wrestling sells in America. They made Stone Cold Becky Austin the focal point of their show, the ratings absolutely shit themselves, and now shes curtain jerking with Nattie and the ratings have stabilized. 

And let me get this straight, I have no problem with foreigners being on top. I love Asuka. I love Io Shirai. They look like women. They have sex appeal, they have prescence and aura. They look like if they got into a fight with an average sized woman on the street, they would win. This stuff you guys are promoting aint that. I dont give a shit how hard two 90 pound chicks who look like they should be in middle school gym class hit each other and bloody each other up. That shit is not appealing to a mass audience at all.

And Tony Khan selling out arenas with his brilliant ideas? Lmao what? Thats Cody Rhodes doing that with Tony Khans money, lets be accurate. And two, Vince McMahon draws 70k plus to Wrestlemania every year. So what?


----------



## rbl85

I'mTheGreatest said:


> That stuff sells when you got the right people preforming the story lines and promos Joshi wrestlers have all sorts of issues that's a turn off for fans.
> 
> 
> One: The attire they wear is terrible looking and similar.
> Two: They scream too much it's like you're watching some weird jap porn.
> Three: Many can't speak English.
> Four: Majority of these wrestlers look like they are 12.
> Five: Style is different which some fans may not like.


How do you know that ?

It's not because you don't like those 5 things that the majority of fans don't like it.
You're not the center of the world.


----------



## ElTerrible

I´d like to point out that this whole discussion started, because Rainmaker thinks that Tessa, Kiera and Jordynne are more attractive Shida. :bunk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I'mTheGreatest said:


> That stuff sells when you got the right people preforming the story lines and promos Joshi wrestlers have all sorts of issues that's a turn off for fans.
> 
> 
> One: The attire they wear is terrible looking and similar.
> Two: They scream too much it's like you're watching some weird jap porn.
> Three: Many can't speak English.
> Four: Majority of these wrestlers look like they are 12.
> Five: Style is different which some fans may not like.


Mr. McMahon? Is that you?!?

Speaking of weak arguments — these are the stupidest excuses I’ve ever seen for not including something in your repertoire. “Style is different which some fans may not like”? Seriously? You can say that about EVERY wrestling style, WWE’s in particular. GTFO with this lame-ass crap.


----------



## Obfuscation

MJF said:


> Nyla Rose on the other hand is transgender so it'd probably get some sort of reaction if she ended up winning, however I'd hope they'd stay clear of that for now as it's the sort of thing the WWE would do for brownie points.


uhh

She'd just be a woman winning a match. That's literally it. By this misguided logic, she couldn't win a single thing. Good grief.


----------



## patpat

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres zero evidence that any type of womens wrestling sells in America. They made Stone Cold Becky Austin the focal point of their show, the ratings absolutely shit themselves, and now shes curtain jerking with Nattie and the ratings have stabilized.
> 
> And let me get this straight, I have no problem with foreigners being on top. I love Asuka. I love Io Shirai. They look like women. They have sex appeal, they have prescence and aura. They look like if they got into a fight with an average sized woman on the street, they would win. This stuff you guys are promoting aint that. I dont give a shit how hard two 90 pound chicks who look like they should be in middle school gym class hit each other and bloody each other up. That shit is not appealing to a mass audience at all.
> 
> And Tony Khan selling out arenas with his brilliant ideas? Lmao what? Thats Cody Rhodes doing that with Tony Khans money, lets be accurate. And two, Vince McMahon draws 70k plus to Wrestlemania every year. So what?


the whole first paragraph was about wwe being unable to write Becky Lynch and botching their shit to the point they made one of the hottest UFC fighter Rousey a "non-draw". none of my concern. 
the second one was about your taste in women, it's fine. but in the ring the Joshi can go like no one can go which is why they instantly got popular with the crowd when they began. you forget something, in aew, the women aren't the main draws. wwe tried to make the women their main event draw and thats something these girls couldn't pull off, here it's not their role. the aew main event is still your classic main event with all the draws. the women division will be what the lightweight division was in wcw, they said it themselves. wcw never asked the lightweight to be the big draw. same here, these girls comes in, kill it in awesome matches, the crowd is happy , the fights and story are interesting and everyone is happy, and if you don't like it? well you can't like everything on the show. 
however I will not put a restrain on their potential to be success, the reason people shoot them down here, are the exact reason why they might be a success, they are atypical, strange and bring something you don't see anywhere. 

as for the last part, listen I am not asking every wrestling fan to be a freak in term of business, but you really think the reason why aew can sell out and is this successful is cody? dude it's Tony khan. this guy is working with some of the top tier analytics and statistician to study all the market and see where they should have every show to sell out. before creating aew he had a 5 years business plan, detailed and precise based on business and financial projections.( by his own admission) 
you don't do what aew did with cody screaming "revolution" dude, its not fiction it's business. cody doesn't know shit about all of this, the "businessman" is just his character, the real mastermind is khan. if you think cody can pull that off 
sorry but you are delusional. and I like cody, but khan is just doing what he did with the jaguars and what he has been doing with Fulham fc. those kind of high level business planning is just out of the reach of guys like cody,the buck or anyone in aew.


----------



## Asuka842

For people who whine about WWE's stale booking, some wrestling fans sure lack creativity and have some regressive ideas themselves


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

RainmakerV2 said:


> What philosophy? That a show targeted at 18-34 year old American Males should feature smoking hot chicks who speak English over 12 year old looking foreigners who dont speak a word of it?
> 
> 
> What Philosophy does that put me under besides common sense?


Nice generalization. Wake up from 1998 and realize that the taste of the modern viewer is different from the 90s. Once again, and I'll keep repeating it until people come to realize it, variety is the key here. Sure you can have your Brandi Rhodes and Britt Baker and you can also have your Hikaru Shida and Riho.

That's common sense. What you're implying, especially in wrestling today, isn't.


----------



## Donnie

Lets get this back on track! 

I'm praying Cool Dad vs Hangy only goes 5 minutes. I can't stomach 20 of those two


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.......

What has this thread become?!

Fookin ell’ - are we now complaining the joshi aren’t hot enough or english enough?

it doesn’t matter

1. There’s little to no in-ring promos, they film backstage and can subtitle
2. If they can wrestler they are a-ok - unless you try to convince me Rhonda, Shayna, Nattie is some sort of conventional beauty

2.1 I suggest some of you start to browse the internet - its chock full of pretty women. No need for that to be the prime criteria in a wrestling company
2.2 most of the joshi are cuties or hotties, so i don’t even.....


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .......
> 
> What has this thread become?!
> 
> Fookin ell’ - are we now complaining the joshi aren’t hot enough or english enough?
> 
> it doesn’t matter
> 
> 1. There’s little to no in-ring promos, they film backstage and can subtitle
> 2. If they can wrestler they are a-ok - unless you try to convince me Rhonda, Shayna, Nattie is some sort of conventional beauty
> 
> 2.1 I suggest some of you start to browse the internet - its chock full of pretty women. No need for that to be the prime criteria in a wrestling company
> 2.2 most of the joshi are cuties or hotties, so i don’t even.....


Are you surprised?

The majority of wrestling fans are the lowest form of human life.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

So excited for Page being on his cowboy shit


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> Lets get this back on track!
> 
> I'm praying Cool Dad vs Hangy only goes 5 minutes. I can't stomach 20 of those two


I can't stomach 5 8*D

Seriously, it doesn't need to be a 30 minute match, brawl or not. Keep it compact, simple and have a logical conclusion. Would make it stand out just by being shorter than most main events. Likewise for Omega vs Moxley. It doesn't need to be an all out war the first time out. Both guys are professionally enough to pace themselves both time wise and offensively.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

MC said:


> I can't stomach 5 8*D
> 
> Seriously, it doesn't need to be a 30 minute match, brawl or not. Keep it compact, simple and have a logical conclusion. Would make it stand out just by being shorter than most main events. Likewise for Omega vs Moxley. It doesn't need to be an all out war the first time out. Both guys are professionally enough to pace themselves both time wise and offensively.


I agree with you if that means rematches are inbound down the instant future. This is why NXT is shit in many cases. The matches go longer than they need to be and in essence, it loses the time management and psychology that it needs (or is trying to tell which is rare). AEW has the talent to provide high-quality action but they should not need to follow NXT's footsteps when it comes to match structure. Twenty minutes at length is more than enough at maximum to get the point across. Anything longer will just look like pandering to the smallest base.


----------



## Death Rider

Matches going over 20 minutes should happen if the story makes sense and if the workers can do a great plus 20 minute match. Jericho vs Page should be shorter for sure. Like 10-12 mins. Mox vs Omega could be fun in a 30 minute match but it might go on a bit long tbh if goes that kind of length and since it will done again saving something for later may be a good idea


----------



## Erik.

Just seen that LAXs contracts expire 31st August... the same day as this.

Wonder if AEW is a potential destination for them and if a blessing may be had for them to be there in some capacity.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW and WWE are both interested in LAX. LAX never got the big payday, so I assume they take it with WWE. One of the two is a father IIRC. With WWE throwing around money to keep anybody/everybody from AEW they'll get "life changing money" offer, but AEW can offer them the ability to keep wrestling in Mexico and pay them a lot of money. 

If they want to come in hot and with a ton of hype - crashing the Penta/Fenix vs Bucks title match would be a helluva debut. Post match or during the match causing the non-finish? Attack just the Bucks or take out both other teams?

Given how Impact had to wait and then use Fake Rhyno for their recent jump ship/run-in angle I wouldn't be surprised if they let LAX work on the 31st. They got a in-ring celebration send-off at the last Impact tapings down in Mexico. But business is business.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

There was one user who spent the last several years shitting on everything non-WWE. Mocking NJPW for being small, saying that all the other companies are small leagues that can 't fill high school gyms, etc. He was only posting about this same shit nothing else. Anyone remembers him? I would like to see the guy now.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW and WWE are both interested in LAX. LAX never got the big payday, so I assume they take it with WWE. One of the two is a father IIRC. With WWE throwing around money to keep anybody/everybody from AEW they'll get "life changing money" offer, but AEW can offer them the ability to keep wrestling in Mexico and pay them a lot of money.
> 
> If they want to come in hot and with a ton of hype - crashing the Penta/Fenix vs Bucks title match would be a helluva debut. Post match or during the match causing the non-finish? Attack just the Bucks or take out both other teams?
> 
> Given how Impact had to wait and then use Fake Rhyno for their recent jump ship/run-in angle I wouldn't be surprised if they let LAX work on the 31st. They got a in-ring celebration send-off at the last Impact tapings down in Mexico. But business is business.



why would a tag team like LAX ever want to go to wwe ? You understand the concept of LAX is completely pointless in a brand like wwe. Which will lead to them getting lost in the mix and them being un happy in a short while. I will be extremely shocked if they pick wwe. Its like saying the bullet club going to wwe makes any sense,It dont because the wwe has to control everything and make everything soft pg dorky. You cant create something good and that is more adult fitted and expect it to work in the wwe.


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> why would a tag team like LAX ever want to go to wwe ? You understand the concept of LAX is completely pointless in a brand like wwe. Which will lead to them getting lost in the mix and them being un happy in a short while. I will be extremely shocked if they pick wwe. Its like saying the bullet club going to wwe makes any sense,It dont because the wwe has to control everything and make everything soft pg dorky. You cant create something good and that is more adult fitted and expect it to work in the wwe.


Money and job security.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Money and job security.


AEW = more money and job security plus not destroying your character and also getting over with the fans


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> AEW = more money and job security plus not destroying your character and also getting over with the fans


If AEW offers more money then you take it. I don't believe that will be the case. Ain't no job security with AEW either. Daddy Khan could pull the plug overnight, as could TNT. 

I hope the end up in AEW, and would love to see them attack both Penta/Fenix and Bucks at AO. But if they take the WWE money, I'd understand.


----------



## TD Stinger

Gun to my head prediction I would say LAX (if they can even still call themselves that wherever they go) goes to AEW. They're building something nice there with the tag team division and the money would still be good.

Now, who knows what they want out of wrestling right now and I'm sure with NXT going to 2 hours on USA and WWE not wanting to lose a bidding war right now,they'll offer big money, more than they usually would probably.

But again, sticking with AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Money and job security.


Not all of them are driven by money. Some (like Moxley) are looking for more artistic freedom. But yes, some will be willing to forego that in favor of the (relative) security of a bigger company. 

I think it’s pretty close right now between what the two companies have to offer financially; but I don’t think there’s any question that as tag team performers, their best bet by a long shot is AEW. Besides being much bigger fish in AEW, it’s about as close to a certainty as you can get that they’ll be able to stay true to their current characters than they would in WWE. LAX vs Young Bucks or Lucha Brothers is money.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If AEW offers more money then you take it. I don't believe that will be the case. Ain't no job security with AEW either. Daddy Khan could pull the plug overnight, as could TNT.


And Vince has been known to unload people he doesn’t like at the drop of a hat.


----------



## RiverFenix

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Not all of them are driven by money. Some (like Moxley) are looking for more artistic freedom. But yes, some will be willing to forego that in favor of the (relative) security of a bigger company.
> 
> I think it’s pretty close right now between what the two companies have to offer financially; but I don’t think there’s any question that as tag team performers, their best bet by a long shot is AEW. Besides being much bigger fish in AEW, it’s about as close to a certainty as you can get that they’ll be able to stay true to their current characters than they would in WWE. LAX vs Young Bucks or Lucha Brothers is money.
> 
> 
> 
> And Vince has been known to unload people he doesn’t like at the drop of a hat.


Moxley also got paid while in WWE. And has his wife still working there. Now true he turned down a ton of money to re-sign, but he's pretty much set for life because of his WWE paychecks over the years and doesn't have any kids to support either, which one of the LAX has a young son. 

Vince hordes talent just to sit them at home. He's not firing you unless you are loathed in the dressing room - like Enzo and Cass, and I bet given AEW exists now both Enzo and Cass wouldn't be fired for similar situations. 

I'd be willing to bet there is more guaranteed money in the wwe deals being offered now - especially in bidding war situations. I think they could end up in AEW still because AEW can offer enough money, more creative freedom, less road dates (which is also important to a father with young family) and the possibility of still working in Mexico. 

If I was a wrestler who never made real money and had a family, I'd probably take the WWE deal.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Not saying WWE cannot provide money and security at its highest because they can but people thinking some wrestlers in today's wrestling aren't protective of their creativity and freedom to work are missing the bigger picture. If a wrestler (wrestlers) still want to be able to work wherever and know that their creative integrity will be secured (along with being paid very well anyways), then an AEW deal isn't far off for a talent like LAX. Honestly, LAX would benefit there where the tag team division will be at its apex and be a premier team rather than WWE where they would be an interchangeable team on the main roster and even NXT.


----------



## Aedubya

So who will be in Codys corner?
I think it will be Hardcore Holly


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

WINNING said:


> Not saying WWE cannot provide money and security at its highest because they can but people thinking some wrestlers in today's wrestling aren't protective of their creativity and freedom to work are missing the bigger picture. If a wrestler (wrestlers) still want to be able to work wherever and know that their creative integrity will be secured (along with being paid very well anyways), then an AEW deal isn't far off for a talent like LAX. Honestly, LAX would benefit there where the tag team division will be at its apex and be a premier team rather than WWE where they would be an interchangeable team on the main roster and even NXT.


Especially if WWE is looking to lock everyone into 5 year contracts, I'm sure that's going to scare some people off. AEW is probably going to a little more willing to sign talent to 1 or 2 year deals.

5 years is a long fucking time. If I was someone like Kevin Owens who signed a 5 year deal in 2018, I would be so pissed, you missed out on the opportunity to negotiate the most amount of money possible.


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> So who will be in Codys corner?
> I think it will be Hardcore Holly


MJF. There has to be a reason why he isn't booked otherwise. Also that Canadian indie appearance where he saved Cody from another chair shot happened for a reason.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

As I have repeated multiple times, if AEW had been created last year, we would have a different conversation about a lot of things. Talent accquisition is one of them. I assume AEW is offering talent the standard three years with less dates compared to WWE but still makes a good amount of money to where they can still work elsewhere provided that AEW is their main priority. That's an enticing deal the likes of Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Sasha Banks and others would have definitely considered if they didn't sign their contracts last year because the wrestling scene didn't forsee this yet.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley also got paid while in WWE. And has his wife still working there. Now true he turned down a ton of money to re-sign, but he's pretty much set for life because of his WWE paychecks over the years and doesn't have any kids to support either, which one of the LAX has a young son.
> 
> Vince hordes talent just to sit them at home. He's not firing you unless you are loathed in the dressing room - like Enzo and Cass, and I bet given AEW exists now both Enzo and Cass wouldn't be fired for similar situations.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet there is more guaranteed money in the wwe deals being offered now - especially in bidding war situations. I think they could end up in AEW still because AEW can offer enough money, more creative freedom, less road dates (which is also important to a father with young family) and the possibility of still working in Mexico.
> 
> If I was a wrestler who never made real money and had a family, I'd probably take the WWE deal.


Makes sense. I just think the creative aspect of it weighs more heavily in this business than in most others. We’ll all see within a few weeks where they end up.


----------



## V-Trigger

LAX is going to get paid well. Make no mistake about it. According to the Observer they are going to keep working AAA and PWG as well. They're fine.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Bosnian21

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


The hate under those comments is unreal. AEW is getting under some people’s skin.


----------



## NascarStan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


After All Out I'm hoping aew gets heavily advertised heading into them going on tv.

They should do a documentary a couple weeks prior to 10/2 showcasing all the storylines and talent heading in and show 2-3 matches from theie previous matches. 

It would really help the casuals get up to speed on what's going on and why you should watch


----------



## shandcraig

I guess this means after the ppv it will be road to the weekly show. The question is how will they brand it lol. I wonder why they have not marketed the show as Dynamite yet. 


Road to Dynamite baby


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> I guess this means after the ppv it will be road to the weekly show. The question is how will they brand it lol. I wonder why they have not marketed the show as Dynamite yet.
> 
> 
> Road to Dynamite baby


Or..Road to TNT lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Just gave my 50$ to B/R Live. Now we play the waiting game!


----------



## Aedubya

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


What's this?


----------



## Erik.

'Road to TNT' would be cool.

Some nice behind the scenes clips of them working hard to making sure they have the right setting, vibe and presentation for television. Hints and teasers about how the show is going to be produced. The stage set up. Where the commentary booth will be etc.

Then build up feuds along the way.


----------



## virus21

Aedubya said:


> What's this?


Click on the picture


----------



## JustAName

Asuka842 said:


> Also the guy who just pulled off one of the biggest upsets in HW boxing history is also a big guy.
> 
> https://sportshub.cbsistatic.com/i/...de769024af0cd2b932d23bf06f8dbab/andy-ruiz.jpg
> 
> This guy can beat a 6'6" Adonis, but Jericho cannot be AEW champion? Nah not buying it.


People are brainless, they think looks = skill, you can forget convincing them of anything else, people love wasting potential to learn to feed their own stupidity and brainwash themselves into delusions, regardless if the fact is punching them in the face, they'll deny it. 

When you complain about things that are less significant of an impact or stretch in wrestling, than things that have actually happened in the real world, it's time to call a spade a spade. You're a moron by choice


----------



## Erik.

JustAName said:


> People are brainless, they think looks = skill, you can forget convincing them of anything else, people love wasting potential to learn to feed their own stupidity and brainwash themselves into delusions, regardless if the fact is punching them in the face, they'll deny it.
> 
> When you complain about things that are less significant of an impact or stretch in wrestling, than things that have actually happened in the real world, it's time to call a spade a spade. You're a moron by choice


I think some peoples mind set is that wrestling ISN'T real so real life scenarios shouldn't really come into it.

If they wanted to see people who look like shit be able to beat someone who looks like a Greek God then they will watch UFC or Boxing, real contact sports whereas wrestling is an escape where you go to see super hero looking guys against super hero looking guys. These same people wouldn't look at Andy Ruiz and say he's a waste of space or shouldn't be where he is because of his looks BECAUSE he is a legit boxer. Whereas they will say it about say, Kevin Owens because he's a fake fighting actor. These people believe if you're applying for the role of being a wrestler, you should at least work hard to look like your stereotypical wrestler.

I don't particularly agree with that but I think it's a mind set of some wrestling fans that grew up on the bigger guys.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

As far as the look argument goes, there are character is wrestling that do not have the body builder image that work for me. Samoa Joe is one who come across as someone who could kick your ass, same as Daniel Bryan. Kevin Owens though I do not feel that way. Don’t get me wrong he could kick my ass, but for one reason or another I don’t believe he could legitimately kick a lot of the rosters ass. In order for wrestling to interest me they need to convince me what I’m watching is real. Wwe and aew are doing piss poor jobs at making me believe what I am watching matters. MLW on the other hand, is awesome


----------



## RapShepard

WINNING said:


> Not saying WWE cannot provide money and security at its highest because they can but people thinking some wrestlers in today's wrestling aren't protective of their creativity and freedom to work are missing the bigger picture. * If a wrestler (wrestlers) still want to be able to work wherever* and know that their creative integrity will be secured (along with being paid very well anyways), then an AEW deal isn't far off for a talent like LAX. Honestly, LAX would benefit there where the tag team division will be at its apex and be a premier team rather than WWE where they would be an interchangeable team on the main roster and even NXT.


But won't everybody not named Moxley be AEW exclusive come Oct 2nd?


----------



## Dave Santos

Tony Shiavone signed with AEW. He was doing a great job on MLW.


----------



## shandcraig

Same people bitching about looks are probably fat and ugly and probably think they should get a 10 girl and that every woman should look like that



Dave Santos said:


> Tony Shiavone signed with AEW. He was doing a great job on MLW.




Do you know what hes going to do ? Tony and JR would be a much better fit maybe ?


----------



## Asuka842

Arn Anderson looked like a mean trucker, yet very few would want to duck with him. "Toughness" comes in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RapShepard said:


> But won't everybody not named Moxley be AEW exclusive come Oct 2nd?


Nope, AEW is going to be their priority tho.

We already know Moxley, Jericho and Omega can work in japan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I was going to say.

In terms of US exclusivity, yes the majority will be signed to AEW but that doesn't mean there won't be a possibility that some talent take very limited independent dates approved by AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix

Schiavone signing is weird in that he's still going to call matches for MLW. WWE was also very interested in him, so I assume MLW let him sign with AEW to keep him out of the grips of WWE once his MLW contract ran out as AEW is open to Schiavone to work with MLW. 

But why does AEW want him so badly to allow him to remain the voice of MLW while working for them as well? Non-exclusive AEW deals usually mean no television/video/stream of AEW talent working shows in North America.


----------



## TD Stinger

When was the last time Tony even did work for MLW? The last shows I’ve seen have had Cornette on commentary.

So it didn’t feel like he was doing for them anyways. And if it gets Marvez off commentary, great move.


----------



## RapShepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Nope, AEW is going to be their priority tho.
> 
> We already know Moxley, Jericho and Omega can work in japan.





WINNING said:


> I was going to say.
> 
> In terms of US exclusivity, yes the majority will be signed to AEW but that doesn't mean there won't be a possibility that some talent take very limited independent dates approved by AEW.


Thanks for the clear up guys.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> When was the last time Tony even did work for MLW? The last shows I’ve seen have had Cornette on commentary.
> 
> So it didn’t feel like he was doing for them anyways. And if it gets Marvez off commentary, great move.


The way I understand it is that Cornette was filling in for Schiavone as Tony had prior engagements but is back now and expected to be the voice of MLW. I believe Schiavone called the most recent show.


----------



## Beatles123

Maybe AEW and MLW have a working relationship? THAT would be dope!


----------



## RiverFenix

Beatles123 said:


> Maybe AEW and MLW have a working relationship? THAT would be dope!


Not sure how Cornette would fit in with all of it. Or MLW's partnership with NOAH or Crash. 

Court Bauer did tweet this about the Schiavone AEW hiring - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163454056398016512
I'd suspect it's a case more where MLW let's AEW sign their talent to non-exclusive deals to keep them away from WWE if at all possible. IE sign Schiavone now so he gets to double dip in both companies rather than wait out until he's free from his MLW deal to sign with WWE or AEW exclusively. 

MLW would have a much better chance at keeping Fatu for example if they allowed AEW to sign him now versus him waiting until a complete free agent and then waiting for the WWE vs AEW bidding war.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Maybe AEW and MLW have a working relationship? THAT would be dope!


Certainly seems like something there.

Brian Pillman Jr
MJF
Schiavone
Havoc

Hopefully they're keeping their eyes on Fatu... imagine if on a random episode of television with no prior warning suddenly CONTRA interrupt and fuck shit up..

That'll definitely give off a vibe of anything can happen. Even if they're not "exclusive"


----------



## Death Rider

Please let MLW and AEW work together :mark:. Heck Cornette managing the Revival could be fun :side:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cornette has left MLW

Or rather, is not being booked anymore


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163588842752028672
Could just be any currently rostered woman announced right? Doesn't have to be new signees. Ivelisse, Teal and Jazz were all new announced wrestlers, but couldn't Bea and Nyla simply be announced?

If it's new announced women I hope it's Cheerleader Melissa and Victoria/Tara.


----------



## Beatles123

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163588842752028672
> Could just be any currently rostered woman announced right? Doesn't have to be new signees. Ivelisse, Teal and Jazz were all new announced wrestlers, but couldn't Bea and Nyla simply be announced?
> 
> If it's new announced women I hope it's Cheerleader Melissa and Victoria/Tara.


Does MLW have any female wrestlers?


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> Does MLW have any female wrestlers?


Not yet, but they're talking about starting a Women's division.


----------



## Britz94xD

I'd mark out if Cornette showed up on AEW and ranted about modern wrestling like he did on Raw in the 90s.

Plus Cornette managing a team VS the Young Bucks is money.


----------



## Beatles123

Catering said:


> Cornett have the same chances of appearing at the AEW show as Donald Trump do! Just stop it!


:taker They didn't say he had a chance, just that the idea of it had potential.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fatu or Contra to AEW please!!!! Add the Von Erichs!!

:mark


----------



## RiverFenix

Chan Hung said:


> Fatu or Contra to AEW please!!!! Add the Von Erichs!!
> 
> :mark


Fatu by himself. Gotch ruins the group for me.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Chan Hung said:


> Fatu or Contra to AEW please!!!! Add the Von Erichs!!
> 
> :mark


Fatu would help with their shortage of big men.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163588842752028672
> Could just be any currently rostered woman announced right? Doesn't have to be new signees. Ivelisse, Teal and Jazz were all new announced wrestlers, but couldn't Bea and Nyla simply be announced?
> 
> If it's new announced women I hope it's Cheerleader Melissa and Victoria/Tara.


Hana Kimura(spelling) a possibility? What would it take?


----------



## ceeder

Britz94xD said:


> I'd mark out if Cornette showed up on AEW and ranted about modern wrestling like he did on Raw in the 90s.
> 
> Plus Cornette managing a team VS the Young Bucks is money.


Cornette managing The Revival and cutting 15 minute rants on the Young Bucks. 

Make it happen, wrestling Gods.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Cornette is working everyone. He'll be in AEW one day and for that reason alone. He'll be the heat magnet and the antithesis of everything AEW represents and stands for.

All he would need is a team to promote to get his agenda across. :hmmm


----------



## Donnie

Purchased :cozy $19 USD, which comes to $29 AUD. Not too shabby.

Now, if Cool Dad wants my thankyou along with my cash, he can retire after he loses the belt. :banderas


----------



## looper007

ripcitydisciple said:


> Hana Kimura(spelling) a possibility? What would it take?


You got the spelling right. I think it depends on if Stardom have a partnership lined up with AEW. Then you probably see two or three from Stardom in that match. She's definitely someone I'd have in the top 5 picks from Stardom to work with AEW, maybe not for her in ring work as I think Stardom has better workers but just for her charisma and looks alone. She definitely stands out, she's a good worker but has yet to click as one of Stardom top in ring workers.

Right now Stardom version of the G1 is on, so I doubt we see anyone besides Bea at the event.


----------



## Aedubya

What time is the announcement for the 2 new Casino Royale entrants today?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

WINNING said:


> Cornette is working everyone. He'll be in AEW one day and for that reason alone. He'll be the heat magnet and the antithesis of everything AEW represents and stands for.
> 
> All he would need is a team to promote to get his agenda across. :hmmm


That would be cool. And the team would be Spears & friends. You don’t get any more old school than Tully Blanchard.


----------



## rbl85

Big Swole (girlfriend of Cedric Alexander?) announced for the women battle royale


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163812935296311296
Ariel Monroe - wrestled in the second Mae Young Classic, losing in the first to Zeuxis.



rbl85 said:


> Big Swole (girlfriend of Cedric Alexander?) announced for the women battle royale


They're married now.


----------



## RiverFenix

So by my count we have nine women named and announced - 

Big Swole
Brandi Rhodes
Yuka Sakazaki
Ivelisse
Britt Baker
Allie
Nyla Rose
Teal Piper
Jazz

With one more name promised still today. 

Riho and Shida are in a singles match likely for the other spot in the inaugural title match. Names known to be under contract though not named yet in the tournament - Sadie Gibbs, Kylie Rae, Bea Priestly, Awesome Kong, Leva Bates, Penelope Ford.


----------



## ceeder

Baker’s battle royale to win.


----------



## Raye

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So by my count we have nine women named and announced -
> 
> Big Swole
> Brandi Rhodes
> Yuka Sakazaki
> Ivelisse
> Britt Baker
> Allie
> Nyla Rose
> Teal Piper
> Jazz
> 
> With one more name promised still today.
> 
> Riho and Shida are in a singles match likely for the other spot in the inaugural title match. Names known to be under contract though not named yet in the tournament - Sadie Gibbs, Kylie Rae, Bea Priestly, Awesome Kong, Leva Bates, Penelope Ford.


Was Yuka confirmed? I was under the impression she was confirmed not to be there?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ll leave this here - now its just trolling 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163836969295765504


----------



## Erik.

Monroe is a great talent

Surprised she isn't NXT bound. (Though could be, as this is just a Battle Royale appearance)


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ll leave this here - now its just trolling
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163836969295765504




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163848220663001093
Posted again in that twitter thread 10 minutes ago responding to Wale. The gif is saying "Fuck'em". So "fuck wrestling twitter" I guess.

Punk feeling needy today and wants attention.


----------



## Bosnian21

I know he’s not joining AEW so I hate that he’s teasing it like this.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont care if this man comes to AEW or not like some people that act like its the saving grace, But that twitter stuff is funny.


----------



## EMGESP

Bosnian21 said:


> I know he’s not joining AEW so I hate that he’s teasing it like this.


And how do you know that?


----------



## Bosnian21

EMGESP said:


> And how do you know that?


Meltzer has said they currently have no deal. I know a lot of people like to hate on Meltzer but I trust him and I don’t think he would state anything publicly on the Punk situation u less he was sure.


----------



## Raye

Bosnian21 said:


> Meltzer has said they currently have no deal. I know a lot of people like to hate on Meltzer but I trust him and I don’t think he would state anything publicly on the Punk situation u less he was sure.


You know Meltzer is also close friends with them right? And theres 2 possible routes they could've went with this:

1) Hide it from Meltzer so they have an actual surprise.

2) Meltzer misleading fans purposely to create a bigger surprise if it does happen.


----------



## Erik.

Why even do it to yourselves? :lmao


----------



## Bosnian21

Raye said:


> You know Meltzer is also close friends with them right? And theres 2 possible routes they could've went with this:
> 
> 1) Hide it from Meltzer so they have an actual surprise.
> 
> 2) Meltzer misleading fans purposely to create a bigger surprise if it does happen.


For sure, #1 is definitely possible. #2 less so in my opinion because if he knew Punk was coming he would probably not say anything at all rather than risk his integrity and lie about him not coming. 

I remember at Starrcast at DoN someone asked him if Moxley might be coming (or something along those lines) and he had a tough time holding his smile in and didn’t outright deny it, he said he has other stuff going on. 

Who know? Guess we’ll find out soon.


----------



## EMGESP

LOL that people still listen to Meltzer.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Dark Order vs The Best Friends seems so out of place on the AO card. I mean why not just have it as a first round match when television starts? So the big benefit of the first round bye is not fighting on the 9th or 16th before the Semi-finals on the 23rd from Pittsburgh? For this to be any benefit it means the winner of this match won't fight between the August 31st and the October 23rd to be fresh and healthy as possible?


----------



## Jman55

[hide][/hide]


MJF said:


> Why even do it to yourselves? :lmao


Yeah whether you think it's happening or not just don't even think about it and focus on watching the show and enjoying it without that possible disappointment if he weren't to show up and if he does then you have a cherry on top of the cake assuming you enjoyed the show.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163903565196419073


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163903565196419073


She's the future of the division. She was always assumed in the match though, so we're still at around 6 unsigned/unknown entrants still.


----------



## rbl85

Just watched some videos about her….

She's does some crazy moves.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## rbl85

It's a really awesome move but a really dangerous one.


----------



## ceeder

What is special about that retardedly stupid move?


----------



## Raye

ceeder said:


> What is special about that retardedly stupid move?


What's so "retardedly stupid" about that move?


----------



## RiverFenix

ceeder said:


> What is special about that retardedly stupid move?


(Sasuke) Special enough for Kota Ibushi...










And of course the move's namesake I can't seem to remember.

Sammy Guevara's latest vlog has him "Training for All Out". 






Now as of now he doesn't even have a match scheduled yet AFAIK. Only one Buy-In match announced with the Women's Casino Battle Royale. Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy and SCU were featured on the commemorative poster artwork so it was assumed they'd be matched up. MJF is there as well, probably in the corner of Cody. 

I have said with Sammy getting the plum first match spot vs Cody at AEWDC he needs a singles match win at All Out. Who could he be matched up against on the pre-show - a Kip Sabian return match from DoN to get his win back?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Everything is one large misdirection. They knew once he was announced for Starrcast the surprise would be spoiled so they had him do that odd interview with ESPN. I mean first off how random is it that he would do an interview with ESPN? He talks shit about the company and how they do business, which could be risky but worth it. He's known for being a troll, so troll. Just like what he's doing, replying to Cody and fans. Have their talent talk shit about him. Shade, shad, shade. Eventually he makes even the most skeptical fans believe that it's not happening and then bang Cult of Personality hits during the show and all of you guys are going to be like 'I saw that coming' or 'I knew he was going to be here'.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Everything is one large misdirection. They knew once he was announced for Starrcast the surprise would be spoiled so they had him do that odd interview with ESPN. I mean first off how random is it that he would do an interview with ESPN? He talks shit about the company and how they do business, which could be risky but worth it. He's known for being a troll, so troll. Just like what he's doing, replying to Cody and fans. Have their talent talk shit about him. Shade, shad, shade. Eventually he makes even the most skeptical fans believe that it's not happening and then bang Cult of Personality hits during the show and all of you guys are going to be like 'I saw that coming' or 'I knew he was going to be here'.


.... i think you’ll find I’ve always said he will be there

Just want that on the record


----------



## rbl85

I think the argument of people thinking he will be here are valid like the arguments of the people saying the opposite.


----------



## NXT Only

Who were the two women they announced for the CBR?


----------



## KrysRaw1

Next Saturday...All Out!!
:mark


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NXT Only said:


> Who were the two women they announced for the CBR?


Big Swole and Sadie Gibbs.


----------



## Erik.

Here's the All Out merch:


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> Here's the All Out merch:



Cody's skull/crown infatuation just furthers comparisons to HHH. All these are pretty basic and uninspired to be honest. SCU's and Mox' are probably only two I'd consider. 

Where is the t-shirt with the card on it? Why not Jericho vs Hangman shirts, Omega vs Moxley shirts etc? Something like the middle row, left column design could be the front (sans Sears Center - you only do that for historic venues) and then have the match-ups with photo's on the back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MJF said:


> Here's the All Out merch:


I love that omega shirt - one of the few wrestling shirts i will wear


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I love that omega shirt - one of the few wrestling shirts i will wear


Yeah, looks like a rock album cover from decades ago!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Anyone know if a new "Road to" is being posted today?


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Anyone know if a new "Road to" is being posted today?


They have one every Wednesday, so I would assume so.


----------



## RiverFenix

Road To AO will drop at 8pm more than likely - to get fans accustomed to the eventual television start time. 

I further expect a _Road to Dynamite/Revolution_ after August 31st leading up to Oct 2nd in DC.

We know this weeks episode has a Ross sitdown interview with Page. So I assume Jericho will be next week's go home episode sell job. Hopefully something with Moxley as well this week.


----------



## ceeder

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Anyone know if a new "Road to" is being posted today?


For sure. 

They have been releasing them at the same time that the weekly TV show will air; Wednesday’s at 8 PM Eastern.


----------



## Aedubya

Hopefully more Casino Royale participant announcements


----------



## Chan Hung

I wish this wknd was All Out!!! Gosh, the good thing is before we know it, the ppv will be here and we will soon be posting the opinions on results, surprises and more!!! 
:mark


----------



## RapShepard

MJF said:


> Here's the All Out merch:


The Bucks one is the only dope shirt imo. But miles better than what WWE offers for sure. They need to get on getting Jungle Boy and LuchaSaurus a good shirt


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They should make that face of hangman with a cowboy hat and the tagline ‘Renegade’

Clicking around the internet today will tell you why


----------



## NXT Only

MJF said:


> Here's the All Out merch:


These are all great shirts. Unique in their own way.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Road To AO will drop at 8pm more than likely - to get fans accustomed to the eventual television start time.
> 
> I further expect a _Road to Dynamite/Revolution_ after August 31st leading up to Oct 2nd in DC.
> 
> We know this weeks episode has a Ross sitdown interview with Page. So I assume Jericho will be next week's go home episode sell job. Hopefully something with Moxley as well this week.


Are you suspecting they might call the show revolution ? For a long term show that name makes no sense. Dynamite definition is amazingly perfect for a wrestling show !


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> Are you suspecting they might call the show revolution ? For a long term show that name makes no sense. Dynamite definition is amazingly perfect for a wrestling show !


That was the other more recent trademark. I guessed at the time it could be the November PPV name, but just hedging as some reports has it potentially being the new television name. 

I don't like either really. I'd just so with All Elite Wrestling. You only need "sub-names" when you have more than one show.


----------



## Erik.

I've gotten use to it just being AEW on TNT.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That was the other more recent trademark. I guessed at the time it could be the November PPV name, but just hedging as some reports has it potentially being the new television name.
> 
> I don't like either really. I'd just so with All Elite Wrestling. You only need "sub-names" when you have more than one show.


Why would anyone not like dynamite ? I think people are fixated with the explision aspect but the real meaning of that word defines wrestling. Revolution is so dypical and has been used in wrestling spoken out loud so many times and used as a ppv. Dynamite is more original 

Dynamite - 
A subject can be called dynamite if it could have a sudden and important influence on the way many people think or feel
one that has a powerful effect
also : something that has great potential to cause trouble or conflict
to cause the failure or destruction of
any person or thing having a spectacular effect.


All meanings that define what good weekly wrestling show is


----------



## Erik.




----------



## RiverFenix

Lexi Nair is DDP's step-daughter. 

Private Party vs Angelico/Evans - seems to be to get PP a win heading into television against Bucks. Have Evans or Angelico won yet though either? 

I hope there is another RtAO this week because there needs to be a lot more promotion than one eight minute video a week. 

JR/Page interview was decent and all, but where's the hype?


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lexi Nair is DDP's step-daughter.
> 
> Private Party vs Angelico/Evans - seems to be to get PP a win heading into television against Bucks. Have Evans or Angelico won yet though either?
> 
> I hope there is another RtAO this week because there needs to be a lot more promotion than one eight minute video a week.
> 
> JR/Page interview was decent and all, but where's the hype?



I think a lot of the promotion is done.

The only thing left is a video with Jéricho and then they basically covered every matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> I think a lot of the promotion is done.
> 
> The only thing left is a video with Jéricho and then they basically covered every matches.



I hope not. Omega and Mox get one promo each? When is the last time Allin/Janela/Havoc did anything? Nothing on Riho vs Shida? Nothing from Penta/Fenix? What happened with SCU and Luchasaurus/JB being on the All Out official poster?


----------



## RapShepard

That was a solid "Road To" these JR sit downs I'm not feeling though. I think this promo for Page combined with the stitches cutting promo would've been a breakout promo. I do think the "oh where will I go back to the tobacco farm" was a little dramatic but I get the point lol.

Bucks segment was solid.


----------



## Erik.

My thoughts on the episode:

- Private Party vs. Angelico/Evans is an exciting match to put on the Buy-In. Should be all kinds of fun and yeah hopefully it allows Private Party to go over and establish themselves as a true tag team of the future heading into their big match with the Young Bucks.

- JR is so fucking good at these sit down interviews. I hope they do alot of these in future. Him doing one with Darby Allin for example when we get to live television would be a great way to get Darby over to the television audience in the way he helped get over with a lot of people in the promo he done at one of the 'Road to Fyter Fest' episodes.

- Got a few heel vibes from the Page interview though, which was strange. Maybe that's his intensity showing. Also mentioned his family, which I feel might be worked into the match.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope not. Omega and Mox get one promo each? When is the last time Allin/Janela/Havoc did anything? Nothing on Riho vs Shida? Nothing from Penta/Fenix? What happened with SCU and Luchasaurus/JB being on the All Out official poster?


Salty Allin vs Janella vs Havoc got no build, that's the match I'm looking forward to.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Just let Moxley, Jericho, and MJF cut promos, and you've got all the hype you need. That Page promo was an absolute bore.

They need to feature their best promo guys in the final episode.


----------



## Raye

I don't understand how you got any heel vibes at all from Page in that interview lol. Fantastic interview by him, definitely has me rooting for him to win now.


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> Just let Moxley, Jericho, and MJF cut promos, and you've got all the hype you need. That Page promo was an absolute bore.
> 
> They need to feature their best promo guys in the final episode.


Highly disagree with you on that promo being a bore.


----------



## Raye

You guys need to relax lmfao they can't include every single match in every single episode.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope not. Omega and Mox get one promo each? When is the last time Allin/Janela/Havoc did anything? Nothing on Riho vs Shida? Nothing from Penta/Fenix? What happened with SCU and Luchasaurus/JB being on the All Out official poster?


Page vs Jéricho is more important.

You know for DON they didn't promote every matches.


----------



## NascarStan

I got some Stone Cold X7 vibes from Page talking about how much he needs the title and how he will do anything to win.

Thinking Page turns heel and aligns with Tully and Spears..


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Salty Allin vs Janella vs Havoc got no build, that's the match I'm looking forward to.


It doesn't really need a build.


----------



## RiverFenix

I guess they're mailing these in now because they have the TNT hour long show to fill for next Friday. 

Eight minutes otherwise is ridiculous.  Losing a title match means you're out of work and back on the farm? Gimme a break.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

A solid Road To episode. I don't know who the chick was at the Control Center (DDP's stepdaughter, I guess what was told) but she's pretty hot. I do wonder if they are going to get a permanent host for these segments or if it will keep revolving.

Standard Bucks promo against the Lucha Bros. I have my criticicisms about the Bucks in general (not a fan) but I cannot deny that the Ladder match won't be crazy because it will. Looking forward to see how they top Double or Nothing.

That was a good Hangman/JR sitdown interview. Finally, we are starting to learn more and dig deep into the Hangman character and who the person is behind it. I know many are lukewarm on Page and I get it but his promo work as of late has improved and he's starting to get comfortable with his level of talking. JR was better here in his role than he was with Spears. Felt very much like a Boxing 24/7 style interview HBO used to do. I also definitely picked up the "Austin before WM17" vibes in those lines at the end. If they want Hangman to win the title by becoming a heel through Elite nepotism, I could definitely see it. I still argue Jericho should win, though. I wish this build was done earlier than now but better later than never.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> It doesn't really need a build.


Nah you can always give a match build. Not saying it needed a full episode.


----------



## Raye

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I guess they're mailing these in now because they have the TNT hour long show to fill for next Friday.
> 
> Eight minutes otherwise is ridiculous. Losing a title match means you're out of work and back on the farm? Gimme a break.


You're right, he should say losing is okay because he's friends with all the VPs and he'll keep getting shot after shot after shot /s


----------



## V-Trigger

Cool episode. Angelico and Evans vs PVP should be good.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I guess they're mailing these in now because they have the TNT hour long show to fill for next Friday.
> 
> Eight minutes otherwise is ridiculous. Losing a title match means you're out of work and back on the farm? Gimme a break.


Well i think you have to understand it more like " if i loose i will not have a chance before a LONG time"


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> I don't understand how you got any heel vibes at all from Page in that interview lol. Fantastic interview by him, definitely has me rooting for him to win now.


The "I'll do anything to win this match" and "I have to win this match" is usually foreshadowing for a heel turn


Raye said:


> You guys need to relax lmfao they can't include every single match in every single episode.


What they're on episode 7 and have done a pretty half assed of building any match that wasn't Cody vs Spears.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Nah you can always give a match build. Not saying it needed a full episode.


But i'm pretty sure that i saw promotions video on this match


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> But i'm pretty sure that i saw promotions video on this match


1 they showed them fighting backstage 6 weeks ago and then nothing. Surely they could've dedicated another 4 minutes or so to it.


----------



## Donnie

Hangy turning wouldn't be the worst idea if you do it correctly. IE: Hangy realises he can't beat Jericho straight up, so he says "fuck it" and cheats to do it. 

Anything that means Cool Dad isn't champion by ALL OUT's end is fine with me


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> 1 they showed them fighting backstage 6 weeks ago and then nothing. Surely they could've dedicated another 4 minutes or so to it.


I don't think it needs more time because this match is not really important.

I mean they're not going to talk about it during the weekly shows.

But no i saw more than just a backstage fight.


----------



## Raye

RapShepard said:


> The "I'll do anything to win this match" and "I have to win this match" is usually foreshadowing for a heel turnWhat they're on episode 7 and have done a pretty half assed of building any match that wasn't Cody vs Spears.


No it isn't, you're just thinking that because it's an approach that has been used for heel turns, you're not keeping count of how many wrestlers have said that just to lose or come short and have nothing come out of it. It's been used for retired wrestlers, it's been used for wrestlers like Jerry Lynn to prove that they've still got it, etcetc. 

Moxley/Omega has been being built up since DON, they can't throw a shit ton of content your way in regards to the feud because it would've lost heat really fast. They've done enough for this feud, for Page/Jericho, and for Bucks/Lucha Bros. Considering all they've used to build towards this PPV is their LAST ppv, 2 B-level shows, and a couple of youtube videos, to even be disappointed at how great the Road To series concept has been, it's just showing how spoiled and impatient modern day wrestling fans are.

Some of you guys make the most absurd and stupid criticisms, it's actually insane.


----------



## V-Trigger

Just rewatched the episode.

What a fantastic promo from Hangman.


----------



## Erik.

And can you imagine if after all of this, Hangman was part of the "Inner Circle" all along.

Hangman playing The Elite so he can get the gold.

I mean, those EVPs would have given their buddy Hangman Page a shot by entering him in the Battle Royale DESPITE having a match booked on the night previously AND being injured. He throws it right back in their face by not only turning but aligning himself with the guy who vows to destroy Rhodes already.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> I don't think it needs more time because this match is not really important.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean they're not going to talk about it during the weekly shows.


I think it could've got more time. It also could easily be one of the starting lower midcard feuds. Especially seeing all 3 have gotten featured this summer. Janella got a main event, Allin had a big almost star making match with Cody. Be silly not to use them in the lowcard portion of the show.



RapShepard said:


> I think it could've got more time. It also could easily be one of the starting lower midcard feuds. Especially seeing all 3 have gotten featured this summer. Janella got a main event, Allin had a big almost star making match with Cody. Be silly not to use them in the lowcard portion of the show.



I'm not saying they won't use them but i don't think the All Out match is going to be important in the future.


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> No it isn't, you're just thinking that because it's an approach that has been used for heel turns, you're not keeping count of how many wrestlers have said that just to lose or come short and have nothing come out of it. It's been used for retired wrestlers, it's been used for wrestlers like Jerry Lynn to prove that they've still got it, etcetc.
> 
> 
> 
> Moxley/Omega has been being built up since DON, they can't throw a shit ton of content your way in regards to the feud because it would've lost heat really fast. They've done enough for this feud, for Page/Jericho, and for Bucks/Lucha Bros. Considering all they've used to build towards this PPV is their LAST ppv, 2 B-level shows, and a couple of youtube videos, to even be disappointed at how great the Road To series concept has been, it's just showing how spoiled and impatient modern day wrestling fans are.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you guys make the most absurd and stupid criticisms, it's actually insane.


Your first paragraph doesn't even make sense. You can't acknowledge "well wrestling has used that type of speech to go into heel turns a lot", but then go "why do people think he said some heelish stuff". 

They really haven't done enough for Omega vs Moxley. Which is why a consistent criticism has been "yooo wheres the Moxley vs Omega build". 

*"they can't throw a shit ton of content your way in regards to the feud because it would've lost heat really fast"*

This is one of the worst defenses ever lol. You're essentially trying to seriously argue "well if they had really put effort to build this feud nobody would care" fuck out of here with that nonsense. They've put a lot of effort into building Cody vs Spears and a lot of folk are highly anticipating that match, why because good build, builds up excitement.


----------



## V-Trigger

Moxley got a promo, Kenny got a promo. There are more matches that need build. I agree that they overdid with the Spears/Cody program though.


----------



## Master Bate

All I care about his Best Friends beating those spooky perverts.


----------



## RapShepard

Best Friends!! said:


> All I care about his Best Friends beating those spooky perverts.


You kink shaming them?!?!


----------



## TD Stinger

Not too much to this episode. The Bucks video package was solid. As was Hangman's promo. JR, while he's lost a step or 2 as a commentator, is perfect in this role.



MJF said:


> - Got a few heel vibes from the Page interview though, which was strange. Maybe that's his intensity showing. Also mentioned his family, which I feel might be worked into the match.





Raye said:


> I don't understand how you got any heel vibes at all from Page in that interview lol. Fantastic interview by him, definitely has me rooting for him to win now.


I think what people are referring too is the ending where it got really quiet and Page with a cold look said "I have to win."

I don't think he turns, not against Jericho at least, but it's something to think about.


----------



## Erik.

Story is how they're going to make the Jericho/Page match somewhat bearable.

I think the booking of Page is important here. He can't just come close to beating Jericho and lose and then Jericho moves on and Page moves on. That's lazy. He needs to come really close and sort of snap near the end of the match. Almost like he realises he can't beat this broken down version of Jericho in his current state, doing things that even his family wouldn't be proud of. Yet, he still cannot get the job done.. Jericho wins.

Throughout the next few weeks through episodes on YouTube and even heading into live television, Page is becoming more and more bitter. So bitter that he cuts everyone off from him. Focused on one single thing, becoming the world champion once again. That's his only goal.

This lasts for perhaps a year or less (due to their PPV scheduling) with creative storytelling and booking.


----------



## Master Bate

RapShepard said:


> You kink shaming them?!?!


Keep it at home and not in the wrestling ring!!

:lol


----------



## imthegame19

RapShepard said:


> Salty Allin vs Janella vs Havoc got no build, that's the match I'm looking forward to.


They still have next week's Road to ALL Out and TNT hour All Out special next week. I expect little more build for all main matches. Right now there is 7 main card matches and 2 pre show matches.


I have a feeling we get one more match to main card. They will probably make MJF in Cody corner vs Spears. So SCU vs Jungle Boy/Luchasurous makes sense. But Sammy Guvevera also has said he's training for All Out. So maybe we get SCU vs Jungle Boy vs Sammy Guvevara/Brandon Cutler. 


That would leave only Kip Sabain without a match as of of their main guys with nothing to do. Maybe they can have Sabain do commentary or backstage segment. Unless they tag him with someone and make it SCU vs Jungle Boy/Luchasurous vs Guvevara/Cutler vs Sabain/??


----------



## Mordecay

Just watched that BTE video the Bucks did with Hangman in an hotel and his interview with JR in the latest Road video, my god that guy is dull, I am sorry but that guy needs a manager more than Spears if he wants to be a main eventer


----------



## Bosnian21

If they had a midcard title I’d say go with Guevara-MJF-Sabian triple threat, with MJF winning. We’ll see how they involve them this close to All Out. 

Solid episode. Good build for the Jericho-Page match and I get the vibe that Page will be winning. I agree with some though that I felt he was showing signs of a heel turn. 

Whether that be part of the Inner Circle with Spears or Nightmare Family with Cody/MJF/Brandi, I’d love to see a heel Hangman World Champion.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Guvevara v Cutler in the Buy in and not as a tag team if you watched the latest BTE.


----------



## Corey

Lexy Nair is gorgeous. Get her on my screen more, please.


----------



## shandcraig

Corey said:


> Lexy Nair is gorgeous. Get her on my screen more, please.


Is she going to be a back stage announcer ?


----------



## Corey

shandcraig said:


> Is she going to be a back stage announcer ?


No idea tbh but I'll be a fan if she does. 

Is she DDP's daughter or something? Or some relation to him?


----------



## shandcraig

Corey said:


> No idea tbh but I'll be a fan if she does.
> 
> Is she DDP's daughter or something? Or some relation to him?


Perv i know you looking at those twins along with us ALL lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Can't find the answer to this question, if I buy ALL OUT on B/R Live, can I watch it on demand after the show ends? Or is it only good for the stream?


----------



## Bosnian21

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Can't find the answer to this question, if I buy ALL OUT on B/R Live, can I watch it on demand after the show ends? Or is it only good for the stream?


I think you wait until the next day and then you can stream it whenever you want again. I’ve watched DoN back a few times since it went down.


----------



## NXT Only

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Can't find the answer to this question, if I buy ALL OUT on B/R Live, can I watch it on demand after the show ends? Or is it only good for the stream?


Take about an hour or so after the show ends to show up on demand from my experience.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

MJF said:


> And can you imagine if after all of this, Hangman was part of the "Inner Circle" all along.
> 
> Hangman playing The Elite so he can get the gold.
> 
> I mean, those EVPs would have given their buddy Hangman Page a shot by entering him in the Battle Royale DESPITE having a match booked on the night previously AND being injured. He throws it right back in their face by not only turning but aligning himself with the guy who vows to destroy Rhodes already.


I thought the same thing as well and would only make the Inner Circle/Elite faction war all the more personal. Remember, the Inner Circle wants to destroy and dismantle everything AEW and the Elite stand for. This would be the only way I would accept Page as World champion. Have him betray the Elite after he wins the title against Jericho, saying that he only used the Elite to get to the top and now that he has, he no longer needs them and now they have to deal with him as their first inaugural champion. It also gives cover to MJF as people think he's turning but you don't pull that trigger yet. 

Again, I think Jericho should win the belt anyways but if you really want to put Page over and establish him as a top heel, this would be the way to do it.


----------



## Raye

RapShepard said:


> Your first paragraph doesn't even make sense. You can't acknowledge "well wrestling has used that type of speech to go into heel turns a lot", but then go "why do people think he said some heelish stuff".
> 
> They really haven't done enough for Omega vs Moxley. Which is why a consistent criticism has been "yooo wheres the Moxley vs Omega build".
> 
> *"they can't throw a shit ton of content your way in regards to the feud because it would've lost heat really fast"*
> 
> This is one of the worst defenses ever lol. You're essentially trying to seriously argue "well if they had really put effort to build this feud nobody would care" fuck out of here with that nonsense. They've put a lot of effort into building Cody vs Spears and a lot of folk are highly anticipating that match, why because good build, builds up excitement.


It's not consistent criticism, it's consistently begging to see more of the two, stop getting the two mixed up.

No it's not what I'm saying, you've completely misinterpreted to make it mean what you want it to mean to validate your point. You don't want to throw out content in regards to the same feud week in and week out every single week for several reasons. One being, they've already both attacked each other, brutally I may add, on two shows. They've already both commented on the match, could they do another segment or two on the match? Definitely, and they probably will on the last episode next week. Do they need to do it every week? Definitely not, because the other reason is that the heat on the match will die if people are overexposed to it

People are seriously in denial if they think it's not enough build as opposed to Moxley and Kenny are two of the biggest deals in terms of popularity, in-ring ability, and charisma on the roster, and people are craving more. You don't always cave to people's wants in a build up to a match, it'll make people all the more eager to see it.

The only reason it'll ever feel like you're not getting enough is how long the PPV between DON and All Out feels because we're not on TV yet.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Anyone knows when is Scurll's ROH contract running out? That's one part of the Inner Circle right there, considering that during his last BTE episodes, they teased that he feels to be abandoned by the Elite


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Supposedly his ROH contract ends on October 1st. He's booked for a HOG show on October 4th with the Lucha Brothers.


----------



## Erik.

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Anyone knows when is Scurll's ROH contract running out? That's one part of the Inner Circle right there, considering that during his last BTE episodes, they teased that he feels to be abandoned by the Elite


November apparently.


----------



## Donnie

Fuck Martin. Stupid no talent hack


----------



## Jman55

Raye said:


> It's not consistent criticism, it's consistently begging to see more of the two, stop getting the two mixed up.
> 
> No it's not what I'm saying, you've completely misinterpreted to make it mean what you want it to mean to validate your point. You don't want to throw out content in regards to the same feud week in and week out every single week for several reasons. One being, they've already both attacked each other, brutally I may add, on two shows. They've already both commented on the match, could they do another segment or two on the match? Definitely, and they probably will on the last episode next week. Do they need to do it every week? Definitely not, because the other reason is that the heat on the match will die if people are overexposed to it
> 
> People are seriously in denial if they think it's not enough build as opposed to Moxley and Kenny are two of the biggest deals in terms of popularity, in-ring ability, and charisma on the roster, and people are craving more. You don't always cave to people's wants in a build up to a match, it'll make people all the more eager to see it.
> 
> The only reason it'll ever feel like you're not getting enough is how long the PPV between DON and All Out feels because we're not on TV yet.


But that last sentence is exactly why it needs a little more build it absolutely didn't need to be on every road to all out no but it needed more than 2 segments between fyter fest where it was last built and All Out. We're not asking to see it all the time we just wanted a little more of it (though at the same time with Mox going to Japan it makes sense why we didn't get it but it didn't even get mentioned on a control center from what I remember) Hopefully that's something that gets sorted in the last two or one if they don't do one after the 1 hour special that's been mentioned.

On the topic of what was shown decent Bucks Promo nothing special but it was good enough and being a guy who likes spot fests I am looking forward to how insane that ladder match will be.

Same reasons I'm also excited for Private Party vs Angelico and Jack Evans both teams have managed to catch my eyes on previous shows so hoping to see another exciting match from them. Surprised this match ended up happening though but not complaining about it at all.

Hangman promo I found to be really good did come across slightly overdramatic at points but I still felt it and it did hype me up more for the title match and this is also a really good role for JR (has Jericho at any point responded though? kinda weird I feel he hasn't despite Hangman having 3 promos since FFTF)


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangman actually gave a good promo with JR


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> It's not consistent criticism, it's consistently begging to see more of the two, stop getting the two mixed up.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not what I'm saying, you've completely misinterpreted to make it mean what you want it to mean to validate your point. You don't want to throw out content in regards to the same feud week in and week out every single week for several reasons. One being, they've already both attacked each other, brutally I may add, on two shows. They've already both commented on the match, could they do another segment or two on the match? Definitely, and they probably will on the last episode next week. Do they need to do it every week? Definitely not, because the other reason is that the heat on the match will die if people are overexposed to it
> 
> 
> 
> People are seriously in denial if they think it's not enough build as opposed to Moxley and Kenny are two of the biggest deals in terms of popularity, in-ring ability, and charisma on the roster, and people are craving more. You don't always cave to people's wants in a build up to a match, it'll make people all the more eager to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason it'll ever feel like you're not getting enough is how long the PPV between DON and All Out feels because we're not on TV yet.


Your argument is just terrible here, again look at the Cody vs Spears match where each segment just hyped up the people that were looking forward to it.

The chair shoot built hype. MJF calling Spears a piece of shit while wearing Cody on his tie built hype. The sit-down revealing Tully Blanchard built hype for not only the match, but a possible faction. The contract signing and Cody training built hype. Then Brandi speaking on the matter built hype and had folk giving her props for her promo skills. 

They could've easily put similar effort into Omega vs Moxley, especially since it is a legit dream match.


----------



## Erik.

I personally think the hype for Omega/Moxley builds itself.

People who have always wanted that match or dreamed of that match when rumours circulated about Moxley joining AEW will be excited for the match at All Out regardless. Some people are probably only watching the PPV or buying the PPV for that match alone. Would a bit more build have been better? Sure. Same could be said with many feuds across the history of wrestling, nothing wrong with more build but it's what we've been given. Moxley is Moxley and Omegas last promo was great.

I can't blame them for building up Spears/Cody and Hangman/Jericho more. One is a match that probably didn't garner too much excitement due to it being Tye Dillinger and the other has received a bit of criticism for the fact that it involves an inexperienced Hangman Page and a 50 year old Jericho (when some would argue Moxley/Omega should be the big title match) - and I can tell you, they've probably made a good decision here with regards to what they've built.

They've done a great job building Spears up. From the subtle "Good hand" jab by Cody months back to the way they've handled Spears' character. The addition of Tully, the sit down interview and the way Spears has carried himself has made him and the match seem a bigger deal than it needs to be. They've also done a good job showing off Hangmans character and delved into his background abit so that people can know him more than just a "Cowboy gimmick"

AEW is in a spot where they HAVE to create new stars to mix with the stars they already have and personally I think over the last few months, they're doing a great job in doing that with Page and Spears. Moxley and Omega ARE stars.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Wrestling Observer Newsletter said:


> Jon Moxley has some kind of an elbow injury. It may be an infection that he got in Japan. He worked shows this weekend for Northeast Wrestling and with the exception of the 8/16 show in Poughkeepsie, his singles bouts were made tags. He pretty much insisted on doing his singles match with Pentagon Jr., and was very careful not to bump on the elbow.


:worried


----------



## TD Stinger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :worried


Honestly I cringe every time I see him wear an elbow pad or a sleeve after he basically had what was Tommy John's surgery.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, I think it was @MoxGirl who mentioned he's been wrestling with a sleeve on his arm.

Doesn't sound good though. Didn't he get an infection in the same arm that nearly killed him previously? 

I am sure he'll get through the match with Omega just fine but I hope he gets better. Would be horrible to have him miss the rest of the year via an injury in case he needs some kind of surgery on it. Could always do an Austin in 97 though and just have him cut promos and continue building his character without actually wrestling though


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE doc said just rub a little z-pak on it. 

Seriously though, AEW's roster cannot afford an injury - especially to Moxley right now. He shouldn't be wrestling at all on these indie shows with any sort of injury or infection. This is why you need exclusive contracts with your talent. 

Maybe this is why they're not promoting the match worth a shit at all. Because Mox is going to be limited in ring and thus they don't want to oversell it knowing it will under-deliver.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maybe this is why they're not promoting the match worth a shit at all. Because Mox is going to be limited in ring and thus they don't want to oversell it knowing it will under-deliver.


Or because the match sells itself?


----------



## V-Trigger

I fucking knew that doing the G1 was a mistake.


----------



## RapShepard

That sucks for Moxley man. Hopefully he'll be recoverd fairly quick.


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> Or because the match sells itself?


Superbowl sells itself so no reason for NFL and partners to hype the ever-loving shit out of it anyways...


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE doc said just rub a little z-pak on it.
> 
> Seriously though, AEW's roster cannot afford an injury - especially to Moxley right now. He shouldn't be wrestling at all on these indie shows with any sort of injury or infection. This is why you need exclusive contracts with your talent.
> 
> Maybe this is why they're not promoting the match worth a shit at all. Because Mox is going to be limited in ring and thus they don't want to oversell it knowing it will under-deliver.


He wrestled Pentagon JR to like a very good 20-25 minute match with the injury. If he can do that he will be fine for Omega. 


He was suppose to wrestle singles matches for Northeast Wrestling Saturday and Sunday with Big Cass and JT Dunn. But instead switched it to tag match with Darby Allin. So he's still healthy enough to wrestle. 


My guess is he wanted to rest and heal his elbow for his upcoming big matches vs Omega at All Out and Bloodsport


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Superbowl sells itself so no reason for NFL and partners to hype the ever-loving shit out of it anyways...


You think it'd make a difference if they didn't?

:lmao

Not sure a game contested between two teams once a year is slightly comparable to a PPV event that holds 9 matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> You think it'd make a difference if they didn't?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Not sure a game contested between two teams once a year is slightly comparable to a PPV event that holds 9 matches.


Yes. Unless you think the NFL and network with the game rights like burning money. Advertising works. Promotion gets more viewers interested. 

And it's very comparable. You said the match sells itself. You could always sell it more. Hence the Superbowl comparison - that surely sells itself. How about Wrestlemania - it sells itself too right? So why hype any of those matches let alone the co-main event of it? 

Mayweather vs McGregor sold itself on a larger card and was still promoted out the wazoo.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yes. Unless you think the NFL and network with the game rights like burning money. Advertising works. Promotion gets more viewers interested.
> 
> And it's very comparable. You said the match sells itself. You could always sell it more. Hence the Superbowl comparison - that surely sells itself. How about Wrestlemania - it sells itself too right? So why hype any of those matches let alone the co-main event of it?
> 
> Mayweather vs McGregor sold itself on a larger card and was still promoted out the wazoo.


They have a WORLD TITLE match, the biggest match on the card for what they will bill as the most prestigious belt in their company. They've advertised that as a priorirty and so they should.

I must have imagined the episode where Moxley and Omega cut promos regarding their feud. 

Wrestlemania do a TERRIBLE job of promoting their matches though. So that's a pretty poor comparison. In fact, AEW have done a better job at promoting their matches for All Out than WWE have done for any Wrestlemania since 30.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Superbowl sells itself so no reason for NFL and partners to hype the ever-loving shit out of it anyways...


Apparently building things is now taboo



MJF said:


> They have a WORLD TITLE match, the biggest match on the card for what they will bill as the most prestigious belt in their company. They've advertised that as a priorirty and so they should.
> 
> I must have imagined the episode where Moxley and Omega cut promos regarding their feud.
> 
> Wrestlemania do a TERRIBLE job of promoting their matches though. So that's a pretty poor comparison. *In fact, AEW have done a better job at promoting their matches for All Out than WWE have done for any Wrestlemania since 30.*


This Mania and how excited folk were for the 3 biggest matches says otherwise. 

But no going off what they've actually spent time building Cody vs Spears would seem like the biggest match.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> This Mania and how excited folk were for the 3 biggest matches says otherwise.
> 
> But no going off what they've actually spent time building Cody vs Spears would seem like the biggest match.


Because it's a match least people cared about going in...


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> Because it's a match least people cared about going in...


And with good reason. It's still Shawn Frickin' Spears. 

So instead of pushing the three matches fans care about more initially let's sandbag those matches and push Shawn Spears in virtually every Road to All Out that just so happens to be produced by Nightmare Family Productions (or whatever is credited at the end).


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And with good reason. It's still Shawn Frickin' Spears.
> 
> So instead of pushing the three matches fans care about more initially let's sandbag those matches and push Shawn Spears in virtually every Road to All Out that just so happens to be produced by Nightmare Family Productions (or whatever is credited at the end).


Yeah.

I suppose we should give AEW shit for trying to create a new star. Fucking tinpot company.


----------



## Jman55

MJF said:


> They have a WORLD TITLE match, the biggest match on the card for what they will bill as the most prestigious belt in their company. They've advertised that as a priorirty and so they should.
> 
> I must have imagined the episode where Moxley and Omega cut promos regarding their feud.
> 
> Wrestlemania do a TERRIBLE job of promoting their matches though. So that's a pretty poor comparison. In fact, AEW have done a better job at promoting their matches for All Out than WWE have done for any Wrestlemania since 30.


You're right in that it shouldn't have been the main priority absolutely. You're also right that there are more reasons to promote the other 2 matches more (one is their first world title match and the other being a bit lower profile in terms of name value needs a bit more to get people hooked)

But that doesn't mean they still shouldn't have given Moxley vs Omega a bit more than they have tbh they should have given the world title match more than they have the highest priority seemingly out of all 3 is Spears vs Cody only one to get 2 Road to's specifically for it and been on the most with 5 albeit their part in episode 5 was incredibly short. Hangman vs Jericho is on 3 episodes all different Hangman promos (and good as they really need to sell the Hangman character but again it's appeared less than Spears vs Cody) and the Moxley and Omega match is focused on in 2 one for each of their promos against the other.

Edit- Should probably clarify every part of how they've pushed these matches I've been a fan of I just feel the priorities are slightly out of order (and I also get the difficulty with Mox's G1 stint but I feel this is the match that really needed a by the numbers rather than Cody vs Spears to get around that issue.)


----------



## RiverFenix

RTAO1 - 13 minutes total, 7m Spears/JR interview, 3m Page/Jericho
RTAO2 - 7 minutes total, Tully "Good Hand" episode (3m), Moxley Promo 2m
RTAO3 - 7 minutes total, all Cody/Spears, contract signing and MJF talking about match
RTAO4 -10 minutes total, 2m AAA recap, Casino Battle Royale announcements and Nyla focus vid
RTAO5 - 12 minutes total, Best Friends 4m, Cody/Spears "Numbers" 2m, Page HOG 3m, Omega 3m
RTAO6 - 3 minutes total, Brandi's promo on Spears vs Cody
RTAO7 - 8 minutes total, Bucks 3 minutes, 5 minutes JR sitdown with Page 

60 minutes total. 

22 minutes for Cody vs Spears 
11 minutes for Page vs Jericho - notable NO JERICHO at all. Footage or Page interview/promos. 
8 minutes for CBR
6 minutes for Bucks/Lucha Brothers
5 minutes for Omega vs Moxley. One promo each. 
4 minutes for Best Friends vs Dark Order
4 minutes for Janela/Allin/Havok + misc


----------



## Erik.

Jman55 said:


> You're right in that it shouldn't have been the main priority absolutely. You're also right that there are more reasons to promote the other 2 matches more (one is their first world title match and the other being a bit lower profile in terms of name value needs a bit more to get people hooked)
> 
> But that doesn't mean they still shouldn't have given Moxley vs Omega a bit more than they have tbh they should have given the world title match more than they have the highest priority seemingly out of all 3 is Spears vs Cody only one to get 2 Road to's specifically for it and been on the most with 5 albeit their part in episode 5 was incredibly short. Hangman vs Jericho is on 3 episodes all different Hangman promos (and good as they really need to sell the Hangman character but again it's appeared less than Spears vs Cody) and the Moxley and Omega match is focused on in 2 one for each of their promos against the other.
> 
> Edit- Should probably clarify every part of how they've pushed these matches I've been a fan of I just feel the priorities are slightly out of order (and I also get the difficulty with Mox's G1 stint but I feel this is the match that really needed a by the numbers rather than Cody vs Spears to get around that issue.)


There's another Road to All Out to come and an hour documentary coming up next week. 

People literally sweating over nothing.

Are you looking forward to Moxley/Omega? Yes? Thought so.


----------



## Jman55

MJF said:


> There's another Road to All Out to come and an hour documentary coming up next week.
> 
> People literally sweating over nothing.
> 
> Are you looking forward to Moxley/Omega? Yes? Thought so.


Honestly I agree but even if the "problems" are minor they're still probably worth discussing in my book and I just really enjoy discussing these things I'm nowhere close to being scared for their future over this just feel it's an area that could have been done better.

But you are right that in the end I am going to buy and watch All Out, I am super excited for this match and unless they really shit the bed I am probably going to be enjoying myself throughout the match. What I've said hasn't changed that fact I just wanted to discuss the topic and share my opinion.


----------



## RapShepard

MJF said:


> Because it's a match least people cared about going in...


But the thing is they could've built more effort into building the other big matches while still giving Spears the build he truly needs. It's not like it had to be either or.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Funny thing is - out of all the matches I am most looking forward to Cody / Spears

So, they either did something very right, or truly neglected everything else

Except.... these last 2 weeks I’m also coming around on Hangman.... so.....

I guess they figured Mox, Kenny and Y2J was established enough?

Not sure - i could’ve done with 25min Road to videos though


----------



## imthegame19

I recall Omega/Jericho didn't have much hype on Road to Double or Nothing.


----------



## Crasp

There was a commercial for AO on ITV1 earlier, during primetime too. Was cool to see.


----------



## TD Stinger

I would say All Out has done a good job of building up most of it's matches:

*Cody vs. Spears got the most build and the most personal and it needed it. They needed to rehab Spears after an up and down WWE run. And they've set the stage with the personal story and the surrounding factors like Tully and Cody's corner guy, they could have a really good, emotional match if everything plays out right.

*Omega vs. Mox has been strained somewhat because Mox was on tour in Japan. But between the DON and Fyter Fest segments, those alone built up a ton of interest in the match. And with both of their Road to segments, the motivation is clear. Mox wants to challenge the myth of Kenny Omega and prove that he's more than what he was in WWE, despite his success. And Kenny feels like he's failed already by losing to Jericho at DON and not being in the running for the 1st World Champion.

*Hangman vs. Jericho hasn't really had that interesting of a build compared to the others. Young vs. Old. Jericho with the sneak attack beatdown at FFTF. Pretty usual pro wrestling stuff. But, it's for the World Title. That's enough really, and we can see how important this is to Hangman.

*Honestly I'm pretty over The Bucks and The Lucha Brothers facing each other. But this is a ladder match, so it'll be awesome. So this is the one match on the show where story wise, there's not much going or me. I just want to see these guys do crazy shit with laddes, so it evens out.

*Havoc vs. Janela vs. Darby hasn't had a lot of build, but there's still story story there. All 3 guys are winless in AEW. All 3 guys imploded at FFTF. Janela's been working 15 years for this and is 0-3 so far. Darby got overshadowed at Fyter Fest and it cost him and his team at FFTF. Havoc's just looking for a fight and Darby gave him enough of a reason to fight. Could have done more, and they still can, but the story is there.

*Honestly the only other match build wise that I don't care about is Best Friends vs. The Dark Order. The Dark Order have this creepier gimmick, but it feels like no one takes them seriously, especially Chuckie T and Trent.


----------



## RiverFenix

One thing that hurts promotion is the lack of wrestling footage to include in video packages. AEW only has DoN, Fyter and FftF. And Mox' only match is against Janela. And Jericho's only match is Omega.

I think they could have shot training footage to make up for this though, interspersed with inverview/promo snippets. Sort of like how UFC does it's fight week "Embedded" vlogs. Could have send somebody over to Japan to follow Moxley around to build on the idea he went over there to study Omega. Could have showed Page sparring and training and then getting treatment on his knee or kicking out camera crew when his knee buckled in training or something.


----------



## Natecore

MJF said:


> There's another Road to All Out to come and an hour documentary coming up next week.
> 
> People literally sweating over nothing.
> 
> Are you looking forward to Moxley/Omega? Yes? Thought so.


An hour long Road To........:mark:


----------



## NXT Only

If you’ve been paying attention to everything from DoN to now then you have enough build for almost everything. 

There’s a difference between not doing enough and being able to do more. 

They’ve done enough but obviously could have done more.


----------



## Bosnian21

Natecore said:


> An hour long Road To........:mark:


I don’t think the TNT hour-long special will be new content. My guess is they will take the most important promos from the top feuds, introducing the characters and feuds to casuals or people on the fence about buying the PPV.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Once they go on TNT and do more shows often, all this pointless doubt about "lack of build/hype" for matches will largely go away (at least, you would think).


----------



## Aedubya

All this talk of Punk debuting has completely overshadowed PAC finally appearing - I think he's certain to


----------



## ceeder

What a card.

Selfishly, the guys missing I would have loved to see... MJF(hoping Cody's corner), SCU, Dustin, CIMA(would have loved Dustin vs. CIMA), Sabian, Guevara, PAC(hoping shows up after a match).

Still, great show. Is Guevara vs. Cutler officially added to the Buy-In yet? So far, only Private Party vs. Angelico/Evans officially announced for pre-show.





































*WOMEN'S CASINO BATTLE ROYALE
WINNER ADVANCES TO INAUGURAL AEW WOMEN'S WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH ON OCTOBER 2ND*
_*No graphic yet, awaiting full entrant list_




























*Buy-In:*










_*Second match to be added to Buy-In, rumored to be Sammy Guevara vs. Brandon Cutler_


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165005289176911872


----------



## DGenerationMC

*FUCK

NO

FUCK NO, GOD NO*


----------



## Mordecay

:fuckthis

Huge blow to the card, that was by far the most anticipated match of the show. Get well soon Mox


----------



## ceeder

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165005289176911872


Holy shit, AEW headquarters just shook.

What a fucking blow a week before the event.


----------



## EmbassyForever

:kurtcry


----------



## EMGESP

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165005289176911872


This is why you don't allow your wrestlers to work outside your company.


----------



## Bosnian21

That sucks ass. 

I’d replace him with MJF, opportunity for him to create an even bigger name for himself. Maybe PAC can come in too.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Fuck, it came back on his elbow and the one match that I was looking forward in seeing is canned. Get better soon Jon Moxley. :mj2


----------



## rbl85

Sad for him but before people scream "exclusive contract"

MRSA does not have anything to do with going to japan or wrestling house shows.

He probably already had it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Erik.

100% going to be Omega vs. PAC, in my view.

That was the original match scheduled for All Out and I think it's what we'll get. Interesting now though that two things now have potentially caused creative dilemmas going forward. Dragon Gate with the whole PAC ordeal and the way Double or Nothing and future events had to change and now Moxley being injured now potentially changing whatever the outcome of Omegas match was going to be as well as Moxleys showings on live television.

Hopefully he'll still be at All Out though, whether it's to cut a promo or whatever and they make him a key component of live television just to make sure the spotlight is still on him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, maybe Punk is needed after all. 

If PAC does return here and takes Mox's place, I'm not sure it'll be enough to fill the void. No matter how good the match, it would match thee spectacle of the original match. Very interested to see how AEW handles this. On the bright side, at least Mox vs. Omega can be saved for later.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well that's shit.

A dent in AEW's start, not ideal.

Hopefully they can find a good replacement and hopefully Moxley recovers quickly.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Battle of the snails Aja Kong vs. Awesome Kong rumored to be added to the card - We shall see.


----------



## TD Stinger

So Mox vs. Omega is cancelled.

Excuse me while I go cry in a corner for a bit.

:mj2


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165005289176911872


Wow, Khan better up the offer to CM Punk if he hasn't already signed on the dotted line.


----------



## rbl85

Good thing that Moxley vs Omega wasn't the main event.


----------



## Corey

PAC is the biggest band aid they can get to replace Mox. I'm disappointed but it's not a deal breaker for me. I know the rest of the show will be killer. Shit happens.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

rbl85 said:


> Good thing that Moxley vs Omega wasn't the main event.


It was my main event.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165007300941291523
No need to apologise Mox.

Just get better.


----------



## Jazminator

Sad, but no one match or PPV is going to make or break a company. There's still lots to look forward to, and Mox-Omega can hopefully still happen somewhere down the line.

I feel bad for Moxley, though. I hope he recovers fully and quickly. That's what ultimately matters.


----------



## rbl85

A Moxley vs Omega for the belt would be even better


----------



## TD Stinger

You people make me sick. Thinking about this logically and rationally.

My fucking dream match just got cancelled. I need more misery damn it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

rbl85 said:


> A Moxley vs Omega for the belt would be even better


Gotta save that for this time next year. In terms of that feud, Mox's injury might be a godsend.


----------



## ElTerrible

Injuries are part of wrestling. It´s how you react to them. Moxley gets healthy and we can get a long build-up to a world title feud between him and Omega.
Omega issues an open challenge. Out comes Pac and says: I accept. Crowd goes crazy. But not so fast. Out comes MJF. They start to argue, so Kenny steps in and says: I´ll fight you both at the same time. That´s good enough already to make people forget about Moxley for the night, but if you hit Cult of personality there, the roof is on fire. Get Punk in a four-way to protect him from ring rust. You can elevate MJF and Pac immediately. Win-win-win.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> You people make me sick. Thinking about this logically and rationally.
> 
> My fucking dream match just got cancelled. I need more misery damn it.


Just think that you'll have your dream match later and probably for a belt.


----------



## Erik.

Only one ideal replacement...


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> You people make me sick. Thinking about this logically and rationally.
> 
> My fucking dream match just got cancelled. I need more misery damn it.


As a Naito fan I'm very much used to disappointment, sorry.


----------



## Shepard

They kinda need to pull something out of the bag for Kenny now, so PAC would make sense. Losing your biggest match a week before the show is pretty much a worst case scenario for them though, especially since it leaves Page and Jericho as the sole main event. The show should still be really good without the match but hopefully it just doesn't become a case of what if.

Plus we'll definitely see it down the line so it should just add hype to the eventual match Omega and Mox have.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> Just think that you'll have your dream match later and probably for a belt.


Yup, the match will happen. It will still be big, maybe bigger because of the longer wait now, even if a title isn’t involved. 

Meanwhile, the bigger question should be what they’ll cook up for Omega in just a week’s time. If they’ve got any surprises planned, they’ll probably get shuffled around now to involve him.

Sucks for Mox, but the world will not end.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

PAC it is.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165013366605307905


----------



## Even Flow

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165013366605307905


:sodone


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165013366605307905


Holy fuck. This one oughtta rock. Not a bad plan B at all.


----------



## TD Stinger

So yeah, as it's already been stated PAC is really the best replacement you can do on a week's notice.

And if he's "all in" with AEW, I hope he wins. If you're going to tell a road to redemption story for Kenny, it doesn't really work if he's 3-1 in AEW.



MJF said:


> Only one ideal replacement...


Time for the Panty Dropper to step up in place of his senpai.



Corey said:


> As a Naito fan I'm very much used to disappointment, sorry.


Buddy, I was a Dean Ambrose fan in WWE and a Becky Lynch fan fa before she was "The Man." Bad booking and failing I've learned to stomach.

But when it's an injury, it feels even worse.

Well shit, didn't waste any time did they.

They'll have to do some over time with some video packages explaining why this is happening, because last time we saw PAC he flat out said "I'm not coming to AEW."

Interested to see how they tell that story with so little time.


----------



## Erik.

PAC/Omega will be MOTN. I have no doubt about it.

Right decision would be PAC to win too. You want Omega spiralling out of control even more. Have him go even crazier that big match against Moxley gets pulled less than a week out and then he loses to someone who wasn't even on the card. Could make for some great storytelling when heading into TV.


----------



## RapShepard

They've had some randomly terrible luck a week out from the 2 big shows. The wrestling gods can be cruel.


----------



## Alright_Mate

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165013366605307905


:fuckyeah

That'll do.


----------



## shandcraig

I guess they needed to announce the replacement to make sure people dont bail on ordering the ppv sadly.Otherwise i thought they would do a mystery replacement except we all knew it would be pac anyways so fuck it ,Announcing it made sense


----------



## Chrome

Pac's a damn good replacement. :bjpenn


----------



## Erik.

Alright_Mate said:


> :fuckyeah
> 
> That'll do.


That was my "dream" match when AEW was first announced - obviously that ended when Moxley was officially signed but I am glad we are getting PAC/Omega.

It really was the best match they could have done with Mox out injured. Maybe not on the character and story telling level or star power level but here is a good way to start making PAC a star.


----------



## RapShepard

I think they should just pull Omega bump the Battle Royale to the main card opener.

Edit Nvm


----------



## Asuka842

Sucks that Moxley is out, get well soon. But Kenny vs. Pac is a damn good replacement nonetheless.


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> MJF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165005289176911872
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you don't allow your wrestlers to work outside your company.
Click to expand...

Thank you!! This!!! Letting them work for anyone including MLW risks injuries. Oh well now I'm not as interested and PAC as a replacement wont interest me
Not buying this PPV anymore. Will wait it out now


----------



## shandcraig

The bastard is back


----------



## Mordecay

PAC vs Omega wens3


----------



## ceeder

This further confirms to me that PAC was being saved for after the Moxley/Omega match. 

If they have Punk, he will be at the very end for Hangman/Jericho or possibly Cody/Spears.


----------



## Bosnian21

Chan Hung said:


> Thank you!! This!!! Letting them work for anyone including MLW risks injuries. Oh well now I'm not as interested and PAC as a replacement wont interest me
> Not buying this PPV anymore. Will wait it out now


Tell me the logic in your statement. You automatically assume Moxley is OK with an exclusive contract. 

What if he says “Either I get to wrestle in NJPW or I won’t sign with you?”


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Thank you!! This!!! Letting them work for anyone including MLW risks injuries. Oh well now I'm not as interested and PAC as a replacement wont interest me
> Not buying this PPV anymore. Will wait it out now


Dude what he have is a bacteria, not something you get when you wrestle….

So stop bitching about something that have nothing to do with his problem.

And if because of one match you don't want to watch the PPV then fine, AEW doesn't need a "fan"like you.


----------



## Mordecay

The good and the bad

The Good: PAC vs Omega will probably be a better match than Omega vs Moxley tbh

The Bad: I honestly can't see PAC beating Omega, while with Moxley there was more unpredictability


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165013366605307905


Interesting replacement match. I know PAC/Omega will deliver even though I know Omega is winning.


----------



## Erik.

Mordecay said:


> The good and the bad
> 
> The Good: PAC vs Omega will probably be a better match than Omega vs Moxley tbh
> 
> The Bad: I honestly can't see PAC beating Omega, while with Moxley there was more unpredictability


I think this is 100% less predictable,

Moxley was definitely beating Omega in my view. This was heading towards Omega thinking he cannot get it done outside of Japan. Losing to Jericho. Losing to Moxley (two losses which on paper, don't do anyone harm, they're big names) and you start the slow build to Omega going more and more crazy until he eventually wins the belt.

It's rare in wrestling history that ANY returning wrestler loses on their first match back. Plus, they could simply just continue the story they were going down with Omega/Moxley with PAC and have Omega lose to someone who wasn't even booked on the card whilst his dream match with Moxley didn't happen, spiralling him further down into insanity.


----------



## TD Stinger

There is nothing that could properly replace Punk vs. Mox for me. I've been waiting years for that match.

But for the sake of having a great match, can't do much better as a Plan B than PAC.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wow. I think they might have known about this for awhile given the lack of promotion. PAC vs Omega isn't enough of a replacement IMO - I mean it's probably the best they could do now, but the card needs more juice added. Let fans go through the stages of grief and accept PAC vs Omega as good enough, and then drop something else come Friday. 

How can Moxley go from working a crazy G1 schedule, working indie dates but then has to pull out of All Out a week out? Did he not have it looked at until now to see what he was dealing with? 

Wholly reckless. Really screwed the company who put so much faith in him and on him. 

No doubt Omega and PAC will put on a helluva match. But PAC ain't Moxley.


----------



## rbl85

Don't forget that PAC was supposed to beat Page.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bosnian21 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! This!!! Letting them work for anyone including MLW risks injuries. Oh well now I'm not as interested and PAC as a replacement wont interest me
> Not buying this PPV anymore. Will wait it out now
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me the logic in your statement. You automatically assume Moxley is OK with an exclusive contract.
> 
> What if he says “Either I get to wrestle in NJPW or I won’t sign with you?”
Click to expand...

Simple probability. The more you work the more you risk injury. Its called common sense.


----------



## Mordecay

MJF said:


> I think this is 100% less predictable,
> 
> Moxley was definitely beating Omega in my view. This was heading towards Omega thinking he cannot get it done outside of Japan. Losing to Jericho. Losing to Moxley (two losses which on paper, don't do anyone harm, they're big names) and you start the slow build to Omega going more and more crazy until he eventually wins the belt.
> 
> It's rare in wrestling history that ANY returning wrestler loses on their first match back. Plus, they could simply just continue the story they were going down with Omega/Moxley with PAC and have Omega lose to someone who wasn't even booked on the card whilst his dream match with Moxley didn't happen, spiralling him further down into insanity.


The thing is that this likely will be the main event (PAC vs Omega is still bigger than Hangman/Y2J imo) and given that I am almost sure that both Spears and Jericho are winning they probably need Omega to close the show on a happy note, unless they are planning a big angle/reveal like in DoN. 3 heels winning all the top matches wouldn't sit well with the audience.


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! This!!! Letting them work for anyone including MLW risks injuries. Oh well now I'm not as interested and PAC as a replacement wont interest me
> Not buying this PPV anymore. Will wait it out now
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what he have is a bacteria, not something you get when you wrestle….
> 
> So stop bitching about something that have nothing to do with his problem.
> 
> And if because of one match you don't want to watch the PPV then fine, AEW doesn't need a "fan"like you.
Click to expand...

Firstly I bought DON. Secondly they need a fan like me. I'm a die hard WWE fan and they wont make it with small indy Mark's only. Hence why Jericho, Moxley, JR were signed. For your petty heart to break because someone doesnt agree with you is immature and makes AEW fans look fickle..his bacteria was a result of an injury for working other non AEW events. Some of you cant accept the facts. These are not opinions


----------



## Erik.

Mordecay said:


> The thing is that this likely will be the main event (PAC vs Omega is still bigger than Hangman/Y2J imo) and given that I am almost sure that both Spears and Jericho are winning they probably need Omega to close the show on a happy note, unless they are planning a big angle/reveal like in DoN. 3 heels winning all the top matches wouldn't sit well with the audience.


There is absolutely no way they're not having the world title main eventing. What a stupid move that would be.

PAC, Cody and Jericho all win.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Simple probability. The more you work the more you risk injury. Its called common sense.



For the 1564654149454497 times, you dont get what Moxley have by wrestling, DO YOU UNDERSTAND ?

The bacteria was probably already starting to do shit in his elbow weeks ago.


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple probability. The more you work the more you risk injury. Its called common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 1564654149454497 times, you dont get what Moxley have by wrestling, DO YOU UNDERSTAND ?
> 
> The bacteria was probably already starting to do shit in his elbow weeks ago.
Click to expand...

First u say probably so you don't even know what you're saying. Second facts say he was at other events weeks ago. I rest my case and my time on you.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Dude what he have is a bacteria, not something you get when you wrestle….
> 
> So stop bitching about something that have nothing to do with his problem.
> 
> And if because of one match you don't want to watch the PPV then fine, AEW doesn't need a "fan"like you.


I don't see why you're mocking the guy. It's his prerogative. If he doesn't want to buy the PPV anymore, it's his right. Moxley vs Omega was the most anticipated match, and Moxley is their hottest star. It's a big blow to the card. Hopefully they still draw a ton of PPV buys, but I'm way less confident in my original 150K prediction.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> First u say probably so you don't even know what you're saying. Second facts say he was at other events weeks ago. I rest my case and my time on you.


Dude do you know what his MSRA ?

He didn't get that because he wrestled in japan or on Indy shows.

He could have stayed home and still get the bacteria.



AEWMoxley said:


> I don't see why you're mocking the guy. It's his prerogative. If he doesn't want to buy the PPV anymore, it's his right. Moxley vs Omega was the most anticipated match, and Moxley is their hottest star. It's a big blow to the card. Hopefully they still draw a ton of PPV buys, but I'm way less confident in my original 150K prediction.


I think the "will Punk be there" will be the biggest draw for the PPV.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

AEWMoxley said:


> I don't see why you're mocking the guy. It's his prerogative. If he doesn't want to buy the PPV anymore, it's his right. Moxley vs Omega was the most anticipated match, and Moxley is their hottest star. It's a big blow to the card. Hopefully they still draw a ton of PPV buys, but I'm way less confident in my original 150K prediction.


Yeah, i'll still watch but i can see why people wouldn't want to pay the price now that Moxley isn't appearing. 

The card lacks star power big time casuals will look at the show line up and say who the fuck are these people the majority of the time.


----------



## Erik.

MRSA is spread by contact. So, you could get MRSA by touching another person who has it on the skin. Or you could get it by touching objects that have the bacteria on them. MRSA is carried by about 2% of the population (or 2 in 100 people), although most of them aren't infected.

It nearly killed him last year.

Let's just wish him a speedy recovery, hope he gets back to his strongest and never has to deal with this ever again.

Done. Finito.

Omega vs. PAC.

Let's go.


----------



## rbl85

Yep his health is the most important


----------



## AEWMoxley

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Yeah, i'll still watch but i can see why people wouldn't want to pay the price now that Moxley is off the card.
> 
> The card lacks star power big time casuals will look and say who the fuck are these people the majority of the time.


This is where having a weak title match really hurts. I really want to get into anything Jericho does, but Page is really bringing that match/feud down.

At the very least, hopefully Jericho wins.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Uhmmmm... i prefer Pac v Omega actually - bound to be a banging match

Will also make Mox v Omega even more special down the line

I’m here for it



AEWMoxley said:


> This is where having a weak title match really hurts. I really want to get into anything Jericho does, but Page is really bringing that match/feud down.
> 
> At the very least, hopefully Jericho wins.


Hangman has gotten quite a bit better over the last couple of weeks IMO

I felt nothing for him - but after the road to promo 1, sit down with JR and the room service vid with the bucks, I am starting to not mind him maybe winning


----------



## rbl85

In terms of pure wrestlin this match will probably better than the Mox vs Omega match.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Uhmmmm... i prefer Pac v Omega actually - bound to be a banging match
> 
> Will also make Mox v Omega even more special down the line
> 
> I’m here for it
> 
> 
> 
> Hangman has gotten quite a bit better over the last couple of weeks IMO
> 
> I felt nothing for him - but after the road to promo 1, sit down with JR and the room service vid with the bucks, I am starting to not mind him maybe winning



It'll 100% be a better match. 

Won't be the spectacle that Moxley/Omega would have been but that's fine. Just makes me want to see a Moxley/Omega feud even more now and knowing the next time we get one it'll be with weekly television makes it even better.

Page and Jericho will be quietly buzzing with the news. Omega/Moxley was always likely to overshadow their match and now (whilst PAC/Omega will be MOTN), the world title match all of a sudden seems like the biggest match on the card again.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder if Jericho will get new mystery partners now, or at least one. PAC likely was one of his mystery partners for AEWDC that had to be pulled into the Moxley opening.


----------



## Obfuscation

I care more about Omega vs Moxley.

but lol please continue to tell me that PAC vs Omega will "100% be a better pure match" whatever the hell something as silly like that means.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Obfuscation said:


> I care more about Omega vs Moxley.
> 
> but lol please continue to tell me that PAC vs Omega will "100% be a better pure match" whatever the hell something as silly like that means.


There's no doubt that this is a huge downgrade. There's no way to sugarcoat it.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what he have is a bacteria, not something you get when you wrestle….
> 
> So stop bitching about something that have nothing to do with his problem.
> 
> And if because of one match you don't want to watch the PPV then fine, AEW doesn't need a "fan"like you.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you're mocking the guy. It's his prerogative. If he doesn't want to buy the PPV anymore, it's his right. Moxley vs Omega was the most anticipated match, and Moxley is their hottest star. It's a big blow to the card. Hopefully they still draw a ton of PPV buys, but I'm way less confident in my original 150K prediction.
Click to expand...

Thank you somebody understands! When there's money involved the customer has every right to expect good quality and I'm not saying it's going to be a horrible show rather part of the reason why I was going to spend good money was because of Jon Moxley versus Omega very simple


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This works out IMO.

They shouldn't have wasted the Mox/Omega match until it's for a belt.


----------



## rbl85

Obfuscation said:


> I care more about Omega vs Moxley.
> 
> but lol please continue to tell me that PAC vs Omega will "100% be a better pure match" whatever the hell something as silly like that means.


I think (and i'm not the only one apparently) that Omega can have a better match with PAC than Moxley.

BUT that doesn't that I prefer Omega vs PAC than Omega vs Moxley.



Chan Hung said:


> Thank you somebody understands! When there's money involved the customer has every right to expect good quality and I'm not saying it's going to be a horrible show rather part of the reason why I was going to spend good money was because of Jon Moxley versus Omega very simple


I apologize for the last line of the post you quoted.

It has nothing to do with the point that i was discussing with you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Obfuscation said:


> I care more about Omega vs Moxley.
> 
> but lol please continue to tell me that PAC vs Omega will "100% be a better pure match" whatever the hell something as silly like that means.


I prefer it as well.........


that's why I wanted them to wait for Mox/Omega. I want weekly feud/promos that lead up to a special event main event. 

Not to be the co-main event to a Page match.

Let the indy fans have their Pac/Omega spotfest. At least I like Pac a bit enough to be interested.


----------



## Shepard

Obfuscation said:


> I care more about Omega vs Moxley.
> 
> but lol please continue to tell me that PAC vs Omega will "100% be a better pure match" whatever the hell something as silly like that means.


Omega/Moxley is the bigger match for sure and has far more potential. PAC/Omega will be fun and is probably the best thing they could put together in the time they had, but it's not an obvious main event match in the same way Omega/Moxley was and no doubt will be when they're able to run it again. Plus PAC probably doesn't have the same point to prove Mox does either, so it's nothing less than a massive disappointment imo, just have to hope they can make the most of the situation they find themselves in (which at least seems likely)


----------



## Obfuscation

Shepard said:


> Omega/Moxley is the bigger match for sure and has far more potential. PAC/Omega will be fun and is probably the best thing they could put together in the time they had, but it's not an obvious main event match in the same way Omega/Moxley was and no doubt will be when they're able to run it again. Plus PAC probably doesn't have the same point to prove Mox does either, so it's nothing less than a massive disappointment imo, just have to hope they can make the most of the situation they find themselves in (which at least seems likely)


AEW certainly made lemonade out of lemons here with the replacement match. The comments regarding its change though, per usual, is where things have gone significantly south.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Absolutely gutted Moxley is off the show, my most anticipated match of the year is gone for now.

Omega/Pac should be fantastic, and I hope Omega/Moxley is on the next AEW PPV, hopefully in MSG so I can go.


----------



## EMGESP

People are still gonna tune in by the boatload just because of possible Punk appearance. That is not something you'd want to miss seeing live. The whole will it or won't it happen is going to draw people to the show.


----------



## Bubz

Gutted about this news but Omega/PAC still has me pretty excited as a match. Just doesn't have the big match feel that the Moxley match did. They did some great stuff with the brawls etc leading up to it too. Still can't wait for the show.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Besides the obvious CM Punk rumors who are some of the lesser known names that you guys think will crash the ALL OUT party?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Double or Nothing did 113,000 buys, and that card didn't have Moxley on it at all.

This show will still be a tremendous success. I just hope Moxley is going to be OK, his went through a lot in his last injury.


----------



## Erik.

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Double or Nothing did 113,000 buys, and that card didn't have Moxley on it at all.
> 
> This show will still be a tremendous success. I just hope Moxley is going to be OK, his went through a lot in his last injury.


It goes two ways.

They break that PPV buy rate and it shows they can draw big numbers even without Moxley or they do similar or less and AEW realise what they truly have in Moxley.

Either way, will be a great event.


----------



## rbl85

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Double or Nothing did 113,000 buys, and that card didn't have Moxley on it at all.
> 
> This show will still be a tremendous success. I just hope Moxley is going to be OK, his went through a lot in his last injury.


Meltzer said (you believe him or not) that Moxley will only miss All Out if the surgery goes well.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

rbl85 said:


> Meltzer said (you believe him or not) that Moxley will only miss All Out if the surgery goes well.


Moxley said he'll be 100% for TNT so take it from the actual horses mouth!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MJF said:


> It goes two ways.
> 
> They break that PPV buy rate and it shows they can draw big numbers even without Moxley or they do similar or less and AEW realise what they truly have in Moxley.
> 
> Either way, will be a great event.


I think it's a formality that this show will be bigger, there is way more attention around AEW now than there was back around the time of DoN. First world champion and much deeper card than DoN even without Moxley.

How people say the card sucks is beyond me, YB/LB in a Ladder match is going to be literal insanity, and Omega/Pac should be tremendous. Jericho/Page wasn't the best main event on paper, but the build has been really good, and I imagine Jericho will do his big promo at next weeks Road To. The rest of the card is fine too. 

I think 120k buys is the floor.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I would have liked them to keep PAC as a surprise opponent but I'm sure everybody would assume it would be Punk. They didn't want people to be disappointment when it was PAC instead so they decided to announce it. Kinda like how everyone was expecting Daniel Bryan as #30 in the Royal Rumble years ago and it was Rey Mysterio and the fans actually booed.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Sucks so much that Moxley is out but health is important first and foremost. If he's healthy enough to come back in time for TNT, then he will be fine and if not, he can go the Austin 1997 route when he was rehabbing his neck injury and still be a presence on the TV show. Get well, Mox. He has had his best year in his career this year, no question.

PAC/Omega, while not matching the hype of Mox/Omega, will be a banger and will be enough to salvage the situation. AEW could have easily just been lazy and done the TNA way of putting Omega in the World title match but instead, they had a Plan B ready and it was a good plan. Looking forward to seeing PAC next Saturday.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'll still be watching the PPV, but if I'm totally honest, a lot of my excitement is now gone cos of Mox being out. But his health is #1 priority, and of course I hope he heals well and is back better than ever in a few months <3


----------



## imthegame19

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Double or Nothing did 113,000 buys, and that card didn't have Moxley on it at all.
> 
> This show will still be a tremendous success. I just hope Moxley is going to be OK, his went through a lot in his last injury.


That also had Jericho/Omega and buzz for first show. Not to mention maybe were watching for Moxley to appear. Omega/Pac is good replacement but this card is now missing that BIG star vs star match up. I hope at this point it can even match Double or Nothing. Heck I would be happy if this still does 100 buys now.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I wonder if they had an idea this might happen since they weren't really promoting the match like they should have?


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Double or Nothing did 113,000 buys, and that card didn't have Moxley on it at all.


DON did 98K buys initially. The additional 15K were replay buys, and based on the fact that Moxley was the only thing people were talking about in the days after the event, it's safe to say that he was responsible for the vast majority of those replay buys.

Now, on a card that he was scheduled for, and involved in the build up, he was definitely going to add more than 15K. They'll need to have a big week next week to make up for the loss.

Hopefully they can still draw a good number, but this hurts them. It's only one event, however, so it's not make or break.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

What would be an absolute fucking nightmare is if the staph spread to Pentagon, they had a singles match very recently.


----------



## Mox Girl

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I wonder if they had an idea this might happen since they weren't really promoting the match like they should have?


I doubt it. The reason they didn't promote the match as much is cos Mox was in Japan for 5 weeks. There's no way they could have guessed this would happen, how do you predict somebody getting a staph infection?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Mox Girl said:


> I doubt it. The reason they didn't promote the match as much is cos Mox was in Japan for 5 weeks. There's no way they could have guessed this would happen, how do you predict somebody getting a staph infection?


SRS of Fightful, who is a pretty reliable source noted that AEW knew earlier this week that there was a good chance he would be out.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Jonathan Good's health is first and foremost the priority. I wish Jon a safe and successful surgery and recovery. When I had heard that he had an elbow injury, possibly an infection, I started to dread that this was related to the last time he had a Staph Infection that he nearly died from and that some of the infection was left behind and has been manifesting in his elbow this entire time. If what Jon says about 'removing the bursa sac' means that the chances of getting MRSA never happens again it is the smart decision.

Regarding the match between Moxley/Omega, like a lot of people that was my most anticipated match. I will still be watching All Out and Pac is a helluva plan B. 

It should be a tremendous show.


----------



## Mox Girl

The Inbred Goatman said:


> SRS of Fightful, who is a pretty reliable source noted that AEW knew earlier this week that there was a good chance he would be out.


Oh yeah they prob had some idea this week (I even said in his thread last weekend that I thought something was wrong with his elbow), but I'm talking about weeks back when he was in Japan. I doubt they had any idea he would get an infection back when they began to promote All Out.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MJF said:


> MRSA is spread by contact. So, you could get MRSA by touching another person who has it on the skin. Or you could get it by touching objects that have the bacteria on them. MRSA is carried by about 2% of the population (or 2 in 100 people), although most of them aren't infected.
> 
> It nearly killed him last year.
> 
> Let's just wish him a speedy recovery, hope he gets back to his strongest and never has to deal with this ever again.
> 
> Done. Finito.
> 
> Omega vs. PAC.
> 
> Let's go.


Good to see at least a few people in here have functioning brain cells. 

IF Mox did contract this through wrestling contact, he could just as easily gotten it from wrestling in AEW as anywhere else. 

But yes, he’ll have his surgery, let’s hope he recovers fully and quickly. And life barrels on. I’m looking forward to PAC vs Omega as much as the match it’s replacing. Sorry to the Moxley fans, but the rest of the card is still loaded, and this still has the potential to be one of the better matches on it. All Out is still gonna rock. He’ll be back soon enough.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if Jericho will get new mystery partners now, or at least one. PAC likely was one of his mystery partners for AEWDC that had to be pulled into the Moxley opening.


Pretty sure the mystery partners will be LAX.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LAX hinted it earlier today in their SiriusXM Busted Open interview that they're likely going to head to AEW in October.


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> Pretty sure the mystery partners will be LAX.





WINNING said:


> LAX hinted it earlier today in their SiriusXM Busted Open interview that they're likely going to head to AEW in October.


There is a reason why no other Tag Tournament matches have been named. Either LAX or PAC/Scurll would have been my guesses for the mystery partners that would then be entered into the tournament as well. I thought the latter made more sense given they have a history with The Elite.


----------



## TD Stinger

Since people are talking about it, yes Omega vs. PAC will be far better athletic contest than Omega vs. Mox would have been. Even a 100% healthy Mox is nowhere close the athlete PAC is. So I expect a great showcase of from each man at All Out given Omega's athleticism and explosiveness too.

Does that mean it will be a better match? Who knows really. It doesn't have nearly the hype. And Mox, besides his matches last year with the guy, his best matches in his career IMO have been against Seth Rollins. There styles meshed perfectly together. And in Omega you basically have a better version of Seth. So the work they could have done together with no restrictions could have been, and will one day be amazing.


----------



## imthegame19

The Inbred Goatman said:


> SRS of Fightful, who is a pretty reliable source noted that AEW knew earlier this week that there was a good chance he would be out.


Yeah they probably had idea that he had staff infection. But got official results today. Pwinsider said Pac was scheduled to appear at All Out. So they just put him as the replacement for Moxley.


----------



## Jazminator

Stylistically, Omega-Pac should be awesome - even better than Omega-Moxley. But I think Omega-Moxley would have told a better story and have more emotion.

As far as Moxley goes, given what he went through in the WWE, I doubt he would have signed an exclusive deal with AEW. He seems to value having more freedom. Good for him.


----------



## RiverFenix

What was PAC going to to at AO before? Does this save us from him interfering in the World Title match since his reason for taking out Page was to keep him from getting the title wasn't it? 

The lack of promotion tells me they knew he was injured and this was a real possibility. I wouldn't be surprised if they pulled a match promo segment from the most recent Road to All Out - which was short and lacking given it's the second last one before the PPV. The Mox/Omega match had five minutes of promotional time on the RtAO's, out of a total of 60 minutes. 

I think it's really possible that the match was going to be called off regardless if MRSA or not given how limited Moxley was in his latest matches - wouldn't bump on his elbow at all during match with Penta. You don't offer up a dream match like Mox vs Omega if Mox ain't near 100%. Or maybe they had a schmozz finish planned to cover for Moxley's limitations and thus were not promoting it because they knew it would leave fans unfulfilled with the cop out finish.


----------



## NascarStan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What was PAC going to to at AO before? Does this save us from him interfering in the World Title match since his reason for taking out Page was to keep him from getting the title wasn't it?
> 
> The lack of promotion tells me they knew he was injured and this was a real possibility. I wouldn't be surprised if they pulled a match promo segment from the most recent Road to All Out - which was short and lacking given it's the second last one before the PPV. The Mox/Omega match had five minutes of promotional time on the RtAO's, out of a total of 60 minutes.
> 
> I think it's really possible that the match was going to be called off regardless if MRSA or not given how limited Moxley was in his latest matches - wouldn't bump on his elbow at all during match with Penta. You don't offer up a dream match like Mox vs Omega if Mox ain't near 100%. Or maybe they had a schmozz finish planned to cover for Moxley's limitations and thus were not promoting it because they knew it would leave fans unfulfilled with the cop out finish.


The fact they had the PAC replacement and match graphic minutes after the announcement tells me they definitely knew he was hurt and honestly I rather have PAC and Omega go out and put on a more candidate rather than Moxley being limited in the ring and putting on a disappointing match.

This also helps the the TNT show getting to see Moxley and what the new plans are


----------



## Bosnian21

I find it hilarious how so many people assume so many things and automatically assume their assumptions are correct.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

You guys think Moxley is still going to be at the show to cut a promo?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I feel bad for Mox for being injured, and know he’ll come back stronger

I feel good for Pac v Omega, as I know they’ll burn the house down and the finish is less clear

I feel happy that AEW took a horrible turn of events and recovered within the hour

I feel sad for fans that won’t watch this now because of this one change. I 100% understand it, but I think they’re gonna miss a heckuva show

All Out is purchased and my body is ready


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Holy Fuck, there's a reddit thread saying Rey Fenix just broke his leg at an indie show, I really hope that it's wrong. Unverified at this point, but that would be disastrous.

EDIT: It's Real, Holy Fuck.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Holy Fuck, there's a reddit thread saying Rey Fenix just broke his leg at an indie show, I really hope that it's wrong. Unverified at this point, but that would be disastrous.
> 
> EDIT: It's Real, Holy Fuck.


Uuuuh...... what now?

Please repeat.... does not compute..... 

..... 

What?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Uuuuh...... what now?


Yup, just happened at an Indie show in Rhode Island, this card is CURSED. That was one of the matches I was most looking forward too. Shit SUCKS man.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fuckinghelll.l.ll.l;lllll;ldldldldld


Just add Penta to the title match and give it to him

Edit: i would now like to take some time to pray for the health of Cody and Spears, as that is my most anticipated match


----------



## Chan Hung

The Inbred Goatman said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuuh...... what now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, just happened at an Indie show in Rhode Island, this card is CURSED. That was one of the matches I was most looking forward too. Shit SUCKS man.
Click to expand...

Good lord!! So its legit..???
FML!!!!


----------



## Joe Gill

The last PPVs I have ever ordered are WM 17 and WM 20. I rarely pay to watch PPVs... usually just find a stream. I was planning on purchasing my first PPV in 15 years....but now the injuries. I can no longer justify spending $50 for a ppv with Jericho vs Page as the big draw.

The crowd would have been insane for moxley vs omega... was so looking forward to the energy and buzz in the building. Now its gone. This sucks. 

Hopefully others step up to the plate.... in a PPV like this everyone is looking for a "moment" . The last ppv provided 2... Dustin vs Cody and Moxley debut. What is going to be this PPVs moment? 

No Punk and no Moxley vs Omega = no moment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Doesn’t mean he can compete - but great for him no break


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165117157308588033


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165117157308588033


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> All this talk of Punk debuting has completely overshadowed PAC finally appearing - I think he's certain to


. 

Gutted to hate to say I told u so
Terrible circumstances


----------



## Donnie

Even if it is seen as a "lesser' match by some, I'm :mark at seeing PAC vs Omega. A first time match on a massive stage is my jam.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Considering the original plan for ALL OUT's main event was Kenny Omega vs. PAC, I'm not too surprised this was their Plan B in case Moxley was hurt.

Should be a damn good match, tbh. :draper2


----------



## Asuka842

The winner of Pac vs. Kenny should be the #1 contender moving forward imo.


----------



## Saintpat

Gives a new meaning to All Out ... Mox is out, Fenix is out ... couple of more injuries and they’ll be all out.


----------



## Necrolust

PAC vs Omega, let’s hope that is possible.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Saintpat said:


> Gives a new meaning to All Out ... Mox is out, Fenix is out ... couple of more injuries and they’ll be all out.


Link to Fenix being confirmed out?


----------



## Aedubya

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if Jericho will get new mystery partners now, or at least one. PAC likely was one of his mystery partners for AEWDC that had to be pulled into the Moxley opening.


Swagger & Sandow ?


----------



## Saintpat

PavelGaborik said:


> Link to Fenix being confirmed out?


Lighten up, Francis. It was a joke.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Saintpat said:


> Lighten up, Francis. It was a joke.


I genuinely thought he was confirmed out based on your wording.


----------



## TD Stinger

This show will still be great because the talent and fans will make it so.

But to lose Mox vs. Omega and now Fenix could be out too? Damn that’s a blow.

Sounds like there’s a chance he could still go. But if he can’t, I wonder if they keep Pentagon in the match and give him a mystery partner or something.

And of course, get well soon Fenix.


----------



## Erik.

The Inbred Goatman said:


> You guys think Moxley is still going to be at the show to cut a promo?


No, he shouldn't be there at all. 

What he has is contagious. Let him rest.



Donnie said:


> Even if it is seen as a "lesser' match by some, I'm :mark at seeing PAC vs Omega. A first time match on a massive stage is my jam.


THIS COMPANY HAS NO STARS.

*Aims to create stars*

MOXLEY VS. OMEGA HAS BEEN RUSHED. DESERVES TO BE FOR THE TITLE AND HAVE A BETTER BUILD.

*Moxley vs. Omega is called off and likely booked for the future*

THIS IS SHIT. IM NOT ORDERING THE PPV ANYMORE. 

THE HYPE FOR THIS PPV IS DEAD. IM NOT GOING TO BUY THIS PPV AND BE SURPRISED IF THEY BEAT DOUBLE OR NOTHING BUYS

*Despite Moxley not being on that show or booked in the first place*


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165238447453483009


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I think PAC was always going to be at ALL OUT, probably costing Hangman Page the AEW Championship. Hell, that may still happen. But seeing him have his first major match since leaving WWE- that's a pretty big hook for the PPV as well. (I know he was the Dragon Gate champ, but the average fan has no idea or interest in that)

I hope they record a quick video with Moxley to use on the PPV, it can be as simple as a "via satellite" interview to give an injury update- to let new fans tuning in that Moxley is with AEW and this is just a slight setback.


----------



## AEWMoxley

All Out ticket prices on stub hub are dropping after the announcement. Nearly a $20 drop on the cheapest seats within 24 hours.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> All Out ticket prices on stub hub are dropping after the announcement. Nearly a $20 drop on the cheapest seats within 24 hours.


The prices always drop the closer the event is.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> The prices always drop the closer the event is.


They dropped literally right after the announcement.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> They dropped literally right after the announcement.


No I believe you

I was juste saying that Moxley being out just accelerated it


----------



## Derek30

Even with the horrible news about Moxley, I'm sure AEW has something big up their sleeve for All Out. I'm not banking on Punk signing but you can't write it off completely. If Khan wants to pay the man, he will. I've heard Punk isn't about the money but everyone says that until a check with a bunch of zeros is placed in front of you.


----------



## Saintpat

PavelGaborik said:


> I genuinely thought he was confirmed out based on your wording.


My apologies if it wasn’t clear. Was just having a little fun with the PPV name.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Welp.there went me wanting to order all out.


----------



## jordyjames26

Not ordering now 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Chrome

Just ordered. :tucky

No Moxley sucks, but despite that, should still be a great show.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> Just ordered. :tucky
> 
> No Moxley sucks, but despite that, should still be a great show.


Unheard of.

You actually ORDERED the new All Moxley Wrestling PPV despite Moxley not actually being involved!?

How dare you!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

All Moxley Wrestling featuring Moxley, Ambrose and Jon Goode the way some people are going on


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165353235135246336
I'm largely impressed by how they have turned this unfortunate Moxley news into a storyline that will be even greater once Moxley is healed and back to compete. Imagine the POP when Moxley and Omega are in the same ring afterwards.

This may very well be a blessing in disguise for AEW. This will be THE feud for them on TNT when Mox returns.

By the way, I have also ordered All Out as well. I streamed Double or Nothing and I was blown away by AEW. Have to support them financially as a wrestling fan. That's the thing. When companies put out wrestling that is for their fans and treats them with respect, I have no problem forking over money to support. Even if you are not a complete fan of AEW, who runs it, or what they may/may not represent, they are the best shot at the moment of preventing a North American wrestling monopoly growing bigger by the year.

As a wrestling fan, I HAVE to support them.


----------



## rbl85

It's like those big MMA or boxing match that took years to happen because one of the guys always had an injury or other problems.


----------



## TD Stinger

WINNING said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165353235135246336
> I'm largely impressed by how they have turned this unfortunate Moxley news into a storyline that will be even greater once Moxley is healed and back to compete. Imagine the POP when Moxley and Omega are in the same ring afterwards.
> 
> This may very well be a blessing in disguise for AEW. This will be THE feud for them on TNT when Mox returns.
> 
> By the way, I have also ordered All Out as well. I streamed Double or Nothing and I was blown away by AEW. Have to support them financially as a wrestling fan. That's the thing. When companies put out wrestling that is for their fans and treats them with respect, I have no problem forking over money to support. Even if you are not a complete fan of AEW, who runs it, or what they may/may not represent, they are the best shot at the moment of preventing a North American wrestling monopoly growing bigger by the year.
> 
> As a wrestling fan, I HAVE to support them.


I’ll be sure to have my pitchfork ready when Omega kicks Mox while he’s down on BTE on Monday.

If Mox is back health on TV, I hope this feud is balls to the walls on TNT. Maybe this can be their main event of their next big show.

On a side note I really do hope we get some kind of explanation to why PAC is wrestling at All Out. We know in real life why he is. But in storyline why would he even be in AEW right now? So I hope that’s something they address before All Out. And knowing them, I expect they will, whether on BTE or Road To.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TD Stinger said:


> I’ll be sure to have my pitchfork ready when Omega kicks Mox while he’s down on BTE on Monday.
> 
> If Mox is back health on TV, I hope this feud is balls to the walls on TNT. Maybe this can be their main event of their next big show.
> 
> On a side note I really do hope we get some kind of explanation to why PAC is wrestling at All Out. We know in real life why he is. But in storyline why would he even be in AEW right now? So I hope that’s something they address before All Out. And knowing them, I expect they will, whether on BTE or Road To.


Oh, I love it! If they are smart, they are going to double down on Omega's "damaged goods" comment from last week to validate Kenny's point with Moxley out. This will only fuel Moxley to come back and come after Kenny's head and the heat that feud is going to have will be great.

Make no mistake about it. Once TNT arrives with AEW, Moxley/Omega (World title or not) will be the money feud that they should and likely will roll with. That's why I said it's a blessing in disguise. I thought there was build anyways for it but some didn't feel it had enough heat. Now you do.

As for PAC, I'm sure that will be explained this week as well. AEW has done enough in terms of storytelling and semi-logical explanation that I can give them the benefit of the doubt here, especially with how last minute this all is.


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC vs Omega could be made into a #1 Contender match as the lure as to why PAC came over. PAC took out Page so Page couldn't win the title, but then Page won the DoN Battle Royale for a shot anyways. So PAC comes back with the lure of a #1 contender spot so he can take on Hangman on October 9th in Philly if he wins. 

It's not known how many more dates, if any PAC has agreed to work as he's still full time with DG. So assume Omega wins. Then Jericho wins the title but refuses to wrestle Omega in Philly because he just beat Kenny at DoN. Jericho will only fight people he didn't recently beat. AEW says okay - You get Moxley.

Omega would have #1 contender title shot still owed to him at a future date. Moxley beats Jericho in Philly for the title. 

Moxley vs Omega at the next AEW PPV in late November.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Eh, no need to overthink this match with it being especially on short notice. Just let Omega and PAC put on a clinic and whoever wins will wait in the wings for their shot while Jericho walks around with the title for a short while.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, intrigued as to how PAC does play into this.

He kayfabe quit back in May - what reason would he have to come back? 

Looking forward to the whole of next week, from the BTE episode to the likely last episode of 'Road to All Out'


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I don't know about all of you but the Moxley injury has seemingly made All Out more must see than before and has created a bigger buzz, too.


----------



## TD Stinger

For me Mox's injury has put a dent in my hype for All Out. Now don't me wrong, I'm still hyped and I won't be not ordering the show because of it.

But Mox vs. Omega was my dream match. Even with a suitable plan B in PAC, it's jut not quite the same. You take that away from me a week out and my interest in the show will go down a bit. But it'll still be a fun show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Fair enough. It definitely was a marquee match for next week. Arguably the biggest one.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

WINNING said:


> I don't know about all of you but the Moxley injury has seemingly made All Out more must see than before and has created a bigger buzz, too.


I don't think they hype has changed all too much. I see the few people on here saying their hype is dead, but I really think that's the minority. Some of the people saying their hype is dead I hardly ever saw posting on this section of the forum, but once news came out that Moxley was injured, they randomly started posting. That's a little suspect to me.

Anyway, Twitter and Reddit would be a larger sample size than this forum, and the vast majority of people are still super excited. I don't think the buyrate is going to be affected all too much.


----------



## Bosnian21

Don’t get me wrong I wish Moxley didn’t have to go through this and we were still able to see Moxley vs Omega next week. 

But damn, imagine the hype at a future PPV date. Months of build on TNT. Moxley vs. Omega for the World Title. The hype then will be even higher than it was this time around.


----------



## Bosnian21

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I don't think they hype has changed all too much. I see the few people on here saying their hype is dead, but I really think that's the minority. Some of the people saying their hype is dead I hardly ever saw posting on this section of the forum, but once news came out that Moxley was injured, they randomly started posting. That's a little suspect to me.
> 
> Anyway, Twitter and Reddit would be a larger sample size than this forum, and the vast majority of people are still super excited. I don't think the buyrate is going to be affected all too much.


I find that this forum is unique to both reddit and social media in terms of expectations, narratives, etc. The other two are much larger sample sizes as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hype is not dead - in fact quite the opposite

Me? I’ve already ordered


----------



## imthegame19

WINNING said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165353235135246336
> I'm largely impressed by how they have turned this unfortunate Moxley news into a storyline that will be even greater once Moxley is healed and back to compete. Imagine the POP when Moxley and Omega are in the same ring afterwards.
> 
> This may very well be a blessing in disguise for AEW. This will be THE feud for them on TNT when Mox returns.
> 
> By the way, I have also ordered All Out as well. I streamed Double or Nothing and I was blown away by AEW. Have to support them financially as a wrestling fan. That's the thing. When companies put out wrestling that is for their fans and treats them with respect, I have no problem forking over money to support. Even if you are not a complete fan of AEW, who runs it, or what they may/may not represent, they are the best shot at the moment of preventing a North American wrestling monopoly growing bigger by the year.
> 
> As a wrestling fan, I HAVE to support them.


Makes me wonder if Omega will challenge Moxley for first week of tv now. By his reaction it didn't seem like he was ready to move on and do the match months from now. Then they could do 6 man tag match at later date after LAX or whoever debuts. That would be away to get big ratings for first show and take advantage of this bad situation. While Moxley could still wrestle Spears the following week.


----------



## Erik.

imthegame19 said:


> Makes me wonder if Omega will challenge Moxley for first week of tv now. By his reaction it didn't seem like he was ready to move on and do the match months from now. Then they could do 6 man tag match at later date after LAX or whoever debuts. That would be away to get big ratings for first show and take advantage of this bad situation. While Moxley could still wrestle Spears the following week.


He MIGHT challenge him, but they shouldn't give the match away.

Just have Moxley come out and say he won't be 100% until the following week where he meets Spears. That way you still get him on television, the audience get to see him, he has his face to face with Omega to build more tension and the feud starts again with the slow and long build up.

Then just build it up as Moxley saying Omega wouldn't have got the job done anyway whilst Omega called Moxley damaged goods, letting everyone down when it comes to his biggest match etc.

This whole thing is potentially a blessing in disguise. We all want Omega/Moxley more. We now get to see a weekly feud on television which will be a lot better and can be a lot more personal than what we get through glimpses on YouTube and social media. We potentially see the rise of one star (Moxley) and the downfall of the other (Omega) until they finally do meet when all the stakes could be on the line (Title)


----------



## imthegame19

MJF said:


> He MIGHT challenge him, but they shouldn't give the match away.
> 
> Just have Moxley come out and say he won't be 100% until the following week where he meets Spears. That way you still get him on television, the audience get to see him, he has his face to face with Omega to build more tension and the feud starts again with the slow and long build up.
> 
> Then just build it up as Moxley saying Omega wouldn't have got the job done anyway whilst Omega called Moxley damaged goods, letting everyone down when it comes to his biggest match etc.
> 
> This whole thing is potentially a blessing in disguise. We all want Omega/Moxley more. We now get to see a weekly feud on television which will be a lot better and can be a lot more personal than what we get through glimpses on YouTube and social media. We potentially see the rise of one star (Moxley) and the downfall of the other (Omega) until they finally do meet when all the stakes could be on the line (Title)


Normally I would say don't give match like this away for free on tv. But after it being cancelled at ALL Out and it letting down a lot of fans. I think it would be a way for AEW to give something back to the fans. Remember a lot of All Out tickets where sold because of this match and I have feeling ppv buys are gonna be less then Double or Nothing now.



Plus it would help give good rating for first show. TNT can promote the match for weeks before tv starts. Then Omega and Moxley can move on to what they had planned to do with them originally. Then at later date they can promote Moxley/Omega 2 for title at Double or Nothing 2020 or something. It just feels like a way to fix bad situation and give people the promised match still just a month later but on tv.


Since I don't think the plan was for Moxley and Omega to continue the feud after All Out. You don't want this match not happening and people upset they just move on. Also if Omega challenges him and Moxley says he's not ready it will make Moxley look bad. So like they did with giving fans Pac/Hangman on Youtube. I think they could and possibly should do the match on the first show. Then go with whatever storylines they already had planned.


----------



## Erik.

imthegame19 said:


> Normally I would say don't give match like this away for free on tv. But after it being cancelled at ALL Out and it letting down a lot of fans. I think it would be away for AEW to give something back to the fans. Plus it would help give good rating for first show. TNT can promote the match for weeks before tv starts. Then Omega and Moxley can move on to what they had planned to do with them originally. Then at later date they can promote Moxley/Omega 2 for title at Double or Nothing 2020 or something.


I am sure the fans will get over it.

I'm already over it - the match was cancelled because Moxley has something that previously could have killed him. It's hardly like they advertised a match that was never going to happen.

Moxley vs. Omega with proper build is a PPV match and one that could potentially make AEW alot of money. So they won't be giving it away free on television. 

They're young and inexperienced. But they're not fucking stupid.


----------



## imthegame19

MJF said:


> I am sure the fans will get over it.
> 
> I'm already over it - the match was cancelled because Moxley has something that previously could have killed him. It's hardly like they advertised a match that was never going to happen.
> 
> Moxley vs. Omega with proper build is a PPV match and one that could potentially make AEW alot of money. So they won't be giving it away free on television.
> 
> They're young and inexperienced. But they're not fucking stupid.


For AEW the first show and getting a big rating is just as important as ppv buys tho. Say if Omega/Moxley leads to 1.5 plus rating well it's going to bring in advertising dollars. It's not like it's random show. So I don't think it's a bad idea at all. The fact Omega continuing things. I have a feeling that's the direction they are going. We will see Monday I guess.


----------



## Erik.

imthegame19 said:


> For AEW the first show and getting a big rating is just as important as ppv buys tho. Say if Omega/Moxley leads to 1.5 plus rating well it's going to bring in advertising dollars. It's not like it's random show. So I don't think it's a bad idea at all. The fact Omega continuing things. I have a feeling that's the direction they are going. We will see Monday I guess.


They're going to get a big rating for their debut show regardless.


----------



## imthegame19

MJF said:


> They're going to get a big rating for their debut show regardless.


I dunno I keep hearing Meltzer say TNT and tv experts are expecting 500,000 for first show. I think it will be closer to 1 million. But if you really want to get a boost do Omega/Moxley. Hype it all over TNT for next month.


----------



## rbl85

imthegame19 said:


> I dunno I keep hearing Meltzer say TNT and tv experts are expecting 500,000 for first show. I think it will be closer to 1 million. But if you really want to get a boost do Omega/Moxley. Hype it all over TNT for next month.


They're not expecting 500.000 but they will be happy with it.


----------



## Erik.

imthegame19 said:


> I dunno I keep hearing Meltzer say TNT and tv experts are expecting 500,000 for first show. I think it will be closer to 1 million. But if you really want to get a boost do Omega/Moxley. Hype it all over TNT for next month.


They'll get a huge rating just out of intrigue alone.

What's the show going to be like? How is it going to be produced? What surprises are we going to get? What are they going to give us going up against NXT?

The first North American wrestling promotion on main stream television on a huge network since 2001? That's been heavily promoted by the station and on social media for 2+ months in build up to it? With Moxley, Omega, Jericho all advertised?

It's sustaining that AFTER that initial episode that'll be tricky. So it's pointless giving away Omega/Moxley on the first show. Why even watch the following week? You've just been given a PPV match for free that'll likely not be topped the following week.


----------



## imthegame19

MJF said:


> They'll get a huge rating just out of intrigue alone.
> 
> What's the show going to be like? How is it going to be produced? What surprises are we going to get? What are they going to give us going up against NXT?
> 
> The first North American wrestling promotion on main stream television on a huge network since 2001? That's been heavily promoted by the station and on social media for 2+ months in build up to it? With Moxley, Omega, Jericho all advertised?
> 
> It's sustaining that AFTER that initial episode that'll be tricky. So it's pointless giving away Omega/Moxley on the first show. Why even watch the following week? You've just been given a PPV match for free that'll likely not be topped the following week.


We will see what they do with this Monday. If Omega challenges him for the show. Then I'm sure they will do it. I can't see them doing bait and switch for first show. With Moxley saying he's not ready to wrestle yet. So we will see what they do with this come Monday. Like I said I could see them doing it on first show or saving it for ppv down the road. I wasn't expecting Omega to continue things. I thought he would move on to Pac. So it will be interesting to see what they decided to do.


----------



## RiverFenix

If you had Omega destroy Guevara either at AO or in a Road to DC video that removes him from the Cody match. Omega says he wants Moxley to start the show - he won't wait any longer. Cody is pissed and gets in Omega's face but Bucks come on scene and play peacemaker saying they'd need a partner for the main event against Jericho and mystery partners. 

Moxley vs Omega to open the show. Cody/Bucks vs Jericho/Mystery partners to main event it. 

I'd rather slow(er) burn Moxley vs Omega though - you could hotshot it for the first show, but it makes a lot more money as the first PPV main event. I still give Moxley the title in Philly, and then set up AEW World Title Match for the first PPV with Champion Jon Moxley against Kenny Omega in Dallas or NYC.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

The stupidest thing they could do is give away a dream match on free tv. That's a WWE move before having a rematch on PPV.


----------



## rbl85

Yes this is a PPV match not a weekly show match (even if it's the first one).


----------



## rbl85

Just make Pharaoh appear and that's it 10 millions XD


----------



## TD Stinger

I am all for having a big match on TV here and there but under no circumstance should Mox vs. Omega be given away on free TV. At least not the 1st match.

Title or no title, that is the main event or co main event of one of your big shows. As disappointed as I am in not having it at All Out, make me wait for it. Build more intrigue. And then pull the trigger when the time is right.


----------



## Chrome

I imagine they'll have one more big ppv before the year is over (November maybe?) They should do Mox vs Omega there.


----------



## ceeder

It would be very WCW-esque to give away your biggest match on the first free show the company airs.

Like, in a bad way.


----------



## imthegame19

ceeder said:


> It would be very WCW-esque to give away your biggest match on the first free show the company airs.
> 
> Like, in a bad way.




The first show is more important then next ppv though. I'm against giving away match like this in normal circumstances. But this first show is history and more memorable night then next ppv most likely. So I would have no problem with it at all. Especially since you know NXT gonna have something big planned to counter AEW. 


WCW did a lot of bad but first show of Luger surprise, Sting/Flair match. Along with Hogan wrestling setting up Luger match the following week. That was big show people still talk about. AEW is gonna want to do something big too. I could totally see them saying were sorry Omega/Moxley didn't happen at All Out. So where gonna give you that match free on October 2nd live on TNT. 


I know that match should be on ppv. But would people be less excited for it. If they did it again at say Double or Nothing next year for the title? Not at all, because people will wanna see it again. Just like they would have if they saw it at All Out. Especially if it's on ppv this time and for the title.


----------



## imthegame19

Chrome said:


> I imagine they'll have one more big ppv before the year is over (November maybe?) They should do Mox vs Omega there.


I'm thinking November 30th will be next ppv. Keep in mind AEW has booking plans set already for first month or so of tv. I didn't think they were gonna continue Moxley/Omega feud. So I dunno if there gonna change plans and redo plans for October/November. To do the match at next ppv.


I think either they will do it on first tv show and delay Moxley and Omega plans for a week. Or they will go back to the feud sometime next year. Considering Omega has more words for Moxley coming. I have a feeling it's gonna be to challenge him for first show. Or other wise I dunno why Omega would trash Moxley when he's legit issue with no pay off of a match coming soon. Especially since his attention should be on Pac. 


I didn't think they would do the match on tv either. But after seeing that Omega clip and him still focused on Moxley. With them holding off what he says til Monday. Well I could totally see him challenging him for when he's healthy on the first show. If they don't do the match on t.v. and save it for ppv down the road. I would have no problem with that. But after seeing that clip and knowing how AEW hates disappointing their fans. Well first thought popped up in my mind that they will do the match on first show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If Spears is now Mox’s first match - omega is a good way to make that go to a no-finish as well

Interrupt the match to attack Mox

Keep Spears clean for Dustin or MJF next


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Omega/Mox, especially now with the Moxley injury, has the potential to be AEW's first marquee feud starting out the gate. You do not, under any circumstances, give that free money away for some TV ratings. Especially within the first few weeks. Don't be like WWE.


----------



## Erik.

All reports saying PAC was the big surprise for All Out and now that he is in a scheduled match, there won't be any surprises.


----------



## rbl85

MJF said:


> All reports saying PAC was the big surprise for All Out and now that he is in a scheduled match, there won't be any surprises.


Just a reminder, at DON nobody knew (nobody had the information) that Moxley would be here.
A lot of people guessed it but nobody was able to say " i have the proof that Moxley will be here"


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> Just a reminder, at DON nobody knew (nobody had the information) that Moxley would be here.
> A lot of people guessed it but nobody was able to say " i have the proof that Moxley will be here"


You're not wrong.

JR didn't even know he was going to be there. I have no doubt it wouldn't be too difficult to do the same with any further surprises.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

If Punk was going to be on the show, only the people that ABSOLUTELY need to know, would know. They would keep that shit under wraps.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Meltzer said he was wrong yesterday when he noted that Pac was going to be a surprise at ALL OUT. He was NOT scheduled for ALL OUT until the Moxley injury, and they worked quick to get him on. 

Makes me think they have another major surprise.


----------



## Bosnian21

The Inbred Goatman said:


> If Punk was going to be on the show, only the people that ABSOLUTELY need to know, would know. They would keep that shit under wraps.


This is true. The Elite are good friends with Meltzer but I doubt they’d tell him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Everyone should know better than to trust news sites when it comes to reports of "no surprises", even if it eventually ends up being true. That report means nothing to me.

The business, just like the wrestlers, is a work. Remember that.


----------



## Raye

There's nothing wrong with speculating CM Punk. Everyone knows AEW would sign Punk in a heartbeat if they could. People will be disappointed in CM Punk, not in AEW if he doesn't show.


----------



## V-Trigger

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer said he was wrong yesterday when he noted that Pac was going to be a surprise at ALL OUT. He was NOT scheduled for ALL OUT until the Moxley injury, and they worked quick to get him on.
> 
> Makes me think they have another major surprise.


When did he said this? Just curious. Haven't listened to todays show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

V-Trigger said:


> When did he said this? Just curious. Haven't listened to todays show.


Todays show, like 18-20 minutes in, don't have the exact timestamp on hand. I'm just speculating on another surprise btw, but if AEW had the ability to get PAC for this show, and they just chose not too, I would think it's because they have another surprise on tap and didn't want to overbook the show, that's just my two cents.


----------



## The Wood

They were probably just going to run a show. Not every show needs to have a surprise. Just put on good wrestling. That would be the real shocker. 

I'm a bit miffed they're doing another Battle Royal. They're throwing all their top women into it. Feels very forced. I don't know why they insist on crowning champions this way.


----------



## Aedubya

Have they officially announced if Hikaru Shida vs Riho is for the 'winner gets a title shot' match yet?


----------



## Raye

The Wood said:


> They were probably just going to run a show. Not every show needs to have a surprise. Just put on good wrestling. That would be the real shocker.
> 
> I'm a bit miffed they're doing another Battle Royal. They're throwing all their top women into it. Feels very forced. I don't know why they insist on crowning champions this way.


Not every show needs a surprise but the PPV before your debut on TNT for your first ever TV show probably does.


----------



## Shaun_27

The Inbred Goatman said:


> If Punk was going to be on the show, only the people that ABSOLUTELY need to know, would know. They would keep that shit under wraps.


Serious question, who are these people?


----------



## Erik.

Shaun_27 said:


> Serious question, who are these people?


The same people who probably knew about Moxley debuting.


----------



## Shaun_27

MJF said:


> The same people who probably knew about Moxley debuting.


Sure, but names?

Shahid Khan
Tony Khan
Cody & Brandi
Bucks
Kenny

Is there anyone else would you guess?


----------



## RiverFenix

Shaun_27 said:


> Sure, but names?
> 
> Shahid Khan
> Tony Khan
> Cody & Brandi
> Bucks
> Kenny
> 
> Is there anyone else would you guess?


Folks in legal for the contract stuff - but they're at no risk of leaking. Probably Matt's wife as well.


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> Not every show needs a surprise but the PPV before your debut on TNT for your first ever TV show probably does.


The thing is besides the obvious with Punk, who's out there that could cause real holy shit hype. I expect some nice small surprises similar to Kong, but I don't think they have anything major seeing as they had to use Pac.


----------



## ECWFanEU

I'm just curious.. if PAC is now available and he was supposed to start with AEW back at the beginning, why wasn't he already signed for the show anyway? Was they going to debut him on the first TV show or something? That seems abit odd to me but I might not have been listening properly or something.


----------



## JonLeduc

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm just speculating on another surprise btw, but if AEW had the ability to get PAC for this show, and they just chose not too, I would think it's because they have another surprise on tap and didn't want to overbook the show, that's just my two cents.


I have the same feeling.

This is their last show before TV starts. Another big surprise would be great.

But even if there's none, this will certainly be a awesome show.


----------



## AEWMoxley

AEW still advertising Moxley vs Omega in a video uploaded a couple of hours ago, trying to squeeze as many PPV buys as possible. Smart. But people who don't pay attention to wrestling news and purchase at the last minute might be upset with the false advertising.


----------



## RapShepard

AEWMoxley said:


> AEW still advertising Moxley vs Omega in a video uploaded a couple of hours ago, trying to squeeze as many PPV buys as possible. Smart. But people who don't pay attention to wrestling news and purchase at the last minute might be upset with the false advertising.


Yeah that was a huge oversight on whoever is doing their videos part. It doesn't seem like it could even be a "card subject to change" thing seeing as they know for a fact he won't be there.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mox was only pulled out Friday afternoon. I know this all moves fast for us - but it's been two and a half days, including over a weekend. They have that ad in the can, still need to advertise the show. I'm sure they'll get PAC in there quickly as possible.


----------



## Erik.

ECWFanEU said:


> I'm just curious.. if PAC is now available and he was supposed to start with AEW back at the beginning, why wasn't he already signed for the show anyway? Was they going to debut him on the first TV show or something? That seems abit odd to me but I might not have been listening properly or something.


He was signed for the show at the beginning - he was meant to face Kenny Omega originally (according to reports) for the world title.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wow. Stacked episode. So much to digest. Epic promo at the end from Jericho - needs to be on Road to All Out. Hangman wanting to train with Bucks but they're too busy. Omega heelishly utterly buries Moxley. Johnny Impact and Taya in a skit. SCU vs Luchasaurus/JB/Marko Stunk as many predicted was a fun set-up.

(I put this here instead of the BTE thread because this is an All Out centric BTE. Could have been a RtAO feature even).


----------



## Erik.

What a fucking excellent episode.

Omega as a heel is everything I didn't know I needed. It felt... real? Excellent promo.

Think it might be quite clear that Johnny Elite will be their latest signing announced at All Out.

edit - 

:lmao :lmao :lmao at:

"Let's make it a triple threat!"

"That's such a WWE move"


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Chris Jericho promo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The hype is real for when Kenny v Mox does happen - it needed this heat

Plus, Pac is gonna murder people for being a 5th pick afterthought


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The hype is real for when Kenny v Mox does happen - it needed this heat
> 
> Plus, Pac is gonna murder people for being a 5th pick afterthought


Pac will promptly job to Omega and return to Dragon Gate.


----------



## RiverFenix

Johnny Elite or Johnny Dynamite? If AEW is moving away from "Dynamite" as the television show sub-name, Johnny Dynamite on TNT would work for the Hennigan character. Johnny Dynamite, the Wednesday Night Delight.


----------



## Prosper

That Omega promo was epic. This was definitely a blessing in disguise. That's how you spin shit into a mega storyline. Take notes WWE.


----------



## Corey

PAC should beat Omega so then Moxley can cut a promo talking so much shit about him much like Kenny just did.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hangy being neglected by Bucks - motive for a future heel turn? Hell, Hangman as one of Jericho's mystery partners at AEWDC? Jericho taking Page under his learning tree could be good for both. 

That Jericho promo needs a replay on Road to All Out and then included in the one hour TNT special and then in the PPV opening montage.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Corey said:


> PAC should beat Omega so then Moxley can cut a promo talking so much shit about him much like Kenny just did.


Literally 0% chance of happening. They're not going to cool down this feud by having Omega lose to Pac.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> Pac will promptly job to Omega and return to Dragon Gate.


Yyyyyyeaaahhh, not so sure bout that chief

He might lose, but it won’t be a ‘job’

And i think this is the start of Pac being more regular in AEW


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yyyyyyeaaahhh, not so sure bout that chief
> 
> He might lose, but it won’t be a ‘job’
> 
> And i think this is the start of Pac being more regular in AEW


Doing a job = losing. Pac is losing at All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m saying it will be a bit more intriguing than - ‘oh, Pac was largely dominated and went out on his back clean in 10 min’

That to me is ‘doing a job’


----------



## deadcool

I feel bad about Moxley, but PAC vs Omega looks very promising.

Jericho man, easily one of the top promo guys in the world right now.

Here's a valid question, I just can't help but feel that AEW is doing a lot of things right this time around. How much of that do you think is Khan's booking? Or how much of that is Cody's? Or how much is that the top guys like Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Young Bucks, etc?


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> Doing a job = losing. Pac is losing at All Out.


Doing a job is not equal to loosing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

deadcool said:


> I feel bad about Moxley, but PAC vs Omega looks very promising.
> 
> Jericho man, easily one of the top promo guys in the world right now.
> 
> Here's a valid question, I just can't help but feel that AEW is doing a lot of things right this time around. How much of that do you think is Khan's booking? Or how much of that is Cody's? Or how much is that the top guys like Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Young Bucks, etc?


From what has been said by the elite themselves is

Cody books singles
Kenny books women
Bucks books tag teams

And Tony has final say

I 100% believe they will be trying to out-do each other - which bodes well for all of us


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Doing a job is not equal to loosing.


That's literally what it means.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't have time to watch the whole episode right now, just the Kenny stuff. Did they mention PAC on this new episode? As in, did he have a promo, did the make reference to why he was back in AEW?

Also, I think people are getting to strung up on what "jobbing" means. To me jobbing means losing. It means the same thing as "putting someone over." It sounds like a dirtier term, but it all reads the same to me.Now if you say "squashed", that's something entirely different.


----------



## Erik.

To lose = job
Losing = jobbing
Loser = jobber

Glad that's cleared up.

Nothing wrong with jobbing, especially if you're putting someone over.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> I don't have time to watch the whole episode right now, just the Kenny stuff. Did they mention PAC on this new episode? As in, did he have a promo, did the make reference to why he was back in AEW?
> 
> Also, I think people are getting to strung up on what "jobbing" means. To me jobbing means losing. It means the same thing as "putting someone over." It sounds like a dirtier term, but it all reads the same to me.Now if you say "squashed", that's something entirely different.



PAC was mentioned, but he didn't appear in any capacity. Bucks and Cody were at board room reacting to Moxley news and what were they going to do. Name dropped Ibushi, Marty, Flip who were all said to be unavailable. Mentioned a Triple Threat but Cody called that "WWE shit". Then Nick said he had it, Matt knew what he was thinking and then Cody caught on and Nick takes out his phone and says "I wonder what time it is in London" and then they flashed the PAC vs Omega graphic on the screen.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Holy Fuck, just watched the Kenny Omega promo, that shit was amazing.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Holy Fuck, just watched the Kenny Omega promo, that shit was amazing.


Just wait until you get to watch Jericho's at the end of the episode.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Just wait until you get to watch Jericho's at the end of the episode.


Just saw that, that was even better. I really hope Jericho wins the title, but I'm pretty unsure at this point.

What was up with Page's conversation with the Bucks towards the end of the episode? That was a bit strange.


----------



## deadcool

LifeInCattleClass said:


> From what has been said by the elite themselves is
> 
> *Cody* books singles
> *Kenny* books women
> *Bucks* books tag teams
> 
> And Tony has final say
> 
> I 100% believe they will be trying to out-do each other - which bodes well for all of us


Amazing, so those gentleman have a better creative mind and aptitude than the current WWE Creative and Triple HGH himself who happens to be the right behind Vince in authority. I shouldn't really be surprised.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Just saw that, that was even better. I really hope Jericho wins the title, but I'm pretty unsure at this point.
> 
> What was up with Page's conversation with the Bucks towards the end of the episode? That was a bit strange.


Hinting at a heel turn, or setting up a motive for one. Page is looking for support and Bucks are too busy for him. Should Page lose, he could sorta hold a grudge against Bucks. I'd like to see Hangman as one of Jericho's mystery partners at AEWDC. Jericho wins at All Out and then a month later he's unveiled as one of Jericho's partners against Bucks and Omega with the explanation being Jericho was the first person to reach out to him after his match loss. Now they can make Hangman a bit selfish here in that Bucks DO have their own AAA Title Match and EVP duties already on their plates.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hinting at a heel turn, or setting up a motive for one. Page is looking for support and Bucks are too busy for him. Should Page lose, he could sorta hold a grudge against Bucks. I'd like to see Hangman as one of Jericho's mystery partners at AEWDC. Jericho wins at All Out and then a month later he's unveiled as one of Jericho's partners against Bucks and Omega with the explanation being Jericho was the first person to reach out to him after his match loss. Now they can make Hangman a bit selfish here in that Bucks DO have their own AAA Title Match and EVP duties already on their plates.


That would actually be really good, having Jericho poach someone from the Elite and join him would be a great way to go.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Wow. What a BTE episode. Might as well have been a Road To episode, honestly.

Finally, a good/great Omega promo. It's been a long while since we got one of those. I have been thoroughly impressed with how AEW has handled the Moxley/Omega feud and the Moxley injury. This will now be a bigger and more proper feud once Moxley returns and should be the main event of the next PPV in my opinion.

That was also a very good Jericho promo. Say what you will about him (good and bad) but Jericho being in AEW gives the company mainstream legitimacy amongst the wrestling world and outside of it as well. I loved that his promo put how important it is to beat Page for the World title to preserve his storied legacy, thus making Hangman Page a big deal to overcome. I still want Jericho to win the World title this Saturday but I'm starting to feel they could pull the double turn and have Page win by heel tactics while flipping Jericho as the veteran face.

That SCU/The Boys and Their Dinosaur skit was legit funny. Stuff like this and Orange Cassidy are *GOOD* comedy that belongs on a wrestling show. I was laughing at Daniels and Kazarian's paranoia the entire time. Pretty cool to see Taya and John Morrison as well. I know Taya is with IMPACT as KO champion so she's locked up but I could see Johnny Impact becoming Johnny Elite come Saturday as their latest signing.

Awesome to see Tony Schivonne back on TNT where he belongs and now officially signed with AEW. Going by the press release, it's going to be him, Excalibur, and JR as the commentary team for TNT moving forward. I don't mind but I would like to see a commentary swap for each hour as WCW did. Tony/Ex/GoldenBoy for the first hour, Tony/Ex/JR for the second. Just an opinion. 

AEW coming to Charlotte, NC could be seen as a counter-response to WWE being in the city for Clash of Champions (kind of a reach there, tbh but wouldn't be surprised) but it's clear AEW is going to run the JCP/NWA gambit before heading out west and it's smart to try and gain back those kinds of fans.


----------



## Raye

The BTE episode was nothing short of fantastic. That Omega promo was a fucking banger. I cannot wait to be live at All Out.


----------



## Erik.

Felt like The Cleaner again.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wow. Stacked episode. So much to digest. Epic promo at the end from Jericho - needs to be on Road to All Out. Hangman wanting to train with Bucks but they're too busy. Omega heelishly utterly buries Moxley. Johnny Impact and Taya in a skit. SCU vs Luchasaurus/JB/Marko Stunk as many predicted was a fun set-up.
> 
> (I put this here instead of the BTE thread because this is an All Out centric BTE. Could have been a RtAO feature even).


Very well done. One of the more serious BTEs...nice!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Looks like also that BTE is severely winding down as we get closer to the TNT show. If we get a BTE where it's simply post-show footage, exclusive backstage promos/interviews, and other stuff of that nature rather than the meta, fourth wall comedy then I am all for that.

In a way, BTE should mirror the structure and style of Reaction like TNA used to do back in 2010/2011.


----------



## RiverFenix

If they used Omega and Jericho promo's for BTE what are they saving for Road to All Out on Wednesday? I thought maybe it was a case of BTE having a lot more Youtube followers, but BTE has 394K vs Offical AEW's 375K, so negligible really. 

Have to assume they get a PAC promo for Road to All Out. And then a final Cody/Spears bit and maybe Lucha Bros subtitled promo. 

I assume the hour long special on TNT will just be bits and pieces borrowed from Road To and BTE videos.


----------



## What A Maneuver

That Omega promo. Holy shit. 

Like a lot of people have been saying, this injury may have been a blessing in disguise. A random feud about 2 people wanting to fight each other now has turned into a genuine rivalry. Omega was being such a dick, I love it. I can't wait for Moxley's response.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

What A Maneuver said:


> That Omega promo. Holy shit.
> 
> Like a lot of people have been saying, this injury may have been a blessing in disguise. A random feud about 2 people wanting to fight each other now has turned into a genuine rivalry. Omega was being such a dick, I love it. I can't wait for Moxley's response.


that promo was hard hitting and felt real. Honestly, if I was not reading these forums, I would feel that the hatred between the two is real. 

Can’t wait for the weekly show. Casuals need to see this promo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

They need to re-air that Omega promo on the TNT special before their primetime show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Delete. Might have misunderstood.


----------



## Erik.

They've done a good job in making me believe both Jericho and Page NEED to win the belt.

Both are almost desperate to do so. Good stuff.


----------



## Oracle

Possibly the worst BTE episode ever.

Marko stunt is going to ruin Luchasaurus / Jungle boy and turn it in to a comedic joke. 

and that clown johnny evfdvefgtgfsxc whatever being on it.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, we know they have the Battle Royal and Private Party vs. Angelico & Evans on the pre show.

But now they added another match to the main show. So the whole card is now:

1. Page vs. Y2J
2. Omega vs. PAC
3. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
4. Cody vs. Spears
5. Shida vs. Riho
6. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
7. Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin
8. SCU vs. A Boy and his Dinosaur and their Pet

I'm just gonna say, I hope they can go over 4 hours for the main show and don't have a hard time stop. Because if there's one knock you can have on AEW, is that some of their matches go too long. And with 8 main card guys and all the shit they want to fit in, that's going to be tough.


----------



## ceeder

Not having Guevara on the card and then selling him to me as a serious opponent for Cody as the first ever TV match rubs me the wrong way. 

I can’t believe Marko Stunt is going to be on the main card of the company’s biggest night, either. That is just fucked up. PP on the Buy-In, no Guevara/Sabian/CIMA/Dustin but we get Marko fucking Stunt consuming air time. Hard for me to stomach.

Other than that, I’m pumped. Will likely take a quality shit during Best Friends vs. Dark Order, too.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> So, we know they have the Battle Royal and Private Party vs. Angelico & Evans on the pre show.
> 
> But now they added another match to the main show. So the whole card is now:
> 
> 1. Page vs. Y2J
> 2. Omega vs. PAC
> 3. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
> 4. Cody vs. Spears
> 5. Shida vs. Riho
> 6. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
> 7. Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin
> 8. SCU vs. A Boy and his Dinosaur and their Pet
> 
> I'm just gonna say, I hope they can go over 4 hours for the main show and don't have a hard time stop. Because if there's one knock you can have on AEW, is that some of their matches go too long. And with 8 main card guys and all the shit they want to fit in, that's going to be tough.


Looking at that card, it absolutely blows Double or Nothing out of the water.

I quite liked the pacing of DoN though, didn't seem to drag in between matches and never felt like they needed filler to cover for anything - some matches did go on a bit too long, but I do feel that was mostly due to the event basically being a showcase for all the talent to get their stuff out there to a potentially new audience.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> So, we know they have the Battle Royal and Private Party vs. Angelico & Evans on the pre show.
> 
> But now they added another match to the main show. So the whole card is now:
> 
> 1. Page vs. Y2J
> 2. Omega vs. PAC
> 3. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
> 4. Cody vs. Spears
> 5. Shida vs. Riho
> 6. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
> 7. Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin
> 8. SCU vs. A Boy and his Dinosaur and their Pet
> 
> I'm just gonna say, I hope they can go over 4 hours for the main show and don't have a hard time stop. Because if there's one knock you can have on AEW, is that some of their matches go too long. And with 8 main card guys and all the shit they want to fit in, that's going to be tough.



SCU vs JB/Lucha/Stunt was fine if it was pre-show, but with the addition of Shida vs Riho the card was full enough. Each of the big 4 get 30 hour each including entrance, so that leaves 15 minutes each for other four matches including entrances. I guess putting it like that it's doable. Trios and tag match could easily fit in 10 minutes, giving a little more for the triple threat and women's title shot eliminator. 

There is also the women's title unveiling though. But Cody/Spears and Omega/PAC could give up some of their 30 minutes if need be.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

ceeder said:


> Not having Guevara on the card and then selling him to me as a serious opponent for Cody as the first ever TV match rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> I can’t believe Marko Stunt is going to be on the main card of the company’s biggest night, either. That is just fucked up. PP on the Buy-In, no Guevara/Sabian/CIMA/Dustin but we get Marko fucking Stunt consuming air time. Hard for me to stomach.
> 
> Other than that, I’m pumped. Will likely take a quality shit during Best Friends vs. Dark Order, too.


it just shows you how much talent they have already. Haven’t even reached weeklies and some guys are sitting on the sideline.

But when the weeklies start, that’ll change I guess. Not everyone needs a PPV match every month, but I hope they all get used regularly during tv.


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought for sure Sammy would be on the show to get him a win and showcase him given they have him vs Cody as the first ever AEW on TNT television match. I mean otherwise he lost to Kip Sabian and was on the winning side in the trios match at FftF.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Spoiler: .















Damn, I dig the poster. I have to say, that I'm invested into the top 4 matches too.

I think they've done a fantastic job with Cody/Spears, YB/LB is going to be fucking insanity if Fenix is healthy, which I presume he is, Omega/Pac will be a wrestling clinic and I expect some sort of angle attached to Jericho/Page, and as a giant Y2J mark, him winning the world title would be epic for me.


----------



## FITZ

WINNING said:


> Wow. What a BTE episode. Might as well have been a Road To episode, honestly.
> 
> Finally, a good/great Omega promo. It's been a long while since we got one of those. I have been thoroughly impressed with how AEW has handled the Moxley/Omega feud and the Moxley injury. This will now be a bigger and more proper feud once Moxley returns and should be the main event of the next PPV in my opinion.
> 
> That was also a very good Jericho promo. Say what you will about him (good and bad) but Jericho being in AEW gives the company mainstream legitimacy amongst the wrestling world and outside of it as well. I loved that his promo put how important it is to beat Page for the World title to preserve his storied legacy, thus making Hangman Page a big deal to overcome. I still want Jericho to win the World title this Saturday but I'm starting to feel they could pull the double turn and have Page win by heel tactics while flipping Jericho as the veteran face.
> 
> That SCU/The Boys and Their Dinosaur skit was legit funny. Stuff like this and Orange Cassidy are *GOOD* comedy that belongs on a wrestling show. I was laughing at Daniels and Kazarian's paranoia the entire time. Pretty cool to see Taya and John Morrison as well. I know Taya is with IMPACT as KO champion so she's locked up but I could see Johnny Impact becoming Johnny Elite come Saturday as their latest signing.
> 
> Awesome to see Tony Schivonne back on TNT where he belongs and now officially signed with AEW. Going by the press release, it's going to be him, Excalibur, and JR as the commentary team for TNT moving forward. I don't mind but I would like to see a commentary swap for each hour as WCW did. Tony/Ex/GoldenBoy for the first hour, Tony/Ex/JR for the second. Just an opinion.
> 
> AEW coming to Charlotte, NC could be seen as a counter-response to WWE being in the city for Clash of Champions (kind of a reach there, tbh but wouldn't be surprised) but it's clear AEW is going to run the JCP/NWA gambit before heading out west and it's smart to try and gain back those kinds of fans.


Jim Ross, Tony Schivonne, and Excalibur are a commentary team. That might be one of my favorite sentences to write. If given the option I would prefer to watch most matches without commentary. I've got a stack of independent wrestling DVDs with terrible commentary. If given the option to turn it off I would turn it off. The only person I would ever listen to commentate over just the natural crowd noise is Excalibur. Schivonne is the voice of my childhood. And when he wasn't JR was. 



TD Stinger said:


> So, we know they have the Battle Royal and Private Party vs. Angelico & Evans on the pre show.
> 
> But now they added another match to the main show. So the whole card is now:
> 
> 1. Page vs. Y2J
> 2. Omega vs. PAC
> 3. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
> 4. Cody vs. Spears
> 5. Shida vs. Riho
> 6. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
> 7. Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin
> 8. SCU vs. A Boy and his Dinosaur and their Pet
> 
> I'm just gonna say, *I hope they can go over 4 hours for the main show *and don't have a hard time stop. Because if there's one knock you can have on AEW, is that some of their matches go too long. And with 8 main card guys and all the shit they want to fit in, that's going to be tough.


I'm not sure if I want any wrestling show to be more than 4 hours. I almost think 3 hours is the perfect length for a wrestling show. I think less is more sometimes.


----------



## TD Stinger

FITZ said:


> I'm not sure if I want any wrestling show to be more than 4 hours. I almost think 3 hours is the perfect length for a wrestling show. I think less is more sometimes.


I don’t disagree.

But, knowing Kenny, and the Bucks, and others, and all the stuff they have to fit on this show with 8 matches, do you really believe the main show will be 3 hours?

Even shows like Fight for the Fallen went longer than that. Honestly I worry that if they’re restricted to 4 hours, they’ll be rushing to get shit in by the end.


----------



## Death Rider

Oracle. said:


> Possibly the worst BTE episode ever.
> 
> Marko stunt is going to ruin Luchasaurus / Jungle boy and turn it in to a comedic joke.
> 
> and that clown johnny evfdvefgtgfsxc whatever being on it.


Well, you have awful taste. How was that one of the worst ever when you have Omega and Jericho cutting great promos on it?


----------



## Raye

Oracle. said:


> Possibly the worst BTE episode ever.
> 
> Marko stunt is going to ruin Luchasaurus / Jungle boy and turn it in to a comedic joke.
> 
> and that clown johnny evfdvefgtgfsxc whatever being on it.


Yeahhhhhh, ohhhkayyyy, I think you're the clown here unkout



ceeder said:


> Not having Guevara on the card and then selling him to me as a serious opponent for Cody as the first ever TV match rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> I can’t believe Marko Stunt is going to be on the main card of the company’s biggest night, either. That is just fucked up. PP on the Buy-In, no Guevara/Sabian/CIMA/Dustin but we get Marko fucking Stunt consuming air time. Hard for me to stomach.
> 
> Other than that, I’m pumped. Will likely take a quality shit during Best Friends vs. Dark Order, too.


Honestly, I'm not a fan of Marko Stunt either, mainly because I don't think he needs to be paired with Luchasaurus and JB. However, don't you think you're greatly over-exaggerating? The fact that not all their guys can make the PPV card is a good thing, that means they're building a deep roster. Also, would you really rather they brute-forced Sammy vs Brandon Cutler onto the card? Come on. Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy are one of the most over acts they have at the moment, if Marko Stunt has to be involved currently, then so be it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't believe this is gonna be here on the weekend. Time already flying with AEW; TV is right around the corner. I'm super hyped for the PPV, but that's where I'm REALLY curious on how things will turn out.

Riho vs Shida though. This is gonna be superb. kada


----------



## Raye

What are everyone's top 3 anticipated matches in order? Mine would be:

1) PAC vs Omega
2) Page vs Jericho
3) Riho vs Shida


----------



## Obfuscation

Riho vs Shida
Havoc vs Janela vs Darby
Jericho vs Page

The Dark Order in general is a big yes for anticipation.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

1) Omega/PAC
2) Cody/Spears
3) Janela/Allin/Havoc

Riho/Shida is up there as well.


----------



## Erik.

1) PAC/Omega
2) Shida/Riho
3) Cody/Spears

With Page/Jericho a really close fourth.


----------



## Raye

As excited as I am for Riho/Shida, I'm sad we're not getting Riho/Yuka after they teased it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cody / Spears
Pac / Omega
Jurassic Spark / SCU (i like dumb fun) 

I feel like the YB / Lucha should be up there - but because it is for the AAA titles I kinda feel the outcome is a foregone conclusion + I’ll be worrying about Fenix the whole match


----------



## Asuka842

1. Omega/Pac.
2. Riho/Shida.
3. YB/LB.


----------



## RapShepard

1. Janella vs Allin vs Havoc
2. Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros
3. Omega vs Pac


----------



## ceeder

1. Hangman/Jericho
2. Cody/Spears
3. YB/LB


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Cody/Spears - since Cody has been involved in the best match in every show they have produced.
Y2J/Page - a potential Punk showing (though I don't think it will happen) and the first ever title match.
Shida/Riho - two of the best going at it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Top 3:
Page vs Jericho 
Spears VS Cody 
Pac vs Omega


----------



## patpat

how is Kenny Omega. a heel for shitting on Moxley? in term of story how is he wrong? 
moxley randomly attacks him to deal with his own insecurities because "he was wrestling classics when I was throwing pies in people's face on tv" 
and he attacks omega when th guy is down 
then challenges him, makes a big fuss about it, goes to Japan to study his style, get all worked up about things and get hurt ( something that legitimately hurt the ppv). and omega should come out and wish him a fast recovery and say he loves him and shake his hand.?! 
isn't that the same shit people complain about in wwe because all the babyface are stupid. so how is omega a bad guy for defending himself against someone who attacked him just to mess up later? in term of story, omega taking a huge shit on moxley is absolutely what anyone with pride and guts would do. 
i am starting to think this whole "heel/face" shit is just making people forget everything about complexity and multi dimensional characters. 
I hope every aew babyface is like that, not a perfect boyscoot but real people with their good sides and their vices.


----------



## rbl85

“The announce team, and everything’s being worked out right now. Things are in a state of flux. *The announce team that they’re going with as far as the three guys doing the shows is Jim Ross, Goldenboy, and Excalibur.* Tony Schiavone will not be at the pay-per-view, but he will be there on most Wednesdays because Schiavone has got a lot of things he’s doing. University Of Georgia football, he’s doing MLW, he’s doing other sports, he’s doing the Gwinnett Stripers which is the Triple A team for the Atlanta Braves. He’s got a lot of stuff going on.”
“[Schiavone] will be doing a lot of producing, he will be doing on-air stuff, you know maybe backstage. There will be times when he will do play-by-play. There may be times when they cycle people in and out, but the team they’re going with is the team from Fyter Fest. I mean, that’s the mentality that they’ve got. Schiavone might sit in at times.”
“Alex Marvez will be at the pay-per-view. He’s gonna be doing backstage stuff and maybe packages and things like that. So, that’s how it’s all kinda working out right now.”


----------



## Death Rider

For me:

1: Ladder match between bucks and lucha brothers
2: Havoc vs jamelia vs Darby allin
3: Pac vs omega


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> “The announce team, and everything’s being worked out right now. Things are in a state of flux. *The announce team that they’re going with as far as the three guys doing the shows is Jim Ross, Goldenboy, and Excalibur.* Tony Schiavone will not be at the pay-per-view, but he will be there on most Wednesdays because Schiavone has got a lot of things he’s doing. University Of Georgia football, he’s doing MLW, he’s doing other sports, he’s doing the Gwinnett Stripers which is the Triple A team for the Atlanta Braves. He’s got a lot of stuff going on.”
> “[Schiavone] will be doing a lot of producing, he will be doing on-air stuff, you know maybe backstage. There will be times when he will do play-by-play. There may be times when they cycle people in and out, but the team they’re going with is the team from Fyter Fest. I mean, that’s the mentality that they’ve got. Schiavone might sit in at times.”
> “Alex Marvez will be at the pay-per-view. He’s gonna be doing backstage stuff and maybe packages and things like that. So, that’s how it’s all kinda working out right now.”


Smart move.

Golden Boy was great.


----------



## RiverFenix

Also I think Schiavone is there to get to know the wrestlers and storylines in case he needs to step in for Ross if JR's medical issues flare up. 

WWE was also interested in Schiavone, but probably A]Just to keep him from AEW and B] Probably wouldn't have allowed him to keep his outside interest gigs.


----------



## Aedubya

Still time to add another 'Buy In' match

Something like a 4 way would be good:

Guevara v MJF v CIMA v Sabian

Guevara pinning CIMA would give him good momentum going into that first tv show v Cody


----------



## Shaun_27

The three matches for me;
Page vs Jericho
Spears vs Cody
Pac vs Omega

Mox vs Omega would have probably been 1 but Omega vs Pac should still be good. The ladder match should also be really fun.


----------



## Erik.

Buckshot lariat into a codebreaker going to get one hell of a pop when Page kicks out.

:mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> Buckshot lariat into a codebreaker going to get one hell of a pop when Page kicks out.
> 
> :mark:


And then, after getting over the initial shock, Jericho locks Page in Walls of Jericho on his still injured knee. Page is desperate to try to reach the ropes, on the side where his family is sitting thus looking right at them as he struggles - but can't make it, screams out in pain as he taps out (or passes out - undecided if that would be too much right out of the gate). 

(I'd either have actors portraying his family, or have him family telling him to tap at that moment).


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And then, after getting over the initial shock, Jericho locks Page in Walls of Jericho on his still injured knee. Page is desperate to try to reach the ropes, on the side where his family is sitting thus looking right at them as he struggles - but can't make it, screams out in pain as he taps out (or passes out - undecided if that would be too much right out of the gate).
> 
> (I'd either have actors portraying his family, or have him family telling him to tap at that moment).


I'd have Page fuck it up for himself to show inexperience and help his character grow.

Let the momentum shift once Page kicks out of it and have him start to look like he's winning. Have him eventually hit the buckshot lariat but instead of pinning him which would end the match, have him try go for the DeadEye only for Jericho to worm out of it and get him into the Liontamer then boom, either have him slowly tap with tears in his eyes (or blood, depending on what's happened), or have him pass out.


----------



## Necrolust

Oracle. said:


> Possibly the worst BTE episode ever.
> 
> Marko stunt is going to ruin Luchasaurus / Jungle boy and turn it in to a comedic joke.
> 
> and that clown johnny evfdvefgtgfsxc whatever being on it.


I agree about Marko. His pairing with Luchasaurus and JB is not needed one bit. Still a bit baffled about the signing, but pairing him with a boy and his dinosaur is just very counterproductive.

Personally I fail to see what Marko can bring to AEW. I will be very happy to be proven wrong though as I wish AEW and all the people involved, nothing but the very best.


----------



## Erik.

Necrolust said:


> I agree about Marko. His pairing with Luchasaurus and JB is not needed one bit. Still a bit baffled about the signing, but pairing him with a boy and his dinosaur is just very counterproductive.
> 
> Personally I fail to see what Marko can bring to AEW. I will be very happy to be proven wrong though as I wish AEW and all the people involved, nothing but the very best.


Someone to take the pin.


----------



## zkorejo

How come they have nothing planned or announced for MJF yet? 

If he's not wrestling then I guess he is going to be involved in something much bigger. CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## AEWMoxley

zkorejo said:


> How come they have nothing planned or announced for MJF yet?
> 
> If he's not wrestling then I guess he is going to be involved in something much bigger. CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


CM Punk isn't coming, and even if he did, they wouldn't waste him in the middle of the card.

MJF should have been the replacement in the Omega match. But given that he isn't, the best thing they can do with him now is to have him attack Cody and start their feud.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166374580207968258


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> CM Punk isn't coming, and even if he did, they wouldn't waste him in the middle of the card.
> 
> MJF should have been the replacement in the Omega match. But given that he isn't, the best thing they can do with him now is to have him attack Cody and start their feud.


No he shouldn't have lol. MJF is a great promo guy but he's got a long way to go in general. PAC 100/100 times should be the replacement over MJF.


----------



## V-Trigger

Lol at putting MJF on the workrate match. Some of you are clueless.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> No he shouldn't have lol. MJF is a great promo guy but he's got a long way to go in general. PAC 100/100 times should be the replacement over MJF.


Given the fact that Pac sucks and had no fans, while MJF is great and a future massive star in the business, you're wrong. There's no better time to build MJF up than during a big event heading into your TV debut.


----------



## V-Trigger

Omega vs PAC
RIHO vs Shida
Cody vs Spears


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166374580207968258


Meh. I guess they could use the Cracker Barrel prop they bring out as a weapon for the match. I assume it will be made No-DQ or NHB given all involved.

As for MJF he's either going to be in Cody's corner and impact the finish some how - either turns, or makes a mistake that causes Cody to lose, or being used for a CM Punk segment.


----------



## JonLeduc

My top matches..

1 - PAC vs Omega
2 - Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks
3 - Riho vs Shida

Let's be honest, every matches will probably be awesome. But we have to chose !


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> Given the fact that Pac sucks and had no fans, while MJF is great and a future massive star in the business, you're wrong. There's no better time to build MJF up than during a big event heading into your TV debut.


PAC sucks and has no fans? LMFAOOOOOO

You hear that sound?

No?

That's the sound of all your credibility as a poster being flushed down the toilet.

:booklel



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Meh. I guess they could use the Cracker Barrel prop they bring out as a weapon for the match. I assume it will be made No-DQ or NHB given all involved.
> 
> As for MJF he's either going to be in Cody's corner and impact the finish some how - either turns, or makes a mistake that causes Cody to lose, or being used for a CM Punk segment.


Well you know... Triple threat matches are inherently No-DQ to begin with, so no stip needed.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Raye said:


> PAC sucks and has no fans? LMFAOOOOOO
> 
> You hear that sound?
> 
> No?
> 
> That's the sound of all your credibility as a poster being flushed down the toilet.
> 
> :booklel


"BRO I FOLLOWED MOXLEY IN WWE AND SAW SOME CZW MATCHES!

I KNOW LOADS ABOUT THE INDIES NOW!!"

then he proceeds to say something stupid.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> PAC sucks and has no fans? LMFAOOOOOO
> 
> You hear that sound?
> 
> No?
> 
> That's the sound of all your credibility as a poster being flushed down the toilet.
> 
> :booklel


Pac has literally no fans. The announcement of him being the replacement generated less buzz than the announcement of the original, about 2-3 times less the attention that the announcement of Moxley's injury got, and it _immediately_ plummeted secondary market ticket prices within hours of the announcement. 

AEW themselves give no fucks about him. They're still using the Moxley/Omega feud to promote All Out, because they know that's where the money is. He's an afterthought. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166380124578693124


----------



## TD Stinger

Aedubya said:


> Still time to add another 'Buy In' match
> 
> Something like a 4 way would be good:
> 
> Guevara v MJF v CIMA v Sabian
> 
> Guevara pinning CIMA would give him good momentum going into that first tv show v Cody


This show already has 10 matches, and even that you can argue is too many. 11 is just overkill.



MJF said:


> I'd have Page fuck it up for himself to show inexperience and help his character grow.
> 
> Let the momentum shift once Page kicks out of it and have him start to look like he's winning. Have him eventually hit the buckshot lariat but instead of pinning him which would end the match, have him try go for the DeadEye only for Jericho to worm out of it and get him into the Liontamer then boom, either have him slowly tap with tears in his eyes (or blood, depending on what's happened), or have him pass out.


Thing is though Hangman has never really beaten anyone with the Buckshot Lariat. Not that I can remember anyways. Now I know this is a new company but there's still a good amount of people who have seen him before.

They would have to get that move over as a match ender as opposed to a cool move to make something like that work, I feel.



MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166374580207968258


I will pay any amount of money if Havoc puts Janela in the barrel and rolls him down the stage.


----------



## V-Trigger

Yeah man, getting like 16.000 likes it's nothing at all.


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> Pac has literally no fans. The announcement of him being the replacement generated less buzz than the announcement of the original, about 2-3 times less the attention that the announcement of Moxley's injury got, and it _immediately_ plummeted secondary market ticket prices within hours of the announcement.
> 
> AEW themselves give no fucks about him. They're still using the Moxley/Omega feud to promote All Out, because they know that's where the money is. He's an afterthought.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166380124578693124


As someone who has been browsing the secondary market consistently because I'm actually going to travel to Chicago for the show, there was no unusual dip in market prices or anything of the short with the injury announcement. Stop making shit up.

Moxley is definitely a bigger draw than PAC, nobody is debating that, and no idea why you even felt that was necessary to bring up. This is about MJF vs PAC. You don't even know how to defend your own points, do you? Yikes.

The announcement of PAC got a really great reaction from fans, and people know that in terms of in-ring ability, PAC definitely has Mox beat and that PAC/Omega has the potential to be a better match than Omega/Mox, undoubtedly. The problem is, there's no proper build up to this match because it was a week out, and they've been building Mox/Omega since DON. Everybody on reddit was hyped for the PAC announcement.

Congrats though, you just put on a great display of how much of a low-iq poster you are.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> As someone who has been browsing the secondary market consistently because I'm actually going to travel to Chicago for the show, there was no unusual dip in market prices or anything of the short with the injury announcement. Stop making shit up.
> 
> Moxley is definitely a bigger draw than PAC, nobody is debating that, and no idea why you even felt that was necessary to bring up. This is about MJF vs PAC. You don't even know how to defend your own points, do you? Yikes.
> 
> The announcement of PAC got a really great reaction from fans, and people know that in terms of in-ring ability, PAC definitely has Mox beat and that PAC/Omega has the potential to be a better match than Omega/Mox, undoubtedly. The problem is, there's no proper build up to this match because it was a week out, and they've been building Mox/Omega since DON. Everybody on reddit was hyped for the PAC announcement.
> 
> Congrats though, you just put on a great display of how much of a low-iq poster you are.


The price to get in (price of the cheapest ticket) was $175 the day before the announcement. https://411mania.com/wrestling/aew-on-tnt-ticket-numbers-still-unusually-high-on-secondary-market/

It plummeted to around $120-$130 after he was announced as a replacement, and it's still around there now. 

It was at around $175 consistently, ever since tickets went up for sale: https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...ets-going-for-huge-money-on-secondary-market/. Was at $150 initially, and steadily increased, then maintained around $165-175, until that massive drop over the weekend.

Facts are what they are. The replacement was a big disappointment for most of the audience.

In regards to MJF, I don't really need to say much, other than he's supremely charismatic and one of the best promo guys in the business. If you have him go out there and cut a promo on both Moxley and Omega, and then get himself DQ'd via heel tactics, he would generate a ton of heat in a high profile match, and he would be talked about way more than Pac, regardless of how many flips he does.


----------



## Jman55

AEWMoxley said:


> Pac has literally no fans. The announcement of him being the replacement generated less buzz than the announcement of the original, about 2-3 times less the attention that the announcement of Moxley's injury got, and it _immediately_ plummeted secondary market ticket prices within hours of the announcement.
> 
> AEW themselves give no fucks about him. They're still using the Moxley/Omega feud to promote All Out, because they know that's where the money is. He's an afterthought.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166380124578693124


Hmm AEW are pushing the feud that is going to TV rather than the match they had to make haphazardly due to an unfortunate circumstance a week or so off the show clearly that must mean PAC has no fans and not the much more blatantly obvious possibility that it was just a case of poor timing and unfortunate circumstances.

Does Moxley have more drawing power and fans than PAC? No shit. But claiming PAC has none just cause you dislike him is just downright dumb PAC wouldn't have been the replacement if they felt he had no fans especially after the complications with their last attempts to book him. MJF is fine and likely involved in Spears vs Cody so why randomly shove him into a match where he wont even get to use his main strength effectively in terms of his promo skills? 

They needed PAC to be the replacement cause he's the best choice to get a fantastic match out of Omega to make up for the fact they couldn't build the match with how little time they had and though nothing close to Mox's following does have a good one. For this situation you need a good ring worker not a good promo guy who you save for something that will actually benefit them more with an ACTUAL STORY. Jesus some people just want to shove MJF into places that will hurt him more than help him just cause they are big spots.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Jman55 said:


> Hmm AEW are pushing the feud that is going to TV rather than the match they had to make haphazardly due to an unfortunate circumstance a week or so off the show clearly that must mean PAC has no fans and not the much more blatantly obvious possibility that it was just a case of poor timing and unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> Does Moxley have more drawing power and fans than PAC? No shit. But claiming PAC has none just cause you dislike him is just downright dumb PAC wouldn't have been the replacement if they felt he had no fans especially after the complications with their last attempts to book him. MJF is fine and likely involved in Spears vs Cody so why randomly shove him into a match where he wont even get to use his main strength effectively in terms of his promo skills?
> 
> They needed PAC to be the replacement cause he's the best choice to get a fantastic match out of Omega to make up for the fact they couldn't build the match with how little time they had and though nothing close to Mox's following does have a good one. For this situation you need a good ring worker not a good promo guy who you save for something that will actually benefit them more with an ACTUAL STORY. Jesus some people just want to shove MJF into places that will hurt him more than help him just cause they are big spots.


I outlined a way in which you _can_ have MJF use his promo skills. The situation was perfectly set up for him. A highly anticipated match was just cancelled due to the injury of a babyface. MJF could have cut a perfect heel promo prior to the match, and you instantly make him a big star by having him in there in the co-main event.

This wouldn't have hurt MJF at all. I don't see why you'd come to that conclusion. Because a bunch of neckbeards may not like his ring skills? Good, let them genuinely hate him. He's a heel. The casual fans (if AEW can draw and maintain them) will not care about match quality. They'll pay to see him get his ass kicked in future events because he's an excellent heel.


----------



## LongPig666

FYI

In the UK you can now purchase All Out on Sky Box Office if you are registered on the ITV website. ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Top 3 matches:

Cody/Spears: Cody has slowly transformed from the 3* general to Big Match Cody. He has the best match on whichever card he's on.

Page/Jericho: It's for the first inagural world champion. Whoever they choose to be champion will dictate what direction their TV show will go.

Allin/Janela/Havoc: 3 guys who don't give a fuck about their own wellbeing and all three seem to be the backbone of mid card. I bet they'll do anything to steal the show that night.


----------



## Bosnian21

My most anticipated matches in order:

1. Cody v. Spears
2. Hangman Page v. Jericho
3. Omega v. Pac


----------



## Erik.

Cody looking in the shape of his life.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166378464628359175


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Just saw the latest BTE.... Do people see now why I said Omega is a natural heel? The guy is just naturally an asshole. An anti-hero at best. The white meat shit wasn't working. Moxley got injured and they immediately switched gears. I think this bodes well for AEWs ability to be highly sensitive to what's working and what's not working and to waste little time in making needed creative changes. That's a breath of fresh air 



Cody looks fucking huge.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Raye said:


> PAC sucks and has no fans? LMFAOOOOOO
> 
> You hear that sound?
> 
> No?
> 
> That's the sound of all your credibility as a poster being flushed down the toilet.
> 
> :booklel


You honestly said what we were all thinking


----------



## DGenerationMC

My top 3 matches:

_1. Cody vs. Shawn Spears

2. 21-woman Casino Battle Royale

3. Darby Allin vs. Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc _


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Darby Allin vs. Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc
Hangman Page v. Jericho
Omega v. Pac

Restroom break match(es)? 

Riho vs Shida
Jungle Boy, Marko Stunt and Dinosaur vs. SCU possible as well.


----------



## Shaun_27

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Restroom break match(es)?
> Riho vs Shida
> Jungle Boy, Marko Stunt and Dinosaur vs. SCU possible as well.


Blasphemy!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shaun_27 said:


> Blasphemy!!


Quoted for truth!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Darby Allin vs. Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc
> Hangman Page v. Jericho
> Omega v. Pac
> 
> Restroom break match(es)?
> 
> Riho vs Shida
> Jungle Boy, Marko Stunt and Dinosaur vs. SCU possible as well.


Nah, sorry. The only rest room breaks in this show will be when Marvez is on. 

Jungle Boy, Marko Stunt and Luchasaurus vs. SCU is the potential sleeper match of the night. And Riho vs Shida will be the kind of women’s match WWE wishes they could put on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m more worried about burn-out come Main event time if anything


----------



## patpat

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Just saw the latest BTE.... Do people see now why I said Omega is a natural heel? The guy is just naturally an asshole. An anti-hero at best. The white meat shit wasn't working. Moxley got injured and they immediately switched gears. I think this bodes well for AEWs ability to be highly sensitive to what's working and what's not working and to waste little time in making needed creative changes. That's a breath of fresh air
> 
> 
> 
> Cody looks fucking huge.


 I don't understand fans, when a face can't cut a promo, he isn't the right babyface. but when a babyface can actually cut a damn good promo then he is a heel? 
nothing hellish about anything omega did or say, when you attack a guy like moxley did at DON, create all this hype and just drop everyone on he ground creating disappointment you expect omega to do what ? praise him? cut a cookie cutter happy to go 80s babyface promo? a babyface can be rude, he can be harsh and he can be edgy, it's not reserved for heels and anti heroes. 
the biggest babyface in history the rock Dwayne and stone cold were edgy as fuck even as babyface. I never saw anyone calling the rock a heel or a anti)hero for straight up bullying his opponents lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

patpat said:


> I don't understand fans, when a face can't cut a promo, he isn't the right babyface. but when a babyface can actually cut a damn good promo then he is a heel?
> nothing hellish about anything omega did or say, when you attack a guy like moxley did at DON, create all this hype and just drop everyone on he ground creating disappointment you expect omega to do what ? praise him? cut a cookie cutter happy to go 80s babyface promo? a babyface can be rude, he can be harsh and he can be edgy, it's not reserved for heels and anti heroes.
> the biggest babyface in history the rock Dwayne and stone cold were edgy as fuck even as babyface. I never saw anyone calling the rock a heel or a anti)hero for straight up bullying his opponents lol


1. Everyone has always called the Rock and Stone Cold anti heroes. But what do I know, I've only been watching wrestling for about 20 years 

2. You're falling into the pedantry of trying to "logically" analyse a characters words. How long have you been watching wrestling man? It's not about WHAT someone says, it's HOW they say it and the context of their statements. Moxley is a huge hero in the wrestling world right now and fans generally know and love him. Pay attention TONE and CONTEXT. Omega's tone is smug. Omega's tone is arrogant. His tone is dismissive and when directed at a fan favorite, it positions him closer to the role of heel or anti hero, whether you think his actions are justified or not - that's not how wrestling works


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think we’re in the age of the split crowd anyway

People are going to cheer their faves, wether they are face or heel (or have tendencies either way)

Hell. There are people online begging MJF to insult them

It’s hard in today’s age to get someone where 90% of the crowd is behind them

Funnily enough, it might be Cody when he fights Spears


----------



## patpat

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> 1. Everyone has always called the Rock and Stone Cold anti heroes. But what do I know, I've only been watching wrestling for about 20 years
> 
> 2. You're falling into the pedantry of trying to "logically" analyse a characters words. How long have you been watching wrestling man? It's not about WHAT someone says, it's HOW they say it and the context of their statements. Moxley is a huge hero in the wrestling world right now and fans generally know and love him. Pay attention TONE and CONTEXT. Omega's tone is smug. Omega's tone is arrogant. His tone is dismissive and when directed at a fan favorite, it positions him closer to the role of heel or anti hero, whether you think his actions are justified or not - that's not how wrestling works


 ok before I even dwelve into this conversation drop the fucking condescending tone and I don't give a rats ass about the amount of time you have been watching wrestling for, it's irrelevant. thanks 

the rock was considered an antihero? LOL, stone cold I can clearly see because of the anti authority stuff. ( even tho he did have babyface tendencies , he just wasn't a bland boring one, he had honor , dignity and add a lot of values he respected. he was a badass). and my point was clearly that, the white hot babyface shit is dead, no successful babyface does that, it's something from the 80s , people moved on. the successful good guys have an edge or they just bore people to death. 
that's why people would love Cena when he was being ruthless and aggressive, Daniel Bryan loved the crowd yes but he also was aggressive and didn't take anyone's shit, Cena bullies and humiliate his opponents as a babyface and it's fine . 
no I look at what story they are telling, moxley being a huge hero in the wrestling world is irrelevant to omega. moxley clearly attacked him when his back was on the ground after a fight, challenged him just to cure his own insecurities ( in kayfabe), threatened to break his jaw and clearly expressed a desire to HURT him, not just win, no hurt him. and omega should do what? cut a cookie cutter happy to go babyface promo? 
no like any human being he is going to stand up and tell moxley to go fuck himself , and him being smug and arrogant changes absolutely nothing. so moxley being extra violent doesn't make him a villain but omega being arrogant make him one when both those tendencies are vices? 
when moxley, attacks him, challenges him, hype the fans ( omega even said the winners in this are the fans because the fight will be great) just to go wrestle everywhere , get himself hurt and disappoint everyone...what do you expect ? 
omega doesn't have to give a fuck about whether or not moxley is a fan favorite, its an aggressor, someone who threatened him and his health before hurting himself and ruining his big dream match. omega striking him back and shitting on him, and being resentful, isn't called being a heel, it's called being a normal human being who doesn't take anyone's shit. 

you blame me of not understanding the story but you don't talk about the actual story. "ok moxley you threatened to break my jaw and hurt me, but since you are a fan favorite and you come off as a wrestling hero I will be nice to you" 
people complain about the bland , uncharismatic one dimensional wwe babyface but when given a face with some colors who can stand up for himself "rehh heel" 
a good guy/face can be arrogant and smug in NJPW even as a babyface, omega always was arrogant and ultra self sufficient. depending on the situation it would be more or less prominent. here is a situation where it's more prominent. 
ps : by your logic moxley is a heel for attacking a man after a match and threatening to hurt him for no reason than his own insecurities. your logic doesn't work because it's trying to reduce all the complexity of the characters to nothing. 
there is a reason why Cody Rhodes said the concept of heels and face are useless as of today.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m more worried about burn-out come Main event time if anything


They should cancel those the restroom matches i mentioned so we don't need to worry about that! :jericho2


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I'mTheGreatest said:


> They should cancel those the restroom matches i mentioned so we don't need to worry about that! :jericho2


Them’s fightin’ words bub


----------



## patpat

as long as they keep a DON-like pacing they are fine. don't go too long, it hurt fight for the fallen.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, DoN was paced perfectly.


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


> Yeah, DoN was paced perfectly.


 i am praying they keep it that way. actually DON and fyter fest were perfectly paced. fight for the fallen is the only one that went too long on certain matches


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The real killer on FFTF was Hangman / Kip and YB / Brotherhood

Each could have done with 10min less

Rest was spot-on

DoN: I was washed out when Kenny / Jericho started - but it was 5 in the morning over here - might have something to do with it


----------



## TD Stinger

Hangman vs. PAC getting cancelled at DON was actually a good thing to happen to that show because otherwise they really would have been cramming by the end to get things done.

I do worry with 8 main card matches and guys like Omega and The Bucks who always go long plus all the special entrances and other things they're going to want to do, I hope it doesn't feel like a long show by the end.

The main event having to follow 4+ hours of action at that point including a ladder match, Omega vs. PAC, and a bunch of other things is also worrying.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think a big problem here is, people are actually watching the buy-in

Where with WWE you easily skip the pre-show


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

WTF is Cody eating/taking? Dude looking as swole, if not bigger, than Reigns.


----------



## Boldgerg

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think a big problem here is, people are actually watching the buy-in
> 
> Where with WWE you easily skip the pre-show


What's the "problem"?



WINNING said:


> WTF is Cody eating/taking? Dude looking as swole, if not bigger, than Reigns.


He's at the top of a heavy hex-bar deadlift in that picture, almost every muscle in his body is contracted.


----------



## Chan Hung

Are they all going to be 30 minutes long? 
I think some should be 20.or 30 but other matches 10 or 15 tops

On a side note Fucking Cody looking massive. Holy shit. Lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Boldgerg said:


> What's the "problem"?




I mean, it makes the show feel ‘longer’ than what it normally would

The majority of peeps are tuned in from min 1


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Boldgerg said:


> He's at the top of a heavy hex-bar deadlift in that picture, almost every muscle in his body is contracted.


I get that but Cody looks noticeably bigger than, say, since Double or Nothing. I have noticed the change physically. Cody, even working out, has never looked that big.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean, it makes the show feel ‘longer’ than what it normally would
> 
> The majority of peeps are tuned in from min 1


exactly, the show feels longer because you actually watches the preshow
ill stop doing that and watch the preshows later since its free


----------



## RiverFenix

30 minutes for each of Jericho vs Page, PAC vs Omega, Cody vs Spears and Bucks vs Lucha Brothers - including entrances and celebrations. 

15 minutes for Riho vs Shida, Allin/Janela/Havoc, Trios Match, Dark Order vs Best Friends - again including entrances and post match. 

That's three hours. If they go to around 11:30, there would a half hour more to dole out - but there will be the Women's Title unveiling remember as well. So 10 minutes for that and they'd still have 20 minutes wiggle room. 

On the pre-show 25 minutes for the CBR, 10 minutes for PP vs Evans/Angelico. Rest you use to hype the PPV.

Saturday night is a little more reasonable to blow past 11pm. I would probably look to have Hangman vs Jericho start around 11pm. Have the entrances start around 10:55 and then have the bell right around 11pm. Then go about half hour.


----------



## Necrolust

MJF said:


> Someone to take the pin.


I can see that being a viable reason, but still is, in my eyes, a very bad signing. If AEW wants to come out with a new and fresh product, cheap solutions like this should be avoided.


----------



## Raye

Necrolust said:


> I can see that being a viable reason, but still is, in my eyes, a very bad signing. If AEW wants to come out with a new and fresh product, cheap solutions like this should be avoided.


This isn't a "cheap solution". Every company has people who play the jobber role, whether permanently or temporarily.

What type of idiotic preconceived notion do you guys around here have that everybody in AEW needs to be a main event worthy talent, or be capable of main eventing 5 years down the line. You realise there are all sorts of roles to fill on a roster right?

Also, can people realise, *YOU DON'T HAVE TO LIKE EVERYTHING ON THE SHOW.* The Nakazawa pre-show match remains one of my favourite AEW things thus far, even though it wasn't a lot of peoples cup of tea. These guys want to have something for everybody, just because you don't like something, doesn't mean others don't either. Greatest example of this is Orange Cassidy, there's a huge split between people who love him and people who hate him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Also.... how else do you have a 6-man with SCU without Marko Stunt?

Are we prepared to go the WWE route and just pair them with whomever? Who fits with their gimmick? MJF, Havok, Sabian?

No, Marko fits in - they are going to throw him around for 10 minutes and it is going to be epic

Kazarian crushing him is going to be especially fun

People need to lighten the fuck up man


----------



## Erik.

Looking forward to potentially the last 'Road To' later.

Hopefully it's action packed and builds up the big three matches well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Omega vs PAC needs focus. I mean it's late, so it can only get so much - but Omega was still focused on Moxley in the BTE vid (which was much more RTAO than traditional BTE). Why did PAC come back - we need an answer for that. 

I'd like a Penta/Fenix subtitled promo as well. 

Then we'll probably get Cody vs Spears of course. If MJF is going to be in his corner, might as well just announce it on this webisode. 

The TNT special will likely be announced. Close with a recap of the card.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

It's ok if the show goes long. ALL OUT is their Wrestlemania, right? Their supercard? This is the first one. It's fine if it goes a little long

As far as Marko Stunt goes - he doesn't entertain me at all but I haven't found a wrestling promotion where 100% of the characters entertained me. He has something for someone so whatever. I love A Boy and his Dinosaur but they're still a fairly comedic tag team right now, they're not being hurt too much by working with Marko Stunt


----------



## IronMan8

I’m happy for the show to go long as well, particularly if they continue to take risks with the undercard.

The Librarians for example show the whole card isn’t going to be overly serious, they’re willing to book some fun moments (or at least attempted).

We know the top matches will deliver, so a longer show serves to expose their roster to less hardcore fans like me.

Apart from the most recent PPV, they’ve actually had quite a lot of entertainment blended throughout the show - it’s not just random matches. That’s what’ll get me hyped.

However, if the show goes long and it’s just pure wrestling for the sake of wrestling up and down the card... I’ll still tune in for their first episode, but the hype will drop for me.


----------



## RiverFenix

Marko Stunt should be a mini-Super Dave Osbourne gimmick - complete with jumpsuit and crash helmet. His role would be human weapon/crash test dummy that Lucha and JB could use in creative ways. 

The "he's a little kid" gimmick is weird.


----------



## Boldgerg

JR just tweeted "C", nothing else...

CM Punk confirmed.


----------



## taker1986

Only 3 days to go. Never been so pumped for a PPV in my life.


----------



## Necrolust

Raye said:


> This isn't a "cheap solution". Every company has people who play the jobber role, whether permanently or temporarily.
> 
> What type of idiotic preconceived notion do you guys around here have that everybody in AEW needs to be a main event worthy talent, or be capable of main eventing 5 years down the line. You realise there are all sorts of roles to fill on a roster right?
> 
> Also, can people realise, *YOU DON'T HAVE TO LIKE EVERYTHING ON THE SHOW.* The Nakazawa pre-show match remains one of my favourite AEW things thus far, even though it wasn't a lot of peoples cup of tea. These guys want to have something for everybody, just because you don't like something, doesn't mean others don't either. Greatest example of this is Orange Cassidy, there's a huge split between people who love him and people who hate him.


First of all, you can pack your aggressive and slightly immature attitude far away.

I’m well aware that that NOT EVERYONE NEEDS TO BE A MAIN EVENTER, I really don’t think my post advocated for Marko to be main event talent, dunno where you saw that in my post. I simply don’t see any appeal in him, hence why I simply voiced my opinion. Did I go on a rampage and called doom and gloom for AEW for signing him? No, not at all. I simply said I don’t see the necessity of having him around as a jobber to take the pin, with good booking you don’t just need a fall guy.

If you read other of my previous posts, you would see I advocate heavily for diversity and that I hoped Marko would prove me very wrong in him being a valuable addition to the roster, but no, god forbid you don’t accept every decision being made and praise it.

As far as OC is concerned, I love the guy, something completely unique in his approach and part of the difference I like about AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm gonna go ahead and guess my match order for the show:

1. SCU vs. A Boy and His Dinosaur and their Pet (fuck it, that's what I'm calling them)
2.Shida vs. Riho
3. Dark Order vs. Best Friends
4. Havoc vs. Allin vs. Janela
5. Cody vs. Spears
6. Omega vs. PAC
7. Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros
8. Women's Title Preentation
9. Hangman vs. Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> JR just tweeted "C", nothing else...
> 
> CM Punk confirmed.


U think? I hope fucking so. I think it was a typo because he just tweeted something about CM Punk and Grilling and looking back LOL


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Also.... how else do you have a 6-man with SCU without Marko Stunt?
> 
> Are we prepared to go the WWE route and just pair them with whomever?  Who fits with their gimmick? MJF, Havok, Sabian?
> 
> No, Marko fits in - they are going to throw him around for 10 minutes and it is going to be epic
> 
> Kazarian crushing him is going to be especially fun
> 
> People need to lighten the fuck up man


Not really interested in midgets and skinny boys wrestling.

I like Luchasaurus but Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt are embarrassing one looks like he should be in the women's division while the other should be wrestling Hornswoggle for the little man world championship. 

Much prefer cool looking bad asses on steroids over the above mentioned.



taker1986 said:


> Only 3 days to go. Never been so pumped for a PPV in my life.


Yeah man, i am pumped as well! 

We are guaranteed some surprises for sure!


----------



## Boldgerg

Are we expecting the final Road to All Out today?


----------



## RiverFenix

Boldgerg said:


> Are we expecting the final Road to All Out today?



Yes, at 8:00pm EST. 

There is a hour long special on TNT on Friday Night I believe still though.


----------



## SparrowPrime

If Punk shows up......Its just added rocket fuel for AEW going into the Wednesday nights wars. I'm not expecting his debut, but man oh man....if he shows up. Its on!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Not really interested in midgets and skinny boys wrestling.
> 
> I like Luchasaurus but Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt are embarrassing one looks like he should be in the women's division while the other should be wrestling Hornswoggle for the little man world championship.
> 
> Much prefer cool looking bad asses on steroids over the above mentioned.


..... Jungle boy is the best and I’ll take no argument 

Good day sir! I said GOOD DAY!

Joking aside, him and Lucha are the most natural faces on the roster - you might not like them, and that’s fine

But they’ll be merch movers and pushed like crazy, so be prepared

Edit: and also, to your other point - the best visuals and feuds is rooted in juxteposition

If everybody is a serious, steroid looking bad-ass, then nobody feels special. If everything is serious, then nothing is.

An old writer’s trick that a couple of legends use - something always looks much darker when put right next to comedy. If each match is a super serious edge lorde slug fest, nothing stands out

But if you have a hardcore blood feud, right after a comedy match - the blood feud looks so much worse in comparison, it sticks out

So... what I am saying, there is a method and nuance to the madness you might not be appreciating in their decision making


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

He’s in a ring people!!

Just fanning the flames 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166786243964887040


----------



## EMGESP

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He’s in a ring people!!
> 
> Just fanning the flames
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166786243964887040


I realize its just advertising for Starcast lll, but man is it nice to see him in wrestling ring again and he looks great.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He’s in a ring people!!
> 
> Just fanning the flames <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166786243964887040


Fucking hell. More tease. Holy shit.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He’s in a ring people!!
> 
> Just fanning the flames
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166786243964887040


And in the pipe bomb promo "position/pose".


----------



## patpat

is he still training? lol


----------



## Jazminator

I'm more of an AJ Lee fan. So if CM Punk does eventually return - whether it's for one match or an entire run - I hope she comes out in his corner. That would be cool to see.


----------



## EMGESP

Come on guys, everything is lining up. No way Punk turns down this once in a lifetime opportunity, to make a difference.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Look I'll always respect Punk for trying to do MMA as an old man, but that didn't work out. I respect him for never taking shit for anybody and for pissing people off because he believes in himself.

Man, it's time to come back to wrestling. That's the only industry that gives a fuck about him right now. Just return to a profession where he is still largely well liked and can make money and make a difference


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

C’mon now

1:15 alone....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166817940219580418


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> C’mon now
> 
> 1:15 alone....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166817940219580418



How much could Starrcast be paying him for the appearance that he's seemingly in such a good mood and cutting this advert for the appearance?

I mean even ballpark? We're talking low five figures right?


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> C’mon now
> 
> 1:15 alone....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166817940219580418


HEY I saw your comment on twitter hehehe 

and I will say the same thing, starkest is on Saturday so it's normal for him to drop Saturday here.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How much could Starrcast be paying him for the appearance that he's seemingly in such a good mood and cutting this advert for the appearance?
> 
> I mean even ballpark? We're talking low five figures right?


well I guess Conrad has some huge financial backup, I mean the other starkest were kinda successful if you ask me 
I can understand the starkest one, but Jr doing a special on his podcast is just bad for the company. jr must know as an aew employee this just hurts his mother company....it's just bs from him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> HEY I saw your comment on twitter hehehe
> 
> and I will say the same thing, starkest is on Saturday so it's normal for him to drop Saturday here.


Haha! I know the comment you mean - nah, I just agreed with that guy

Mine is @getgoodboy79 - but i did see you reply to that chap, so now i`;m gonna follow you ;P


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166817940219580418


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

i love that starrcast is attached to AEW, but it should really only be annual. how you gonna host 2 literally months from each other.


----------



## Taroostyles

My guess is Jericho beats Hangman in the main event grabs a microphone to get his thank you and say he's the best in the world like he did after Punk left WWE and boom Punks music hits. Hopefully they can get the rights to cult of personality. 

Not saying it definitely happens, but right now I'm leaning more towards its does.


----------



## Erik.

Taroostyles said:


> My guess is Jericho beats Hangman in the main event grabs a microphone to get his thank you and say he's the best in the world like he did after Punk left WWE and boom Punks music hits. Hopefully they can get the rights to cult of personality.
> 
> Not saying it definitely happens, but right now I'm leaning more towards its does.


Have him mention that he was rudely interrupted the last time he asked for a thank you after winning a big main event match.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> C’mon now
> 
> 1:15 alone....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166817940219580418


More fucking teases lol


----------



## Boldgerg

It's happening.

Far, far, far too much smoke for there not to be fire now.


----------



## Erik.

Stop. Doing. It. To. Yourselves.


----------



## EMGESP

Pretending he hasn't been training and is all rusty. I love this. They know what they are doing.


----------



## TD Stinger

Anything he does from now until Saturday will be over analyzed to death.

I'm just sticking to my prediction I had the day after Double or Nothing. He will be there.


----------



## EMGESP

He's coming to All Out. No way in hell would Tony Kahn and Cody be okay with Punk showing up at Starrcast on the same day all All Out event if he wasn't involved. Yes I know Punk did a meet and greet last year, but he wasn't officially part of Starrcast.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

All I know is that Wrestling is more entertaining with CM Punk involved than it is without him, I would love to see him at ALL Out, but it'll be a great show regardless.

Would just take the show to the next level in being an all time historic Wrestling event.


----------



## EMGESP

The Inbred Goatman said:


> All I know is that Wrestling is more entertaining with CM Punk involved than it is without him, I would love to see him at ALL Out, but it'll be a great show regardless.
> 
> Would just take the show to the next level in being an all time historic Wrestling event.


The fact is everything changes if he shows up. This would be one of the biggest moments in Professional Wrestling.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Anything he does from now until Saturday will be over analyzed to death.
> 
> I'm just sticking to my prediction I had the day after Double or Nothing. He will be there.


And I'll stick to my prediction that MJF was left off the card for a very important reason...


----------



## RiverFenix

EMGESP said:


> The fact is everything changes if he shows up. This would be one of the biggest moments in Professional Wrestling.


Jericho was Scott Hall making the jump, Moxley was Nash making the jump a bit later. Punk showing up in AEW might be Hogan heel turn level of impact.


----------



## EMGESP

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And I'll stick to my prediction that MJF was left off the card for a very important reason...


Wait, MJF isn't booked for a match?


----------



## Death Rider

If it happens, it happens. I would like it but I ain't going to be fussed if he doesn't


----------



## RiverFenix

EMGESP said:


> Wait, MJF isn't booked for a match?


Nope. He's not even officially on the card yet. He could be Cody's mystery corner man, but if he was going to be and there would be his big heel turn - I think he would have been announced as in his corner and played up their bond a bit more.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166841679590113283


----------



## JAROTO

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166841679590113283


Jericho NEEDS to win. I agree.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Boldgerg said:


> It's happening.
> 
> Far, far, far too much smoke for there not to be fire now.


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166841679590113283


Jericho gets subtitles/cc, yet nothing from Penta or Fenix...

(Hope this doesn't age well come _Road to All Out_ in less than an hour)


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166841982506848261
Interesting mention of "Revolution" given AEW trademarked it for Wrestling branding and television purposes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well holy hell CM Punk in a ring doing a bunch of innuendos about him coming back I don't know guys who just seems like it's going to the most obvious that he will return but then again who knows right


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166841982506848261
> Interesting mention of "Revolution" given AEW trademarked it for Wrestling branding and television purposes.


Also that's awesome that they're doing a TNT special


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone else notice that CM Punk mentioned hopefully there's no trouble which leads me to believe maybe something will happen at starcast that extends to the Pay-Per-View


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166841982506848261
> Interesting mention of "Revolution" given AEW trademarked it for Wrestling branding and television purposes.


Revolution seems to be a guarantee for their TV show or their next PPV.

I'm leaning towards TV - it was a buzzword used by Cody in one of the first ever AEW press conferences.

Plus, they're going up against NXT... the brand billed by WWE as a revolution.


----------



## EMGESP

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else notice that CM Punk mentioned hopefully there's no trouble which leads me to believe maybe something will happen at starcast that extends to the Pay-Per-View


MJF is gonna show up at Starrcast during CM Punk's live mic session and try to bury him.


----------



## shandcraig

Using the term revolution to build something up is fine but if that was the weekly show name that would be terrible.


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> Revolution seems to be a guarantee for their TV show or their next PPV.
> 
> I'm leaning towards TV - it was a buzzword used by Cody in one of the first ever AEW press conferences.
> 
> Plus, they're going up against NXT... the brand billed by WWE as a revolution.


I wonder if that song being played will be their intro theme.


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that CM Punk mentioned hopefully there's no trouble which leads me to believe maybe something will happen at starcast that extends to the Pay-Per-View
> 
> 
> 
> MJF is gonna show up at Starrcast during CM Punk's live mic session and try to bury him.
Click to expand...

This would be..Perfect


----------



## NXT Only

shandcraig said:


> Using the term revolution to build something up is fine but if that was the weekly show name that would be terrible.


Better than Dynamite


----------



## shandcraig

Not when you understand the meaning of that word


----------



## NXT Only

shandcraig said:


> Not when you understand the meaning of that word


Lol y’all keep saying this as if we’re remedial and do not know the definition of dynamite


----------



## RiverFenix

Sooo..... No Road to All Out episode this week? 

Saving the footage for the Friday Night TNT Special?

Basically a bait and switch - a one minute Cody/Spears promo at the time when RtAO usually dropped - 8pm on Wednesday. That wasn't a coincidence.


----------



## shandcraig

Most people only know the term explosion from dynamite. No one cares to understand its many other meanings that in fact define exactly what a wrestling show is. 

But instead people think omg its something blowing up.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn. No Road to??? Shame.


----------



## Raye

I feel like maybe they wouldn't use dynamite because of the state the US is in. Imagine (and god forbid) a bombing the day before a live TV show, then Wednesday "WELCOME TO WEDNESDAY NIGHT DYNAMITE". I for one, am not that sensitive, but you know how folks be in 2019.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LifeInCattleClass said:


> C’mon now
> 
> 1:15 alone....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166817940219580418





WINNING said:


> Fuck it. I'm saying yes. *This is one of those "all the stars align perfectly once in a blue moon" moments.* AEW is the rebel company fighting against "the system", All Out is in Chicago and considered to be AEW's biggest event in its short existence, Punk is doing Starrcast the night before, Punk is talking more about wrestling in these past three months than he ever has in the last four years.
> 
> It makes too much sense to not see it happen. I won't be disappointed if he doesn't show up and I'm wrong. I still think All Out will be a great show and I'm hyped regardless but man, *the absolute peak of the potential that pro wrestling can go in the future would be crystalized if the Prodigal Son that is CM Punk returned home to Professional Wrestling amongst his people going into the next decade.
> 
> He'll be there, in my opinion.*


----------



## Jazminator

I just think "Dynamite" is lame. I get the TNT reference, yes, and sure, it rhymes with Wednesday Night. But still lame.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Punk is doing the interview Saturday before ALL OUT. That is going to be really interesting, I think the interview is at like 1:30 EST. Considering buying the Starrcade pass to watch that, Moxley is also doing a show Friday night as a part of that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm fine with no Road To this week. You're getting an hour long special on Friday on TNT. Relax, everyone.

As for Saturday, the landscape of modern professional wrestling will change for the foreseeable future. Whatever happens, who knows but with NXT on USA and AEW coming to TNT, there is no turning back. Shit is changing, whether people like it or not.

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Chan Hung

Does anybody know what time it will be on Friday on TNT


----------



## NascarStan

Chan Hung said:


> Does anybody know what time it will be on Friday on TNT


10 PM EST

7 PM PST


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Moxley is doing his thing at Starrcast at 9PM Friday, so that's a solid 2 hours of programming, from the Moxley special into the Countdown to ALL Out.

As far as CM Punk goes, just want to pose this clip from his Ariel Helwani interview he did the week before he walked out on the WWE in 2014 - https://streamable.com/v4ol9


----------



## RiverFenix

One thing worth pointing out in that Punk Starrcast promo - he takes shots at the cancellations and those talents being told what to do and not appear. Obvious shot at the WWE talent who have agreed but then pulled. I believe Undertaker was the big one this time around - taking a shot at UT probably means Punk has no designs on going back to WWE still. 

(Angle and Booker T might have been others who pulled out as well IIRC).


----------



## NascarStan

With All Out around the corner gotta wonder what the buyrate will be?

Double or Nothing was between 98k and 113k buys and All Out will definitely blow that out of the water especially with the tnt special. Predicting at least 150k buys for this show with a high end prediction of 180k buys


----------



## Bosnian21

AverageJoe9 said:


> 10 PM EST
> 
> 7 PM PST


I’m in PST zone and it shows that it’ll be at 10 pm for me. Kinda sucks, I bet I’ll have this problem for the weekly TV show too.


----------



## Chan Hung

AverageJoe9 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what time it will be on Friday on TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 10 PM EST
> 
> 7 PM PST
Click to expand...

Thanks!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bosnian21 said:


> I’m in PST zone and it shows that it’ll be at 10 pm for me. Kinda sucks, I bet I’ll have this problem for the weekly TV show too.


Confirmed that isn't the case, the show will be airing live.


----------



## Bosnian21

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Confirmed that isn't the case, the show will be airing live.


Are you sure? Because WWE always airs three hours late for me as well... I hope you’re right though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bosnian21 said:


> Are you sure? Because WWE always airs three hours late for me as well... I hope you’re right though.


That's what Meltzer and Alvarez said. It's going to hurt the rating since 5PM is a far worse time for people to watch TV than 8PM, but still.


----------



## Bosnian21

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That's what Meltzer and Alvarez said. It's going to hurt the rating since 5PM is a far worse time for people to watch TV than 8PM, but still.


Ah cool. I’m still a student so a job won’t be getting in the way for me lol.


----------



## RapShepard

AverageJoe9 said:


> With All Out around the corner gotta wonder what the buyrate will be?
> 
> 
> 
> Double or Nothing was between 98k and 113k buys and All Out will definitely blow that out of the water especially with the tnt special. Predicting at least 150k buys for this show with a high end prediction of 180k buys


150k to 180k is an insane prediction. Because at that point you're essentially assuming that not only is everybody that bought the first one going to buy it, but that an extra 35k+ are going to get it this time. They haven't put on a bad show yet. But that's still a wild prediction. I'd predict a slightly lower but still great buyrate.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

AverageJoe9 said:


> With All Out around the corner gotta wonder what the buyrate will be?
> 
> Double or Nothing was between 98k and 113k buys and All Out will definitely blow that out of the water especially with the tnt special. Predicting at least 150k buys for this show with a high end prediction of 180k buys


180k would be insane, a ton of the WWE shows prior to the network era were doing under than that.

I'm thinking 120k would be a really good number, anything above that is a home run. I can only speak for myself, but I didn't buy Double or Nothing, and I will be buying this show.


----------



## zkorejo

EMGESP said:


> He's coming to All Out. No way in hell would Tony Kahn and Cody be okay with Punk showing up at Starrcast on the same day all All Out event if he wasn't involved. Yes I know Punk did a meet and greet last year, but he wasn't officially part of Starrcast.


He was not promoted like this. I just remember there being a huge line of people and thats all the mention it got. This time its different. 

I have finally made up my mind.. He will be there.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Anyone buying Starrcast? Moxley just got pulled, so I'm a little meh on it, but the Punk Interview, MJF show and BTE Live mailbag will probably all be awesome. Tempted to get it.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I just hope the fans don't chant 'CM PUNK' all night and ruin everything else.


----------



## NXT Only

I think at this point it’s a matter of how and not if Punk debuts.


----------



## patpat

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I just hope the fans don't chant 'CM PUNK' all night and ruin everything else.


i fucking hope too


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

My brother brought up a really good point while I was talking about him about the possibility of Punk at All Out.

And he said something to the effect of, CM Punk probably knows the ramifications and long term impact of him going to AEW right has to the Wrestling business. I mean, this would be, no hyperbole, one of the biggest acquisitions in the entire history of Wrestling. Not only does it propel AEW even higher, but this again would be another HUGE shot at WWE, that is just only going to make them want to be better, change things, treat the Wrestlers better, pay guys more, etc. etc. etc.

A lot of that is going to happen with or without Punk, but I'm sure Punk himself realizes, that him returning to Wrestling now, at ALL Out, would be something that had long lasting ramifications to professional wrestling as a whole for possibly decades. 

At some point, this was unquestionably his passion in life, I don't know if there is a shred of that passion left, but if there is, there will NEVER be another moment like this for a comeback. The stars will never align like this, quite possibly in our lifetimes. Punk has always said the one thing that he fears most in life is regret, and passing this up would to be something I would think you would regret.

Still, if that passion for wrestling is COMPLETELY dead, then I guess not. But man, the word serendipitous has been thrown out a lot recently in wrestling, but this seems to be the most evident case of that yet.


----------



## Buhalovski

Pretty sure Punk has enough money to live comfortably till the rest of his life. Its all about does he wanna have one more run or not. 

Honestly him not showing up will hurt the outcome of the show and peoples expectations a lot. Even if he is not signed, he needs to be there... even for a promo.


----------



## patpat

and this is why I want him to say at starkest he won't return because it's annoying 
the fucking community harass aew with questions about punk, then when they answer. "OMG they are talking about punk that means he will be back" 
i am the biggest punk fan, but they don't need him, they didnt need him until now, he I a nostalgia act and if he returns I don't give you one month before the same fans starts sperging everywhere that he lost it and they are disappointed.


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, this show being in Chicago means people won't shut up about Punk. It's so annoying now, people need to STFU :lol


----------



## Buhalovski

People in the crowd chanting CM Punk at the actual show - shitting on it.

People on the internet asking questions about CM Punk - can't see nothing wrong. Harassing might be a strong word for that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You all need to knock it off. Whether Punk shows up or not, the CM Punk chants and speculation is going to be at an all-time high come Saturday night. It's to be expected. Deal with it.


----------



## kristie wilson

i am over this cm punk bullshit. the chants & constant rumors piss me off. if he has no intention of coming back to pro wrestling, then he's not coming back. I don't see him being at all out anyway.


----------



## Donnie

Doesn't piss me off :cozy 

Hope Punker brings Ace with him. Just imagine a SCS reunion :mark


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

By the way, CM Punk sure did look more swole and bigger than the last time I saw him fight. Last time, he looked leaner. Now, it seems he's bulked up a bit.


----------



## Brock

I'm on the pessimistic side of expecting Punk to actually show up, esp for an actual wrestling comeback.

But i'm hoping. There's a lot of buzz and talk for it to be nothing and the stars are there to align. But we'll see.


----------



## RiverFenix

CM Punk chants usually happen at boring ass moments in long matches and especially during in-ring promos. IIRC there was no "CM Punk" chants at All In. It's a different type of fan still attending these shows. Now this might be a little different as Punk is more attached to this show with Starrcast and all the rumblings BUT I hope out certain hope that fans will be respectful enough assuming there isn't any lulls that give fans reason to be restless and then want to entertain themselves. CM Punk chants in WWE is a rebel yell if you well, to show dissatisfaction with what WWE is offering.


----------



## Erik.

I'm getting more and more hyped as the days come.

Card and hype are a lot better than when DoN came around and that's only a good thing!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There’ll be punk chants in the buy-in and beginning and that will be it, until he shows up

Or when people think it is an optimal moment for him to return


----------



## EMGESP

I'm more curious about the potential crash of someone from AEW showing up during his live mic session. That would be cool. MJF starting a feud with CM Punk would boost his career ten fold if the end result was Punk showing up at All Out and cutting some promo on him.


----------



## Chan Hung

2 Days for History. Sucks no Moxley but the show must go on!


----------



## Raye

I'm leaving today for my road trip to Chicago ~ I'm all in for all out


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Raye said:


> I'm leaving today for my road trip to Chicago ~ I'm all in for all out


Have a safe trip and an amazing time!

Post photos!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Raye said:


> I'm leaving today for my road trip to Chicago ~ I'm all in for all out


Nice have a great one


----------



## RapShepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Anyone buying Starrcast? Moxley just got pulled, so I'm a little meh on it, but the Punk Interview, MJF show and BTE Live mailbag will probably all be awesome. Tempted to get it.


You have to buy that? I'd personally never pay to watch an interview, documentary sure but interview nah. But if it's like $10-$20 why not, you've certainly wasted that type of money on worse things.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> You have to buy that? I'd personally never pay to watch an interview, documentary sure but interview nah. But if it's like $10-$20 why not, you've certainly wasted that type of money on worse things.


I'm pretty sure you can Watch it without paying.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can Watch it without paying.


Oh it's actually free or you talking illegal streams lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

AverageJoe9 said:


> With All Out around the corner gotta wonder what the buyrate will be?
> 
> Double or Nothing was between 98k and 113k buys and All Out will definitely blow that out of the water especially with the tnt special. Predicting at least 150k buys for this show with a high end prediction of 180k buys


I initially predicted 150K. 0% chance they do that now. Moxley's injury hurts them, since that was the match that was driving interest in the event. But they've still got Jericho in the main event, and he's still a big name. The buzz around CM Punk could help them, too. I personally don't think he shows up, but many people seem to think there's a chance, so that could add some buys.

Either way, despite the loss, they should still be able to do a solid number.


----------



## The Wood

It will be hilarious if there are CM Punk chants through the entire show and he doesn’t show up and everyone is left holding their dicks. 

I just looked over the card. I have mixed thoughts. 

* It should just be Daniels & Kazarian vs. Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus. Would be a hot tag match.

* I have no clue why they are doing another Gimmick Battle Royal. It doesn’t play into anyone’s strengths. And the winner gets a title shot? But how is the other contender determined? It makes little sense.

* Riho vs. Hikaru Shida could be good. Shida is a star. Why isn’t this for the title? 

* Can we have a PPV without a three-way, thanks? This is so WWE. Only one of the guys in this thing has big time potential.

* Heard good things about Private Party, but I’m not going to watch a pre-show to see them. They basically overtly tell you those things don’t matter. More WWE-type stuff. 

* Chuck Taylor is awful and The Dark Order is worst gimmick of the year type stuff. Hard pass.

* The Ladder Match could be an excellent stunt-show. Hopefully Fenix isn’t hurt too bad. 

* Cody vs. Shawn Spears actually has a story to it. This should probably be the main event. Curious to see if the match, itself, delivers, since neither is an _exceptional_ worker. 

* PAC is one of the best in the world. It was bullshit when they dropped him. Curious to see what he does with Omega. Will probably give Meltzer a heart-attack. But I fear that if this match underwhelms, the whole card underwhelms. 

* Jericho vs. Page is going to be interesting. Don’t think it needs to be for a World Title. There’s going to be a lot of pressure on them. 

So you’ve got four, maybe five matches that are set to deliver. But what’s frustrating is that they keep offering shit that doesn’t even look good on paper. They’re setting up at least two duds and two matches that could have fine in-ring stuff, to a degree, but are going to be silly in tone. It’s looking like a tale of two shows again. 

Why not MJF vs. Darby Allin? MJF does what Cody couldn’t do at whatever show he drew with Allin on. Why not promote Jazz for a match with someone? Why isn’t there a women’s match with an actual story?

They can seemingly identify what is working up top, but the undercards are a mess.


----------



## The Wood

They should do more buys than Double or Nothing. I think they get maybe 95,000 domestic with the added interest of Moxley just being involved and more product awareness. It puts them in line with ECW, which I don’t think is a stretch. That puts them at about 127,000 buys when you factor in international. It’ll be progress in the right direction.


----------



## JonLeduc

Did you guys see the video Starrcast produced with CM punk in it ?

Hope this works : https://twitter.com/StarrcastEvents/status/1166817940219580418?s=20

I was feeling really weird seeing him in a ring again. ( In a good way )

It's on Starrcast III twitter


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

The Wood said:


> It will be hilarious if there are CM Punk chants through the entire show and he doesn’t show up and everyone is left holding their dicks.


The question is, are AEW dumb enough to take the show to Chi knowing full well that cm punk chants will drown the arena and fans will potentially shit on the show if Punk doesn't show up?


----------



## The Wood

If they can’t get Punk, I’m willing to bet that MJF hits the ring in a mask and hits Cody with the GTS and reveals it is him to massive heat.


----------



## Erik.

100% beats DoN's buy rate.

Moxley is a spoke in a hot wheel. This will be purchased regardless, due to hype and the intrigue of Punk appearing. And streaming wise, probably the most watched non-WWE PPV in two decades.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Everyone picking Jericho, Are you factoring in Fozzy going on tour in September? Would they put the belt on him if he is touring? 

I think Hangman is winning, Fozzy tour or not. In an interview Jericho used the word 'Coronation' and said that this would be Page's coming out party and would be made into a huge star. A coronation happens when you are crowning a King or Queen to rule a country. In regards to wrestling, it is your next top guy or future of the company.( WWE's King of the Ring being the outlier.)

For me the question isn't _who's_ going to win? It's_ how_ is Page going to win? As a babyface or a newly turned heel.


----------



## V-Trigger

RapShepard said:


> Oh it's actually free or you talking illegal streams lol


Illegal. Try Taima


----------



## AEWMoxley

MJF said:


> 100% beats DoN's buy rate.
> 
> Moxley is a spoke in a hot wheel. This will be purchased regardless, due to hype and the intrigue of Punk appearing. And streaming wise, probably the most watched non-WWE PPV in two decades.


I don't think many people are questioning that it will do better than DON. Awareness of the company, as well as the platforms that they stream their events on, has increased substantially since then. Fyter Fest added 300K subscribers to B/R Live, many of whom likely had never heard of it, since it's a new and relatively small platform. 

The question is how much better. I say they do about 120K, give or take 5K.



ripcitydisciple said:


> Everyone picking Jericho, Are you factoring in Fozzy going on tour in September? Would they put the belt on him if he is touring?
> 
> I think Hangman is winning, Fozzy tour or not. In an interview Jericho used the word 'Coronation' and said that this would be Page's coming out party and would be made into a huge star. A coronation happens when you are crowning a King or Queen to rule a country. In regards to wrestling, it is your next top guy or future of the company.( WWE's King of the Ring being the outlier.)
> 
> For me the question isn't _who's_ going to win? It's_ how_ is Page going to win? As a babyface or a newly turned heel.


Well, he does have a title defense on the 3rd TNT episode. Could very well lose it there.

I think Jericho is definitely winning on Saturday.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW Television doesn't start until October 2nd. Fozzy has a 17 date September one month tour for a reason I think. 

Jericho is used on the marquee to sell television show tickets - Hangy isn't even mentioned on any promotional material.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Yeah, i would be shocked if Page wins personally.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167104709334884353
Interesting that she was already booked for Starrcast. Maybe other mystery CBR entrants are in there as well.

Scarlatt Bordeaux, Allysin Kay could be others. Kay is NWA Women's Champ I believe though. Does ODB still wrestle - Gawd, I hope she's not used.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Yeah, i would be shocked if Page wins personally.


I wouldn’t. Anything could happen. And Jericho made it a point to say that they’d make Page a bigger star in one night than WWE has been able to make in years. Going in with a totally open mind who wins and loses. I don’t really care, just make it entertaining and believable, and part of a bigger story.


----------



## The Wood

Adding 300k subscribers to a free platform is a separate thing to actually selling PPV. They aren’t much more well known than they were for DoN. That show was a long time in the making, but there also might have been people tepid. This has the benefit of being their “WrestleMania.” But I bet they’ve also turned some people off, just like they’ve turned some people on. 

It will be interesting to see whether TV helps or hurts them. Are they going to be able to convert general audiences to PPV buys, and will they build to pay-offs or will TV overexpose their talent? I think their next few shows are going to see a climb, but I can see them dipping down after time.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I wouldn’t. Anything could happen. And Jericho made it a point to say that they’d make Page a bigger star in one night than WWE has been able to make in years. Going in with a totally open mind who wins and loses. I don’t really care, just make it entertaining and believable, and part of a bigger story.


Jericho was just being a company guy and building Page up, as he should. But there's absolutely no way he believes that. Results/booking alone don't make you a big star. Page is not much different from the kind of bland babyface WWE has been pushing in recent years, and going over Jericho isn't going to magically make people care about him.

But it isn't happening, anyways. There's a reason that Jericho has been one of the two most advertised guys in the company by a wide margin when it comes to their TV show. He's not losing to Page.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW Television doesn't start until October 2nd. Fozzy has a 17 date September one month tour for a reason I think.
> 
> Jericho is used on the marquee to sell television show tickets - Hangy isn't even mentioned on any promotional material.


Is it common for bands to have one month tours? How do you make enough money to justify all the traveling and expenses? I know Jericho doesn't have an issue with money, but what about the other guys in the band? Is a one month tour going to be enough for them until the next time they tour?


----------



## The Wood

ripcitydisciple said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW Television doesn't start until October 2nd. Fozzy has a 17 date September one month tour for a reason I think.
> 
> Jericho is used on the marquee to sell television show tickets - Hangy isn't even mentioned on any promotional material.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it common for bands to have one month tours? How do you make enough money to justify all the traveling and expenses? I know Jericho doesn't have an issue with money, but what about the other guys in the band? Is a one month tour going to be enough for them until the next time they tour?
Click to expand...

I’m sure the guys in Fozzy know who they are working with and have other streams of income.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

The Wood said:


> I’m sure the guys in Fozzy know who they are working with and have other streams of income.


Sure, sure. I haven't watched a band play live for 15 years now so I have no clue if one month tours are the norm now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW is going to turn the bastard into a superstar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167121078247972866

Oh, and make of this what you will


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167099303292264452


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW is going to turn the bastard into a superstar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167121078247972866
> 
> Oh, and make of this what you will
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167099303292264452


I don't think AEW had anything to do with that PAC promo. Seems like selling a shirt with RevPro.


----------



## Death Rider

^ true but still a fun promo


----------



## Aedubya

https://theringreport.com/ufc/forme...l-be-signing-with-a-new-promotion-soon-a11502

Cyborg as #21 ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't think AEW had anything to do with that PAC promo. Seems like selling a shirt with RevPro.


Yep, I know

What I mean is - this character is great and he’ll be a star in AEW


----------



## ElTerrible

Aedubya said:


> https://theringreport.com/ufc/forme...l-be-signing-with-a-new-promotion-soon-a11502
> 
> Cyborg as #21 ?


I don´t see it. What do you do with her? 

She´s a legit fighter, but objectively speaking there are female wrestlers out there, that are better looking, better talking and better at pro wrestling.


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> https://theringreport.com/ufc/forme...l-be-signing-with-a-new-promotion-soon-a11502
> 
> Cyborg as #21 ?


I don't think so.

She said that she will return to Brazil and that this have something to do with her future and i don't think AEW have anything to do in Brazil.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I wouldn't worry about CM Punk chants tbh. I think people genuinely want to see the show and company do well and don't want to hijack anything. I could see them chanting for him in between matches, which is fine. That's hype. That's positivity. 

Since his interview was announced, I kept thinking someone like MJF would interrupt it and talk smack, but I feel like that would make Punk's return too obvious. This is, of course, if we're saying he comes back.

Not to dwell on Punk too much (since apparently people are pissed over this for some reason), but he looks in great shape.


----------



## JonLeduc

What A Maneuver said:


> I wouldn't worry about CM Punk chants tbh. I think people genuinely want to see the show and company do well and don't want to hijack anything. I could see them chanting for him in between matches, which is fine. That's hype. That's positivity.
> 
> Since his interview was announced, I kept thinking someone like MJF would interrupt it and talk smack, but I feel like that would make Punk's return too obvious. This is, of course, if we're saying he comes back.
> 
> Not to dwell on Punk too much (since apparently people are pissed over this for some reason), but he looks in great shape.


This ^

for the first time in years i tought he was looking very healthy.

I'm looking forward seeing him with a mic in his hands in front of a wrestling crowd at Starrcast. This can be interesting.


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep, I know
> 
> What I mean is - this character is great and he’ll be a star in AEW


Oh boy. You're going to be disappointed. 

The guy is going to be overshadowed by MJF once they push him up the card. MJF is infinitely more charismatic and a way better promo. MJF will be the top heel, and a legitimately massive star.

Pac isn't even in AEW's plans for the foreseeable future. Meltzer said he likes Dragon Gate and that he's isn't in a hurry to go elsewhere full time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> Oh boy. You're going to be disappointed.
> 
> The guy is going to be overshadowed by MJF once they push him up the card. MJF is infinitely more charismatic and a way better promo. MJF will be the top heel, and a legitimately massive star.
> 
> Pac isn't even in AEW's plans for the foreseeable future. Meltzer said he likes Dragon Gate and that he's isn't in a hurry to go elsewhere full time.


Listen mate, I think we all know you have a massive hard-on for MJF - and I honestly get it - I rate him massively as well. In fact, I think he can be top guy in 1 to 2 years max - no problem

But that does not mean

1. He can do it by himself
2. He is alone at the top of the card
3. They can’t make other stars

And 4. It takes the joy out of chatting with you, as it is predictable what your response is going to be. Break someone else down, and big up your favs.

Not sure if this is a gimmick or what, and you seem like a nice lad - but it is a bit draining hearing the same message.

I thought you would like to know that - no disrespect, do with it what you will.


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Listen mate, I think we all know you have a massive hard-on for MJF - and I honestly get it - I rate him massively as well. In fact, I think he can be top guy in 1 to 2 years max - no problem
> 
> But that does not mean
> 
> 1. He can do it by himself
> 2. He is alone at the top of the card
> 3. They can’t make other stars
> 
> And 4. It takes the joy out of chatting with you, as it is predictable what your response is going to be. Break someone else down, and big up your favs.
> 
> Not sure if this is a gimmick or what, and you seem like a nice lad - but it is a bit draining hearing the same message.
> 
> I thought you would like to know that - no disrespect, do with it what you will.


I'm just letting you know that you're setting yourself up for disappointment. There's a cap on how big of a star you can be when you've got Pac's deficiencies in the areas of pro wrestling that actually matter to a wider audience. It doesn't help that he's a heel, and will be greatly overshadowed by another [far more talented] heel on the same roster.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AEWMoxley said:


> Oh boy. You're going to be disappointed.
> 
> The guy is going to be overshadowed by MJF once they push him up the card. MJF is infinitely more charismatic and a way better promo. MJF will be the top heel, and a legitimately massive star.
> 
> Pac isn't even in AEW's plans for the foreseeable future. Meltzer said he likes Dragon Gate and that he's isn't in a hurry to go elsewhere full time.


#1, There's more to being a wrestling star than being able to deliver a promo. 

#2, PAC's heel promos aren't all that shabby, and before you go there, he's a hell of a lot more than just another 'flippy-shit indy geek' in the ring. 

#3, MJF has had a couple of really good heel promos and exchanges, but otherwise has shown very little in the ring. I like the guy, but so far he's demonstrated nothing other than being a monumental asshole when he has a mic in his hand. 

#4, How on God's green earth do you have any idea who or what are in AEW's plans, near- or long-term? You have no more of a clue than I do who's going to pop up two nights from now beyond what's already been announced, never mind two months or two years. 

#5, 'Meltzer said' doesn't mean shit. Ever. 

I'm not saying PAC is going to be in the thick of things from here on out -- I don't pretend to have any way of knowing. But neither do you know that he isn't.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> I'm just letting you know that you're setting yourself up for disappointment. There's a cap on how big of a star you can be when you've got Pac's deficiencies in the areas of pro wrestling that actually matter to a wider audience. It doesn't help that he's a heel, and will be greatly overshadowed by another [far more talented] heel on the same roster.


I’m a 40 year old male watching fake speedo wars and chatting about it on a forum mate, I’ve been able to manage my excitement and disappointments for some time now 

Thanks for the concern though

IMO, anything Pac loses on the mic, which isn’t a lot with the Bastard character, he wins again with his in-ring. So, it kinda evens out

Def mid to top of the card


----------



## AEWMoxley

Reggie Dunlop said:


> #1, There's more to being a wrestling star than being able to deliver a promo.
> 
> #2, PAC's heel promos aren't all that shabby, and before you go there, he's a hell of a lot more than just another 'flippy-shit indy geek' in the ring.
> 
> #3, MJF has had a couple of really good heel promos and exchanges, but otherwise has shown very little in the ring. I like the guy, but so far he's demonstrated nothing other than being a monumental asshole when he has a mic in his hand.
> 
> #4, How on God's green earth do you have any idea who or what are in AEW's plans, near- or long-term? You have no more of a clue than I do who's going to pop up two nights from now beyond what's already been announced, never mind two months or two years.
> 
> #5, 'Meltzer said' doesn't mean shit. Ever.
> 
> I'm not saying PAC is going to be in the thick of things from here on out -- I don't pretend to have any way of knowing. But neither do you know that he isn't.


1. Being a star necessitates being able to evoke emotion in your audience. The ability to deliver a promo isn't the only way to do that, but it's the best bet. The top 3 biggest stars in the history of the industry were guys who could cut great promos. The top 2 stars currently in AEW are guys who can cut great promos. The two biggest stars in the history of combat sports (where your skill inside of the ring/octagon should, theoretically, be the most important asset) are still guys who could talk people into a building. There are rare instances where guys who aren't very good on the mic can ascend to superstardom, like Goldberg and Batista, but those two had a combination of charisma, intensity, size, and the aura of an asskicker that doesn't come along very often. Needless to say, Pac doesn't have that.

2. Well, he is a flippy geek. That kind of shit is a stain on pro wrestling. I'll give you that he does have a character, unlike most flippy geeks, but it's just not a very interesting one. His promos aren't very good, either.

3. MJF evokes emotion from every crowd he cuts a promo in front of. That instantly makes him one of the best pro wrestlers on the planet, because there are very few who can achieve that.

4. Pac is still with Dragon Gate. He's not going to be a full-timer in AEW. Not anytime soon, anyway. I'll bet they won't advertise him for any of their November/December shows, either.

5. Sure it does. He has sources inside of AEW, as he does with WWE and many other promotions, and is almost always right.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oh brother..... another one for the list

I was hoping to avoid this as I’m running out of people to talk to

After a while i’ll just be chatting to Winning, V-Trigger, Reggie, Mjf, death rider and a couple others

Oh well.....


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

reminder that All Out press conference & weigh-in starts in roughly an hour.


----------



## RapShepard

Weigh ins is so goofy. But I'll give it a shot somebody better brawl tho lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

RapShepard said:


> Weigh ins is so goofy. But I'll give it a shot somebody better brawl tho lol


If it's anything like DON, then most of the talent who shows won't even actually "weigh-in," and there aren't any face-offs. Maybe they changed things up this time, but last time it was kind of a waste of time. Which is a shame, because they could use this as an opportunity to create some more hype for the PPV with some intense face-offs, or brawls, like you said.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MoxleyMoxx said:


> reminder that All Out press conference & weigh-in starts in roughly an hour.


I hope they do it better

It can be a good feature, but the last two has been unplanned shit-shows


----------



## RapShepard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> reminder that All Out press conference & weigh-in starts in roughly an hour.


What channel is it on



AEWMoxley said:


> If it's anything like DON, then most of the talent who shows won't even actually "weigh-in," and there aren't any face-offs. Maybe they changed things up this time, but last time it was kind of a waste of time. Which is a shame, because they could use this as an opportunity to create some more hype for the PPV with some intense face-offs, or brawls, like you said.


That's not promising lol, but fuck it I'll give it a shot. Cant hate what you ain't seen


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

MoxleyMoxx said:


> reminder that All Out press conference & weigh-in starts in roughly an hour.


Didn't know this.

Regardless, I like that AEW are implementing more sport-centric tropes like weigh-ins. Weigh-ins are awesome, in my opinion. I remember TNA used to do them three years ago and it was a fun time. Stuff like this makes you different while establishing an identity with a purpose. I suspect we will get some last minute advancement of stories into Saturday's event.


----------



## AEWMoxley

RapShepard said:


> What channel is it on


It will stream on Fite TV.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RapShepard said:


> What channel is it on
> 
> 
> 
> That's not promising lol, but fuck it I'll give it a shot. Cant hate what you ain't seen


as the person above me said, it'll be streamed live and free on FITE TV

and I too hope this'll be better than the one they held for Double or Nothing cause that was pretty garbage.


----------



## RapShepard

Why is almost everything like $40 on Fite, them n*ggas are wild with the pricing lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah, 40bucks for Starrcast ended up being a ‘nope’ for me

Could justify 15 to 20

“luckily” the weigh-in is free - but as mentioned, needs to be way better.

To be fair, the DoN one was planned around Hangman / Pac - and we know why that got screwed


----------



## Bosnian21

If they do it properly the weigh-ins could be really good. I would only have the top matches featured in the weigh-ins. Make them more intense with maybe Cody or Tony Khan there.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah, 40bucks for Starrcast ended up being a ‘nope’ for me
> 
> Could justify 15 to 20
> 
> “luckily” the weigh-in is free - but as mentioned, needs to be way better.
> 
> To be fair, the DoN one was planned around Hangman / Pac - and we know why that got screwed


Yeah $40 is just an absurd viewing price for that.


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah they should keep LuchaSaurus from speaking much lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

If they're gonna keep doing these, I hope they get someone else to host them, cause Decker is brutal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They should just do the NJPW style presser - everybody gets 2 or so min, says some shit, get gone

The weigh-ins are not working

Horrible really


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Holy shit, that press conference was HORRENDOUS. 

Thank god it was relegated to fite, but shit like that should not be on TV. That was as bad as some of the worst WWE comedy.


----------



## patpat

why are you guys watching that press conference stuff??! come on it's garbage , always been always will, why waste your time? :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Somethings will work, some will not.


----------



## TD Stinger

#1: Please never use Mark Madden again.

#2: Thank God Jenn Sterger is hot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167255617666539520


----------



## EMGESP

Imagine the Raw after All Out if Punk shows up. Its gonna be brutal.


----------



## Mox Girl

FITE says that the PPV starts at 11am NZ time, that's 7pm Eastern time. Is that the preshow or the actual show? I want to know when I need to get up :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mox Girl said:


> FITE says that the PPV starts at 11am NZ time, that's 7pm Eastern time. Is that the preshow or the actual show? I want to know when I need to get up :lol


That's the pre show


----------



## Erik.




----------



## patpat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167255617666539520


this match is going to be so nonsensically extreme :lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

If they set up proper weight divisions these things would go better.


----------



## RiverFenix

Should AEW have confetti as part of the main event title match celebration? Make it seem like a big deal. Something much more is needed than the basic Ref gives first champ the title and the pose around as the show ends and cameras fade to black. They need to have a ceremony in ring with the belt being put on the winner and in-ring interviews with the winner and loser. Like UFC title fights - if Khan wants to be off camera completely, have Bret Hart be there to put the title around the waist of the new champion as confetti falls from the ceiling and litters the ring and ringside fans.

I love how NJPW produced the Ibushi celebration -


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

^ I have a feeling that AEW will take bunch of stuff from NJPW that fans love a lot. I wouldn't be surprised if we see an equivalent of G1 in a year or so.


----------



## Taroostyles

I dont see any of that or maybe not much cause I firmly believe Punk is coming out to close the show.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Should AEW have confetti as part of the main event title match celebration? Make it seem like a big deal. Something much more is needed than the basic Ref gives first champ the title and the pose around as the show ends and cameras fade to black. They need to have a ceremony in ring with the belt being put on the winner and in-ring interviews with the winner and loser. Like UFC title fights - if Khan wants to be off camera completely, have Bret Hart be there to put the title around the waist of the new champion as confetti falls from the ceiling and litters the ring and ringside fans.
> 
> I love how NJPW produced the Ibushi celebration -


I absolutely think they will do that.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Omega vs PAC not getting any storyline reason for happening other than it's offered as a replacement match? Omega cut a promo on Moxley after hearing he pulled out - selling television in a months time, but not selling the PPV at all. But since then - really nothing. I mean Omega/PAC is on some of the promotional art - but there is no sales pitch outside that as to why that match matters. Why is PAC coming back after he quit? I think it needs some promo work from both - I mean it could be something as simple as Omega claiming he's in the best shape of his life and wants the best competition in the world and PAC offers that. PAC could say he couldn't pass on the opportunity to fight and defeat Omega as another feather in his cap as he continues to travel the world. That alone makes it purely about the competition and wanting the win. Something, anything.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Should AEW have confetti as part of the main event title match celebration? Make it seem like a big deal. Something much more is needed than the basic Ref gives first champ the title and the pose around as the show ends and cameras fade to black. They need to have a ceremony in ring with the belt being put on the winner and in-ring interviews with the winner and loser. Like UFC title fights - if Khan wants to be off camera completely, have Bret Hart be there to put the title around the waist of the new champion as confetti falls from the ceiling and litters the ring and ringside fans.
> 
> I love how NJPW produced the Ibushi celebration -


I have no doubt they'll do things like this - AEW will be a bit like an American version of NJPW mixed in with some fresh stuff and other bits thrown in from great eras and promotions in wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard

Confetti sure since it's the first champ. In-ring post match interviews no. That weigh-in just confirmed that some things that go on in MMA they just need to leave alone.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Weigh in's for MMA often are pretty shit themselves. Especially since they're ceremonial now. It's more for the pose down for the publicity photos and the like. 

I didn't watch the AEW attempt so I don't know how much a trainwreck it was though.


----------



## patpat

that weight in was always garbage, I am happy they don't include this in their official product. like some said not everything is going to work, this is one of them lol


----------



## Erik.

They seem pretty synced in to their fanbase (Taking Marvez off commentary a sign of this) - so I wouldn't be surprised if the outcry regarding the weigh-ins is loud enough, they'll get rid of it.

I don't mind press conferences, but leave them to the big matches. HBK/Austin at WM14 is one of my favourite out of ring segments the WWE have ever done. Obviously helped by the fact it involves Austin.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Press conferences are cool. You don't need to do weigh ins and you shouldn't if you don't have proper weight divisions. But press conferences on their own are cool


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Omega vs PAC not getting any storyline reason for happening other than it's offered as a replacement match? Omega cut a promo on Moxley after hearing he pulled out - selling television in a months time, but not selling the PPV at all. But since then - really nothing. I mean Omega/PAC is on some of the promotional art - but there is no sales pitch outside that as to why that match matters. Why is PAC coming back after he quit? I think it needs some promo work from both - I mean it could be something as simple as Omega claiming he's in the best shape of his life and wants the best competition in the world and PAC offers that. PAC could say he couldn't pass on the opportunity to fight and defeat Omega as another feather in his cap as he continues to travel the world. That alone makes it purely about the competition and wanting the win. Something, anything.


Kenny continued to cut the promo on Mox because he might not have known who his opponent was going to be. He's already there, cut something they could use. They have the TNT special to promote Pac. Plus I'm pretty sure by now if you are going to buy you already know and if they get any stragglers with the because of the TNT special it's going to be so inconsequential that I doubt it will matter. Any and all past wrestling fans have probably heard about AEW by now and if they wanted to come back they probably would have already.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

If Jericho wins The AEW World Championship tomorrow night like many are predicting, how are you going to feel the next day when you read the headline;

'Former WWE Undisputed Champion becomes the Inaugural World Champion for All Elite Wrestling last night at All Out'

I for one will be *PISSED OFF.
*


On a different note, is there going to a separate thread for predictions for All Out and future PPV's or is it all going to be done in threads like this one?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I haven't really enjoyed anything Jericho has done post KO feud. But his fat ass is still a better choice than Page. He is both the most decorated and popular guy they have. Him being the first ever has more weight.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I haven't really enjoyed anything Jericho has done post KO feud. But his fat ass is still a better choice than Page. He is both the most decorated and popular guy they have. Him being the first ever has more weight.


It's not even about Jericho, It's about a well known, former WWE wrestler being the first ever World Champion of a brand new wrestling company. It sends out the wrong kind of message. I am not saying no former WWE star can't ever win the title, but they shouldn't be the first one. If you want to be an alternative, you have put the belt on Page, A non WWE guy.


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't think the guy who beat Austin and Rock on the same night being your world champion is the wrong message. 

Page isn't on any of the promotional posters selling upcoming dates for a reason - nobody knows who he is. 

I put the title on Jericho tomorrow night, and then put the title on Moxley on October 16th in Philly. 

That is the best of both worlds IMO. Use the Jericho brand name to sell the show heading into television and then put the title on the hottest wrestler you have ASAP once you get to television. 

This also sets up Moxley vs Omega as a AEW World Title Match to main event your November PPV


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

ripcitydisciple said:


> It's not even about Jericho, It's about a well known, former WWE wrestler being the first ever World Champion of a brand new wrestling company. It sends out the wrong kind of message. I am not saying no former WWE star can't ever win the title, but they shouldn't be the first one. If you want to be an alternative, you have put the belt on Page, A non WWE guy.


I get where you are coming from but they went this route and out of the two, Jericho is still the right choice. Page isn't ready for this position and to book him as the first ever champion just because him being non-WWE despite of his deficiencies as a performer is the wrong move.


----------



## Taroostyles

If Page does win, I expect a major storyline to go along with it. Maybe an official formation of The Elite with Cody, Kenny, and The Bucks. We still haven't seen them as a stable yet in AEW.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Betting odds for anyone interested: https://www.betonline.ag/sportsbook/futures-and-props/wrestling

Jericho, Cody, The Dark Order, and Lucha Brothers all favorites.


----------



## RiverFenix

Taroostyles said:


> If Page does win, I expect a major storyline to go along with it. Maybe an official formation of The Elite with Cody, Kenny, and The Bucks. We still haven't seen them as a stable yet in AEW.


I think that would be the exact wrong way to go. It's basically "The Corporation" but a step further where they created their own company in order to give themselves the titles. 

I think they need to go in the opposite direction and split up "The Elite" over time. Add friction between the members that will grow over time to where they can feud with each other believably. 

You can't have EVP's also being wrestlers when they're all united and in a faction. If you have them with their EVP titles having competing interests though it's a way to use backstage politics and even new signings as a storyline tool. It would be an equal power struggle backstage as it would be in the ring. If they're all aligned they could and should kayfabe dominate everything - four EVP's calling certain kayfabe shots behind the scenes. I mean they have their EVP titles on the official AEW website bios so it's part of the storyline - what does their EVP role entail for storyline purposes? They have a voice in match making and new hires?


----------



## RiverFenix

AEWMoxley said:


> Betting odds for anyone interested: https://www.betonline.ag/sportsbook/futures-and-props/wrestling
> 
> Jericho, Cody, The Dark Order, and Lucha Brothers all favorites.


I could see Spears winning underhandedly. I think that would make more storyline sense right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Look I get the idea of Jericho not winning the 1st title because he is a WWE star. But where do we draw the line? Can Jericho become champ eventually? What about Mox, another former WWE main eventer?

To me, if Jericho was facing Kenny or Cody, give one of them the belt. But Hangman, unless they got some big trick up their sleeves, I personally just don't see him as World Champion material yet. That to me trumps the fact that Jericho is a former WWE Champion.

Also, I wonder what Jericho and Hangman have planned at All Out. They know they're closing what will be a long show full of a bunch of crazy stuff. How do they format their match to get the possible reaction.


----------



## Chan Hung

ripcitydisciple said:


> If Jericho wins The AEW World Championship tomorrow night like many are predicting, how are you going to feel the next day when you read the headline;
> 
> 'Former WWE Undisputed Champion becomes the Inaugural World Champion for All Elite Wrestling last night at All Out'
> 
> I for one will be *PISSED OFF.
> *
> 
> 
> On a different note, is there going to a separate thread for predictions for All Out and future PPV's or is it all going to be done in threads like this one?


They're going on a national station, Jericho is a far more recognizable name. He needs to win. What's going to matter is who takes about Jericho


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167482112116609025
I spy with my little eye...

Sunny Daze and Michael Nakazawa in this promo spot.

:rockwut:austin3mega:cornettefu


----------



## Shepard

AEWMoxley said:


> Betting odds for anyone interested: https://www.betonline.ag/sportsbook/futures-and-props/wrestling
> 
> Jericho, Cody, The Dark Order, and Lucha Brothers all favorites.


Cody is the only real surprise there imo, I get he's the bigger name than spears but for all the effort they're putting into spears I really expect him to win this one with some involvement from Tully


----------



## RiverFenix

Also the fact that Cody's cornerman is a mystery still means it's going to be somebody impactful to the match. Can't imagine this person ends up being a benefit to Cody come the finish.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Brandi, Allie, Nyla, Britt and Sadie doing the Women of AEW panel at Starrcast right now.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Also the fact that Cody's cornerman is a mystery still means it's going to be somebody impactful to the match. Can't imagine this person ends up being a benefit to Cody come the finish.


Arn Anderson is going to cost Cody the match damn it! 

JR is going to have a heart attack witnessing that screw job take place this Saturday.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167497211426377728
Basically a rehash of his BTE promo - probably cleaned up version where he doesn't cuss or smack himself - for the TNT special tonight.


----------



## Geeee

ripcitydisciple said:


> It's not even about Jericho, It's about a well known, former WWE wrestler being the first ever World Champion of a brand new wrestling company. It sends out the wrong kind of message. I am not saying no former WWE star can't ever win the title, but they shouldn't be the first one. If you want to be an alternative, you have put the belt on Page, A non WWE guy.


Meh. If they were going that way they should've had Omega go over Jericho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Young Bucks are going to look amazing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167534575964315649


----------



## shandcraig

I would like to see the bucks go full heel. Like proper heel that goes with changing everything. The question is who of the executives are going to turn heel and when.It will happen that is for sure


I could see Kenny and bucks turning well Cody stays face so they have him as the spokes person promoter


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TD Stinger said:


> Look I get the idea of Jericho not winning the 1st title because he is a WWE star. But where do we draw the line? Can Jericho become champ eventually? What about Mox, another former WWE main eventer?
> 
> To me, if Jericho was facing Kenny or Cody, give one of them the belt. But Hangman, unless they got some big trick up their sleeves, I personally just don't see him as World Champion material yet. That to me trumps the fact that Jericho is a former WWE Champion.
> 
> Also, I wonder what Jericho and Hangman have planned at All Out. They know they're closing what will be a long show full of a bunch of crazy stuff. How do they format their match to get the possible reaction.


The argument of Jericho not winning the title because he's a WWE guy is kind of stupid, because it's just as much of a bad look if you put the title on Hangman page who is in The Elite, and the company is literally called All ELITE Wrestling. A big reason people were turned away from WWE is because politics got in the way of pushing the right people at the right time, and this would be a case of someone being forced into a position because he's good with the higher ups, and not because his talent warrants the position(not saying Hangman can't get there, but now is not the time).

The match should ultimately make Hangman a bigger star in defeat, but him winning the title would eventually lead to backlash, or worse, apathy for your first world champion.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Young Bucks are going to look amazing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167534575964315649



Why is this stuff only being dropped on the eve of the PPV?


----------



## shandcraig

Chris winning is good. Its going to bring even more heat on him and im sure he has big heelish plans and heel stable in the works.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

shandcraig said:


> Chris winning is good. Its going to bring even more heat on him and im sure he has big heelish plans and heel stable in the works.


Someone on here threw out the idea of Jericho beating Hangman, and Hangman ultimately joining Jericho's stable. Whatever the case may be, I think you need to establish that the Elite has a strong foil, because right now they are overpowered compared to everyone else. 

And the baby face side having a unit but the heel side not having a strong unit doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bosnian21

I used to only want Jericho to win because I felt Page wasn’t ready yet. But I could buy into a Page title reign, especially if he turns heel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> I would like to see the bucks go full heel. Like proper heel that goes with changing everything. The question is who of the executives are going to turn heel and when.It will happen that is for sure
> 
> 
> I could see Kenny and bucks turning well Cody stays face so they have him as the spokes person promoter


All good ideas. But in the future, I want to see heel Cody as the champ.


----------



## shandcraig

Agree i see that happening with cody. I iust think for such a new business it doenst make sense right now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why is this stuff only being dropped on the eve of the PPV?


Guessing they only got the gear recently.

Cutler’s wife makes all their gear - but it takes some time supposedly

Lots of time they only get it at showtime


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Sorry, I still think Jericho is the right call as the first AEW champion. 

I don't doubt that Page has improved this past couple of months and he has a look/presence about him that will eventually make him a proper World champion. However, you run the risk of people rejecting him out the gate to where you can potentially have a Reigns/Rollins problem of pushing someone who isn't ready for the spot yet. Yes, Jericho is a former WWE wrestler but he is also a world-renowned legend in the business too. Sure, some WWE fans will have an issue with Jericho as champion but to the potential casuals AEW is going to have to look for on TNT, they couldn't give a shit.

It's not like Jericho is going to be, nor should be long term champion. I would venture to think a decent four to six-month title reign would be enough for Jericho to establish the title before eventually dropping it to an Omega or Moxley. Either way, you need a recognizable face to kickstart your TV show. That's Jericho, not Page. Again, give Page a year or two to finally "get it" and then we'll talk about World champion material.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

WINNING said:


> Sorry, I still think Jericho is the right call as the first AEW champion.
> 
> I don't doubt that Page has improved this past couple of months and he has a look/presence about him that will eventually make him a proper World champion. However, you run the risk of people rejecting him out the gate to where you can potentially have a Reigns/Rollins problem of pushing someone who isn't ready for the spot yet. Yes, Jericho is a former WWE wrestler but he is also a world-renowned legend in the business too. Sure, some WWE fans will have an issue with Jericho as champion but to the potential casuals AEW is going to have to look for on TNT, they couldn't give a shit.
> 
> It's not like Jericho is going to be, nor should be long term champion. I would venture to think a decent four to six-month title reign would be enough for Jericho to establish the title before eventually dropping it to an Omega or Moxley. Either way, you need a recognizable face to kickstart your TV show. That's Jericho, not Page. Again, give Page a year or two to finally "get it" and then we'll talk about World champion material.


Even you? I knew I was fighting an uphill battle with my stance, but damn, I didn't think I would have been the only one fighting. I guess I concede.

If Jericho does win tomorrow prepare yourself for all the AEWWE marks you hate so much to come over in hordes and gloat. The amount of time that will be spent on rebuttals, not just by you but others as well, it will feel like a full time job.

And whatever they say, they're right.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oh, you’re not alone.

After the last 2 weeks I’ve also started backing Page to win

Couple things:
1. His promo with the stitches
2. His heelish tint in interview with JR
3. His brush-off from the Bucks on BTE
4. There was a tweet with Marty and Hangman, where they basically said ‘still best friends’ - but we know Marty’s other friends are all dead

5. He’s a fucking horse..... they’ve only been saying it for ages. Is he a Horseman with Spears?

Fantasy booking 101 - but it makes sense to me 

Ps> AEWWE marks gonna shit on the outcome no matter what. There can be no winner they’ll be happy with. Put em’ on ignore.... we’re all too old for that shit

Edit: Spears has been brutal on twitter lately.

That is him speaking to Cody’s sister who will be at All Out with her kids


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167550958840078336
And then there’s this  - MJF is on another planet 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167535653724282883


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

ripcitydisciple said:


> Even you? I knew I was fighting an uphill battle with my stance, but damn, I didn't think I would have been the only one fighting. I guess I concede.
> 
> If Jericho does win tomorrow prepare yourself for all the AEWWE marks you hate so much to come over in hordes and gloat. The amount of time that will be spent on rebuttals, not just by you but others as well, it will feel like a full time job.
> 
> And whatever they say, they're right.


Lol no worries, bro. 

Ideally, Jericho wouldn't have been my first AEW champion. I'd have rather it have been Omega or even Moxley if you want to go the former WWE wrestler direction. In terms of Jericho and Page, though, Page can be made as a future star with a defeat against an all-time great in Jericho. It also would establish Page's road to the title to where when he eventually wins the title, it will be a bigger moment a year down the line than now.

And fuck the AEWWE geeks (who are just WWE geeks in sheep clothing). They were going to sabotage and undermine tomorrow's PPV regardless. If Page wins, then the Elite are politicking their guy to the title as their first champion. If Jericho wins, its the ex-WWE legend as their first World champion. There is no winning with them and they are only here to disrupts, not to be actually open minded. Just ignore them.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young Bucks are going to look amazing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167534575964315649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this stuff only being dropped on the eve of the PPV?
Click to expand...

Probably on TNT too


----------



## Bosnian21

ripcitydisciple said:


> Even you? I knew I was fighting an uphill battle with my stance, but damn, I didn't think I would have been the only one fighting. I guess I concede.
> 
> If Jericho does win tomorrow prepare yourself for all the AEWWE marks you hate so much to come over in hordes and gloat. The amount of time that will be spent on rebuttals, not just by you but others as well, it will feel like a full time job.
> 
> And whatever they say, they're right.


Bro you can’t think about it from that perspective. AEWWE trolls are only out to talk shit. 

If Jericho wins: “HAHAHA Old man jericho, former WWE wrestler, wins their World Title. TNA 2.0!!!”

If Page wins: “HANGMAN WHO?!?! Indy T-shirt company with a no-name World Champ. Lollll”

You can’t win with those type of people. Just enjoy the product for yourself and forget about the haters, otherwise they can take away from your enjoyment.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Young Bucks are going to look amazing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167534575964315649


 this looks amazing 



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Someone on here threw out the idea of Jericho beating Hangman, and Hangman ultimately joining Jericho's stable. Whatever the case may be, I think you need to establish that the Elite has a strong foil, because right now they are overpowered compared to everyone else.
> 
> And the baby face side having a unit but the heel side not having a strong unit doesn't make any sense.


this is my fantasy booking, listen to Jericho suddenly hyping hangman saying he is going to make him a star. meanwhile , what ais kenny doing for the kid? nothing, cody took mjf ( hangman's arch enemy) as his protégé and the bucks basically told him to BTFO when he asked them to be there for him. at the end of the match Jericho will certainly tease him about joining his side and you know one of those Jericho promo. and then on the first show Jericho recruit two people as his partners, pac a man that lost against omega and....hangman. just imagine the sheer craziness of the moment when hangman comes out. 
and from there you can build hangman as Jericho's guy. 
Jericho said he saw the potential in hangman, if y2j wants a war against the EVPs and the elite , taking hangman from them is a big hit since he is supposedly the future. and then he also takes away mjf from cody 
the potential of such a storyline alone is making me shake :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167482112116609025
> I spy with my little eye...
> 
> Sunny Daze and Michael Nakazawa in this promo spot.
> 
> :rockwut:austin3mega:cornettefu


I love that they put the unprotected chair shot in the promo video


----------



## RiverFenix

> Impact Wrestling is working on a deal with AEW according to Sports Illustrated, to get Tenille Dashwood as a surprise entrant for the Casino Battle Royale match at AEW All Out.


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-star-as-surprise-entrant-for-aew-all-659035/

My question is why? Either Tenille chose Impact over AEW or AEW didn't want her before - so in both cases why now? And if Impact is open to such a deal, AEW should get Tessa Blanchard. And assuming it's talent appearance for talent appearance - who would Impact want to use as a one-off in return? 

Tenille isn't moving the needle as a surprise to make such a deal IMO. And I wanted her to sign with AEW originally but that ship has sailed for whatever reason now.


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh, you’re not alone.
> 
> After the last 2 weeks I’ve also started backing Page to win
> 
> Couple things:
> 1. His promo with the stitches
> 2. His heelish tint in interview with JR
> 3. His brush-off from the Bucks on BTE
> 4. There was a tweet with Marty and Hangman, where they basically said ‘still best friends’ - but we know Marty’s other friends are all dead
> 
> 5. He’s a fucking horse..... they’ve only been saying it for ages. Is he a Horseman with Spears?
> 
> Fantasy booking 101 - but it makes sense to me
> 
> Ps> AEWWE marks gonna shit on the outcome no matter what. There can be no winner they’ll be happy with. Put em’ on ignore.... we’re all too old for that shit
> 
> Edit: Spears has been brutal on twitter lately.
> 
> That is him speaking to Cody’s sister who will be at All Out with her kids
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167550958840078336
> And then there’s this  - MJF is on another planet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167535653724282883


That MJF video was pure gold. “Why are you interviewing some random fat dude?” “Ask him where he won his fake belt”.


----------



## Chan Hung

I know hardly anyone cares, but I'm curious if we will get a ratings review from tonight's TNT special?


----------



## sim8

Chan Hung said:


> I know hardly anyone cares, but I'm curious if we will get a ratings review from tonight's TNT special?


Im sure we will. Be a great indicator for the weekly show, and the interest in All Out


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

There's some strange stuff going on on reddit right now. EVERY AEW post gets downvoted literally right away, and the top post in the entire subreddit is some troll post about AEW shows smelling bad(clearly done by a troll, but it made the top post)

Either there is some astroturfing going on(which is becoming a lot more common), or the WWE fanboys are really losing their minds.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-star-as-surprise-entrant-for-aew-all-659035/
> 
> My question is why? Either Tenille chose Impact over AEW or AEW didn't want her before - so in both cases why now? And if Impact is open to such a deal, AEW should get Tessa Blanchard. And assuming it's talent appearance for talent appearance - who would Impact want to use as a one-off in return?
> 
> Tenille isn't moving the needle as a surprise to make such a deal IMO. And I wanted her to sign with AEW originally but that ship has sailed for whatever reason now.


Lita would have been cool probably under a legends contract though.


----------



## Mainboy

I'm out tomorrow night for a friends birthday, so will miss this. 

I will love it if CM Punk appeared.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Inbred Goatman said:


> There's some strange stuff going on on reddit right now. EVERY AEW post gets downvoted literally right away, and the top post in the entire subreddit is some troll post about AEW shows smelling bad(clearly done by a troll, but it made the top post)
> 
> Either there is some astroturfing going on(which is becoming a lot more common), or the WWE fanboys are really losing their minds.


I was on another wrestling site with the word 'zone- in it as a clue, it sseems like that place is very pro wwe and anti aew.... Anyhow after tomorrow AEW will have to give people lots to talk about leading up to the TNT show. 
I hope all the Road to TNTs...are an hour long special. One can wish <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## imthegame19

sim8 said:


> Im sure we will. Be a great indicator for the weekly show, and the interest in All Out


I don't see that. The show on Friday at 9 pm. Can't compare that to Wednesday at 7. Plus this show didn't get the promotion AEW tv will. I had to tell friends that it was on tonight. I expect this to be a pretty low rating.


----------



## Chan Hung

imthegame19 said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure we will. Be a great indicator for the weekly show, and the interest in All Out
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that. The show on Friday at 9 pm. Can't compare that to Wednesday at 7. Plus this show didn't get the promotion AEW tv will. I had to tell friends that it was on tonight. I expect this to be a pretty low rating.
Click to expand...

Yeah only hardcore or random channel switchers will see this. Speaking of which , will.this be new material? Lol


----------



## headstar

The Inbred Goatman said:


> There's some strange stuff going on on reddit right now. EVERY AEW post gets downvoted literally right away, and the top post in the entire subreddit is some troll post about AEW shows smelling bad(clearly done by a troll, but it made the top post)
> 
> Either there is some astroturfing going on(which is becoming a lot more common), or the WWE fanboys are really losing their minds.


That's why there's no reason to believe AEW and WWE have the same fan base.

WWE is dog shit boring, so WWE drones need to piss on AEW's parade to entertain themselves.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Which is also why I'm curious why they want to do Saturday PPVs.

They are trying to get the old fanbase that left back. Well, they are watching UFC now, so now you are asking them to choose between UFC and AEW.

WWE fans will drink the kool aid until they drop. Having Sunday PPVs won't hurt AEW as much as going up against a big card of UFC IMO.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Which is also why I'm curious they want to do Saturday PPVs.
> 
> They are trying to get the old fanbase that left back. Well, they are watching UFC now, so now you are asking them to choose between UFC and AEW.
> 
> WWE fans will drink the kool aid until they drop. Having Sunday PPVs won't hurt AEW as much as going up against a big card of UFC IMO.


But are UFC ppvs every Saturday of the month or 1 time a Sat? If that's the case it wont be a biggie they can do a ppv when UFC doesn't have one


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> But are UFC ppvs every Saturday of the month or 1 time a Sat? If that's the case it wont be a biggie they can do a ppv when UFC doesn't have one


UFC has more fights on Saturdays than WWE shows on Sundays. Unless you are talking about big cards.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Just purchased All Out on B/R. Yeah, baby. Now just gotta stock up on beer and snackies.


----------



## imthegame19

TheLooseCanon said:


> Which is also why I'm curious why they want to do Saturday PPVs.
> 
> They are trying to get the old fanbase that left back. Well, they are watching UFC now, so now you are asking them to choose between UFC and AEW.
> 
> WWE fans will drink the kool aid until they drop. Having Sunday PPVs won't hurt AEW as much as going up against a big card of UFC IMO.


NFL is on Sundays. Tony Khan doesn't wanna be doing ppvs or TV with Football is on.


----------



## shandcraig

Sunday wreatling is stupid. Wrestling should be an experince and not have yo worry about life the next day. All sports except wwe and sunday football is on Saturday and they do well
. People wanna go drink enjoy thenselves.

Aew dont benefit what so ever doing sunday. They stand out doing Saturday.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sat way better. Most don't have to get up early the next day for work


----------



## imthegame19

Yeah there been plenty of times I had friends leave my house after a Wrestlemania or Rumble or Summerslam on a Sunday night after 11 all annoyed with them having to work early Monday. So having ppv on a Saturday is way better. I'm glad AEW was different and didn't just do what WWE did. Like TNA did with having ppvs on Sundays.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Its really refreshing to have big shows at Saturday.
As someone who can only watch PPVs live at 3am i wont suffer the consequences of walking/working like a zombie the next day anymore with AEW.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep smart move. Sat PPVs so much better.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Strange, I can't buy All Out on B/R live right now, was there before.


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> Which is also why I'm curious why they want to do Saturday PPVs.
> 
> They are trying to get the old fanbase that left back. Well, they are watching UFC now, so now you are asking them to choose between UFC and AEW.
> 
> WWE fans will drink the kool aid until they drop. Having Sunday PPVs won't hurt AEW as much as going up against a big card of UFC IMO.


I don't know why folk think that, UFC does way worse ratings wise than WWE on TV. The amount of old MNW fans that converted to UFC is really really small.


----------



## Chan Hung

I cant believe the ppv will end around 24 hours from now. Seems like a long ass time from Fyter Fest wow. I hope after this PPV the weeks go fast to Oct 2nd.


----------



## Mox Girl

The show is on Sunday for me cos I live in NZ lol :lol So this Saturday vs Sunday talk makes no sense to me cos WWE's shows are on Mondays here hahah. The only time I ever get to watch wrestling shows on the same day is New Japan cos Japan is only 4 hours behind us haha.

I've lost some of my interest in the show cos of Mox being out, but I know it'll still be a fun show anyway


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Lot of reused stuff from "Road To", but a well put together piece, and the music video at the end is awesome.


----------



## Illogical

Chan Hung said:


> I know hardly anyone cares, but I'm curious if we will get a ratings review from tonight's TNT special?


Yeah, Bryan said that he and Dave would report the numbers but not to look into it unless it's > 2M viewers.


----------



## Tigrotto

My predictions

Jericho will win the belt
Omega def PAC
Bucks def Lucha Bros
Spears def Cody
Dark Order def Best Friends
SCU def Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus/Stunt
Allin def Janela and Havoc


----------



## PavelGaborik

Can't believe tonight is the night


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I'm ready.


----------



## taker1986

I'm getting WM vibes from this PPV. I can't wait.

Predictions. 

Jerricho wins AEW title

Omega def Pac
Luch bros def Bucks
Spears def Cody
Allin wins triple threat
Shida wins
Dark order wins
No idea about casino battle Royal. I think we'll get some big name surprises.


----------



## ElTerrible

What if the Dean Ambrose elbow injury is fake? Everybody says it is legit, but why? 

Pac lays down for Kenny Omega (fingerpoke of doom style). Fits with his no showing the other event. 

At the end of the PPV Ambrose comes out and helps Jericho win the world title. 

Then Moxley says it was all part of HIS masterplan. 

Chris you deserve this world title for making me, Moxley, the highest paid wrestler in the world. The way you worked Tony Khan to sign me to this deal. You vouched for me with Cody, Kenny and the LIST goes on and on. 

We got my man PAC a nice pay cheque, too. He doesn´t even have to work for it. Come out here PAC. Join our little party. 

You know I have been like you Hangman and you Kenny. I was working my ass off, but the others got the fat paycheques. They got the spotlight, while I was busting my ass to make it happen. 

Guess what Chicago? I´m your BROCK LESNAR, and you will deal bitches. 

The heat would be nuclear.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

ElTerrible said:


> What if the Dean Ambrose elbow injury is fake? Everybody says it is legit, but why?
> 
> Pac lays down for Kenny Omega (fingerpoke of doom style). Fits with his no showing the other event.
> 
> At the end of the PPV Ambrose comes out and helps Jericho win the world title.
> 
> Then Moxley says it was all part of HIS masterplan.
> 
> Chris you deserve this world title for making me, Moxley, the highest paid wrestler in the world. The way you worked Tony Khan to sign me to this deal. You vouched for me with Cody, Kenny and the LIST goes on and on.
> 
> We got my man PAC a nice pay cheque, too. He doesn´t even have to work for it. Come out here PAC. Join our little party.
> 
> You know I have been like you Hangman and you Kenny. I was working my ass off, but the others got the fat paycheques. They got the spotlight, while I was busting my ass to make it happen.
> 
> Guess what Chicago? I´m your BROCK LESNAR, and you will deal bitches.
> 
> The heat would be nuclear.


you want PAC to lose with fingerpoke of doom?


----------



## NXT Only

ElTerrible said:


> What if the Dean Ambrose elbow injury is fake? Everybody says it is legit, but why?
> 
> Pac lays down for Kenny Omega (fingerpoke of doom style). Fits with his no showing the other event.
> 
> At the end of the PPV Ambrose comes out and helps Jericho win the world title.
> 
> Then Moxley says it was all part of HIS masterplan.
> 
> Chris you deserve this world title for making me, Moxley, the highest paid wrestler in the world. The way you worked Tony Khan to sign me to this deal. You vouched for me with Cody, Kenny and the LIST goes on and on.
> 
> We got my man PAC a nice pay cheque, too. He doesn´t even have to work for it. Come out here PAC. Join our little party.
> 
> You know I have been like you Hangman and you Kenny. I was working my ass off, but the others got the fat paycheques. They got the spotlight, while I was busting my ass to make it happen.
> 
> Guess what Chicago? I´m your BROCK LESNAR, and you will deal bitches.
> 
> The heat would be nuclear.


Did you just say finger poke of doom?


----------



## ElTerrible

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> you want PAC to lose with fingerpoke of doom?


Yes. Cause it fits the storyline. Well of course I don´t mean a literal sense, but just PAC falling down after an early match-chop or pinning himself during an early roll-up attempt.

What does the AEW/BTE fanbase hate more than anything? WWE style wrestling and guys that just come for a paycheque. 

You want a heel faction in AEW, what´s better than a bunch of WWE guys claiming to have played Khan and BTE to get big contracts from them for little work? 

BTE wanted to CHANGE wrestling and now they have been deceited by three former WWE guys. Their world champion is a lazy has been looking for his final paycheque.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction time:

1. Private Party vs. Angelico & Jack Evans: PP have a lot more going for them right now between Fyter Fest and the House of Glory match against the Bucks. So in a fun math, this should be a good win for them. Angelico & Evans will have their time, but for now there's not much behind them.

*Winners: Private Party*

2. Casino Battle Royal: So who knows what other surprises they have up their sleeves for this. But regardless of that, I'm picking Britt Baker to win. She's really the woman they've invested the most in, so she's an easy pick. The only other person I could see winning is Nyla Rose to be the big heel in the title match on Oct. 2.

*Winner: Britt Baker*

3. SCU vs. A Boy and his Dinosaur and their Pet: Screw you, that's what I'm calling them. I'm not a big fan of Stunt and I'm not a big fan of him joining Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy. But, it is what it is. SCU are going to be kind of like gate keepers in the tag division. Guys who work with everyone and in a variety of different roles. Pretty much everyone is picking SCU, but I'm going with the other guys. I think they could use the win right now a bit more.

*Winners: A Boy and his Dinosaur and their Pet*

4. Hikaru Shida vs. Riho: It is kind of weird that these 2 get a 1 on 1 match and everyon else has to wrestle in a Battle Royal to earn their spot. Now, Riho is 2-1 and Hikaru is 1-0, so I guess you can say it works from a win/loss perspective, thought still a stretch with Hikaru, lol.

Putting that aside though, this should be a fun one. Riho is someone who I never knew before AEW. She's super quick, she's fluid, she reminds me a lot of Kairi Sane. And Hikaru, who I knew of but didn't see much of before AEW, is impressive all around. In terms of of who wins, either one could take it really. Riho has been involved in all 3 AEW shows so far. And they seem to like Hikaru a lot too. In the end I'll go with Hikaru Shida.

*Winner: Hikaru Shida*

5. The Dark Order vs. The Best Friends: This is the one match on the show I can't say I'm super hyped for. All the guys are talented. But so far the Dark Order gimmick hasn't really gotten over. And with the Best Friends, I can't really invest in Chuck Taylor because his natural demeanor is that he doesn't give a shit about anything, and Trent's kind of similar. And this whole time they've been completely no selling the threat of the Dark Order. So I think this match is very important for both teams, but especially The Dark Order to have a breakout performance. In terms of who wins, it's for a 1st round bye in the tag tournament, and that always works better for heels. So the outcome shouldn't be in doubt.

*Winners: The Dark Order*

6. Cracker Barrel Clash: Darby Allin vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Joey Janela: If this match does not include a spot where Jimmy puts Joey in the barrel and rolls him down the stage, I'm turning the show off there.

This is an interesting match because all 3 guys so far in AEW are winless. And it has a nice story from FFTF where all 3 guys imploded due to conflicting interests in their tag match, which cost them a victory. Give them all a reason to fight and let them do crazy shit and this will be a fun one. In terms of a winner, literally any of these guys could win. This probably the most unpredictable match of the show. Gut feeling, I'll pick Janela to win.

*Winner: Joey Janela*

7. Cody Rhodes vs. Shawn Spears: Regardless of who accompanies Cody to ringside, whether it be Brandi, MJF, DDP, Arn Anderson, etc., Spears needs to win this. They've done a good job of making him look like a big deal in a short time. But how much does that mean if he can't win? So no matter what happens in this match from the interference to the smoke and mirrors, Spears needs to find a way to pick up the win.

*Winner: Shawn Spears*

8. PAC vs. Kenny Omega: Obviously I'm super disappointed that Mox had to pull out, but PAC is as good of a Plan B as you can get. When it was Mox vs. Omega, I was convinced Mox was winning. With PAC, I don't know what his deal with AEW is, so as much as I think Omega should lose given this "Road to Redemption" he's supposed to be on, I can't see him losing here. Looking forward to a crazy match though.

*Winner: Kenny Omega*

9. The Young Bucks vs. The Lucha Brothers: Honestly between AEW and AAA I'm pretty over these 2 teams facing each other. And story wise this match doesn't have much going for it. But it's the Bucks and the Lucha Brothers in a ladder match. What else needs to be said? There is going to be a lot of crazy, stupid shit done in this match. It will be a glorious car wreck. Going with the Lucha Brothers to win.

*Winners: Lucha Brothers*

10. Adam "Hangman" Page vs. Chris Jericho: I get all the arguments that Jericho shouldn't win the title because he's on the older side and he's more known for being a WWE guy than anything else. And Hangman in comparison was built from the ground up by the Elite. But, I just don't look at Hangman as World Champion material yet. So Jericho just feels like the best candidate here. I'm just worried how this match does after a long night and a bunch of other crazy matches before it.

*Winner: Chris Jericho*

And yes, CM Punk will return to wrestling on this show. That is my final prediction.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The..... finger..... poke......of........ dOoM!

Predictions

Private Party def JackElico
Womans Royale: Britt Baker

Opener:
Allin def Havok, Janela. Havok turns afterwards
Shida def Riho
Dark Order def Best Friends
Jungle Boys def SCU, but Kazarian eats Stunt 
Lucha Bros def Bucks
....... Pac def Omega?
Spears def Cody via dirty stuff happening
Hangman def Jericho.... yeah, I said it

Surprises /other / left field
CM Punk makes an appearance of some sort. Most likely opposite MJF
Swagger or Sandow or Morrison (or all) in some capacity - likely with Spears (inner circle)
Arn Anderson as Cody’s 2nd
Taya competes in Royale as well as other TNA women


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

ElTerrible said:


> Yes. Cause it fits the storyline. Well of course I don´t mean a literal sense, but just PAC falling down after an early match-chop or pinning himself during an early roll-up attempt.
> 
> What does the AEW/BTE fanbase hate more than anything? WWE style wrestling and guys that just come for a paycheque.
> 
> You want a heel faction in AEW, what´s better than a bunch of WWE guys claiming to have played Khan and BTE to get big contracts from them for little work?
> 
> BTE wanted to CHANGE wrestling and now they have been deceited by three former WWE guys. Their world champion is a lazy has been looking for his final paycheque.


I am not going to say anything about your scenario as a whole but you don't and shouldn't pull fingerpoke style finish in your PPV, especially in a higher up match like this. You can do similar stuff on the weekly show but not PPV.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I wana see LuFisto! Amber Nova would be good also.


----------



## PresidentGasman

not gonna watch as i dont have the money to order the PPV and their wrestling is too quality for me to justify illegally streaming it but nevertheless gonna give my predictions for the night and follow the thread

Jericho first AEW Champ

Omega over PAC

Spears over Cody

Lucha Bros over Bucks

Best Friends over Dark Order

Allin over Janela and Havoc

Hikaru Shida over Riho

Team Luchasarus over SCU

Angelico and Jack Evans over Private Party

Brandi Rhodes wins the Casino Battle Royale


----------



## Chan Hung

Tonight for CM Punk it's now or never. If not, then after tonight, I wont talk about him ever again. Not wasting time on him unless he shows up today. Time to move on.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Chan Hung said:


> Tonight for CM Punk it's now or never. If not, then after tonight, I wont talk about him ever again. Not wasting time on him unless he shows up today. Time to move on.


I doubt its gonna happen but if it does its tonight, if not (which is more likely) we can safely say he will never wrestle again.


----------



## NeyNey

19,99$ = 18,94 €... I really thinkin about just doing it. Not as much as I thought. :mark: 
Anyone know if you can rewatch it on fite.tv in good quality the next day?
(Probally written down somewhere on the page but too lazy to look...)

Someone saying Moxley's injury being a work.................... :sodone That would be fantastic. 
(99% not - but still :sodone )

CM Punk would be :sodone :sodone :sodone I fucking missed him. Man...
Okay I think I'm not thinking about getting this PPV anymore... I'm def getting it.

3:26PM:



















:mark: :mark: :mark:

Oh and I'm also fucking glad it's from saturday to sunday. :banderas


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NeyNey said:


> 19,99$ = 18,94 €... I really thinkin about just doing it. Not as much as I thought. :mark:
> Anyone know if you can rewatch it on fite.tv in good quality the next day?
> (Probally written down somewhere on the page but to lazy to look...)
> 
> Someone saying Moxley's injury being a work.................... :sodone That would be fantastic.
> (99% not - but still :sodone )
> 
> CM Punk would be :sodone :sodone :sodone I fucking missed him. Man...
> Okay I think I'm not thinking about getting this PPV anymore... I'm def getting it.
> 
> 3:26PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Oh and I'm also fucking glad it's from saturday to sunday. :banderas


Yeah, when buying on fite you can replay any time for about a year I think



PresidentGasman said:


> not gonna watch as i dont have the money to order the PPV and their wrestling is too quality for me to justify illegally streaming it but nevertheless gonna give my predictions for the night and follow the thread
> 
> Jericho first AEW Champ
> 
> Omega over PAC
> 
> Spears over Cody
> 
> Lucha Bros over Bucks
> 
> Best Friends over Dark Order
> 
> Allin over Janela and Havoc
> 
> Hikaru Shida over Riho
> 
> Team Luchasarus over SCU
> 
> Angelico and Jack Evans over Private Party
> 
> Brandi Rhodes wins the Casino Battle Royale


Good in you for not pirating mate - much respect.

Where are you based?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> 19,99$ = 18,94 €... I really thinkin about just doing it. Not as much as I thought. :mark:
> Anyone know if you can rewatch it on fite.tv in good quality the next day?
> (Probally written down somewhere on the page but too lazy to look...)
> 
> Someone saying Moxley's injury being a work.................... :sodone That would be fantastic.
> (99% not - but still :sodone )
> 
> CM Punk would be :sodone :sodone :sodone I fucking missed him. Man...
> Okay I think I'm not thinking about getting this PPV anymore... I'm def getting it.
> 
> 3:26PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Oh and I'm also fucking glad it's from saturday to sunday. :banderas


18,94€? It was 18,99€ for me few hours ago. :armfold


----------



## PresidentGasman

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Good in you for not pirating mate - much respect.
> 
> Where are you based?


US, live in Massachusetts.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 18,94€? It was 18,99€ for me few hours ago. :armfold


:homer3


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Does anybody know if there is ways to get Starcast in Canada any cheaper?

It's just so hard to justify as I'm watching on my own to pay 39.99 USD. It would be different if I had 3 or 4 people to split with.


My god it's 54.99 CDN jesus


----------



## Chan Hung

Alrighty I was on the fence about buying this. With no Moxley that seriously had me re think this. But they did come thru with a hell of a ppv at DON so, I went and bought the ppv just now. I'm sure they wont let us down.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Jericho* - Wins clean. Catches Buckshot Lariat attempt with a Codebreaker, kick out, locks in Liontamer for the tap. 
*Omega* - Give reason for PAC to come back again in the future. 
*Penta/Fenix *- I have a feeling here we could see the former LAX interfere here. 
*Spears* - Spears will win underhandedly with Tully's help as Cody's mystery corner person backfires.
*Shida* - Since she's full time. Riho needs to get wins herself though, I think Omega working DDT is part "payment" for eating early losses. 
*Dark Order* - Then don't wrestle until Vs Bucks in Semi's. Probably beat Bucks there. Reason for bye needs to have "rest" benefit. 
*Allin* - Darby will be slotted above these other two come tv. Janela's losing streak will be a thing, and Havoc is a non-entity right now.
*SCU* - Stunt will eat the pin. Boy and Dino will get their revenge in Tag Tournament. 

*Private Party* - Just a showcase before their match on television vs the Bucks. Angelico/Evans deserve much better. 
*Ivelisse *- Why not. I could dig Ivie vs Shida match for the title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PresidentGasman said:


> US, live in Massachusetts.


Ahh, was hoping I could send you some Fite credits or something

But can’t help you in the US 



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Does anybody know if there is ways to get Starcast in Canada any cheaper?
> 
> It's just so hard to justify as I'm watching on my own to pay 39.99 USD. It would be different if I had 3 or 4 people to split with.
> 
> 
> My god it's 54.99 CDN jesus


Only way is to VPN Fite - to still watch it legal, but cheaper


----------



## JamesCurtis24

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Only way is to VPN Fite - to still watch it legal, but cheaper


Oh? VPN to where? 

I do have Express VPN.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Oh? VPN to where?
> 
> I do have Express VPN.


UK, Germany, Spain

Any EU country should be A-ok for speed and price

Just test it first with Fite’s free shows - not sure if they block VPNs - but last I heard they haven’t


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

how do i order this? I want to check out what AEW is about and feel like drinking a 12 pack and watching it tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> how do i order this? I want to check out what AEW is about and feel like drinking a 12 pack and watching it tonight.


US, Canada - BR Live
UK - ITV box office
Everywhere else - Fite.tv


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

LifeInCattleClass said:


> US, Canada - BR Live
> UK - ITV box office
> Everywhere else - Fite.tv


what the hell is BR live lol can I get that on spectrum or apply tv?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Wow. We're here. Finally. There seems to be a special aura in the air tonight for this event in particular. This needs to be AEW's best event to date and, yes, this needs to eclipse All In from last year. All Out will be the indicator of where AEW and the wrestling business will head going into the next decade. 

You're the big leagues now, AEW. Time to act like it (as you have in many ways since January).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> what the hell is BR live lol can I get that on spectrum or apply tv?


Sorry mate, that is about the extent of my knowledge regarding US, Canada - I’m watching on Fite.tv from Germany

Maybe some other US peeps can help here?

PS> I think BR live is TNT’s streaming service?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

LifeInCattleClass said:


> UK, Germany, Spain
> 
> Any EU country should be A-ok for speed and price
> 
> Just test it first with Fite’s free shows - not sure if they block VPNs - but last I heard they haven’t


Ahhhhhh I see it appears to be for just all out was hoping to see starcast as well


----------



## Erik.

Find myself excited to see what the stage set up is going to be like. :mark:


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sorry mate, that is about the extent of my knowledge regarding US, Canada - I’m watching on Fite.tv from Germany
> 
> Maybe some other US peeps can help here?
> 
> PS> I think BR live is TNT’s streaming service?


i found out. BR live is Bleacher Report Live. thanks brother!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Orange Cassidy answering the HARD questions with even HARDER answers! Tears the journalists a new one!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167626472741322753


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> Yes. Cause it fits the storyline. Well of course I don´t mean a literal sense, but just PAC falling down after an early match-chop or pinning himself during an early roll-up attempt.
> 
> What does the AEW/BTE fanbase hate more than anything? WWE style wrestling and guys that just come for a paycheque.
> 
> You want a heel faction in AEW, what´s better than a bunch of WWE guys claiming to have played Khan and BTE to get big contracts from them for little work?
> 
> BTE wanted to CHANGE wrestling and now they have been deceited by three former WWE guys. Their world champion is a lazy has been looking for his final paycheque.


Now this is certainly a great idea for a heel faction for AEW. But how you got to it I wasn't feeling. But that's certainly not a bad idea for a stable if they do one.


----------



## patpat

Cassidy's character is so fucking awesome 
"i have no feeling" :lol
sorry but the dude is absolutely amazing :lol "I don't know"


----------



## RapShepard

Predictions

1. Private Party vs *Evans and Angelico*

2. Casino Battle Royale - Brandi

3. *SCU* vs A Boy and His Dinosaur 

4. Shida vs Riho idk

5. Best Friends vs *Dark Order*

6. Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc vs * Joey Janela*

7. Cody vs Shawn Spears- No Contest or Cody win

8. Omega vs *Pac*

9. *Young Bucks* vs Lucha Bros

10. Chris Jericho vs * Hangman Page * don't believe this but fuck it im hoping


----------



## Jedah

Man, I've been so out of the loop I forgot this was even on today. There's definitely something to be said about WWE being so bad that you're turned off of wrestling in general, because tonight's tennis match between Coco Gauff and Naomi Osaka at the US Open is a bigger draw to me right now than anything on this card, and I usually don't even pay attention to women's tennis.

Plus I wasn't impressed with AEW's last event. They really need a home run tonight. Badly. That means they need to make the right decisions. They need to set up the TV show tonight. That means _no stupid BTE humor tonight. None._

Jericho needs to beat Page. This is the first real, major litmus test for AEW. Page is not over or that interesting. It's abundantly clear he's not ready to be champion, especially when you're about to launch your TV show. Jericho has to win. End of discussion. Page should enter a feud with MJF, hopefully for a midcard title.

The Brandi push needs to be nipped in the bud. Now. Pushing her to the first women's title match, even worse letting her win, would be a horrific mistake.

Omega needs to win tonight. Tough break with Mox getting pulled but it can be a blessing in disguise because it creates more anticipation for them to come to blows on TV. I always thought it was a bit early to do that match and they should keep it until after they go on TNT. With PAC's status uncertain, they need to make Omega look good as one of their top guys when the show launches.

Darby Allin should win. He's getting over quickly. Capitalize on it.

They also really need to avoid embarrassing production errors and improve the wrestler's entrance themes. That's been one of the biggest negatives of AEW so far. They did it admirably at DON but the other two events just had a whole string of them. Better up their game tonight. This is extremely important.

I'm just not as excited about this as I was a few months ago. WWE's badness and AEW's stumbles have sapped my enthusiasm. That's bad news for them if what's happening to me is applicable more broadly. Let's hope they do well tonight.


----------



## Erik.

Damn, just seen the Nyla Rose promo from Starrcast where she just destroys all of her opponents - very decent stuff. 

Hopefully this is how they present her instead of having her be some sort of silent monster.


----------



## Taroostyles

My predictions 

Page over Jericho 
Kenny over Pac 
Lucha Bros over Bucks 
Spears over Cody 
Shira over Riho 
Dark Order over Best Friends 
SCU over Boy and His Dinosaur 
Darby over Janela/Havoc 

I recently changed my mind on the title match, Jericho probably should win but if they really believe in Page as a huge guy than him being the 1st champ ushering in a new era kind of makes sense. It could go either way.


----------



## Jedah

Page winning would be the absolute biggest mistake they can possibly make right now, so let's hope they avoid it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> how do i order this? I want to check out what AEW is about and feel like drinking a 12 pack and watching it tonight.


If u like action this is it bud. I ordered their last ppv and it was worth it


----------



## bmack086

Actually pretty pumped for the show. I don’t fall the “Being The Elite,” show, but just watching the prior ppvs/streams and watching the preview show on TNT last night, got me a lot more invested. 

It just shows what good storytelling and build can do. I had 0 interest in the Cody/Spears match even just a few weeks ago, but with their nearly excessive promotion of it - which don’t get me wrong, has been done well - I am now looking forward to this. 

I don’t like Page and though I’ve always been a Jerichohic, he’s clearly years past his physical prime, but I’m still very intrigued by this match. 

Love the Lucha Bros. and you just know they’re going to tear it up with the Bucks, but the Luchas really need to win this one. 

And then what will probably turn into a blessing in disguise for AEW, the Omega match. Being able to save Moxley/Omega for a later date where they can build it in TV, will prove to be huge for them. And you know that Kenny & Pac will put on a great match. It’ll be interesting to see where they go with the Kenny arc now, as it seemed like he was building towards a redemption storyline.


----------



## RapShepard

Jedah said:


> Page winning would be the absolute biggest mistake they can possibly make right now, so let's hope they avoid it.


I think Page vs Jericho being for the title is a mistake regardless of who wins. Page isn't ready and I don't think old Jericho is the champion you want to display to fans who may have been out of wrestling for a while or just new fans in general. At least with Page you can sell him as a young stud you need to know.


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


> Damn, just seen the Nyla Rose promo from Starrcast where she just destroys all of her opponents - very decent stuff.
> 
> Hopefully this is how they present her instead of having her be some sort of silent monster.


right? she cut a pretty good promo on everyone 

-------------------------------

also yes we got it everyone wants Y2J to win guys but let's get into it with an open mind, I think Jericho will win and page will join him in a shocking heel turn.
but let's stop spamming the "OMG hangman shouldn't win"


----------



## JamesCurtis24

If anybody has stream links for Starcast III starting in a few minutes PM me. To clarify, not looking for an All Out stream, just Starcast III i.e Foley/Punk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eh, I think Hangman SHOULD win


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I just can't buy Page as the first ever champion of a company that has guys like Y2J, Mox, Omega and Cody. He is decent but he is not the best worker. He is not the best character. He is not the best promo. He is not the most over and the biggest drawing card either. He should be the guy for the secondary title when they introduce that.


----------



## Aedubya

Scarlett Bordeaux is #21


----------



## Rookie of the Year

This is extremely exciting. In some ways, it feels like the promotion for this hasn't been as heavy as the Double Or Nothing hype was, but AEW had 5 months to build that show. I still think the build has been great considering they've only been able to really promote this big PPV through social media and YouTube videos. And heavy hype or not, this is a crucial step for AEW. After ALL OUT, the next stop is their TV debut, so they need to hit a home run here.

I actually like that they haven't been perfect so far. It allows expectations to be more realistic- there's a subsection of fans that were/are so hyped for AEW that they expected (or hoped) WWE would be on life support with the Elite boys delivering Wrestlemania level shows every month. Having little kinks that they've had to work out shows that they are adaptable and willing to take criticism on board. So glad Alex Marvez has been demoted to backstage interviewer while they've signed Goldenboy and Schiavone. JR could barely hide his disdain for how shit Marvez was on commentary with him.

Really hope Jericho wins. Warming up to Hangman a little bit, but he still feels like a dude that should be working in the AEW midcard for like a year before maybe getting his hands on the big belt. He really hasn't impressed me a whole lot so far.

PAC vs. Omega should be brilliant. It's a shame that their match isn't for the AEW Championship really, either of them would be a great first champion.

Cody vs. Spears is going to be an old school grudge match. Feel like we're going to get blood, run ins and all kinds of shenanigans.

And with this whole Starrcast thing and the teaser video of him fucking around in the ring... I'm expecting CM Punk. If not now, I think that's the clearest sign he's not coming back. It's the perfect time and place. Like 95% sure we see him in the ring in a few hours.

Better get some sleep before the show. Gonna be madness!


----------



## What A Maneuver

When does the Punk interview start? (I'm east coast btw) I'm not buying it, but I wanna check twitter for people live tweeting it.


----------



## Erik.

Page will always have his doubters - I imagine he'll need a heel turn before some people start to believe more in him and perhaps like him. I can see how it can be hard getting behind a face you've never really seen before. 

I personally don't mind him - he's improved tremendously over the last year. He's a solid worker, charismatic, improved tenfold on the microphone and still young. I don't think he'll win tonight though and he'll start a slow character change to someone being a bit more edgy and dark in the process.


----------



## Aedubya

Winners & order of show/ predictions:

Private Party
Britt or Bea (both will be last 2 - either way , more fued fueled between them)

JungleLuchaStunt
The Dark Order
Allin
**Women title Reveal**
Riho
Spears
Lucha Bros
PAC (with a head chairshot or some other 'Bastard' cheating way)
Jericho

Predict:
Punk will NOT appear
Scarlett Bordeaux is #21
LAX to appear at the end and destroy Bucks/Bros
Penelope Ford to side with Brandi/Kong
Finally, a far better TV production - for the battle royale certainly (need to see names and closeups intros of all participants)


----------



## Jedah

RapShepard said:


> I think Page vs Jericho being for the title is a mistake regardless of who wins. Page isn't ready and I don't think old Jericho is the champion you want to display to fans who may have been out of wrestling for a while or just new fans in general. At least with Page you can sell him as a young stud you need to know.


Yeah, I think PAC pulling out of DON was what caused this. PAC vs. Omega, which ironically happens tonight anyway, might have been their original plan for the title match. Although I heard Page was supposed to win that which is what caused the controversy, so I'm not sure.

That's just the rub. Page isn't ready. That would be bad enough normally but when you're about to launch your show on a major network, it's completely unacceptable. Jericho brings his problems but everyone knows him and might get some lapsed fans to tune in. Plus he's doing good character work to make up for his physical decline. He can still go if he plays smartly and has a good opponent. He's not yet like Undertaker at this point.

Plus I don't think people are going to be appearing and wrestling every week in AEW, so it's less of a problem here than it would be in WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167646408863813634
Looks like the double tunnel set up for tonight.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167646408863813634
> Looks like the double tunnel set up for tonight.


Good, they should make it their thing.

Huge nostalgic vibes with the diamond plate though :mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I don't know if this has been posted. I am not going to read this whole thread so I apologize if this has been posted already



Spoiler: Possible Spoiler For All Out Casino Battle Royal



– A possible spoiler has come online for the Casino Battle Royal at AEW All Out. According to Sports Illustrated, Impact Wrestling is working on a deal with AEW in order to get Tenille Dashwood to appear as a surprise entrant in the match, which will air during The Buy In pre-show.

Dashwood signed with Impact in July. If the deal is completed, Dashwood would join the previously-announced Awesome Kong, Brandi Rhodes, Allie, Yuka Sakazaki, Britt Baker, Nyla Rose, Jazz, Ivelisse, Teal Piper, Big Swole, and Sadie Gibbs in the match with nine more names to be revealed. The winner of the match becomes the first competitor in the match for the inaugural AEW Women’s Championship.
Source:https://411mania.com/wrestling/possible-spoiler-for-all-out-casino-battle-royal/


----------



## TD Stinger

I do wonder if the double tunnel set up will be a regular thing for them on TV.


----------



## PresidentGasman

just had a strange thought about Punk,Jericho winning the title in the main event is common sense at this point but they will want to send the fans home happy, Punk coming out and attacking him sets up the first major feud for the title as well as having a face stand tall at the end of it. dont think its gonna happen but you never know.


----------



## Beatles123

Set pics yet?


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

TD Stinger said:


> I do wonder if the double tunnel set up will be a regular thing for them on TV.


I hope we don't go the WWE route where they have the same set 95% of the time. 

New stages for different events makes things feel fresh and important.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

PresidentGasman said:


> just had a strange thought about Punk,Jericho winning the title in the main event is common sense at this point but they will want to send the fans home happy, Punk coming out and attacking him sets up the first major feud for the title as well as having a face stand tall at the end of it. dont think its gonna happen but you never know.


it would be the correct world title feud to go into October. Plus we got the whole “best in the world” catchphrase. Natural beef. But at the same time, Jericho is fat and is winded after 2 minutes; and punk hasn’t stepped in the ring for a minute.


----------



## Erik.

It's a shame Schiavone won't be on commentary because if Punk was to show up at the main event, the best way to end the show would have been Punk/Jericho brawl whilst Schiavone shouts "We are out of time!"

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF said:


> It's a shame Schiavone won't be on commentary because if Punk was to show up at the main event, the best way to end the show would have been Punk/Jericho brawl whilst Schiavone shouts "We are out of time!"
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


That plus I want to hear.."This is the biggest night our sport has ever seen!!!"


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Orange Cassidy answering the HARD questions with even HARDER answers! Tears the journalists a new one!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167626472741322753







Dude's gonna get himself banned from doing interviews for giving away too many business secrets.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MJF getting Marko that super babyface heat 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167821424624635905


----------



## shandcraig

I hate Cassidy's name but his stupid gimmick is good. Draws you in cus hes such a mystery lol.


----------



## Prosper

I really hope CM Punk appears tonight. I'm predicting that he DOESN'T, but I really hope it happens.

I hope we get Scarlett Bordeaux too. And please give Ivalisse and MJF a great showing.


----------



## NascarStan

I don't care what anyone says Orange Cassidy is entertaining as hell and is a actual character other than smiling babyface geek who is happy to be there


----------



## AEWMoxley

MJF is the best thing about All Out, and he doesn't even have a match on the card.


----------



## shandcraig

Hes def entertaining compared to many. Just hate the name lol


----------



## 260825

*After the CM Punk sage leading up to tonight, I'd be surprised if he doesn't show.

The stars have aligned, & the feeling around whether he'll show is really well balanced, exactly how you'd want it to build.

It really is too perfect not to show.*


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

If CM Punk shows up look the fuck out!

TNT's opening show will be crazy good numbers wise.


----------



## AEWMoxley

More MJF greatness. Someone needed to step up after they lost their biggest match, and MJF has delivered this week in the final push to All Out.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

MJF is the future of AEW not Rhodes, The Young Bucks or Omega.. 

The guy is pure gold!


----------



## Chan Hung

Wrastlemondu said:


> *After the CM Punk sage leading up to tonight, I'd be surprised if he doesn't show.
> 
> The stars have aligned, & the feeling around whether he'll show is really well balanced, exactly how you'd want it to build.
> 
> It really is too perfect not to show.*


Maybe hes at starcast to swerve people thinking he wont be at ALL out


----------



## shandcraig

Wouldnt it make people think je is going?considering its connected to aew in a way


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Predictions

Britt Baker
Dashwood is #21
Scarlett, Hendrixs, Katerina and Victoria also debut. Kylie Rae returns.
Private Party
Evans and Angelico turn heel
SCU
Shida
Allin
Janella attacks Allin after the match
Dark Order
LAX debut destroy Best Friends after the match.
Spears
In Cody's corner is Brandi
Gail Kim presents the Women's World Championship. Baker and Shida come out to hype their match.
Lucha Bros
Pac
Hangman Page

CM Punk and AJ Lee will debut probably during an MJF promo in the ring.


----------



## PresidentGasman

ripcitydisciple said:


> Predictions
> 
> Britt Baker
> Dashwood is #21
> Scarlett, Hendrixs, Katerina and Victoria also debut.
> Private Party
> SCU
> Shida
> Allin
> Dark Order
> LAX destroy Best Friends after the match.
> Spears
> In Cody's corner is Brandi
> Gail Kim presents the Women's World Championship. Baker and Shida come out to hype their match.
> Lucha Bros
> Pac
> Hangman Page
> 
> CM Punk and AJ Lee will debut probably during an MJF promo in the ring.


thats a hard disagree on the World Title match, Page is a good talent and will eventually be main-event level but he still has long to go before they can comfortably put the belt on him, he will have a good showing but I think Jericho will ultimately win.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Punk at Starcast says he will be with his wife tonight and not at All Out. Incase anyone cared lmao


----------



## IronMan8

5 hours until All Out! 

8-9 hours until CM Punk’s return!


----------



## Bosnian21

My predictions:

Battle Royal: Cris Cyborg (either gonna be a great or horrible prediction lmao)
Private Party
Hikaru Shida
Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy/Stunt
Dark Order
Darby Allin
Shawn Spears
Lucha Bros
Kenny Omega
Hangman Page

Cm Punk surprise? No.


----------



## EMGESP

Wrastlemondu said:


> *After the CM Punk sage leading up to tonight, I'd be surprised if he doesn't show.
> 
> The stars have aligned, & the feeling around whether he'll show is really well balanced, exactly how you'd want it to build.
> 
> It really is too perfect not to show.*


What does sage mean?


----------



## Erik.

Already said that Punk is at Starrcast as some sort of compensation for those expecting him to be at All Out.

He won't be there tonight.


----------



## EMGESP

Chan Hung said:


> So Punk at Starcast says he will be with his wife tonight and not at All Out. Incase anyone cared lmao


Yep, I think that is what people keep forgetting. If CM Punk shows up there is a high likely hood that AJ Lee shows up too. I wanted to see her come out at the Battle Royale, but then I realized that would kinda spoil CM Punk's return.


----------



## EMGESP

MJF said:


> Already said that Punk is at Starrcast as some sort of compensation for those expecting him to be at All Out.
> 
> He won't be there tonight.



Naaa, Tony Kahn and Cody knew full well the moment CM Punk was announced for Starrcast that the speculation train and hype would start. They aren't stupid and no way did they not go through Conrad about this and talk it over.


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF said:


> Already said that Punk is at Starrcast as some sort of compensation for those expecting him to be at All Out.
> 
> He won't be there tonight.


Yeah fuck. I guess he may not appear. Oh well. Hopefully they have a very good return from someone...they could use a boost in star power


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> MJF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already said that Punk is at Starrcast as some sort of compensation for those expecting him to be at All Out.
> 
> He won't be there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naaa, Tony Kahn and Cody knew full well the moment CM Punk was announced for Starrcast that the speculation train and hype would start. They aren't stupid and no way did they not go through Conrad about this and talk it over.
Click to expand...

I hope you're right. We shall see and be back here also after the ppv haha.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

So no stage set up pics have been leaked yet? Perhaps I've missed them?


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> Naaa, Tony Kahn and Cody knew full well the moment CM Punk was announced for Starrcast that the speculation train and hype would start. They aren't stupid and no way did they not go through Conrad about this and talk it over.


Or they realised Punk doesn't want to return to wrestling and as they couldn't get him to attend All Out, they'd at least get him in for Starrcast for those fans travelling in anticipation.

Sounds more plausible.


----------



## PresidentGasman

what do you guys think will be the match order its obvious the world title match is gonna main event but im thinking the ladder match is gonna be the match before the main event rather than Omega vs PAC 

if i had to guess

Casino Battle Royal
Private Party vs Angelico and Jack Evans

Six-Man Tag
Riho vs Shida
Best Friends vs Dark Order
Cody vs Spears
Allin vs Janela vs Havoc
Omega vs PAC
Bucks vs Lucha Bros
Hangman vs Jericho


----------



## EMGESP

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah fuck. I guess he may not appear. Oh well. Hopefully they have a very good return from someone...they could use a boost in star power


If he wasn't going to be at All Out then booking him for Starrcast is the dumbest move by Conrad. And if I was Tony and Cody I would be pissed, because a CM Punk no show will dissapoint many. The hype is too strong right now.


----------



## Erik.

I'mTheGreatest said:


> So no stage set up pics have been leaked yet? Perhaps I've missed them?


Doors open in 3 hours, I believe? - so probably a few hours until some sort of stage leak.

Cody posted a photo of him and Pharaoh with a bit of the stage behind him (he was sitting on the ramp) and it was diamond plate with the two tunnels.


----------



## EMGESP

MJF said:


> Or they realised Punk doesn't want to return to wrestling and as they couldn't get him to attend All Out, they'd at least get him in for Starrcast for those fans travelling in anticipation.
> 
> Sounds more plausible.


What purpose does that serve other than blue balls at the end of All Out? 

There are two possible outcomes to close the show and neither are gonna generate hype leading into the weekly show. 

Hangman hasn't really got over big time yet, so him winning won't mean much and a heel Jericho winning will leave fans with a meh reaction. Something big needs to close the show, Punk or not.


----------



## sim8

EMGESP said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Punk at Starcast says he will be with his wife tonight and not at All Out. Incase anyone cared lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I think that is what people keep forgetting. If CM Punk shows up there is a high likely hood that AJ Lee shows up too. I wanted to see her come out at the Battle Royale, but then I realized that would kinda spoil CM Punk's return.
Click to expand...

For the record, dont think Punk is returning tonight but if AJ Lee comes out in the battle royal then it doesn't ruin Punks big return. It just builds anticipation. It could potentially ruin other matches because fans will be clamouring for the moment but as soon as that music hits or if he appears in the crowd or however he does it, it is going to blow the roof off the place


----------



## Chan Hung

sim8 said:


> EMGESP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Punk at Starcast says he will be with his wife tonight and not at All Out. Incase anyone cared lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I think that is what people keep forgetting. If CM Punk shows up there is a high likely hood that AJ Lee shows up too. I wanted to see her come out at the Battle Royale, but then I realized that would kinda spoil CM Punk's return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the record, dont think Punk is returning tonight but if AJ Lee comes out in the battle royal then it doesn't ruin Punks big return. It just builds anticipation. It could potentially ruin other matches because fans will be clamouring for the moment but as soon as that music hits or if he appears in the crowd or however he does it, it is going to blow the roof off the place
Click to expand...

If AJ returns that be awesome too


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah fuck. I guess he may not appear. Oh well. Hopefully they have a very good return from someone...they could use a boost in star power
> 
> 
> 
> If he wasn't going to be at All Out then booking him for Starrcast is the dumbest move by Conrad. And if I was Tony and Cody I would be pissed, because a CM Punk no show will dissapoint many. The hype is too strong right now.
Click to expand...

I like ur thinking , I hope u are right.


----------



## EMGESP

Chan Hung said:


> I like ur thinking , I hope u are right.


Look at the end of the day AEW needs to generate big buzz leading into their TNT Debut show and well the Main Event just isn't enough without something big happening. Hangman isn't a big star yet, so his win doesn't mean much going into the debut and Jericho has already done it all and ending with a heel win of a 49 yr old veteran ain't gonna generate big buzz either.


----------



## TD Stinger

I still think Punk is showing up tonight, even after him basically saying he wouldn't be involved and even mentioning that he would listen to HHH and Vince if they called.

Still confident it will happen, and will go down with that ship.


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> What purpose does that serve other than blue balls at the end of All Out?
> 
> There are two possible outcomes to close the show and neither are gonna generate hype leading into the weekly show.
> 
> Hangman hasn't really got over big time yet, so him winning won't mean much and a heel Jericho winning will leave fans with a meh reaction. Something big needs to close the show, Punk or not.


It's better than those who travelled in anticipation to see CM Punk not to see him at all.

Same reason they probably didn't get Moxley for Starrcast 2 (Which was also held in his residence)

How is it a surprise if Punk shows up now? I'd say more people are expecting him to now that it'd almost be a surprise if he doesn't show up and thats what wrestling is missing isn't it? surprises?

He won't be there.


----------



## Erik.

Anyone in the area who didn't get a ticket?

They've opened up some more for you;

https://searscentre.evenue.net/cgi-...ntext=&pc=&caller=&appCode=&groupCode=AO&cgc=


----------



## bradatar

Where do I start BTE for this? I’ve done this before every PPV..binge the YouTube shit. Help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP

MJF said:


> It's better than those who travelled in anticipation to see CM Punk not to see him at all.
> 
> Same reason they probably didn't get Moxley for Starrcast 2 (Which was also held in his residence)
> 
> How is it a surprise if Punk shows up now? I'd say more people are expecting him to now that it'd almost be a surprise if he doesn't show up and thats what wrestling is missing isn't it? surprises?
> 
> He won't be there.


It would still be a surprise because even those convinced he will show up still have doubts. I think he'll be there, but I have my doubts too. 

I'm just looking at it from a business perspective. How does AEW create the biggest amount of buzz leading into their debut show? They need more than the hardcore to tune in on TNT on Oct 2nd. A Punk return would create huge buzz and get a shit load of casuals at least on board with the debut show on TNT.


----------



## Swan-San

I don't think he is, and if he is I can't see them repeating the moxley debut.


----------



## patpat

punk pretty much gave the real reason he just won't come back, he said he can't hang with people like omega when he sees what the guy does. 
so basically it's a matter of physical condition


----------



## bradatar

Lol I started at 160


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> punk pretty much gave the real reason he just won't come back, he said he can't hang with people like omega when he sees what the guy does.
> so basically it's a matter of physical condition


To be fair, I doubt that's a reason - he's just not interested in returning to wrestling, in my opinion. Think he's well off, likes his commentary job and is getting involved in movies now.


----------



## etched Chaos

Regardless of whether Punk returns or not there is no chance he'd say so in the run-up to it. Punk's the type that hates returns being spoiled, so of course he'd say he's not turning up.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

If Punk does show up, it will have been the best attempt at keeping the worst kept secret in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## Taroostyles

My hype level for this is already off the charts so Punk returning would just be the icing on the cake for me. 

I still think hes showing up at the end of this show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Thing is...like EMGSEP said the ending cant simply be Jericho or Page winning and they roll the end credits with good night see u Oct 2. They need to have a lot more buzz and interest into the TNT special.next month. Signing Punk is their answer. If NOT, then hell I dont know unless they sign a few good solid shockers...for example I doubt Rusev is able to jump ship ...if so it be awesome but still lacking in buzz.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah something is happening even if it's not Punk. The show has to end on a major angle or moment to get people hooked to commit to the tv show a month from now.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Whoever shows up for the women tonight will build zero hype ( Majority don't care about women's wrestling) - Hopefully Khan can do better than LAX as the big surprise if Punk doesn't show ..


----------



## EMGESP

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah something is happening even if it's not Punk. The show has to end on a major angle or moment to get people hooked to commit to the tv show a month from now.





Chan Hung said:


> Thing is...like EMGSEP said the ending cant simply be Jericho or Page winning and they roll the end credits with good night see u Oct 2. They need to have a lot more buzz and interest into the TNT special.next month. Signing Punk is their answer. If NOT, then hell I dont know unless they sign a few good solid shockers...for example I doubt Rusev is able to jump ship ...if so it be awesome but still lacking in buzz.


This 100%. Something big is gonna happen, Punk or not. I still think Punk, because there is no bigger name.


----------



## rbl85

Isn't it "sad" that a guy that didn't wrestled in years is the bigger name they could have ?


----------



## Stellar

So I just watched the Countdown to All Out special from last night. It has gotten me excited even more.

I liked how they did the contract signing for Rhodes/Spears. They really tried hard to make it seem like a real thing. In a room with the lawyer present. Cody showing up on his own time.

AEW so far has done well with making Hangman Page seem like a big deal. I still feel that Jericho should be the first AEW World Champion though. Jericho, I hope that he is in better shape than he was at DoN.

No matter what, I hope that AEW has improved in a few things for tonight and for their future.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Isn't it "sad" that a guy that didn't wrestled in years is the bigger name they could have ?


To be fair, Cena would be the biggest name they could get - but that’s never happening.

With Punk there’s a chance


----------



## Taroostyles

rbl85 said:


> Isn't it "sad" that a guy that didn't wrestled in years is the bigger name they could have ?


How is it sad? Hes the most sought after talent in the industry even after 5 years of being away from the industry. 

The only possible bigger names are all contractually obligated in other places.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

rbl85 said:


> Isn't it "sad" that a guy that didn't wrestled in years is the bigger name they could have ?


If signed, he'd be WWE's biggest name on the current roster too (excluding part time Lesnar, and even then, casual households might not know either).


----------



## EMGESP

rbl85 said:


> Isn't it "sad" that a guy that didn't wrestled in years is the bigger name they could have ?


As of right now the same would be true if he went to WWE. He is a huge get regardless of the company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167889797031047168
Pretty sweet


----------



## EMGESP

Is the preshow for All Out going to be free?


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

EMGESP said:


> Is the preshow for All Out going to be free?


7-8 pm est pre-show is free, yes.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it "sad" that a guy that didn't wrestled in years is the bigger name they could have ?
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Cena would be the biggest name they could get - but that’s never happening.
> 
> With Punk there’s a chance
Click to expand...

Yep..if they got Cena or maybe Batista that be a huge deal.


----------



## Bosnian21

I’m so hyped for tonight. I honestly have no clue who’s winning the World Title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep - Cena, Batista, Punk, Bryan, Lesnar would be the biggest active names they could sign

I can only see Bryan and Punk as real potentials


----------



## EMGESP

Chan Hung said:


> Yep..if they got Cena or maybe Batista that be a huge deal.


Well Batista is 100% retired and best friends with HHH and well Cena is a Vince boot licker, so neither would ever be possible.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Yep..if they got Cena or maybe Batista that be a huge deal.


When I say sad, it's because you could think that the industry should have been able to create enough stars during all those years.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think a fade to black with Jericho in the ring celebrating with confetti falling from the ceiling would be fine. Maybe have Bucks come out to help Hangman to the back and he pushes them away or something to plant seeds. 

It will be lessened though as too many folks will be expecting something.


----------



## EMGESP

So MJF turning on Cody is a pretty obvious outcome tonight right? Remember its all part of the "Master Plan". I bet MJF will even say, "That chair shot was my idea."


----------



## PresidentGasman

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep - Cena, Batista, Punk, Bryan, Lesnar would be the biggest active names they could sign
> 
> I can only see Bryan and Punk as real potentials


Bryan is actively signed to wwe, they cant do that.


----------



## V-Trigger

Show hasn't even started and the geeks are already trying to ruin the mood.


----------



## EMGESP

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think a fade to black with Jericho in the ring celebrating with confetti falling from the ceiling would be fine. Maybe have Bucks come out to help Hangman to the back and he pushes them away or something to plant seeds.
> 
> It will be lessened though as too many folks will be expecting something.


An ending where a 49 yr old verteran stands tall celebrating with confetti at the biggest PPV before AEW's TNT Debut seems rather dull and dissapointing.


----------



## The XL 2

They need to make a lot of noise tonight. This PPV and the first couple of TVs are absolutely critical to their success. You don't get a second chance to make a first impression, especially in a dying wrestling market.


----------



## Corey

$49.99 paid. I'm ALL IN for ALL OUT. :mark:


----------



## bradatar

EMGESP said:


> So MJF turning on Cody is a pretty obvious outcome tonight right? Remember its all part of the "Master Plan". I bet MJF will even say, "That chair shot was my idea."




I think him trolling as punk is our certainty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

EMGESP said:


> An ending where a 49 yr old verteran stands tall celebrating with confetti at the biggest PPV before AEW's TNT Debut seems rather dull and dissapointing.


What else can you do? An unestablished Page isn't ready for the spot, him winning at this point would be a disaster.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167889797031047168
> Pretty sweet


Where's PAC? I mean he did have a storyline - he was mentioned at the first presser vs Hangman, took out Hangman and quit. Why did he come back for Omega? What is the storyline there? 

If they are using a no-storyline one-off match for Omega why not have used Sammy Guevara if you just want a showcase match in a vacuum?

Why keep focusing on Moxley - he's not there. AEW is still tweeting out promo vids with Moxley vs Omega in them.


----------



## EMGESP

The XL 2 said:


> What else can you do? An unestablished Page isn't ready for the spot, him winning at this point would be a disaster.


I'm saying some kind of surprise needs to happen to close All Out. Jericho isn't gonna generate buzz simply becoming the first AEW Champion.


----------



## ceeder

EMGESP said:


> So MJF turning on Cody is a pretty obvious outcome tonight right? Remember its all part of the "Master Plan". I bet MJF will even say, "That chair shot was my idea."


Too soon.


----------



## RiverFenix

EMGESP said:


> An ending where a 49 yr old verteran stands tall celebrating with confetti at the biggest PPV before AEW's TNT Debut seems rather dull and dissapointing.


There is only two options - Jericho wins or Hangman wins. Nobody knows who Adam Page is. "Rather Dull" could be his nickname though I guess. 

Jericho is 48 yrs old and has been active wrestling in Japan and most recently defeated Kenny Omega at Double or Nothing. 40 yr old CM Punk has been retired since 2014 from pro-wrestling most recently getting blown out in one-sided UFC bouts.


----------



## EMGESP

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There is only two options - Jericho wins or Hangman wins. Nobody knows who Adam Page is. "Rather Dull" could be his nickname though I guess.
> 
> Jericho is 48 yrs old and has been active wrestling in Japan and most recently defeated Kenny Omega at Double or Nothing. 40 yr old CM Punk has been retired since 2014 from pro-wrestling most recently getting blown out in one-sided UFC bouts.


Punk would be way more over than Jericho I could guarantee you that.


----------



## Natecore

Theyre going to have to have a lot of surprises.....no wait, not just a lot of surprises they have to be big surprises....no wait, a ton of surprises and they can’t just be big surprises they have to be HUGE surprises...no wait, not just a ton of huge surprises they have to have a gigantic WWE name debut!!!!!AND IT HAS TO END THE SHOW!!!!!!

And turns. We gotta have some heel turns. I’m definitely here for heel surprises. Even if they’re early and nonsensical and mistimed we gotta have heel turns. Heel turns as far as the mind can imagine. Heel turns create moments and we have to have moments we’ll remember forever. Heel turns are a must.

And the matches have to be really good. Nah, they have to be great. Nope, they have to be spectacular. I’m talking at least every match with a minimum of 4 stars. Some of them even have to be 5 stars. And I definitely expect a 6+ star match.

And I have to have every second of my time spent with All Out be entertaining. If there is even one second where I find my attention lapsing I’m going to be so disappointed. I demand 4 straight hours of flawless entertainment. 

If all this doesn’t happen this show will be a disaster and AEW will fail.


----------



## Aedubya

I think the surprise was set to be PAC debuting at the end of Jericho/Page however he was obviously brought forward to unfortunately replace Moxley

I think it'll be Jack Swagger now debuting and heating on the winner....


----------



## Chan Hung

Aedubya said:


> I think the surprise was set to be PAC debuting at the end of Jericho/Page however he was obviously brought forward to unfortunately replace Moxley
> 
> I think it'll be Jack Swagger now debuting and heating on the winner....


Jack Swagger to close the show?
:mj2


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> I think the surprise was set to be PAC debuting at the end of Jericho/Page however he was obviously brought forward to unfortunately replace Moxley
> 
> I think it'll be Jack Swagger now debuting and heating on the winner....


PAC wasn't book for All Out


----------



## ellthom

Just came from watching NXTUK TakeOver: Cardiff... Good luck to AEW topping Tyler Bate v WALTER..... Overall will be a good night for wrestling


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PresidentGasman said:


> Bryan is actively signed to wwe, they cant do that.


I meant in the future - when contracts expire and so on


----------



## EMGESP

ellthom said:


> Just came from watching NXTUK TakeOver: Cardiff... Good luck to AEW topping Tyler Bate v WALTER..... Overall will be a good night for wrestling


Its not about who has the best in ring match, its about telling stories.


----------



## Chan Hung

ellthom said:


> Just came from watching NXTUK TakeOver: Cardiff... Good luck to AEW topping Tyler Bate v WALTER..... Overall will be a good night for wrestling <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Sorry but Jericho will grab more viewers than them 2. Just stating truth


----------



## ellthom

EMGESP said:


> Its not about who has the best in ring match, its about telling stories.


That Bate v WALTER match, that was awesome storytelling. Great selling, great pacing, the match went 40 minutes and I wasnt even bored, it never got old... It;s just a shame no one hardly watched it because everyone is so hyped for AEW tonight


----------



## patpat

ellthom said:


> Just came from watching NXTUK TakeOver: Cardiff... Good luck to AEW topping Tyler Bate v WALTER..... Overall will be a good night for wrestling


and what if some people ( me included ) don't give a fuck about workrate? 
my match of the year is cody vs dustin and it Is farrr faaaaarrr from being the best workrate match but I don't give a crap because workrate and big moves never interested me ( nor did it interested the majority of people).


----------



## Best Bout Machine

It's almost time :mark


----------



## Chan Hung

ZSJ said:


> It's almost time <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


Fuck yeah. Almost Pre Show time then the Big Show....


----------



## ellthom

Where is the pre-show? IS it on the TNT youtube again?


----------



## PavelGaborik

ellthom said:


> Just came from watching NXTUK TakeOver: Cardiff... Good luck to AEW topping Tyler Bate v WALTER..... Overall will be a good night for wrestling


I could definitely see Omega/Pac and/or the ladder match topping it.


----------



## Aedubya

rbl85 said:


> Aedubya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the surprise was set to be PAC debuting at the end of Jericho/Page however he was obviously brought forward to unfortunately replace Moxley
> 
> I think it'll be Jack Swagger now debuting and heating on the winner....
> 
> 
> 
> PAC wasn't book for All Out
Click to expand...

No one knows


----------



## ellthom

PavelGaborik said:


> I could definitely see Omega/Pac and/or the ladder match topping it.


Omega/Pac is certainly one to look forward to.


----------



## RKing85

Going to be very interesting to see the lowest rung girls in the battle royal. 

I also say 5% chance Zoia the Destroya or Liberty Belle are in the match because of the Awesome Kong connection.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Predicting a great card and a bunch of casuals complaining that 42 year old CM Punk didn't show up.


----------



## ceeder

PavelGaborik said:


> Predicting a great card and a bunch of casuals complaining that 42 year old CM Punk didn't show up.


I think CM Punk is going to be 60 years old by the end of the night. 

He started the day at 40, turned 41 a couple of hours ago to start the bashing, now he’s 42... 

The Curious Case of CM Punk.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

so the pre-show is in 10 minutes or we have one more hour?


----------



## sim8

PavelGaborik said:


> ellthom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just came from watching NXTUK TakeOver: Cardiff... Good luck to AEW topping Tyler Bate v WALTER..... Overall will be a good night for wrestling <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I could definitely see Omega/Pac and/or the ladder match topping it.
Click to expand...

Omega vs Pac for sure. Ladder match depends on Fenix and if he is 100% and is able to do his thing completely after his injury scare.


----------



## ceeder

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> so the pre-show is in 10 minutes or we have one more hour?


1 hour and 10 minutes until the pre-show.


----------



## sim8

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> so the pre-show is in 10 minutes or we have one more hour?


10 minutes to go


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

sim8 said:


> 10 minutes to go


Nah, it's at 7 I believe right?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So we are an hour away, right?


----------



## sim8

The Inbred Goatman said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 minutes to go
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's at 7 I believe right?
Click to expand...

Yeah im completely wrong. Sorry. I've been sitting in front of my laptop for the last few minutes as well. I am an idiot ?


----------



## ceeder

sim8 said:


> 10 minutes to go


What’s in 10 minutes? Dinner?


----------



## sim8

RKing85 said:


> Going to be very interesting to see the lowest rung girls in the battle royal.
> 
> I also say 5% chance Zoia the Destroya or Liberty Belle are in the match because of the Awesome Kong connection.


If Awesome Kong gets to eliminate them then im all for that ?


----------



## ellthom

ceeder said:


> 1 hour and 10 minutes until the pre-show.


Where is the pre-show? TNT youtube again?


----------



## Bosnian21

So hyped. 

The hour before the show starts always feels like forevereeerrrr.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck yeah. Almost Pre Show time then the Big Show....


God, I hope the Big Show isn't one of their surprises.


----------



## Stellar

The Buy-In pre-show will be streamed on youtube in nearly an hour from now (7pm Eastern). Then after that is the PPV.


----------



## Bosnian21

ellthom said:


> Where is the pre-show? TNT youtube again?


For sure on BR Live. 

Has to be on at least one if AEW or TNT Youtube channels, if not both.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Yeah, the pre-show starts at 7. Main show at 8, I don't know if they are going past 11, I imagine they would given it's 8 matches on the main card, but we shall see.

If you bought the show on B/R Live, they are streaming everything starting at 7PM EST, buy in included.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I hope AEW has everything planned accordingly. Time management needs to be on point because you'll have no choice but to perfect it on TNT. Plus, I hope certain matches get the time as appropriate to the structure of the show. No need to go 25+ mins unless you're the main event or if it warrants it as well. Glad JR, Ex, and GB are going to be the announce team. I hope JR can be as best as he can be.


----------



## TD Stinger

Time management is something that almost really hurt All In and has been something that hasn't been great for the first 3 shows.

And while I don't want a super long show, with guys like Omega and The Bucks and all the entrances I know this show will go long. So just in case, I hope they don't have a hard stop at 11:00 pm


----------



## PavelGaborik

Let's go baby


----------



## shandcraig

Aew YouTube channel?


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Time management is something that almost really hurt All In and has been something that hasn't been great for the first 3 shows.
> 
> And while I don't want a super long show, with guys like Omega and The Bucks and all the entrances I know this show will go long. So just in case, I hope they don't have a hard stop at 11:00 pm


I thought the time management was good at DON.

Bu either way, when humans are doing Something it can't be 100% perfect.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

TD Stinger said:


> Time management is something that almost really hurt All In and has been something that hasn't been great for the first 3 shows.
> 
> And while I don't want a super long show, with guys like Omega and The Bucks and all the entrances I know this show will go long. So just in case, I hope they don't have a hard stop at 11:00 pm


If it runs long, it runs long not a big deal, especially if the ending is awesome!


----------



## bradatar

Fuck. I take back everything I said Spears is a good promo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167923932017508352


----------



## Chan Hung

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167923932017508352


Looks Great


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> I thought the time management was good at DON.
> 
> Bu either way, when humans are doing Something it can't be 100% perfect.


....OK? I know they're only human. Every wrestler is only human. Doesn't mean I can't call out flaws if they're there. And considering who we're talking about here, it's something worth bringing up as a potential concern.

Even if the time management is poor, doesn't mean the show will be bad. Just not as good as it could have been.



I'mTheGreatest said:


> If it runs long, it runs long not a big deal, especially if the ending is awesome!


It's a big deal if they have a hard stop time and they're rushing their matches because of it or if matches going long burn out the crowd by the end.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TD Stinger said:


> ....OK? I know they're only human. Every wrestler is only human. Doesn't mean I can't call out flaws if they're there. And considering who we're talking about here, it's something worth bringing up as a potential concern.
> 
> Even if the time management is poor, doesn't mean the show will be bad. Just not as good as it could have been.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big deal if they have a hard stop time and they're rushing their matches because of it or if matches going long burn out the crowd by the end.


Crowd didn't really get burned out for DoN, as long as they build the matches properly, they can do a long show. NJPW never has a problem for Wrestlekingdom being a long as fuck show.

FFTF had issues with timing, but that's more so because the show was just a thrown together show with little stakes. Fyter was fine, and DoN was fine.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167923932017508352


That's going to look really good on TV/HD labtop.

About forty minutes away. I'm really hyped now!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Debating what food to get, Pizza or Chinese food hmmm, this is my cheat day so I'm about to pig out for this show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Debating what food to get, Pizza or Chinese food hmmm, this is my cheat day so I'm about to pig out for this show.


Pizza would be the food of choice for watching shit. No utensils required.


----------



## Alexander_G

Question. Is Britt Baker overrated or underrated, thoughts?


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Debating what food to get, Pizza or Chinese food hmmm, this is my cheat day so I'm about to pig out for this show.


I say get both!!


----------



## ellthom

Already starting to fall asleep, I need someone to slap me....


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Alexander_G said:


> Question. Is Britt Baker overrated or underrated, thoughts?


She's neither. Pretty fresh face. Hard to really give a full opinion on her.


----------



## Bosnian21

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Pizza would be the food of choice for watching shit. No utensils required.


This is the All Out thread, not a WWE thread.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Crowd didn't really get burned out for DoN, as long as they build the matches properly, they can do a long show. NJPW never has a problem for Wrestlekingdom being a long as fuck show.
> 
> FFTF had issues with timing, but that's more so because the show was just a thrown together show with little stakes. Fyter was fine, and DoN was fine.


This show has 8 main card matches, which is more than they've had so far. I know it's just one more match, but knowing these guys no match is going to get short changed on time. And trying to fit all of that with everything else a big show provides can be tricky and some things could go wrong because of it.

DON only had 7 main card matches, and it was actually a good thing that PAC vs. Hangman got cancelled. And Fyter Fest only had 6 matches. This show has 10 overall plus a Women's Title Presentation.

Look, I'm not trying to say this "will" be a problem, more that it "could" be a problem that prevents the show from being as good as it can be.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bosnian21 said:


> This is the All Out thread, not a WWE thread.


I am aware.


----------



## Bosnian21

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I am aware.


No you’re not. Thanks for coming though.


----------



## rbl85

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Debating what food to get, Pizza or Chinese food hmmm, this is my cheat day so I'm about to pig out for this show.


Both ?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Pizza would be the food of choice for watching shit. No utensils required.


Its a good thing he isn't about to watch shit then :wink2:. I would go for Thai more than Chinese food.


----------



## DJ Punk

It hasn't started yet, right?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

30 minutes until the pre show :mark


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Crowd didn't really get burned out for DoN, as long as they build the matches properly, they can do a long show. NJPW never has a problem for Wrestlekingdom being a long as fuck show.
> 
> FFTF had issues with timing, but that's more so because the show was just a thrown together show with little stakes. Fyter was fine, and DoN was fine.


I beg to differ. Wrestle Kingdom is hard to watch in a single sitting. It's near 7 hours long sometimes with a long 30 minute intermission. I had to skip most of the filler matches and watch it in parts. I can't sit for 7 hours to watch something bruh.



ripcitydisciple said:


> Its a good thing he isn't about to watch shit then :wink2:. I would go for Thai more than Chinese food.


I wasn't calling AEW shit. I was saying watch shit. Like watching a bunch of shit as in stuff in general. Or doing shit. Like I have a bunch of shit to do shit.


----------



## Alexander_G

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She's neither. Pretty fresh face. Hard to really give a full opinion on her.


How many matches have you seen of her?

The matches I have seen of her were mostly through RoH and some indie vids. I don't think she's all that great. She botches a lot, is slow and is not very coordinated in matwork, especially her standup game.

There was a match she had with Tessa Blanchard one time and Tessa had to carry her through the whole match. I also think she was the weakest worker back in the All In 4 way that I recall.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She's neither. Pretty fresh face. Hard to really give a full opinion on her.


She had the horrible botch at FFTF that left a really bad impression. But yeah, we need more time to evaluate her, she's still pretty new, started in 2015.


----------



## EMGESP

Alexander_G said:


> Question. Is Britt Baker overrated or underrated, thoughts?


Probably a bit overrated right now, but we shall see how she performs tonight.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I wasn't calling AEW shit. I was saying watch shit. Like watching a bunch of shit as in stuff in general. Or doing shit. Like I have a bunch of shit to do shit.


I got what you were saying, hence the wink emoji? That is the joke. We're good. At least I am.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Alexander_G said:


> How many matches have you seen of her?
> 
> The matches I have seen of her were mostly through RoH and some indie vids. I don't think she's all that great. She botches a lot, is slow and is not very coordinated in matwork, especially her standup game.
> 
> There was a match she had with Tessa Blanchard one time and Tessa had to carry her through the whole match. I also think she was the weakest worker back in the All In 4 way that I recall.


Ehhh I have not seen much from her but she's fairly new I suppose I don't expect her to be amazing. She will get better. From what I have seen she is decent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT taking their shot 

Oh, it’s on!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167904872370331654


----------



## rbl85

The Inbred Goatman said:


> She had the horrible botch at FFTF that left a really bad impression. But yeah, we need more time to evaluate her, she's still pretty new, started in 2015.


She was concussed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Quick! MOTN prediction!

Cody v Spears


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

rbl85 said:


> She was concussed


That's fine, just left a horrible impression on people, not everyone is going to know the semantics.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

It's good that we have the CBR in the pre-show. I will most probably sleep after watching that. Going to watch the rest in the morning.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

LifeInCattleClass said:


> NXT taking their shot
> 
> Oh, it’s on!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167904872370331654


Fuck WWE lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Quick! MOTN prediction!
> 
> Cody v Spears


I'm going to say Jericho/Hangman, I don't know why, but if Hangman is serious, this match has to put him on the map.

Hangmans match with Kip Sabian was so fucking bad that it worries me tho(probably more of a statement on Sabian, but nonetheless)


----------



## Chan Hung

Alexander_G said:


> Question. Is Britt Baker overrated or underrated, thoughts?


Shes....HOT
:cole


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Fuck WWE lol


No one watched that show.



Chan Hung said:


> Shes....HOT
> :cole


She's not even THAT attractive tbh, might get hate for that. Don't get me wrong, she's a pretty girl, but by standards of most attractive female wrestlers, nowhere near the top.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> NXT taking their shot <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Oh, it’s on!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167904872370331654


So NXT UK, 205 live and regular NXT will combine vs AEW? Nice


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Inbred Goatman said:


> No one watched that show.


...


----------



## ripcitydisciple

The Inbred Goatman said:


> She had the horrible botch at FFTF that left a really bad impression. But yeah, we need more time to evaluate her, she's still pretty new, started in 2015.


Wasn't she concussed in that match? How can you blame her for going to the wrong corner if she was?


----------



## Alexander_G

Chan Hung said:


> Shes....HOT
> :cole


I don't think she's all that hot either.

Okay now I sound like a meanie, sorry...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

NXT UK is irrelevant.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Quick! MOTN prediction!
> 
> Cody v Spears


Ladder match
PAC vs Omega
Cody vs SS

In that order.


----------



## bradatar

I’m so fired up and my wife is going nuts. If Bama covers and this PPV rocks I love my life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeyNey

TWENTY MINUTES *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*
TWENTY MINUTES *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

ripcitydisciple said:


> Wasn't she concussed in that match? How can you blame her for going to the wrong corner if she was?


She was, but the majority of people aren't going to know that. They just saw her attempt to make a tag to the wrong person, and the fact that it was two Japanese women on each side, it's just REALLY bad to the audience. Semantics aren't really going to matter in terms of impression to the audience.

Obviously she can redeem herself, but it was a bad botch.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> NXT taking their shot
> 
> Oh, it’s on!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167904872370331654



If a tree falls in the forest...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ended up getting Chinese food and there's a pizzeria right next to it so I'll just cop a few slices too. I'm gonna be fucking OBESE today.


----------



## EMGESP

I would blame a concussion too instead of thinking all Japanese women look the same.


----------



## Chan Hung

Any update on Smiley Kylie?.


----------



## CoverD

ZSJ said:


> Ladder match
> PAC vs Omega
> Cody vs SS
> 
> In that order.


Is Fenix able to go? I thought I saw he was injured last week.


----------



## Bosnian21

CoverD said:


> Is Fenix able to go? I thought I saw he was injured last week.


Meltzer says he can go.


----------



## rbl85

CoverD said:


> Is Fenix able to go? I thought I saw he was injured last week.


Of course he is


----------



## EMGESP

Chan Hung said:


> Any update on Smiley Kylie?.


Yeah I quite liked her and she's not bad in the ring at all.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ehh not much interested in the preshow. Watching preshows kinda kills the hype of the main show for me. I'll sit this one out until 8pm


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m in serious danger of falling asleep during this one - it’s 1 in the morning in Germany

No! I can DO IT!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

https://preview.redd.it/mplsp0833vj31.jpg?width=576&auto=webp&d61e3d40

:hmmm


----------



## EMGESP

Hell Yeah, Cody Rhodes liked my Tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167916766581755904


----------



## Best Bout Machine

10 minutes to go :mark


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m in serious danger of falling asleep during this one - it’s 1 in the morning in Germany
> 
> No! I can DO IT!


Grab some black coffee.bud


----------



## rbl85

MoxleyMoxx said:


> https://preview.redd.it/mplsp0833vj31.jpg?width=576&auto=webp&d61e3d40
> 
> :hmmm


?


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> Hell Yeah, Cody Rhodes liked my Tweet.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SegaSnatchers/status/1167916766581755904


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Aedubya

Link broken


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

MoxleyMoxx said:


> https://preview.redd.it/mplsp0833vj31.jpg?width=576&auto=webp&d61e3d40
> 
> :hmmm


PLZ SAY SYKE, BREH! PLZ SAY SYKE! :sodone :banderas


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m in serious danger of falling asleep during this one - it’s 1 in the morning in Germany
> 
> No! I can DO IT!


Start making coffee then. You're not gonna want to miss this.


----------



## Chan Hung

ripcitydisciple said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in serious danger of falling asleep during this one - it’s 1 in the morning in Germany
> 
> No! I can DO IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Start making coffee then. You're not gonna want to miss this.
Click to expand...

Yep I'm tired too but I ordered this I cant miss it. I'm doing coffee too lmfao


----------



## Best Bout Machine

5 minutes to go :mark


----------



## CoverD

Chan Hung said:


> Yep I'm tired too but I ordered this I cant miss it. I'm doing coffee too lmfao


Get up and do some stretches...SOMETHING to get the blood flowing!


----------



## EMGESP

I'm gonna just go into this not expecting Punk, because I don't want to ruin this experience because of one guy who might be a no show, but man if he does show up......


----------



## ellthom

I am not sure I can stay away for this show. I am slowly drifting off already


----------



## Best Bout Machine

EMGESP said:


> I'm gonna just go into this not expecting Punk, because I don't want to ruin this experience because of one guy who might be a no show, but man if he does show up......


That's the way to do it!


----------



## Bosnian21

WINNING said:


> PLZ SAY SYKE, BREH! PLZ SAY SYKE! :sodone :banderas


What was it? It’s a dead link now!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chan Hung said:


> Grab some black coffee.bud


I think I’ll do just that


----------



## TheLooseCanon

EMGESP said:


> I'm gonna just go into this not expecting Punk, because I don't want to ruin this experience because of one guy who might be a no show, but man if he does show up......


Sounds like the night of Mox's debut. Fuck not expecting, you gotta BELIEVE! 


To be honest, I'd be as happy for Scarlett to come out.


----------



## rbl85

Why did they make a chat on fitetv…..


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ehhh I have not seen much from her but she's fairly new I suppose I don't expect her to be amazing. She will get better. From what I have seen she is decent.


She's got a cute look to her as well that's appealing ... At least to me


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

After that walter vs bate encounter i dont see any match on the card that can top it. Anyway its going to be a good show tonight.

Punk return would be nice.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Here we go!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever

wheres the youtube stream?


----------



## ellthom

rbl85 said:


> Why did they make a chat on fitetv…..


yes and I wish you could hide it


----------



## Best Bout Machine

CBR opening! Ivelisse time :mark


----------



## 260825

*First time I've ever paid for a PPV, let alone wrestling one. Let's go! *


----------



## RKing85

let's get this (pre) show on the road!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Show is already better having Goldenboy on commentary instead of Marvez. Finally, 2 people who don't sound alike calling the action.


----------



## MetalKiwi

AJ Lee (hopefully!)

Priscilla Kelly is a good pick !


----------



## RKing85

No Golden Boy, not one person is picking Nyla Rose to win this match.


----------



## Cas Ras

Here's the TNT youtube link for pre-show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPF9WzZpU58


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Wheres the stream for buy in


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck it I'm Digging the Librarians


----------



## EmbassyForever

DAMN


----------



## TD Stinger

Leva's shorts are somehow even shorter than last time.

And shit was someone was supposed to catch Kelly? Because she hit the floor only.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck it I'm Digging the Librarians


SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85

I hated when the WWE did it with pancakes, I am hating this now with them doing it with books. That should count as feet on the floor.

Doing too much with Nyla to start. Making her long strong at the start but she won't be winning.


----------



## Bosnian21

Nyla Rose dominating. Good.


----------



## 260825

*Yeah the commentary has already picked up.

Thing with JR, is he good about 70% of the time .. which isn't a problem because he's always speaking but if he just cut some of his part he can make 100% of the 70%. *


----------



## Chan Hung

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wheres the stream for buy in


YouTube or BR Live


----------



## MetalKiwi

Big Swole is a damn star !


----------



## TD Stinger

Britt Baker disrespecting Bray Wyatt by stealing his finisher.


----------



## RKing85

that reaction for Britt!!! She needs to win this and be the face of their women's division.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wheres the stream for buy in


TNT's Youtube page.


----------



## bradatar

Can’t login. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xrZpheF_uSo


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Emma 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Penelope Ford is so damn fine :O


----------



## TD Stinger

Huh, they got Tenille for this after all. Good thing for Impact and her.

I like the continuation of Britt and Bea. Love seeing Ivelisse in there as well.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

There's Ivelisse :mark


----------



## EmbassyForever

that mustve hurt lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Fun match...


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Bye Iselisse


----------



## RKing85

Brandi Rhodes has more heel/face turns in one show than Big Show has had in his whole career.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ODB and Jazz :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright, so who's #21?

Aja, AJ Lee, someone else?


----------



## Oracle

This is absolutely terrible.


----------



## MetalKiwi

ODB!


----------



## RKing85

so Kylie Rae is 21?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

ODB... really?!


----------



## 260825

*The match has impact which is good, they need to work out certain spots for the camera work though.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

The camera work is bad, there's a brawl outside the ring they didn't even knowledge yet lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

ODB! ODB! ODB! :O


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

RKing85 said:


> so Kylie Rae is 21?


I hope so, but I wouldn’t put money on it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TD Stinger said:


> Alright, so who's #21?
> 
> Aja, AJ Lee, someone else?





Spoiler: .


----------



## Chan Hung

Not bad for a free match


----------



## PavelGaborik

So sloppy.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Unspectacular eliminations so far

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G

EMGESP said:


> Yeah I quite liked her and she's not bad in the ring at all.


Kylie Rae is perhaps the best all-around athelte+ bright charisma package I've seen in a long time in womens wrestling and I really hope she is used a lot. She's got crisp, sharp movement. Pretty good lift power. Impressive natural speed and agility. Brilliant matwork on the ground. Natural ring psychology (sweetheart game), believable selling.

Has had good matches against vets like Mercedes Martinez and technical wizards like Deonna Purrazzo.

She's very much a dork, but she's a tough dork. Son Goku types. The ones that don't seem as dangerous in battle until they show you what they got.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

That pop tho

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Mercedes!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Mercedes? That's cool.


----------



## Kabraxal

They really need to get better camera direction... shit.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Hell yes!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Oh shit, Mercedes!


----------



## RKing85

how did Mercedes Martinez get that big of an ovation?????


----------



## Alright_Mate

WTF

Mercedes Martinez is a good get but her as The Joker over Tenille Dashwood, bizarre.


----------



## Alexander_G

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I hope so, but I wouldn’t put money on it.


Wiki says she's 27.


----------



## EmbassyForever

im not even sure who she is but it seems like shes over, cool.


----------



## 260825

*For the amount of women in the ring, the wrestling is much better than it usually is.*


----------



## Chan Hung

No Scarlette and No Smiley Kylie


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Mercedes is awesome! Was surprised to see her in this so it was a great surprise.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm liking this match. Not boring


----------



## Kabraxal

What a bland battle royal.


----------



## TD Stinger

The work, in ring and camera wise, in this match, not exactly the best.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is Tony announcing later???
:mark


----------



## EmbassyForever

Nice, I'm ok with all three winning. Hopefully Baker


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well was good while it lasted. Mercedes is better than any of the women that were in this. Guessing she isnt signed though.


----------



## Mordecay

What a boring final 3. Watch them give the win to Brit


----------



## Alexander_G

RKing85 said:


> how did Mercedes Martinez get that big of an ovation?????


Almost 20 years of nonstop work in the business all over the world winning titles says she's earned it.


----------



## RKing85

Kabraxal said:


> What a bland battle royal.


That's 90% of Battle Royals to be fair. Hard to have good story telling and/or good action in battle royals.


----------



## 260825

*Battle Royale's are always shit, yet this one with the women is probably more interesting than the usual Big Show, Braun spot fest royales.*


----------



## Oracle

what a botch.

horrific match


----------



## Chan Hung

Nyla Rose doing good.


----------



## NXT Only

Fun match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Great crowd!!!!


----------



## Mango13

Has this already started or is it just the preshow?


----------



## RKing85

Alexander_G said:


> Almost 20 years of nonstop work in the business all over the world winning titles says she's earned it.


All on the indies though. Other than the Mae Young Classics, most wrestling fans would have no idea who she is. Maybe heard the name, but even less would be able to recognize her on first sight and that crowd got loud quick the second she walked through the curtain. Stunned she got such a reaction.

16-18 years to become an overnight success apparently. haha.


----------



## EMGESP

Not a single botch in that Battle Royal so far.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Mango13 said:


> Has this already started or is it just the preshow?


Preshow


----------



## Kabraxal

Shit BR and shit finish. Hope the main show is better.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Mordecay said:


> What a boring final 3. Watch them give the win to Brit


what?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

that ending. 

smfh.


----------



## EmbassyForever

That's surprising. Shida/Rose should be fun.


----------



## Soul_Body

Most likely the preshow. Made it home just in time lol.


----------



## Bosnian21

Good finish.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Nyla Rose!! Nice!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

GET RID OF THE CROWD LIGHTING JESUS H FUCKING CHRIST.

Stop trying to look like WWE.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Great start. We have a man winning the women's battle royal. 

Shades of Santino, only this isn't funny.


----------



## Alexander_G

RKing85 said:


> All on the indies though. Other than the Mae Young Classics, most wrestling fans would have no idea who she is. Maybe heard the name, but even less would be able to recognize her on first sight and that crowd got loud quick the second she walked through the curtain. Stunned she got such a reaction.
> 
> 16-18 years to become an overnight success apparently. haha.


Who do you call "most wrestling fans"?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nyla Rose looked the most impressive tbf, didn't expect her to win though.


----------



## CoverD

What a joke...she has 0 cardio, was getting winded in the ring and is so uncoordinated in the ring.

How are they pushing her?


----------



## TD Stinger

Surprising, though Nyla was my 2nd pick to win. I thought Britt has this in the bag though.

Nyla will make for a good foil against Hikaru or Riho.


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice Belt!!!!!


----------



## EMGESP

PavelGaborik said:


> Great start. We have a man winning the women's battle royal.
> 
> Shades of Santino, only this isn't funny.


Grow up dude.


----------



## RKing85

oh wow, I did not expect Nyla to win that. Britt definitely should have won that. As I said earlier, she needs to be the face of the AEW women's division.

It was a Battle Royal. Hard to be good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

EmbassyForever said:


> That's surprising. Shida/Rose should be fun.


It better be Shida.


----------



## NXT Only

Priestly and Baker feud will continue.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

What a terrible choice to win this thing.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

What was the point in working out a deal with Tenille? She lasted all of a minute or so haha


----------



## Mango13

Dat dude Savage said:


> Preshow


Thanks. 

Decided ima watch this, was debating all day if I was going to or not. They better hope they wow me tonight if they want to keep getting $50 from me every time they put on a ppv


----------



## RKing85

Alexander_G said:


> Who do you call "most wrestling fans"?


90% of "wrestling fans" have never heard of Shimmer and WSU and most of the places Mercedes has wrestled, much less watched those promotions.


----------



## rbl85

A Shida vs Nyla could be great because Shida is great against big opponents.


----------



## Geeee

Nyla Rose is already better than Nia Jax. Maybe needs new gear?


----------



## TD Stinger

Match overall had some fun moments, but was also kind of mess from the in ring work to the camera work.


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking hell, they are pushing Nyla hard :lauren


----------



## looper007

Overall a bit spotty in places but overall a good battle royale. Nyla Rose looked a monster and it also builds Bea/Britt for a non title feud. Nyla looked winded at the end.

Mercedes Martinez and Nicola Savoy looked good and be good signings for AEW. Shame the likes of Tenille were given so little but no surprise as they aren't signed too AEW. Right winner imo.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Nyla Rose...


----------



## Arkham258

Let's hope AEW doesn't do too much pandering to liberals and lefties like this

We just had a man win the women's match


----------



## Alexander_G

I'm not a big fan of Nyla Rose's work as a wrestler, I'll just say that.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

That was some good shit. Britt definitely redeemed herself even though she got ‘pulled’ out. Good showing by all of them.


----------



## ceeder

I’m immediately more interested in Baker/Priestley than Rose vs. whoever for the title.


----------



## McGee

Congrats Random Fat Woman. This is such revolutionary entertainment Bah Gawd.


----------



## Death Rider

Oh the bigots are back


----------



## RiverFenix

Teal Piper was a waste of an announcement and spot in the CBR. Green as shit to begin with and nobody popped for the too quick thumb poke and sleeper "spot". 

I've never been a fan of battle royals and they're worse for women. Seemed rushed - Jazz, Ivelisse were bit parts who deserved better. Mercedes has a job and kids - probably won't sign full time anyways. Nyla telegraphs spots because the other women can't lift her so she overly climbs into spots. 

I know why this was on the pre-show. Right decision.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

I see a lot of complaints allready.
Cant wait to see the reactions when Punk doesnt show up 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Alexander_G said:


> Wiki says she's 27.


lol I quoted the wrong thing, wasn't talking about that sorry.


----------



## Bosnian21

All this transphobia in this thread. Doesn’t surprise me.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chris Jericho turned into axl rose


----------



## EMGESP

PavelGaborik said:


> Is Nyla not a biological man?


Yes, because lets forget she transitioned years ago. There seems to be a lot of people on these forums who have zero tolerance for the trans community. 

What you are doing is not different than being a racist.


----------



## safc-scotty

That was meh but most battle royals are to be fair. The show starts from now for me. Card looks :mark:


----------



## MetalKiwi

Loved that match!


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Surprising, though Nyla was my 2nd pick to win. I thought Britt has this in the bag though.
> 
> Nyla will make for a good foil against Hikaru or Riho.


I think they served it a bit as many thought Britt was winning, but also gives Britt/Bea a non title feud before either go for the title. I doubt Nyla will win the title anyway. She's nowhere near ready for that spot.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Blocking out cussing on promos ? Is this WWE?


----------



## EMGESP

If the mods let this bigotry continue then they aren't doing their jobs.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Gotta love seeing all the transphobic people show themselves. I'm good with Nyla winning. :mark


----------



## EMGESP

safc-scotty said:


> That was meh but most battle royals are to be fair. The show starts from now for me. Card looks :mark:


No botches, which was surprising.


----------



## Chan Hung

Title match at top of hour?


----------



## Mango13

Private Parties music is fucking awful


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hopefully this one is going to be short and sweet.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

FUCK OFF with the she’s a man shit. She’s transgendered. This is wrestling. All predetermined, remember? What the fuck is with you people. I’m outta here. No enjoying the show in this shithole.


----------



## birthday_massacre

They should keep their party privatre.


----------



## McGee

What are the Street Profits doing in AEW?


----------



## Swan-San

awful theme for private party jesus christ hire jim johnston


----------



## RKing85

this match could be great or it could be a slop fest, could go either way.

I will go with Private Party to get the win here.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Private party have some obnoxious entrance music holy shit.


----------



## rbl85

So much racism on this forum…

You should be ashamed


----------



## Bryan Jericho

My only problem with Nyla is that she is complete crap in the ring and there were many others that should have won instead.


----------



## JustAName

Bad match, so nervous and sloppy, everything felt choreographed and it had no flow and didn't felt authentic or genuine for a single second. Worst match in AEW history so far to me, shame


----------



## looper007

This should be a good tag match, both teams are very good and high flyers. Like that Interduction for Private Party


----------



## 260825

*I don't know why, but I enjoy the guys in green every time they're on ..*


----------



## Mordecay

Can you imagine Nyla Rose and Hangman Page as the first AEW champions :heston


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dorks vs Dorks match.


----------



## safc-scotty

EMGESP said:


> No botches, which was surprising.


Piper's daughters elimination was pretty badly botched (she climbed back in told ODB to throw her over, obviously that doesn't really matter though since she isn't a wrestlers). 

It's more just that a lot of the action was quite clunky and they haven't quite worked out the camera work for battle royals yet (was similar for the mens one) so we were missing stuff.


----------



## looper007

This place isn't any fun during AEW PPVs, Mods need to clean this thread up.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Private party's entrance music made my cat cry.


----------



## Chan Hung

Odd a lot of the ones complaining are 2019 registers Haha-! Anyhow I agree Private PARTY theme could.be better


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dorks vs Dorks match.


Not a fan of Private Party? They're pretty nice


----------



## EmbassyForever

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dorks vs Dorks match.


nah nah Angelico is cool


----------



## Bryan Jericho

looper007 said:


> This place isn't any fun during AEW PPVs, Mods need to clean this thread up.


AEW PPV's? Its like that for any WWE PPV and most Raw's and SD, so you better get used to it.


----------



## RapShepard

Wrastlemondu said:


> *I don't know why, but I enjoy the guys in green every time they're on ..*


Their attire has heel heat with me lol. It's so frustratingly bright lol


----------



## Geeee

Private Party's music reminds me of Elix Skipper's music LOL


----------



## Death Rider

looper007 said:


> This place isn't any fun during AEW PPVs, Mods need to clean this thread up.


Agreed. If you don't like Nyla cause you think she is shit fair enough.

If you hate her because she is trans, then fuck off quite frankly. Might just stick to discord for the rest of this PPV.


----------



## Mox Girl

I ended up buying the PPV on FITE, I wasn't going to but then I remembered all the live streams getting taken down for DoN so I changed my mind and bought it even though Mox isn't there :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

Mordecay said:


> Can you imagine Nyla Rose and Hangman Page as the first AEW champions :heston


At least Page can wrestle. Nyla was sloppy as hell in every match in AEW and is not championship material.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This match is already better.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Is this a competition of who can do the best flip?

Garbage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> Not a fan of Private Party? They're pretty nice


If I had to choose, I feel Private Party will be the ones that gets over, so I agree. I have no interest in neon green Evans and pal.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Kabraxal said:


> At least Page can wrestle. Nyla was sloppy as hell in every match in AEW and is not championship material.


didn't get that impression from her, she was pretty damn impressive against the Joshi girls


----------



## TD Stinger

I present to you people, flippy shit.

This is neither a positive or negative statement, merely an observation.


----------



## RapShepard

Mox Girl said:


> I ended up buying the PPV on FITE, I wasn't going to but then I remembered all the live streams getting taken down for DoN so I changed my mind and bought it even though Mox isn't there


:lmao i hate when that happens lol


----------



## 260825

*These guys are really athletic.*


----------



## RKing85

I know Angelico is South African and his outfit is his countries colors.....but that ring attire is atrocious.

Thank god he is good.


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> If I had to choose, I feel Private Party will be the ones that gets over, so I agree. I have no interest in neon green Evans and pal.


I feel you on Angelico and Evans their attire is annoying as hell


----------



## ceeder

TD Stinger said:


> I present to you people, flippy shit.
> 
> This is neither a positive or negative statement, merely an observation.


Jack Evans is in the match, there’s no other match he can be in. 

Literally a parkour stoner.


----------



## Mordecay

This seems way to choreographed for my liking. It's impressive, I give them that


----------



## CoverD

ZSJ said:


> Gotta love seeing all the transphobic people show themselves. I'm good with Nyla winning. :mark


If that's what you want to take it as, go ahead.

What I saw was a wrestler that was gassed in a 20min Battle Royal that allows some periods for the wrestlers to rest. I saw sloppiness with some botches, and this isn't the first time that Nyla's had this issue. Nothing to do with her being trans at all, I just don't feel that she has the polish to her skills that's needed as the top wrestler in the women's division.

Hangman Page also has had some bad matches (Kip Sabian) and if he has a crappy showing against Jericho and wins the belt, I'll think the same thing, that he's not ready.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> I present to you people, flippy shit.
> 
> This is neither a positive or negative statement, merely an observation.


That's just todays wrestling. SEE flipochet...


----------



## EmbassyForever

the camera work is baaaaaaaaad


----------



## Alexander_G

The top rope dropkick stomp deal... how did he kick out of that? That could be a very fine finisher and not simply a random move.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> This seems way to choreographed for my liking. It's impressive, I give them that


that is why its on the preshow its just to get the crowd amped up


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope Tony is announcing. But if not that's okay


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Wonder if CM Punk will appear


----------



## birthday_massacre

Alexander_G said:


> The top rope dropkick deal... how did he kick out of that? That could be a very fine finisher and not simply a random move.


That is my one issue so far with AEW. Too many finisher type moves are used a normal moves and being kicked out of.

They need to tone that down.


----------



## Bosnian21

Private Party is great.


----------



## Death Rider

CoverD said:


> If that's what you want to take it as, go ahead.
> 
> What I saw was a wrestler that was gassed in a 20min Battle Royal that allows some periods for the wrestlers to rest. I saw sloppiness with some botches, and this isn't the first time that Nyla's had this issue. Nothing to do with her being trans at all, I just don't feel that she has the polish to her skills that's needed as the top wrestler in the women's division.
> 
> Hangman Page also has had some bad matches (Kip Sabian) and if he has a crappy showing against Jericho and wins the belt, I'll think the same thing, that he's not ready.


He is quite clearly not on about you. If you don't like her cause of her ability that is fine.


----------



## Chan Hung

Thank God no Marvez


----------



## ceeder

This is the shittiest Private Party match I have watched in a while.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Where's the constant bitching about the high spots and the top rope stuff? I mean if this was RAW and Ricochet most of you are in the RAW thread bitching constantly about him. Interesting.....


----------



## RainmakerV2

Flippy nerds.


----------



## Kabraxal

Not bad, but too many spots.


----------



## Chan Hung

Private Party should Win.


----------



## Geeee

The Private Party guy with the braids is pretty good but the bald one kinda sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung

Will Earl Hebner referee? Lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bryan Jericho said:


> Where's the constant bitching about the high spots and the top rope stuff? I mean if this was RAW and Ricochet most of you are in the RAW thread bitching constantly about him. Interesting.....


People are getting bored of pro wrestling matches become gymnastic routines?


----------



## RapShepard

Whoever's screaming :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> That is my one issue so far with AEW. Too many finisher type moves are used a normal moves and being kicked out of.
> 
> 
> 
> They need to tone that down.


Yeah some of the finishes have been underwhelming due to that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I must say the choreography of this dance number is atrociously executed. Sad display of artistic expression.


----------



## Chan Hung

Private Party chants....


----------



## McGee

This has been highly underwhelming thus far. I think people just like to praise this shit and crap on WWE to be cool or something.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Wrong team won IMO


----------



## Chan Hung

That ending was amazing 
:mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

Thatis a good tag finisher


----------



## Kabraxal

Decent match. Not my style but fun.


----------



## 260825

*That was a nice ending, some good recoverys there + I'm so glad it wasn't a kick out & went another 5 minutes.*


----------



## Alexander_G

The ref has one of the squeakiest voices I've ever heard.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Private Party needed the win more. Good job and good booking decision.


----------



## Chan Hung

McGee said:


> This has been highly underwhelming thus far. I think people just like to praise this shit and crap on WWE to be cool or something.


Buy In is never great. Did u see the actual DON ppv?


----------



## Mordecay

Good spotfest


----------



## EmbassyForever

Cool match, glad Private Party won.


----------



## EMGESP

McGee said:


> This has been highly underwhelming thus far. I think people just like to praise this shit and crap on WWE to be cool or something.


Everyone says this about every AEW preshow and everyone eventually changes their tune when the Main Card hits.


----------



## Bosnian21

Huge pop for Private Party.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good finally a heel turn!!!!!
:mark


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun stuff, though maybe trying to fit a bit too much in a short match.

Thank God Angelico and Evans are going heel. Evans is a great personality and it's handicapped being a face.


----------



## Kabraxal

Nice aftermath segment. I can like these guys as full heels.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Heel turn :mark


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Chan Hung said:


> That's just todays wrestling. SEE flipochet...


Therefore why dont the guys here hate this match then?
If ricochet would be in the ring everybody would lose their mind and complain.

I guess its AEW so they can do it and its great when AEW guys do.

The same goes for the Tag Team title match that will take place on the main show. PAC will flip and jump aswell tonight.

I wanna see JumpPac and FlipFenix + Fliptagon comments tonight.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JustAName

Good match, but private party needs to go for more covers after big moves, too much showboating, want to see more urgency from them after big moves that looks like it could knock their opponent out, which is a feeling even more enhanced by the fact that guy is then not moving for more than 5 seconds. Lots of potential though


----------



## looper007

That was a great tag match. Damn Private Party are charismatic as hell, and a great tag team for AEW. Jack Evans is awesome too. Crowd were into it and really made Party look like stars.


----------



## NXT Only

Party Poopers lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Hahaha Party Poopers!!!!!


----------



## RKing85

Good match.

Heel turn I think is a good move for Angelico and Evans. They were just there over the first couple shows.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

McGee said:


> This has been highly underwhelming thus far. I think people just like to praise this shit and crap on WWE to be cool or something.



Outside of Cody's matches and the Mox match where he destroyed that little frat boy, I've just seen highly choreographed flip matches that indy fans eat up and comedy segments only Vince would like.

I want them to be great, which is why them turning into a sarcastic indy fans wet dream makes me sad.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Who hired dollar store Lil Jon for private party's music


----------



## Alright_Mate

Flippy Shit.

Jack Evans is the most annoying wrestler in the World, the guy wrestles like a complete twat.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Called it! I got one! 

Evans and Angelico heel turn.


----------



## RapShepard

Christ camera man lol


----------



## Chan Hung

I am glad they turned heel their outfits are annoying and it matches their attitude


----------



## ElTerrible

They need to cut down a little on the unrealistic floppy stuff. Was not so good at the beginning and the end, but in between it was really good tag wrestling. 

Private Party is a great gimmick.

Good heel turn. Evans&Angelico needed an edge.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

oh wow now they sell for a little beatdown after all that spot shit.


----------



## Alexander_G

Nice leg lock! I want to see more of that!


----------



## looper007

Party Poopers!!! Good heel turn.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

RKing85 said:


> Good match.
> 
> Heel turn I think is a good move for Angelico and Evans. They were just there over the first couple shows.


Now they just need an attire make over.


----------



## 260825

*I'm glad they're building towards a heel turn, the green guys are good in-ring but they have a look that'll always have the crowd cheering for the other teams.*


----------



## CoverD

Death Rider said:


> He is quite clearly not on about you. If you don't like her cause of her ability that is fine.


That's fine, I'm just making it clear because some people on here do jump the gun on "well you're nitpicking because you don't like her lifestyle choices" and twist words.


----------



## sim8

The womens title meant to be unveiled tonight, right? I wonder who the Bret Hart equivalent will be? AJ Lee maybe...


----------



## RapShepard

EMGESP said:


> Everyone says this about every AEW preshow and everyone eventually changes their tune when the Main Card hits.


They really should get their pre-shows together though. This is supposed to entince folk to buy the PPV. But this one was is the 2nd best one they had imo.


----------



## Bosnian21

WARDLOW


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Can we stop with the WWE comparisons and just enjoy this for what it is.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

big dude promo :mark: squash everybody


----------



## EmbassyForever

WARDLOW. Nice. Thought it was Barrett for a second lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck yeah!!! Wardlow!!!
:bow


----------



## TheWrestlingCritic

I've not been converted to an AEW fan thus far, I've found the product to be boring and cheesy, but I'm giving All Out a chance to change my mind. If this flops (and the card looks underwhelming), I may be all out of AEW.


----------



## Mango13

MJF :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> big dude promo <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> squash everybody


Yep. Hosss Time


----------



## Bryan Jericho

That was corny as hell and now here's the clown MJF


----------



## ceeder

Alright_Mate said:


> Flippy Shit.
> 
> Jack Evans is the most annoying wrestler in the World, the guy wrestles like a complete twat.


Yep, and the funny part is he’s actually a cool and chill dude.

Such a retarded wrestler. Makes it look so fake. Doesn’t even look where the fallen dude is when he’s moonsaulting off the top ropes and shit. Just so stupid.


----------



## RKing85

Who is Wardlow?


----------



## TD Stinger

Sounds like the crowd can't hear what MJF is saying.

Sounds like he'll be Cody's corner man, or Cody picks someone else and that builds tension in that relationship.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan Jericho said:


> That was corny as hell and now here's the clown MJF


Nah it was good. Finally a hoss


----------



## NXT Only

TheWrestlingCritic said:


> I've not been converted to an AEW fan thus far, I've found the product to be boring and cheesy, but I'm giving All Out a chance to change my mind. If this flops (and the card looks underwhelming), I may be all out of AEW.



Peace king


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. Hosss Time


Good look. Hope he can be a great promo. Champ material.


----------



## looper007

Wardlow, damn he's built ain't he. People asking for big guys have one. Have to say that looked badass.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well commentary is about to be downgraded. Here comes JR....


----------



## RapShepard

You know I thought Angelico and Evans were heels this entire time.


----------



## RiverFenix

That Wardlow promo should watch Jack Reacher - last guy always runs.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> You know I thought Angelico and Evans were heels this entire time.


Tbf Jack Evans I always see as a heel as he is such an annoying shit :heston


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RKing85 said:


> Who is Wardlow?


If AEW isn't Kliq 2.0, he should be a slow build to be a top guy.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Chan Hung said:


> Nah it was good. Finally a hoss


Nah it really wasn't. But if you enjoyed it thats fine.


----------



## Bosnian21

Bryan Jericho said:


> That was corny as hell and now here's the clown MJF


I don’t get why you keep watching. 

Funnily enough, I find a lot of similarities between MJF and one your favorites (I assume) Jericho.


----------



## McGee

Where's Schiavonne? Give me him over JR


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Can we stop with the WWE comparisons and just enjoy this for what it is.


Nah comparisons are inevitable


----------



## RainmakerV2

Where is Schiavone?


----------



## looper007

Bosnian21 said:


> I don’t get why you keep watching.
> 
> Funnily enough, I find a lot of similarities between MJF and one your favorites (I assume) Jericho.


Hes a troll, just put him on ignore. Moans about everything.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bosnian21 said:


> I don’t get why you keep watching.
> 
> Funnily enough, I find a lot of similarities between MJF and one your favorites (I assume) Jericho.


Please don't insult Jericho like that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Seeing those extras in that Wardlow vignette selling moves like you would in a wrestling match in a parking lot was hilarious.


----------



## 260825

*So the commentary team has picked up business, & It's clear JR is giving his best; it's understandable at his age that he isn't as "quick" thinking as in his prime.*


----------



## FITZ

TheWrestlingCritic said:


> I've not been converted to an AEW fan thus far, I've found the product to be boring and cheesy, but I'm giving All Out a chance to change my mind. If this flops (and the card looks underwhelming), I may be all out of AEW.


I haven't really liked any of their pre-shows for their cards. I feel differently for the main cards though but the pre-show stuff they've done has been really underwhelming.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That Wardlow promo should watch Jack Reacher - last guy always runs.


Maybe he tried to run by jumping over Wardlow LOL


----------



## Alright_Mate

ceeder said:


> Yep, and the funny part is he’s actually a cool and chill dude.
> 
> Such a retarded wrestler. Makes it look so fake. Doesn’t even look where the fallen dude is when he’s moonsaulting off the top ropes and shit. Just so stupid.


The guy is just shit.

His match against Angelico funnily enough at PWG Bola 2015 was the worst Wrestling match I've ever watched, all because Jack Evans wrestled like a complete twat.


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> Wardlow, damn he's built ain't he. People asking for big guys have one. Have to say that looked badass.


Yeah he'll add much needed size, hopefully he wrestlers that brawler powerhouse style


----------



## Bryan Jericho

looper007 said:


> Hes a troll, just put him on ignore. Moans about everything.


Actually Im not. Im just not slurping up anything AEW gives us like alot of people it seems. Not everything they do is awesome, sorry to burst your bubble. They do some good things, but they also have a lot of crap like everywhere else.


----------



## TD Stinger

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where is Schiavone?


Don't think he'll be behind the booth until it's on TNT.


----------



## RapShepard

Death Rider said:


> Tbf Jack Evans I always see as a heel as he is such an annoying shit :heston


Yeah I thought they were wearing those ugly neon green outfits for heat lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

McGee said:


> Where's Schiavonne? Give me him over JR


It's not the greatest night in the history of our sport yet. When it is, he will be there to tell us.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

lol that pop for the Orange Cassidy shirt :mark


----------



## Mordecay

MJF totally costing Cody the match


----------



## Bosnian21

Bryan Jericho said:


> Please don't insult Jericho like that.


Both below 6’0”, extremely charismatic with a huge online fanbase built as a heel in the early part of their career. Good physiques as well.


----------



## CoverD

I'm thinking LAX is going to be making an appearance during or after the ladder match.


----------



## Geeee

That Owen Hart 3rd-eye shirt is like 10/10


----------



## McGee

Anyone else find these people chanting A E Dub seem obnoxious as fuck? You're not ECW you fucks.
'


----------



## Alexander_G

Thinking JR needs a proper color really bad. These two next to him are a little too vanilla.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Bryan Jericho said:


> Actually Im not. Im just not slurping up anything AEW gives us like alot of people it seems. Not everything they do is awesome, sorry to burst your bubble. They do some good things, but they also have a lot of crap like everywhere else.


You're a troll when you disagree apparently. 

Been called that already.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TD Stinger said:


> Don't think he'll be behind the booth until it's on TNT.


Awwwww man.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Yeah he'll add much needed size, hopefully he wrestlers that brawler powerhouse style


Seen some stuff of him on YouTube and he does wrestle like powerhouse but can do the small man stuff as well. Very good talent imo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

CoverD said:


> I'm thinking LAX is going to be making an appearance during or after the ladder match.


Which version, the new ones or Homicide?


----------



## ElTerrible

Seems a totally different crowd demographic than WWE. Lots of male adults, very few kids.


----------



## Bosnian21

looper007 said:


> Hes a troll, just put him on ignore. Moans about everything.


I already did. He was just posting so much in this thread I hd to assume he hd a change of heart about AEW.


----------



## looper007

CoverD said:


> I'm thinking LAX is going to be making an appearance during or after the ladder match.


I'm expecting LAX and Johnny Impact/Nitro/Morrison to debut too. I'm calling it now lol


----------



## RKing85

like 5 minutes straight of crowd shots. Could have timed this out better.

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## 260825

*Eventually, someone on the desk will have to turn heel & add the staple heel/face dynamic.*


----------



## Best Bout Machine

It's time :mark


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

ElTerrible said:


> Seems a totally different crowd demographic than WWE. Lots of male adults, very few kids.


That's a good things kids ruined the WWE with the PG crap ( IMO)


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Loved the crowd shots.

Lets gooooo

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD

TheLooseCanon said:


> Which version, the new ones or Homicide?


I was leaning toward the new ones.


----------



## McGee

Damn my stream ended. I don't give a damn about this enough to pay 60 bucks if CM Punk shows up I'll catch it on YouTube.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I BEG of AEW to kill the crowd lighting.

It just is too similar to a WWE thing. And I don't mean that as a "oh they want to be WWE."

I just mean it makes the presentation look similar, and it's and extremely shitty presentation tool.


----------



## Mango13

Pyro :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> Maybe he tried to run by jumping over Wardlow LOL


I guess. I think the vignette would have been better with the last gun turning tail and running away though. I believe Reacher says 4 & 5 always run and that 5 on one is really three-on-one as you have the leader, the two wingmen and then the guys that run.


----------



## safc-scotty

Americans really love their national anthem don't they :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

CoverD said:


> I was leaning toward the new ones.


I just haven't followed Impact and stuff lately. I was a fan of Homicide back in the day, so didn't know.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bosnian21 said:


> I already did. He was just posting so much in this thread I hd to assume he hd a change of heart about AEW.


Weird, since some of my favorites are in AEW. No change of heart needed, I appreciate some of their stuff and don't some of their others. But guess thats a troll to some of you fine fine people in here fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24

McGee said:


> Damn my stream ended. I don't give a damn about this enough to pay 60 bucks if CM Punk shows up I'll catch it on YouTube.


50/50 chance I'd say.

Question is, if he was coming to AEW do you debut him tonight, to draw in people for the TNT debut, or do you debut him on TNT, Luger style.


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> Seen some stuff of him on YouTube and he does wrestle like powerhouse but can do the small man stuff as well. Very good talent imo.


Oh so similar to Brian Cage then! That's awesome, at some point he clearly has to destroy Darby.


----------



## Mango13

AEW actually paying for good music :mark:


----------



## looper007

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I BEG of AEW to kill the crowd lighting.
> 
> It just is too similar to a WWE thing. And I don't mean that as a "oh they want to be WWE."
> 
> I just mean it makes the presentation look similar, and it's and extremely shitty presentation tool.


Got to give it time people. It's going to take a year or two before they find their feet with lighting, Camera work, presentation etc... this isn't a few weeks and it's sorted type job. Don't mean to sound like a smart ass. This will take a while before they find their groove.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

JamesCurtis24 said:


> 50/50 chance I'd say.
> 
> Question is, if he was coming to AEW do you debut him tonight, to draw in people for the TNT debut, or do you debut him on TNT, Luger style.


I’d debut him tonight to get people talking


----------



## TheLooseCanon

loud music + wrestling = $


----------



## MetalKiwi

This PPV feels special. I like it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Weird that they're hyping up Mox's absence more than they are PAC as a replacement. Feels weird.


----------



## RKing85

Jesus Christ himself could accompany Rhodes to the ring for the match tonight and most people would still be disappointed it's not Arn Anderson.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rock music nice


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They could at least give Mox a promo on the show. He's the biggest in prime star they got.


----------



## CoverD

RKing85 said:


> Jesus Christ himself could accompany Rhodes to the ring for the match tonight and most people would still be disappointed it's not Arn Anderson.


Accurate.


----------



## Bosnian21

Wardlow feels like he was handpicked by Cody. Calling it now. Cody/MJF/Wardlow/Brandi/whoever joins at Cody at ringside will be a stable.


----------



## Chan Hung

PPV has bad words.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

If Shida lose I riot


----------



## looper007

It feels epic and like a massive show. Good stuff editors and makers of those videos.


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> Jesus Christ himself could accompany Rhodes to the ring for the match tonight and most people would still be disappointed it's not Arn Anderson.


Jesus doesn't have a GOAT level spine buster


----------



## virus21

ElTerrible said:


> Seems a totally different crowd demographic than WWE. Lots of male adults, very few kids.


AEW is an adult product. They want the audience WWE pissed away years ago


----------



## TheLooseCanon

looper007 said:


> It feels epic and like a massive show. Good stuff editors and makers of those videos.


90% because of music.

Replace it with that PG rated hip hop shit WWE does and it will feel corny.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

looper007 said:


> Got to give it time people. It's going to take a year or two before they find their feet with lighting, Camera work, presentation etc... this isn't a few weeks and it's sorted type job. Don't mean to sound like a smart ass. This will take a while before they find their groove.


It should not be that difficult to figure out you don't need colored light shining down on the crowd.

I dunno I'm just so strongly against it I guess is my issue.


----------



## Death Rider

ElTerrible said:


> Seems a totally different crowd demographic than WWE. Lots of male adults, very few kids.


Yeah even at NXT UK today there was a lot of kids..... They learned some swear words today.


----------



## Ham and Egger

My girlfriend was asking why dont I just stream this event instead of paying for it. I'm trying to support the movement, GODDAMNIT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> Jesus doesn't have a GOAT level spine buster


Or was part of the greatest stable ever that used fingers for their logo.


----------



## Mordecay

That is gonna be the match order? Spears/Cody probably have something special if they are gonna follow PAC/Omega, because that's the only way they have the crowd not turning on the match


----------



## JamesCurtis24

TheLooseCanon said:


> 90% because of music.
> 
> Replace it with that PG rated hip hop shit WWE does and it will feel corny.


In the late 90's/early 2000s the WWE's ppv opening packages were unbelievable. Every single one felt like some sort of biblical apocalypse about to take place in the ring.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ham and Egger said:


> My girlfriend was asking why dont I just stream this event instead of paying for it. I'm trying to support the movement, GODDAMNIT!


Plus for DoN AEW was taking down every stream they could find, it was so awful. That's why I bought this show cos I was tired of that last time :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

SCU, Lucha Bros, and Bucks are the only tag teams that should be near belts right now.

I mean, that's better than WWE's division, but still.


----------



## Swan-San

The crowd lighting looks so good in entrances because there is NO lighting. I don't understand how nobody at AEW sees it that way. It looks so awful with the blue and red lights.


----------



## Joe Gill

scu needs to retire already.... same old act


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> Or was part of the greatest stable ever that used fingers for their logo.


No lies detected


----------



## FITZ

I like the guys in SCU. I don't understand why they're faces when their gimmick is to complain about the city they're in and how it's not as good as Southern California.


----------



## RKing85

So Cal Uncensored are the perfect opening match guys for AEW. 

So Cal needs to get a win. Going with them in this one.


----------



## TD Stinger

Luchasaurus's entrance is just goofy enough to work.

I still don't care for Stunt being apart of this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JamesCurtis24 said:


> In the late 90's/early 2000s the WWE's ppv opening packages were unbelievable. Every single one felt like some sort of biblical apocalypse about to take place in the ring.


When they had better music, instead of Flo Rida and Miley Cyrus shit they do now.


----------



## Mango13

The Jurassic Express.....................................................................................................:maury


----------



## Illogical

Mox Girl said:


> Plus for DoN AEW was taking down every stream they could find, it was so awful. That's why I bought this show cos I was tired of that last time :lol


Some people don't try hard enough for good streams.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Marko Stunt needs to fuck off. Killing this cool gimkick.


----------



## Geeee

Hopefully a big win for A Boy and His Dinosaur!


----------



## elo

Damn, that Jurassic Express entrance was sick.


----------



## JRL

It's going to break a lot of hearts when Luchasarus eventually turns on Jungle Boy.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Marko Stunt ruins this match for me. 

Dude is a joke ..


----------



## Trophies

Did Jungle Boy bulk up a bit?


----------



## RapShepard

FITZ said:


> I like the guys in SCU. I don't understand why they're faces when their gimmick is to complain about the city they're in and how it's not as good as Southern California.


I think its just because at this point Daniels and Kazarian are legends, so unless they're doing extremely vile shit they're too loved to be booed.


----------



## JRL

Whoa, Marko Stunt makes Jungle Boy look like Drew McIntyre.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

FITZ said:


> I like the guys in SCU. I don't understand why they're faces when their gimmick is to complain about the city they're in and how it's not as good as Southern California.


Known guys will always be loved. They'll be heels when they can build up more teams.


----------



## CoverD

I wish they would just troll WWE and call them "The Jurassic Experience" yet get the name over.


----------



## Geeee

Trophies said:


> Did Jungle Boy bulk up a bit?


Does look like he's been working on his core.


----------



## Boldgerg

Marko Stunt can fuck off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

There's really a tag team called 'a boy, a boy, and his dinosaur'.

Now just imagine if Vince created that name. What would this forum say.....


----------



## RapShepard

JRL said:


> It's going to break a lot of hearts when Luchasarus eventually turns on Jungle Boy.


He definitely has to drop the Batista "I thought you were my friend" as he beats him up


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

JRL said:


> It's going to break a lot of hearts when Luchasarus eventually turns on Jungle Boy.


honesty they slow him down - needs to happen.


----------



## Mango13

TheLooseCanon said:


> There's really a tag team called 'a boy, a boy, and his dinosaur'.
> 
> Now just imagine if Vince created that name. What would this forum say.....



Jurassic Express will get a pass though because it's AEW. AEW can't do anything bad :eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JRL said:


> It's going to break a lot of hearts when Luchasarus eventually turns on Jungle Boy.


I'll mark


----------



## epfou1

Did i hear correct that JR call Jungle boy, "Jungle Jack"


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Mango13 said:


> Jurassic Express will get a pass though because it's AEW. AEW can't do anything bad :eyeroll


Down votes incoming ...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

epfou1 said:


> Did i hear correct that JR call Jungle boy, "Jungle Jack"


All flippers look alike. I used to call Austin matches damn it! :bahgawd


----------



## JRL

Marko could be good in a Spike Dudley role where it is incredibly fun to watch him get destroyed in the ring.


----------



## ElTerrible

Great start. Much more realistic smooth countermoves, than being overly floppy to show off athletism. Well Kaz and Daniels are just veterans.


----------



## 260825

*That was actually really good.*


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Luchasaurus looking good :mark


----------



## Trophies

Marko Stunt looks like a shit Luchasarus dropped before the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JRL said:


> Marko could be good in a Spike Dudley role where it is incredibly fun to watch him get destroyed in the ring.


Hope that hoss guy they did a promo for earlier debuts by destroying Marko while the dinosaur gets handcuffed to the ropes watching.


----------



## Chan Hung

epfou1 said:


> Did i hear correct that JR call Jungle boy, "Jungle Jack"


Maybe
:russo


----------



## King Gimp

Luchasaurus is JJJJJJJJACKED


----------



## Mango13

I'm sorry but these two 100lb midgets shouldn't be anywhere near a wrestling ring, especially a wrestling ring that has a national tv show.


----------



## Geeee

Jungle Boy is almost 6' I think. Same height as Kazarian and Daniels. Don't know why he felt shorter than that to me...


----------



## Chan Hung

Not a lot of flips 
Good match.


----------



## FITZ

TheLooseCanon said:


> There's really a tag team called 'a boy, a boy, and his dinosaur'.
> 
> Now just imagine if Vince created that name. What would this forum say.....


I mean most people are complaining about Stunt.

I think he has his uses in a the company. But when there's a small wrestler that rides around on the shoulders of a large wrestler (which is amusing) adding a third person to the team doesn't make a ton of sense.


----------



## RapShepard

Why is JR stuck on the Jungle Jack thing lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why is there a 14 year old boy in the ring lololol


----------



## Chan Hung

I dont mind Stunt


----------



## CoverD

Mango13 said:


> I'm sorry but these two 100lb midgets shouldn't be anywhere near a wrestling ring, especially a wrestling ring that has a national tv show.


I'm alright with Jungle Boy, but Marko Stunt can kindly fuck off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

If SCU loses to 2 kids and a dinosaur, this company has no hope.

I might even believe Russo's 'WWE is running AEW' crap.


----------



## 260825

*I have to keep reminding myself that Daniels is 49 years old.*


----------



## JRL

epfou1 said:


> Did i hear correct that JR call Jungle boy, "Jungle Jack"


His name is Jack so JR is just showing off his insider knowledge.


----------



## CoverD

Can we get a belt on this dinosaur...please?


----------



## The XL 2

Lol Marko Stunt looks ridiculous in there


----------



## TD Stinger

Luchasaurus is awesome.

Him being the only real big guy in AEW helps out a lot.


----------



## JRL

All the flippy shit is coming from the biggest guy in the match.


----------



## Mordecay

Luchasaurus is a fucking star


----------



## Kabraxal

This match is more like it. Love watching Kazarian and Daniels work though.


----------



## RKing85

Luchasaurus has gotten more over in 3 months than the WWE has managed to get anybody over in the last 5 years.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JRL said:


> His name is Jack so JR is just showing off his insider knowledge.


Yeah, honestly they need to promote him more as Luke's kid.


----------



## FITZ

Mango13 said:


> I'm sorry but these two 100lb midgets shouldn't be anywhere near a wrestling ring, especially a wrestling ring that has a national tv show.


Stunt I get what you're saying. I mean the idea of having a tiny guy in the company that flies around and gets throw around has some appeal but I understand not liking him. 

Jungle Boy just turned 22 and he's average height. If he bulks up a little I think he can have a solid future.


----------



## RapShepard

Incredible sequence


----------



## ElTerrible

TheLooseCanon said:


> If SCU loses to 2 kids and a dinosaur, this company has no hope.
> 
> I might even believe Russo's 'WWE is running AEW' crap.


Well I´d bet on a T-Rex against three unarmed man each time. :crying:


----------



## bradatar

FUCK YEAHH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

FITZ said:


> I mean most people are complaining about Stunt.
> 
> I think he has his uses in a the company. But when there's a small wrestler that rides around on the shoulders of a large wrestler (which is amusing) adding a third person to the team doesn't make a ton of sense.


Maybe if they can have Stunt on the shoulders of Jungle Boy who is on the shoulders of Luchasaurus. I would mark for that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Exactly what you want from an opener.

Fast paced, exciting, and didn't overstay its welcome.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RapShepard said:


> Why is JR stuck on the Jungle Jack thing lol


Do you know his name is Jack Perry? Luke's son.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That was a fun match. Good way to open the show.


----------



## Mango13

Thank god SCU won


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Not even going to celebrate. That needed to happen.


----------



## EMGESP

That was the wrong winner by a long shot.


----------



## RapShepard

The codebreaker and ace crusher seem to be go to enders for tag moves lol


----------



## 260825

*I'm glad they cut back the false finishers, so far anyhow.

Lucha, Jungle & Marko need to be kept underdogs until TNT at least, they don't need wins cause they're already over.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HAHA! That was an AMAZING match!

Luchasaurus is the absolute BEST!

JungleBoy is a future megastar!


----------



## RKing85

that wasn't a 5 star match, but that was the PERFECT opener for this card.


----------



## ElTerrible

Luchasaurus. :bow


----------



## Geeee

Why did Luchasaurus tag in Marko Stunt? That was really dumb...


----------



## Mordecay

Wrong team won


----------



## Bosnian21

Great match and Stunt eats the pin. Lichasaurus and Jungle Boy are super over though.


----------



## Trophies

Fun match. Glad they didn't do so many false finishes.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

You knew Stunt was going to take the pin - Good choice.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Luchasaurus is great xD


----------



## EMGESP

Luchasauras is mega over and I'm happy about that.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

1-0 to start the main show.


----------



## RapShepard

ripcitydisciple said:


> Do you know his name is Jack Perry? Luke's son.


Well I didn't when I made the comment someone else commented the reason in the thread though


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay said:


> Wrong team won


Not really


----------



## Chan Hung

Jungle Express should have won.


----------



## looper007

Very good opener. Jurassic Express are a great team. I never seen a big man do half the stuff he did. I wished they won but Marko Stunt should be taking the pins for that team.

Great start to the PPV.


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC vs. Omega already?

Damn.


----------



## Mox Girl

Luchasaurus is awesome, and I like Jungle Boy too. Marko is ok but it's hard to take him seriously :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Luchasaurus is a fucking star. 

Get that midget out of the ring for good. Dude is awful.


----------



## Mango13

MOTN incoming?


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> Luchasauras is mega over and I'm happy about that.


Me too


----------



## Bosnian21

Wait Pac vs Omega now?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

PAC vs Omega already? :mark


----------



## CoverD

Luchasaurus almost ripped Stunt's arm out of its socket on that hand raise...Christ almighty.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Spreading out the big matches.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Luchasaurus needs to ditch these two hopefully soon.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I low key thought that Jurassic Express would win but glad that SCU got the W.

Now Omega vs Pac.


----------



## Kabraxal

Right team won but they really keep getting Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus over despite their gimmick screaming New Generation at times. Awesome.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TD Stinger said:


> PAC vs. Omega already?
> 
> Damn.



Went from a main event to a mid card when Mox dropped out. Sorry indy Pac fans.


----------



## Mordecay

You really have Kenny/PAC as the second match of the show? Come on :fuckthis


----------



## Trophies

Damn why is Omega/Pac on so early?


----------



## 260825

*I'm glad this match is on now, AEWs other PPVs had a stream of big matches all at the end.*


----------



## Bosnian21

Great lighting a d pyro for Omega.


----------



## JRL

I hope everyone always refers to Pac as Pac, the bastard.


----------



## Chan Hung

Pac vs Omega time


----------



## Fallfarc

Great opener


----------



## looper007

Omega vs Pac this early in the show. Surprised by that, maybe cause Pac or Omega get involved with the Title match.


----------



## RKing85

little surprized this is going on so early but whatever.

Going with Omega to win this one.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Great match! Soon to be followed by another great match.
Very good PPV so far !


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Kenny Omega created the name The Elite btw. AEW wouldn't exist without Kenny Omega. Yall better respect.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They have a win/loss record? Ohhhh sheeeeiiiitt.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

What a stupid nick name

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

Love the entrance (videos). Really good shit.


----------



## Kabraxal

Rooting for Pac here. He’s been one of my favourites for a while.


----------



## Mango13

That Pyro seemed out of place. Doesn't really fit with his entrance.


----------



## JRL

It's crazy to think Pac used to come out wearing a cape and acting like a superhero.


----------



## 260825

*Never thought i'd see Neville look legit, but here we are.*


----------



## Best Bout Machine

PAC's theme sounds like it was done by Pendulum. I like it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why are people surprised this is on now?

The main event will be the title match, and you have the MotN being the Lucha/Bucks match obviously.

Then you have a rivalry match that will have blood in Cody/Mr 10.

This is a undercard bout with no heat.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

CoverD said:


> Luchasaurus almost ripped Stunt's arm out of its socket on that hand raise...Christ almighty.


Lmao


----------



## Geeee

Is Omega's gear inspired by Metroid?


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

ripcitydisciple said:


> 1-0 to start the main show.


Don't jinx yourself bro!!



Geeee said:


> Is Omega's gear inspired by Metroid?


Lol, good call!


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice match.

Good to see it outside the ring

I hope we see some good surprises tonight


----------



## Kabraxal

Start counting ref. Get this out of ring time undr fucking control...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

dumb bastard. :bahgawd


----------



## Mordecay

PAC is so fucking crisp


----------



## elo

Geezes, those were some rough barricade bumps.


----------



## RapShepard

The refs in AEW at hella relaxed in the rules lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Could this be a 30 minute time limit draw?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Not gonna lie, hate flippy shit, but Pac has a good look and doesn't botch like 99% of flippers do.

So, push him.


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL sometimes JR still brings the goods. 

He´s a dumb bastard.


----------



## IronMan8

Super impressed so far

Luchasaurus is a superstar 

Kenny and PAC look like ring masters and I’m actually entertained watching them in-ring (usually I skip matches and watch promos)


----------



## Kabraxal

RapShepard said:


> The refs in AEW at hella relaxed in the rules lol


They need to tamp down on it. It’s one area you don’t want to be different. Follow the rules.


----------



## Trophies

They definitely need a little more room outside of the ring. Maybe not WWE room, but enough so talent doesn't get hurt.


----------



## Alexander_G

Needs more selling. Especially from Kenny. How do you recover so quickly from some of this shit?


----------



## The Masked One

That dropkick on PAC though :zayn3


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RapShepard said:


> The refs in AEW at hella relaxed in the rules lol


Somebody will have likely already replied after I have posted; It is referee's discretion in AEW. Like New Japan.


----------



## IronMan8

The time limit announcements might get annoying. They remind me a pinfall won’t take place for another 10+ minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Pac with gum in his mouth lol


----------



## Swan-San

what's the point of having such a big arena if you're going to cover the crowd in blue shade.


----------



## Geeee

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not gonna lie, hate flippy shit, but Pac has a good look and doesn't botch like 99% of flippers do.
> 
> So, push him.


The nice thing about PAC is, even though he's short he looks like he could beat someone up IRL


----------



## King Gimp

JESUS


----------



## 260825

*This shit is clean. Really crisp.*


----------



## captainzombie

Someone is going to bust up their shins very good if they don't get a bit more space between the ring and the barricades.


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

His legs just got fucked up.


Stop flipping Pac. You're jacked. Do power moves.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The need to push back that barricade. Guys are crashing their legs into them...


----------



## Mordecay

Those barricades are too close for these kind of spots


----------



## Chan Hung

They need more room outside the ring. I agree


----------



## elo

These fucking barricades, holy shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Geeee said:


> The nice thing about PAC is, even though he's short he looks like he could beat someone up IRL


Which is what wrestling used to be judged by. We need that again.


----------



## RKing85

PAC crashed into the rail as much as he did Omega on that backflip to the outside.

Very similar to what broke TK O'Ryan's leg in ROH.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Yeah they really need more space between the barricade. Like one more row back.


----------



## captainzombie

IronMan8 said:


> The time limit announcements might get annoying. They remind me a pinfall won’t take place for another 10+ minutes.


I don't mind it, it's how the old Crockett NWA and very early WCW days used to be.


----------



## IronMan8

Alexander_G said:


> Needs more selling. Especially from Kenny. How do you recover so quickly from some of this shit?


I just thought the same thing - Kenny outside the ring hitting his legs + selling head heavily... 5 seconds later he’s completely fine.

PAC just hit a 450 on one leg too


----------



## The Masked One

Geeee said:


> The nice thing about PAC is, even though he's short he looks like he could beat someone up IRL


He genuinely looks like a mean bastard :vince


----------



## Mango13

I usually enjoy JR's commentary, but something is off tonight I can't stand him right now.


----------



## Mox Girl

Yeah they def need more room between the ring and the barricade. It's an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## captainzombie

Omega keeps looking at something up in the stands after those chops, maybe Mox appearance.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> They need more room outside the ring. I agree


Hell yeah glad he didn't break his shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Alexander_G said:


> Needs more selling. Especially from Kenny. How do you recover so quickly from some of this shit?


Flip matches worry about the next dance move. Which is why I'm no fan of that style. Wrestling needs to be believable.


----------



## Mox Girl

captainzombie said:


> Omega keeps looking at something up in the stands after those chops, maybe Mox appearance.


Mox is unable to travel right now, so unless he was lying then he won't be there lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

What a match.wow.


----------



## JRL

Mango13 said:


> I usually enjoy JR's commentary, but something is off tonight I can't stand him right now.


Not enough BBQ sauce.


----------



## IronMan8

PAC completely no-selling his legs now after that brutal blow... he sucks.

A real wrestler would alter the rest of his match, but PAC is sticking to a choreographed script 

He sucks in-ring

Spot monkey


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mango13 said:


> I usually enjoy JR's commentary, but something is off tonight I can't stand him right now.


He gave me 'well he's a dumb bastard' so far, so all I need from him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy Shit. What a match


----------



## captainzombie

Mox Girl said:


> Mox is unable to travel right now, so unless he was lying then he won't be there lol.


Ahhh okay. Knew about his injury, but wasn't sure if they would still find a way to get him to and on the show.


----------



## Swan-San

JR's been fantastic so far, it's like he's taken some cocaine compared to the other ppvs. He needs some adversery from the other commentators tho, they ssound like yes men


----------



## Alexander_G

I mean, even if you're going to bang your shins on a barricade, sell it. Wood adds to the flavor.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually enjoy JR's commentary, but something is off tonight I can't stand him right now.
> 
> 
> 
> He gave me 'well he's a dumb bastard' so far, so all I need from him.
Click to expand...

Yeah I marked out!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Crowd light is so distracting.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Neither one of these cats sell lol


----------



## Mordecay

This match is great


----------



## Geeee

PAC has maybe the best German Suplexes right now


----------



## Chan Hung

Swan-San said:


> JR's been fantastic so far, it's like he's taken some cocaine compared to the other ppvs. He needs some adversery from the other commentators tho, they ssound like yes men


I agree. He mixed the cocaine with bbq sauce tonight!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Spot monkey, flippy shit, no selling?

Welcome to AEW.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit Kenny pulling out some wild shit


----------



## 260825

*This match is really good, very innovative.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Mordecay said:


> This match is great


Agreed. Amazing. Match.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Neither one of these cats sell lol


You're not wrong, but it's a tradeoff for matches with a pace like this.


----------



## IronMan8

Alexander_G said:


> I mean, even if you're going to bang your shins on a barricade, sell it. Wood adds to the flavor.


Yep, PAC sucks. 

I can now say Roman Reigns is a better pro wrestler than PAC because at least he knows the basics of selling.

Kenny is winning me over bigtime though, I finally see what everyone has been talking about


----------



## ElTerrible

I just looked up crisp and Google spit out an image of Kenny and PAC. Damn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Swan-San said:


> JR's been fantastic so far, it's like he's taken some cocaine compared to the other ppvs. He needs some adversery from the other commentators tho, they ssound like yes men


I want more of the 'Oh, it's FRUITY! FRUITY FRUITY FRUITY!' JR.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

They are botching.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

THE BASTARD.....PAC!


----------



## RapShepard

Bad botch but shit happens


----------



## Trophies

The brutalizer :sodone


----------



## JRL

They don't call a Pac submission the bastard lock?


----------



## Kabraxal

Holy shit yes! PAC!

Great match. Man Pac is a beast.


----------



## 260825

*Aha, I liked that.*


----------



## Mordecay

That was surprising


----------



## IronMan8

PAC just got a KNEE TO FACE and 2 seconds later he stands up.

He’s one of the worst pro wrestlers I’ve ever seen perform. This is stupid.

Figured Kenny would go on a losing streak once they mentioned his record. 

Use him to get everyone else over, then he has an underdog chase to his first title reign after he’s more well-known.


----------



## EMGESP

3 losses in a row. Thats so weird.


----------



## birthday_massacre

wow OMega loses again


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Damn, that was a great match! :mark


----------



## sailord

Night night


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kenny Omega is a LOSER!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider

Wow did not expect that finish. Great match


----------



## The Masked One

IronMan8 said:


> Yep, PAC sucks.
> 
> I can now say Roman Reigns is a better pro wrestler than PAC because at least he knows the basics of selling.
> 
> Kenny is winning me over bigtime though, I finally see what everyone has been talking about


What the hell has Roman Reigns to do with this? :aries2


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwwww


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

***1/2 at best

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

IronMan8 said:


> Yep, PAC sucks.
> 
> I can now say Roman Reigns is a better pro wrestler than PAC because at least he knows the basics of selling.
> 
> Kenny is winning me over bigtime though, I finally see what everyone has been talking about


Flippers can't improvise. They train their dance moves out, so instead of going with the flow, they have to keep on track.


----------



## TD Stinger

Really good match and surprising finish. Didn't see PAC winning, but it was the right move.

Match itself was really good, but not THE MATCH I think some people were expecting. The finish wasn't great because of that Reverse Rana spot.


----------



## Mox Girl

Surprising ending there. Good match though.

Now I wonder if Mox would have beaten Kenny???


----------



## Bosnian21

Great match. I knew Omega would lose.


----------



## RKing85

Wow. I did not see that result coming. PAC must have signed some type of deal with AEW. Good match.


----------



## NXT Only

Beautiful finish


----------



## RapShepard

EMGESP said:


> 3 losses in a row. Thats so weird.


3 in a row?


----------



## The Masked One

Ballsy finish! Well played!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

VitoCorleoneX said:


> They are botching.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Dude, they went NON STOP for 20 plus minutes. No submission or rest holds. They were clearly exhausted, I can cut them some slack towards the end.


----------



## Chan Hung

What. A. Fucking. Match!!!
:bow


----------



## Mordecay

Besides that botch I don't think this match will be topped, incredible match, and I loved that finish


----------



## birthday_massacre

Guess they will be going with the Omega come back story for all these losses


----------



## PavelGaborik

What the fuck kind of finish was that? 

Such a good match ruined by a trash finish.


----------



## looper007

Great match. Great way to interduce Pac AEW. Omega losing again is shocking.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Ricochet would be proud with the match.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Mordecay said:


> Besides that botch I don't think this match will be topped, incredible match, and I loved that finish


I was thinking are the top matches going to top this LOL


----------



## Best Bout Machine

This has been a great show so far. :mark


----------



## ripcitydisciple

2-0


----------



## Ratedr4life

Wow guess the replacement does always win :hmm


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mordecay said:


> Besides that botch I don't think this match will be topped, incredible match, and I loved that finish


Pentagon, ladders, and Shawn Michaels wannabes getting thrown through them is what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Really good match and surprising finish. Didn't see PAC winning, but it was the right move.
> 
> Match itself was really good, but not THE MATCH I think some people were expecting. The finish wasn't great because of that Reverse Rana spot.


PAC was not at 100% and they had only a few days to prepare for this match.


----------



## Geeee

IMO the botch at the end kinda added to the match. Showed they were exhausted. Good match that would've been better with a story but they obviously had to improvise with Mox out.


----------



## JustAName

Mox was for sure winning, I am not really sure what they are doing with Omega. They gonna sell this as Omega was too focused on Mox? It didn't seem during the match that he was so yeah, curious decision. I believe Omega can bounce back with no problem, I just expected way stronger booking for him and to be honest, justifiably so, he is absolutely an amazing wrestler.

Awesome match btw, Pac is awesome in his own right


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn that is a shocking finish. Kenny is really taking some for the team. 

Great finishing move though. Kenny´s face literally turned blue.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bullshit.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

One thing I've noticed so far in AEW and maybe some will grow is seemingly no good entrance music. 

May seem arbitrary but virtually every major or memorable star has that theme that when it hits, you know what you're in for.


----------



## RiverFenix

Omega beat Cima last PPV. Omega was still focused on Moxley in all the promo's and the like - looking past PAC.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I now have no interest in Mox\Omega. 

Lol @ Kenny losing to Pac.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

This match should be fun.


----------



## elo

Delivered big time for me considering it was thrown together at the last moment.


----------



## CoverD

First rule of sponsorships Allen...DON'T SPIT ON THE ADVERTISING PROPS


----------



## Ham and Egger

They are giving Botchamania a lot of content for their next video. :lol


----------



## Alexander_G

Jesus H. Kittens. They kept getting up so much I couldn't even catch up.

Like for example. That was the snappiest dragon suplex I've ever seen from Kenny, and PAC is getting up on his knees after that. Then the V-trigger, still gets up. Jesus H. Kittens. 

Gives PAC another knee. Then grabs him by the wrist and PICKS HIM UP! Aren't you at least going to pin him? We're just going down moveset row here and you're not giving us time to get the feel of it.

You got to let shit marinate sometimes. I didn't expect PAC to get up and tap out anybody after what he got seconds before it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Gimmick match incoming. Remember when people shit on WCW for matches like this or WWE with pancakes?

But Cracker Barrel + indy fans = mark out bro


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm turning this show off if Havoc doesn't put Janela in that barrel and roll him down the stage.


----------



## 260825

*I remember when PAC was in WWE, & he basically had like 3 moves, some flips & then won or loss. 

That match was the first I seen since those days, & what a worker.*


----------



## JRL

The cracker barrel challenge?


----------



## Joe Gill

match was ok but nothing special or memorable.
if that ends up being the best match of the ppv than this is going to be a dud compared to double or nothing


----------



## Trophies

Why is Havoc/Allen in a match about cracker barrels? :lol


----------



## looper007

Great opener match. Excellent Omega/Pac match. Very good tag match in the pre show. Great PPV so far.

Expecting this match to be very good and just crazy.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

So we gonna accept botches when a hard fought match goes 20+ minutes. Ok.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FITZ

I like story arch with Omega. Comes in with a claim of being the best wrestler in the world and drops 2 in a row to former WWE guys.


----------



## Bosnian21

I’d like to see people claim nepotism now with Omega’s negative singles record.


----------



## The Masked One

I haven't caught up with wrestling for a while. Is Omega putting other talent over because he may leave or something?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

What if I don't like anybody in this match? Cam I root for the barrels?


----------



## MetalKiwi

Botch lol


----------



## RKing85

If nobody gets a biscuit shoved down their throat in this match, I'm going to be pissed.

I'll say Janela gets the win here but it could really be anyone.


----------



## RapShepard

I want my guy Janela to take this


----------



## RiverFenix

Allin has to win here going into television. Janela's losing streak can keep getting him more desperate. Havoc is a non-entity and needs to be established once television happens.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cracker Barrel on a pole match.

Meltzer will give it 5 stars because it's not WCW.


----------



## JustAName

Stream keeps cutting out and lagging, will not purchase the next one


----------



## Alexander_G

I'm kind of a Havoc fan so I'll support him here.


----------



## JRL

At least they learned not to put the barrels in the ring.


----------



## Fallfarc

I am enjoying this way more than anything wwe have done in a very long time


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So skinny fat Vampiro vs guy in daisy dukes over tights vs guy who gets ass kicked by Enzo



No.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Well that last match will probably be the best one. It's only downhill from here folks.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Allin has to win here going into television. Janela's losing streak can keep getting him more desperate. Havoc is a non-entity and needs to be established once television happens.


If Janela loses I complain and drink more!!!


----------



## CoverD

JRL said:


> At least they learned not to put the barrels in the ring.


Someone's getting nailed with one.


----------



## FITZ

JustAName said:


> Stream keeps cutting out and lagging, will not purchase the next one


I've got a Roku player and I plugged an Ethernet cable into it. Probably one of my top 10 best life decisions.


----------



## Geeee

VitoCorleoneX said:


> So we gonna accept botches when a hard fought match goes 20+ minutes. Ok.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Personally, I am ok with botches as long as it doesn't make wrestling look fake. In this case, they just whiffed, which happens all the time in real sports.


----------



## Chan Hung

Should be a descent match


----------



## Alexander_G

See, Havoc knows what he's there for. Why waste time in these kind of matches, right?


----------



## JRL

Cracker Barrel restaurants are all about a lack of rules and violence.


----------



## midgetlover69

So are we still suppose to give a fuck about omega vs moxley after omega just lost to a random that just debuted?


----------



## imthegame19

JustAName said:


> Mox was for sure winning, I am not really sure what they are doing with Omega. They gonna sell this as Omega was too focused on Mox? It didn't seem during the match that he was so yeah, curious decision. I believe Omega can bounce back with no problem, I just expected way stronger booking for him and to be honest, justifiably so, he is absolutely an amazing wrestler.
> 
> Awesome match btw, Pac is awesome in his own right



Yeah they will sell it as he took Pac lightly and couldn't get over Moxley not being there. He acted all cocky in his promo in Moxley missing the match. He even mentioned Moxley not winning G1 and how he did in his first try. So when Moxley comes back he will say something like how did ALL Out go for you Kenny and rub it in.


----------



## Trophies

Duct tape?! Are you serious?!


----------



## 260825

*No way those are in his mouth.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

midgetlover69 said:


> So are we still suppose to give a fuck about omega vs moxley after omega just lost to a random that just debuted?


Mox better wipe the floor with him.


----------



## FITZ

I don't know how this will turn out but I just want to say that I love the idea of putting three fucking lunatics in a match together.


----------



## Alexander_G

Okay, WTF?


----------



## CoverD

Wrastlemondu said:


> *No way those are in his mouth.*


This is going to be nuts


----------



## IronMan8

Some botches are fine - adds to the realism. Happy with that.

Kenny won me over this week with his promos and now this match. 

Great pacing of the show to go to this match now - although Joey Janella clearly looks high on painkillers IMO, it’s a little uncomfortable to watch him go out there in this state.


----------



## The XL 2

I enjoy guys like Jericho, Moxley, Pac, Omega, MJF, Cody but these undercard guys don't do it for me.


----------



## RapShepard

Immediately get into the fuckery I'm with it


----------



## TD Stinger

One of them is going to break their damn leg on that barricade. Omega and Pac nearly did it.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

TheLooseCanon said:


> What if I don't like anybody in this match? Cam I root for the barrels?


What are the gimmicks of these geeks?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Darby's ring gear is all time bad.


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Duct tape?! Are you serious?!


2nd best use of duct in wrestling ever


----------



## NXT Only

The XL 2 said:


> I enjoy guys like Jericho, Moxley, Pac, Omega, MJF, Cody but these undercard guys don't do it for me.


Everything isn’t for you.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Allin is pretty smooth in his transitions.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jim Ross just said "holy shit"
:mark


----------



## 260825

*Yeah the commentary seems on point tonight, JR more so than he's been before. *


----------



## The XL 2

Good way to potentially paralyze someone


----------



## JRL

Joey Janela is a real skinny fatass.


----------



## RKing85

that flip bump to the outside onto Havoc while he was on the chair was nuts.


----------



## birthday_massacre

OMG that apron move


----------



## Chan Hung

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Yeah the commentary seems on point tonight, JR more so than he's been before. *


Yep
Cocaine and bbq sauce :lol


----------



## Mordecay

These guys are killing each other


----------



## JRL

Is the tennis racket a shot at Jim Cornette?


----------



## Alexander_G

Misawa he is not.


----------



## RKing85

not so subtle shot at Cornette there.

I'll admit it.....I chuckled.


----------



## RapShepard

VitoCorleoneX said:


> What are the gimmicks of these geeks?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Emo Sadist (Darby), Pay attention to me sadist (Janela), and I'm just crazy sadist (Havoc)


----------



## Ham and Egger

They just threw some shade at Cornette! :lmao


----------



## The XL 2

NXT Only said:


> Everything isn’t for you.


Its not for a mainstream audience either.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

VitoCorleoneX said:


> What are the gimmicks of these geeks?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Skinny fat Vampiro goth vs guy in daisy dukes over tights vs frat boy who gets ass kicked by Enzo


----------



## FITZ

Cornette is gonna be so mad about that. 

And I'm glad that Excalibur has a bigger audience to call weapons under the ring plunder.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That fat guy with the glasses and the Omega shirt in the front row is NOT having a good time. :lol


----------



## CoverD

JRL said:


> Joey Janela is a real skinny fatass.


Pretty spot on there.


----------



## 260825

*These guys can work, & work well together. I didn't have much expectations coming into this from prior tag/multi matches, but they're proving themselves. Damn ..*


----------



## Mox Girl

He had to move the barricade to set the table up, yep the barricade is too close to the ring.

Darby's short shorts look like he stole them from a woman :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> They just threw some shade at Cornette! :lmao


I missed it what they say


----------



## Trophies

The papercuts :lol


----------



## Bosnian21

RapShepard said:


> I missed it what they say


Janela pulled out a tennis racket and then threw it away.


----------



## IronMan8

RKing85 said:


> not so subtle shot at Cornette there.
> 
> I'll admit it.....I chuckled.


I missed it, what’d they say?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

PAPER CUT!!

Cringe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Spot of the night right there.


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit Janela


----------



## King Gimp

CORNETTE WEEPS


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy Fuck!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

This match is nuts


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Nice Table Spot.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Bosnian21 said:


> Janela pulled out a tennis racket and then threw it away.


Ahh lol


----------



## JRL

That was a sweet looking table spot.


----------



## midgetlover69

JR is so washed lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

King Gimp said:


> CORNETTE WEEPS


He is likely shitting the runs.

This is fun. Fuck it. I'll admit it


----------



## Mox Girl

The paper cut stuff actually made me physically cringe O_O Not much does these days, but that did.


----------



## The Masked One

That last guy reminds me a bit of a random CAW from WWE 2k18.


----------



## RKing85

paper cuts are my freak out point. I'd take a hammer to a finger before I would take a paper cut to the webbing of my fingers or to my lips.

no no no no

boycott AEW!!!!!


----------



## JRL

jeezus, that looked like it hurt.


----------



## RainmakerV2

You can tell JR doesnt like this stuff.


----------



## Trophies

Joey Janela gonna die tonight :sodone


----------



## Chan Hung

Jim Ross full of energy. He must be on some good coke


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol dumb ass. I want a gif of that guy that got his ass kicked by Enzo falling to the floor. So entertained.


----------



## FITZ

The fact that Janela isn't withering around is the only reason that I wasn't convinced he didn't just destroy his leg.


----------



## Geeee

Poor guys killing themselves in a lame product placement match LOL


----------



## RapShepard

This is why this was my most anticipated match. Shits just on arcade mode lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> I missed it what they say


Janelle pulled out a tennis racket from under the ring and threw it away. The announcers were like "who would use that anyway?" :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RainmakerV2 said:


> You can tell JR doesnt like this stuff.


good, relates to the audience at home.


----------



## The XL 2

God bless Jim Ross for trying to call this


----------



## PavelGaborik

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol dumb ass. I want a gif of that guy that got his ass kicked by Enzo falling to the floor. So entertained.


Ass kicked by Enzo? Huh


----------



## TD Stinger

A fucking skateboard with tacks. I've seen everything now.


----------



## King Gimp

THAT WAS AMAZING


----------



## 260825

*I'm glad there's headshots, even if it's not direct chairshots.*


----------



## Alexander_G

I'm surprised there's no gravy involved, but that might be a little too kinky even for here....


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Allin with those THPS tricks :mark


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Atleast they are creative with the foreign objects.
If it would be a normal triple threat i wouldnt give a flying fuck about these geeks.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan8

This match is insane!

10/10 PPV so far for the undercard


----------



## Trophies

Good luck cleaning this shit up :lol


----------



## FITZ

I'm gonna be honest, I love this.


----------



## JRL

This is what Mick Foley falling off the top of the cell did to these 3 as kids.


----------



## King Gimp

holy shit


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Match kinda reminds me of the good old WWF Hardcore title matches back in the day.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

I am definitely entertained. Reminds me of the old hardcore WWF stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger

A fucking Coffin Drop through a barrel on the steps. What is wrong these people?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol JR


----------



## Best Bout Machine

This guy and his Coffin Drops!! Damn!


----------



## The XL 2

These guys try to overcompensate for lack of talent by being over the top and grotesque. At least guys like New Jack and Sandman had charisma


----------



## Mox Girl

This match is awesome!!


----------



## Trophies

Bruh...the damn cracker barrel :sodone


----------



## Ham and Egger

These guys don't give a fuck about their lives and I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This Darby dude is a live fast die young (in terms of career) wrestler I see.


----------



## Bosnian21

This undercard has been better than DoN’s.


----------



## Alexander_G

My god, what the hell is life? Aww, man...


----------



## FITZ

Can you guys imagine what the executives at Cracker Barrel think about this match?


----------



## 260825

*Yeah, I was asleep on this match coming into it; but they work so well together.

They've each outdone their performances in the last PPVs.*


----------



## Trophies

We have all these weapons being used and Janela tries to win it with an elbow drop. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The XL 2 said:


> These guys try to overcompensate for lack of talent by being over the top and grotesque. At least guys like New Jack and Sandman had charisma


And New Jack is believable that he could kick everybody's ass in the arena.


----------



## CoverD

Jimmy misjudged the distance there a bit...


----------



## Mox Girl

I am not even ashamed to say that I enjoyed that match more than Kenny vs PAC lol.


----------



## JRL

That was a spot fest but it was crazy as shit and definitely entertaining.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Another fun match. I figured Havoc would be taking the pinfall, so I'm pretty surprised he won.


----------



## Bosnian21

Janela is a really good seller.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

These 3 should just be booked together forever. It's the only way to entertain the crowd.


----------



## safc-scotty

That match was insane levels of fun. Variety is key on a good wrestling card for me, this match provided that.


----------



## RKing85

that was a fun garbage match, well except for the paper cut spots. That was over the line.

My wife is going to murder me when my 7 year old son tells her about all the stuff he just saw.


----------



## Mordecay

I need a cigarrette after that match and I don't even smoke


----------



## TD Stinger

MOTN so far.

That was the most creative match I've seen in a long time.

*A Flipping Piledriver out of the ring through table
*A Fucking Skateboard with tacks
*A Coffin Drop through a barrel on the steps


----------



## Chan Hung

I loved that match. Fun. Btw I enjoy Havoks theme.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

I loved the Foreign Objects. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> These 3 should just be booked together forever. It's the only way to entertain the crowd.


I was just thinking that these three are so well together maybe they can add a new fourth one


----------



## RainmakerV2

All that shit and the finish is a fucking clothesline? So fucking dumb.


----------



## looper007

That match was great, damn some of the punishment those guys took. Love the slight shade shown at Jim Cornette with the tennis racket.

The Skateboard bit was great.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> I was just thinking that these three are so well together maybe they can add a new fourth one


Bring New Jack back lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was so much fun


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Mordecay said:


> I need a cigarrette after that match and I don't even smoke


Ill smoke for you.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Also, JR's obsession with fried chicken during that match was so funny :lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Really no blood


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> All that shit and the finish is a fucking clothesline? So fucking dumb.


Say the guy who use "rainmaker" in his pseudo….


----------



## 260825

*The match also flowed effortlessly, crazy good.

Even the semi-botch at the end, was nullified by the selling & finish.*


----------



## Mango13

The amount of shilling they are doing for Cracker Barrel is starting to get on my nerves. Like I get it they have to plug it but they don't have to mention it every 2 seconds.


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> that was a fun garbage match, well except for the paper cut spots. That was over the line.
> 
> My wife is going to murder me when my 7 year old son tells her about all the stuff he just saw.


What's funny about that is that I bet that was the least painful spot because I don't think they actually cut each other with the paper.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> Bring New Jack back lol


:mark:

Imagine New Jack making these 3 his punching bags.


----------



## looper007

A great six man tag opener
A fantastic wrestling match
A fantastic hardcore match

Great PPV so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dat dude Savage said:


> Really no blood


Blood should be used sparingly


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Mox Girl said:


> Also, JR's obsession with fried chicken during that match was so funny :lol


Who doesn’t love chicken?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

RainmakerV2 said:


> All that shit and the finish is a fucking clothesline? So fucking dumb.


The Acid Rainmaker is his finisher. Did you get mad when JBL won his matches with a clothesline? How about Okada?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

RainmakerV2 said:


> All that shit and the finish is a fucking clothesline? So fucking dumb.


Its was a Rainmaker.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21

RainmakerV2 said:


> All that shit and the finish is a fucking clothesline? So fucking dumb.


Gotta get the finisher over so when he’s not in an extreme rules match, he’s got something to go to.


----------



## The XL 2

Lmfao at that such good shit sign


----------



## Mordecay

Dat dude Savage said:


> Really no blood


Saving it for the Cody match, that's his shit


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine New Jack making these 3 his punching bags.


Somebody actually get stabbed on TNT lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple

2-1


----------



## Joe Gill

they need to stop showing the crowd between matches... too many dweebs.... im starting to question my own coolness if this is who I am associating with.


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO that wwf shirt


----------



## CoverD

Whoever had the poster board with the Graveyard Dogs with Vince saying "THAT'S GOOD SHIT!"...kudos to you.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Best Friends have negative charisma frfr.


----------



## The XL 2

Its these weird fucks


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

JR has been terrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox Girl said:


> Also, JR's obsession with fried chicken during that match was so funny :lol





Dat dude Savage said:


> Who doesn’t love chicken?


----------



## looper007

They've given us four different matches now. Great day of wrestling with NJPW, NXT UK and so far All Out.


----------



## ElTerrible

Three very good matches so far. All cleans finishes and nobody has lost face.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is the only match I'm meh about


----------



## Trophies

Dark Order has a cool theme.


----------



## The XL 2

A lot of these guys need better gimmicks and characters.


----------



## The Masked One

Who are these guys? The BDSM Squad?


----------



## IronMan8

Fast-paced between matches, need a second to catch my breath!

Would like an entertaining promo/story segment now


----------



## Chan Hung

looper007 said:


> They've given us four different matches now. Great day of wrestling with NJPW, NXT UK and so far All Out.


Yep. Cody vs Spears wont be all flips. Neither will Jericho vs Page


----------



## Ham and Egger

Its.... it's the GIMP ORDER!


----------



## Chan Hung

IronMan8 said:


> Fast-paced between matches, need a second to catch my breath!
> 
> Would like an entertaining promo/story segment now


Right. They need a small promo in.between or something


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

AEW really need someone like Jim Johnston.

Only memorable theme they have is Jerichos.

It sucks.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Vega mask is hard, don't like this guy tho.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> This is the only match I'm meh about


I liked Dark Order in the last match, the smaller guy was pretty good. Best Friends are good fun. Not expecting to top the last three matches but if it's very good tag match I be happy.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YAY BEST FRIENDS. Hope they win.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

IronMan8 said:


> Fast-paced between matches, need a second to catch my breath!
> 
> Would like an entertaining promo/story segment now


Yeah, they should had a Moxley promo somewhere. He's the biggest star they got.


----------



## Geeee

VitoCorleoneX said:


> AEW really need someone like Jim Johnston.
> 
> Only memorable theme they have is Jerichos.
> 
> It sucks.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


I do like Cody's and Omega's is alright. Overall pretty generic to bad.


----------



## The XL 2

Beretta isn't a big guy or anything but he's definitely put some size on since his WWE days


----------



## McGee

What da hell is this match? Been enjoying the show for the most part but this is dumb.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. Cody vs Spears wont be all flips. Neither will Jericho vs Page


Cody vs Spears will be a story match. Jericho vs Page will be overbooked to cover up for Jericho not been the top in ring worker he once was.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dark Order is so goofy.


----------



## The XL 2

That guy with the mask on is fat as shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Restroom break match.

Hope the lovely ladies is next.


----------



## Geeee

Baretta and Taylor forgot to coordinate tights..


----------



## RKing85

Dark Order is better than the reaction they have been getting from the AEW crowd.

I am expecting this match to be good and I am going with Dark Order to get the w here. Heel team getting a bye in a tournament makes more sense to me.


----------



## Mango13

Spooky Perverts chants :maury


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Geeee said:


> I do like Cody's and Omega's is alright. Overall pretty generic to bad.


Forgot about Codys.
His theme is also cool.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is spent after those last 2 matches


----------



## Bosnian21

Dark Order will probably win here as they wanna push a big heel team.


----------



## Chan Hung

The OnePlus about the dark order at least is that they do have a gimmick going for them and they don't look like the typical flippy tag teams


----------



## TD Stinger

Dark Order really need to show out here.


----------



## IronMan8

This match shouldn’t be on the card. Sometimes less is more 

10/10 PPV dropping to 8.5/10 now

I’m going to have a break and come back in 10 mins


----------



## 260825

*Darby had stock even from his first match onwards. But I think the crowd was asleep on Jimmy in his first matches, & past the Moxley match, Janela was seen as an "outlaw" with little to offer .. but tonight it was clear they've all reached the level of overness & has warmed to each others strengths, good showing. *


----------



## Chan Hung

Mordecay said:


> Crowd is spent after those last 2 matches


I know right. That was a lot of action and we still have maybe 2 hrs left


----------



## Best Bout Machine

VitoCorleoneX said:


> AEW really need someone like Jim Johnston.
> 
> Only memorable theme they have is Jerichos.
> 
> It sucks.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


PAC, Omega, Cody, Best Friends, Adam Page, Angelico/Evans and SCU all have great themes, so I'm not really following you here.


----------



## birthday_massacre

IronMan8 said:


> This match shouldn’t be on the card. Sometimes less is more
> 
> 10/10 PPV dropping to 8.5/10 now
> 
> I’m going to have a break and come back in 10 mins


You need a catch your breath mtach


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Fat guy wearing a lucha mask, with a wannabe spartan warrior.


----------



## The XL 2

The Dark Order suck, their spot would be better off given to the Spirit Squad or the Headbangers or some shit


----------



## Bosnian21

ZSJ said:


> PAC, Omega, Cody, Best Friends, Adam Page, Angelico/Evans and SCU all have great themes, so I'm not really following you here.


I personally like MJF’s too.


----------



## FITZ

Chuck Taylor and Trent lost in the opening round year one year at PWG's Battle of Los Angeles and were in the loser's consolation tag match. They named their team "Best Friends." Somehow this led to them teaming together for years all over the world. I'm pretty sure it was a joke name because they had never met each other before...


----------



## Chan Hung

Hopefully this match doesn't go a full 30. minutes LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Rather had MJF come out to do a promo on the crowd and someone come out to shut him up, instead of this match.


----------



## McGee

Great seems all the streams have been shut down... F Off with all that no rational human being is gonna pay 60 bucks to watch it so least let us stream it or else F You I'll watch NXT on Wednesday's and pay my 9.99 a month for PPV's and all the archives.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match will be the worst of the night I can tell


----------



## FITZ

Bosnian21 said:


> Dark Order will probably win here as they wanna push a big heel team.


Also they will tear the house down with the Young Bucks and it's a much fresher match for the Bucks.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

ZSJ said:


> PAC, Omega, Cody, Best Friends, Adam Page, Angelico/Evans and SCU all have great themes, so I'm not really following you here.


Disagree. They all sound like generic garbage. I mean SCU stands out, but it's garbage. He's right about Jim Johnson. 

The problem is themes are not customized for the individual anymore. Jim would watch the way a wrestler walked, how they talked, their look, their style etc.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match needs to end. 
:cornette


----------



## JustAName

I am not really looking forward to the main event. Chris Jericho to me has just gotten too slow and his age in the ring is showing a bit too much for me and I don't think Page has the ability at this point in his career to work around it and make it work. Chris's psychology is top notch, but something just feels really off about his matches, even against Okada and Omega I felt that way which was surprising and sad


----------



## Bosnian21

I feel like JR isn’t taking commentary serious. He’s making too many jokes, if that makes sense.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

McGee said:


> Great seems all the streams have been shut down... F Off with all that no rational human being is gonna pay 60 bucks to watch it so least let us stream it or else F You I'll watch NXT on Wednesday's and pay my 9.99 a month for PPV's and all the archives.


Refresh the page you're on.


----------



## midgetlover69

Actually like how stupid these guys look


----------



## Chan Hung

Chuck Taylor looks like a geek. Let's end this match lol


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

NXT UK Cardiff crowd > AEW All Out crowd........so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

End this shit. Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Alexander_G

Bosnian21 said:


> I feel like JR isn’t taking commentary serious. He’s making too many jokes, if that makes sense.


If I can't take it serious, how can JR? Look what he's got to commentate over here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Why do All matches have to be 20 min or more. Some like this need to end early. Jeeez.


----------



## 260825

*This match is purely a piss break, & it's much needed after the first 3 matches cause I have to lock up downstairs.*


----------



## Trophies

This match is a whole bunch of meh...


----------



## Chan Hung

Jeez. End this shit AEW


----------



## Bosnian21

If they’re trying to get new teams over you can’t always have people kick out if their finishers.


----------



## Mox Girl

This match is the worst one so far.

I'm enjoying JR's commentary, it's the best he's sounded in awhile. He's made me laugh a few times.


----------



## TD Stinger

Crowd is definetly using this match as the match to catch their breaths, which sucks for the guys involved.


----------



## Chan Hung

If this crowd was not as loyal I'm sure we would be getting boring chants


----------



## FITZ

midgetlover69 said:


> Actually like how stupid these guys look


I just wish they had names that matched. They debuted with a new team name for copyright reasons. But they kept their old ring names. And it doesn't make sense why one guy has a normal name and the other doesn't.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is one problem I have about this company is that they have to have every match goes so long and it's not even necessary


----------



## TD Stinger

That match needed to be the one where The Dark Order really shined and show how good they are.

Unfortunately that did not happen.


----------



## The XL 2

Lol oh boy


----------



## JRL

At least the finishing move looks pretty good.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3-1


----------



## Best Bout Machine

ORANGE CASSIDY :mark

Awesome.


----------



## Trophies

Freshly squeezed! :mark


----------



## The XL 2

Cody got himself and all his boys paid at least. Oh well, can't knock the hustle.


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah I've seen 1 too many ace crushers in tag matches lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Fucking Orange Cassidy.

Suicide Dive with hands in his pockets and still not losing his sunglasses.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol


----------



## RKing85

It's impressive what Orange can do with his hands in his pocket...…..still hate him.


----------



## JRL

lol Orange Cassidy is so fucking stupid I love it.


----------



## Bosnian21

LMAO that was pretty funny.


----------



## peep4life

Orange Cassidy is here to save the day! 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

The legend is here


----------



## TheLooseCanon

OK, this is a great feud.

The sloth vs the gimps. It's all so shit, yet so interesting.


----------



## Death Rider

OK that was pretty awesome by OC


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL when the Best Friends hugged Orange Cassidy :lmao I actually loled for real.


----------



## The Masked One

What?? That's the smoothest thing in wrestling I've seen, hahahaha. Diving through the ropes with your hands in your pockets.


----------



## looper007

Good tag team match, but weakest match so far on the PPV. Love me Orange Cassidy, the crowd loved it.


----------



## Alexander_G

:ha

Awww cripes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox Girl said:


> LOL when the Best Friends hugged Orange Cassidy :lmao I actually loled for real.



They did the Okada zoom out lol


----------



## Bosnian21

We got 4 matches left. Almost no chance this finishes at 8 right?


----------



## 260825

*I'm liking the match order so far, it's much more versatile than previous PPVs where they frontloaded .. or backloaded all the matches towards the end.*


----------



## Trophies

Women's title looks legit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Both hot girls coming up


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Got to hand it to them, they at least know how to build wrestlers to their strengths.


----------



## JustAName

TD Stinger said:


> Fucking Orange Cassidy.
> 
> Suicide Dive with hands in his pockets and still not losing his sunglasses.


He nearly killed all of the dark order with that viciously aggressive suicide dive, he needs to CALM THE FUCK DOWN, it's entertainment, not life or death seriously


----------



## looper007

This match I have a feeling might be dark horse match of the night. These two are great talents.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wrastlemondu said:


> *I'm liking the match order so far, it's much more versatile than previous PPVs where they frontloaded .. or backloaded all the matches towards the end.*


Yes. Balance!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Both hot girls coming up


Fuck yeah. My fav spot of the night coming up.


----------



## Geeee

Let's go Shida!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

So many bad entrance themes tonight.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Cassidy's half ass thumbs up is actually kinda hilarious


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shida win pretty please


----------



## CoverD

Riho's outfit looks ridiculous.


----------



## looper007

Damn crazy that Riho has been wrestling 13 years and she's only 22. Amazing. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hikaru looking damn good (and fine) tonight. I've become a big fan of Riho too. Would be fine with either winning.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far no CM Punk chants!!! :lol


----------



## RKing85

may take the crowd a bit to get into this match, but this will be good.

Going with Riho to take this.


----------



## The XL 2

These girls are better than most of the guys lol


----------



## Alexander_G

VitoCorleoneX said:


> So many bad entrance themes tonight.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


They got to get new music guys. This stuff sounds like a calliope from hell.


----------



## Swan-San

so now they decide to use decent lighting ffs


----------



## TheLooseCanon

CoverD said:


> Riho's outfit looks ridiculous.


Added with her size, pervs eat it up.

Shida though is sexy as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung

Slower paced match using some psychology. Nice.


----------



## Mordecay

Riho looks like a teenager, Shida looks like a woman


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> These girls are better than most of the guys lol


These ones yes. The women's battle royal was a disgrace to Wrestling.


----------



## CoverD

TheLooseCanon said:


> Added with her size, pervs eat it up.
> 
> Shida though is sexy as fuck.


Agreed on Shida.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine Riho and Stunt in a partnership mixed tag lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Uhhh her attire doesn't look like it'll last much longer


----------



## Chan Hung

Love me these sexy Japanese gals.


----------



## Alexander_G

Rip that leg off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The XL 2 said:


> These girls are better than most of the guys lol


They sell which puts them above the rest.


----------



## NXT Only

Shida’s attire is edible


----------



## CoverD

NXT Only said:


> Shida’s attire is edible


I don't know why...I fucking cackled at this.


----------



## IronMan8

These girls are hot... and talented


----------



## RapShepard

Alright let's wrap this Joshi shit up


----------



## Roxinius

NXT Only said:


> Shida’s attire is edible


it looks like that shit is just begging to fall off at this point


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shida coming out of her attire...............



:nice.


----------



## TD Stinger

Did JR just call Hikaru a 200 pounder?


----------



## Alexander_G

Like Riho, but I find it hard to believe Riho can dive on anyone more than 150 lbs and not be caught like a feather.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Shida coming out of her attire...............
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EshfVWC.png" border="0" alt="" title="Nice" class="inlineimg" />.


Yup...needs more skin
:mj


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Riho is so cute wtf


----------



## Mango13

This match is dragging


----------



## Soul_Body

Diggin this show so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Did JR just call Hikaru a 200 pounder?


Yep lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is dead for this one too, or as dead an AEW can be


----------



## Chan Hung

Yuka or whatever the other little one is. is hot too


----------



## Mango13

This 90lb girl just got superplexed and she kicked out...come on now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Outside of a couple spots, crowd doesn't seem to into this match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shocked no CM Punk chants! :lol
:russo


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mordecay said:


> Crowd is dead for this one too, or as dead an AEW can be


You are usually quiet when at full mass in a crowded room


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Shocked no CM Punk chants! :lol
> :russo


I'm waiting for the main event for that.


----------



## RKing85

telling a real underdog story with Rhio over these first couple of AEW shows.


----------



## Chan Hung

Almost a 3!!!!


----------



## Trophies

These kickouts need to be smoother. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This ref sucks counting.


----------



## NXT Only

Rose is gonna break Riho


----------



## Britz94xD

The crowd are getting pissed at these long 2 counts.


----------



## The XL 2

So its gonna be a 200 plus pound male vs some 90lbs girl for the women's title lol


----------



## Trophies

That's how it ends...ok

Good match tho.


----------



## RKing85

Rhio/Nyla Rose is going to be a slog.

Rhio/Britt Baker would have been so much better.


----------



## Mordecay

They really are gonna have Nyla as the first champion fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger

Another match where the crowd didn't seem to into it. I'm starting to wonder the decision of putting Omega/PAC on so early and having matches like this follow it.

Starting to think Nyla will be the 1st Champion.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Very average match.


----------



## NXT Only

Is this going til 12?


----------



## JustAName

Well at least there is gonna be a clash of styles in that title match Davida vs Golita?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3-2


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit this booking is atrocious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You don't job Shida.


Going with a big vs super tiny for first title shot is stupid.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Oh man Nyla vs Rhio, japanese fans gonna be going in on some futanari shit.


----------



## Alexander_G

Damn, I rather have had Shida here. No offense to Riho.


----------



## Joe Gill

they need to scrap the womens division... 98 pounder with the win.... am I supposed to be impressed by this?


----------



## looper007

I loved that match, some stiff hitting and Riho is a great underdog babyface. Shida looked great in defeat.


----------



## Chan Hung

Should been Britt vs Riho


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Riho to be the first ever AEW Women's Champion!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shida was the perfect person to be 1st champ. Now it's this shit :heston


22 year old 90 pound girl vs the other one


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whoever is in control of the womens division is a MORON. 

A guy vs. A 98 pound joshi for your world title? Excellent. Holy shit.


----------



## Mordecay

How much smoke and mirrors will this match have?


----------



## Joe Gill

all of your best matches should be in the last half of the ppv.... who cares about balance... get all the trash like womans wrestling and flippy tag matches over and done with before big matches.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Outside of a couple spots, crowd doesn't seem to into this match.


I thought they got more into the match as it went, a really good match.


----------



## Mango13

Chan Hung said:


> Should been Britt vs Riho


Couldn't agree more


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Should been Britt vs Riho


Britt vs Shida


----------



## The XL 2

I like that bit of storytelling. Spears got called a player coach and a good hand and it pissed him off. I can get behind that.


----------



## rbl85

The moment they mentionned the fact that Riho pinned Nyla, I knew that she will win.

Now the problem is we know that she will not win the belt because she said in a japanese interview that that she will not do a lot of AEW show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Zero promotion for the match added with little fanfare a couple of weeks out. AEW Booking and promotion did the women no favors. Needed all that time for MOAR Cody vs Spears promos.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whoever is in control of the womens division is a MORON.
> 
> A guy vs. A 98 pound joshi for your world title? Excellent. Holy shit.


Kenny is a Moron then.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## midgetlover69

The booking in this company is straight horrible lol. Makes wwe look like geniuses


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This better have all the blood.

Cody hasn't let me down yet in AEW matches.


----------



## Geeee

How big are Alexa Bliss and Sasha Banks? Can't be much bigger than Riho...


----------



## Best Bout Machine

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whoever is in control of the womens division is a MORON.
> 
> A guy vs. A 98 pound joshi for your world title? Excellent. Holy shit.


That would be Kenny Omega. There are no men in the women's division, though.


----------



## The XL 2

AEWs entrance themes are basically awful.


----------



## NXT Only

The Chairman


----------



## TD Stinger

What the hell is Shawn’s theme music.


----------



## Chan Hung

Spears has good theme. Where is Tully?


----------



## Mango13

I still can't believe they are booking Spears as a big deal. When you've been wrestling as long as Spears has and the only thing people can say about you is "he's a good hand" just LOL


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

I love this theme tho.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

Mango13 said:


> Couldn't agree more


Think they probably want to go with a heel first off, not a fan of Nyla been the first champ. Could have chosen a better heel.


----------



## Mordecay

Not as big of a reaction I expected for Spears


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This theme doesn't fit the intro at all :lmao


----------



## IronMan8

Mango13 said:


> This match is dragging


Somebody finished early ?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Mordecay said:


> Not as big of a reaction I expected for Spears


They are booing him

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Shawn Spears out here looking like an owl


----------



## RainmakerV2

ZSJ said:


> That would be Kenny Omega. There are no men in the women's division, though.


I mean. There literally is. But okay. They're probably gonna put the title on Nyla to show how accepting and inclusive they are. Yay for diversity.


----------



## Alexander_G

Mango13 said:


> I still can't believe they are booking Spears as a big deal. When you've been wrestling as long as Spears has and the only thing people can say about you is "he's a good hand" just LOL


Yep. :denirolol


----------



## The XL 2

That dog looks pretty excited lol


----------



## NXT Only

Nightmare Family


----------



## King Gimp

lolwut


----------



## Geeee

Spears song reminds me of DNA by Kendrick Lamar


----------



## IronMan8

Mordecay said:


> Not as big of a reaction I expected for Spears


The 10 chants are too catchy for his own good, that’s why Vince took him off TV in the first place IMO. 

Looks like a main eventer now though


----------



## Trophies

Is Brandi going to space? :lol


----------



## Mordecay

I guess "a frosty reaction" is a better way to say "barely a reaction at all"


----------



## FITZ

Pharaoh!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ZSJ said:


> That would be Kenny Omega.


The one time I would have wanted Kliq 2.0 in letting his ex win, he didn't do it.

Damn it Kenny!


----------



## JRL

lol Spooky contacts.


----------



## midgetlover69

Why is he walking like the undertaker lol


----------



## looper007

So far We're had two fantastic matches, three good ones and one okay one. Very good PPV so far.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Geeee said:


> Spears song reminds me of DNA by Kendrick Lamar


It reminded me of Kendrick too.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Star Trek :mark:


----------



## The XL 2

Crowd has been fookin deed for a while.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody is such a fucking mark for himself lmao. But i like it.


----------



## NXT Only

Cody is a fucking star


----------



## Mordecay

Cody really is like HHH in the sense that he always has to have the special entrance :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody is such a fucking mark for himself lmao. But i like it.


The Game uh for AEW uh!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Star Trek entrance. To boldly go where no wrestler has gone before!


Pyro scared the shit out of the dog.


----------



## JRL

DDP must be pissed he can't wear a DDP Yoga shirt.


----------



## TD Stinger

Poor Pharoah does not want to be out there, lol.


----------



## Mango13

Dog is terrified, but let's force it out into the arena anyways....


----------



## The XL 2

Stevie Wonder can see MJF costing Cody in this match


----------



## TheLooseCanon

NXT Only said:


> Cody is a fucking star


That blonde makes him. I miss the Flair, Dusty, Sting, Sid blonde days.


----------



## looper007

The Dog don't want any of it lol


----------



## FITZ

Cody going with MJF... seems wise


----------



## TheLooseCanon

First time a dog stands at ringside?


----------



## Bosnian21

Uh oh. MJF.


----------



## Mordecay

Yeah, MJF is totally screwing Cody, intentionally or unintentionally


----------



## McGee

Cody's theme is pretty badass


----------



## NXT Only

And just like that the crowd is back


----------



## looper007

This is been set up for MJF to betray Cody isn't it lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

They wouldn't have MJF turn on Cody this early, would they?


----------



## Geeee

The XL 2 said:


> Stevie Wonder can see MJF costing Cody in this match


But how can he turn on Cody after walking puppers to the ring? Even MJF can't be that dastardly!


----------



## CoverD

Definitely should not bring Pharaoh out anymore...


----------



## Chan Hung

Now THIS is how u fucking start a match


----------



## RKing85

Rhio/Nyla Rose is going to be a slog.

Rhio/Britt Baker would have been so much better.


----------



## JustAName

I hope MJF doesn't turn, he is a snake though


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MJF bout to have the biggest heat moment of the night. Can't wait. :mark:


Unless Jericho comes out to Cult of Personality.


----------



## Mox Girl

That poor dog was petrified.


----------



## IronMan8

I love how much story Cody inserts into his entrances and matches. He’ll appeal heavily to the mainstream audience, perhaps more than anyone else on the roster excluding Moxley/Punk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Big match Cody bringing the crowd back to life!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

McGee said:


> Cody's theme is pretty badass


Best in the company. Though I remember liking Mox's as well.


----------



## KingCosmos

The entrances seem a little cheap.


----------



## Joe Gill

now this is how you build/ start a match... not a bunch of **** posing


----------



## TheLooseCanon

IronMan8 said:


> I love how much story Cody inserts into his entrances and matches. He’ll appeal heavily to the mainstream audience, perhaps more than anyone else on the roster excluding Moxley/Punk



Wrestler 101. He doesn't need to do flips for pops.

Indie fans hated on him, they know nothing. Cody is bringing wrestling back.


----------



## Alexander_G

I bet you Tully could still go in the ring if he wanted to.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

ZSJ said:


> They wouldn't have MJF turn on Cody this early, would they?


I hope not. It's way too early and so obvious.


----------



## ElTerrible

Love the start. You hate each other? Well don´t waste any time.


----------



## Mango13

"Fuck you Shawn Spears" chants :maury


----------



## Chan Hung

Awesome match!!!! Also the add of Hebner is cool


----------



## RapShepard

Nice start for this


----------



## Illogical

"and if you're wondering where the ref is, that's because our camera work sucks"


----------



## elo

Tully at 65 looking way more legit than Spears.


----------



## 260825

*For someone who hasn't watched WWE for more than 5 minutes a year, who didn't know 95% of the AEW roster & just knew "the names" of a couple of the guys on this roster. I can say after just a few PPVs & no TV, I'm well invested & they've done such a good job.*


----------



## deadcool

Spectacular match between Riho and Shida. I honestly thought it would be one of those fake a** looking Rey Mysterio WWE matches (like the one against Undertaker or Batista). There was a unique story told in the match; the smaller star was aiming for the abdomen as it would put the bigger one down for the count long enough for her to score the pin and the stronger one was just man handling her. Riho was literally fighting for that split second to score the 3 count and Shida was trying to inflict a damage such that it will stop Riho's speed based offense. 

The final sequence was executed perfectly; not easy to do given the speed that they were moving at. None of the current WWE women wrestlers could do it (100% sure they would have botched most of the sequences that these 2 women pulled off). I became a fan of both these women today. It remains to be seen whether the next Riho's match for the title would be as spectacular as this one or would it look fake like Mysterio's WWE matches.

AEW should do something different; maybe introduce 2 weight classes for women's wrestling; heavyweight and bantamweight.

My only criticism of the match is just how ignorant and idiotic JR sounded on commentary; "I don't give a damn who wins this match"? Are you kidding me? If you don't give a damn, why the f*** are you here then? JR needs to be taken aside, and give a stern talking to; maybe ask him to think for a few seconds before he opens his mouth and chose his vernacular more carefully.


----------



## Chan Hung

Love this. Lots of variables


----------



## TheLooseCanon

elo said:


> Tully at 65 looking way more legit than Spears.


Tully vs Cody in a bloodbath cage match would have gotten buys.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Spears doesn't have that heelish edge to him. Nothing vicious about this guy at all.


----------



## CoverD

Wrastlemondu said:


> *For someone who hasn't watched WWE for more than 5 minutes a year, who didn't know 95% of the AEW roster & just knew "the names" of a couple of the guys on this roster. I can say after just a few PPVs & no TV, I'm well invested & they've done such a good job.*


Yep, despite Cody saying they're not going after "casual fans" they're succeeding in that, as well as getting those fans back that stopped watching years ago.


----------



## KingCosmos

Lmao don't do the spit spot near fans


----------



## NXT Only

Fucking Cody


----------



## Chan Hung

Now that is how you use a manager


----------



## Trophies

Tully Blanchard...the dirtiest player in the game. :lol


----------



## Alexander_G

deadcool said:


> My only criticism of the match is just how ignorant and idiotic JR sounded on commentary; "I don't give a damn who wins this match"? Are you kidding me? If you don't give a damn, why the f*** are you here then? JR needs to be taken aside, and give a stern talking to; maybe ask him to think for a few seconds before he opens his mouth and chose his vernacular more carefully.



He wasn't trying to diss them there, he said it in the manner of speaking that both should be proud of themselves win or lose for their performances.

Which btw, I still disagree with, imo. With a title shot on the line there's a little more to it than just pride...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wrastlemondu said:


> *For someone who hasn't watched WWE for more than 5 minutes a year, who didn't know 95% of the AEW roster & just knew "the names" of a couple of the guys on this roster. I can say after just a few PPVs & no TV, I'm well invested & they've done such a good job.*


AEW is doing simple things - respect all wrestlers and their self made characters, and push them to their strengths.

No one is doing something they can't do. So easy, yet WWE can't do it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Crowd investment wise Cody is carrying this match.


----------



## The XL 2

Rhodes and Jericho are the two best workers in AEW


----------



## Mordecay

What's the point of distracting the ref to use the belt if you use him in front of him anyways and he does nothing?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Now that is how you use a manager


Hope AEW keeps managers around.


----------



## KingCosmos

Sean spears seems lame.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm loving how they use Tully as a manager!!! 
:mark


----------



## Mox Girl

JR asking if Justin Roberts is on helium :lol


----------



## FITZ

KingCosmos said:


> Lmao don't do the spit spot near fans


You get a fun story as a fan even if it's disgusting when you're there. I've heard my brother tell like 20 people that Kevin Owens (when in ROH) spit on him. On one hand I was happy I didn't get spit on. But like 10 years later my brother had the cooler story.


----------



## The XL 2

Mordecay said:


> What's the point of distracting the ref to use the belt if you use him in front of him anyways and he does nothing?


Yeah I didnt like that. Lacked logic


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol JR going off with them cuss words. Love it!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

This match should have ended with a DQ

A belt is still a foreign object!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G

See what Tully Blanchard just did? Old school chicanery. We need more of that in wrestling.


----------



## The XL 2

Spears will never get the stench of the 10 gimmick off of him


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd reacts to Cody, they react to Tully, they react to Hebner, but they barely react to whatever Spears is doing


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Loving JR right now. Just off script, no fucks JR.


----------



## RKing85

Alexander_G said:


> See what Tully Blanchard just did? Old school chicanery. We need more of that in wrestling.


some things will ALWAYS work in wrestling, no matter how much time passes.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm impressed how well I've enjoyed Shawn Spears


----------



## Mango13

This match is an absolute cluster fuck


----------



## NXT Only

Double A


----------



## The XL 2

Never thought I'd ever see an MJF vs Blanchard altercation lol


----------



## King Gimp

DOUBLE A BOYS


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Oh shit, Arn Anderson!!


----------



## Alexander_G

RKing85 said:


> some things will ALWAYS work in wrestling, no matter how much time passes.


Reminds me of them old Heenan Family matches.


----------



## CoverD

YES!!


----------



## Trophies

Arn! :mark


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

The most underrated wrestler ever Arn anderson

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos

This is fucking stupid. The ref should have banned them from ringside by now.


----------



## NXT Only

JR’s tone changes when nostalgia is involved.


----------



## Mordecay

There is the smoke and mirrors


----------



## The XL 2

Fuck yes Arn vs Tully in 2019


----------



## RKing85

Arn coming out didn't get the pop I thought it would......the spinebuster did.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Love Love this Match!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Great Spinebuster by Double A, but why did Tully leave? Did he get thrown out?


----------



## Mox Girl

Tully's reaction to Arn was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Trophies

Now where is Naitch? :lol


----------



## 260825

*Shawn Spears isn't meant to be a likeable heel. He serves the purpose of a heel to a tee, by not drawing anything away from Cody who's face. *


----------



## Chan Hung

This is how u book suspense and energy in a match!!!
:bow


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Greatest night in the history of our sport! :mark:


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say Tully is really delivering as a manager but he's kind of overshadowing Spears


----------



## NXT Only

MJF screwjob coming


----------



## Soul_Body

Wrestling needs more Spinebusters.


----------



## Illogical

Mordecay said:


> There is the smoke and mirrors


Cody admitted this in his WWE theme song so it's not surprising.


----------



## Alexander_G

It just felt like 1986 for a few seconds or is it just me?


----------



## Dat dude Savage

That match was atrocious


----------



## Mango13

That was terrible, glad it's over.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Well, I didn't see that result coming.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Lets pretend this was a No DQ Match.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Cody is actually a worker and not a play wrestler like most guys in the business today


----------



## CoverD

NXT Only said:


> JR’s tone changes when nostalgia is involved.


Yet stutters and stammers when something new fangled like Street Fighter is involved.


----------



## KingCosmos

Why should I give a fuck about old ass Arn coming out. And it has no effect on Shawn? This is fucking stupid. Why ignore a spinebuster like it never happened


----------



## 260825

*That foreshadowing .. perfect haha*


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Horrible overbooked garbage


----------



## TD Stinger

The match was OK with some fun surprises.

But Spears losing his 1st big match in rather unimpressive fashion really wasn't the best decision IMO.


----------



## RKing85

Shawn Spears needed to win that match for anyone to give even the slightest fuck about him in AEW.

He may as well just quit now.


----------



## Trophies

MJF tease.


----------



## Mordecay

Weakest match on the show wrestling wise

And you wonder why Spears was never pushed... :buried


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whoever booked this show needs to be shot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

No blood. But Arn with a spinebuster. :nice


----------



## Geeee

So, a Van Daminator isn't a DQ?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

So you have this devastating chair shot that leads to this heated feud and that's how you book this?


----------



## KingCosmos

That match could have easily been on a television show


----------



## deadcool

I don't get it. Why didnt Cody get DQ'd for using the chair when he did the disaster kick?


----------



## Bosnian21

Really good match. Loved the MJF backstabbing tease at the end there.


----------



## JRL

This match is working in all the nostalgic stuff and the crowd is eating it up.


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> So, a Van Daminator isn't a DQ?


It's always been like that. Because technically you're not hitting them with it


----------



## looper007

Great old school match, with Arn and Tully thrown in. MJF was brilliant too. I love the hint of will he won't he. Great match for me with the crowd loving it.

Damn seems like I'm the only one who liked this.


----------



## Alexander_G

I see people giving this match a hard time but I thought it was fine. I thought it was a match that definitely drew me in.


----------



## CoverD

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whoever booked this show needs to be shot.


Not sure what the big issue you have with it is. Most of these matches have been entertaining.


----------



## Mordecay

BTW, if you feel bad for Spears... he returns to Hawaii to keep banging Peyton at their honeymoon after All Out is over... he never loses


----------



## RapShepard

deadcool said:


> I don't get it. Why didnt Cody get DQ'd for using the chair when he did the disaster kick?


Because he didn't hit him with the chair. Similar to how Omega didn't get disqualified for ramming Pacs head into the chair outside.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I hope Tully joins MJF someday. That would be money.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

This show is horrible and doesn’t have me excited for their show on TNT


----------



## TD Stinger

Ladder match.

Time to see who dies.


----------



## EMGESP

Fantastic brawl. Loved it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Pentagon time motherfuckers! :mark:


----------



## The XL 2

Lol JR is trolling saying this is his most looked forward to match


----------



## RainmakerV2

CoverD said:


> Not sure what the big issue you have with it is. Most of these matches have been entertaining.


Almost all the winners have been wrong.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Cody vs Spears match was amazing. Only thing I think Spears should have won


----------



## KingCosmos

Here comes floppy shit super kick fest


----------



## EMGESP

Dat dude Savage said:


> This show is horrible and doesn’t have me excited for their show on TNT


Dude, first with your bigot comments and now just shitting on the show. Clearly you are just looking for reactions, someone ban this douche already.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Loved seeng Arne Tully and Dusty's son interact...wow really enjoyed this PPV so far


----------



## NXT Only

Dat dude Savage said:


> This show is horrible and doesn’t have me excited for their show on TNT


Thanks for the update


----------



## JustAName

TD Stinger said:


> Ladder match.
> 
> Time to see who dies.


More like who, if any survive imo


----------



## McGee

Forgot about this match. Thought the Jericho match was next. This is a long PPV.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3-3. This was the wrong decision. What now for Spears? I am glad that there was no MJF betrayal . What would be the advantage for MJF to do it now?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Geeee said:


> So, a Van Daminator isn't a DQ?


You can use foreign objects in AEW singles match i guess.




Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

CoverD said:


> Not sure what the big issue you have with it is. Most of these matches have been entertaining.


He's another of the anti AEW who hates everything they do. So no surprise he's crapping on it. The show has been very good.


----------



## Trophies

I guess I Prevail music sounds better when used right. I can't listen to them by itself, but it sounds good here. :lol


----------



## EMGESP

This will be entertaining, but the 100 false finishes and kickouts will get old. I hope they tame it down with that.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn buds, so no shocking surprises going into TNT?


----------



## deadcool

RapShepard said:


> Because he didn't hit him with the chair. Similar to how Omega didn't get disqualified for ramming Pacs head into the chair outside.


He kicked him through the chair. The chair clearly made contact/impact on Spears' head.


----------



## Mordecay

TheLooseCanon said:


> I hope Tully joins MJF someday. That would be money.


Unlike Spears, MJF doesn't need him to draw heat


----------



## Mango13

Lucha Bros music is fire


----------



## RKing85

needless to say, I have high expectations for this match.

Going with the Lucha Brothers to win, and these two teams to take a break from each other for a while.


----------



## Bosnian21

Chan Hung said:


> Damn buds, so no shocking surprises going into TNT?


I mean if you mean Punk, he wouldn’t show up until the main event right?


----------



## gurk

With no big surprises happening yet do you see CM Punk debuting tonight?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Why the Lucha Bros wear sexy bathrobes to the ring? Like skimpy black silk robes lol


----------



## RapShepard

deadcool said:


> He kicked him through the chair. The chair clearly made contact/impact on Spears' head.


Nah I get that, but weapon attacks are only illegal if you're offensively wielding the weapon


----------



## KingCosmos

Well time for Jenny's friends to be put over


----------



## Fallfarc

Lucha bros are the best thing in all of wrestling right now, love them


----------



## looper007

RKing85 said:


> needless to say, I have high expectations for this match.
> 
> Going with the Lucha Brothers to win, and these two teams to take a break from each other for a while.


Expecting a run in from LAX myself, with Lucha Brothers winning. So Bucks vs LAX will be the mysterious team to tag with Jericho vs the Elite at one of the TNT shows.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

That Cody match, if WWE did it you’d be crapping over it let’s not kid ourselves


----------



## IronMan8

EMGESP said:


> This will be entertaining, but the 100 false finishes and kickouts will get old. I hope they tame it down with that.


That’s what I’m thinking.

PAC was bad, but this could be much worse.

We’ll wait and see though


----------



## rbl85

deadcool said:


> He kicked him through the chair. The chair clearly made contact/impact on Spears' head.


The rule is that you can't take a chair and hit someone with it .

Cody didn't took the chair and hit spears with it, Spears was holding the chair in front of his face when Cody gave him a kick.


----------



## Geeee

Gotta say that the commentary is at least 2x better than any previous AEW show. It's been entertaining all night.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Chan Hung said:


> The Cody vs Spears match was amazing. Only thing I think Spears should have won


Apparently Cody will never lose because his ego


----------



## looper007

gurk said:


> With no big surprises happening yet do you see CM Punk debuting tonight?


Nope. i really don't see it happening at all.


----------



## rbl85

IronMan8 said:


> That’s what I’m thinking.
> 
> PAC was bad, but this could be much worse.
> 
> We’ll wait and see though


They have to get the belts to win


----------



## Chan Hung

gurk said:


> With no big surprises happening yet do you see CM Punk debuting tonight?


Well if LAX shows up then I hope that isn't our surprise


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mordecay said:


> Unlike Spears, MJF doesn't need him to draw heat


But it could be an iconic pairing.

Punk with Heyman worked.

HHH/Flair

Race with Vader.

Hart with Hogan.


----------



## EMGESP

Dat dude Savage said:


> That Cody match, if WWE did it you’d be crapping over it let’s not kid ourselves


That Cody match was objectively entertaining, only a WWE mark would shit on that old school brawl of a match.

Cody wasn't lying when he said he wants AEW to be a buffet of wrestling, something for everybody. You get brawls, flippy shit, technical shit, goofy shit, everything.


----------



## CoverD

I love all the people on here bitching about this show being "terrible".

Guarantee they're also the ones streaming this instead of paying for it and supporting a company they want to see succeed...


----------



## Soul Rex

Is this crowd all hispanic.. That pronunciation of zero miedo is quite good.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

EMGESP said:


> Dude, first with your bigot comments and now just shitting on the show. Clearly you are just looking for reactions, someone ban this douche already.


Ban me because I have my own opinion and I’ve not enjoyed the show ?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Who are the heels and who are the face between Bucks and Bros?


----------



## Trophies

I always fall asleep during Young Buck matches...let's see what happens here. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

If the show ends with just a winner of belt and no shocker...I think most will.be a bit letdown. But oh well. We shall.see


----------



## Chan Hung

Soul Rex said:


> Is this crowd all hispanic.. That pronunciation of zero miedo is quite good.


Chicago has a good latino population


----------



## CoverD

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Who are the heels and who are the face between Bucks and Bros?


To me, i think the Bucks are supposed to be the heels, but in a way similar to SCU...the crowd loves them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Who are the heels and who are the face between Bucks and Bros?


AEW said no heels and faces, unless it's needed for story.

Lucha is fan favs, so you could say they are.


----------



## KingCosmos

Bucks wrestling style is my most hated


----------



## Soul_Body

CoverD said:


> I love all the people on here bitching about this show being "terrible".
> 
> Guarantee they're also the ones streaming this instead of paying for it and supporting a company they want to see succeed...


Anyone saying this show is terrible has no soul.


----------



## IronMan8

Dat dude Savage said:


> EMGESP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, first with your bigot comments and now just shitting on the show. Clearly you are just looking for reactions, someone ban this douche already.
> 
> 
> 
> Ban me because I have my own opinion and I’ve not enjoyed the show ?
Click to expand...

Yes, AEW have plants running this board so you need to be careful what you say.

I’d suggest focusing on the positives or being more diplomatic if you don’t enjoy something about the show, this isn’t a free speech zone.

Personally I have this show at a 9.5/10 so far, and I’m more of a WWE fan, so I’m pretty happy with it


----------



## rbl85

I guess Fenix leg is alright XD


----------



## JamesCurtis24

If Punk is joining AEW I think it'll be on TNT Luger style like when Nitro debuted.

There's probably no sensible way to book him in tonight, I don't think you want fuckery in the first company championship match.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Chan Hung said:


> If the show ends with just a winner of belt and no shocker...I think most will.be a bit letdown. But oh well. We shall.see


Why? Why is crowning the companies first ever world champion not good enough?


----------



## NXT Only

IronMan8 said:


> Yes, AEW have plants running this board so you need to be careful what you say.
> 
> I’d suggest focusing on the positives or being more diplomatic if you don’t enjoy something about the show, this isn’t a free speech zone.


It’s just that no one cares about every damn complaint.

You, me, anyone isn’t going to like everything but some of these dudes bitch about every last detail non stop. 

We’re not here for anyone’s reviews, let’s all just enjoy the show


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't see what's so terrible about this show :shrug It's been really good so far, the only meh match was the Best Friends vs Dark Order one. All the others were great.


----------



## CoverD

RainmakerV2 said:


> Almost all the winners have been wrong.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I don't like when teams do the same move at the same time. Screams fake.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JamesCurtis24 said:


> If Punk is joining AEW I think it'll be on TNT Luger style like when Nitro debuted.
> 
> There's probably no sensible way to book him in tonight, I don't think you want fuckery in the first company championship match.


Easy.

You could have Jericho win clean. Celebrate, grab a mic, say he's the best in this company, and the BEST IN THE WORLD.

Cult of Personality hits............


----------



## KingCosmos

The show is average at best. Better than wwe but that's not hard to beat. I just feel since the tv debut Is soon this show should be mind blowing calibur


----------



## Alexander_G

Fenix should be dead after that. That looked like something off of Tekken.


----------



## Soul Rex

I am watching this PPV to see what AEW can offer in terms of star power, so far it seems like i am watching ROH. 

Boring.


----------



## CoverD

TheLooseCanon said:


> I don't like when teams do the same move at the same time. Screams fake.


Whatever do you mean...


----------



## NXT Only

KingCosmos said:


> The show is average at best. Better than wwe but that's not hard to beat. I just feel since the tv debut Is soon this show should be mind blowing calibur


What exactly are you looking for?

It’s all matches.


----------



## Geeee

TheLooseCanon said:


> I don't like when teams do the same move at the same time. Screams fake.


You could argue that these two teams have faced each other so many times, that they are very familiar with each other's movesets


----------



## NXT Only

That sling blade was crazy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Pentagon is world champ material.


----------



## KingCosmos

NXT Only said:


> What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> It’s all matches.


5 star matches and classics is what I expect


----------



## IronMan8

This match is awesome - please end it now before it goes into an unrealistic overtime of spots


----------



## Chan Hung

Soul Rex said:


> I am watching this PPV to see what AEW can offer in terms of star power, so far it seems like i am watching ROH.
> 
> Boring.


When is the last time A major star was created tho?


----------



## Mordecay

Jericho and Hangman are fucked


----------



## CoverD

KingCosmos said:


> 5 star matches and classics is what I expect


Hmmm, didn't know we had Dave Meltzer on the boards...


----------



## rbl85

KingCosmos said:


> 5 star matches and classics is what I expect


Only a few wrestlers in the world can have a 5 star match.


----------



## 260825

*Holy shit, fuck that spot!!*


----------



## Alexander_G

Put that sauce on it!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

SICK!!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

:sodone


----------



## SPCDRI

lucha bros are ripping it up to a hot crowd, jericho and page will die such a death after this, goodness gracious.


----------



## NXT Only

Matt might be dead after that


----------



## Best Bout Machine

:mark sick spot


----------



## Mango13

That spot was fucking sick :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

OH SHIT :mark: Best move ever.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Jesus fucking christ that spot snapped my neck


----------



## Mordecay

Canadian fron a ladder through a table... yeez


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jericho/Hangman needs Punk now. Shit.


----------



## Trophies

Bruh this is wild


----------



## KingCosmos

His ass and back took more impact from the table than the buck did


----------



## Alexander_G

NXT Only said:


> Matt might be dead after that


We're supposed to believe so, but these guys might be immortal vampires or something.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Such an amazing match. How does the Mainevent follow this? Wow


----------



## CoverD

Can we get the Chicago PD out here please? 

Because people are getting fucking murdered in this match.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho/Hangman needs Punk now. Shit.


I know. If Punk.shows up tonight itll.be a perfect ending. Or something major but I'm afraid it wont be as good as if Punk appeared.


----------



## RapShepard

In the future they maybe need to be more stringent on what moves can be used. Feel like I've seen hella code breakers, ace crushers, and Canadian destroyers all night


----------



## EMGESP

This is on another level.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho/Hangman needs Punk now. Shit.


Prior to this match I didnt think so....now......crowd will be dead otherwise.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167995757254701056


----------



## Best Bout Machine

MetalKiwi said:


> Such an amazing match. How does the Mainevent follow this? Wow


By having a debuting Punk show up. An unlikely scenario, but anything can happen in professional wrestling, right?


----------



## deadcool

RapShepard said:


> Nah I get that, but weapon attacks are only illegal if you're offensively wielding the weapon


Wow, AEW rules. Go figure.


----------



## KingCosmos

God I hate this shit. You just dived through multiple tables. Act like it. Sell the injuries. They just keep setting up spot after spot


----------



## Soul Rex

Chan Hung said:


> When is the last time A major star was created tho?


I am looking for potential, not stars that have already been made, obviously there will be nothing of that.

But not, nothing really seems very promising.


----------



## Alexander_G

Alexander_G said:


> Put that sauce on it!


I forgot to say that's what she said...


----------



## RiverFenix

Page/Jericho will need a breather segment between this match at least, but the time is already tight so unlikely.


----------



## EMGESP

Crowd will be dead after this fucking diamond of a match. This is art people.


----------



## IronMan8

If Punk closes the show, this will be the best PPV I’ve seen since I was a kid.


----------



## virus21




----------



## TheLooseCanon

"Matt Jackson went downtown on him" :bahgawd


lol JR is classic tonight.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Damn, that was a nasty fall. Fuck


----------



## 260825

*Wow .. I didn't think Nick would go over onto the tables, looked too far, nasty.*


----------



## Trophies

Lord have mercy...


----------



## Mordecay

Yikes, that botch


----------



## NXT Only

The mask holy shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Sick bump


----------



## JRL

A sharpshooter? He's not Canadian.


----------



## elo

WTF is Nick doing!? Crazy.


----------



## FITZ

I don't see how at least one of the Bucks isn't seriously hurt from the last 2 minutes


----------



## Trophies

SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH


----------



## TD Stinger

JR if there was ever a time for you to say “somebody stop the damn match”, it’s now.


----------



## NXT Only

Yeah, Matt’s dead


----------



## King Gimp

J E S U S


----------



## RiverFenix

Canadian Destroyer off a ladder though a table should be a move you write somebody off with. Let alone continuing the friggin match.


----------



## Alexander_G

For the love of god, if he doesn't have a concussion after that, I'm going to see a psychiatrist for watching this shit.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

DEAD

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This match. Be careful, 4 of your stars could get hurt before TV.


----------



## Trophies

My neck hurts now.


----------



## NXT Only

What a fucking match


----------



## 260825

*Very nice, very nice. Insane spots in that match.*


----------



## SPCDRI

WHAT THE FUCK. THIS IS SO HEATED. THEY'RE TRYING TO KILL EACH OTHER.


----------



## JRL

These bumps are getting uglier.


----------



## virus21

How unsophisticated


----------



## MetalKiwi

LAX>>?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

What a brilliant match :mark

Good luck following that.


----------



## Bosnian21

Match of the night.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Motn for me.

Obviously not topping the Walter vs Bate match earlier today.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G

I mean, this is too much! This is worse than Gargano & Cole back in Takeover.


----------



## 260825

*CM PUNK & MC KNUP*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Yes. Right winners. Classic match.


----------



## FITZ

Nick shouldn't be taking a bump right now


----------



## CoverD

CALLED IT!!!!!


----------



## SPCDRI

Hangman and Jericho got :buried

:berried


----------



## Bosnian21

LAX?


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167997105887047686


----------



## IronMan8

Give them 10-15 seconds to shine after the win!

They did this with the women’s match too.


----------



## Geeee

Great match!


----------



## TD Stinger

LAX is another good addition to a great tag division.


----------



## Mordecay

Finally the Lucha Bros beat the Bucks in American soil... and they literally had to kill them

Hi LAX, see you teaming with Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung

Welp. Theres your shocker. Guess no Punk 
:mj2


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LAX!!!!!!!!


----------



## looper007

That match was Fucking Awesome. And LAX debut too, I called it earlier. Great capture.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hangman and Jericho is so fucked right now.

If Hangman wins :heston


----------



## RapShepard

AEW already had the best tag division in wrestling this just adds to it.


----------



## Kabraxal

Good ladder match for that style. Maybe a little too much emphasis on topping each other though.


----------



## The XL 2

Finally a real team


----------



## MetalKiwi

Match of the night for sure!


----------



## RKing85

That was insane. 

Even Kota Ibushi and Tetsuya Naito are saying "K guys, you went over the line a bit there. Don't kill yourselves for this business"


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hangman and Jericho is so fucked right now.
> 
> If Hangman wins <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


Jericho needs to win.


----------



## SPCDRI

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Canadian Destroyer off a ladder though a table should be a move you write somebody off with. Let alone continuing the friggin match.


Yeah, but its so old school to do that hospitalization angle stuff. That's like, the guy got nearly murdered when he took it, then he'll continue the match and go next week, crazy. 

:cornettefu


----------



## ripcitydisciple

4-3


----------



## KingCosmos

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yes. Right winners.* Classic match*.


:kobe


----------



## EMGESP

I don't care what you guys say, someone is showing up at the end of this show, whether its Punk or someone else, someone is showing up. The Main Event can't follow this, it needs to end in a huge surprise of some kind.


----------



## Soul Rex

LMAO Pentagon you just got a beaten, stop celebrating.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hate not understanding the pop when guys debut cos I don't know who the people are lol. I'm still learning who everyone is :lol

That was a fun match, I got more into it as it went along.


----------



## Bosnian21

LAX


----------



## Dr. Middy

I bought this show, and I have zero regrets now. This entire show for the most part has been a goddamn home run. 

Also, my lord this tag division is stacked and should be a focal point of the company going forward.


----------



## Geeee

I think that AEW does have to lay off the unidentified attacker wearing a mask thing for a few shows lol


----------



## Alexander_G

Logically, if there was an actual plot to all this, you'd be asking yourself: what good is it to even win these titles, if you're going to be in the emergency room for the next 3 to 4 weeks to not defend them?


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> I don't care what you guys say, someone is showing up at the end of this show, whether its Punk or someone else, someone is showing up. The Main Event can't follow this, it needs to end in a huge surprise of some kind.


Hope So!!!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This was one hell of a match to me. All the other ones before this were good but they didn't excite me like this one did.

And LAX are in AEW? HELL YEAH! AEW got a stacked roster of Tag Teams and the best part about it is they're going to be treated well!


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> Finally a real team


Imagine typing this after the match you just witnessed. 

You're not a wrestling fan.


----------



## looper007

Opening Match was very good
Omega/Pac was fantastic
Allin/Janela/Havoc was fantastic
Bucks vs Lucha Match was Awesome
Cody vs Spears was great old school match

I enjoyed the women's match a lot more then most on here. The only match that was meh to me was Best Friends vs Dark Order.

Great PPV for me so far.


----------



## KingCosmos

Way too many spots for that match. You don't do spot after spot after spot. Sell some injuries make us feel what happened. Don't get piledrived through a damn table and immediately go to set the next spot up. For what it was the match was ok tho


----------



## Cult03

Full Gear is a terrible name for a PPV. I just don't get how wrestling companies (Looking at WWE too) have so many options and still can't find good names


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Gear PPV on 11/9.

World Title match time. I have this growing feeling Hangman's gonna win this.

Also, I predicted a Punk return on this show. I'm staying on that ship.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

looper007 said:


> Opening Match was very good
> Omega/Pac was fantastic
> Allin/Janela/Havoc was fantastic
> Bucks vs Lucha Match was Awesome
> Cody vs Spears was great old school match
> 
> I enjoyed the women's match a lot more then most on here. The only match that was meh to me was Best Friends vs Dark Order.
> 
> Great PPV for me so far.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

2 hours a week with a stacked tag division between Bucks/Lucha/SCU/LAX, a huge roster of women, Mox, Omega, Cody, Jericho, MJF, Pac, Hangman, and maybe more.

The fact that they won't have any wasted time every week will make AEW shows way smoother than WWE's 7+ hours a week.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck. Here We Go.


----------



## JustAName

I think something needs to happen in this match, on paper it just doesn't feel special to me, which is bad since it's for their main title. I like Page but imho he's not ready, please prove me wrong and I've already said my piece on Jericho


----------



## EMGESP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167997092041641984


----------



## TD Stinger

He's on a horse! He's on a horse!

We got a horse on a horse!


----------



## Soul_Body

Man I'm enjoying the fuck out of this show.


----------



## CoverD

TheLooseCanon said:


> 2 hours a week with a stacked tag division between Bucks/Lucha/SCU/LAX, a huge roster of women, Mox, Omega, Cody, Jericho, MJF, Pac, Hangman, and maybe more.
> 
> The fact that they won't have any wasted time every week will make AEW shows way smoother than WWE's 5+ hours a week.


WWE will learn quantity =/= quality.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

No fucking way. They got the horse and everything. :mark


----------



## MetalKiwi

CM Punk comes out for sure. CM Punk Vs Chris on TNT.


----------



## 260825

*30 minutes & counting.*


----------



## rbl85

This fucker did it XD


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Please end this show like you did with Mox's debut.


----------



## Bosnian21

FUCKING HORSE


----------



## looper007

I'm really hoping this is a great match. Amazing to say that about Jericho, if this was 2008 Jericho I wouldn't be worrying but he's really struggled in the ring in the last few years if it's not a match with a stip.

I'm not expecting Punk to return to the ring tonight.


----------



## Soul Rex

A HORSE? HANGMAN IS A STAR.

seriously.


----------



## King Gimp

IM MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hope Jericho comes out to Punk's music.


----------



## Trophies

A fucking horse man. Pretty cool entrance. :lol


----------



## KingCosmos

Pretty sad no one gives a shit about this match and just wonder if CM punk is running in


----------



## looper007

Soul_Body said:


> Man I'm enjoying the fuck out of this show.


It's lived up to the hype for me, have to say we got three awesome shows today without doubt the best day in Wrestling this year. So many MOTY contenders in one day.


----------



## JustAName

Jericho has amazing entrance music and of course he has made it himself and sings, absolute multitalent


----------



## RiverFenix

"Full Gear" is a Hangman reference. Tip off he wins the title?

Also sooooo soon. That's a month after television. I thought they were going to space out their PPV's. And it's going to be $50 bucks?


----------



## JRL

Jericho has got to punch out the horse to draw heat.


----------



## Cult03

Why are there no backstage shenanigans? Just reminds me of NJPW/ROH at this point. In ring content can only get you so far. It's just missing small things, otherwise it has been a great show that was worth paying for. Jericho VS Hangman needs something big to finish with


----------



## King Gimp

THICC


----------



## Alexander_G

Flabby gut.


----------



## The XL 2

Jericho has to win here.


----------



## MetalKiwi

This should be a sweet 15-20 min match I hope. Looking forward to it


----------



## KingCosmos

Someone should tell Jericho he should wrestle with a shirt on now


----------



## RKing85

I want Hangman to win this, but I think Jericho will be the first champ at the end of this one.


----------



## Trophies

Female ref for the main event.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Trophies said:


> Female ref for the main event.


She's IMO their best ref.


----------



## Chan Hung

Match Time


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

KingCosmos said:


> Someone should tell Jericho he should wrestle with a shirt on now


Guy still has abs.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soul_Body

I WANT that belt.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jericho better win here.


----------



## Alexander_G

TheLooseCanon said:


> She's IMO their best ref.


Wasn't she the ref that did that botched 3 count?


----------



## MetalKiwi

Adam Page Vs Adam Cole. :laugh:


----------



## Kabraxal

Think this has to Jericho. Page is good, but just not quite there. AEW should not force it.


----------



## Cult03

KingCosmos said:


> Someone should tell Jericho he should wrestle with a shirt on now


Still has abs at 48. Bet he doesn't give a shit


----------



## CoverD

That belt is so goddamn sexy...


----------



## deadcool

That World title is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## The XL 2

MetalKiwi said:


> Adam Page Vs Adam Cole. :laugh:


Adam Page looks like an adult sized male


----------



## KingCosmos

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Guy still has abs.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


It's the droopy as chest and love handles. Same thing with Kofi he should cover his chest


----------



## Chan Hung

Amazing Belt. Looks Classy as Fuck


----------



## looper007

Love they gave the title match to Audrey, she's awesome. Love that this match has a big match feel.


----------



## RKing85

Just spent a portion of my Saturday night teaching my son about the importance of wrestling masks in Mexican lucha libre culture.

My role as a father is now done.


----------



## CoverD

Kabraxal said:


> Think this has to Jericho. Page is good, but just not quite there. AEW should not force it.


With the following outcomes for the Elite:

Omega - L
Cody - W 
Bucks - L

Its kinda hard to say for sure what will happen here. I want to say Page will win but I could see them wanting a "name" to hold the belt for TV.


----------



## The XL 2

Chris Jericho is the man but he's slowly physically transforming into Greg Valentine lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Kabraxal said:


> Think this has to Jericho. Page is good, but just not quite there. AEW should not force it.


Their next PPV is named after Page's skits on Being the Elite. Foreshadowing? :hmm


----------



## ripcitydisciple

I can't decide if I want Hangman to turn heel and be aligned with Tully or win it as a pure babyface.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Alexander_G said:


> Wasn't she the ref that did that botched 3 count?


It was the wrestlers. She saved it. It was the Japanese multi-girl match right? That's the night I thought she was a great ref. They botched the pin and she sold it the best way possible.


----------



## Alexander_G

Cult03 said:


> Still has abs at 48. Bet he doesn't give a shit


Those are called "struggle abs".


----------



## JRL

The AEW title says 'AEW' on like 5 times.


----------



## KingCosmos

I really hope we don't get any CM punk chants at all. Let these guys do their thing


----------



## The XL 2

Jericho looks like he could be Pages uncle or something


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Worst case - Hangman wins, Pac challenges next since he beat Omega.

Best case - Jericho wins. Punk debuts.


----------



## 260825

*Considering how long the PPV has gone, the commentary & JR has held on quite well.*


----------



## rbl85

TheLooseCanon said:


> It was the wrestlers. She saved it. It was the Japanese multi-girl match right? That's the night I thought she was a great ref. They botched the pin and she sold it the best way possible.


No it was the guy who ring the bell who botched


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Worst case - Hangman wins, Pac challenges next since he beat Omega.
> 
> Best case - Jericho wins. Punk debuts.


True.


----------



## SPCDRI

Jericho looking fat as fuck. Makes me think about WCW not putting Sting over because he was fat and didn't have a tan or something.


----------



## The XL 2

Page overshot that


----------



## Fallfarc

This has been a fantastic ppv, if you didn't enjoy it, your not a wrestling fan


----------



## Kabraxal

ZSJ said:


> Their next PPV is named after Page's skits on Being the Elite. Foreshadowing? :hmm


If they are naming PPVs after his stuff and giving him the belt this quickly, it will backfire on them unless he goes full douche heel.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

TheLooseCanon said:


> Worst case - Hangman wins, Pac challenges next since he beat Omega.
> 
> Best case - Jericho wins. Punk debuts.


That's a pretty great worst case scenario. I wouldn't be upset with that at all.


----------



## IronMan8

CM Punk is surely going to return within the next hour!

Surprised the crowd isn’t chanting for him, shows how invested they are into Hangman/Jericho


----------



## looper007

Did you hear the guys in the front row calling Jericho "You fat fuck" lol


----------



## Alexander_G

SPCDRI said:


> Jericho looking fat as fuck. Makes me think about WCW not putting Sting over because he was fat and didn't have a tan or something.


Not only that, but now he's looking gassed out a bit in this match after that chase.


----------



## Soul Rex

Hangman seems to have a good a mount of mass, yet he can move like that, very athletic,


----------



## The XL 2

ZSJ said:


> That's a pretty great worst case scenario. I wouldn't be upset with that at all.


Even if you like Pac and Hangman, that cant be your top feud heading into your TV. It just won't work


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Jericho will leave AEW within 3 years.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Kabraxal said:


> If they are naming PPVs after his stuff and giving him the belt this quickly, it will backfire on them unless he goes full douche heel.


Well, in the sit down interview with JR during episode 7 of Road to All Out, he did say he would do anything to win. Similar to the Austin interview before WM17. It could happen.


----------



## What A Maneuver

TheLooseCanon said:


> Worst case - Hangman wins, Pac challenges next since he beat Omega.
> 
> Best case - Jericho wins. Punk debuts.


Oh man... Your worst case scenario sounds completely realistic and I hate it. 

I'm with you on best case scenario. I don't think Punk will show up...but I got at least 20 minutes to dream.


----------



## rbl85

SPCDRI said:


> Jericho looking fat as fuck. Makes me think about WCW not putting Sting over because he was fat and didn't have a tan or something.


You know it's probably because of that fat that Jéricho does not get injured when he wrestle.


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho lmao


----------



## SPCDRI

What the hell happened, did he win by count out?


----------



## Kabraxal

Jericho is so fucking great.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Jericho the Goat

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos

Why isn't Jericho talking shit. It's one of the best things about his matches now


----------



## IronMan8

ripcitydisciple said:


> I can't decide if I want Hangman to turn heel and be aligned with Tully or win it as a pure babyface.


Young, blonde hair, blue eyes, rides out on a horse...

He’s the most perfect babyface in the wrestling world today


----------



## ripcitydisciple

TheLooseCanon said:


> It was the wrestlers. She saved it. It was the Japanese multi-girl match right? That's the night I thought she was a great ref. They botched the pin and she sold it the best way possible.


It was the Time Keeper ringing the ring bell early actually. She saved it. That's why it seemed like they had to redo the spot. It wasn't the wrestler's fault.


----------



## Trophies

Stupid idiot :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Hahaha Stupid Idiot chants


----------



## TheLooseCanon

What A Maneuver said:


> Oh man... Your worst case scenario sounds completely realistic and I hate it.


Yeah as soon as I wrote it, I thought it would be most likely.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Page might win this. I hope not, but the story they're telling makes me thing so.


----------



## Chan Hung

I love how this ppv is going overtime


----------



## KingCosmos

Come on Jericho talk more


----------



## ripcitydisciple

IronMan8 said:


> Young, blonde hair, blue eyes, rides out on a horse...
> 
> He’s the most perfect babyface in the wrestling world today


Which is why him winning the Championship as a heel would be shocking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ripcitydisciple said:


> It was the Time Keeper ringing the ring bell early actually. She saved it. That's why it seemed like they had to redo the spot. It wasn't the wrestler's fault.


that's correct. I knew someone else fucked it up lol


----------



## 260825

*Something tells me PAC will come out if Hangman wins, & that was his original spot before he replaced Moxley.*


----------



## JustAName

Jericho looks smoother and quicker, just better than I have seen in years, doesn't feel the same slowness I saw against Omega or Okada. He must have really dedicated himself for this match, it's already better than I thought it would be


----------



## SPCDRI

Damn, wish I had that right about now. I want some cracker barrel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Crowning an unknown to draw first time viewers is going to suck.


----------



## CoverD

SPCDRI said:


> Damn, wish I had that right about now. I want some cracker barrel.


Damn you, its almost midnight and now I'm hungry...


----------



## Kabraxal

Blade job incoming


----------



## virus21

SPCDRI said:


> Damn, wish I had that right about now. I want some cracker barrel.


That looks yummy


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

JR was such a buzzkill during the tag title match. He gets fed up with the action when he can't keep up so he starts making stupid jokes and plugging his shitty BBQ. Vince was right for once, boomers don't belong on commentary. For the love of god give him a backstage position.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I have been on the Punk isn't showing up train for weeks, but my dumb ass still is on edge hoping he'll be here. Why do I gotta be such a mark. I know he isn't coming.


----------



## NXT Only

Blood


----------



## IronMan8

JR doing an amazing job of getting Hangman over


----------



## The XL 2

Great selling from Chris


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

The Quieter is going to return.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03

What A Maneuver said:


> I have been on the Punk isn't showing up train for weeks, but my dumb ass still is on edge hoping he'll be here. Why do I gotta be such a mark. I know he isn't coming.


I wonder how long this company can rely on the hype that CM Punk might show up? They need stars quick


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho is gushing


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck the haters. It's good to see blood here or there.


----------



## Chan Hung

Brief heelish Page


----------



## Mordecay

People don't care about this match... as expected


----------



## IronMan8

Commentary are setting Jericho up for the win, which sets the stage for CM Punk to close to show

Hangman winning me over as a top star in the process


----------



## Chan Hung

Great match


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hope Jericho went politician Hogan for the booking here. He's the draw.


----------



## 260825

*Let's hope Jericho wins this, give me some Punk hope & continue Jericho's run.*


----------



## Chan Hung

IronMan8 said:


> Commentary are setting Jericho up for the win, which sets the stage for CM Punk to close to show
> 
> Hangman winning me over as a top star in the process


Damn dont tease!!!! Lol
:mj2


----------



## TD Stinger

OK now it feels like Jericho will win. If Hangman was going to win, I feel like the roles would be reversed and Hangman would be bleeding.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho winning gives 5 percent hope Punk comes


----------



## Kabraxal

Page is doing well, but it’s so obvious it hasn’t completely clicked yet. He needs more time still.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Great match, old school feel. I like it


----------



## Soul Rex

I like the story telling in this match.


----------



## rbl85

Are they trying to make me like jericho ?


----------



## Mox Girl

I kinda want Jericho to win so we might get Mox vs Jericho in the future, in a different company with less restrictions haha.


----------



## Alexander_G

I want to like Hangman Page more but there's just something about him that doesn't make me support him all the way. I'm still trying to figure out why that is. All I can come up with now is he lacks an excitement factor to me.


----------



## Geeee

I'm really enjoying this. Very different style than the rest of the night.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Alexander_G said:


> I want to like Hangman Page more but there's just something about him that doesn't make me support him all the way. I'm still trying to figure out why that is. All I can come up with now is he lacks an excitement factor to me.


He's mid card. Great look, crap charisma.


----------



## The XL 2

Phenomenal old school match


----------



## The XL 2

Lol crowd totally behind Jericho


----------



## RapShepard

This is just a meh match. Its not bad but certainly nothing I'll ever look at again


----------



## Cult03

Are finishers still called finishers? Wouldn't make sense anymore


----------



## Chan Hung

Please Jericho win!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Damn, how many leg fucks ups are there going to be tonight.


----------



## rbl85

This ref is GREAT


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The XL 2 said:


> Lol crowd totally behind Jericho


lol crowd knows the chances of hearing Living Colour is behind a Jericho win.


----------



## 260825

*Actually thought that was the end.*


----------



## The XL 2

Fantastic match


----------



## Kabraxal

Fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

JERICHO WINS


----------



## MetalKiwi

Classic Match!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

The right man won.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jericho wins. C’mon Punk. Now or never.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

rbl85 said:


> This ref is GREAT


Glad AEW sees it. Main event for her is a great look.


----------



## 260825

*YES!!

I'm so glad Jericho won, Hangman isn't ready just yet.*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Chris Jericho won!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI

how the fuck did he kick out of Deadeye?!


----------



## Trophies

That was a good finish!


----------



## Mordecay

The shitty back elbow... I forgot about it :lauren

At least Hangman didn't won


----------



## epfou1

Great setup for the Judas effect


----------



## Bosnian21

Great match.


----------



## Mango13

Right person won. You want a big established star to be the face of the company for the launch of the tv show.


----------



## virus21

And now


----------



## deadcool

Sweet counter. The right guy won.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

CM PUNK!!!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Mordecay said:


> The shitty back elbow... I forgot about it :lauren
> 
> At least Hangman didn't won


Say what you want but the way he connects with it looks legit devastating.


----------



## 260825

OMGGGG HE'S HERE CM PUNK!!!!


































jk.

































but please, c'mon phil.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

VitoCorleoneX said:


> CM PUNK!!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Nice try.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, no Punk.

I'll take that L, lol.


----------



## Boldgerg

Well, I'm shocked. Genuinely expected Punk to return.


----------



## NXT Only

Dammit Punk


----------



## EMGESP

Thats how they end it?


----------



## CoverD

Damn no Punk


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuckkkkkk You Punk!
:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Who is the babyface that will challenge? Cody?


----------



## Kabraxal

Good match, right finish... now to find the chaser for it. 

Only negative: weight of expectation muted the ending because of what some wanted to happen.


----------



## Trophies

Shit. No Punk. 

Great show. Enjoyed that.


----------



## RapShepard

Good ass PPV only 2 matches lost my interest and they weren't even bad I just didn't care about them


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"5, 4, 3, 2, 1"


----------



## Ace

No Punk.

Pretty flat ending.


----------



## Chan Hung

I will never again Echo the name of CM Punk on this website so help me LOL and I hope everybody else here doesn't even mention it either because he's not worth anybody wasting time on anymore after tonight for sure because the stars were aligned and he didn't show up so screw him


----------



## virus21

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who is the babyface that will challenge? Cody?


Find out in October


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Sigh..... Okay..... 4-4 for the PPV.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Good PPV. A Classic


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Whether or not Punk signs with AEW, or has signed, good on them for not debuting him here.

The first champ in AEW need not end with fuckery. As I've said a few times, let Punk debut on TNT Luger style. That would be a SERIOUS shot across the bows.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That was a pretty great show. :mark


----------



## Bosnian21

Great PPPV and I wasn’t expecting Punk so no let down for me.


----------



## deadcool

O come on. He clearly said in the interview that he's not coming. CM Punk is done with wrestling. Accept it and move on.

Ending was good; Jericho won. Good show. Better than the hot garbage that WWE produces. Anyone know what the attendance was?


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall a very good show, though I don't think it lived up to Double or Nothing if we're comparing the big shows.

I'm guessing Cody vs. Jericho for the Full Gear PPV.


----------



## EMGESP

That ending sucked ass. No surprises except that tag team who I never heard of. Some good matches, but the ending was super dissapointing.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Well, no Punk.
> 
> I'll take that L, lol.


Would you really think that Cody will tweet that they tried to have him but he refused if Punk was going to be there ?

The guy said it's done and even Cody said that he won't be in AEW.


----------



## Kabraxal

Ace said:


> No Punk.
> 
> Pretty flat ending.


Not really. The shine should be on your first champion. It was the right wnd.


----------



## looper007

The title match was very good match. Not a classic or MOTY contender but did keep the fans interested and got them off their seats in the last 10 minutes or so.

No CM Punk, not surprising really.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok yeah give me Mox vs Jericho in the future please.

I wasn't expecting Punk whatsoever so no disappointment he wasn't there lol. Leave Mox to be the guy who debuts at the end of a show plz :lol

Great show tonight from AEW, I really had fun and I'm glad I shelled out for it in the end (Y)


----------



## Alexander_G

Punk has been true to his word. I guess I'm the only one who believed him.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The lack of debuts hurt the shoe considerably.


----------



## Fallfarc

Why did everyone think punk would show up, he's done with wrestling I thought


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Overall a very good show, though I don't think it lived up to Double or Nothing if we're comparing the big shows.
> 
> I'm guessing Cody vs. Jericho for the Full Gear PPV.


Overall All out was better tham DON


----------



## Boldgerg

I will now not ever mention CM Punk returning ever again. The stars were aligned and it didn't happen, so it's fair to say it never will.


----------



## Soul_Body

40 bucks well spent.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

No punk makes me sad but overall this was a very enjoyable event...


----------



## V-Trigger

Finally the CM Punk geeks can shut the fuck up. He's never coming back to wrestling. Deal with it already holy shit.

As far as the show goes: Pretty good show overrall. PAC vs Kenny and the Tag Match stealed the show.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Not even Pac.
No cliffhanger.

Tell why i should watch AEW on TNT.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> Would you really think that Cody will tweet that they tried to have him but he refused if Punk was going to be there ?
> 
> The guy said it's done and even Cody said that he won't be in AEW.


OK, and you're going to tell me that wrestlers haven't lied in the past? Like a lot?

I made a prediction, and got it wrong.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

So I'm someone who has always been a WWE guy, AEW has been my first real exposure outside that.

Sure being around this forum I had always heard about people like Omega and the Bucks, and some of the people around TNA but I certainly never watched or followed.

But watching the buildup from AEW the past year or whatever has been interesting, and I'm very much looking forward to seeing what they can do on TNT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Punk was prob backstage tonight working out a contract for the first show.

Then when the first TNT show airs, he'll be talking to them for the next PPV in Chicago.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Overall a very good show, though I don't think it lived up to Double or Nothing if we're comparing the big shows.
> 
> I'm guessing Cody vs. Jericho for the Full Gear PPV.


I thought It was better then DON myself. The only match that was meh was Best Friends vs Dark Order, the rest of the match ranger from good to awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah this is the last post I'll name Punk in. FUCK HIM. Next. It's over. And for those saying Oct 2. Keep dreaming. It was now or never for so many reasons. Again, Next. 

Overall great ppv.


----------



## Dr. Middy

The entire show was a ton of fun and well worth the money I spent on it. 

And maybe we'll see Punk one day in the future, maybe we won't. I'm not going to fret much about it given the show they put on tonight, which arguably was their best yet.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Happy for Jericho. So much for Punk though. I don't even like the guy but I wanted him for AEW's sake. They could've used a shot in the arm after Mox pulled out of the Kenny match.


----------



## rbl85

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Not even Pac.
> No cliffhanger.
> 
> Tell why i should watch AEW on TNT.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


No need to have a cliffhanger when you have the first ever AEW champion…..


----------



## Mox Girl

Yay I can't wait for a whole month of rumours about Punk being on the first episode on TNT now lol :lol

BTW triple threat match was my fave tonight, that shit was insane and fun.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Spoiler:*

All In I thought was a better show but All Out was a solid show full of action and suspense. But really? Wasted opportunity not having Punk there. Could have had a face off with Jericho. Would have been the biggest pop ever. Oh well. Good show


----------



## TheLooseCanon

virus21 said:


> Find out in October


I mean, it's either Cody, Mox, or Omega. Not that hard with this roster right now.

Cody has a potential MJF feud coming, and finishing Spears off.

Omega keeps losing, and should face Mox next.


Hangman gets to have his Pac feud in the midcard, just the right place for it.


----------



## Alexander_G

Fallfarc said:


> Why did everyone think punk would show up, he's done with wrestling I thought


See I thought it was a running gag around here, until I realized wow... people really believe he's going to come back even after the millionth time he's said he's retired.

Got to grow up sometime.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> I will now not ever mention CM Punk returning ever again. The stars were aligned and it didn't happen, so it's fair to say it never will.


Same. More should do this. After 2night it's over.


----------



## Asuka842

Pretty good show overall. Jericho as AEW champ isn't surprising, but makes total sense. Also given what happened tonight, Pac should get a shot a him. Also Riho as inaugural Women's Champion as well.


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> Overall All out was better tham DON


Cody vs Dustin was better than any match at All Out but overall the matches on All Out were better than Double or Nothing. Although, Double or Nothing did have the sweet Moxley debut. Hmm I think slight edge to Double or Nothing


----------



## ElTerrible

Hangman took that elbow like a(n almost) champ unlike Kenny, when it looked weak.

Great show top to bottom.


----------



## RapShepard

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Whether or not Punk signs with AEW, or has signed, good on them for not debuting him here.
> 
> 
> 
> The first champ in AEW need not end with fuckery. As I've said a few times, let Punk debut on TNT Luger style. That would be a SERIOUS shot across the bows.


Fucking Christ can we let the Punk talk die until his ass actually shows up somewhere lol.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: Spoiler:*



RubberbandGoat said:


> All In I thought was a better show but All Out was a solid show full of action and suspense. But really? Wasted opportunity not having Punk there. Could have had a face off with Jericho. Would have been the biggest pop ever. Oh well. Good show


It can't be a wasted opportunity if the opportunity isn't there. Punk wasn't here for this because he's the one man to say he's done with wrestling and mean it.


----------



## IronMan8

I’m honestly shocked Punk didn’t return for this crowd on this night.

I’d never tell him to work anywhere he doesn’t want to work, but I thought he’d love working with AEW.

The first episode on TNT is probably a smarter place for him to debut if he wants to return, but being in Chicago, I really thought he’d show.

9.5/10 PPV and great signs for AEW, but I’m sad there’s no Punk... (yet)


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Spoiler:*

Yes, it's a wasted opportunity they didn't use a guy who didn't want to be there.


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> Overall All out was better tham DON


There wasn't one match better than Cody vs. Dustin and the show was paced much better.

In this show it felt like the crowd died during the middle of it.


----------



## RapShepard

Fallfarc said:


> Why did everyone think punk would show up, he's done with wrestling I thought


Because it was Chicago and if they can get Mox why not Punk lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Geeee said:


> Cody vs Dustin was better than any match at All Out but overall the matches on All Out were better than Double or Nothing. Although, Double or Nothing did have the sweet Moxley debut. Hmm I think slight edge to Double or Nothing


Yeah, tonight was fun. But Shida losing pissed me off. No interest in the women's title bout now.

Cody vs Dustin is still MotY for me, and Mox is still their biggest star, so DoN hands down.


----------



## Alexander_G

ElTerrible said:


> Hangman took that elbow like a(n almost) champ unlike Kenny, when it looked weak.
> 
> Great show top to bottom.


We all know Chris rubbed the magic lamp and when the genie named Luger showed up he begged him to wish his elbow would be as much of a career killer.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck Phil. After today hes not worth anyone wasting hopes. It was the perfect timing but nope. So again fuck him


----------



## Alexander_G

IronMan8 said:


> I’m honestly shocked Punk didn’t return for this crowd on this night.
> 
> I’d never tell him to work anywhere he doesn’t want to work, but I thought he’d love working with AEW.
> 
> The first episode on TNT is probably a smarter place for him to debut if he wants to return, but being in Chicago, I really thought he’d show.
> 
> 9.5/10 PPV and great signs for AEW, but I’m sad there’s no Punk... (yet)


You got to get over this, man.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Can’t believe people are disagreeing. It would have been an epic moment


----------



## TD Stinger

looper007 said:


> I thought It was better then DON myself. The only match that was meh was Best Friends vs Dark Order, the rest of the match ranger from good to awesome.


DoN was much better paced. While with this show it felt like the crowd died halfway through. Dark Order vs. Best Friends, Riho vs. Shida, and even spots of Cody vs. Spears didn't have a lot of energy. And neither did the main event really.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fallfarc said:


> Why did everyone think punk would show up, he's done with wrestling I thought


Probably because:

Chicago
that Punk video of him running around in a wrestling ring this week
being at Starrcast
interacting with wrestling again
Elite literally teasing him in Youtube videos since the inception of AEW

I mean, it was pretty obvious why people thought it.

Can't tell me AEW didn't feed into it for some extra PPV buys either.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah this is the last post I'll name Punk in. FUCK HIM. Next. It's over. And for those saying Oct 2. Keep dreaming. It was now or never for so many reasons. Again, Next.
> 
> Overall great ppv.


If he was going back to wrestling, today was the day to do it. His home town, a huge show, and a company at war with Vince with the pockets to write him a blank check. If that wasn't enough to get him back, nothing is and if it some how does it's just going to come across as pathetic.


----------



## IronMan8

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Happy for Jericho. So much for Punk though. I don't even like the guy but I wanted him for AEW's sake. They could've used a shot in the arm after Mox pulled out of the Kenny match.


I guess there’s two strategic reasons to hold him back until episode 1:

- Head to head ratings win vs the WWE for the first episode on Wednesday nights, establishing AEW as must-watch live

- Let the first AEW champion close the show clean and fair to add legitimacy 

If Punk doesn’t show up on episode 1, I’ll concede he’s not working us by saying he’s not interested in wrestling again... hopefully they’re just holding him back strategically and to make it more unpredictable


----------



## Chrome

Despite no Punk, I thought the show was great personally. Every match delivered except maybe the Casino Battle Royal match. Thought that match was a bit messy. Everything else was fun though.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> DoN was much better paced. While with this show it felt like the crowd died halfway through. Dark Order vs. Best Friends, Riho vs. Shida, and even spots of Cody vs. Spears didn't have a lot of energy. And neither did the main event really.



Well that's your opinion.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Is bleacher report down? It cut out a few minutes before it ended


----------



## EMGESP

Yeah, CM Punk could have had the moment of his life but he chose to turn it down, he'll never get this opportunity again. Its kinda crazy.


----------



## Kabraxal

For all the Punk musings... if he returns soon, the first show on TNT is a better place than this PPV. AEW needs something huge on that first show and IF they got Punk, that is where you show it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Well Jericho won. I can live with him being champion but I wanted Page to win it. Oh well.

On another note: Punk didn't show up so can we all shut the fuck up about him now?


.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Spoiler:*

The last smidge of hope is that AEW wanted to keep Punk to make a big splash for the TNT debut. Also, may have not wanted to put him on because it's what everyone expected. I hope the latter isn't the case. Not doing things just because fans figured it out is a major WWE thing to do, and it's not good. Remember when they were going to bring Christian back to WWE as Jeff Hardy's attacker, but people found out, so they threw him on WWECW instead. It's shit. Predictability isn't always bad. We all knew Moxley was turning up to DON, and it was still amazing.

If Punk doesn't appear on Oct 2, he's 100% never doing wrestling again. I still feel like this was the perfect time and place. It's dashed my hopes of Punk in wrestling again- my thoughts of Punk debuting on TNT is like a 5% chance in my head.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Honestly, Mox vs Jericho is the way to go.

I want Cody in the main event, but as a heel. So later for that please. Maybe next year sometime.

Omega vs Mox can wait until it matters again.


----------



## Mordecay

Meh. Decent PPV overall

Womens Battle Royal was decent, although I was not a fan of the result.

Private Party vs Angelico/Evans was a nice display of athleticism, so if you are into that you would enjoy it

6 man tag was fun. Luchasaurus is a star

PAC/Omega was great, the two showed how to have a great wrestling match without any bullshit

Triple Threat was crazy, all three guys tried to kill each other and themselves

After that the show was not on the same level, in part because of the crowd and in part because the matches weren't as good.

Dark Order vs Best Friends was fine, but the crowd didn't cared until Orange Cassidy appeared

Riho vs Shida was also well wrestled, but besides a couple of spots crowd also didn't cared

Cody vs Spears was exactly as I expected. A lot of bullshit, a lot of slow pacing and Cody's overness carrying the match. Spears didn't showed anything to proove that he deserved that spot on the card and crowd didn't cared much about him. The fact that he lost so decisively doesn't look good for him.

Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros was probably MOTN and one of the craziest ladder matches ever. The only thing that I would say it worked against it was that ut raeched a point I couldn't enjoy it because how worried I was about these guys, but other than that incredible match.

Hangman vs Jericho did as good as it could have done in that spot. Hangman is good, but he lacks "it" and Jericho winning was the right choice, although I was dissapointed that they gave the title to Jericho and that was it. If there wasn't going to be a surprise they should have made a bigger deal about Jericho winning, maybe a quick ceremony or something.

Solid and enjoyable show from start to finish.


----------



## Chan Hung

They still need to add some star power!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"nice hair idiot" Best segment of the night happens on the post show on Youtube lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Everybody watching this post show? Jericho is walking around calling everyone idiots.


----------



## The Capo

*Re: Spoiler:*

I think it would have been a pretty big moment for a rising brand but biggest pop ever is quite the overstatement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Jericho on the post show in prime form :lmao


----------



## 260825

*I think they made the decision to use CM Punk for the first TV tapings, & the reason he did Starrcast was to quell some of the fans expectations.

Good guy Phil, see you in a few weeks.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Spoiler:*

Rally around Mox. He's the star they need.


And heel Cody running shit as champ.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Spoiler:*

It´s also about the finances of it all. That first Moxley video had like three millions views. Punk returning under a mask and the in-ring teaser video had like 10.000 combined, when I watched them. It has been five years. I´m not sure how much of a draw Punk still is compared to the fee he´d demand/expect. 

I´m more disappointed they had no bigger angle planned for this PPV. They´ll need to come up with an over-arching storyline based around a stable.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: Spoiler:*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Can’t believe people are disagreeing. It would have been an epic moment


I don't think anyone thinks otherwise, but it's also a moment contingent on getting Philip "CM Punk" Brooks to agree to it. Now if for some reason they decided to debut him on the first episode of AEW on TNT, then yes that would be a stupid choice.


----------



## Green Light

Punk ain't coming to AEW. Y'all need to let it go and stop setting yourselves up for disappointment.

If anything, he'll show up in WWE for a fat Fox-money paycheque and Lesnar-esque schedule.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

What to say except this a VERY good PPV. While it didn't have an epic match like Cody/Dustin...I overall just enjoyed it more than Double Or Nothing. Just a very enjoyable Saturday evening of Pro Wrestling. I really enjoyed this show.

On a side note - haven't heard the phrase "ollie" as a skateboard move in prolly 20 years - An "ollie" off the top turnbuckle was just one of the fun creative spots on this show...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Pac and Page feud starting on Youtube right now.


----------



## Trophies

Pac/Hangman again :mark


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Love that Jericho is champ. 100% the correct move while AEW is establishing themselves. Page is good enough in the ring, and he had a hell of a match with Jericho just now, but the reactions said it all- the crowd weren't reacting to him as a big star opposite Jericho. Compare that to how they reacted to Omega, PAC, Cody and even Spears... Page just isn't there yet.

Great show. Was shocked at Omega vs. PAC going second, it's usually a bit of a death spot on a wrestling card. Probably the greatest second match of all time. Bucks vs. Lucha Bros was actually scary, but fun. The Cracker Barrel match was insane but I loved it. Cody vs. Spears was straight up old school goodness.

AEW proved themselves here. Shame about Punk, but All Out proved they can do it without him.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Looks like we're getting Page vs PAC at Full Gear. I'm good with that. :mark


----------



## Alexander_G

You all say it's good Jericho won but it's not going to be that good if he keeps gassing out mid-match because he's a old fatass now who thinks he can dash around like he could in '98. Say what you want about Page but Page still did the brunt of the work.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

If Mox has any sense he would say double my offer now bc this show needed a big star player bad.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: Spoiler:*

It would have been a great moment, but what everyone is saying is that CM Punk didn't want to be there. CM Punk doesn't want to be involved in wrestling still and tonight proved that. If there was even a chance of him being willing to return to wrestling then we would have seen something tonight. It's time for people to move on from CM Punk, finally.

Also, There is no way in hell that AEW would save CM Punks big return to wrestling for when they are in Washington D.C. rather than them being in Chicago tonight. So lets please not spend the next month anticipating what wont happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hope Jericho goes into 'idiot' mode again.

Hope Mox comes back for him.

That Omega/Mox feud can wait, until Omega gets some wins.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This post show is better than WWE lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Are you guys watching Jericho on the YouTube All Out aftermath LOL


----------



## Soul_Body

Jericho still going off lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jericho is Best in the World in Chicago

He just came champagne all over that guy.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love that Jericho's thing of getting people's names wrong is still around :lol


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Spoiler:*

For God sakes WF, PUNK IS DONE WITH WRESTLING.


----------



## Bosnian21

Jericho on the post show was hilarious.


----------



## Chrome

Jericho :mj4

This title run will be fun.


----------



## Geeee

They just cut Jericho off after he started jerking off the bottles LOL. I don't think that was for time constraints...


----------



## ElTerrible

Chris Jericho brings back Talking Smack by himself.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: Spoiler:*

Eh, even if they got Punk I'm not sure him showing up would have been 100% the right booking decision. They ended the #1 contender match between Omega/Jericho with Jericho winning and then a popular wrestler storming to the ring to beat him up. It's almost the same incident.

Punk is done. He seems to be a rare breed that sticks to his word...and it bums me out tbh. It sucks to know the last match he ever had was being leisurely eliminated in a royal rumble by Kane. I always wanted that proper final match for him. His wrestling career just...stopped.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Spoiler:*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Can’t believe people are disagreeing. It would have been an epic moment


Because we're not whiny, brat, children who throw temper tantrums.


The guy doesn't want to wrestle. Said so a million times. You refuse it because you want him there. Your selfishness is why you were disappointed. Not CM Punk.


----------



## Blade Runner

Mordecay said:


> Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros was probably MOTN and one of the craziest ladder matches ever. *The only thing that I would say it worked against it was that ut raeched a point I couldn't enjoy it because how worried I was about these guys*, but other than that incredible match.



Same.


It's just a matter of time before someone legit dies taking that Canadian Destroyer off a fucking ladder onto a table.


----------



## McGee

I still had hopes that CM Punk was gonna come out at the end so left that disappointed.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Spoiler:*



All Elite Wanking said:


> Because we're not whiny, brat, children who throw temper tantrums.
> 
> 
> The guy doesn't want to wrestle. Said so a million times. You refuse it because you want him there. Your selfishness is why you were disappointed. Not CM Punk.


It's been 5 goddamn years you'd think people would get the hint by now!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Spoiler:*

Them doing a debut after the main event is over thing twice in such a short time would be lame. I'm glad Punk didn't show up. The show was great regardless.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Spoiler:*

I just hope this doesn't mean another awful CM Punk UFC fight...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hope they have backstage segments like that on the shows.


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall show reivew:

*The Women's Battle Royal had fun moments here and there but the in ring work as well as the camera work was kind of shoddy. And it didn't seem like a lot of women got time to shine. I do like the non title feud of Britt vs. Bea though. Nyla was my 2nd pick to win behind Britt, and I think she could make a good foil to Riho. And considering Riho already beat her, I think there's a good chance Nyla wins.

*The Private Party vs. Angelico & Evans match was a lot of action compressed into a fairly short match. Some good spots, Private Party will be stars in the future. And thank God Angelico & Evans went heel. Evans is an amazing trash talker. I hope we see this now.

*SCU are so consistent. They always bring great performances to the show. Always perfect show openers. Luchasaurus looks like a star. Big, powerful, athletic. Him being the only real big guy in AEW helps out a lot. Jungle Boy is another potential star. Don't care much for Marko in this group, but he wasn't bad either. Perfect way to start the show.

*Omega vs. PAC was very good. Great athletic spots, cool moves, everything you would expect. And I love the story of Omega thinking too much about Mox and not on PAC and it costing him. I will say that compared to everyone else though, I didn't think this match was "excellent" or "amazing." Just a notch below, that. Felt like it was missing something. And the botch towards the end didn't really help. And look I'm not saying all botches hurt matches. Some help. But this was a case where the flow really got halted because of it.

*I LOVED the Cracker Barrel Clash. The most creative match I've seen in a long time. They tied down Havoc and put thumbtacks in his mouth, Janela hit a Flipping Piledriver from the ring to the outside through a table, Darby used a skateboard with tacks on it, then he ate shit on a coffin drop driving his back through a barrel onto the steps. What a fucking match. It's a toss up for me between this and the ladder match which one I liked the most tonight.

*Going into this match I thought this had to be where Dark Order really shined and had a breakout performance. And that did not happen. The crowd was not invested in this match outside of a few spots. Neither team really impressed. A couple sloppy moments. Was the worst case scenario for Dark Order, despite winning. They still need to find themselves. Orange Cassidy is awesome though.

*Shida vs. Riho was another case of the crowd not being invested. Match was solid. I liked the David vs. Goliath story here with Shida dominating most of the action and Riho having to counter. But overall a flat match. Shida looked damn good though.

*Cody vs. Spears had some really fun moments between the belt spot and Arn running in. Cody carried the match from crowd participation point. But Spears just felt completely ineffective as a heel. And him losing in such unimpressive fashion in his 1st match, not the right call IMO.

*The Bucks vs. The Lucha Brothers was insane. Pentagon driving Matt through a table spiking his head in the matt, Nick eating shit on the outside, A Spike Package Piledriver on a ladder, etc. So much crazy shit. Loved it, but please keep these 2 teas apart for awhile.

And LAX or whatever they'll be called now is another good addition to their tag team division.

*The main event was a very well worked match that told a good story. You can tell the crowd just isn't ready for Hangman to be in that position though. Most of his offense just didn't have any heat to it. I will say that while I don't love the Judas Effect finish, the way he pulled it out at the end was really good.

And yes I was wrong about CM Punk coming back, sue me . I'll take that L.

Overall a fun show. In the range of a B- to B+ grade for me, and please don't crucify me for that opinion.


----------



## Alexander_G

McGee said:


> I still had hopes that CM Punk was gonna come out at the end so left that disappointed.


Who gave you those hopes, the guys on here who kept insisting to you that it was "bound to happen" because they knew better than the man himself?

When he says something you should believe it, observe his history. He is the kind of guy who lives true to his credo.


----------



## ceeder

As disappointed as some may be for no Punk appearance, at least this will hopefully seal that book shut. 

If it didn’t happen tonight, it’s never happening and the guy isn’t coming back to wrestling. Let him be. 

Good show but I came away with an initial impression of enjoying DoN more. I guess Cody/Dustin just still stands out for me.


----------



## 260825

*Re: Spoiler:*

*If Punk appeared, there would still be a whole month until TV; he'll appear during TV to set up his first match in Chicago.

Tony knew people would be expecting CM Punk at AO, so he organised Starrcast to quell fans who came to see him.

Smart business men, them Khans.*


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Spoiler:*

Kind of lame of punk to troll AEW fans at all in twitter and instagram and stuff. Just makes him look like a massive dick in retrospect.


----------



## EMGESP

9/10 for me. CM Punk would have made it 10/10, but oh well.


----------



## headstar

I wonder how much of the interest that AEW got was because of the myth that CM Punk was joining them. 

It would suck if they lose a large portion of their audience over this myth. WWE's ratings took a big hit after Punk walked out.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Spoiler:*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *If Punk appeared, there would still be a whole month until TV; he'll appear during TV to set up his first match in Chicago.
> 
> Tony knew people would be expecting CM Punk at AO, so he organised Starrcast to quell fans who came to see him.
> 
> Smart business men, them Khans.*


Maybe. But they debuted Moxley before they even had a TV deal.


----------



## V-Trigger

headstar said:


> I wonder how much of the interest that AEW got was because of the myth that CM Punk was joining them.
> 
> It would suck if they lose a large portion of their audience over this myth. WWE's ratings took a big hit after Punk walked out.


Fuck off with that. DoN got like 100.000 PPV buys without any Punk shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

headstar said:


> I wonder how much of the interest that AEW got was because of the myth that CM Punk was joining them.
> 
> It would suck if they lose a large portion of their audience over this myth. WWE's ratings took a big hit after Punk walked out.


Good point. Not just about Punk, but curious fans sticking around.

They better keep pushing Mox as their Austin or this is going to fall flat soon for a lot of people. 

Page is not 'the guy', Omega still needs to be built for a wider audience, and even then he isn't for everybody. Cody can be the top face for a while, but he's born to heel it up, and him winning as a babyface will look like he's booking himself over everybody.

Moxley is their only chance at a top star right now.


----------



## McGee

Alexander_G said:


> Who gave you those hopes, the guys on here who kept insisting to you that it was "bound to happen" because they knew better than the man himself?
> 
> When he says something you should believe it, observe his history. He is the kind of guy who lives true to his credo.


Obviously he wouldn't say anything if it were to be some big surprise so he got a monster pop in his hometown. This was the time and the place so as another poster said close the book on it.


----------



## imthegame19

RubberbandGoat said:


> All In I thought was a better show but All Out was a solid show full of action and suspense. But really? Wasted opportunity not having Punk there. Could have had a face off with Jericho. Would have been the biggest pop ever. Oh well. Good show


CM Punk is done and retired from wrestling. It's not wasted opportunity when the guy is done with wrestling.


----------



## Jazminator

Awesome PPV!

With LAX in the fold, is it safe to say that AEW has the best tag team division among all promotions?

Young Bucks
Lucha Bros
LAX
SCU
Dark Order
Angelico/Jack Evans
Private Party
Best Friends
Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy

They have so many tag teams, they could probably do a PPV event similar to the Crockett Cup.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just came in here to make sure everyone is smart enough to realize why Jericho is going into AEW's TV debut as champ, and you are, so I don't have much else to say. The dirtsheet and twitter marks are in tears right now thinking a no name to the mainstream audience should've opened their first television show as champion.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Was it me or did the pay-per-view show for example Cody Rhodes when he entered how many wins and losses he had it was so fast I didn't catch it


----------



## V-Trigger

Kenny putting over PAC was the right thing to do if he's indeed FULL TIME. Now Mox can trash talk him for taking the L to a short notice replacement and keep building the feud.


----------



## Chan Hung

After seeing the post pay-per-view show on YouTube I really feel that originally PAC was probably going to mess up Page at the Pay-Per-View today... that probably would have been the surprise if we had one ...I still don't really consider LAX to surprise definitely not major enough


----------



## TD Stinger

Now I can't wait for Mox to come back and get back at Omega. Omega talked so much shit and then loses his next match because his mind was on Mox.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

*Re: Spoiler:*

Maybe they are waiting for TNT debut show ... Yeah probably not lol


----------



## looper007

Fantastic PPV 

Only minuses I say Women's Battle Royal wasn't good, Dark Order/Best Friends was meh. Besides LAX, no other debuts but that's been nit picky really. Some of the camera work needs to be ironed out. 

The Ladder match, Omega/Pac, Cody/Spears, Allin/Havoc/Janella were all fantastic matches, thought Ladder match was a classic. 

Opening match and Jericho/Pac were very good. Womens single match was good but probably took down a bit by the crowd but they got into it by the end. Loved The Private Party, they are going to be stars.

Can't complain really.


----------



## Natecore

Had a good damn time watching All Out.

Biggest takeaways: shorten the show and shorten the matches. Really like how action heavy the AO was but don’t be afraid for some backstage segments.


----------



## V-Trigger

Chan Hung said:


> After seeing the post pay-per-view show on YouTube I really feel that originally PAC was probably going to mess up Page at the Pay-Per-View today... that probably would have been the surprise if we had one ...I still don't really consider LAX to surprise definitely not major enough


You don't condition your audience to expect a big surprise every major show. LAX and Arn is enough for now.


----------



## imthegame19

Chan Hung said:


> After seeing the post pay-per-view show on YouTube I really feel that originally PAC was probably going to mess up Page at the Pay-Per-View today... that probably would have been the surprise if we had one ...I still don't really consider LAX to surprise definitely not major enough


You can't have Moxley like surprise at every big show. Roster is pretty much set now. They aren't gonna add anymore big names.


----------



## McGee

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I just came in here to make sure everyone is smart enough to realize why Jericho is going into AEW's TV debut as champ, and you are, so I don't have much else to say. The dirtsheet and twitter marks are in tears right now thinking a no name to the mainstream audience should've opened their first television show as champion.*


Jericho was certainly the right choice to be the first champion over Page. Have Moxley confront him on the first show.


----------



## Gn1212

Good show overall. Probably not worth the price though. 
A lot of question marks and bad signs to be honest for the future. 
Their choice for the women's title match on their premiering show is mind-boggling. Doubt many new viewers will be too impressed with that. Also, how are they planning on running the matches? Hope it's not just going all guns blazing every week because there's no crescendo there and people will get bored of it. Lastly, if they want to be taken serious they would try to get Punk. Punk clearly gives vibes that he's open to return, even in WWE for god's sake. Can't believe they're not snatching him up.


----------



## V-Trigger

McGee said:


> Jericho was certainly the right choice to be the first champion over Page. Have Moxley confront him on the first show.


Moxley is 100% coming back and attacking Kenny to resume their feud.


----------



## Chan Hung

By the way I hate to be a party pooper but did anybody else notice the female referee hand Chris Jericho something about a minute before he bladed when he was in the ring

Also on a side note can Riho talk English?


----------



## V-Trigger

Gn1212 said:


> Good show overall. Probably not worth the price though.
> A lot of question marks and bad signs to be honest for the future.
> Their choice for the women's title match on their premiering show is mind-boggling. Doubt many new viewers will be too impressed with that. Also, how are they planning on running the matches? Hope it's not just going all guns blazing every week because there's no crescendo there and people will get bored of it. Lastly, if they want to be taken serious they would try to get Punk. Punk clearly gives vibes that he's open to return, even in WWE for god's sake. Can't believe they're not snatching him up.


They literally builded matches for the TV show on this PPV. Are you even paying attention?

LAX and Jericho vs Kenny and Bucks with Moxley returning and attacking him after the match.
PAC shit talked Hangman during the post-show.
Angelico & Evans attacking Private Party.


----------



## The Wood

I jumped during the bullshit three-way. Lol, that was fucking awful. Best Friends vs. The Dark Order was embarrassing. The women's match lost the crowd. Wrestlers today have a match in mind and then push it out there in front of an audience regardless of whether or not it gets over. You can tell what people actually care about. So far it's been Cody and the Ladder Match.


----------



## Natecore

One last point:

Shut the absolute fuck up about Punk. All of you.

The Bucks have confirmed they’ve contacted Punk. If he signs or not they have tried. 

Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## EMGESP

Well one thing is true, AEW's Tag Team division is legit.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Call me surprised on the two people the AEW brass choose to fight for the women's title. 

I think the brass knows the division isn't really good so they went with Nyla for the headlines on CNN and one the Joshi wrestler from Japan to get those loyal fans hyped - Probably a smart business move.


----------



## Gn1212

V-Trigger said:


> They literally builded matches for the TV show on this PPV. Are you even paying attention?
> 
> LAX and Jericho vs Kenny and Bucks with Moxley returning and attacking him after the match.
> PAC shit talked Hangman during the post-show.
> Angelico & Evans attacking Private Party.


Dunno exactly what you're saying. Your post doesn't address my post in the slightest.
Read again.


----------



## imthegame19

McGee said:


> Jericho was certainly the right choice to be the first champion over Page. Have Moxley confront him on the first show.


My guess is they do Cody/Jericho title feud. With Moxley/Omega continuing their feud with Page/Pac. I would have Shawn Spears come out to attack Cody and Dustin come out for the save on tv. Setting up Dustin/Spears feud and Spears can get win at ppv. It's time for MJF to get his own singles feud with someone like Sabian, Allin or Janela. They need to start building him up and winning singles feuds. So when he does turn on Cody he has some credibility.


----------



## V-Trigger

Chan Hung said:


> Also on a side note can Riho talk English?


No. Who cares anyway. She's the best female on their roster.


----------



## McGee

Natecore said:


> One last point:
> 
> Shut the absolute fuck up about Punk. All of you.
> 
> The Bucks have confirmed they’ve contacted Punk. If he signs or not they have tried.
> 
> Now shut the fuck up.


He said in his interview today he's open to return. I don't care if it's AEW or WWE I would just like to see him on my TV dropping Pipebomb promo's. Could care less if he wrestles or not as long as I get that.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Chan Hung said:


> By the way I hate to be a party pooper but did anybody else notice the female referee hand Chris Jericho something about a minute before he bladed when he was in the ring


Yup, i seen it instantly. 

probably not a smart move for the ref to have it in her pocket lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168022045655019520

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger

The big question coming out of this show is Shawn Spears. He didn't looked great and took the L. Curious to see what's next.


----------



## TD Stinger

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168022045655019520
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks, I hope she's doing OK, whatever she's going through.


----------



## Gn1212

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Call me surprised on the two people the AEW brass choose to fight for the women's title.
> 
> I think the brass knows the division isn't really good so they went with Nyla for the headlines on CNN and one the Joshi wrestler from Japan to get those loyal fans hyped - Probably a smart business move.


I didn't even know Nyla was transgender and I doubt most who will tune in will too. Terrible pair for your premiere show. Honestly think that's one of worst bookings I've seen in my life.


----------



## V-Trigger

Gn1212 said:


> I didn't even know Nyla was transgender and I doubt most who will tune in will too. Terrible pair for your premiere show. Honestly think that's one of worst bookings I've seen in my life.


Explain why is terrible according to your knowledge of Riho and Nyla Rose.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

V-Trigger said:


> No. Who cares anyway. She's the best female on their roster.


Not good if she's the best - She's like the women's version of Marco Stunt.


----------



## Alexander_G

looper007 said:


> Fantastic PPV
> 
> Only minuses I say Women's Battle Royal wasn't good, Dark Order/Best Friends was meh. Besides LAX, no other debuts but that's been nit picky really. Some of the camera work needs to be ironed out.
> 
> The Ladder match, Omega/Pac, Cody/Spears, Allin/Havoc/Janella were all fantastic matches, thought Ladder match was a classic.
> 
> Opening match and Jericho/Pac were very good. Womens single match was good but probably took down a bit by the crowd but they got into it by the end. Loved The Private Party, they are going to be stars.
> 
> Can't complain really.


I came off with the same summation. Only, I think some of the bumps in said fantastic matches were a bit excessive, but I can definitely say they put their work in.


----------



## V-Trigger

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Not good if she's the best - She's like the women's version of Marco Stunt.


lmao.


----------



## imthegame19

V-Trigger said:


> The big question coming out of this show is Shawn Spears. He didn't looked great and took the L. Curious to see what's next.


I'd transition his feud with Cody to Dustin. Have him come out to attack Cody on tv. Then Dustin makes the save. Then he can beat Dustin to get some credibility still. One thing is sure he appears below Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Cody, Page and Pac. Those are clearly their top guys.


----------



## TD Stinger

Also I thought Excalibur (despite some flubs) was good and a was Goldenboy making his debut.

JR though, my God. Between making snide and snarky comments and being able to keep up, it was rough.


----------



## TripleG

I thought the show overall was very good, but was missing that little extra umph to push it into great territory. 

Double or Nothing had that very emotional Rhodes Brothers match and the Moxley debut, and this didn't really have anything quite like that. Still, I enjoyed just about every match and had a good time, so it was a worthwhile experience.


----------



## Gn1212

V-Trigger said:


> Explain why is terrible according to your knowledge of Riho and Nyla Rose.


Their look. They look like amateurs. And trust me, no one tuning in for the first time will care about how long they've been in the biz. One look at that scene will paint a terrible picture for AEW.


----------



## V-Trigger

TD Stinger said:


> Also I thought Excalibur (despite some flubs) was good and a was Goldenboy making his debut.
> 
> JR though, my God. Between making snide and snarky comments and being able to keep up, it was rough.


I agree. Hopefully it gets better with Tony on the booth. (He's a real pro and knows that his work is to put over the talent).


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Broadcast team needs Tony Schiavone badly.


----------



## The Wood

TD Stinger said:


> Also I thought Excalibur (despite some flubs) was good and a was Goldenboy making his debut.
> 
> JR though, my God. Between making snide and snarky comments and being able to keep up, it was rough.


You hire a professional wrestling commentator and you're going to get professional wrestling commentary. When there's silly shit on the air, a commentator with credibility is going to point out it insults your intelligence. If JR can't make you look good, then you probably don't deserve to look good.

People forget that during the Monday Night Wars, people mocked the shit out of Tony Shiavone for his lack of credibility because he would put over stuff that was obviously shit and fans saw through it. It's lying to people and then your announcer loses credibility.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: Spoiler:*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *If Punk appeared, there would still be a whole month until TV; he'll appear during TV to set up his first match in Chicago.
> 
> Tony knew people would be expecting CM Punk at AO, so he organised Starrcast to quell fans who came to see him.
> 
> Smart business men, them Khans.*


That would be a terrible move, because a strong premier is very important and having Punk billed would get eyes on TV for the first episode


----------



## Geeee

V-Trigger said:


> The big question coming out of this show is Shawn Spears. He didn't looked great and took the L. Curious to see what's next.


Probably continue to take Ls


----------



## Gn1212

TD Stinger said:


> Also I thought Excalibur (despite some flubs) was good and a was Goldenboy making his debut.
> 
> JR though, my God. Between making snide and snarky comments and being able to keep up, it was rough.


Backhanded comments for days, questioning the psychology of every match barring the main event which had a more traditional structure. I mean, I don't like filtering people but JR really is something else. Been shitting on the hand that feeds him so shamelessly. Did that for NJPW too.


----------



## Natecore

V-Trigger said:


> The big question coming out of this show is Shawn Spears. He didn't looked great and took the L. Curious to see what's next.


The story out of All Out is it was contractual that Spears and Cody would only have one person in their corner during the match. Arn came out making Cody break the contractual agreement. Their feud will continue in some way. The match result won’t stand.


----------



## V-Trigger

Gn1212 said:


> Their look. They look like amateurs. And trust me, no one tuning in for the first time will care about how long they've been in the biz. One look at that scene will paint a terrible picture for AEW.


So you haven't watched them work and are just trolling. Gotcha.


----------



## PirateMonkE

The Wood said:


> You hire a professional wrestling commentator and you're going to get professional wrestling commentary. When there's silly shit on the air, a commentator with credibility is going to point out it insults your intelligence. If JR can't make you look good, then you probably don't deserve to look good.


The problem wasn't that there was "silly shit on the air", the problem was that JR was stammering and stuttering over most of his lines and constantly fucking up his metaphors. Guy could barely get a sentence out without flubbing it in some way.


----------



## Chan Hung

So AEW's Heavyweight division is:

Jericho
Moxley
Omega
Cody
Page 
Spears
Pac
Wardlow
MJF
Dustin Rhodes 

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## McGee

TripleG said:


> I thought the show overall was very good, but was missing that little extra umph to push it into great territory.
> 
> Double or Nothing had that very emotional Rhodes Brothers match and the Moxley debut, and this didn't really have anything quite like that. Still, I enjoyed just about every match and had a good time, so it was a worthwhile experience.


Not to beat a dead horse but there was one guy to give that umph... unless he's planning on going back to WWE I don't get it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

As someone thats not a fan of the Young Bucks Im sad to see the tag team division emulate their style completely.

The first tag bout was comedic to me. Nonstop fast spot with dropping people on their necks and time to dance and pose. Zero selling, or much tagging. And then at the end they finally sell for a little attack from behind. So silly!

Young bucks have ruined tag wrestling.


----------



## Gn1212

V-Trigger said:


> So you haven't watched them work and are just trolling. Gotcha.


Who cares mate? Get back to reality. First impressions are first impressions. You're booking a show for TNT not Stardom World.


----------



## The Wood

Gn1212 said:


> Backhanded comments for days, questioning the psychology of every match barring the main event which had a more traditional structure. I mean, I don't like filtering people but JR really is something else. Been shitting on the hand that feeds him so shamelessly. Did that for NJPW too.


Lol, if the psychology doesn't make sense it _should_ be questioned. What is a commentator supposed to say when a dude jumps _backwards_ off the top rope with a barrel and eats shit? That sort of stuff needs quality control before it gets to the air. 



V-Trigger said:


> So you haven't watched them work and are just trolling. Gotcha.


I saw Riho work today and she looked pretty shit. Her offense looks soft, like she's pulling every punch. 



PirateMonkE said:


> The problem wasn't that there was "silly shit on the air", the problem was that JR was stammering and stuttering over most of his lines and constantly fucking up his metaphors. Guy could barely get a sentence out without flubbing it in some way.


No, it was silly shit being on the air. JR was fine and is one of the best assets they've got. When Arn Anderson hitting a spinebuster is the spot that gets the biggest pop, then you've got a bunch of people who can't work. JR was fine. I actually listened to his commentary whereas I usually have to block out everyone else. 

AEW has a lot of shit they need to iron out. This was a disappointing show and I would have been pissed off if I had paid $50 for it. I got it for free and still feel exhausted and like I wasted my day. Cody hired JR and did a video talking about how he's "Jim fucking Ross" but then you've got WCW Hardcore Division matches and idiots with their hands in their pockets out there. It's fucking insanity. It's like hiring Meryl Streep and then asking her to be a tree. There are too many cooks having creative input and it creates a disjointed show that Cody calls a "buffet," but it's absolutely a problem. That is as hot and willing a crowd as you're ever going to pull and a lot of shit died a fucking death out there. 

The point of wrestling is to emotionally invest people so they part ways with their money. It's not to go out there and do whatever you feel is subjectively the best match you feel you can have. If something doesn't work it doesn't work. That's why wrestling psychology exists. You need to know what the rules are in order to break them, and it's painfully obvious that there are way too many people in AEW who don't know what the fucking rules are.



Gn1212 said:


> Who cares mate? Get back to reality. First impressions are first impressions. You're booking a show for TNT not Stardom World.


You hear people rave about the joshi, but when you see them they are actually fairly shit. Well, the ones in AEW are. I almost legitimately fell asleep during Shida/Riho and the crowd did too.

Lots of telling not showing. They keep telling us that tag team wrestling matters there and that women's wrestling matters, but they need to show it at some point. The Young Bucks are not my cup of tea at all, but at least the crowd was into the Ladder Match. But how the fuck is Best Friends vs. The Dark Order different from Breezango vs. The Ascension? And how is it better or "more important" than The Revival vs. American Alpha? How is Hikaru Shida vs. Riho a better match than the potential Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane match? 

I get that people want an alternative to WWE, but there's got to be substance to that alternative. AEW is resting on the idea that they are "different," but they do a lot of the same shit as WWE. There is a lot of shit that just doesn't make sense. Was it explained why there were 21 women thrown into a Battle Royal whereas Riho vs. Shida was one-on-one for qualification? Nyla Rose is challenging for the Women's Title and she hasn't even had a one-on-one match yet. "We value women's wrestling" is as hollow as "Women's Revolution" being jammed down our throats. Tag team wrestling can be the main event. Yeah, but it isn't and you've got two tag teams people take seriously and you've burnt through the matches between them before you even get to television. 

AEW needs to, at some point, show people that it is different and stop telling people that it is. Especially when you are doing exactly the same things as WWE and sometimes not as well as them. 

And I challenge anyone to, with a straight face, tell me that All Out was better than basically any Takeover. I haven't seen them all, because I'm fatigued on the WWE product, but there was no way that was, as a show, better than any I've seen. And guess what, they're going to be going up against Takeovers a lot in the future. Best Friends vs. The Dark Order just isn't going to cut it. Orange Cassidy is not getting eyeballs over Velveteen Dream. They're going to figure that out pretty soon.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

The Wood said:


> You hear people rave about the joshi, but when you see them they are actually fairly shit. Well, the ones in AEW are. I almost legitimately fell asleep during Shida/Riho and the crowd did too.


Agreed they are awful been saying this for awhile now 

Kenny Omega needs to back off and let someone else work on the women's division.


----------



## PirateMonkE

The Wood said:


> The point of wrestling is to emotionally invest people so they part ways with their money. It's not to go out there and do whatever you feel is subjectively the best match you feel you can have. If something doesn't work it doesn't work. That's why wrestling psychology exists. You need to know what the rules are in order to break them, and it's painfully obvious that there are way too many people in AEW who don't know what the fucking rules are.


Except there was psychology and stories played out in the matches. 

Jericho vs Hangman was Hangman being the young guy fighting with his heart and soul, but Jericho counters with his veteran experience.

The Lucha Bros vs the Bucks was about both teams claiming to be the best and trying to prove it by doing all they can to one up each other.

Cody vs Spears was a traditional match with Spears using old school heel tactics to try and put away Cody. You also had the whole Tully/Dusty backstory as well as two good friends having a falling out.

Omega vs Pac had Omega not taking Pac too seriously/being too focused on Moxley in the build up and that cockiness ended up being his downfall.

There was story in psychology in the matches. JR is just terrible and has been phoning it in for years now. He was bad in NJPW, he was bad in the Mae Young classic, and he's been bad since coming to AEW. The guy just doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Cooper09

LOL see AEW starting out by NOT putting the young guys over. Who on earth thinks that Jericho needed to be world champ other than Jericho and his mates that run the company?


----------



## Gn1212

The Wood said:


> Lol, if the psychology doesn't make sense it _should_ be questioned. What is a commentator supposed to say when a dude jumps _backwards_ off the top rope with a barrel and eats shit? That sort of stuff needs quality control before it gets to the air.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Riho work today and she looked pretty shit. Her offense looks soft, like she's pulling every punch.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was silly shit being on the air. JR was fine and is one of the best assets they've got. When Arn Anderson hitting a spinebuster is the spot that gets the biggest pop, then you've got a bunch of people who can't work. JR was fine. I actually listened to his commentary whereas I usually have to block out everyone else.
> 
> AEW has a lot of shit they need to iron out. This was a disappointing show and I would have been pissed off if I had paid $50 for it. I got it for free and still feel exhausted and like I wasted my day. Cody hired JR and did a video talking about how he's "Jim fucking Ross" but then you've got WCW Hardcore Division matches and idiots with their hands in their pockets out there. It's fucking insanity. It's like hiring Meryl Streep and then asking her to be a tree. There are too many cooks having creative input and it creates a disjointed show that Cody calls a "buffet," but it's absolutely a problem. That is as hot and willing a crowd as you're ever going to pull and a lot of shit died a fucking death out there.
> 
> The point of wrestling is to emotionally invest people so they part ways with their money. It's not to go out there and do whatever you feel is subjectively the best match you feel you can have. If something doesn't work it doesn't work. That's why wrestling psychology exists. You need to know what the rules are in order to break them, and it's painfully obvious that there are way too many people in AEW who don't know what the fucking rules are.


About JR:
Regardless if I agree with him, which I absolutely do, why the hell does he take these jobs knowing he hates that product? Money? Probably. Even so, why do these promotions hire him when he keeps doing the same thing over and over again, to the point where wrestlers had to go public and complain about it? Good luck when those viewers tune in on TNT and JR tells them how stupid they are for doing so.


----------



## V-Trigger

Joshi wrestling is shit and American women are better.

Wrestling Forum with one of the worst takes of the year once again.


----------



## McGee

Gn1212 said:


> About JR:
> Regardless if I agree with him, which I absolutely do, why the hell does he take these jobs knowing he hates that product? Money? Probably. Even so, why do these promotions hire him when he keeps doing the same thing over and over again, to the point where wrestlers had to go public and complain about it? Good luck when those viewers tune in on TNT and JR tells them how stupid they are for doing so.


You'd think J.R. would have enough saved to retire by now instead of continuing to ruin wrestling with his slurred old man speech that should be left in 70's rasslin.


----------



## The Wood

Cooper09 said:


> LOL see AEW starting out by NOT putting the young guys over. Who on earth thinks that Jericho needed to be world champ other than Jericho and his mates that run the company?


I think most people are in agreement that this was the best decision they could make out the gate. 



PirateMonkE said:


> Except there was psychology and stories played out in the matches.
> 
> Jericho vs Hangman was Hangman being the young guy fighting with his heart and soul, but Jericho counters with his veteran experience.
> 
> The Lucha Bros vs the Bucks was about both teams claiming to be the best and trying to prove it by doing all they can to one up each other.
> 
> Cody vs Spears was a traditional match with Spears using old school heel tactics to try and put away Cody. You also had the whole Tully/Dusty backstory as well as two good friends having a falling out.
> 
> Omega vs Pac had Omega not taking Pac too seriously/being too focused on Moxley in the build up and that cockiness ended up being his downfall.
> 
> There was story in psychology in the matches. JR is just terrible and has been phoning it in for years now. He was bad in NJPW, he was bad in the Mae Young classic, and he's been bad since coming to AEW. The guy just doesn't have it anymore.


You're talking about all the main event matches there, which JR showed up to. Well, I didn't see Omega vs. PAC, but he called the matches that they treated seriously like serious matches. JR's always buried shit that doesn't make sense. It's part of the huge reason Russo had so much heat with him in the WWF. 



Gn1212 said:


> About JR:
> Regardless if I agree with him, which I absolutely do, why the hell does he take these jobs knowing he hates that product? Money? Probably. Even so, why do these promotions hire him when he keeps doing the same thing over and over again, to the point where wrestlers had to go public and complain about it? Good luck when those viewers tune in on TNT and JR tells them how stupid they are for doing so.


Well, the money is probably good. But JR was probably sold a bill of goods too. I mean, Cody seems to be all about treating wrestling like it's serious. You've got Tony Khan talking about sports presentation and saying wins and losses matter. But then you've got The Bucks publicly trying to kill Shawn Spears' heat by telling the fans that the chair was gimmicked and guys going into fights with their hands in their pockets. Joey Janela breaks the reality of the show by yelling "Fuck Jim Cornette!" when he should be selling and he isn't reprimanded or punished (well, we don't know of anything). It's a fucking clown show with too many cooks and completely different philosophies on what food even is. 

JR was probably told he was going to be eating steak. They've been throwing faeces at him.


----------



## DJ Punk

Pac beating Omega was a bit surprising.

Y2J first ever AEW Champion...all is right with the world once more.


----------



## The Wood

V-Trigger said:


> Joshi wrestling is shit and American women are better.
> 
> Wrestling Forum with one of the worst takes of the year once again.


I'm only talking about the All Out match. It was pretty shit and largely lost the crowd. I mean, you can crush on Riho all you want, that's entirely your right, but I don't think you can objectively argue that the match went out there and killed it. It's like it was happening at a funeral. 

There are lots of shitty American women wrestlers too, but there have been lots of women's matches that were, frankly, better than that one.

The hype the joshi get might work against them, because people might be expecting Manami Toyota or something, and they're certainly not getting that with the dainty Riho.


----------



## DJ Punk

Cooper09 said:


> LOL see AEW starting out by NOT putting the young guys over. Who on earth thinks that Jericho needed to be world champ other than Jericho and his mates that run the company?


Lolwut? Passing up the chance to make Jericho the first world champion would be straight up nonsensical.

Guys like Adam Page need to earn their stripes before being awarded such accolades. Dude's got potential, but a long way to go.


----------



## Natecore

Cooper09 said:


> LOL see AEW starting out by NOT putting the young guys over. Who on earth thinks that Jericho needed to be world champ other than Jericho and his mates that run the company?


Me.


----------



## V-Trigger

The Wood said:


> I'm only talking about the All Out match. It was pretty shit and largely lost the crowd. I mean, you can crush on Riho all you want, that's entirely your right, but I don't think you can objectively argue that the match went out there and killed it. It's like it was happening at a funeral.
> 
> There are lots of shitty American women wrestlers too, but there have been lots of women's matches that were, frankly, better than that one.
> 
> The hype the joshi get might work against them, because people might be expecting Manami Toyota or something, and they're certainly not getting that with the dainty Riho.


Forget about the crowd. The match was technically perfect and had 0 botches. The match was far from shit. Compare this one to a WWE womens match and it's night and day. Only Io vs Candice comes close. (Surprise another Joshi on a great match).


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TD Stinger said:


> Also I thought Excalibur (despite some flubs) was good and a was Goldenboy making his debut.
> 
> *JR though, my God. Between making snide and snarky comments and being able to keep up, it was rough.*


We must talk about this, JR was fucking abysmal, and I don't give a shit how much "star quality" he's giving to your show, he is RUINING, literally RUINING matches AND performers.

There were so many, he didn't even know when the women's title match was, he didn't know for sure if Nyla was in it AFTER the FUCKING BATTLE ROYAL HAPPENED. He kept saying Kenny Omega is in a slump, he won his last two fucking matches. And the one that pissed me off the most, Cody is doing this fucking grandiose entrance, and JR takes the time to start throwing in comedy, what the fuck??? Shut the fuck up when the big entrances are happening, or keep shit to a MINIMUM.

And those are just off the top of my head, JR KEPT saying stupid shit over and over again, it was literally pissing me off because he was burying the talent. Get that mother fucker gone, or have him actually follow the product. It is a HORRIBLE look for the company when the god damn commentator is clueless.

Rant Over.


----------



## Natecore

DJ Punk said:


> Lolwut? Passing up the chance to make Jericho the first world champion would be straight up nonsensical.
> 
> Guys like Adam Page need to earn their stripes before being awarded such accolades. Dude's got potential, but a long way to go.


Somebody had to lose to Jericho. Page in my mind was the perfect guy. Huge growing opportunity putting him in a big time main event feud.


----------



## The Wood

V-Trigger said:


> Forget about the crowd. The match was technically perfect and had 0 botches. The match was far from shit. Compare this one to a WWE womens match and it's night and day. Only Io vs Candice comes close. (Surprise another Joshi on a great match).


Lol, forget about the crowd? The whole purpose of a match is to get over with people. The match wasn't technically perfect. Riho looks awkward when she's running the ropes because she's so dainty and tiny that it breaks the pace of the match when she's whipped. Her double-knee moves look soft as shit, to the point that JR had to cover for her by pointing out that she just didn't have the weight to do that to Shida, who is not a giant woman by any stretch of the imagination. 

There's no way this worked better than Sasha/Bayley, for example. Night and day? Yeah, one got over.


----------



## looper007

V-Trigger said:


> Forget about the crowd. The match was technically perfect and had 0 botches. The match was far from shit. Compare this one to a WWE womens match and it's night and day. Only Io vs Candice comes close. (Surprise another Joshi on a great match).


The crowd were quiet for the first half of the match, more out of been exhausted after the first three matches. They were completely dead for Best Friends/Dark Order match until Orange Cassidy debuted. I thought the last stretch of the match the fan's got into the Shida/Riho match. I really liked the match, not MOTN or anything and was expecting a bit better from both of them but I thought Riho looked great as did Shida. Riho is over.


----------



## V-Trigger

The Wood said:


> Lol, forget about the crowd? The whole purpose of a match is to get over with people. The match wasn't technically perfect. Riho looks awkward when she's running the ropes because she's so dainty and tiny that it breaks the pace of the match when she's whipped. Her double-knee moves look soft as shit, to the point that JR had to cover for her by pointing out that she just didn't have the weight to do that to Shida, who is not a giant woman by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> There's no way this worked better than Sasha/Bayley, for example. Night and day? Yeah, one got over.


Well, I'm done arguing with you since you cited two of the most sloppiest workers out there. Mooooving on!


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Marco Stunt, Nyla Rose, Rhio, guy with no legs (at DON), Sunny Kiss .. . "AEW is truly for everyone" .. Even if you aren't very good! 

AEW really needs help on the under card and women's division.


----------



## The Wood

The Inbred Goatman said:


> We must talk about this, JR was fucking abysmal, and I don't give a shit how much "star quality" he's giving to your show, he is RUINING, literally RUINING matches AND performers.
> 
> There were so many, he didn't even know when the women's title match was, he didn't know for sure if Nyla was in it AFTER the FUCKING BATTLE ROYAL HAPPENED. He kept saying Kenny Omega is in a slump, he won his last two fucking matches. And the one that pissed me off the most, Cody is doing this fucking grandiose entrance, and JR takes the time to start throwing in comedy, what the fuck??? Shut the fuck up when the big entrances are happening, or keep shit to a MINIMUM.
> 
> And those are just off the top of my head, JR KEPT saying stupid shit over and over again, it was literally pissing me off because he was burying the talent. Get that mother fucker gone, or have him actually follow the product. It is a HORRIBLE look for the company when the god damn commentator is clueless.
> 
> Rant Over.


JR ruining performers and matches? Lol, what? AEW has matches for the rights to get a match where the winner gets a tournament buy. The Battle Royals for title shots don't make sense. They were telling the story that Omega was in a slump since losing in Japan. It was literally in their hype video. A slump doesn't mean you lose _all_ your matches. Winning a meaningless six-man tag and beating CIMA, who is not a main event talent is not exactly getting the IWGP Heavyweight Title back. I didn't catch the not knowing the Women's Title thing. Was he prompting the other announcers to talk about it, because he had to do that a few times. Like when Orange Cassidy showed up and JR was like "who is that?" and the other guys were like "It's Orange Cassidy!" and he's like "No, I know that -- tell me more, you dumb fuckers." I also didn't catch the comedy in Cody's entrance. What did he say? 

Which talent did he bury? I didn't catch the inter-species, inter-developmental stage tag, Omega vs. PAC or the Battle Royal. That must have been where he did all his burying, because I certainly didn't hear it anytime else, and JR actually helped hold a lot of that shit together. He did his absolute best with that fucking nonsense three-way, for example. 

It is a HORRIBLE look for the company when things are so convoluted that your lead announcer has to throw up their hands and basically say "Lol wut."


----------



## V-Trigger

Can we get a banning streak?

On Topic:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168038929271885825


----------



## The Wood

V-Trigger said:


> Well, I'm done arguing with you since you cited two of the most sloppiest workers out there. Mooooving on!


You're done arguing with me because you've got no comeback. I mean, sloppiness is an issue if you're hurting people, obviously, but besides that errant kick Sasha did on Paige (was that her?), has either hurt anyone? I can't really think of a time either was sloppy. I'm not the biggest fan of either, but I don't think anyone can suggest that Sasha/Bayley was less successful than Riho vs. Shida. It's like you think match quality is determined by your crispness of execution. It's not. And even so, that leaves a lot to be desired because Riho often looks like she's wrestling on egg shells.



V-Trigger said:


> Can we get a banning streak?
> 
> On Topic:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168038929271885825


Are you really calling for people to be banned because they don't share the same shitty opinion as you? Grow up. Riho and Shida had an underwhelming match. I have cited my reasons for thinking so. You might be a mark for anything puroresu, but it doesn't mean others have to be. Some people hear the hype then actually watch it and think "That's what they were raving about? Meh." Like that entire audience.


----------



## Erik.

Nice to see I was right about PAC winning to make Omega go into more a downward spiral and added material for Moxley to prove that Omega isn't cut out for wrestling in North America and how this isn't Japan anymore, he wasn't going to waltz over here and be the star and play it off as the "Myth of Omega"

And oh look, I was right about Punk too.


----------



## The Wood

The only thing that would make that Omega vs. Mox story better is if Mox could defend the IWGP US Title in it.


----------



## looper007

MJF said:


> Nice to see I was right about PAC winning to make Omega go into more a downward spiral and added material for Moxley to prove that Omega isn't cut out for wrestling in North America and how this isn't Japan anymore, he wasn't going to waltz over here and be the star and play it off as the "Myth of Omega"
> 
> And oh look, I was right about Punk too.


I think the whole audience there were too, I think anyone with any common sense knew he wasn't turning up. Not one CM Punk chant at all. It's clear he's moved on from wrestling and fan's should move on too. 

I'm liking the Omega story, a bit like the "best in the World" talent in a crisis and needing to show why he's one of the greatest and get out of the rut. It will pay off with him winning the title.


----------



## The Wood

I wouldn't at all assume that CM Punk is not going to sign with AEW. They might just be smart enough to actually _build_ to him showing up. Having it happen as a surprise is blowing your load. What would he have done on this show? Attack Jericho after the main event? That's basically the same way Moxley came in. And he needs to be involved in the main event because nothing is going to top it. Are we really craving Punk vs. Jericho or Punk vs. Page -- which Punk will need to win? 

They are running Chicago again suspiciously soon...


----------



## Brock

MJF said:


> And oh look, I was right about Punk too.


A lot of people were im sure. It was more about hope with most people. I didn't expect him there.


----------



## Erik.

Brock The Big Magnificent Bastard said:


> A lot of people were im sure. It was more about hope with most people. I didn't expect him there.


I'm just glad the audience didn't try and ruin anything with CM Punk chants - respected those involved in the event.

Awesome show.


----------



## Wrestlefire

looper007 said:


> I think the whole audience there were too, I think anyone with any common sense knew he wasn't turning up. Not one CM Punk chant at all. It's clear he's moved on from wrestling and fan's should move on too.


Common sense? In wrestling fans???

Especially, say, WWE-stans?


----------



## Erik.

Thought the hardcore triple threat was probably my favourite match of the night though - Janela being in the role of loser that puts his body on the line is a good spot for him. Would have been great for Darby to win but he's young, will continue to get over and he's still a madman with charisma so overall I do think giving Havoc his moment and a little run in the mid card with a big win under his belt is a smart move.

Luchasaurus is a star and if booked correctly really could go all the way to the top.

Wasn't actually match I was disappointed with to be honest - thought the booking for the most part was spot on. All the matches delivered, they didn't blow their load early with the MJF heel turn but planted the tease, they brought in LAX well and now makes me wonder who is going to be Jerichos mystery partners as I was certain it would be them (probably the butcher and the blade then?)


----------



## Tilon

Cooper09 said:


> LOL see AEW starting out by NOT putting the young guys over. Who on earth thinks that Jericho needed to be world champ other than Jericho and his mates that run the company?


Were you there? Page was getting booed when he went for pins that had any chance of being a win.

The crowd was massively on Jericho's side. It's insane to think Page should have won.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cooper09 said:


> LOL see AEW starting out by NOT putting the young guys over. Who on earth thinks that Jericho needed to be world champ other than Jericho and his mates that run the company?


Someone starting a TV show for an audience that only knows the name Jericho.

You have to build guys before giving them everything, new fans won't accept them if they are pushed before they get to invest in them.

Jericho is the ONLY choice to start off.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Enjoyed this show! PAC/Omega was my favourite match.


----------



## zkorejo

Best match of the night for me was easily Omega vs PAC. Great match.. loved the ending too. I like where this is headed... A guy who's supposed to be the face falling flat on his face. The redemption of Omega storyline will be a great few months to watch.

My second favorite match was Cracker Barrel match. 

Cody vs Spears started off good.. but I personally did not like the decision. I mean, why build Spears up and give him Tully and all that just for him to lose. I wanted this feud to go longer... I wanted to know what Tully's "master plan" was. I was fully expecting MJF to join Spears and Tully to form a heel faction like 4 Horsemen. It all just felt like.. "Halt all plans, we need Cody for Jericho next", which I would love to watch but this decision is at the expense of Spears. Who now has lost any steam he had since DoN. 

Youngbucks vs Lucha Bros was good. As expected. But can they not do EVERYTHING in stereo?

Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus/marko should have won. 

Now this is a part where I say.. "oh well CM Punk wasnt there.. maybe next time".. but honestly. I'm done with him. Enough falling for his insta trolls and false hype created by some WF posters. If he ever comes back to wrestling.. great. If not.. I pray he lives peacefully. I'm fuckin done with this topic. 

Overall, It was a good PPV but not as good as DoN.


----------



## Death Rider

Show was a lot of fun. Main problem is JR needs to fucking go. If you can't put over the wrestlers then get out of the booth. Cornette in mlw hates hardcore shit and still put it over and did a good job selling it. If that stubborn cunt can do it you can at least try JR. If not having him there is pointless. Commentary are meant to sell the action not shit on it with snide comments.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Baker looks really good in that video.


----------



## IronMan8

9.5/10 PPV

Omega comes across as a star, I give him 4.5 stars 

PAC is nothing more than a choreographed spot monkey though, 1 star for his horrible performance 

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are great attractions 

SCU are too old and don’t fit AEW’s young, cool attitude 

Triple threat match unbelievably fun and creative - we won’t forget that in a hurry (but I am slightly uncomfortable at the exploitation aspect of the situation... I actually did think to myself that WWE is, in some way, more sophisticated as a company, because their system isn’t designed to entice this behaviour from desperate, lower-card talents... but I don’t really care to be honest - let them break their bodies if they want to)

Horrible meaningless tag match 4th on the card, don’t remember any of their names and don’t care 

Loved the women wrestlers and in particular the new champion. She’s better than Sasha 

Cody’s match was quality, as usual. He’s become an attraction himself and doesn’t need a tittle to feel important 

Bucks’ match was like every other match of theirs - 10/10 for 80% of the match... then they blow it by making the match a joke towards the end with video game cheat codes enabled.

Hangman got over with me and Jericho ended the night in memorable fashion.

But no CM Punk...

Overall, one of the best PPVs I’ve seen since I was a kid


----------



## CJ

Shouldn't need to say it, but keep the transphobic comments to yourselves. That shit won't be tolerated.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Watched live through to the end of the PAC/Omega match, which woke me up with that finish. Finished the rest later. Skipped pretty much all the tag matches and the triple threat. The winner was the right one in every singles match that mattered with only Cody/Spears being that you can make the case for either outcome. I would book Shida go over but Riho had to be the underdog against Nyla, PAC had to be the force, and Y2J needed to be the first champion. His post-show performance showed why he was and is the right one in this scenario.

So far Cody has been the most over guy in all of their shows.


----------



## Brother_T

I was getting thoroughly annoyed with the woman ref in the main event. Like cool, you're the first woman to call a main event match or whatever, now try not to make yourself noticed that much. Every move she throws her hands in the air like she's getting hit, then I just lost it when she went for the three count and acted like she was the one going for the pin count, then the kick out and she flips over and is looking completely exhausted. I yelled out "FFS really" after that, quit trying to steal these guys thunder. She's out there acting like HBK and the Undertaker in the WM match. It's like these old SNL skits where someone is an extra or a small roll and they just do things to distract from the focal point and the director has to keep cutting because they keep going overboard.


----------



## Stadhart02

Brother_T said:


> I was getting thoroughly annoyed with the woman ref in the main event. Like cool, you're the first woman to call a main event match or whatever, now try not to make yourself noticed that much. Every move she throws her hands in the air like she's getting hit, then I just lost it when she went for the three count and acted like she was the one going for the pin count, then the kick out and she flips over and is looking completely exhausted. I yelled out "FFS really" after that, quit trying to steal these guys fthunder. She's out there acting like HBK and the Undertaker in the WM match. It's like these old SNL skits where someone is an extra or a small roll and they just do things to distract from the focal point and the director has to keep cutting because they keep going overboard.


I just finished watching the ppv and came on here to post about her but you beat me to it

She was desperate to be the star and completely took me out of the match. That near fall was the killer when she pulled that stupid face - keep women refs to the women's matches


----------



## Brother_T

Stadhart02 said:


> I just finished watching the ppv and came on here to post about her but you beat me to it
> 
> She was desperate to be the star and completely took me out of the match. That near fall was the killer when she pulled that stupid face - keep women refs to the women's matches


I'm not going to say keep them out of the men matches, but middle age and old ugly men are less distracting. I think I would have approved of her if she wasn't waving her arms around like a fool and then the kicking out of the pin count made me boil. The constant checking on the guys was something I thought might have been on me, but adding the rest up I just don't know. Also could she have made it more obvious she was passing on the blade to Jericho.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lol at the people moaning about the ending of the show. You made this to yourselves. Go and continue to cry that your headcanon was just that, a headcanon.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I thought the show was fantastic. very consistent and other than that BF/Dark Order match that seriously had no chance following the three way, every match was different and had something special.
The show was better than DON but missed that icing on the cake, like Mox's debut.

that 3-way was insanely good, and i'm not the biggest fan of either Janela or Havok. MOTN imo.
wish Darby, Bea/Baker and most importantly Shida got the W.

can't wait for Oct.


----------



## asssvvvvxc

Aubrey Edwards might be in my top five people related to the AEW product


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

I think it's time for Jericho to wear a shirt, he's depressing to look at


----------



## V-Trigger

Majmo_Mendez said:


> I think it's time for Jericho to wear a shirt, he's depressing to look at


Couldn't care less about his look as long as he keeps having good matches.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

What a brilliant PPV. Kept me watching and interested throughout the whole thing.


----------



## Jman55

Phew I loved that show think DoN may have been slightly better but that was a great watch (though helped that in the Fite chat we just fucked around and though I was always paying attention was fun to talk about random shit at times helped keep me awake and alert)

I actually thought the Women's battle royale was ok but the casino battle royale format needs to go it really doesn't work though appreciate they tried. Nyla was a questionable choice of winner but you do need to give your monster heels momentum sometimes otherwise what's the point?

Private Party vs Angelico and Jack Evans was some fun flippy shit as you'd expect Private Party definitely have star potential these guys are electric and fun to watch. Also guess we needed another heel team and makes sense with Angelico and Jack Evans on a losing streak to try a new attitude.

SCU vs Jurassic Express (going with that name easier to type) was a very fun match Luchasaurus is an absolute star seriously and Jungle Boy has a lot of potential. Marko still not a fan but he didn't really detract from this match like I expected he would. SCU were SCU you can always rely on them to at least be good. Perfect choice for an opener.

Omega vs PAC was a fantastically wrestled match but (through no fault of their own) my investment just wasn't there like I'd hoped it be. Still a fantastic match and kept the momentum going and I like the story they are telling with Omega plus never going to complain about PAC getting a win (though felt so scared when he hit his leg on the barricade)

The triple threat was pure movie car crash levels of carnage......and I fucking loved it those matches will always get me excited it was just pure and utter insanity definitely not the "best" match on the card but honestly it might have been my favourite even Janela impressed me and I am not his biggest fan at all. Also Jimmy Havoc won so I might be a bit biased here.

Dark Order vs Best Friends wasn't actually a bad match but god it killed the crowd completely dead it felt like a morgue at times except for once or twice when Best Friends got offence and the surprise appearance of Orange Cassidy which got the biggest pop of the segment.

Shida vs Riho was another good if not great match but the crowd already being dead due to the Dark Order and Best Friends match really hurt it. Still was a good watch though I'd personally have preferred Shida to win.

Cody vs Spears woke up the crowd a bit if not fully but the Fite chat explosion when the Enforcer himself showed up made the entire match worth it :lol but in all seriousness though this wasn't Cody's best match I still thought it was really good surprised Cody came out with the win though but it was good and the MJF tease at the end was well done and I'm so glad they didn't rush the betrayal.

Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros was an adrenaline junkie's heaven holy shit. Spot after Spot after Spot and honestly I like spotfests so this match was ridiculously enjoyable for me even if it was unrealistic as shit half the time I got to see a beautiful slingblade off of a ladder and so many crazy stunts that logic can just fuck off for that type of match :lol.

Hangman Page vs Jericho I thought ended up being much better than I expected as I was heavily hesitant to trust this match to be good. Probably not the best in the card but I admit they had me semi interested in a possible Hangman win (not enough to not want Jericho to win in the end though) and they fooled me when he hit the Deadeye. Really good match and though not the best didn't end up being a bad way to introduce the title and first champion.

So yeah overall I didn't hate a single match though the crowd being dead really hurt a couple of them. Very good show though and easily enough to make me look forward to when the weekly show starts.


----------



## Jedah

I missed the first hour or so because of the tennis match, but this was a good event. I think it set up the TV show reasonably well, though not always to my liking.

I thought the main event was slow until Jericho started to bleed. Then it picked up. Still, it might have cracked. I just don't get why they're so high on Page. Just...nobody cared. I just don't see him as a main event guy. I just don't see it. He has a good look but that's it. I remember some people calling him AEW's Roman Reigns and I sort of see what they meant now.

Thankfully they made the right decision and put the title on Jericho cleanly. If they insist, let Page feud with MJF in the midcard and see how he does, but hopefully his main event push is over for now. Of course, Jericho brings his own problems. He's clearly slowed down. He's a good choice to inaugurate the show as champion but hopefully his reign isn't too long. Let's hope that title gets to Omega, Mox, or PAC by early next year at the latest.

PAC vs. Omega was unsurprisingly the match of the night. I don't understand why Omega is constantly losing though. You'd think you want your in-ring ace to look better going to TV.

Anyway, I'm a lot more concerned about the women's division. Thankfully the Brandi situation was avoided, but now there's another problem in Nyla Rose. I don't care how many woke points it gets them. Nyla just isn't ready to be champion. Nyla was sloppy and not over in the least. On the other hand, the other contender is Riho, who's good, but do you really want to give the first reign to someone who presumably can't do a promo? Hopefully AEW would be smarter than Vince in such a case. Riho _is_ the better choice. But it's still a pickle.

The other matches were fun. The triple threat hardcore match was a unique car crash. They should have let Darby win though and capitalize on the momentum he got from that Cody match. I don't understand why they didn't. The ladder match was a fun car crash too but it was rather pointless until the debut at the end, because the AAA titles won't be on AEW TV. So it basically just lasted too long as an exercise in self-indulgence, fun as it was.

That leads me to my only real complaint. A lot of the matches just lasted way too long. If this show had been an hour shorter, I would have liked it a lot more. And it could have been. They need to work on their pacing.

All in all though, good show. They avoided embarrassing errors.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

V-Trigger said:


> Couldn't care less about his look as long as he keeps having good matches.


That match was mediocre at best and it was not Page's fault


----------



## 304418

- I was impressed by the B/R stream. It was a really smooth stream. I had none of the buffering problems I have had with FITE when attempting to watch AEW live. 
- The best preshow yet by AEW.
- AEW can finally mention NJPW on commentary, but now they can’t say Codebreaker? Hmm.
- Solid debut for PAC. And the match lived up to expectations despite being booked on short notice.
- The Havoc/Janela/Allin match was very good	
- Still need to work on some tech issues. Feels amateurish
- Tope suicida and kip up with hands in pockets... something you don’t see everyday
- Riho/Shida was solid
- Cody/Spears was solid all around.
- Escalera de la Muerte was INSANE
- Jericho winning is an outcome I’m okay with.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wow... Pretty Good PPV.

I think in future, I’m going to sleep, and then watch it in the morning. Staying up until 2 AM is not great, and when there is a lull, you start to lose attention or drift off. Which happened here for some.

I did end up watching half this morning

Ratings and Comments are reflective of MY enjoyment only! I care nothing about anything else.

Woman’s Battle Royale - 1/10
Didn’t enjoy it. Sloppy all around. The ‘Casino’ theme is now played out and the 5 people structure gives nobody a pop. Either go back to the normal battle royale structure or give everybody short entrances. But people live Ivilisse, Dashwood and a few others needed more time and exposure. Seems almost like these are called on the fly except for very specific people - and the talent there is not strong enough to execute that. Same with the mens Royale at DoN.

Also, Nyla is green as grass and isn’t ready for that spot. She was gassed halfway through. Bea or Baker would’ve been a better choice IMO

Private Party Def Jackelico - 4/10
When PP gets matches week in and week out, they are going to be stars. I also like Jackelico and I liked the heel turn... or rather confirmation. Fun match, but loses points for no build or story - so, harder to care. Future both will do better now that there is a bit of narrative.

SCU def Jungle Express - 10/10
What can I say, I loved everything about this. Luchasaurus is a star and Jungle Boy is a future mega star. SCU plays their roles to perfection and the action was fast and never a dull moment. Was there even 1 rest hold. Also, Marko played his role perfect as I suspected he would. Gets thrown around, cheap pops and eats the pin. Perfect execution and I even liked that SCU won. They are more experienced vs a new team. Made perfect sense.

Man.... Luchasaurus.... what a guy 

Pac def Omega - 9/10
Like everybody else, was shocked this was so early - but made sense. If you put this in the end you really gas the crowd in the leadup to the Main Event + you have a chance to recover from the shock of Kenny’s loss. Was smooth and crisp. Clear Pac was still dealing with his thigh injury and a little botch - but great match. Enjoyed it a lot

Havok def Allin, Janela - 5/10
Match was perfectly placed on the card, following Kenny v Pac. Way to get the crowd over the shock with something completely different. By this time though, it was like 3:30 in the morning and I was starting to fall asleep - so.... points loss for that as I wasn’t paying attention - I might need to re-watch this.

In short, I’m not the biggest fan of hardcore and ‘cringe’ spots - which this was full of - but it also told a story, which is good. Nice that Havok got the win. Kinda takes away from Allin’s draw with Cody, but it lifts the others up to that level. Janela was very funny this match

..... I went to bed after this


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

entertaining overall. i cracked up at the "stupid idiot" chants :lol

that cracker barrel match was a surprise highlight


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

One thing I want to say is I feel they need to reduce the amount of hardcore. There should be one hardcore match per PPV or else I feel the viewer will get bored. Like I pretty much reached that level.


----------



## RapShepard

V-Trigger said:


> Joshi wrestling is shit and American women are better.
> 
> Wrestling Forum with one of the worst takes of the year once again.


What are people not allowed to not like Joshi wrestlers. For me I think they're no better than the women in the states. They're certainly just as botchy. For me WWE and AEW's obsession with Joshi feels like a forced replication of when ECW and WCW brought the luchadors over. The difference is the Joshi aren't doing anything new and exciting, nor or they anymore crisp.


----------



## Masked Legend

V-Trigger said:


> Joshi wrestling is shit and American women are better.
> 
> Wrestling Forum with one of the worst takes of the year once again.


As somone who's not familiar with joshi wrestling and thinks womens wrestling in general is shit (wwe's especially), i think those japanese chicks are FAR better than any woman in wwe. The match wasn't spectacular or anything but it didn't bother me at all to watch it.


----------



## Chan Hung

I.still prefer JR over , "Its BOSS time!!!"
:cole


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

EMGESP said:


> 9/10 for me. CM Punk would have made it 10/10, but oh well.


I give it a 9/10 too, but I think if Punk had shown up, it would only have taken away from the rest of the show. That’s all anybody would be talking about instead of all the performances that made the show a 9/10. I’d rather remember the show for what it was than it being the night that Punk changed the world of pro wrestling.


----------



## Generic WWE Guy

9.5


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Natecore said:


> Had a good damn time watching All Out.
> 
> Biggest takeaways: shorten the show and shorten the matches. Really like how action heavy the AO was but don’t be afraid for some backstage segments.


Sorry, don’t agree with backstage segments on ppv’s. Backstage segments should be used to _help_ build story lines; ppv’s are where you gut the payoffs to those story lines. If you’re still relying on skits and backstage shit to build up a feud at the ppv, you’re doing it wrong. I think they nailed the pacing and the content last night. 

Yes, AO was a long show, but it was well-paced so it didn’t feel like a 5-hour slog. I was into it from start to finish, and I usually have the attention span of a turnip.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Sorry, don’t agree with backstage segments on ppv’s. Backstage segments should be used to _help_ build story lines; ppv’s are where you gut the payoffs to those story lines. If you’re still relying on skits and backstage shit to build up a feud at the ppv, you’re doing it wrong. I think they nailed the pacing and the content last night.
> 
> Yes, AO was a long show, but it was well-paced so it didn’t feel like a 5-hour slog. I was into it from start to finish, and I usually have the attention span of a turnip.


Personally I disagree. The show to me kind of went down in the middle when it felt like the crowd took a nap during the Dark Order vs. Best Friends match and Riho vs. Shida match. And it didn't feel like there was enough of a break in between most matches. To me a simple backstage promo hyping a later match or a showing guys warming up is a nice little break in between matches. I get there trying to be different and I respect that, but that is something I want to see more of.


----------



## Soul Rex

Hangman is a great prospect.

My only good take about this show.


----------



## Beatles123

The Wood said:


> Lol, if the psychology doesn't make sense it _should_ be questioned. What is a commentator supposed to say when a dude jumps _backwards_ off the top rope with a barrel and eats shit? That sort of stuff needs quality control before it gets to the air.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Riho work today and she looked pretty shit. Her offense looks soft, like she's pulling every punch.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was silly shit being on the air. JR was fine and is one of the best assets they've got. When Arn Anderson hitting a spinebuster is the spot that gets the biggest pop, then you've got a bunch of people who can't work. JR was fine. I actually listened to his commentary whereas I usually have to block out everyone else.
> 
> AEW has a lot of shit they need to iron out. This was a disappointing show and I would have been pissed off if I had paid $50 for it. I got it for free and still feel exhausted and like I wasted my day. Cody hired JR and did a video talking about how he's "Jim fucking Ross" but then you've got WCW Hardcore Division matches and idiots with their hands in their pockets out there. It's fucking insanity. It's like hiring Meryl Streep and then asking her to be a tree. There are too many cooks having creative input and it creates a disjointed show that Cody calls a "buffet," but it's absolutely a problem. That is as hot and willing a crowd as you're ever going to pull and a lot of shit died a fucking death out there.
> 
> The point of wrestling is to emotionally invest people so they part ways with their money. It's not to go out there and do whatever you feel is subjectively the best match you feel you can have. If something doesn't work it doesn't work. That's why wrestling psychology exists. You need to know what the rules are in order to break them, and it's painfully obvious that there are way too many people in AEW who don't know what the fucking rules are.
> 
> 
> 
> You hear people rave about the joshi, but when you see them they are actually fairly shit. Well, the ones in AEW are. I almost legitimately fell asleep during Shida/Riho and the crowd did too.
> 
> Lots of telling not showing. They keep telling us that tag team wrestling matters there and that women's wrestling matters, but they need to show it at some point. The Young Bucks are not my cup of tea at all, but at least the crowd was into the Ladder Match. But how the fuck is Best Friends vs. The Dark Order different from Breezango vs. The Ascension? And how is it better or "more important" than The Revival vs. American Alpha? How is Hikaru Shida vs. Riho a better match than the potential Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane match?
> 
> I get that people want an alternative to WWE, but there's got to be substance to that alternative. AEW is resting on the idea that they are "different," but they do a lot of the same shit as WWE. There is a lot of shit that just doesn't make sense. Was it explained why there were 21 women thrown into a Battle Royal whereas Riho vs. Shida was one-on-one for qualification? Nyla Rose is challenging for the Women's Title and she hasn't even had a one-on-one match yet. "We value women's wrestling" is as hollow as "Women's Revolution" being jammed down our throats. Tag team wrestling can be the main event. Yeah, but it isn't and you've got two tag teams people take seriously and you've burnt through the matches between them before you even get to television.
> 
> AEW needs to, at some point, show people that it is different and stop telling people that it is. Especially when you are doing exactly the same things as WWE and sometimes not as well as them.
> 
> And I challenge anyone to, with a straight face, tell me that All Out was better than basically any Takeover. I haven't seen them all, because I'm fatigued on the WWE product, but there was no way that was, as a show, better than any I've seen. And guess what, they're going to be going up against Takeovers a lot in the future. Best Friends vs. The Dark Order just isn't going to cut it. Orange Cassidy is not getting eyeballs over Velveteen Dream. They're going to figure that out pretty soon.


Challenge accepted. It was better than the last two US takeovers in a row by a mile.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

The Wood said:


> Lol, forget about the crowd? The whole purpose of a match is to get over with people. The match wasn't technically perfect. Riho looks awkward when she's running the ropes because she's so dainty and tiny that it breaks the pace of the match when she's whipped. Her double-knee moves look soft as shit, to the point that JR had to cover for her by pointing out that she just didn't have the weight to do that to Shida, who is not a giant woman by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> There's no way this worked better than Sasha/Bayley, for example. Night and day? Yeah, one got over.


Oh, so now the crowd does matter? Might I remind you who got one of the bigger pops of the night...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Masked Legend said:


> As somone who's not familiar with joshi wrestling and thinks womens wrestling in general is shit (wwe's especially), i think those japanese chicks are FAR better than any woman in wwe. The match wasn't spectacular or anything but it didn't bother me at all to watch it.


This is really true, as much as people want to treat women equally and whatever the fuck, outside of a very, select few, which WWE has the majority of, these women are just not on the caliber of the men. We saw that in the botch fest that was the battle royal, and that was literally using all of the top women in the company. Shida/Riho was OK, that's it, OK. 

They can't be treated equally, you can't have women taking up as much TV time as the men, they just aren't at that level.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168004281129033728
I don't think this has gotten enough love. A horse rode a horse to the ring.

One thing I didn't love about the show was the ending. And yes, I predicted Punk would come back, and I was wrong. But the ending of the show was Jericho winning, replays, and then Jericho posing on top of the stage to end the show.

Take the idea of Punk out of it, this being your 1st World Champion, I don't know, I'm surprised they didn't bust out pyro or confetti, make it feel like a bigger moment. The way the show ended, it felt like the ending to any regular PPV.


----------



## DoolieNoted

anyone catch the name of the group that did the national anthem?
Most respectful performance of it at a rasslin show I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Chan Hung

The worst match was Best Friends vs Dark Order


----------



## Corey

Where's the guy who told me PAC had a 0% chance of beating Omega and that he was gonna job and go back to Dragon Gate?? Someone tag his ass! :lol

Anyways, I thought the show was really good. Didn't completely blow me away and wasn't a home run like Double or Nothing, but a really good and fun show. Omega/PAC was great, Triple Threat match had some insane shit, then the ladder match was even fucking crazier, and we got an ARN ANDERSON showing that got a huge pop. Kinda felt like Spears _mayyyy_ have gotten buried a tad bit, but oh well I guess. :lol

I watched the whole PPV with 3 other friends, one of which is not a wrestling fan but he fucking loved it. He would comment on things throughout the night and jump out of his seat at some of the things he saw. Wild.


----------



## Natecore

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Sorry, don’t agree with backstage segments on ppv’s. Backstage segments should be used to _help_ build story lines; ppv’s are where you gut the payoffs to those story lines. If you’re still relying on skits and backstage shit to build up a feud at the ppv, you’re doing it wrong. I think they nailed the pacing and the content last night.
> 
> Yes, AO was a long show, but it was well-paced so it didn’t feel like a 5-hour slog. I was into it from start to finish, and I usually have the attention span of a turnip.


I don’t need some goofy wwe segment where the gm is in an office and 25 people walk in while they kill 15 minutes. Just something to break the 4 straight hours of action. Something like the Wardlow promo during the main card. With UFC the post match promos break the action but still get fighters over. WWE was always smart of getting some b-roll of the host city and putting it over. Take from UFC and have wrestlers not on the show watching from ringside as you say they’ll have a match Wednesday.

I 100% believe when people pay their money you give them matches and you give them finishes. Absolutely nothing more important. AEW nailed those two criteria for a successful PPV. But never stop promoting. Always can find ways to keep building hype for matches that night and in the future While helping the flow of your show.

And don’t be afraid of a 6-8 minute match. Another way to help the flow. Shortest match at AO was probably 12 minutes. Short impactful wins go a long way.


----------



## Asuka842

Omega failing to win these big matches could be an interesting story if that's where they're going with it. My guess is that he would have lost to Moxley here if that match had happened.

The Triple Threat and Tag Title matches were completely insane, in a good way.

Hopefully Riho wins the title. Nyla just isn't ready right now.


----------



## Natecore

Chan Hung said:


> The worst match was Best Friends vs Dark Order


I gotta go the main as the worst match. The equivalent of a car stuck in mud as it’s wheels just spin and spin and spin and spin and spin in place going nowhere. It eventually got where it needed to go with Jericho winning but 25 mins way too damn long to be stuck in the mud.

The Dark Order right now isn’t connecting with anybody so an average worked match became tedious because the talent wasn’t over. Cut it short and move on.


----------



## Corey

More random thoughts on the show, I felt really bad for Pharaoh coming out there with Cody. His poor tail was tucked between his legs and it was scary.  Wtf was that supposed to be anyway, some kind of Star Trek entrance? Weird.

Jurassic Express will be a smash hit with the kids, plus Marko is a literal child.

Most of us have shat on the Judas Effect before, but damn how about the reaction that move got? Jericho hit it FLUSH and the crowd shot right up. Wild.


----------



## NascarStan

Top to bottom I thought this show was better than Double or Nothing, no big surprise at All Out like Mox was but match wise this was superior.

- Women's Battle Royal was better than the male one at DoN, Rose is still pretty green but she definitely showed something here and has potential 

- Private Party vs Angelico/Evans was a decent shot match and we got a heel turn out of it.

- Crowd was into SCU vs Luchasaurus and his twinks and did its job to heat up the crowd 

- Omega vs PAC was match quality wise the MOTN and is a real contender for match of the year

- Triple threat was good ole fun garbage wrestling and me and my friends had a ton of fun watching it, couldve been a touch shorter tho.

- Dark Order and Best Friends was the only mediocre match on the card, Dark Order have no heat 

-Im a sucker for Joshi wrestling so I like this match even if the crowd was not that hot, TBF it had to follow up the cold dark order

- Cody vs Spears told a great story, Tully was awesome at ringside and I marked out for Arn. Wanted Spears to win but I assume we get Jericho vs Cody in Philly and MJF turns on him there

- Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros was one of the better ladder matches ive seen in a long time, innovative spots and it being a ladder match made sense.

- Jericho vs Hangman was way better than Omega vs Jericho, it's clear both guys put 110% into this match and it showed. Hangman lost but this match solidified him as a main event talent and Jericho showed he can still go and put on world class matches


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Natecore said:


> Somebody had to lose to Jericho. Page in my mind was the perfect guy. Huge growing opportunity putting him in a big time main event feud.


I can't speak for anyone else on this, but I think Page out looking better losing to Jericho than he did winning on the last 3 shows.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> More random thoughts on the show, I felt really bad for *Shadow* coming out there with Cody. His poor tail was tucked between his legs and it was scary.  Wtf was that supposed to be anyway, some kind of Star Trek entrance? Weird.
> 
> Jurassic Express will be a smash hit with the kids, plus Marko is a literal child.
> 
> Most of us have shat on the Judas Effect before, but damn how about the reaction that move got? Jericho hit it FLUSH and the crowd shot right up. Wild.


Think you mean Pharaoh buddy. How dare you disrespect the most over character in AEW.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> Think you mean Pharaoh buddy. How dare you disrespect the most over character in AEW.


Am I still drunk? Idk where I even got that name from :lol


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Corey said:


> Where's the guy who told me PAC had a 0% chance of beating Omega and that he was gonna job and go back to Dragon Gate?? Someone tag his ass! :lol


While I don't think it was MotN, I do think that PAC vs Omega had the best finish of any match last night.


----------



## Zapato

I guess it’s just not for me, as just coming off watching the show I had so many more negative vibes to the huge positivity being posted in here. Not to say I’m right or anything, far from it; but I went into watching the show knowing as many of the talents on the card as I did the NXT UK card (which I wasn’t even originally going to watch) and came out much more interested in seeing more of NXT UK than I did AEW. JR having no idea who half the guys were was me, but they didn’t allow Excalibur and Goldenboy to sell them enough to me for me which compared to McGuinness and Joseph last night was I think a key factor in leaving me a tad meh, as they got me hooked. Again this isn’t me acting all fanboy and bashing AEW as I want everything to succeed and I’ve barely even glimpsed at NXT UK before, but I’m left unsatisfied really. Not bashing match quality, both cards had their ups and downs just even production wise I was more drawn to NXT UK. I can’t really quantify it, maybe it was the crowd or it was just too much straight after yesterday and I need to rewatch to see what you guys are seeing, but yeah I’m finding it hard to put into words or quantify really and just wanted to clear my head. Ramble over.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Corey said:


> More random thoughts on the show, I felt really bad for Pharaoh coming out there with Cody. His poor tail was tucked between his legs and it was scary.  Wtf was that supposed to be anyway, some kind of Star Trek entrance? Weird.
> 
> Jurassic Express will be a smash hit with the kids, plus Marko is a literal child.
> 
> Most of us have shat on the Judas Effect before, but damn how about the reaction that move got? Jericho hit it FLUSH and the crowd shot right up. Wild.


Maybe it will be different when I watch it back, but we loved seeing the dog, and the horse, and neither seemed bothered.

I loved the entrance, and yes, as soon as Jericho hit that the whole arena knew it was over... Plus we were ready to go home lol


----------



## I Love Angelina

Zapato said:


> I guess it’s just not for me, as just coming off watching the show I had so many more negative vibes to the huge positivity being posted in here. Not to say I’m right or anything, far from it; but I went into watching the show knowing as many of the talents on the card as I did the NXT UK card (which I wasn’t even originally going to watch) and came out much more interested in seeing more of NXT UK than I did AEW. JR having no idea who half the guys were was me, but they didn’t allow Excalibur and Goldenboy to sell them enough to me for me which compared to McGuinness and Joseph last night was I think a key factor in leaving me a tad meh, as they got me hooked. Again this isn’t me acting all fanboy and bashing AEW as I want everything to succeed and I’ve barely even glimpsed at NXT UK before, but I’m left unsatisfied really. Not bashing match quality, both cards had their ups and downs just even production wise I was more drawn to NXT UK. I can’t really quantify it, maybe it was the crowd or it was just too much straight after yesterday and I need to rewatch to see what you guys are seeing, but yeah I’m finding it hard to put into words or quantify really and just wanted to clear my head. Ramble over.



We are both paying customers. And we both think the same way. Lol. Buckle up AEW Fanboys, we are in for a bumpy ride! (unless u build a big train)


----------



## Jman55

Zapato said:


> I guess it’s just not for me, as just coming off watching the show I had so many more negative vibes to the huge positivity being posted in here. Not to say I’m right or anything, far from it; but I went into watching the show knowing as many of the talents on the card as I did the NXT UK card (which I wasn’t even originally going to watch) and came out much more interested in seeing more of NXT UK than I did AEW. JR having no idea who half the guys were was me, but they didn’t allow Excalibur and Goldenboy to sell them enough to me for me which compared to McGuinness and Joseph last night was I think a key factor in leaving me a tad meh, as they got me hooked. Again this isn’t me acting all fanboy and bashing AEW as I want everything to succeed and I’ve barely even glimpsed at NXT UK before, but I’m left unsatisfied really. Not bashing match quality, both cards had their ups and downs just even production wise I was more drawn to NXT UK. I can’t really quantify it, maybe it was the crowd or it was just too much straight after yesterday and I need to rewatch to see what you guys are seeing, but yeah I’m finding it hard to put into words or quantify really and just wanted to clear my head. Ramble over.


Hey respect to you for actually being reasonable about having a negative opinion not everyone is going to like it happens with everything but at least you gave it an honest attempt.

And I can see where those problems are coming from I am really hoping TV does a better job building up these new characters as that's where they are really going to need to shine making us care about these people (they aren't doing badly but their resources for it are limited and commentary still needs fine tuning) 

I'd say give the TV show a shot when it debuts and if you're still having the same issues then unfortunately it's not for you which would be disappointing but that's how it happens sometimes.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Page looked like a fucking star. Jericho is a natural. I reckon Jericho could make a 2x4 look like a star.

For AEW to get mega huge, that's the sort of performance everyone needs to put in. They really tore the house down - didn't need any hardcore elements to keep people entertained.


----------



## Zapato

Jman55 said:


> Hey respect to you for actually being reasonable about having a negative opinion not everyone is going to like it happens with everything but at least you gave it an honest attempt.
> 
> And I can see where those problems are coming from I am really hoping TV does a better job building up these new characters as that's where they are really going to need to shine making us care about these people (they aren't doing badly but their resources for it are limited and commentary still needs fine tuning)
> 
> I'd say give the TV show a shot when it debuts and if you're still having the same issues then unfortunately it's not for you which would be disappointing but that's how it happens sometimes.


Oh definitely will give the TV a fair crack before passing a real judgement. I mean WWE is serving dog turd the majority of the time and I still give it a skim and glance. It’s fixable stuff and it is very harsh to criticise without the TV to build up (and me not watching Be The Elite etc), but I would wager it’s on them to interest us punters taking a one off chance to watch as like I said NXT UK had the opposite on me and I know barely any of their card either.


----------



## grecefar

I just finish the highlights and it was fun, but I didn’t like all the jumping shit, it’s like a gymnastic circus.

The best match was page vs jericho, and pac vs omega love how pac won. I don’t know why but I became fan of pentagon, he looks so awesome, maybe is the mask.


----------



## Steven Fraser

*Good move on AEW part.*

Making Chris Jericho the first AEW champion is AEW making sure casual fans will tune in too the Product.Even if you hate it,this is how you get people watching,even WWE did this method in the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

grecefar said:


> I just finish the highlights and it was fun, but I didn’t like all the jumping shit, it’s like a gymnastic circus.
> 
> The best match was page vs jericho, and pac vs omega love how pac won. I don’t know why but I became fan of pentagon, he looks so awesome, maybe is the mask.


You became a fan of Pentagon because he is the best

When he does singles, he is even better!

Total badass


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

I disagree Jericho or Page were both bad choices for first champ. This fat old version of Jericho is not the first champion image you want to put out for a company that's supposedly about the future of wrestling and shaking shit up. 

You can use Jericho without presenting him as the best person on your roster. Omega or Moxley should've been the first champ. I just don't buy into the narrative that champ Jericho brings in any more viewers than just Jericho on the roster in general would've brung.


----------



## Buster Cannon

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

I like Jericho but it should've been Moxley or even better MJF.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

better him than page (who very few people would be familiar with) but he wasn't the best choice they could have chosen from.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I do agree that he was the right choice. But someone should take it off him before 2020.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

It seems silly but I wonder if getting his win back over Omega and becoming the first champ were things Jericho negotiated for in his contract


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

Yeah, what a way to show the audience that they are going to be different: Putting the title on a fat 50 year old hasbeen instead of showcasing a new star. I had a feeling this had shades of WCW with the talent calling the shots and this gives me no confidence that AEW is going will be different.


----------



## Corey

ThunderJet88 said:


> Maybe it will be different when I watch it back, but we loved seeing the dog, and the horse, and neither seemed bothered.
> 
> I loved the entrance, and yes, as soon as Jericho hit that the whole arena knew it was over... Plus we were ready to go home lol


Yeah once you watch it back you'll see when Pharaoh was walking through the tunnel he kept turning to try and run away. His poor tail was stuck between his legs. I'm sure it was REALLY loud and scary for him.

But wait a minute, were you there?? If so then hell yeah! I'll be in DC October 2nd. (Y)


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

Chris is the best overall guy on the roster and has the biggest name. He's not the Rock or Steve Austin, hell, he's not even Cena or Batista but he's the next tier under that and has brand recognition. A lot of people that asked me about AEW instantly recognized the name Jericho. He's a legend and their best performer, he was the right choice. He's not stale, and that matters a lot more than age.


----------



## Shepard

It's sad that we have to say this as much as we do, but yet again - *Transphobia will not be tolerated on this forum.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Corey said:


> Yeah once you watch it back you'll see when Pharaoh was walking through the tunnel he kept turning to try and run away. His poor tail was stuck between his legs. I'm sure it was REALLY loud and scary for him.
> 
> But wait a minute, were you there?? If so then hell yeah! I'll be in DC October 2nd. (Y)


Most dogs are not fond of loud noises, particularly fireworks. I hope they don’t do that again. I wasn’t particularly crazy about the horse either, for that same reason. Indoors in the middle of a huge crowd like that, anything could spook them, and then they’d have a disaster on their hands. Please, there’s plenty of other ways to create a spectacle than with live animals.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Not a fan of the Dark Order or Riho unfortunately, or the "bye in". However the show was good fun. Great matches from Kenny vs PAC, The Bucks vs Lucha Bros and Page vs Jericho. We cracked up so much with the Orange Cassidy part though, if the match itself was boring, saving Trent from the Spooky Perverts in the most half arsed manner ever was brilliant.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Most dogs are not fond of loud noises, particularly fireworks. I hope they don’t do that again. I wasn’t particularly crazy about the horse either, for that same reason. Indoors in the middle of a huge crowd like that, anything could spook them, and then they’d have a disaster on their hands. Please, there’s plenty of other ways to create a spectacle than with live animals.


I was nervous about it as well. I kept looking at the dog kind of anxious, but he seemed fine.


----------



## MEMS

Solid show. Nothing great. Omega-Neville best match but they’re so far above everyone else in ring wise we knew that. Spears and Cody have a good story going but with their WWE history they understand that stuff. Ladder match was ok. The flippy stuff gets old fast. 

I have yet to see AEW put on a show as great all around as any recent Takeover. I understand NXT has the WWE giant producing it but even strictly in-ring wise nothing can compare to the Takeovers over the last 3 years. Hell the hour of NXT the other night was as good as the best any wrestling promotion has put on all year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oh... whomever doubted Orange Cassidy

Y’hear that POP? 

Guy is gonna be a legend!


----------



## ThunderJet88

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh... whomever doubted Orange Cassidy
> 
> Y’hear that POP?
> 
> Guy is gonna be a legend!


When the lights went out, a guy a few seats over from me was like, "Undertaker!", I wanted to hit that guy lol.

But yeah we all popped like crazy. Good people around me for sure.


----------



## RKing85

the crowd is going to be dead for Nyla/Rhio. Britt Baker got such a reaction, they should have had her in the first title match on the first tv show to have the crowd into it. Doesn't have to win the title, but she definitely should have won the battle royal last night.

And I have seen some people say Rhodes/Spears was the match of the night on message boards and twitter. What the fuck????? That match was joe average and Spears got zero reaction.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

As is normal with AEW, it seems everybody has a different favourite match - as they have WIDE variety

It was the same at All In and DoN

Some people loved the 3-way hardcore most, others the title match and others Cody v Spears

Me? I enjoyed SCU v Jungle Express the most, because I am a sucker for fast paced fun (followed by Cody / Spears)

I think the point is - this is AEWs real strength - they are not just ‘one thing’

PPS> crowd will not be dead for Riho / Nyla - first tv show, will go 10-15min max. Shorter night, smaller card - nobody gets gassed in the crowd. It will be just fine


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Have the buys for the PPV been announced yet? Where can I find that information? I don't listen to Meltzer either.


----------



## 260825

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

*Jericho in-ring, is pretty damn serviceable at his age.

But that's not where his stock lies, his stock lies in everything but in-ring & the backstage segment afterwards shows he's still running that engine at 100%. I don't expect Jericho to wrestle every week on TV, & we don't need that. *


----------



## ThunderJet88

Corey said:


> Yeah once you watch it back you'll see when Pharaoh was walking through the tunnel he kept turning to try and run away. His poor tail was stuck between his legs. I'm sure it was REALLY loud and scary for him.
> 
> But wait a minute, were you there?? If so then hell yeah! I'll be in DC October 2nd. (Y)


Yeah I live in the Green Bay area, and we drove down to enemy territory for the show.

It was a really good time. We even started a chant that got over, so I hope to hear it on the play back.

Ps. Never buy floor seats no matter how close it is. (Except front row obviously)


----------



## RiverFenix

How can the Bucks reasonably job in regular 20 minute television matches given all the punishment they took and kept fighting through last night?


----------



## Tilon

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

Discussing this from the personal opinions of smarks who all too often love to make themselves miserable totally misses the point.

Jericho was over as Hell last night, to the point Page was getting booed when he went for legit covers. He HAD to win.

And come TV, Jericho is going to grab a microphone and have everyone wanting his head within 10 minutes. He's going to be completely insufferable and it's going to be great. He's a fantastic choice for first champ.


----------



## Corey

ripcitydisciple said:


> Have the buys for the PPV been announced yet? Where can I find that information? I don't listen to Meltzer either.


No that won't be out until at least next week. Have to let the replay buys soak in and all that.



ThunderJet88 said:


> Ps. Never buy floor seats no matter how close it is. (Except front row obviously)


Yes, completely agree. Always go for the slightly raised sections for the best view.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How can the Bucks reasonably job in regular 20 minute television matches given all the punishment they took and kept fighting through last night?


Don't forget how much time they've had in between matches. Once they start wrestling more often (maybe every week or every other) the "rigors" of the schedule could catch up.  Or Matt can go back to selling that long term back injury.


----------



## UniversalGleam

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*



Cooper09 said:


> Yeah, what a way to show the audience that they are going to be different: Putting the title on a fat 50 year old hasbeen instead of showcasing a new star. I had a feeling this had shades of WCW with the talent calling the shots and this gives me no confidence that AEW is going will be different.


pretty much, you can say what you like about Jericho's stance as a star but it really doesn't put out a vibe of looking to the future and producing a fresh alternative to the ageing landscape of wwe when a 50 year old is their first champion.

this is still taking a backwards view imo. Chris jericho is a nice extra but he shouldnt be the main focal point of your show at his age.

keeping the focus on current stars is something that should be easy to keep in mind. It really fucked TNA up and its currently fucking WWE up. AEW should not be falling into the same tropes out of the gate like this. That shouldve been an easy one to avoid.


----------



## The Masked One

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

I think they made the right decision. Both the locker room and the crowd respect and adore him. Good call by AEW.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*



UniversalGleam said:


> it really doesn't put out a vibe of looking to the future and producing a fresh alternative to the ageing landscape of wwe when a 50 year old is their first champion.


You can't get a young guy over without making a dragon for them to slay first.


----------



## UniversalGleam

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*



Tilon said:


> You can't get a young guy over without making a dragon for them to slay first.


I'm not sure I would describe a near 50 year old, out of shape, poor man's axl rose as a dragon.

i think someone like omega could've been a decent alternative imo. He's well known enough to be established without falling into the dated thing of using guys way past their prime.

if the criticism gets laid at wwe's door then it should be put at AEW's door otherwise its hypocritical.


----------



## CRCC

I was disappointed with the show. 

I did not watch the pre-show.

Omega vs PAC was the only really good match but the lack of story behind it hindered its potential a little bit.

The 3 man tag team was entertaining and a good opener.

The Best friends vs Dark order was boring as fuck.

The women's match was bad. One of my main gripes with women's wrestling is the lack of impact of the moves and lack of physicality of it, and AEW chooses to push a teenage looking wrestler with 0 impact in any of her moves. There's no way I can get immersed in the match and enjoy it.

Bucks vs Lucha Bros was what we could expect of it, but I'm just tired of these kinds of matches. It is entertaining, yes, but it is too exaggerated for my personal taste.

The 3 way was also bad. Spot after meaningless spot. That's not the way to do a hardcore match. I have hopes for Allin, but I can't enjoy the other 2.

Cody's match was the biggest let down of the night. I loved the build up to the match and the story behind it. I enjoyed Tully's work and Anderson's appearance brings some intrigue to the story, but the match was flat, the rules were a bit confusing (so Shawn can't attack Cody with his belt but can with Tully's?) and Spear's loss kind of kills his heat. I think he sould've won to keep him strong. MJF was also misused, he was just being played like a fool, which is strange as he is always trying to outsmart everyone, and was useless the whole match.

The ME was botchy and too long. The story of the match was also confusing. Jericho, the veteran heel, is the one surviving wave after wave of punishment, and even being outsmarted in some instances. The finish could also be better. Jericho immediately survives Hangman's finisher, but Jericho pins Page after taking quite some time to cover him. Did not like that, but it was a solid match.

5/10 for me. Still looking forward to their TV debut.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

The one who will beat him will be the made man.


----------



## rbl85

Riho not impact in her moves ? get the fuck out of here.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

Who cares if Chris is 49? Wrestling is a work, and he can still talk and go in the ring. Goldberg at 52 is still believable as fuck, Hulk Hogan was a valid world champ in his 40s, Shawn Michaels was great until he retired, even a guy like Finlay was a believable and serviceable midcarder in his mid to late 40s. Even in boxing and MMA, there is the occasional freak that is still elite, and that shit is real. Randy Couture was the UFC Heavyweight Champion and was 45 when he defended it against Brock. Yoel Romero is 42 and is one of the best fighters in the world currently. Dan Henderson challenged for a world title at 46. Bernard Hopkins fought for a boxing world title at 51. George Foreman won a world title at 46 and didn't lose until he was almost 49 years old in a fight most people thought he won. There is a precedent for outlier combat athletes still competing at a championship level in their mid 40s-early 50s, if that is the case when it comes to a shoot, I don't see why it would be an issue when it comes to a work


----------



## CRCC

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

Yes, Jericho was the right choice.

He's still good and is a household name. If they're really going after the lapsed fan, bringing them in with Jericho and keeping them with the new talent is a smart move.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*



UniversalGleam said:


> I'm not sure I would describe a 50 year old, out of shape, poor man's axl rose as a dragon.


Like I said, he's going to grab a mic and use the fact that he's champ to shit on absolutely everyone. The fact that he's getting old just increases the heat on him, he's an aging past his prime guy that's going to act like he's the hottest shit since sliced bread.

It's his mic work that's going to make him a great first champ. You can't see how the first guy to take him down is going to benefit from it?

He's got 3x the twitter followers as practically everyone else combined, for God's sake. You don't just job him out immediately. You build him into a dragon to slay. I stand by what I said.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: Good move on AEW part.*

I have criticized Jericho for quite a while now but he is still more talented and better than the world champions of WWE.


----------



## Hangman

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh... whomever doubted Orange Cassidy
> 
> Y’hear that POP?
> 
> Guy is gonna be a legend!


His gimmick is having his hands in his pockets...

But what a pop! He's gunna be a legend!

Dude, calm down, relax and watch as he grows into a comedy job guy that achieves nothing.


----------



## EMGESP

Anyone notice there were 0 CM Punk chants. See that is what happens when the fans respect the Wrestlers and organization.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How can the Bucks reasonably job in regular 20 minute television matches given all the punishment they took and kept fighting through last night?


Well it happens in real fighting. Sometimes guys will go the distance and take a ton of punishment and then another time get KO'd in a few seconds.


----------



## EMGESP

CRCC said:


> I was disappointed with the show.
> 
> I did not watch the pre-show.
> 
> Omega vs PAC was the only really good match but the lack of story behind it hindered its potential a little bit.
> 
> The 3 man tag team was entertaining and a good opener.
> 
> The Best friends vs Dark order was boring as fuck.
> 
> The women's match was bad. One of my main gripes with women's wrestling is the lack of impact of the moves and lack of physicality of it, and AEW chooses to push a teenage looking wrestler with 0 impact in any of her moves. There's no way I can get immersed in the match and enjoy it.
> 
> Bucks vs Lucha Bros was what we could expect of it, but I'm just tired of these kinds of matches. It is entertaining, yes, but it is too exaggerated for my personal taste.
> 
> The 3 way was also bad. Spot after meaningless spot. That's not the way to do a hardcore match. I have hopes for Allin, but I can't enjoy the other 2.
> 
> Cody's match was the biggest let down of the night. I loved the build up to the match and the story behind it. I enjoyed Tully's work and Anderson's appearance brings some intrigue to the story, but the match was flat, the rules were a bit confusing (so Shawn can't attack Cody with his belt but can with Tully's?) and Spear's loss kind of kills his heat. I think he sould've won to keep him strong. MJF was also misused, he was just being played like a fool, which is strange as he is always trying to outsmart everyone, and was useless the whole match.
> 
> The ME was botchy and too long. The story of the match was also confusing. Jericho, the veteran heel, is the one surviving wave after wave of punishment, and even being outsmarted in some instances. The finish could also be better. Jericho immediately survives Hangman's finisher, but Jericho pins Page after taking quite some time to cover him. Did not like that, but it was a solid match.
> 
> 5/10 for me. Still looking forward to their TV debut.



The Lucha Bros/Bucks match was absolutely amazing. Those 4 are some of the most talented wrestlers out there, bar none. 

The 3 way was fun as hell. I popped for that Ollie off the top rope by Darby Allin. I actually quite like Darby.



Ultron said:


> His gimmick is having his hands in his pockets...
> 
> But what a pop! He's gunna be a legend!
> 
> Dude, calm down, relax and watch as he grows into a comedy job guy that achieves nothing.


People also thought Luchasaures wasn't ever gonna get over because of his "goofy" look, but he got one of the biggest pops of the night. He's become one of the most over AEW stars right now since DON.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

EMGESP said:


> Ultron said:
> 
> 
> 
> His gimmick is having his hands in his pockets...
> 
> But what a pop! He's gunna be a legend!
> 
> Dude, calm down, relax and watch as he grows into a comedy job guy that achieves nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> People also thought Luchasaures wasn't ever gonna get over because of his "goofy" look, but he got one of the biggest pops of the night. He's become one of the most over AEW stars right now since DON.
Click to expand...

he needs a proper gimmick instead of messing around with 2 short people

Like stick him with abyss old manager and go crazy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ultron said:


> His gimmick is having his hands in his pockets...
> 
> But what a pop! He's gunna be a legend!
> 
> Dude, calm down, relax and watch as he grows into a comedy job guy that achieves nothing.


Legend I tell you!!

A comedy legend, sure - but a legend nonetheless


----------



## Alexander_G

Geeee said:


> Well it happens in real fighting. Sometimes guys will go the distance and take a ton of punishment and then another time get KO'd in a few seconds.


It's not supposed to matter if it happens in real fighting And by the way, try getting a Canadian Destroyer through a table and nearly crushing your whole neck just to have everyone say it was "kewl" in real fighting, it's extreme looking enough in a kayfabe match. There is supposed to be some limits here. When you got DDT'd on the cement floor your ass was carried on a stretcher to the ambulance, not picked up for another couple huracanranas & planchas then kicking out. Holy shit.


----------



## shandcraig

Finally saw allout as i was away. Fuck it was good and this roster is so good. This company knows how to get people over.


Shawb spears seemed lame in wwe, nkt saying he didnt have talent but he was wwe molded. Hes very good in aew and his heel character is epic.

Weekly show has epic story development ahead


----------



## Corey

The only thing I don't like about Spears is how GOD DAMN slow he walks. :lol

Seriously, he makes Undertaker seem like Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I dunno about the PPV, I had much more fun with DON for example.

Again one of my main gripes is the announcing, I'm sorry it's terrible. AEW needs to differentiate itself by having a really obnoxious heel colour guy.

I was pretty impressed with Pac v Omega but where was the heat for half the match? Crowd seemed so dead for some of it, probably because for some unknown reason it was put on 2nd. I like the way they started slow and postured etc, but it became a little too much like 'Spot. Setup. Another spot. Setup....' Finish kinda underwhelming but that's a great looking hold.

Just saw really highlights of the 3 way but the crowd seemed way more in to that than Pac/Omega. Jesus though how many AEW guys are just tiny!

Could not care less about either the best friends or the dark order. Medium Earthquake in a mask and a mini flippy viking dude - no thanks. How many AEW guys are just tiny!

Liked the women's match because of Hikaru, she's awesome. I can only assume she lost because they didn't want to feed her to Nyla, who should've been on the main card.

Don't remember much of Cody / Spears except feeling sorry for that poor dog in the entrance. Cody is a star though and really carries himself like one. I think really the point of the match was seeing if MJF was going to double cross Cody.

Now we get to the insanity of Luch Bros v Bucks and things picked up. Again a bit too spot/setup/spot etc etc for my tastes, but what spots. I can't get enough of the Lucha Bros especially Pentagon, he's a star. That finishing package piledriver on the ladder looked brutal. Tremendous finish.

Then a good solid ME. Hangman was the best I've seen him yet, and of course Jericho worked his usual magic. Funny thing with the booking was though, it seemed like Jericho almost started leaning towards face and Hangman heel a bit when Jericho survived so much punishment. Was a bit weird. Right man won the title of course, but Page really impressed me in a losing effort.

Overall not a bad PPV, but not a great for me either. I'm sorry I can't get over how tiny some of these guys were and un-believable if you get me. Please hire more big guys who can do some massive power moves and give me less flippy stuff.

They're not up to Takeover standard yet by any means but they can get there.


----------



## Corey

yeahbaby! said:


> AEW needs to differentiate itself by having a really obnoxious heel colour guy.


Is that... a joke or?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

yeahbaby! said:


> AEW needs to differentiate itself by having a really obnoxious heel colour guy.


Exactly how does this differentiate itself in any way whatsoever? This is every fucking WWE show and big part of why I don’t watch them any more. No, announcers squawking and bickering at each other through every match does NOTHING for the the match, the presentation, or getting the talent over. The show is supposed to be about the guys busting their ass in the ring, not the geeks under fucking headsets. 

The day AEW decides to go the heel announcer route is the day I stop watching them, too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*My unofficial official review:
Casino Battle Royal 3 stars
Private Party vs Angelico/Evans 4 stars
SCU vs Lucha Express 4 stars
Omega vs PAC 4 stars
Chicago Street Fight 4.25 stars Allin should have won but the story was that he destroyed himself so it makes sense that he didn't win, just imagine if this was a title match like a Street Championship lolz, amazing spotfest
Dark Order vs Best Friends 3.5 stars
Shirada vs Riho 3.5 stars

BREAK

Spears vs Cody 4 stars
Lucha Bros vs Bucks 4.5 stars
Hangman vs Jericho 4 stars

AEW TAG TEAM WRESTLING IS STACKED

The parking lot brawl vignette was money

I like that the referees have power in AEW

This show had big vibes, did not feel indy at all, especially toward the end*


----------



## yeahbaby!

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Exactly how does this differentiate itself in any way whatsoever? This is every fucking WWE show and big part of why I don’t watch them any more. No, announcers squawking and bickering at each other through every match does NOTHING for the the match, the presentation, or getting the talent over. The show is supposed to be about the guys busting their ass in the ring, not the geeks under fucking headsets.
> 
> The day AEW decides to go the heel announcer route is the day I stop watching them, too.


Relax guy just my opinion. 

I grew up in the days of Jesse Ventura, Bobby Heenan and Jerry Lawler before he neutered himself. They knew exactly how to get the match over and take the side of the heel so the face could be the straight man backing fairness. It gives that all important good vs evil that is so useful. Go back and listen to them and tell me that setup doesn't work. It does.

It's the quality of the announcing, the passion in the voice, and lack thereof in the current product. It's not about bickering that's ruining everything.


----------



## Alexander_G

Corey said:


> Is that... a joke or?


No I actually agree with this idea, get a really self-absorbed, heelish, even cartoonish commentary guy on the booth. But to me it would be difficult; it can't just be anyone, he's got to be really good at what he does.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Corey said:


> Is that... a joke or?


Why would it be a joke? I'm talking differentiate itself from WWE. Are you referring to Corey Greaves on WWE? I don't put myself through WWE week to week, and I actually do like Corey, but he doesn't go all the way to being a heel announcer that I want.


----------



## Corey

yeahbaby! said:


> Why would it be a joke? I'm talking differentiate itself from WWE. Are you referring to Corey Greaves on WWE? I don't put myself through WWE week to week, and I actually do like Corey, but he doesn't go all the way to being a heel announcer that I want.


Yeah it was a legit question. I just don't see how that would differentiate them at all. Heel commentators are a thing everywhere. I like the old school things AEW implements thus far but I have no desire for someone to come on commentary and make an ass of themself.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Corey said:


> Yeah it was a legit question. I just don't see how that would differentiate them at all. Heel commentators are a thing everywhere. I like the old school things AEW implements thus far but I have no desire for someone to come on commentary and make an ass of themself.


No one else has good heel commentators? That would differentiate them. Bobby Heenan could be an ass, but he also knew when to be serious as well and when to put over not only the heels but the faces as well.

If you haven't heard his stuff I highly recommend you do in WWF early 90s.

Also, what old school things have AEW implemented?


----------



## Alexander_G

yeahbaby! said:


> Why would it be a joke? I'm talking differentiate itself from WWE. Are you referring to Corey Greaves on WWE? I don't put myself through WWE week to week, and I actually do like Corey, but he doesn't go all the way to being a heel announcer that I want.


I don't think really it should be a question of differentiating anyway. More like, not make the commentary seem so vanilla. These guys aren't Solie or Russell or anything, so thinking that just an "all-sports" type of approach would work already has a problem, they're bland and somewhat robotic and add nothing to the match except calling the action.

Maybe some of you like it like that. Others would like more than that to get even more enjoyment.


----------



## Corey

yeahbaby! said:


> No one else has good heel commentators? That would differentiate them. Bobby Heenan could be an ass, but he also knew when to be serious as well and when to put over not only the heels but the faces as well.
> 
> If you haven't heard his stuff I highly recommend you do in WWF early 90s.
> 
> Also, what old school things have AEW implemented?


I just personally don't care about having a heel commentator. It doesn't scream at me as being anything whatsoever that I wanna see or want them to change. As long as they just actually have GOOD commentators that's all I care about. Like you said, it's your opinion so no big deal but getting a heel commentator wouldn't differentiate them imo. Corey Graves is awful, Josh Matthews was unbearable in Impact, ROH has experimented with it, etc. It rarely adds anything that I care about. 

I don't say this in a negative manner but clearly you're older than myself and have a different viewpoint on how things should be done these days. My dad often times points out how small some of the wrestlers are too and tends to gravitate towards the BIG guys.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Corey said:


> I just personally don't care about having a heel commentator. It doesn't scream at me as being anything whatsoever that I wanna see or want them to change. As long as they just actually have GOOD commentators that's all I care about. Like you said, it's your opinion so no big deal but getting a heel commentator wouldn't differentiate them imo. Corey Graves is awful, Josh Matthews was unbearable in Impact, ROH has experimented with it, etc. It rarely adds anything that I care about.
> 
> I don't say this in a negative manner but clearly you're older than myself and have a different viewpoint on how things should be done these days. My dad often times points out how small some of the wrestlers are too and tends to gravitate towards the BIG guys.


I haven't heard Josh Matthews, but I do think Graves could be god if they truly let him off his leash. He's much better than his vanilla PBP guys he works with.

Anyway if you have the network I would suggest checking out the guys I mentioned to see how it can really work so well. I guess I mean having a more old school heel commentator who knows what they are doing, or more likely doesn't have to read off a script, would differentiate.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Alexander_G said:


> I don't think really it should be a question of differentiating anyway. More like, not make the commentary seem so vanilla. These guys aren't Solie or Russell or anything, so thinking that just an "all-sports" type of approach would work already has a problem, they're bland and somewhat robotic and add nothing to the match except calling the action.
> 
> Maybe some of you like it like that. Others would like more than that to get even more enjoyment.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ross and Excalibur have called four shows together, GB has called two. I know it's an instant gratification world now a days, but bloody hell...


----------



## yeahbaby!

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ross and Excalibur have called four shows together, GB has called two. I know it's an instant gratification world now a days, but bloody hell...


I'm not asking for them to be fired or anything, just giving my take on what I've seen so far. It's incredibly vanilla and seems to simply be chanelling what WWE are doing.

By the same token, if Moxley had 4 terrible matches in a row would you be so forgiving?


----------



## ceeder

I actually prefer not having a pure heel commentators. 

I find the babyface commentators do a much better job selling the heel workers as villains, as opposed to the heel commentator usually laughing and finding everything they do to be so cool.

Make me hate them, not sympathize with them.


----------



## Corey

I just watched the ladder match back again and jesus christ, I have no earthly idea how Matt Jackson doesn't have a broken hip. :lol What a fucking DANGEROUS match.

Also Nick nearly died. Fuck


----------



## RiverFenix

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm not asking for them to be fired or anything, just giving my take on what I've seen so far. It's incredibly vanilla and seems to simply be chanelling what WWE are doing.
> 
> By the same token, if Moxley had 4 terrible matches in a row would you be so forgiving?


Moxley has a huge body of work. Golden Boy is an e-sports commentator, quite possibly this was his second ever wrestling PBP with the other being at Fyterfest. It will take at least months to build up chemistry and a on-air rapport and then years to hone ones skill and create a connection with the fanbase. I also suspect they're a little intimidated working with Jim Ross as well - something that will wear off, and I'm sure Jim hopes quickly. 

AEW is doing it different than WWE who has their announcers bickering and one playing heel and making smart ass remarks repeating what Vince is saying in their ear. NFL teams have homer commentators they don't have one from each team to listen to them argue and national coverage just calls the action - they don't pick sides.


----------



## SHUDEYE

I enjoyed the show, I found the main event a bit of a drag tbh, but other than that I thought it was really good. Excited as fuck for the weekly show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm not asking for them to be fired or anything, just giving my take on what I've seen so far. It's incredibly vanilla and seems to simply be chanelling what WWE are doing.
> 
> By the same token, if Moxley had 4 terrible matches in a row would you be so forgiving?


My preference is that the announcers ARE mostly vanilla. Call the action, put some emotion into it to put over the characters and maybe emphasize things they want to call attention to but aren’t obvious, but most of all make it about the workers and not themselves. Yes, AEW’s announcers could do a better job at that, yes they need to show some excitement. But some asshole cracking clever one-liners all night and extolling the virtues of the heels we’re supposed to not be liking just takes away from what the show is supposed to be about. The show is not about the announcers, but good announcers definitely make the show better, and bad announcers will make an otherwise good show suck. 

I grew up on wrestling even before the days of Bobby Heenan and Jesse Ventura, and I found them annoying even back then. It’s just gotten 1000 times worse now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't know who Riho is my first time seeing her. I know she worked with Kenny Omega waaay back in the day in DDT pro wrestling. She is so darn cute I am an instant fan. She reminds me of a Japanese AJ Lee only hotter.


----------



## Alexander_G

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It was an ok event. Some main complaints for me were the music and presentation. A lot of shitty really shitty entrance music and the entrances left much to be desired. Look Kenny Omega is my favorite wrestler but comon man that entrance music is trash he deserves something better. And Christ almighty I like Private Party but it's going be hard to cheer for them with that obnoxious ass music. As a matter of fact I hate them because of that music lol. The matches were nice although I will be completely honest Kenny Omega vs Moxley was the main selling point for me personally. I watched mostly to see Kenny. Sorry not sorry.
> 
> Also I don't know who Riho is my first time seeing her. I know she worked with Kenny Omega waaay back in the day in DDT pro wrestling. She is so darn cute I am an instant fan. She reminds me of a Japanese AJ Lee only hotter.


Ugh yes, I dislike the music. it sounds like someone played a Fisher-Price piano and recorded it on a potato.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I grew up on wrestling even before the days of Bobby Heenan and Jesse Ventura, and I found them annoying even back then. It’s just gotten 1000 times worse now.


Fair enough then that explains your position enough if you didn't like them. I don't mean 'like' like but appreciate them as being good in their role.


----------



## SAMCRO

I can see Nyla Rose is gonna be pushed purely because of her being a transgender, i mean Khan doesn't want intergender wrestling yet he has a man with parts altered in there wrestling the women. I really don't see nothing all that great with her, there was plenty of other women in the battle royal i'd have rather seen won.


----------



## Arkham258

Random thoughts:

Cody and Spears are like completely different people from their WWE counterparts. They both look like main event stars and I hope they have plans for Spears. I see more money in him than Adam Page if he ever goes baby face. Keep him with Blanchard too. I don't know if Cody should have won that very entertaining match. That was surprising

I'm surprised Omega lost too, but he can handle a few losses. This helped make Pac look like even more of a bad ass and his post show angle with Paige was interesting. The Omega/Pac match was really good

Jericho looks so out of shape, but he can still go and his heel work is so good. He was hilarious on the post show. Forget MJF, he has nothing on Y2J. I don't know how I feel about Jericho's new finisher. I think you could legit knock someone out that way, but it's not that impressive of a pro wrestling finish. But this is coming from someone who also thinks the Rain Maker is a joke of a finishing move. Okada is awesome, but his finisher sucks

I'm glad Y2J is AEW's first champion. That gives the company some real legitimacy with a Hall of Famer/GOAT like him as their first champ. Since there is no CM Punk, he's their biggest name

AEW is killing an awesome looking women's division with this focus on Nyla. You already have Awesome Kong (an actual real woman), I don't even know why you need Mr. Rose on the roster. I know everyone has different thoughts on this, but I will say that I will never take their women's division seriously if it's first champion is a man

The Lucha Bros vs The Young Bucks completely lived up to expectations. I'm glad Nick is okay. Pentagon doing a sling blade on the ladder. That was cool. The destroyer off the ladder was great too. Fenix I guess wasn't too banged up, because he was awesome here. I hope they let Fenix do more promos and in English. I didn't know he knew English when I used to watch him in Lucha Underground and he speaks it very well too. 

I liked the Cracker Barrel match. Darby has a death wish. Havoc is just a sick fuck. And Janella should be institutionalized. 

Cody's poor dog

Shida vs Riho didn't do anything for me for some reason. The crowd wasn't much into it either. Shame, as I like these two and thought the match would be more interesting. 

I LOVE ORANGE CASSIDY!

Ross says some odd things some times, but I still can't imagine AEW without him. He is the voice of wrestling and him on commentary just gives AEW a certain legitimacy and I think it will help draw in some lapsed wrestling fans who haven't watched wrestling since the Attitude Era. Overall the commentary was decent on this show I think. I'm glad there isn't constant bickering like you see on other wrestling shows. I don't like commentators acting like children

AEW has hands down the best tag division in wrestling right now. So many great teams. I've become a fan of Private Party and a Boy and his Dinosaur. For my money though, Fenix and Pentagon should probably be the stars of the division for now. I'd push them when TV starts, make them the first champs, then eventually push some other teams to take that title. Luchasaurus is super over so I could see those guys with the belts at some point, and of course The Young Bucks will have a reign or two as champs

The TNT special was excellent. That's how you hype up a pay per view. Seriously, that was fucking quality. If they push pay per views this way when they have regular TV they'll do well

One more observation, the video package for that guy who beat up the thugs. That totally felt like something from Lucha Underground


----------



## SAMCRO

This ppv didn't really impress me, their other ppvs was way better, Kenny vs Pac just didn't live up to what i imagined it could be, Best Friends vs Dark order didn't interest me at all, Cody vs Spears was ok, although i feel like Spears should have won to cement him as a top guy Cody winning didn't accomplish much.

Shida vs Riho was really dull, nothing looked impactful and the 80 pound chick winning didn't help it, i just don't think thats gonna be a very good match for their first womens title match, feel like someone more established should be in that match against Nyla.

Glad Jericho won, it was the right decision, match was alright.

Just overall since this was supposed to be their biggest ppv to date, it just kinda fell flat for me, no big surprises or shocking moments.


----------



## RKing85

Battle Royal **1/2
Private Party/Evans and Angelico ***1/4
6-man tag ***1/2
PAC/Omega ****
Three-way ***1/2
Dark Order/Best Friends **1/4
Rhio/Shida ***
Cody/Spears **3/4
Tag Ladder Match ****3/4
Jericho/Page ***1/2


----------



## spiderguy252000

The amount of transfobia towards Nyla on this thread sure is disappointing and disheartening...


----------



## Beatles123

Off topic, but I'll never understand star ratings. How the fuck is something three and "half" a star? Does that mean it's incredibly solid but maaaaaaybe a little extra if you're buzzed? fpalm

On topic, show was fun. OC getting that pop :banderas


----------



## NXT Only

I rewatched the show and still enjoyed it even knowing the results. 

PAC/Omega was brilliant in terms of this story it set up for Omega going forward. And also put PAC on the map as a legit threat to anyone. 

I wonder if this leads to a heel Omega who will begin doing whatever it takes to win.


----------



## Raye

Just got back from Chicago. Show was fun minus some idiots sitting behind me who thought it was funny to keep calling the Bucks the Hardys, and attempting minor CM Punk chants, calling Private Party the Street Profits the entire match, upon saying a bunch of other stupid shit. I also got called a "mark" by one of them because I told one of them to shut up at one point. They kept yelling at people to sit down when nothing was happening at all, and they weren't even blocking their point of view of anything to begin with. Just major douchebags. Also imagine what type of a loser you are for calling someone a mark in real life.

Anywho, the tag division is the brightest point of AEW, and it's nowhere near a bad thing. Here are my matches of the night purely from live perspective:
1) Bucks/Lucha Bros
2) Private Party/Angelica & Evans
3) SCU/A boy and his dinosaur & Marko

Also thought Nyla was the right person to win the BR. There were a lot of options but she's been great and has been heavily featured. Lol @ anyone even making Nia Jax comparisons. If Nia even had an eight of the talent Nyla has, Nia would be tearing up the WWE women's division right now. I think she's definitely going to be their first champ, I can see Riho losing and us getting some sort of Riho/Yuka feud.

On a side note, I went to eat Denny's after to wait for the Uber/Lyft rates to drop down, and JR was eating at the same Dennys. I didn't say anything to him, dude is probably tired, and I don't really care about JR enough to fanboy or anything about it, but it was still pretty cool to see him there casually.


----------



## ceeder

Horses and other shit be damned, Spears had the best entrance. 

I also like his music.


----------



## Crona

Honestly, y'all calling Nyla a dude need to grow up. 

The show was good, but definitely didn't live up to the hype. The 3-way match with Darby/Havoc/Janella was probably my favorite on the card. Cody vs Shawn Spears was pretty decent, but not as explosive as it was built to be. It's amazing how over Dinosaur Express are, really enjoyable (not really into Marko Stunt tho). Honestly, I'm pretty worn out on the Bucks and Lucha Bros. Y2J winning was the right decision.


----------



## Buhalovski

The problem is not people being homophobic, i dont have any problems at all. The real problem is they are eventually gonna push her only because of that. Thats some pure WWE shit right there.


----------



## SAMCRO

Crona said:


> Honestly, y'all calling Nyla a dude need to grow up.
> 
> The show was good, but definitely didn't live up to the hype. The 3-way match with Darby/Havoc/Janella was probably my favorite on the card. Cody vs Shawn Spears was pretty decent, but not as explosive as it was built to be. It's amazing how over Dinosaur Express are, really enjoyable (not really into Marko Stunt tho). Honestly, I'm pretty worn out on the Bucks and Lucha Bros. Y2J winning was the right decision.


My main point is shes gonna get pushed solely because shes transgender, it makes for good headlines being the first transgender womens champion.



ceeder said:


> Horses and other shit be damned, Spears had the best entrance.
> 
> I also like his music.


Fuck yeah that entrance was bad ass, love the contacts, made him look evil as hell, and i love Tully being his manager makes him feel like an even bigger deal. 

I said it in another post Cody shouldn't have beat him, Cody's already an established name and wouldn't have been hurt by this loss, and it would have really elevated Spears and created a star.


----------



## Crona

SAMCRO said:


> Calling Nyla a guy has nothing to do with needing to grow up, some just don't agree with turning yourself into another gender via operations. You agree with it thats fine more power to you, doesn't mean i or anyone else have to and those who don't shouldn't be chastised for it.
> 
> And my main point is shes gonna get pushed solely because shes transgender, it makes for good headlines being the first transgender womens champion.


Agreeing/disagreeing with something doesn't make it less immature to call a trans woman a dude. You can argue that they will push her because she's trans, but just because you don't "agree" with something doesn't mean you can be flippantly shitty about it and not expect to be called out :shrug


----------



## SAMCRO

Crona said:


> Agreeing/disagreeing with something doesn't make it less immature to call a trans woman a dude. You can argue that they will push her because she's trans, but just because you don't "agree" with something doesn't mean you can be flippantly shitty about it and not expect to be called out :shrug


Ok i don't wanna start some shit and get people all offended, i'll edit what i said and just leave it alone.


----------



## V-Trigger

Tsvetoslava said:


> The problem is not people being homophobic, i dont have any problems at all. The real problem is they are eventually gonna push her only because of that. Thats some pure WWE shit right there.


They're going to push her because:

1: She's one of the best on the roster

2: She's really comfortable on the mic (go and listen to her on the Women of AEW panel at Starrcast)

3: She vs RIHO is the perfect David vs Goliath match.


----------



## Master Bate

Young Bucks winning after Matt Jackson taking off Pentagon's mask would have been the most brilliant heel turning move. 

I know Young Bucks is neither heel or face really, but man I would have loved that. And I think could have made this rivalry even more intense.


----------



## Britz94xD

Nyla is better than Nia Jax at least. We could be stuck with a lot worse.


----------



## Hangman

Just wanted to say I loved Hangman's entrance. Got future star written all over him.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Luchasaurus is corny as fuck but dude can go, I didn't see anything special about Jungle Boy, why is he so over? Match was decent.

Pac vs Omega was underwhelming, I liked the finish though.

The Cracker Barrell Clash was fun even though I'm not a fan of that style of wrestling, I don't understand why guys who can actually work need to resort to that nonsense.

Skipped the Dark Order match, that Orange Cassidy dive was great though.

My second time seeing Riho and Hikaru, the first was at DoN, I think they are hella overrated and nowhere near the level of WWE's joshis.

Shawn Spears entrance made him look like a star but the WWE style booking didn't. Cody's Star Trek entrance was as random as HHH's Terminator entrance. I wish they would have let the 2 guys fight with all the fuckery. Why did Tully walk out on Shawn? 

I tried to watch the ladder match but when Fenix and whichever Buck both did the same choreographed roll and jumping neckbreaker I had to skip it.

Jericho and Page had the match that Cody and Shawn should have had. I thought based on his gimmick Page was a JBL style bruiser but turns out he's another nondescript flippy guy in a cowboy cosplay, that was disappointing. That's your future FOTC? Where was the pomp and circumstance, they just crowned their first ever champ and they couldn't end with some pyro or some confetti?

AEW's theme songs and commentary are both awful and their video packages are mediocre. They don't have a lot of larger than life personalities and the bad presentation is hurting the ones they do have. Compare Kenny Omega the Cleaner, the over-the-top comic book villain from NJPW with Devil's Sky to this third rate DragonForce sounding bullshit. Cody has the only good song in AEW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Not surprised at all this thread became a cesspool of AEWWE trolls and contrarians all night. Thank God for the WF Discord. At least the difference of opinion wasn't blatantly disrupted while most enjoyed or talked about the show genuinely. Figures.

Anyways, I thought All Out was a very good show. Every match on the card (except the Dark Order stinker) delivered, in my opinion, from being solidly entertaining to greatly enthralling. 

In terms of the undercard, SCU/Jungle Express was a fun opener that did its job to get the crowd excited. SCU can work with damn well anyone at this point as seasoned vets but Jungle Express (and more specifically Luchasaurus) were the true stars. I still can't stand Marko Stunt but you have him put in small doses here and there and he can be tolerable. Jungle Boy is a future star for this company and has the marketability AEW needs to attract the young demo that they have already but more so with preteens and teenage girls. Luchasaurus ruled, though. That man can do almost everything and the day he goes solo, I would think a World title shot (or even title reign) is in his horizon. Jungle Express were validated tonight and it was an entertaining match. SCU winning was the right move.

PAC and Omega was also a very good match. Unfortunate that Jon Moxley got hurt and that it took him away from this big match with Omega but as I stated on here, it has been a blessing in disguise. When Moxley returns and goes after Omega leading into the November PPV, it's going to be hotter than it initially was. As for PAC being the replacement, while it wasn't going to match Moxley's star power for this match, he more than made up for it with his performance at All Out. PAC has been having a stellar year and this match was no different for him. Started off slow and there was the unfortunate botch near the end but the botch didn't ruin the match at all. High octane, fast-paced, hard-hitting match as the match progressed further. PAC making Omega fade away by submission was a surprising yet good call. PAC needed a win to firmly introduce himself to the AEW audience and beating Omega decisively did just that. I'm LOL-ing at the "Omega is a jobber" comments, though. Omega is still over and he has a lot of credibilities where a loss like this will not hurt him at all and may, in fact, help him going forward. Stop using terms you have no knowledge of.

Cracker Barrel match between Joey Janela, Darby Allin, and Jimmy Havoc was great shit. It was the type of hardcore plunder match that wouldn't have looked out of place back in the Attitude Era of the 90s. As if you needed any more proof but after All Out, it's clear that Darby Allin is a future star. He's over, has an awesome song, and performs to his strengths very well. Even JR has taken a liking to him during the match (by the way, JR was the best he's been here since AEW began. He was especially funny and enticed in this match.). Joey Janela played his role as the cocky yet fierce competitor throughout the match. I will say, stop with the Cornette references. We got it the first time. No need to keep repeating it. Makes it look like Jim lives rent-free inside your head. As for Havoc, he had his best AEW showing here as a sadistic fuck and him winning was fine. He needed the win more than both Allin and Janela to establish himself on the roster. This was one of my favorites matches of the night, by far.

The show was great, in my opinion, up to this point...then the Dark Order/Best Friends match happened.

Yeah, this match was definitely the weakest match on the card and completely cooled the crowd down after those good three matches prior. The Dark Order...yeah, it's not working. DoN should have been the warning but I was willing to give it a chance. At Fight for the Fallen, I thought they were fine but the crowd didn't care about them there but I figured All Out would be where they would shine and put on a stellar performance. They didn't. They weren't over, the aesthetics of the gimmick looks sloppy and second-rate, and they don't look or feel intimidating enough to pull off these characters. They need to tweak this gimmick or start over like they did with the Librarian character. You can't have this on TNT in its current form. Best Friends weren't all that great either here, too. I've advocated them being the first AEW Tag Team champions given how over they were with the crowd (which they were here, to be fair) but the moves they pulled off, we had already seen in previous matches up to this point and it just didn't have the same sizzle as those matches. Place the match anywhere and it would have killed the crowd regardless. Not a good showing for both teams in my opinion. The real star of that match, however, was ORANGE FUCKING CASSIDY. Folks, this character is going to get over real quick. He's essentially a self-made meme that will entice the younger audience. Did you *hear* that pop he got? Some of you folks hating Cassidy sound like old fucks who haven't moved on with the wrestling mindset of 2019 and it shows. This is going to work and a great signing by AEW.

Riho versus Hikaru Shida was next. I thought this match was good. Probably very good. The crowd was still in a lull after that dull DO/BF match but did Shida/Riho do their best to get them back. To be fair, the crowd was responsive to some of the spots they did. Good in-ring work and the size difference was so evident that it made Shida the de facto heel while also not being overly heelish to compensate that notion while Riho played the plucky babyface in peril that never gave up. It was good stuff. Shida is definitely going to be a central figure of the women's division at some point, just by the presence and look she brings. She is something different for the division but so is Riho as well. I thought Shida was the obvious winner but they went with Riho. I understand some of the criticism of this decision and Nyla Rose winning the CBR from earlier but look. Both women have history established already. Nyla was the MVP of her match at Fyter Fest with Yuka and Riho and yet Riho was the one who got the surprise win over Nyla. Nyla never forgot that and, especially with the AEW Women's World Championship on the line to crown their first champion, the story writes itself. If Shida wins, the same usual suspects would have cried that this is a random match for their first title with little to no story. There is no winning or even compromise with some of you. Anyways, Riho/Nyla is hopefully a good showcase and I expect Nyla to win there to where Shida coming to Riho's rescue may even set up Nyla/Shida anyways for the title at the November PPV so you still get what you want. That's called multi-layered storytelling. You know, the "storytelling" some of you geeks pretend to like and want. :lol

Cody/Spears was next and man, this was some good NWA/JCP old school style wrestling here. I don't say that because a Rhodes and Tully were involved but the match and the way it was layered made it show that the basics and fundamentals of pro wrestling are still cherished and obviously work in a modern setting today. This match brought the crowd back and then some. Say what you want about Cody, and frankly to me as a person from what I see and hear from him he comes off as an entitled brat in many ways, but the wrestler and character of Cody is over as shit and is one of the better aspects of AEW. Spears has really tapped into this heel persona of his and Tully being on his side only helps and I thought Tully was definitely an added positive to this match. He picked his spots without becomes too overbearing. You can also tell Spears enjoyed pro wrestling again by being in this match with Cody at a big stage like this so good for him. Granted, did SPears have a star making performance here? No. Did he do his job well to the best of his abilities? Yes. Double A himself, Arn Anderson, showing up was great and I popped for it. That man still hits the best spinebuster in this business so fuck your Triple H and Ron Simmons arguments. Also, MJF being in Cody's corner was expected and I thought they would pull the heel turn (they sure did tease it) but I'm glad they didn't. It's too early to do that right now. Establish the friendship of MJF and Cody on TV and when the right moment strikes, you pull the trigger. Kudos to not falling for the typical TNA/WCW trope. Just because it would have made sense in storyline doesn't mean it would have made sense in timing. Now, I did not agree with Cody winning here. Spears needed the win more, especially if a faction reminiscent of the Four Horsemen was to take place, but if this rivalry is ending here for the time being (as Cody confirmed in a post-match interview) then I understand Cody winning here. By the way, Cody was the only ELITE member to win his match tonight. Say what you will about AEW as a "circlejerk vanity promotion for the ELITE", and I don't doubt that it can possibly be that down the foreseeable future with who's running it, but at this point...it's a pretty weak argument to make. Brandi lost the CBR to little fanfare, Omega shockingly lost to PAC, the Bucks lost to the Lucha Bros and got beat down afterward, and Page didn't become the first AEW champion. I didn't agree with Cody winning but not because he's a member of the Elite. Who cares? Stop looking for minuscule things to try and trash this company, especially when they make little to no sense. 

HOLY SHIT what a Ladder match. Honestly, to me, one of the better ladder matches I've seen in a national promotion in a long while. Young Bucks and Lucha Bros had their best match in their series of matches by far with the Ladder match. What a great spotfest Ladder match and that's what it needed to be. I'm not a Young Bucks fan, I have made that quite clear for many years. To me, the Lucha Bros are the best tag team in the world today (the Usos would be the only team to challenge that claim). Just great, innovative spots from both teams that wanted to make a statement not just as teams but for the division they are going to represent moving forward. Glad that the Lucha Bros win, even if it was known with the AAA Tag Team titles being on the line. You might as well have them become the inaugural AEW Tag Team champions, too. Santana and Ortiz showing up after the match and beating down both teams was the highlight after the highlight. They ran the IMPACT Tag Team division as multiple-time champions and are one of the best teams in the world today so them showing up at All Out to that big pop was great to see and I am proud of them. They deserved that moment. LAX showing up was the cherry on top and with that, AEW officially has the best Tag Team division in the world today and it isn't even close. They damn near had every great team of today sans Usos (LAX, Bucks, Luchas). If the Revival end up leaving next year (they will, IMO), then holy shit. AEW *must* make the Tag Team titles main event a big show at some point. You have to.

Last but not least was the main event for the AEW World Championship between "Hangman" Adam Page and Chris Jericho. Off the gate, Page coming in while riding a horse was good stuff to see and I will say, the man looked like a star. He isn't one but it's clear as day that Page is going to be a future star and champion for AEW down the road, no question. Jericho came out to a legend's welcome and he looked a bit slimmer than he did at Double or Nothing. Still Y2Fat but not as egregious as months ago. I liked the boxing style introduction from ref Aubrey Edwards before the bell rang. That's how you implement sports-centric presentation into your wrestling product. It made the main event and championship feel important. I also liked throughout the match the time limit announcements by Justin Roberts and the match record of wins/losses/draws on the side of the nameplates for the talent. That's how you can be different without having to overdo it. As for the match, I thought at first the pacing and action were fine and well placed at the start. Page clearly was performing as a man on a mission and Jericho even looked like he was more game than usual with recent efforts. However, that middle part of the match DRAGGED. Man, everything came to a half and it began to expose Jericho's current weaknesses of looking bloated, less than crisp action, and overall pointless stalling. However, by the end of the match, the match started getting good again. Those nearfalls at the end got me a couple of times and I thought they would actually make Page win it here. However, he didn't and with the Juda Effect that Jericho has somehow got over, Chris Jericho at 48 years old is the inaugural AEW World champion. Now, I know people are going to argue about Jericho as the first champion. Listen, I get it. Jericho wasn't my ideal choice as the first champion. I would have gone with Moxley (who's now out for a short while) or even Omega. It ended up being Page and Jericho. Look, Adam Page has the look, the in ring work, and the marketability to become an AEW champion and star for the company. I do not doubt that. That said, listen to the reaction Jericho got when he won the match. *That's why.* No matter how worn down and old he has gotten, Jericho is still one of the most recognizable faces in wrestling and even beyond to an extent. The man is a bonafide legend in the business and with the TNT show looming in about a month, you need the World champion to be an established name to entice the potential casual viewers you will get for the first few live shows. Page was simply not ready to be in that spot. He's unproven and that's a fact. Jericho is the man who will know how to position himself as a champion for the sake of the company and the business in general. The right decision was made and I'm glad AEW didn't feel the need to "be different" for the sake of being different just because WWE/AEWWE geeks were going to shit on Jericho as champion. Fuck them, they would have done it to Page (or even Omega, Moxley, Cody, etc.) There was no pleasing them, anyways. Screw them. AEW didn't cower to the pressure and the right decision was ultimately made.

CM Punk didn't even have to show up (although that would have been a great icing on the cake). Sucks Punk didn't appear but it didn't take away from the show. He owes us nothing as fans and to the business and he seems happier now than he was a mere year ago. I'd rather have a more happy and content Punk slowly involving himself back into the business than a bitter and angry Punk who couldn't give a fuck about wrestling and its fans.

Anyways, this was a very good show. It may have surpassed Double or Nothing for me (sans the Moxley debut and Cody/Dustin) even, now that I have rewatched some of it. This is the event that AEW needed heading into TNT. If this is the type of content we are getting for primetime television, then I am all for it. I saw good and sensible arguments for and against why this show may or may not have been for them. That's cool. Those who were trying to shit on this show and company just to do it or the AEW geeks trying to be "anti-WWE" just to be anti-WWE can fuck off, though. Just be happy there is a mainstream alternative that can finally be an answer to the monolithic empire that is the WWE. Whether you are a fan of AEW or not is one thing but for the sake of the wrestling business and its fans/talent moving forward, this is a positive thing and as a wrestling fan (not a company stan or fanboy/hater), there will be things I don't like about AEW but I have to support them because I'll be damned if I stick around any longer and watch WWE (a mediocre WWE, at that, compared to 2001 when WCW/ECW fell) continue to further try to be the only game in town while wiping away or derailing other companies, big and small. This is a good thing. Respect it.


----------



## Jman55

V-Trigger said:


> They're going to push her because:
> 
> 1: *She's one of the best on the roster*
> 
> 2: She's really comfortable on the mic (go and listen to her on the Women of AEW panel at Starrcast)
> 
> 3: She vs RIHO is the perfect David vs Goliath match.


I'm sorry what? I like Nyla I think she was really impressive at Fyter Fest but if you're saying she's one of the best on the roster that's concerning cause she is still rather green. I think she can be a star in a while after developing her skills and she has good chemistry with Riho if Fyter Fest is to be believed so it will be a good match but still I can name a bunch of women from the battle royal who I'd have preferred in that spot and I find better than her.


----------



## RBrooks

Beatles123 said:


> Off topic, but I'll never understand star ratings. How the fuck is something three and "half" a star? Does that mean it's incredibly solid but maaaaaaybe a little extra if you're buzzed? fpalm


Three and a quarter stars is even more ridiculous.


----------



## Jman55

Beatles123 said:


> Off topic, but I'll never understand star ratings. How the fuck is something three and "half" a star? Does that mean it's incredibly solid but maaaaaaybe a little extra if you're buzzed? fpalm
> 
> On topic, show was fun. OC getting that pop :banderas


I get 3 and a half stars it's the type of match that's clearly better than your usual 3 star match but doesn't match the quality for a 4 star one so you just put it in between like saying 7.5 in a out of 10 rating. It's where you get to quarters it gets a little messy (I do quarters as got used to it and have a general bar for each one now but it's a bit strange to be able to be a quarter star)


----------



## RiverFenix

ceeder said:


> Horses and other shit be damned, Spears had the best entrance.
> 
> I also like his music.


He moves comically slow. It's like that Simpsons bit when Sideshow Bob is stepping on all the rakes and it goes on for like 15 rakes - at 7-8 rakes you're like "enough already, it was funny, but you're overkilling it" but it goes on so long you start laughing at it again because they kept with it when it could have stopped at 3-4 for the initial effect. Spears moves friggin sloth-like, about half way through you get pissed off because it's....sooooooo......slow. But then by the end you're laughing at it because of the ridiculousness of it all. 

And the contacts to look scary? 

If he's playing the phony tough guy who is trying to play bad ass/crazy than he's pulling it off great.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I thought All Out was great. IMO not as good as DoN but still great. 

Women's CBR - I think this was better than the men's and the reason for that is because they went into it knowing the winner would be for the belt. With the one at DoN they already had booked everybody and it wasn't suppose to be serious. When Pac pulled out of the Hangman match, that was suppose to be for the other spot, they had to make the winner of the CBR the title contender. That's why there was 22 in it. Anyway, back to the WCBR. I was surprised by Nyla winning but she was getting some momentum and some chants. Disappointed that Yuka wasn't there and Kylie left but hopefully some of the other girls sign on. I like that they kept the Britt/Bea feud going as well which is why I'm not too upset that neither of them won.

Private Party v Angelico and Evans - PP are going to be huge stars. Don't be surprised if you see them at some NBA games on TNT schmoozing with the players at some point. Angelico and Evans are good and I'm glad they turned heel before this I could care less about them. They do need a team name though.

SCU v Jurassic Express - the name will grow on me. While I'm not big on Marko Stunt I thought he did fine in this match. Someone's got to take the pin and it shouldn't be either Jungle Boy or Luchasaurus. SCU is always good and it was a good match that flowed well.

Pac v Omega - MOTN for me. That was fantastic. I loved Kenny not taking him seriously at the beginning. Cocky Kenny is awesome. Some great back and forth. I was legit scared for Pac when he hit his shins. With as much jumping to the outside as these guys do they need to move the railings back a bit. I figured Pac would win simply because I saw Mox winning and the story with Kenny spiraling could still happen with Pac winning. I always enjoy it when a submission makes someone pass out. They lose but they never quit and it protects the loser a bit.

Allin v Havoc v Janela - This was best hardcore/extreme rules match I've seen in a while. It blew away Janela/Mox like it was nothing. I didn't think any of the tacks went in Havocs mouth but when he pulled the tape off and spit them into his hand and just threw them at whoever I marked out. You know I pretty much marked out the whole match. I'm glad Havoc got the win, Allin didn't take the loss and Janela's losing streak will become a story line. 

Dark Order v Best Friends - wasn't all that invested in this match. Best Friends are ok but the Dark Order just isn't connecting like they hoped. Stu can wrestle but he's not big enough to be taken seriously as a Spartan/Viking warrior or whatever he's suppose to be. Hell the fat creepers are bigger than he is. Evil Uno could be a good character but he's more of a chicken shit heel than imposing leader. I'm thinking NXT version Bray Wyatt but they didn't go that way and i'm a bit disappointed in that. Now that ending, I like the idea of the creepers taking away guys and having a story based around where they go and having the guys eventually come back as a different character. An AEW version of the Lake of Reincarnation. However I was thrown for a loop when the lights went off and Orange Cassidy showed up. Not the biggest fan but I did enjoy the suisida and kip up with his hands still in his pockets. The hug and his half-ass thumbs up were cool too.

Shida v Riho - I love both of these girls and Shida should be the face of the women's division in the future. I'm not mad with the decision for Riho to win since she has competed at all of their events so far and has a beef with Nyla. However I thought Nyla v Shida would be a money feud. I enjoyed the match even though the fans were a bit cool from the last match. 

Cody v Spears - This one did not live up to expectations. It started out hot and good but once it slowed down it was a bit of a slog. I don't get the ref taking the belt from Spears just to not do anything when he was walking around the ring with another one in front of him. I don't understand why AA was there and why he would be against Tully, why Tully left for no reason and why build up Spears just to kill his momentum by having him lose. Cody could have taken the loss and be fine. Either way despite what Cody said the story is not over.

Bucks v Bros - This match was crazy. I felt the same way about watching this as I did when watched the first TLC match with E&C/Dudley's/Hardy's. I was glued to the tv and on the edge of my seat. I went from I hope no one gets hurt to I hope no one dies. I audibly gasped when Matt took Pentagon's mask off. I'm glad the Lucha Bros won they should have. I'm glad to see LAX made the right choice but since the showed up here I'm not sure they are going to be Jericho's mystery team. LAX focused more on the Lucha Bros than the Bucks so I think that's who they feud with.

Hangman v Jericho - The right man won but Hangman is going to be a star. They need to bring Hangman along slowly ala Sting. Maybe not as long but a similar storyline. Maybe have him be the first midcard champ. Jericho's post-show walk around was the only evidence anyone needs to know they made the right choice. Stupid Idiot.

It sucks that Punk didn't show up but I think it's better that the focus at the end is all about the world champ. I do wish they did the whole confetti thing but I guess since the heel won it wouldn't fit. I'm not going to give up on Punk showing up just yet. I think it got to a point where everybody just assumed he was going to be there. The most troll Punk thing to do is to not show up in Chicago because everyone expected it and to either show up in DC or at the next Chi show since the talk would have died down. 

I'm not sure how long it was but the show never really dragged like FftF did imo. I wouldn't mind if the matches were a bit shorter and would have more filmed promos or interviews in-between matches though. DoN was either a 8.5 or 9 out of 10. AO was a solid 8. Even the Buy-In was good this time.


----------



## lagofala

A better outing than the previous AEW event but many matches went too long. Overall a little better than NXT UK but my fav matches out of both events were the 6 man tag and Walter vs Bate in Cardiff.

Damn we are spoiled.


----------



## toon126

Havoc v Allan v Janela was an all-time GOAT Triple Threat for me. Absolutely brilliant to watch, and some superb innovation. Stole the show.

Overall it wasn't as good as DoN, but still an excellent show. And God it's good to see an arena of proper wrestling fans! Makes the world of difference to a show, same with NXT.


----------



## fabi1982

I really wanted them to succeed with this show, but for me it looks like they are still green AF in presenting a show. This was like a glorified intependent show in front of too many people.

I still dont get these CBRs, really awkward when there are 4 people coming each time, it takes away most of the entrance, honestly Denille just walked out with 3 other people...of course they dont want to copy WWE, but still, this is not the right way.

It also felt like people only cared for a couple of matches and they let the other matches feel that they dont care at all.

YB vs Lucha Bros was a great match, but when you have to try and kill yourself for the sake of a "this is awesome" chant, man, Nick could have actually died in that table spot.

Liked the SCU vs Jungle guys/Jungle kid/Jungle Jack (fucking get it right JR...), Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy are fucking over and can wrestle. Hope they can talk.

Jericho winning was expected and the match was better than I thought it would be, but still you could see EVERYONE was expecting Punk and this blew the ending, Jericho should have gotten confetti or whatever...

I really hope they have a strong TV opening, but they really need to game up especially for the "full gear" ppv.

And yes this is not a possitive comment, but an honest comment.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

*All Out was my first AEW show watched*

And omfg was I impressed. Everything about it was great to the woman at the start to the finish at the end. I am glad they gave the title to Jericho, makes sense to have a big name get the first title. Now how long do you think he will hold it? What really impressed me and is what I have missed is the cracker barrel match....tacks in the mouth fuck yeah!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Tsvetoslava said:


> The problem is not people being homophobic, i dont have any problems at all. The real problem is they are eventually gonna push her only because of that. Thats some pure WWE shit right there.


That’s one opinion — and not a very objective one. A lot of us think she’s good enough to deserve the push. That’s another opinion. Not to mention the fact that WE DON’T EVEN KNOW WHO’S GOING TO WIN IT. You people get it in your heads that she’s only getting pushed because she’s TG will point to anything to find fault with, when the fact of the matter is you can find fault with any of them if you look hard enough. Just be thankful it’s not Brandi in there. 

These are the two women now competing for that title. That’s what we’ve got, all the bitching and cockeyed reasoning in the world won’t change that, and there will be other challengers coming as soon as one of them wins it. Wait and watch and see where they go with it. And ffs get off this she’s a man shit because it’s really, really tiring.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

Chan Hung said:


> If u like action this is it bud. I ordered their last ppv and it was worth it


i fucking loved it. instant fan. now i am still going to watch all of wwe but it was nice knowing half the wreslters on the card. I forgot trent baretta and dillenger were in aew. I jsut wish cody didnt have the blonde hair.... the cracker barrel match was insane. Now thats what I miss.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm just going to say this about the Nyla Rose thing.

Ultimately, if you are a talent that works hard and wants to do everything to help your employer grow, then I have no issues with you. Granted, I'm not a fan as to *why* Nyla is getting this push and it comes to my personal opinions on the matter. For AEW, it comes off disingenuous in a lot of ways but trying to bait/prod others about Nyla being trans just to be a dick about it is some weak shit. There are many reasons to criticize Nyla in terms of her skills and talent and you can also criticize why Nyla is getting this push but if she isn't being insufferable and assertive herself upon others, then why try to be a dick about it?


----------



## rbl85

WINNING said:


> I'm just going to say this about the Nyla Rose thing.
> 
> Ultimately, if you are a talent that works hard and wants to do everything to help your employer grow, then I have no issues with you. Granted, I'm not a fan as to *why* Nyla is getting this push and it comes to my personal opinions on the matter. For AEW, it comes off disingenuous in a lot of ways but trying to bait/prod others about Nyla being trans just to be a dick about it is some weak shit. There are many reasons to criticize Nyla in terms of her skills and talent and you can also criticize why Nyla is getting this push but if she isn't being insufferable and assertive herself upon others, then why try to be a dick about it?


She's not getting this push because she's a trans0.....

How many time do we have to say that ?!

She's the only heel with Brandi on the women division, it was either her or Brandi…..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

rbl85 said:


> She's not getting this push because she's a trans0.....
> 
> How many time do we have to say that ?!
> 
> She's the only heel with Brandi on the women division, it was either her or Brandi…..


Read my post again.

Nyla isn't the worst talent in the world and there is potential to do some good things with her but let's be completely clear. There is a reason Nyla is getting this push, point blank and simple. I have nothing against the person, I don't know her. However, it's very transparent why they want to give her type of push. Denying that is being dishonest. 

That's not an indictment on Nyla as much as it is on AEW, really.


----------



## rbl85

WINNING said:


> Read my post again.
> 
> Nyla isn't the worst talent in the world and there is potential to do some good things with her but let's be completely clear. There is a reason Nyla is getting this push, point blank and simple. I have nothing against the person, I don't know her. *However, it's very transparent why they want to give her type of push.* Denying that is being dishonest.
> 
> That's not an indictment on Nyla as much as it is on AEW, really.


Well that's your opinion, I accept it but I don't agree with it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Drop this topic immediately. The transphobia isn't gonna be tolerated. The match is happening, move on.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

WINNING said:


> Read my post again.
> 
> Nyla isn't the worst talent in the world and there is potential to do some good things with her but let's be completely clear. There is a reason Nyla is getting this push, point blank and simple. I have nothing against the person, I don't know her. However, it's very transparent why they want to give her type of push. Denying that is being dishonest.
> 
> That's not an indictment on Nyla as much as it is on AEW, really.


Please point to when they talked about her being trans. Oh that's right, they haven't mentioned it at all. The only time they got close was her interview on the 4th episode on the RtAO. All that was said was she wanted to be who she felt like inside. That could mean anything from being trans to gay to dealing with weight issues. They even showed old pictures of her as a kid and she looked like I girl in those too. So AEW isn't waving a rainbow flag begging for woke points with her at least not yet. Maybe one day when the MSM gets wind of it but not at this time. She doesn't seem to be a Sonny Kiss type of personality. Sometimes they don't really want to talk about it.



Obfuscation said:


> Drop this topic immediately. The transphobia isn't gonna be tolerated. The match is happening, move on.


Sorry I was writing when you posted.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Was smart to put the title o Jericho because he's the biggest name they have and should draw eyes to the TV show. Omega/Pac was good but didnt care for the ending of it. Ladder match was insane if you like spot after spot after spot, but those guys deserve credit for all they did in it. Otherwise not much positive for me. Nyla winning wasn't great since she's sloppy as hell and gets gassed 3 mins in a match. And Hikaru Shida should have won.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Excellent follow up PPV to the original DoN. 

PAC v Omega was electric, crowd seemed dead though. Kenny losing again is interesting. He's an absolute mega star though. Seen others saying he looks like a jobber but his loss was shocking and the crowd shots showed that. 

The Cracker Barrel Match was great. Does Allin know how to do any other moves other than a coffin drop for shock/crowd reaction? Janela & Allin through the table was an awesome spot too, especially after landing on the chair upright from Jimmy Havoc lol.

Cody v Spears - meh, good finish but just felt very WWE with the interference and Arn Anderson showing up.

Lucha v Bucks was fucking awesome. The piledriver off the ladder was amazingly done, and Fenix jumping through the ladder. Nick Jackson was very lucky when Penta pushed the ladder though. His feet hit the ropes, could have been very nasty had he not turned his back to the table in time.

Jericho v Page was a strong main event. Page doesn't look ready and the match showed it but he came out of the match better than he was going in.


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> Read my post again.
> 
> Nyla isn't the worst talent in the world and there is potential to do some good things with her but let's be completely clear. There is a reason Nyla is getting this push, point blank and simple. I have nothing against the person, I don't know her. However, it's very transparent why they want to give her type of push. Denying that is being dishonest.
> 
> That's not an indictment on Nyla as much as it is on AEW, really.


In My opinion, I don't think it's a lot to do with her been a trans woman WINNING, I think they want to give it to a monster type heel first time out. I always feel title reigns are better when it's given to a heel as it makes the babyface chase a lot better. If Awesome Kong was still in peak condition of her early TNA years, I think she would have been in that spot. 

They obviously want to have Bea/Britt as the non title feud. That's my take on it.


----------



## The Wood

Britz94xD said:


> Nyla is better than Nia Jax at least. We could be stuck with a lot worse.


At least there’s that. AEW would actually have to try and find someone as bad as Nia Jax. 



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Luchasaurus is corny as fuck but dude can go, I didn't see anything special about Jungle Boy, why is he so over? Match was decent.
> 
> Pac vs Omega was underwhelming, I liked the finish though.
> 
> The Cracker Barrell Clash was fun even though I'm not a fan of that style of wrestling, I don't understand why guys who can actually work need to resort to that nonsense.
> 
> Skipped the Dark Order match, that Orange Cassidy dive was great though.
> 
> My second time seeing Riho and Hikaru, the first was at DoN, I think they are hella overrated and nowhere near the level of WWE's joshis.
> 
> Shawn Spears entrance made him look like a star but the WWE style booking didn't. Cody's Star Trek entrance was as random as HHH's Terminator entrance. I wish they would have let the 2 guys fight with all the fuckery. Why did Tully walk out on Shawn?
> 
> I tried to watch the ladder match but when Fenix and whichever Buck both did the same choreographed roll and jumping neckbreaker I had to skip it.
> 
> Jericho and Page had the match that Cody and Shawn should have had. I thought based on his gimmick Page was a JBL style bruiser but turns out he's another nondescript flippy guy in a cowboy cosplay, that was disappointing. That's your future FOTC? Where was the pomp and circumstance, they just crowned their first ever champ and they couldn't end with some pyro or some confetti?
> 
> AEW's theme songs and commentary are both awful and their video packages are mediocre. They don't have a lot of larger than life personalities and the bad presentation is hurting the ones they do have. Compare Kenny Omega the Cleaner, the over-the-top comic book villain from NJPW with Devil's Sky to this third rate DragonForce sounding bullshit. Cody has the only good song in AEW.


Great review. 

Jungle Boy has an intangible quality. It’s probably due to his father being famous too. I think there’s something there. 

Who in the three-way can actually work though? I haven’t seen much Allin, actually, but Janela and Havoc are garbage wrestlers and I’m pretty sure that’s always been their shtick.

Disagree on the Cassidy dive. You were wise to skip the Best Friends match though. It was atrocious.

Fair criticism of the joshi. Shida looks amazing. Following that awful tag would be hard, but Riho looks silly because she’s so tiny. It takes her a weird amount of time to run the ring, and she hits the ropes so lightly. Her offense looks soft too. Shida had to play bully, but no one has a real reason to dislike her, so it had no heat. Omega probably put this together thinking “Joshi are awesome! This will be sick, just do whatever!” It died a death because you actually need to work, especially if people don’t know who you are or what you’re about. 

Eh, I thought Cody should have won. I’m glad someone else picked up on Tully just leaving, haha. Such an AEWWE thing. Maybe Arn was supposed to grab him and pull him to the back, but got caught up in the moment? Doesn’t seem like Arn though. 

I also tapped out on the Ladder Match. I watch pro-wrestling for stories and drama. Hitchcock said that if a bomb goes off underneath a table suddenly, that’s surprise. If you know there’s a bomb under a table and you’re waiting for it to go off — that’s suspense. This was just a bunch of bombs going off. I find mindless action like that, frankly, boring. I think there are more people like that in wrestling fandom than people who love this shit realize. To me, this was like reading an essay WHEN THE CAPLOCKS IS JAMMED ON! MY NEXT POINT IS THIS! MY NEXT POINT IS THIS!” 

Fuck, it’s exhausting. 

Page has got a lot going for him. I also think he should be more of a brawler. He does way too many flips for a guy whose gimmick should be “cowboy shit.” He shouldn’t take his eyes off his opponent. The Buckshot should just be a lariat. _Maybe_ a springboard one. “Less is more” is one of the most famous artistic sayings for a reason. 

Jim Ross was welcome. Excalibur has some insight, but he’s far from excellent. A lot of just “Oh, this is this move” and “this is this guy” without any color. It’s a bad WWE trope that has just caught on with commentators. 

Agree largely with the presentation. I wondered if it’s just because it’s “different,” but the music to the videos just didn’t feel right. I don’t hate them, but it doesn’t feel as well put together thematically as they could be. I think the best video they’ve done is the Cody/Dustin build one with Dustin’s reveal. 



WINNING said:


> Not surprised at all this thread became a cesspool of AEWWE trolls and contrarians all night. Thank God for the WF Discord. At least the difference of opinion wasn't blatantly disrupted while most enjoyed or talked about the show genuinely. Figures.
> 
> Anyways, this was a very good show. It may have surpassed Double or Nothing for me (sans the Moxley debut and Cody/Dustin) even, now that I have rewatched some of it. This is the event that AEW needed heading into TNT. If this is the type of content we are getting for primetime television, then I am all for it. I saw good and sensible arguments for and against why this show may or may not have been for them. That's cool. Those who were trying to shit on this show and company just to do it or the AEW geeks trying to be "anti-WWE" just to be anti-WWE can fuck off, though. Just be happy there is a mainstream alternative that can finally be an answer to the monolithic empire that is the WWE. Whether you are a fan of AEW or not is one thing but for the sake of the wrestling business and its fans/talent moving forward, this is a positive thing and as a wrestling fan (not a company stan or fanboy/hater), there will be things I don't like about AEW but I have to support them because I'll be damned if I stick around any longer and watch WWE (a mediocre WWE, at that, compared to 2001 when WCW/ECW fell) continue to further try to be the only game in town while wiping away or derailing other companies, big and small. This is a good thing. Respect it.


*AEWWE is not a thing.* Not as you use it, anyway. People want an alternative, like you go on to so self-righteously proclaim about yourself, and they hate that AEW is the worst parts of sports entertainment sometimes, because they are sick of it. They _are_ AEWWE. ?

It’s not going to be mainstream though, lol. That’s why people are pissed. They can see that they are going after a niche audience, and that is going to become the perception of what wrestling can achieve, tightening Vince’s stronghold.

That defeatist duty to watch this because it is Anything Else Wrestling is exactly what people are dreading. “Mainstream fans” aren’t going to be so masochistic. And supporting something blindly because you feel like you have to sounds like the very definition of a stan. 

Respect is earned, not automatic.


----------



## shandcraig

Bryan Jericho said:


> Was smart to put the title o Jericho because he's the biggest name they have and should draw eyes to the TV show. Omega/Pac was good but didnt care for the ending of it. Ladder match was insane if you like spot after spot after spot, but those guys deserve credit for all they did in it. Otherwise not much positive for me. Nyla winning wasn't great since she's sloppy as hell and gets gassed 3 mins in a match. And Hikaru Shida should have won.


Its going to lead to some good matches with Riho vs Hikaru. Riho will win for sure the belt


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Wood said:


> At least there’s that. AEW would actually have to try and find someone as bad as Nia Jax.
> 
> 
> 
> Great review.
> 
> Jungle Boy has an intangible quality. It’s probably due to his father being famous too. I think there’s something there.
> 
> Who in the three-way can actually work though? I haven’t seen much Allin, actually, but Janela and Havoc are garbage wrestlers and I’m pretty sure that’s always been their shtick.
> 
> Disagree on the Cassidy dive. You were wise to skip the Best Friends match though. It was atrocious.
> 
> Fair criticism of the joshi. Shida looks amazing. Following that awful tag would be hard, but Riho looks silly because she’s so tiny. It takes her a weird amount of time to run the ring, and she hits the ropes so lightly. Her offense looks soft too. Shida had to play bully, but no one has a real reason to dislike her, so it had no heat. Omega probably put this together thinking “Joshi are awesome! This will be sick, just do whatever!” It died a death because you actually need to work, especially if people don’t know who you are or what you’re about.
> 
> Eh, I thought Cody should have won. I’m glad someone else picked up on Tully just leaving, haha. Such an AEWWE thing. Maybe Arn was supposed to grab him and pull him to the back, but got caught up in the moment? Doesn’t seem like Arn though.
> 
> I also tapped out on the Ladder Match. I watch pro-wrestling for stories and drama. Hitchcock said that if a bomb goes off underneath a table suddenly, that’s surprise. If you know there’s a bomb under a table and you’re waiting for it to go off — that’s suspense. This was just a bunch of bombs going off. I find mindless action like that, frankly, boring. I think there are more people like that in wrestling fandom than people who love this shit realize. To me, this was like reading an essay WHEN THE CAPLOCKS IS JAMMED ON! MY NEXT POINT IS THIS! MY NEXT POINT IS THIS!”
> 
> Fuck, it’s exhausting.
> 
> Page has got a lot going for him. I also think he should be more of a brawler. He does way too many flips for a guy whose gimmick should be “cowboy shit.” He shouldn’t take his eyes off his opponent. The Buckshot should just be a lariat. _Maybe_ a springboard one. “Less is more” is one of the most famous artistic sayings for a reason.
> 
> Jim Ross was welcome. Excalibur has some insight, but he’s far from excellent. A lot of just “Oh, this is this move” and “this is this guy” without any color. It’s a bad WWE trope that has just caught on with commentators.
> 
> Agree largely with the presentation. I wondered if it’s just because it’s “different,” but the music to the videos just didn’t feel right. I don’t hate them, but it doesn’t feel as well put together thematically as they could be. I think the best video they’ve done is the Cody/Dustin build one with Dustin’s reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> *AEWWE is not a thing.* Not as you use it, anyway. People want an alternative, like you go on to so self-righteously proclaim about yourself, and they hate that AEW is the worst parts of sports entertainment sometimes, because they are sick of it. They _are_ AEWWE. ?
> 
> It’s not going to be mainstream though, lol. That’s why people are pissed. They can see that they are going after a niche audience, and that is going to become the perception of what wrestling can achieve, tightening Vince’s stronghold.
> 
> That defeatist duty to watch this because it is Anything Else Wrestling is exactly what people are dreading. “Mainstream fans” aren’t going to be so masochistic. And supporting something blindly because you feel like you have to sounds like the very definition of a stan.
> 
> Respect is earned, not automatic.


The guys in the 3 way seem to be at least capable wrestlers as compared to the normal CZW deathmatch bums who can barely lock up. Darby Allin in particular, the way he springboards into the arm drag, that's impressive and it takes skill. They might not be the best workers but they don't seem like the only way they could make it is killing themselves, at least that's the impression I got from my first time watching them.

Aside from Riho's stomps nothing she did looked like it hurt but really nothing Shida did looked like it hurt either. Her striking isn't as hard as the WWE joshis, she did a couple of backbreakers where it looked like she was gently laying Riho on her knee, she mostly did basic power moves like suplexes and scoop slams, I don't know what style she normally wrestles but power wrestler doesn't suit her.

I think JR was the worst part of the commentary, he got Jungle Boy's name wrong every time, he said Shida didn't get the pin because of a lackadaisical cover when she was sitting on Riho's chest with her leg hooked, he didn't know that Nyla Rose won the CBR and was challenging the winner, he said Kenny Omega is on a slump _before_ he lost to Pack, when his record was 1-1; I'm sure there was other stuff that bothered me but that's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## The Wood

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The guys in the 3 way seem to be at least capable wrestlers as compared to the normal CZW deathmatch bums who can barely lock up. Darby Allin in particular, the way he springboards into the arm drag, that's impressive and it takes skill. They might not be the best workers but they don't seem like the only way they could make it is killing themselves, at least that's the impression I got from my first time watching them.
> 
> Aside from Riho's stomps nothing she did looked like it hurt but really nothing Shida did looked like it hurt either. Her striking isn't as hard as the WWE joshis, she did a couple of backbreakers where it looked like she was gently laying Riho on her knee, she mostly did basic power moves like suplexes and scoop slams, I don't know what style she normally wrestles but power wrestler doesn't suit her.
> 
> I think JR was the worst part of the commentary, he got Jungle Boy's name wrong every time, he said Shida didn't get the pin because of a lackadaisical cover when she was sitting on Riho's chest with her leg hooked, he didn't know that Nyla Rose won the CBR and was challenging the winner, he said Kenny Omega is on a slump _before_ he lost to Pack, when his record was 1-1; I'm sure there was other stuff that bothered me but that's all I can remember off the top of my head.


From what I know about Darby Allin, he seems like he's got the bum mentality in real life. Isn't there a documentary of him and his buddies macing themselves on purpose? It's like they've got that Jackass mentality, that went out of fashion a _long_ time ago. I maintain that Janela and Havoc are just awful and only around to do that sort of stuff. 

Allin might be something with guidance, but is he the sort of person that is going to mature, or is that "getting in the way of his freeeeedom, maaaan?" 

I won't disagree big time on Shida. I thought one backbreaker looked pretty good. She's in an awkward position where she had to play bully. Riho probably shouldn't be in there against her. It was a bad idea in conception, and the execution suffered from a number of factors (the crowd was killed by the BFs/DOA, people don't know the joshi, playing against type, etc.). There's a reason that the three joshi talked about after Asuka got snapped up were Io, Kairi and Mayu. If WWE decides to put Io/Kairi against Shida/Riho it's probably not going to be a surprise when WWE wins that. 

I haven't heard the Jungle Boy match so I can't comment on that. I wouldn't watch the pre-show if I were JR either, to be honest. I maintain that a lot of his "not knowing" was prompting. I don't remember the details on the Shida/Riho match, so you might be talking about a different incident, but I remember him calling a spot where Riho gently pressed her knees into Shida and made an awkward grab at her leg. He said something about her just not having the weight or the size to pull it off, and that was the appropriate call to make, because it looked like shit. 

The three-man team needs to go. It's WCW/modern WWE shit. AEWWE, as WINNING would say. Jim Ross needs to work with a guy that is going to bring the actual color and explain why things are happening to audiences, because JR can bring the emotion, but if something doesn't make sense he is going to point that out. Excalibur could probably be that guy. I get the impression from his dynamic with JR that he is learning heaps from JR. But having another inexperienced guy out there is probably going to get in the way.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Wood said:


> *AEWWE is not a thing.* Not as you use it, anyway. People want an alternative, like you go on to so self-righteously proclaim about yourself, and they hate that AEW is the worst parts of sports entertainment sometimes, because they are sick of it. They _are_ AEWWE. ?


It is. People like you continue to be the reason why it is the case. You can keep saying that "AEW is fucking up" all you want to try and concern troll your way to derail fan enthusiasm for a mainstream alternative. Have they made fuck ups? Yes, any budding new company is going to do that but that doesn't mean overall that they are fucking up. 

It hasn't even been a year yet. Calm down, breh. Again, we get it. It's not your type of wrestling. Cool. There are hundreds of other companies to support and watch as well rather than trying to be condescending and patronizing thinking you "care" about AEW when you just want it to be a fourth brand of WWE. We got it.


----------



## The Wood

WINNING said:


> It is. People like you continue to be the reason why it is the case. You can keep saying that "AEW is fucking up" all you want to try and concern troll your way to derail fan enthusiasm for a mainstream alternative. Have they made fuck ups? Yes, any budding new company is going to do that but that doesn't mean overall that they are fucking up.
> 
> It hasn't even been a year yet. Calm down, breh. Again, we get it. It's not your type of wrestling. Cool. There are hundreds of other companies to support and watch as well rather than trying to be condescending and patronizing thinking you "care" about AEW when you just want it to be a fourth brand of WWE. We got it.


No it's not. That's an ad hominem attack you've created to try and shut people down instead of addressing their actual points. I say "AEW is fucking up," and then I explain _why_. You conveniently leave that out when trying to misrepresent an assertive tone, which is my prerogative, and replace it with your projection of aimless criticism. It's not even aimless, actually -- you keep telling people that I think AEW should be _more_ like WWE. Can you find any piece of evidence to support that claim? If not, I'm going to state that you are dishonest. Don't call people trolls when you are the one misrepresenting yourself and others on the internet. 

I am concerned. It is not a troll. If AEW gets to television and they disqualify themselves from lapsed fans then networks are going to see a limit on the potential of what _wrestling in general_ could achieve. It could do _damage_ to wrestling. That is _not_ a troll. WWE changed the perception of what wrestling could mean to TV networks, which could have been a giant weapon used against them, but when they end up with TNA's ratings, this is going to be perceived as TNA. Another billionaire is going to have a much harder time convincing a network to cover production costs if they can't convince them that AEW is just another sports entertainment company *like WWE* that isn't going after the potential market that is there. 

And Cody has _said_ that they are not going after that market. His own words. Something about not wanting people that aren't going to stick around anyway or whatever. No, Cody, they won't -- not if you offend their intelligence by mocking them for emotionally investing in wrestling by showing them that it is fake bullshit in the context of your allegedly serious main events. Why are they pissing on their own feet? 

It hasn't even been a year yet? That's even worse. This is when they are going to be making their first impressions and be at their hottest. They've run two shows now, that's 50%, where there has been quite the number of acts on their show that _kill the crowd_. Their own rabid travelling audience. These are the people wanting a "revolution." They were politely clapping by the time they got the main event of Fight for the Fallen, and they were on their hands for a large portion of All Out. They don't have 10 years to get this right. The Khans can keep AEW running for as long as they want with their money, but once AEW is perceived as fourth-rate (and that's what WWE are going for by putting NXT up against it, make no mistake), it will be nearly impossible for it to earn fans _back_. How many times are you going to get back with your ex?

There are not hundreds of other companies on basic cable. There are not hundreds of companies with billionaire backing. And there may not be ever again if this one hits the concrete. And I can support other companies at the same time as this one. Why can't people do two things? Oh, because, ironically, the person accusing others of being arrogant feels that their personal philosophy is superior to everyone else's. I like to discuss wrestling, good and bad. So quit with your condescending assertion that I shouldn't do so because it doesn't fit your paradigm where only your criticisms are deemed constructive and worthwhile.

And I'm going to double-down on that challenge: You find me this evidence of me suggesting AEW needs to be more like WWE or your name is going to be LYING to me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Just like clockwork. :mj4

I'll drop it here to stop cluttering the thread. I just wanted to show how certain trolls try to derail a thread every time something remotely positive or nuanced happens on here.

You may proceed.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I think one of the clear things I've noticed so far is that the wrestlers themselves are allowed to disassociate themselves from one another and work completely different styles. The Cody/Spears match had a totally different feel and layout than the Bucks/Lucha Bros match, and both of those differed from the Omega/PAC match. Being able to utilize differing styles of matches is going to defintely be something that can help them a ton, especially with how a lot of WWE matches all feel and fit that same formulaic nature.

Also, keep in mind that everything they are doing now is completely in house. I imagine they will get a decent amount of polish come time to debut on TNT, and TNT should also help them in other production areas, like video packages (which so far I do like for the most part).


----------



## Saintpat

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> imagine they will get a decent amount of polish come time to debut on TNT, and TNT should also help them in other production areas, like video packages (which so far I do like for the most part).


It worries me when people say that.

We’re a month out from TV debut now. No more shows between now and then.

I don’t buy the ‘TV will fix everything’ or make it better approach. That’s like taking a relationship with problems and thinking getting married will solve them.

They need to improve some areas production-wise (sound, commentary, camerawork) before they debut. If the first few episodes look like ‘we’re working on it, don’t worry, we’ll figure things out eventually’ a lot of casuals are going to move on to something else.

I hope they’re working with agents/producers/camera people/sound people/wrestlers/commentators in the weeks leading up to this with live rehearsals and doing it over and over and over until they get it right.

That’s what other TV shows do. That’s what they need to do.

The product may be there, but if it isn’t presented well people won’t focus on that. Having a good football game if the cameras miss crucial replays and the commentary is off, sound quality isn’t quite there, etc., and the audience won’t appreciate the football part.


----------



## shandcraig

Saintpat said:


> It worries me when people say that.
> 
> We’re a month out from TV debut now. No more shows between now and then.
> 
> I don’t buy the ‘TV will fix everything’ or make it better approach. That’s like taking a relationship with problems and thinking getting married will solve them.
> 
> They need to improve some areas production-wise (sound, commentary, camerawork) before they debut. If the first few episodes look like ‘we’re working on it, don’t worry, we’ll figure things out eventually’ a lot of casuals are going to move on to something else.
> 
> I hope they’re working with agents/producers/camera people/sound people/wrestlers/commentators in the weeks leading up to this with live rehearsals and doing it over and over and over until they get it right.
> 
> That’s what other TV shows do. That’s what they need to do.
> 
> The product may be there, but if it isn’t presented well people won’t focus on that. Having a good football game if the cameras miss crucial replays and the commentary is off, sound quality isn’t quite there, etc., and the audience won’t appreciate the football part.



You must watch wwe


----------



## shandcraig

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I think one of the clear things I've noticed so far is that the wrestlers themselves are allowed to disassociate themselves from one another and work completely different styles. The Cody/Spears match had a totally different feel and layout than the Bucks/Lucha Bros match, and both of those differed from the Omega/PAC match. Being able to utilize differing styles of matches is going to defintely be something that can help them a ton, especially with how a lot of WWE matches all feel and fit that same formulaic nature.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that everything they are doing now is completely in house. I imagine they will get a decent amount of polish come time to debut on TNT, and TNT should also help them in other production areas, like video packages (which so far I do like for the most part).




Yeah i noticed that,Which is exactly how it should me. Thats how the 90s was.I cant for the life of me figure out why someone would want to create a roster to all mold the same. I remember wcw having so many styles of wrestlers or even late 90s wwf had that to.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Was I the only one that REALLY enjoyed Jericho/Hangman? I thought that match was awesome, and the fact that Chris Jericho has gotten a move as simple as a BACK ELBOW as over as he has, is a testament to how great of a performer he is. The ENTIRE crowd stood up the second he hit that move, it's amazing to me when you've got guys like The Bucks, Ricochet, Rollins etc. etc. doing 8 million dives and flips in every match, and Jericho has gotten a back elbow just as over as all the stuff they do.


----------



## Alexander_G

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Was I the only one that REALLY enjoyed Jericho/Hangman? I thought that match was awesome, and the fact that Chris Jericho has gotten a move as simple as a BACK ELBOW as over as he has, is a testament to how great of a performer he is. The ENTIRE crowd stood up the second he hit that move, it's amazing to me when you've got guys like The Bucks, Ricochet, Rollins etc. etc. doing 8 million dives and flips in every match, and Jericho has gotten a back elbow just as over as all the stuff they do.


I enjoyed the match for sure. Page can do a lot of athletic things, but he at least knows how to pace himself while doing them. He also seems to be willing to sell.


----------



## shandcraig

I enjoyed the match and its funny to see Chris use such a stupid move but works so well for his character.Brings more heat for him. Adam is good but of course still new and has a while until he really forms into this special guy but hes on his way


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Was I the only one that REALLY enjoyed Jericho/Hangman? I thought that match was awesome, and the fact that Chris Jericho has gotten a move as simple as a BACK ELBOW as over as he has, is a testament to how great of a performer he is. The ENTIRE crowd stood up the second he hit that move, it's amazing to me when you've got guys like The Bucks, Ricochet, Rollins etc. etc. doing 8 million dives and flips in every match, and Jericho has gotten a back elbow just as over as all the stuff they do.


It was good solid match, it took them a while to get the crowd invested. i think at this point in his career, Jericho shouldn't be having 30 minute matches imo. Keep it to 20 at most. He's still a great character, I wouldn't have him as a long term champ but a PPV or two wouldn't be amiss. I think the match was following a stone cold classic ladder match and that was tough act to beat.


----------



## The Wood

WINNING said:


> Just like clockwork. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I'll drop it here to stop cluttering the thread. I just wanted to show how certain trolls try to derail a thread every time something remotely positive or nuanced happens on here.
> 
> You may proceed.


In other words: You’ve got nothing, LYING. Keep calling me a troll as you fold your arms and act like you’re too cool for school, ironically like a troll does. 



shandcraig said:


> Saintpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worries me when people say that.
> 
> We’re a month out from TV debut now. No more shows between now and then.
> 
> I don’t buy the ‘TV will fix everything’ or make it better approach. That’s like taking a relationship with problems and thinking getting married will solve them.
> 
> They need to improve some areas production-wise (sound, commentary, camerawork) before they debut. If the first few episodes look like ‘we’re working on it, don’t worry, we’ll figure things out eventually’ a lot of casuals are going to move on to something else.
> 
> I hope they’re working with agents/producers/camera people/sound people/wrestlers/commentators in the weeks leading up to this with live rehearsals and doing it over and over and over until they get it right.
> 
> That’s what other TV shows do. That’s what they need to do.
> 
> The product may be there, but if it isn’t presented well people won’t focus on that. Having a good football game if the cameras miss crucial replays and the commentary is off, sound quality isn’t quite there, etc., and the audience won’t appreciate the football part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must watch wwe
Click to expand...

Huh? That’s a valid perspective to have. You shouldn’t be fleshing out production issues on TV. Wtf? Who thinks like this? 

I didn’t notice too many tech issues with All Out. I thought the commentary outside of JR needs to explain things a lot more clearly, and I thought there was a lot of dead air. The videos aren’t bad, per se, they’re just a bit...eh. The choice of music doesn’t flow. Too many long shots over music. It’s not as crisp as something you would see from a more polished team (even MLW). But the idea that they don’t need to worry about any production issues until show time is insane.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

looper007 said:


> It was good solid match, it took them a while to get the crowd invested. i think at this point in his career, Jericho shouldn't be having 30 minute matches imo. Keep it to 20 at most. He's still a great character, I wouldn't have him as a long term champ but a PPV or two wouldn't be amiss. I think the match was following a stone cold classic ladder match and that was tough act to beat.


I thought it was a solid match. Nothing great or spectacular but I thought it did what it needed to do. That middle portion of the match dragged plenty, though and really began to show why Jericho can't do these half-hour matches anymore at his age. I thought Page was solid enough to look like a future star but it's just not his time yet. Simple.

Good constructive point.


----------



## V-Trigger

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Was I the only one that REALLY enjoyed Jericho/Hangman? I thought that match was awesome, and the fact that Chris Jericho has gotten a move as simple as a BACK ELBOW as over as he has, is a testament to how great of a performer he is. The ENTIRE crowd stood up the second he hit that move, it's amazing to me when you've got guys like The Bucks, Ricochet, Rollins etc. etc. doing 8 million dives and flips in every match, and Jericho has gotten a back elbow just as over as all the stuff they do.


I loved the match. It had vibes of old WCW style of wrestling. It looked like a fight.


----------



## EMGESP

Everything about AEW seems so refreshing and I think that is the big reason for its current success. It has that late 90's WCW vibes when WCW was killing it and I love the AEW ring.


----------



## patpat

thats the power of fucking Jericho guys, a back elbow will be known as the strongest move in the industry soon 
this should teach kids how to do it. hell even the one winged angel doesn't even look that crazy, but its sold like a fucking headshot

I hope the finishers of everyone is treated like this


----------



## rbl85

Guys we are humans not some fucking robots so it's NORMAL that we're not going to all like the same thing.

Woods think that some of the things are bad while other peoples (including me) think that the same things are good.

Guess what guys, it's completly fine.

Personally i think it will be easier to tell the difference between AEW and WWE when the weekly shows start.


----------



## Beatles123

Jesus tap dancing christ, both sides of this argument are cancerous now.


----------



## shandcraig

Im all for talks of whats good what can improve but that is the zero impression of some in here. No company in tye history has done what they habe pulled off so far. Its the second best production in the businesses and all the other little things will change as they see if it fits. Its insanely impressive what they have dine so far. I csnt say that for sny wrestling company in the histort of this business. So if they have this now imagine what it will be.


Yet people are worried about the weekly show.

They deserve more credit than they get. Right now they aredoing a much betterjob than others in more important ways

Please


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

rbl85 said:


> Guys we are humans not some fucking robots so it's NORMAL that we're not going to all like the same thing.
> 
> Woods think that some of the things are bad while other peoples (including me) think that the same things are good.
> 
> Guess what guys, it's completly fine.
> 
> Personally i think it will be easier to tell the difference between AEW and WWE when the weekly shows start.


It's not about liking the same thing. It's about the way people come across when they express those feelings. THAT'S the issue.


----------



## shandcraig

The Raw Smackdown said:


> It's not about liking the same thing. It's about the way people come across when they express those feelings. THAT'S the issue.


Exactly and plus track records of what people continue to say across the board with that same way


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I thought it was strange that they made a big deal out of Jazz and she didn't do shit. I wonder if she'll be a permanent roster or just a one off appearance.

I was really happy about Mercedes. I was thinking "Finally, AEW is going to give her the top spot she deserves that WWE never did." And then she got eliminated.

Another thing is Tennille. I thought she just signed to Impact? I was happy to see her and I hope she stays long term. They could use someone with her experience.


----------



## rbl85

Darkest Lariat said:


> I thought it was strange that they made a big deal out of Jazz and she didn't do shit. I wonder if she'll be a permanent roster or just a one off appearance.
> 
> I was really happy about Mercedes. I was thinking "Finally, AEW is going to give her the top spot she deserves that WWE never did." And then she got eliminated.
> 
> Another thing is Tennille. I thought she just signed to Impact? I was happy to see her and I hope she stays long term. They could use someone with her experience.


Of course Mercedes got eliminated, she's not signed with AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Darkest Lariat said:


> I was really happy about Mercedes. I was thinking "Finally, AEW is going to give her the top spot she deserves that WWE never did." And then she got eliminated.
> 
> Another thing is Tennille. I thought she just signed to Impact? I was happy to see her and I hope she stays long term. They could use someone with her experience.


First I’d seen of Mercedes, and I was impressed. At least she gave a good showing for awhile before she got tossed. Hopefully that leads to something happening with her and AEW. 

I thought I read that AEW worked with Impact to allow Tennille to do the show. It would be good for both companies if they can work some cross-promotional appearances for some of their talent.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Was I the only one that REALLY enjoyed Jericho/Hangman? I thought that match was awesome, and the fact that Chris Jericho has gotten a move as simple as a BACK ELBOW as over as he has, is a testament to how great of a performer he is. The ENTIRE crowd stood up the second he hit that move, it's amazing to me when you've got guys like The Bucks, Ricochet, Rollins etc. etc. doing 8 million dives and flips in every match, and Jericho has gotten a back elbow just as over as all the stuff they do.


I actually thought it was better than the Omega vs Jericho match back in May, and probably did the most for Page out of all his matches thus far.


----------



## Taroostyles

Jericho and Page was a great match, very underrated to me


----------



## captainzombie

Darkest Lariat said:


> I thought it was strange that they made a big deal out of Jazz and she didn't do shit. I wonder if she'll be a permanent roster or just a one off appearance.
> 
> I was really happy about Mercedes. I was thinking "Finally, AEW is going to give her the top spot she deserves that WWE never did." And then she got eliminated.
> 
> Another thing is Tennille. I thought she just signed to Impact? I was happy to see her and I hope she stays long term. They could use someone with her experience.




I totally agree with you and I just don’t like the concept of AEWs version of a battle royal. It just seems confusing. It sucks that talent like Jazz, Tennille, and even Mercedes who was the joker card didn’t get much time in the Ring to showcase their talent. We will see in a months time how well they handle their talent moving forward on a week to week basis.

It’s a shame too that ROH underused Tennille big time. Hopefully she can catch a break either in AEW or Impact.


----------



## captainzombie

Taroostyles said:


> Jericho and Page was a great match, very underrated to me




Agreed. I think Page needs another year or two, he should be just fine for a main event push. They need to look back at guys like Hanson, Orton, etc. to help push his cowboy gimmick more. He can be a really good badass if done right.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

rbl85 said:


> Of course Mercedes got eliminated, she's not signed with AEW.


Didn't stop PAC from getting a top spot on DoN to bail on. Cody said most of their roster had still yet to be revealed. There's no reason to not expect Mercedes to be one of them. In fact, they'd be stupid to let her walk.


----------



## rbl85

Darkest Lariat said:


> Didn't stop PAC from getting a top spot on DoN to bail on. Cody said most of their roster had still yet to be revealed. There's no reason to not expect Mercedes to be one of them. In fact, they'd be stupid to let her walk.


Except that PAC is part of the roster of AEW.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*The Countdown to All Out*

Anyone who didn't see this should watch it


----------



## TD Stinger

Jericho vs. Page was a well worked match, no doubt about that.

But as a main event match to determine the 1st ever World Champion, didn't quite feel big enough. Page performed well, but during his comeback the heat just wasn't there. Like I've said before, people like him, but they're not ready to love him. And with Jericho being a legend, it just lead to a weird dynamic.

A fine main event, very well worked, but not great in my eyes.


----------



## The Wood

The Raw Smackdown said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys we are humans not some fucking robots so it's NORMAL that we're not going to all like the same thing.
> 
> Woods think that some of the things are bad while other peoples (including me) think that the same things are good.
> 
> Guess what guys, it's completly fine.
> 
> Personally i think it will be easier to tell the difference between AEW and WWE when the weekly shows start.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about liking the same thing. It's about the way people come across when they express those feelings. THAT'S the issue.
Click to expand...

Sit perfectly still. Only *I* may dance.


----------



## Aedubya

RKing85 said:


> Shawn Spears needed to win that match for anyone to give even the slightest fuck about him in AEW.
> 
> He may as well just quit now.





Trophies said:


> MJF tease.


This
One of the major thumbs down of the show


----------



## shandcraig

I dont agree cus this will continue to push spears new dark character more into the its realm and less of his past wwe character. Fuel him to want more. Its not about him winning or losing.


----------



## Saintpat

shandcraig said:


> You must watch wwe


Have you ever watched WWE?


----------



## shandcraig

Of course, i watched for years. The product is garbage now. They cater to stock holders not fans. What do stock holders know


----------



## Saintpat

shandcraig said:


> Of course, i watched for years. The product is garbage now. They cater to stock holders not fans. What do stock holders know


Then why are you telling me I must watch it?

And what makes you think you should be telling people what they must or must not watch?


----------



## shandcraig

You're upset, forget about it


----------



## Saintpat

shandcraig said:


> You're upset, forget about it


Nah. Just trying to figure out why you’re telling me what I must watch.


----------



## shandcraig

You completely misunderstood me and i wasn't clear. I wasn't asking you to watch them. All good


----------



## SAMCRO

I love how Jazz and Tennille was eliminated without doing anything, Tennille's one of the bigger female names in wrestling right now and she didn't do anything in there, what was the point of even bringing her there?


----------



## NXT Only

That Judas effect Jericho landed was a lot better than the one that beat Kenny. 

If he continue to land it like that then the move will be huge, it’s such a great strike in MMA.


----------

